# Sticky  The Updated Dry Dog Food Index



## SixStar

The old Dry Dog Food Index has been rather out of date for a while now, with lots of information hidden in the all the pages - so I've redone it, and hopefully made it easier to find all the different information - the way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:

I have also tried to make it fairer and more balanced than the old Index by adding a couple of different varieties from those brands that have a range of varying quality.

The Wet Dog Food Index can be found here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...pdated-wet-dog-food-index.html#post1062906658

* * * * *
I've based the below information on a *25kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels* and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the largest pack size available.

**_Please note the RDA and feedings costs are now based on a 25kg dog, not a 15kg as previously._**

I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.

I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.

Green - these are the dry foods that I consider to be of very good quality. They have a high meat content and little or no grains.

Orange - these are my ''middle of the road foods''. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs.

Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. Foods in this group may be high in cereals, have a low meat content or contain added sugars, artificial additives, carcinogens etc.

_***Please note that the ingredients listed on this thread may not be correct, exhaustive or current!**
Please ensure you research further when choosing a food for a dog with allergies or health conditions*_​
*I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION*
*Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. *
*I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist*​


----------



## SixStar

* AATU (duck)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £73.99
*Price per kilo:* £7.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.11

Protein 33% / Fat 19%

*Ingredients:* Duck (80%- 51% freshly prepared deboned duck, 29% dried duck), sweet potato, chickpeas, peas, lucerne, duck stock, salmon oil, carrots, tomato, chicory, tapioca, apple, pear, cranberry, blueberry, mulberry, orange, bilberry, cowberry, parsley, peppermint, spirulina, seaweed, oregano, sage, marjoram, thyme, chamomile, rosehip, stinging nettle, yucca, marigold, aniseed, fenugreek, cinnamon, hip & joint care (glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin) . 

* * * * *

*ACANA (grasslands variety)*
_Extruded_

*Price (11.4kg):* £67.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.96
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.88

Protein 35% / Fat 17%

*Ingredients:* Fresh boneless lamb (11%), dehydrated lamb (10%), dehydrated duck (10%), dehydrated whitefish (10%), whole peas, red lentils, field beans, fresh potato, fresh boneless duck (3%), fresh whole eggs (3%), fresh boneless walleye (3%), duck fat, (3%), herring oil (3%), fresh lamb liver (2%), dehydrated herring (2%), sun-cured alfalfa, pea fibre, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary

* * * * *

*AKELA (original 80/20)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £38.00
*Price per kilo:* £3.80
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.15

Protein 39% / Fat 18.5%

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared chicken (22%), dehydrated chicken (15%), dehydrated herring (10%), potato, sweet potato, dehydrated turkey (7%), freshly prepared chicken liver (7%), dehydrated salmon (6%), chicken fat (4%), freshly prepared free-range egg (3%), freshly prepared salmon (3%), chicken gravy (2%), pea fibre, salmon oil (1%), chick pea flour, lucerne, linseed, lentils, vitamins & minerals, fructooligosaccharides, organic dried peas, organic dried carrot, organic dried spinach, dried cranberry, dried apple, rosemary, seaweed, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin sulphate, yucca extract, organic honey, burdock root powder, rosehips, garlic powder 

* * * * *

*ALMO NATURE HOLISTIC (medium breed, chicken & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £41.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 87p

Protein 25% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Meat & meat by products 53% (26% fresh cooked chicken meat), grains (rice 14%, barley, oats), extracts of plant proteins, vegetables and by-products vegetable origin oils and fats, yeast, minerals, manno-oligosaccharides, fructooligosaccharides.

* * * * *

*ALPHA (sporting dog maintenance)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg): *£12.99
*Price per kilo:* 86p
*Suggested daily amount:* 290g
*Daily feeding cost:* 24p

Protein 22% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Wheat, beef meat meal, wheat feed, maize, poultry fat, poultry meat meal, rice, brewers yeast, beet pulp, yucca extract, minerals, vitamins, preservatives.

* * * * *

*APPLAWS (small/medium breed, chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg): *£77.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.19
*Suggested daily amount:* 260g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.36

Protein 37% / Fat 20%

*Ingredients:* Dried chicken (66%), chicken mince (8%), peas (8%), potato starch (6%), poultry oil (2.5%), beet pulp, poultry gravy, whole dried egg, cellulose plant fibre, minerals, vitamins, salmon oil, tomato, carrot, chicory extract, alfalfa meal, seaweed/kelp, yeast extract, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin, peppermint, paprika meal, turmeric, thyme extract, citrus extract, taurine, yucca extract, cranberry, fennel extract, carob extract, ginger, rosehip extract, dandelion extract, rosemary oil extract, oregano, probiotic.

* * * * *

*ALPHA SPIRIT (multi-protein)*
_Semi moist_

*Price (9.45kg): *£49.99
*Price per kilo: *£5.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.17

Protein 34% / Fat 15%

*Ingredients: *Fresh meat and fish ( 85% [25% fresh chicken, 20% fresh beef, 20% fresh pork liver, 20% fresh fish]), pulses (green peas, white beans, lentils), eggs, carrots, berries, glycerine, yucca schidigera extract, brewer's yeast, taurine, glucosamine, chondroitin sulphate, natural preservatives: thyme and rosemary.

* * * * *

*ARDEN GRANGE (lamb & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg): *£41.50
*Price per kilo:* £3.45
*Suggested daily amount: *330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.15

Protein 25% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients: *Lamb (lamb meat meal 23%, fresh lamb 17.5%), rice, fresh lamb (17.5%), rice (26%), maize, chicken oil, beet pulp, whole dried egg, chicken digest, linseed, fish meal, fish oil, yeast, prebiotic FOS, prebiotic MOS, yucca extract, Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin, cranberry, nucleotides. .


----------



## SixStar

*ARDEN GRANGE (sensitive, ocean white fish & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £43.10
*Price per kilo:* £3.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 310g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.13

Protein 25% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Potato (42%), ocean white fish meal (26%), beet pulp, chicken oil, linseed, chicken digest, yeast, whole dried egg powder, fish oil, prebiotic FOS, prebiotic MOS, cranberries, yucca extract, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin, nucleotides.

* * * * *

*ARKWRIGHTS (beef)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £8.99
*Price per kilo:* 59p
*Suggested daily amount:* 370g
*Daily feeding cost:* 22p

Protein 18% / Fat 7.3%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, minerals, oils and fats, antioxidants (BHA, BHT)

* * * * *

*AUTARKY (chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £19.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.66
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* 55p

Protein 22% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients: *Maize, poultry meal (min 26% chicken), rice (min 5%), chicken fat, full fat linseed, prairie meal, alfalfa, peas, yeast, carrot, seaweed, milk thistle, marigold, nettle, yucca schidigera, blackcurrant, kale, beetroot, rosemary, rosehip, thyme, peppermint, fennel, paprika, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, oregano, aloe vera

* * * * *

*AUTARKY (salmon & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £22.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.91
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 61p

Protein 24% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:*Salmon (min 35%), rice (min 33%), oats, chicken fat, yeast, full-fat linseed, alfalfa, prairie meal, peas, unmolassed beet pulp, dicalcium phosphate, mannanoligosaccharides, milkthistle, marigold, mnettle, seaweed, blackcurrant extract, carrot, yucca extract, thyme, beetroot, tomato, peppermint, fennel, paprika, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, roesmary extract, oregano and aloe vera (min 0.4% herbs, min 4% vegetables). 

* * * * *

*AVA - Pets at Home (medium breed, chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £34.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.33
*Suggested daily amount:* 310g
*Daily feeding cost:* 72p

Protein 26% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Chicken (44% [chicken meal 24%, fresh chicken 12.5%, chicken fat 5%, chicken gravy 2.5%]), brown rice (23.5%), maize (18%), beet pulp (7%), salmon oil, brewers yeast, minerals, whole dried egg, pre-biotic fructooligosaccharide, beta-glucans, pre-biotic mannanoligosaccharides , yucca extract, glucosamin, chondroitin, yucca extract, cranberry extract, green tea extract, pomegranate extract, rosemary extract..

* * * * *

*BAKERS COMPLETE (beef & country vegetables)*
_Extruded & semi-most_

*Price (14kg):* £21.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.57
*Suggested daily amount:* 380g
*Daily feeding cost:* 59p

Protein 21% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Cereals (35%), meat and animal derivatives (26% meat in the chunk, 4% beef in the brown and natural kernels), vegetable protein extracts, derivatives of vegetable origin, oils and fats, various sugars, minerals, vegetables (4% vegetables in the green and yellow kernels).


----------



## SixStar

*BAKERS MEATY MEALS (chicken)*
_Semi-moist_

*Price (2.7kg):* £6.49
*Price per kilo:* £2.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* 96p

Protein 22% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (minimum 14% chicken and minimum 4% fresh meat), cereals, various sugars, oils and fats, vegetable protein extracts, minerals, derivatives of vegetable origin, EC permitted colorants, antioxidants and preservatives. .

* * * * *

*BARKING HEADS ('fusspot', salmon & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £58.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.92
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.47

Protein 22% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients:* Boneless salmon, dried potato, dried salmon (total salmon 45%), pea starch, oats, salmon oil, sunflower oil, sweet potato, natural flavours, seaweed, dried tomato, glucosamine, chondroitin 

* * * * *

*BARKING HEADS ('tender loving care', chicken & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £52.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.42
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.32

Protein 25% / Fat 17.5%

*Ingredients:* Boneless chicken, dried chicken (total chicken 50%), brown rice, oats, barley, trout, chicken fat, natural flavours, sunflower oil, lucerne, seaweed, dried tomato, dried carrot, glucosamine, chondroitin

* * * * *

*BETTY MILLER OVEN BAKED (working dog, lamb)*
_Oven baked_

*Price (15kg):* £31.50
*Price per kilo:* £2.10
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

Protein 23% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Wholegrain flour, lamb (27%), gravy, linseed, vitamins, minerals 

* * * * *

*BOB & LUSH (duck with potato & peas)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £89.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 420g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.52

Protein 25% / Fat 17%

*Ingredients:* Fresh duck (55%), potatoes (24%), peas (10%), duck fat (3%), duck stock (2%), brewers yeast (1%), beet pulp, linseed, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract, FOS, MOS

* * * * *

*BREEDERPACK (working dog)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £12.99
*Price per kilo:* 86p
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* 34p

Protein 22% / Fat 8.5%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, various sugars, minerals, yeasts, EEC permitted antioxidants, preservatives and colourants


----------



## SixStar

*BURGESS SUPADOG (rich in beef)*
_Extruded & semi-moist_

*Price (2.5kg):* £5.39
*Price per kilo:* £2.16
*Suggested daily amount:* 390g
*Daily feeding cost:* 85p

Protein 18% / Fat 7%

*Ingredients:* Wheat, beef meal (min 14%), wheat feed, chicken meal, poultry fat, peas, salt, calcium carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, preservative potassium sorbate, coloured with sunset yellow, tartrazine, ponceau 4R, iron oxide, titanium dioxide, patent blue V 

* * * * *

*BURGESS SUPADOG (sensitive, lamb & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £37.49
*Price per kilo:* £3.12
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.10

Protein 21.% / Fat 10.5%

*Ingredients:* Lamb meal (26%), rice (26%), beet pulp, poultry fat, salt, vitamins.

* * * * *

*BURNS (original, chicken & brown rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £51.49
*Price per kilo:* £3.43
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 85p

Protein 18.5% / Fat 7.5%

*Ingredients:* Brown rice (67%), chicken meal (20%), oats, peas, chicken oil, sunflower oil, seaweed, vitamins, minerals.

* * * * *

*BURNS (choice, chicken & maize)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £37.89
*Price per kilo:* £3.16
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 78p

Protein 18.5% / Fat 7.5%

*Ingredients:* Maize (min 71%), chicken meal (min 17%), peas, fish oil, sunflower oil, seaweed, minerals, vitamins.

* * * * *

*CANAGAN (country game) *
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg): * £79.95
*Price per kilo:* £6.66
*Suggested daily amount:* 285g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.89

Protein 36% / Fat 19%

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared deboned duck (16%), dried duck (12.5%), sweet potato, dried herring (8.5%), freshly prepared deboned venison (7.5%), peas, potato, turkey fat (5%), dried rabbit (4%), dried venison (4%), dried egg (3.75%), alfalfa, pea protein, salmon oil (2.25%), chicken gravy (1.5%), potato protein, minerals, vitamins, apple, carrot, spinach, seaweed, fructooligosaccharides, psyllium, camomile, peppermint, marigold, cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek 

* * * * *

*CARNILOVE (duck & pheasant)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £47.95
*Price per kilo:* £3.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.17

Protein 37% / Fat 18%

*Ingredients:* Duck meal (30%), pheasant meal (22%), yellow peas (20%), chicken fat (8%), duck deboned (5%), chicken liver (3%), apples (3%), tapioca starch (3%), salmon oil (2%), carrots (1%), flaxseed (1%), chickpeas (1%), hydroyzed crustacean shells, cartilage extract, brewer´s yeast, chicory root, yucca schidigera, algae, psyllium, thyme, rosemary, oregano, cranberries, blueberries, raspberries 

* * * * *

*CHAPPIE (original)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £21.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.47
*Suggested daily amount:* 370g
*Daily feeding cost:* 53p

Protein 20% / Fat 7%

*Ingredients:* Cereals (min 4% wholegrain), derivatives of vegetable origin, meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken), oils and fats, minerals.


----------



## SixStar

*CHARLIE LITTLE (chicken with peas & carrots)*
_Extruded_

*Price (1.5kg): *£4.99
*Price per kilo: *£3.33
*Suggested daily amount: *425g
*Daily feeding cost: *£1.41

Protein 24.5% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients: *Chicken meal (26%), maize, rice, peas (10%), poultry fat, chicken liver digest, carrots (4%), unmolassed beet pulp, brewers yeast (2.5%), whole linseed, lucerne, fish oil (0.7%), dicalcium phosphate, mannan- and fructo- oligosaccharides (0.2%), peppermint (0.1%), parsley (0.1%), eucalyptus (0.05%).

** * * * *
*
*CHUDLEYS (original)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £12.99
*Price per kilo:* 87p
*Suggested daily amount:* 370g
*Daily feeding cost:* 31p

Protein 18.5% / Fat 8.5%

*Ingredients: *Wheat, dried chicken meal, maize, glucose syrup, chicken fat, wheat feed, peas, unmolassed beet pulp, chicken liver, prairie meal, rape oil, alfalfa, barley, salmon oil, salt, yeast, potassium, chloride, potato, carrots, yucca, charcoal, mannan oligosaccharides, blackcurrant. 

* * * * *

*COLLARDS (turkey & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £37.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.16
*Suggested daily amount:* 335g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.36

Protein 23% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:*: Rice (40%), turkey meal (min 26%), wholegrain barley (14%), linseed, sugar beetpulp, poultry oil, hydrolised poultry digest, dried alfalfa, natural seaweed, chicory root extract, sodium chloride, potassium chlrodie, methionine, marigold extract, rosemary extract 

* * * * *

*CSJ (champ)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £11.50
*Price per kilo:* 76p
*Suggested daily amount:* 390g
*Daily feeding cost:* 30p

Protein 20% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Wheat, beef & lamb meal, maize, chicken fat, chicken liver, unmolassed beet pulp, alfalfa, salmon oil, salt, yucca schidigera

* * * * *

*CSJ (no grainer)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £35.70
*Price per kilo:* £2.38
*Suggested daily amount:* 380g
*Daily feeding cost:* 91p

Protein 27% / Fat 23%

*Ingredients:* Tripe (26%), potato, poultry meal, chicken fat, duck meal, chicken liver, peas, salmon meal (4%), unmolassed beet pulp, alfalfa, carrot, full fat linseed, yeast, apple, cellulose, nettle, seaweed, mannan oligosaccharides, milk thistle, marigold, tomato, glucosamine, dandelion, celery, burdock root, devils claw root, yucca schidigera, blackcurrant, green lipped mussel (100mg/kg), kale, beetroot, rosemary. 

* * * * *

*COUNTRY KIBBLE (salmon, trout, sweet potato & asparagus)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £33.00
*Price per kilo:* £2.75
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 82p

Protein 26% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Salmon & trout (50% including 36% fresh prepared salmon & trout, 12% dried salmon, 2% fish stock), sweet potato (26%), peas, potato (6%), beet bulp, linseed, vitamins & minerals, vegetable stock, asparagus, FOS, MOS.


----------



## SixStar

* DEVOTED (free run chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £57.99 
*Price per kilo:* £4.83
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.35

Protein 28% / Fat 18%

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared chicken (25%), dried chicken (13%), dried turkey (13%), sweet potato, potato, chicken fat (7%), chickpea, peas, chicken gravy (2%), lentils, lucerne, minerals, vitamins, mannanoligosaccharides (prebiotic MOS), fructooligosaccharides (prebiotic FOS), seaweed, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphate, apple, carrot, camomile, ginseng, peppermint, cranberry, blueberry, mulberry, orange, spinach 

* * * * *

*DEFU ORGANIC (poultry)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12.5kg):* £49.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.16
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.21

Protein 24% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients:* Poultry meat meal (24%), rice (milled), buckwheat (milled), millet (milled), maize corn meal, poultry fat, hydrolysed liver from poultry liver, sea salt, carrots, thyme, rosemary, parsley (total herb content: 0.046%).

* * * * *

*DR JOHN (platinum)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £14.95
*Price per kilo:* 99p
*Suggested daily amount:* 360g
*Daily feeding cost:* 36p

Protein 25% / Fat 15%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, oils and fats, milk and milk derivatives, yeast, mixed herbs, minerals, molluscs and crustaceans, EEC permitted antioxidants.

* * * * *

*EARLS LANGHAMS - Aldi (hypoallergenic, turkey & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (6kg):* £6.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.16
*Suggested daily amount: *320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 36p

Protein 21% / Fat 9%

*Ingredients:* Rice (30%), turkey meal (26%), barley, brown rice (9%), poultry fat, beet pulp, poultry gravy, alfalfa (2%), minerals, linseed, seaweed, probiotics, citrus extract, glucosamine, yucca extract, chondroitin, parsley, oregano, cranberry extract, marigold meal

* * * * *

*EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £54.60
*Price per kilo:* £4.55
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.14

Protein 41% / Fat 18%

*Ingredients:* Chicken (19%), dried chicken (18%), salmon (15%), dried herring (12.5%), potato (12%), chicken fat (4.5%), dried duck (4%), sweet potato (3.5%), whole dried egg (2.5%), chicken liver (2.5%), white fish (2%), pea fibre (2%), lucerne, chickpea, minerals, vitamins, carrot, spinach, apple, rosehips, camomile, burdock root, seaweed, cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek, fructooligosaccharides, glucosamine, chondroitin, thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage.

* * * * *

*EDEN (semi-moist, duck & tripe)*
_Semi-moist_

*Price (12kg):* £64.80
*Price per kilo:* £5.40
*Suggested daily amount: *330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.80

Protein 20% / Fat 13%

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared duck (37%), dried duck (18%), sweet potato, glycerine, freshly prepared tripe (4%), tapioca, chickpea flour, duck liver (2%), lucerne, coconut oil (0.37%), minerals, vitamins, dried pumpkin, seaweed oil, dried apple, garlic powder, green lipped mussel, dried cranberry, spirulina, fructooligosaccharides, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin sulphate

* * * * *

*EUKANUBA (medium breed, rich in chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £42.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.58
*Suggested daily amount:* 210g
*Daily feeding cost:* 75p

Protein 26% / Fat 15%

*Ingredients:* Chicken (24%), maize, wheat, animal fat, sorghum, barley, poultry meal, dried beet pulp, chicken digest, dried whole egg, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, sodium hexametaphosphate, fish oil, linseed, DL-methionine, EC permitted antioxidants

* * * * *

*EVOLUTION (chicken, turkey & fish)*
_Extruded_

*Price (7kg):* £35.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.14
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.43

Protein 35% / Fat 15%

*Ingredients:* Chilled chicken (26%), poultry meal (24%), turkey meal (10%), fish meal (10%), sweet potato flour (10%), poultry fat, chicken gravy, pea flour (3%), pea fibre (2%), carrot powder (2%), apple powder (2%), seaweed meal (1.5%), minerals (includes yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract, botanical herbs includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle

* * * * *

*FISH4DOGS (finest salmon)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £59.50
*Price per kilo:* £4.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.38

Protein 26% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients:* Salmon (27%), potato (21%), pea flour (20%), salmon meal (11.9%), salmon oil (10.7%), beet pulp, brewers yeast, minerals. 

* * * * *

*FISH4DOGS (superior)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £69.50
*Price per kilo:* £5.79
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.61

Protein 26% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients:* Salmon (26%), potato (26%), salmon meal (17%), pea starch (17%), salmon oil (6.2%), salmon digest (1.8%), sunflower oil, pea fibre, krill meal (0.9%), yeast extract, minerals, malt extract, seaweed meal, algae, green lipped mussel extract, spirulina

* * * * *

*FISHMONGERS FINEST (salmon & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £33.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 360g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.25

Protein 30% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Salmon (60% [salmon 30%, salmon meal 21%, salmon oil 8% salmon digest 1%]), potato (31%), beet pulp, brewers yeast, minerals, prebiotics mannanoligosaccharides and fructooligosaccharide, yucca schidigera extract, glucosamine, chondroitin

* * * * *

*FORTHGLADE (chicken & rice)*
_Cold pressed_

*Price (12kg):* £60.00
*Price per kilo:* £5.00
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.50

Protein 25% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Dried ground chicken (30%), brown rice (22%), sweet potato (5%), dried ground whitefish (5%), dried vegetables (5% carrots, chicory, parsley root, parsnip), dried ground liver (5%), beet pulp, minerals, salmon oil, cold pressed rapeseed oil, cold pressed linseed oil, gelatin, dried moor, dried herbs (3% horsetail, walnut leaves, fennel, nettle, dandelion), dried seaweed, dried fruits (2.5% apple, pear, blueberry), prebiotic MOS, camomile, yucca extract


----------



## SixStar

*GENTLE (cold pressed) *
_Cold pressed_

*Price (15kg):* £57.00
*Price per kilo:* £3.80
*Suggested daily amount:* 210g
*Daily feeding cost:* 80p

Protein 25.2% / Fat 9.8%

*Ingredients:* Dried ground chicken meat (28%), brown rice (28%), dried ground herring (9%), dried ground duck (9%), rice germ, maize germ, rapeseed oil, linseed oil, beet, dried sea algae, vegetable mixture (parsnip, chard, celery, chicory, parsley roots), dried herb mixture (stinging nettle, fennel, caraway, chamomile), egg yolk, yucca schidigera, green mineral clay, dried green lipped mussel meat

* * * * *

*GILPA (super value mix)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £15.00
*Price per kilo:* £1.00
*Suggested daily amount:* 420g
*Daily feeding cost:* 39p

Protein 20% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Wheat, poultry (min 15% chicken), chicken fat, maize, fish oil (min 1.5%) vitamins and minerals, flaxseed (min 0.6%), potatoes and carrots (min 4% potatoes and carrots in the orange piece), rice (min 4% rice in the orange piece), yucca extract, mixed herbs, extract of New Zealand green-lipped mussel. 

* * * * *

*GREEN PANTRY (trout, salmon & vegetables) - formerly GREEN DOG*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £58.00
*Price per kilo:* £4.83
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.20

Protein 28% / Fat 13%

*Ingredients:*Trout (27%), salmon (23%), pea (19%), sweet potato (10%), potato (8%), lentils & herbs (7%), potato starch, linseed, carrot, tomato, spinach, cranberry, salmon oil

* * * * *

*GURU (surf & turf)*
_Cold pressed_

*Price (14kg):* £48.00
*Price per kilo:* £3.42
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.03

Protein 25.7% / Fat 10.9%

*Ingredients:* Dried ground beef (30%), brown whole grain rice (29%), dried ground sea fish (7%), sweet potato (7%), dried poultry liver, maize germs, mixed vegetables (alfalfa, broccoli, carrots and chicory), mixture of cold pressed vegetable oils (evening primrose, linseed & rapeseed), seaweed, beet pulp, fish oil (4%), gelatine powder, dried moor, dried fruits (apples, cranberries, pears), dried herbs (green tea, parsley& rosemary), yucca schidigera, garlic powder, pre biotic (FOS, MOS), dried green lipped mussels.

* * * * *

*GUSTO (original working)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £9.85
*Price per kilo:* 98p
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 19p

Protein 22% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 14% beef, min 4% lamb), oils, fats, mixed vegetables (min 4%), EC permitted antioxidants, mixed tocopherols, vitamin C, rosemary extract. 

* * * * *

*HAPPY DOG (africa)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12.5kg):* £61.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.84

Protein 20% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Potato flakes (48%), ostrich meat meal (18%), potato protein, sunflower oil, sugar beet molasses, liver, dried apple pomace, canola oil, sea salt, yeast (extracted)

* * * * *

*HARRINGTONS (turkey & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £24.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.66
*Suggested daily amount:* 450g
*Daily feeding cost:* 75p

Protein 21% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Maize, turkey meat meal (min 14%), oats, meat meal, rice, peas (min 4%), beet pulp, poultry fat, digest, vitamins, minerals, linseed, kelp, yeast, citrus extract, yucca extract.

* * * * *

*HEALTHY PAWS (game & millet)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £56.49
*Price per kilo:* £4.70
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.41

Protein 20% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Game (33% [includes dried duck, dried venison & dried rabbit]), millet (26%), brown rice, beet pulp, oats, duck fat, sunflower oil, alfalfa, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins, linseed, garlic, seaweed, carrot, cranberry, dandelion, cleavers, parsley, blueberry


----------



## SixStar

*HI-LIFE (moist meaty mince with beef & cheese)*
_Semi-moist_

*Price (6kg):* £14.59
*Price per kilo:* £2.43
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* 97p

Protein 20% / Fat 8%

*Ingredients:* Meat meals (including beef 24%), ground whole wheat, wheat bran, sugar, vegetable glycerine, chicken, poultry fat, minerals, dried vegetables (1%), meat stock, sunflower oil, cheese powder. 

* * * * *

*HILLS SCIENCE PLAN (medium, advanced fitness/chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £50.49
*Price per kilo:* £4.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.26

Protein 24.7% / Fat 16.4%

*Ingredients:* Ground maize, chicken and turkey meal, maize gluten meal, animal fat, digest, brown rice, ground barley, oat groats, vegetable oil, dried beet pulp, dehydrated carrots, dehydrated peas, tomato pomace, spinach powder, citrus pulp, grape pomace, potassium citrate, flaxseed, L-lysine hydrochloride, calcium carbonate, salt, iron oxide, L-tryptophan, vitamins and trace elements. Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, citric acid and rosemary extract. .

* * * * *

*IAMS (small/medium breed, chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £31.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.67
*Suggested daily amount:* 260g
*Daily feeding cost:* 78p

Protein 26% / Fat 15%

*Ingredients:* Dried chicken and turkey (min 28%), maize, wheat, animal fat, dried beet pulp, sorghum, barley, chicken digest, dried whole egg, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, sodium hexametaphosphate, linseed, fructooligosaccharides (0.15%), linseed.

* * * * *

*JAMES WELLBELOVED (turkey & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £37.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.11
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* 79p

Protein 22% / Fat 10.5%

*Ingredients: *Turkey meal (23.3%), brown rice (22.3%), white rice (22%), naked oats, whole linseed, sugar beet pulp, turkey fat (3%), turkey gravy (2.9%), alfalfa meal, pea fibre, seaweed (0.5%), sodium chloride, omega supplement, potassium chloride, chicory extract, calcium carbonate, yucca extract 

* * * * *

* JAMES WELLBELOVED (grain free, fish & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £46.49
*Price per kilo:* £4.64
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.60

Protein 21.5% / Fat 10.5%

*Ingredients:* Fish meal (24.8%), pea starch (24.7%), potato flakes (24.7%), tomato pomace (5%), fish stock (3.9%), whole linseed, olive oil, fish oil (2.5%), peas (2.4%), sugar beet pulp, alfalfa meal, carrots, seaweed, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, parsley, nettles, chicory extract, taurine , calcium carbonate, glucosamine, yucca extract, chondroitin


----------



## SixStar

*JOSERA (nature energetic)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £47.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 63p

Protein 25% / Fat 17%

*Ingredients: *Poultry protein (dried), pea flour, sweet potato, poultry fat, beet fiber, carob flour, hydrolyzed poultry protein, minerals, yeast, apple fibre, chicory root, dried meat of the New Zealand green mussel 

* * * * *

*LAUGHING DOG (grain free, venison)*
_Oven baked_

*Price (10kg):* £58.85
*Price per kilo:* £5.88
*Suggested daily amount:* 260g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.54

Protein 26% / Fat 13%

*Ingredients:* Venison (26%), chilled [fresh] chicken (26%), potato granules (12%), dried chicken (11%), potato starch, chicken fat, pea fibre, linseed (3%), cellulose fibre, minerals, herbs (0.5% includes nettle, couchgrass, kelp), minerals including vitamin B complex, C and K, citrus extract, tocopherols, yucca extract, rosemary extract.

* * * * *

*LAUGHING DOG (wheat free, chicken)*
_Oven baked_

*Price (12kg):* £39.59
*Price per kilo:* £3.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.16

Protein 25% / Fat 11%

*Ingredients:* Chicken meal (28%), barley meal (20%), potato starch, oatmeal (15%), pea starch (5%), poultry oil (5%), pea fibre (3%), carrot puree (2.5%), ground linseed (1.5%), minerals, chicory root

* * * * *

*LILYS KITCHEN (breakfast crunch, chicken with turkey, fruit & yoghurt)*
_Oven baked_

*Price (800g):* £6.99
*Price per kilo:* £8.74
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.49

Protein 21% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Fresh chicken (26%), fresh turkey (4%), oats, rice, potato protein, chicken liver gravy, minerals, chicken fat, fresh apples, sunflower seeds, eggshells, flaxseed, nutritional yeast, clear salmon oil, probiotic yoghurt, bananas, cranberries, milk, alfalfa, golden rod, cleavers, dandelion root, nettles, celery seeds, rosehips, marigold petals, burdock root, milk thistle, kelp, chickweed

* * * * *

*LILYS KITCHEN (chicken & vegetable bake)*
_Extruded_

*Price (7kg):* £54.95
*Price per kilo:* £7.85
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.56

Protein 22% / Fat 8%

*Ingredients:* Fresh organic chicken (26%), rice, oats, barley, brown lentils, whole flaxseed, sunflower seeds, broccoli, carrot, parsnip, peas, spinach, curly kale, honey, herbs: golden rod, kelp, cleavers, nettles, rosehips, aniseed, marigold petals, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root, omega 3 and 6.

* * * * *

*LILYS KITCHEN (grain free, chicken & duck)*
_Extruded_

*Price (7kg):* £41.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.09

Protein 22% / Fat 11%

*Ingredients:* Fresh chicken and duck meat (38%), sweet potatoes, peas, lentils, pea protein, flaxseed, chicken liver (4%), eggs, chicken gravy, calcium carbonate, salmon oil, apples, carrots, spinach, cranberries,alfalfa, rosehip, chickweed, cleavers, golden rod, nettles, kelp, celery root, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root, marigold petals, chicory root, vitamins, minerals


----------



## SixStar

*LUKULLUS (chicken & northern wild salmon)*
_Cold pressed_

*Price (15kg):* £32.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 65p

Protein 23% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Dried chicken meat ground (26%), whole-grain ground rice (26%), dried and ground salmon (6%), dried and ground potatoes, cold-pressed rapeseed oil (5%), dried seaweed, dried alfalfa, rice germ, beet pulp, dried herbs (3.5%), dried pears (2%), dried apples (2%), dried egg yolk, caraway, linseed oil (1.5%), dried and ground carob, powdered mineral clay, diatomaceous earth, dried and ground yucca schidigera, dried blueberries (0.3%). 

* * * * *

* MARKUS MUHLE (NaturNah formula)*
_Cold pressed_

*Price (15kg):* £32.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 65p

Protein 25% / Fat 10.5%

*Ingredients:* Poultry meat meal (28%), wholegrain corn flour, brown rice meal, game tripe meal (8%), rice germ, game bone meal, corn germ, Jerusalem artichoke meal, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil (both cold pressed), powdered eggs (2%), dry peat, powdered fruit (2% incl. carob, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), mixed dried herbs, salmon oil, algae meal, dried and ground yucca schidigera 

* * * * *

*McADAMS (medium breed, chicken)*
_Oven baked_

*Price (10kg):* £89.99
*Price per kilo:* £8.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.72

Protein 22% / Fat 14.5%

*Ingredients:* Whole British free range chicken (50%), sweet potato (22%), pea flour, chicken fat, pea fibre, cellulose, chicken stock, pea protein, salmon oil, yeast, minerals, vitamins, marigold meal, green lipped mussel, prebiotic, citrus extract, seaweed, lentil flour, yucca, spinach powder, tomato pomace, carrot pomace, chamomile flowers, lavender powder, cranberries, rosemary extract.

* * * * *

*MILLIES WOLFHEART (countryside mix)*
_Extruded
_
*Price (14.5kg):* £51.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.89
*Suggested daily amount:* 290g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.03

Protein 31% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients:* Fresh lamb (min. 20.1%), fresh duck (min. 20.1%), duck meal (min. 17.4%), sweet potato( 12.39%), potato flakes (12.39%), lamb meal (min. 4.7%), rabbit meal (min. 3.4%), duck fat( 3.35%), pea fibre (1.81%), lucerne (1.47%), vitamins and minerals (1.34%), lamb gravy (1.24%), dried apple (0.03%), carrot flakes (0.03%), spinach flakes (0.03%), lovage powder (0.03%), seaweed meal (0.03%), dried cranberry (0.03%), aniseed and fenugreek (0.03%) , mixed herbs ([thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage] 0.03%), glucosamine (min 0.01%), MSM (min 0.01%), chondroitin sulphate (min 0.01%), camomile powder (0.01%), burdock root powder (0.01%), peppermint (0.01%), dandelion herb (0.01%) 

* * * * *

*NATURAL DOG FOOD COMPANY (salmon & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £55.95
*Price per kilo:* £3.73
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 93p

Protein 20% / Fat 8.5%

*Ingredients:* Fresh Scottish salmon (min 24%), rice (24%), oats, dried salmon (min 13%), mixed vegetables (9%), herbs, barley, whole linseed, chicken oil, brewers yeast, sugar beet, seaweed.

* * * * *

*NATUREDIET (chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £65.98
*Price per kilo:* £5.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.64

Protein 21% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared chicken (55%), rice, brown Rice, alfalfa, dried egg, flaxseed, chicken stock, seaweed, vitamins and minerals, dried carrots

* * * * *

*NATURES MENU SUPERFOOD CRUNCH (country hunter, duck & plum)*
_Oven baked & freeze dried_

*Price (700g):* £7.00
*Price per kilo:* £10.00
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.50

Protein 26% / Fat 13%

*Ingredients:* 
Please note: The food contains two components - crunchy biscuits & meaty chunks - and the ingredients are listed separately for each by the manufacturer.

Meaty - Duck (60%), peas (10%), swede (10%), carrots (7%), apples (5%), plum (4%), seaweed (1%), spinach (1%), yucca extract, green tea extract, grape seed extract, yeast extract, malt extract, dicalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate

Crunchy - Oats (40%), beef liver (9%), peas (9%), carrots (9%), sweet potato (9%), dried beef (9%), swede (4.5%), apples (4.5%), blueberries (1%), seaweed (1%), spinach (1%), salmon oil (1%), yucca extract, green tea extract, grape seed extract, yeast extract, malt extract, dicalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate

* * * * *

*NATURIS (reindeer)*
_Cold pressed_

*Price (10kg):* £45.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.59
*Suggested daily amount:* TBC
*Daily feeding cost:* TBC

Protein 18.5% / Fat 12.1%

*Ingredients:* Reindeer, sweet potato, wild rice, peas, seaweed, salmon oil, apples, tomatoes, cranberries, linseed, glucosamine, chondroitin, yucca.

* * * * *

*NUTRO CHOICE (lamb & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £51.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.47
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.03

Protein 22% / Fat 13%

*Ingredients:* Dried lamb protein (min 26 %), ground rice (min. 26 %), rice flour, dried beetroot, chicken fat (min 4 %), sunflower oil (min 3.5 %), rice gluten, salt, potassium chloride, fish oil, marigold extract, dried algae, rosemary extract


----------



## SixStar

*OMEGA TASTY (original)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £19.99
*Price per kilo:* £1,33
*Suggested daily amount:* 450g
*Daily feeding cost:* 60p 

Protein 27% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, vegetable protein extracts, derivatives of vegetable origin, oils and fats, minerals, EC additives

* * * * *

*ORIJEN (six fish)*
_Extruded_

*Price (11.4kg):* £79.99
*Price per kilo:* £7.01
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.60

Protein 38% / Fat 18%

*Ingredients:* Fresh whole pacific pilchard (18%), fresh whole pacific mackerel (13%), fresh whole pacific hake (12%), fresh whole pacific flounder (5%), fresh whole rockfish (5%), fresh whole sole (5%), whole mackerel (dehydrated, 5%), whole herring (dehydrated, 5%), alaskan cod (dehydrated, 4.5%), whole sardine (dehydrated, 4.5%), whole blue whiting (dehydrated, 4%), herring oil (4%), whole red lentils, whole green lentils, whole green peas, lentil fiber, whole chickpeas, whole yellow peas, sunflower oil (cold-pressed), whole pinto beans, cod liver (freeze-dried), fresh whole pumpkin, fresh whole butternut squash, fresh whole zucchini, fresh whole parsnips, fresh carrots, fresh whole red delicious apples, fresh whole bartlett pears, fresh kale, fresh spinach, fresh beet greens, fresh turnip greens, brown kelp, whole cranberries, whole blueberries, whole saskatoon berries, chicory root, turmeric root, milk thistle, burdock root, lavender, marshmallow root, rosehips, enterococcus faecium.

* * * * *

*PEDIGREE (beef & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £21.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.47
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* 59p

Protein 21% / Fat 13%

*Ingredients:* Cereal, meat and animal by-products (18%, incl. 4% beef in chunks), oils and fats (incl. 0.4% sunflower oil), vegetable protein extracts, vegetable by-products (incl. 1% dried beet pulp), vegetables (4% carrots in chunks, 4% peas in chunks), minerals


----------



## SixStar

*PERO (gold, with pasta)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* 
*Price per kilo:* £1.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 450g
*Daily feeding cost:* 68p

Protein 19% / Fat 8%

*Ingredients:* Wheat, meat and bone meal, sugar syrup, pasta (6%), barley, poultry fat, poultry meat meal, minerals, yucca extract

* * * * *

*PETS AT HOME CRUNCHY COMPLETE (chicken & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £11.99
*Price per kilo:* 79p
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* 27p

Protein 20% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, (min 4% chicken), oils, fats, vegetables, (min 4% peas), minerals, colourants. 

* * * * *

*PICCOLO (chicken & duck)*
_Extruded_

*Price (4kg):* £33.99
*Price per kilo:* £8.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.61

Protein 33% / Fat 18%

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared deboned Chicken (32%), freshly prepared deboned duck (21%), dried chicken (16%), sweet potato, peas, potato, dried duck (6%), dried egg (2.5%), alfalfa, duck gravy (1%), chicken gravy, minerals, vitamins, apple, carrot, psyllium, seaweed, fructooligosaccharides, spinach, cranberry, camomile, peppermint, marigold, aniseed, fenugreek.

* * * * *

*POOCH & MUTT (move easy, grain free)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £57.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.79
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.45

Protein 26% / Fat 15%

*Ingredients:* Salmon (45%; including; 25% freshly prepared salmon, 16% dried salmon, 3% salmon oil, 1% salmon gravy), sweet potato, potato, peas, pea protein, beet pulp, linseed (3.16%), alfafa (1.58%), minerals, vitamins, brewers yeast, mannanoligosaccharides (0.19%), fructooligosaccharides (0.19%), glucosamine, rosehips, green lipped mussel (0.04%), yucca schidigera extract (0.04%), cranberry (0.04%), chondroitin sulphate.

* * * * *

*PURINA BETA (adult pet maintenance)*
_Extruded_

*Price (14kg):* £28.89
*Price per kilo:* £2.06
*Suggested daily amount:* 360g
*Daily feeding cost:* 76p

Protein 20% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (8% [min 4% chicken]), vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetables (dried chicory root 1.1%), minerals.

* * * * * *

*PURINA BEYOND (simply 9, lamb & barley)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg): *£37.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.80
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 95p

Protein 25% / Fat 15%

*Ingredients:* Lamb (18.5%), whole barley (18%), dehydrated chicken protein, oat groats, rice, poultry fat, digest, dehydrated lamb protein (2%), dried spinach (0.5%), minerals.

* * * * *

*PURINA PRO PLAN (medium breed, chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (14kg):* £54.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.93
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.30

Protein 26% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients:* Chicken (20%), wheat, dehydrated poultry protein, maize, rice (7%), animal fat, dried beet pulp, soya meal, digest, maize gluten meal, minerals, dried egg, fish oil.

* * * * *

*PURIZON (chicken & fish)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £42.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.58
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.19

Protein 41% / Fat 17%

*Ingredients: *Dried deboned chicken (17%), dried poultry meat (17%), sweet potatoes, dried potatoes, powdered egg (7%), deboned salmon (7%), dried herring (5.5%), dried duck (5%), peas, poultry fat (3%), hydrolised chicken (3%), dried salmon (3%), lucerne, fresh deboned duck (2%), pea starch, pea protein, potato protein, minerals, vitamins, salmon oil, psyllium, apples, carrots, spinach, fructo-oligosaccharides, algae, chamomile, peppermint, aniseed, fenugreek, marigold, dried herbs - thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage, cranberries.


----------



## SixStar

*ROBBIES (chicken & rice)*
_Muesli style_

*Price (10kg):* £54.15
*Price per kilo:* £5.41
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.35

Protein 21% / Fat 6.8%

*Ingredients:* Brown rice, carrots, chicken, chicken fat, chicory, green beans, green tea, oats, oregano, parsley, pearl rice, sage, seaweed, spinach, sunflower oil, vitamins and minerals.

* * * * *

*ROYAL CANIN (medium breed)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £57.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.86
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.23

Protein 25% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Dehydrated poultry protein, maize flour, maize, wheat flour, animal fats, dehydrated pork protein, wheat, hydrolysed animal proteins, beet pulp, fish oil, soya oil, yeasts, minerals, hydrolysed yeast 

* * * * *

* SAINSBURYS (chicken & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (6kg):* £5.50
*Price per kilo:* 92p
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* 32p

Protein 22% / Fat 9%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (minimum 4% chicken), derivatives of vegetable origin, oils & fats, vegetable protein extracts, various sugars, minerals, yeasts, vegetables (minimum 4%)

* * * * *

* SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' (lamb, grain free)*
_Extruded_

*Price (2kg):* £6.00
*Price per kilo:* £3.00
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 30p

Protein 28% / 14%

*Ingredients:* Lamb meat meal (40%), lamb gravy (20%), potato, sugar beet pulp (6%), whole linseed (5%), canola oil, alfalfa (3%), minerals.

* * * * *

* SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' (chicken & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (2kg):* £6.00
*Price per kilo:* £3.00
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 30p

Protein 26% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (36%), chilled chicken meat (20%), brown rice flour (16%), white rice flour (10%), sugar beet pulp (5%), whole linseed (5%), poultry gravy (4%), poultry oil, minerals

* * * * *

*SIMPSONS PREMIUM (lamb & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £36.95
*Price per kilo:* £3.07
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 92p

Protein 24% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients:* Lamb meal (min 27%), brown rice (min 26%), maize, oats, chicken fat, beet pulp, dried egg, chicken liver digest, brewers yeast, potato protein, salmon oil, minerals, linseed, vitamins, yucca extract, cranberries, mannanoligosaccharides, fructooligosacharides, nucleotides, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin

* * * * *

*SIMPSONS PREMIUM (sensitive, grain free, salmon & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £43.50
*Price per kilo:* £3.60
*Suggested daily amount:* 295g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.07

Protein 25% / Fat 14%

*Ingredients:* Salmon (min 45% fresh and dried), potato, sunflower oil, beet pulp, dried egg, brewers yeast, salmon Oil, linseeds, minerals, vitamins, yucca extract, cranberries, nucleotides, mannanoligosaccharides, fructooligosaccharides, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin. 

* * * * *

*SIMPSONS PREMIUM (80/20, chicken, fish & turkey)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £51.95
*Price per kilo:* £4.32
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.08

Protein 38% / Fat 18%

*Ingredients:* Deboned chicken (27%), dried chicken (16%), deboned salmon (13%), sweet potato, potato, dried white fish (7%), dried salmon (5%), dried turkey (4%), chicken fat (2%), chicken gravy (2%), dried whole egg (2%), deboned white fish (2%), pea fibre, lucerne, minerals, vitamins, dried apple, dried carrot, spinach, dried seaweed, dried cranberry, prebiotic FOS, aniseed, fenugreek, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin, thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage.


----------



## SixStar

*SKINNERS (life - chicken)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12.5kg):* £24.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 64p

Protein 18% / Fat 11%

*Ingredients:* Wheat, maize, chicken meat meal, barley, chicken fat, beet pulp, vitamins, minerals, trace elements

* * * * *

*SKINNERS (field and trial, duck & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £28.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.93
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 61p

Protein 22% / Fat 11%

*Ingredients:* Rice (40%), duck meat meal (20%), oats, peas, whole linseed, sunflower oil, sugar beet pulp, vitamins and minerals.

* * * * *

*SKINNERS (field and trial, maintenance)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £19.95
*Price per kilo:* £1.33
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 43p

Protein 18% / Fat 11%

*Ingredients:* Whole wheat, maize, chicken meat meal, barley, chicken fat, beet pulp, vitamins, minerals, trace elements 

* * * * *

*STEP UP TO NATURALS - Pets At Home (chicken & turkey)*
_Extruded_

*Price (14kg):* £23.49
*Price per kilo:* £1.68
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* 57p

Protein 22% / Fat 11.5%

*Ingredients:* Chicken meal (20.5%), naked oats (14%), brown rice (14%), barley (19%), poultry fat, peas (5%), turkey meal (4%), apple (4%), sweet potato (4%), chicken gravy, beet pulp, whole linseed, fish oil, rosemary, mint, minerals, chicory.

* * * * *

*SYMPLY (lamb & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £53.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.50

Protein 20% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients:* Dried lamb (min 26%), white rice (min 26%), brown rice, sunflower oil, beet pulp, lamb digest, dried egg, minerals, seaweed

* * * *

*TASTE OF THE WILD (high prairie)*
_Extruded_

*Price (13kg):* £49.49
*Price per kilo* £3.81
*Suggested daily amount:* 340g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.28

Protein 32% / Fat 18%

*Ingredients:* Bison, venison, dried lamb meat, dried chicken meat, eggs, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavourings, tomatoes, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, quality vitamins, minerals, potassium iodide, manganous oxide, biotin, calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, folic acid.


----------



## SixStar

*TESCO (beef & country vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £9.00
*Price per kilo:* 75p
*Suggested daily amount:* 500g
*Daily feeding cost:* 37p

Protein 23% / Fat 9%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (4% beef in the red and brown components), derivatives of vegetable origin, oils and fats, various sugars, vegetable protein extracts, minerals, vegetables (4% vegetables in the brown components), yeasts, BHA, BHT

* * * * *

* TRULINE (meat & wild fish)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £52.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.41
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.32

Protein 32% / Fat 20%

*Ingredients:* Fresh chicken (13%), fresh salmon, (14.8%), dried turkey (13.4%), dried chicken (13.4%), cassava, sweet potato, pure chicken oil (7.6%), whole egg powder (6.1%), dried whole salmon (4.1%), salmon oil (1.6%), pea fibre, minerals, prebiotic MOS, prebiotic FOS, seaweed, green tea, yucca extract, glucosamine, carrots, grape seed, chondroitin, spinach, green beans, bilberries, cranberries, blackcurrants, apple, comfrey, dandelion, marigold, chamomile, peppermint. 

* * * * *

*VETS KITCHEN (salmon & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (7.5kg):* £29.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.42

Protein 24% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients:* Fresh salmon (min 24%), potato (min 24%), salmon meal (min 15%), brown rice, sugar beet pulp, oats, salmon oil (3.7%), brewers yeast, poultry digest, chicken fat, pork digest, minerals, vitamins, dl-methionine, marigold flowers, carrot, apple, seaweed, nucleotides, fructooligosaccharides, mannanoligosaccharides, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphat, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols, rosemary, l-carnitine and beta carotene.

* * * * *

*VITALIN (chicken & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £36.95
*Price per kilo:* £3.07
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 99p

Protein 23% / Fat 9%

*Ingredients:* Potato (30%), chicken meat meal (26%), whole peas, sugar beet, chicken oil, carrots, brewers yeast, fish meal, fructo-oligosaccharides,, mannan-oligosaccharides, seaweed, rosemary, green beans glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin, dried spinach, extract of yucca schidigera, thyme, peppermint, blueberry extract

* * * * *

*VITALIN (royale, daily pet diet)*
_Muesli style_

*Price (15kg):* £18.95
*Price per kilo:* £1.26
*Suggested daily amount:* 450g
*Daily feeding cost:* 57p

Protein 18% / Fat 7%

*Ingredients:* Whole wheat, flaked wheat, meat & bone meal (18%), flaked maize, wheatfeed, flaked barley, whole peas, poultry oil, soya oil, poultry meat meal, whole maize, rice.


----------



## SixStar

*WAFCOL (large/giant breed, salmon & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £59.89
*Price per kilo:* £4.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 395g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.99

Protein 24% / Fat 10%

*Ingredients:* Salmon (37% [includes 27% salmon, 7% salmon meal, 2% salmon gravy and 1% salmon oil), potato (37% includes 23% sweet potato and 14% potato), peas, sunflower oil, pea protein, lupins, minerals, vitamins, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, seaweed, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chrondroitin sulphate 

* * * * *

*WAFCOL (chicken & corn)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £54.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.58
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.83

*Ingredients:* Maize (64%), chicken meal (14%), soya, sunflower oil, soya hulls, minerals, vitamins, mannan-Oligosaccharides, seawee, brewers yeast

* * * * *

*WAGG (chicken & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £9.00
*Price per kilo:* 75p
*Suggested daily amount:* 500g
*Daily feeding cost:* 37p

Protein 21% / Fat 8%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (19%, including 5% chicken in brown chunk), oils and fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetables (4% peas in pea kibble), minerals, yeasts (MOS 0.1%), citrus extract, yucca extract

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (duck & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £34.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.33
*Suggested daily amount:* 335g
*Daily feeding cost:* 79p

Protein 24% / Fat 12%

*Ingredients:* Duck (30% consisting of duck meat meal & duck gravy), brown rice (28%), barley (20%), beet pulp (7%), rapeseed oil (6%), whole linseed (4%), alfalfa (3%), minerals, seaweed, chicory, extract of yucca schidigera, marigold meal, rosemary oil extract 

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, turkey & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £32.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.30
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.06

Protein 27% / Fat 10.5%

*Ingredients: *Turkey (37% consisting of turkey meat meal & turkey gravy), sweet potato (30%), potato (10%), beet pulp (4%), rapeseed oil (4%), pea starch (4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), carrot (1%), yeasts, minerals, tomato powder, seaweed meal, herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold meal

* * * * *

*WELLNESS CORE (original, chicken & turkey)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £46.49
*Price per kilo:* £4.65
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.67

Protein 34% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients:* Turkey (28% [fresh turkey 15%, turkey meal 13%), chicken meal (15%), peas, dried potatoes, potato protein, dried chicken protein (5%), chicken fat (5%), full-fat linseed (4%), beet pulp (3%), salmon oil (1%), dried chicory root, carrots, apples, broccoli, spinach, blueberries, cranberries, tomatoes, yucca schidigera, yeast extract, glucosamine hydrochloride, chondroitin sulfate

* * * * *

*WINALOT (beef)*
_Extruded_

*Price (2.5kg):* £3.50
*Price per kilo:* £1.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* 56p

Protein 19% / Fat 9%

*Ingredients:* Cereals, dried meat and animal derivatives (8%, of which min 4% beef), derivatives of vegetable Origin, dried beet pulp (1.5%), oils and fats, minerals

* * * * *

*WOLF OF WILDERNESS (wild hills, duck)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £39.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.33
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 99p

Protein 26% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients: *Fresh chicken meat (41%), pieces of potato (dried), duck protein (10%, dried), poultry protein (10%, partially dried and hydrolysed), dried beet pulp (desugared), linseed, poultry fat, brewer's yeast (dried), sodium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, egg (dried), fruits of the forest mixed berries (0.3%, dried: cranberries, blackcurrants, raspberries, elderberries), herbs (0.2%, dried: mugwort, St. John's wort, nettle leaves, camomile, common yarrow, coltsfoot, dandelion root), yeast extract (dried, = 0.2% beta-glucanes and mannan-oligosaccharides), apple (dried), chicory inulin (0.1%), salmon oil, sunflower oil.

* * * * *

*ZIWIPEAK (daily dog cuisine, venison)*
_Air dried_

*Price (2.5kg):* £82.72
*Price per kilo:* £35.08
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* £5.18

Protein 45% / Fat 25%

*Ingredients:* Venison, venison tripe, venison heart, venison lung, venison liver, venison kidney, venison bone, New Zealand green mussel, inulin from chicory, dried kelp, sea salt, parsley, mineral, vitamins


----------



## kate_7590

Wow so theres only 7 'good quality' dry foods out there. rather depressing isnt it


----------



## SixStar

kate_7590 said:


> Wow so theres only 7 'good quality' dry foods out there. rather depressing isnt it


Hmm I don't think I'd say that - there's very many good quality foods - but just a few 'exceptional' ones


----------



## Guest

Thanks for taking the time to do this SixStar I know it will help a lot of people out (including myself!) now its been updated


----------



## pip5869

Thanks for the info it really opens your eyes.


----------



## totallypets

Sixstar you are a STAR, thanks for doing this. I joined PF because of your original dry food index and have been here for 8 months now. I wouldn't have joined if it wasn't for you!!!


----------



## Born2BWild

WoW, impressive! Thanks again Sixstar  

Can I just ask if the first ingredient in Fish4Dogs, surprisingly fish!, is fresh? Or is that percentage dried fish?

Also....can I just ask why the "CSJ No Grainer" only got a orange?

Thank you so much for all your time and commitment in producing threads like this, and you have always been there to help me when I have had questions about different feeds, you really are a star, (6 stars to be precise) hehe  x


----------



## SixStar

Born2BWild said:


> WoW, impressive! Thanks again Sixstar
> 
> Can I just ask if the first ingredient in Fish4Dogs, surprisingly fish!, is fresh? Or is that percentage dried fish?
> 
> Also....can I just ask why the "CSJ No Grainer" only got a orange?
> 
> Thank you so much for all your time and commitment in producing threads like this, and you have always been there to help me when I have had questions about different feeds, you really are a star, (6 stars to be precise) hehe  x


Yes, first ingredient in F4D is fresh fish, not dried.

No Grainer isn't anything special - a good budget grain free, but the meat is fresh not meal, so the final meat content is quite low.

And thank you - glad to be able to help


----------



## Born2BWild

SixStar said:


> Yes, first ingredient in F4D is fresh fish, not dried.
> 
> No Grainer isn't anything special - a good budget grain free, but the meat is fresh not meal, so the final meat content is quite low.
> 
> And thank you - glad to be able to help


Aah ok! So with Fish4Dogs would the fish content (once moisture is taken out) be the same as or more than the potato content?  x


----------



## SixStar

Born2BWild said:


> Aah ok! So with Fish4Dogs would the meat content (once moisture is taken out) be the same as or more than the potato content?  x


There is approx. 30% total final fish content in F4D.


----------



## Born2BWild

SixStar said:


> There is approx. 30% total final fish content in F4D.


So that would make potato the first ingredient considering the final fish content ? Sorry for all the questions - I've got a bag of Fish4Dogs on its way and now wondering if I've made the right decision...lol x


----------



## SixStar

Born2BWild said:


> So that would make potato the first ingredient considering the final fish content ? Sorry for all the questions - I've got a bag of Fish4Dogs on its way and now wondering if I've made the right decision...lol x


Well yes, about the same - approx 30% fish (and then salmon oil), and then there is 30.5% potato.

It's a very good all natural, high quality grain free food - I wouldn't over think things too much


----------



## Born2BWild

SixStar said:


> Well yes, about the same - approx 30% fish (and then salmon oil), and then there is 30.5% potato.
> 
> It's a very good all natural, high quality grain free food - I wouldn't over think things too much


I'm good at over thinking things lol!

That's good then - I've just ordered 2x 12kg bags of Finest Fish for £66.48 for Molly (she does like it as I had samples sent to me prior to ordering in case she didn't approve) and they will last her around 80 days which is great as that works out under £25 a month to feed her...I also give salmon oil to both of them. Cleo will remain on Wolf Tucker trays and I will replace both of their meals frequently with a big raw meaty bone to clean those gnashers lol  Thankfully I've got them both figured out now, took a while, and I can't thank you enough for all your help...the solution may not be ideal to myself as I would prefer both of them to be on raw not just Cleo but unfortunately it wasn't right for Molly so I have to do what's right for them  Thank you so so much you really are a wonderful person x


----------



## Big bully

Very interesting and helpfull


----------



## sianrees1979

what do you think of simpsons grain free thinking of getting some to try my lot on

chicken & potato
Ingredients:

Dried Chicken*, Deboned Chicken*, Potato, Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat*, Brewers Yeast, Chicken Gravy, Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Linseeds, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin.

Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols.

Analysis

Protein: 25% Oil: 14% Fibre: 3.5% Ash: 8%

salmon & potato
Ingredients:

Deboned Salmon*, Dried Salmon*,Potato, Sunflower Oil, Beet Pulp, Dried Egg, Brewers Yeast, Salmon Stock, Salmon Oil, Linseeds, Minerals, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin.

Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols.

Analysis

Protein: 25% Oil: 14% Fibre: 3% Ash: 8%

lamb & potato
Ingredients:

Dried Lamb*, Deboned Lamb*, Potato, Beet Pulp, Lamb Fat* Brewers Yeast, Lamb Gravy, Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Linseeds, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin.

Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols.

Analysis

Protein: 25% Oil: 14% Fibre: 3.5% Ash: 11%

duck & potato
Ingredients:

Deboned Duck*, Dried Duck*, Potato, Beet Pulp, Duck Fat*, Brewers Yeast, Lamb Gravy, Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Linseeds, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin.

Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols.

Analysis

Protein: 25% Oil: 14% Fibre: 3% Ash: 9.5%

Sensitive - Grain Free


----------



## SixStar

sianrees1979 said:


> what do you think of simpsons grain free thinking of getting some to try my lot on


Simpsons grain free is already listed


----------



## sianrees1979




----------



## Nataliee

What about this one
Products for dogs | Goldeneaglepetfoods.com


----------



## SixStar

Nataliee said:


> What about this one
> Products for dogs | Goldeneaglepetfoods.com


Which one in particular?


----------



## Nataliee

SixStar said:


> Which one in particular?


The chicken formula


----------



## SixStar

Nataliee said:


> The chicken formula


*GOLDEN EAGLE (holistic chicken formula)*

*Price (15kg):* £67.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 160g
*Daily feeding cost:* 72p

*Ingredients:*Chicken meal, wholegrain white rice, wholegrain brown rice, refined chicken fat, oatmeal, potato, pork meal, whole linseed, tomato pomace, beet pulp, egg powder, salmon meal, peas, carrot flake, lucerne salmon oil, chicken liver gravy, mono sodium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, seaweed, yucca, joint care pack, dried apple, cranberry, selenium, beta carotene, l'carnitine, minerals, vitamins 

Not bad, but lots and lots of grain! Expensive for what it is.


----------



## Nataliee

I hadn't noticed how much it was  I don't feed it but know someone who does & she said it was on par with orijen


----------



## Nataliee

There's a new food I've noticed on zooplus called purizen, similar packaging to orijen & grain free but cannot find a list of ingredients


----------



## SixStar

Nataliee said:


> There's a new food I've noticed on zooplus called purizen, similar packaging to orijen & grain free but cannot find a list of ingredients


I'll have a look and see what I can find! 



vrnwravcr said:


> Failed to read the contents of the article may be articles have been deleted out.


Sorry I don't understand what you mean, nothings been deleted as far as I can see


----------



## SixStar

Nataliee said:


> There's a new food I've noticed on zooplus called purizen, similar packaging to orijen & grain free but cannot find a list of ingredients


*PURIZON (chicken & fish)*

*Price (13.5kg):* £52.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 225g
*Daily feeding cost:* 88p

*Ingredients:*Dried deboned chicken (17%), dried poultry meat (17%), sweet potatoes, dried potatoes, powdered egg (7%), deboned salmon (7%), dried herring (5.5%), dried duck (5%), peas, poultry fat (3%), hydrolised chicken (3%), dried salmon (3%), lucerne, fresh deboned duck (2%), pea starch, pea protein, potato protein, minerals, vitamins, salmon oil, psyllium, apples, carrots, spinach, fructo-oligosaccharides, algae, chamomile, peppermint, aniseed, fenugreek, marigold, dried herbs - thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage, cranberries. 

Very good - I like! :thumbup:


----------



## Nataliee

SixStar said:


> *PURIZON (chicken & fish)*
> 
> *Price (13.5kg):* £52.90
> *Suggested daily amount:* 225g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 88p
> 
> *Ingredients:*Dried deboned chicken (17%), dried poultry meat (17%), sweet potatoes, dried potatoes, powdered egg (7%), deboned salmon (7%), dried herring (5.5%), dried duck (5%), peas, poultry fat (3%), hydrolised chicken (3%), dried salmon (3%), lucerne, fresh deboned duck (2%), pea starch, pea protein, potato protein, minerals, vitamins, salmon oil, psyllium, apples, carrots, spinach, fructo-oligosaccharides, algae, chamomile, peppermint, aniseed, fenugreek, marigold, dried herbs - thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage, cranberries.
> 
> Very good - I like! :thumbup:


Thanks for that, think I might order some!


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART

Hi SixStar

have you had chance to look at Millies Wolfheart Adult yet?


----------



## bird

MILLIES WOLFHEART said:


> Hi SixStar
> 
> have you had chance to look at Millies Wolfheart Adult yet?


Would be interested to know what the percentage of the feed is just fats, I have one dog that is very prone to weight gain whist the other will always be athletic.


----------



## SixStar

MILLIES WOLFHEART said:


> Hi SixStar
> 
> have you had chance to look at Millies Wolfheart Adult yet?


Sorry must have missed your post asking about it!

*MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable)*

*Price (15kg):* £49.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 180g
*Daily feeding cost:* 60p

*Ingredients:*Salmon (min 69.68%), sweet potato, potato flake, salmon meal, salmon oil, pea fibre, lucerne, salmon gravy, vitamins, minerals, monosodium phosphate, mixed herbs (thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage), joint pack (clucosamine, MSM, chondroitin sulphate), dried cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek, spinach flakes, carrot flakes, dried apple, lovage powder, seaweed meal, camomile powder, burdock root powder, dandelion herb, peppermint 

Never heard of it before, but I like the look of it! :thumbup: (would have been better with salmon meal first, rather than fresh though )

I presume it's your company? Please could you drop me a line when the chewy fish treats become available on your website, they look good.


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART

The fishy treats will be available over the next couple of weeks, we sent a load out to our (new) panel of dog testers, they all thought they were great:thumbup:


----------



## soulful dog

Nice one SixStar, new thread makes it far easier to compare a much more comprehensive list - excellent stuff. :thumbup: 

Is there a mistake with the pricing of the James Wellbeloved foods though, the more expensive grain free variety has a lower daily feeding cost than the turkey & rice.

Incidentally, went to have a look at that Millies Wolfheart food, but is it just me or is the site down?


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART

soulful dog said:


> Nice one SixStar, new thread makes it far easier to compare a much more comprehensive list - excellent stuff. :thumbup:
> 
> Is there a mistake with the pricing of the James Wellbeloved foods though, the more expensive grain free variety has a lower daily feeding cost than the turkey & rice.
> 
> Incidentally, went to have a look at that Millies Wolfheart food, but is it just me or is the site down?


Hi, the site is fine.
You will find the better quality food, the less you feed, so yes Millies will cost much less each month.


----------



## SixStar

soulful dog said:


> Nice one SixStar, new thread makes it far easier to compare a much more comprehensive list - excellent stuff. :thumbup:
> 
> Is there a mistake with the pricing of the James Wellbeloved foods though, the more expensive grain free variety has a lower daily feeding cost than the turkey & rice.
> 
> Incidentally, went to have a look at that Millies Wolfheart food, but is it just me or is the site down?


Yep, thanks for pointing that out, corrected now


----------



## macster

Hi, have a look at Simpsons Premium, I am having some excellent results ,especially with the sensitive range. Shane


----------



## SixStar

macster said:


> Hi, have a look at Simpsons Premium, I am having some excellent results ,especially with the sensitive range. Shane


It's already listed.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

Applaws chicken & lamb is this a good grain free dry ?


----------



## SixStar

xxxnickixxx said:


> Applaws chicken & lamb is this a good grain free dry ?


It is, yes.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

thats good to hear anyone know cheapest place online for it x


----------



## kidsmum

Hi, I have been feeding my 12 week old cocker spaniel fish 4 puppies, he was weaned onto this so has never had his food changed, however since having him we have had loads of problems with him getting diarrhoea and being sick. At the beginning they thought he may have a blockage but this has pretty much been ruled out now, he has been on antibiotics twice and within a few days of stopping them he starts with diarrhoea again. Having been back to the vets today for yet more antibiotics he is sending a poo sample off to check for anything, he has now mentioned that we might need to change his food as that could be the problem. He has mentioned putting him on iams which doesn't look very good and I am reluctant to move him from a good food to one that doesn't seem to be great, so any advice on whether this sounds like a food problem would be appreciated, also a good food I could try as an alternative if he says I do need to change his food. One more thing I have been told to put him on chicken with either rice, potato or pasta whilst he has this latest lot of antibiotics, I have been giving him chicken and rice but he seems hyper on this, is this likely to be the rice making him like that? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SixStar

kidsmum said:


> Hi, I have been feeding my 12 week old cocker spaniel fish 4 puppies, he was weaned onto this so has never had his food changed, however since having him we have had loads of problems with him getting diarrhoea and being sick. At the beginning they thought he may have a blockage but this has pretty much been ruled out now, he has been on antibiotics twice and within a few days of stopping them he starts with diarrhoea again. Having been back to the vets today for yet more antibiotics he is sending a poo sample off to check for anything, he has now mentioned that we might need to change his food as that could be the problem. He has mentioned putting him on iams which doesn't look very good and I am reluctant to move him from a good food to one that doesn't seem to be great, so any advice on whether this sounds like a food problem would be appreciated, also a good food I could try as an alternative if he says I do need to change his food. One more thing I have been told to put him on chicken with either rice, potato or pasta whilst he has this latest lot of antibiotics, I have been giving him chicken and rice but he seems hyper on this, is this likely to be the rice making him like that? Thanks for any advice.


Sorry to hear you are having trouble with your little one not being well - poor mite!

Fish4Dogs/Puppies is a very good quality food, and a fish and potato combo is normally very delicate on the stomach, so I'm very suprised that he is suffering tummy upsets with this. But that said, not all foods suit all dogs.

Iams is a terrible quality food, and they test on animals, so please stay away from that at all costs. I wouldn't expect chicken and rice to make a dog hyper (that's probably just his breed, and the fact he is a puppy!) but it's not a complete diet for a dog long term, and rice (and all other grains) are nigh on useless to a dog anyway, so he won't be getting many nutrients from it.

Since he's on a fish based food at the moment, I'd try a change to a different protein source, whilst sticking with a grain free diet. So maybe Bob & Lush, which is duck and potato, James Wellbeloved lamb/turkey and vegetable, or Vitalin Maintenance which is chicken and potato, or one from the Simpsons Premium range - they do several grain free varieties with potato.

However, until the results are back from the vets, and you know if there are any problems, it's very hard to know what to do for the best. So until you know what you are dealing with, I'd feed him a very light bland diet - scrambled eggs (no milk), plain chicken and plain white fish - no rice or pasta, but a little boiled potato if you wish, and insure he drinks plenty. Then when the vets results are back, you can proceed according to what they find.

I presume he is fully wormed with a good quality broad spectrum wormer?


----------



## kidsmum

Thanks for that, he has been wormed yes and to be honest I'm hoping it's not his food as I am really happy with fish4puppies and he loves it. I would have thought if it was his food his diarrhoea would be more constant rather than being quite intermittent but I don't know. Having done lots of research on food before I even bought him as soon as the vet suggested iams as being a good food for him to be on my heart sank! I will wait and see what comes back from the vets and see where we go from there, he isn't ill this time which before he has been very lethargic with it. He does have hyper moments but nothing like he has had the last two days but perhaps it is just coincidence!


----------



## SonnysKeeper

Hi, is there a similar list for Senior dried foods?, im looking for 1 that has a high fishor fish oil content(for my 14 year old male dog showing early signs of going a little senile).

Im new to the forum and having just had a browse throught the list i was suprised with some of the foods that have been branded in the red, i have been mainly givivng him iams senior for the last few years thinking it was a reasonable mid-level dried food i also give him James wellbeloved senior somtimes also(which i thought would be slightly poorer than iams but seems not so).

thanks


----------



## SixStar

SonnysKeeper said:


> Hi, is there a similar list for Senior dried foods?, im looking for 1 that has a hig fish content(for my 14 year old male dog showing early signs of going a bit senile). Im new to the forum and having just had a browse throught the list i was suprised with some of the foods that have been branded in the red, i have been mainly givivng him iams senior for the last few years thinking it was a reasonable mid-level dried food i also give him James well being senior somtimes also(which i thought would be slightly poorer than iams but seems not so).
> 
> thanks


No, there is just this list here, but all the foods listed are suitable for seniors.

Only difference between senior and adult foods is that senior diets generally have joint supplements added, and are lower in fat. So you can just feed less of an adult food, and provide your own joint care supplements if required 

Fish4Dogs would be a good one to look at.


----------



## SonnysKeeper

Wow, quick responce cheers.

ive never noticed the fish4dogs brand in the shops(petsathome, supermarkets and local pet stores in blackburn,lancs), is it normally readily available or bought online?

david


----------



## SixStar

SonnysKeeper said:


> Wow, quick responce cheers.
> 
> ive never noticed the fish4dogs brand in the shops(petsathome, supermarkets and local pet stores in blackburn,lancs), is it normally readily available or bought online?
> 
> david


It's not available in Pets At Home or supermarkets, but some small pet shops do sell it.

It's readily available online;

Fish 4 Dogs | Fish4Dogs | Fish for Dogs | Fish for Cats
Fish4Dogs Online Shop - Healthy Premium Complete Food & Treats for Dogs. Prices Include Delivery
Fish4Dogs Adult Dog Food Finest Complete - Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store
Fish4Dogs - Berriewood Pet Supplies


----------



## ian1969uk

Hi, would you class Fishmongers dry food from Pets at Home as a green food?

Ingredients in the salmon and potato:

Salmon Meal (min 27%), Potato (min 27%), Salmon (min 24%), Salmon Oil (min 9%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Salmon Digest (min 2%), Minerals, Brewers Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Mannan-Oligosaccharides, Fructo-Oligosaccharides, Yucca Extract, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene.


----------



## SixStar

ian1969uk said:


> Hi, would you class Fishmongers dry food from Pets at Home as a green food?.


*FISHMONGERS (salmon & potato)*

*Price (10kg):* £29.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 74p

*Ingredients:* Salmon meal (min 27%), potato (min 27%), salmon (min 24%), salmon Oil (min 9%), sugar beet pulp, salmon digest (min 2%), minerals, brewers yeast, potassium chloride, methionine, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, yucca extract, l-carnitine, beta carotene.


----------



## ian1969uk

How about Skinners Field and Trial Turkey and Rice (don't know how new this is but I've not noticed it before):

Whole rice (40%), turkey meat meal (21%), naked oats, peas, linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp, vitamins, minerals and trace elements. Joint Aid supplement (2% comprising of glucosamine, chondroitin, collagen, MSM, glutamine, curcumin, oils & fats, beta glucans, oligosaccharides).


----------



## SixStar

ian1969uk said:


> How about Skinners Field and Trial Turkey and Rice (don't know how new this is but I've not noticed it before):
> 
> Whole rice (40%), turkey meat meal (21%), naked oats, peas, linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp, vitamins, minerals and trace elements. Joint Aid supplement (2% comprising of glucosamine, chondroitin, collagen, MSM, glutamine, curcumin, oils & fats, beta glucans, oligosaccharides).


Would rate it the same as the field & trial duck one that is already listed


----------



## ian1969uk

Thought so, maybe better for larger dogs though due to the addition of joint aid.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Just a question, I know its your opinion, What seperate the Fishmongers from PAH and the Jon Angell Petco to make one green and the other orange?


----------



## SixStar

Amy-manycats said:


> Just a question, I know its your opinion, What seperate the Fishmongers from PAH and the Jon Angell Petco to make one green and the other orange?


Fishmongers total fish content is 51%, Jon Angell Petco is 37%.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Thanks.

:blush:


----------



## Labaker05

Hi there. My 11 week old lab puppy was weened on to James Wellbeloved turkey by his breader. Long story short by our own fault when we brought him home he was on the lamb version. He started to get runny poo so we tried him on turkey as his is what he was originally on however he still had diarrhoea. We took him to the vets as he was due his jabs at this point and the vet put him on hill I/d, as well as giving him a specific wormer after a couple days he seemed to have normal poo and was only going twice a day. We have weened him slowly back onto James Wellbeloved lamb he seems to be ok with it however he goes 3 or 4 maybe more times a day and has started to go indoors which he would never do before. He also is very gassy and smelly!! Is this because of the food? Do you recommend keeping him on this? Or changing him to something else? The vet recommended Barking heads 'little big foot' however I worry that this is just because he has it in the vets now. Or do you think a different food (fish4dogs) or the fish of James beloved or barking heads would be better all round for him. I hope you can help as you can see from the time stamp I can't sleep at night as I worry about him! 

Thanks in advance. Your info was great but I am just one confused puppy owner!!


----------



## SixStar

Labaker05 said:


> Hi there. My 11 week old lab puppy was weened on to James Wellbeloved turkey by his breader. Long story short by our own fault when we brought him home he was on the lamb version. He started to get runny poo so we tried him on turkey as his is what he was originally on however he still had diarrhoea. We took him to the vets as he was due his jabs at this point and the vet put him on hill I/d, as well as giving him a specific wormer after a couple days he seemed to have normal poo and was only going twice a day. We have weened him slowly back onto James Wellbeloved lamb he seems to be ok with it however he goes 3 or 4 maybe more times a day and has started to go indoors which he would never do before. He also is very gassy and smelly!! Is this because of the food? Do you recommend keeping him on this? Or changing him to something else? The vet recommended Barking heads 'little big foot' however I worry that this is just because he has it in the vets now. Or do you think a different food (fish4dogs) or the fish of James beloved or barking heads would be better all round for him. I hope you can help as you can see from the time stamp I can't sleep at night as I worry about him!
> 
> Thanks in advance. Your info was great but I am just one confused puppy owner!!


Sorry to hear your little one has been poorly!

Whilst James Wellbeloved and Barking Heads aren't bad foods, they do contain a lot of grain which I personally like to avoid, and I think this is extra important for dogs with sensitivities, such as delicate stomachs like your little lad seems to have.

I would personally try him on a grain free fish based diet - fish and potato foods are generally very soothing on a sensitive stomach, easily digestible, and very palatable too. Orijen six fish would be my first recommendation - however it is pricey. It that isn't feasible then Fish4Dogs, Arden Grange Sensitive and James Wellbeloved fish & vegetable are all good options too.

I would slowly wean him onto one of those and see how he goes. Keep all treats to the bare minimum (or none at all if possible) to give his stomach a chance to settle completely on the new food, and ensure you are not over feeding him, as this itself can cause loose stools.

Some say soaking the kibble in warm water until completely soft prior to feeding makes it easier to digest, so you might like to try that too.

Good luck in finding something that suits


----------



## SonnysKeeper

my dog wont eat the James Wellbeloved white fish flavour and when he does it gives him the runs, but he likes the Turkey and rice and has no problems with it, Jamaes Wellbeloved also do a cereal free dried food(a little pricier though).


p.s. i find the constant recommendations of fish4dogs on this site a little suspicious(but im sure thats just my cynical mind:devil


----------



## SixStar

SonnysKeeper said:


> p.s. i find the constant recommendations of fish4dogs on this site a little suspicious(but im sure thats just my cynical mind:devil




It's probably the best British made kibble - high in fish and no grains and nasties - it's bound to come highly recommended.


----------



## Born2BWild

I have sent you a PM x


----------



## babytarragon

Absolutely fantastic resource, thanks so much for taking the time to do this, I will definitely bee sharing with other dog owners!

I never knew quite how different foods could be. The meat content and additives in some of these is appalling. And knowing canned foods are even worse 

My puppy is currently on Barking Heads puppy, after she couldn't quite handle the concept of chewing the dense Applaws kibble. I how to change her back onto it when she's older, although Barking Heads is quite good, Applaws is obviously better. Even her poop smells better on it, haha.


----------



## macster

HI Labaker05. Have just read your post. Its not uncommon for your puppy to have those problems with food, quite often they pick up a mini virus and that alone can cause upset tummies. I have seen some of the suggested ideas, I don't use Barking Heads myself but I think you have been given some incorrect information, a reply suggests it has lots of cereal , that is certainly not the case. I have been very successful with Simpsons Premium Sensitive range, Salmon & Potato or Lamb & Potato, 45% meat and NO cereal or wheat. JWB is generally a good product however there are better products on the market for less money . HOpe that helps. Shane (k9mealsonwheels)


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Maybe you could include in your index weather or not the food contains artifical preservatives (in the raw ingredients) and weather or not it contains Vitamin K3 Medadione? I think a food should be marked down if it includes either of these.


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Maybe you could include in your index weather or not the food contains artifical preservatives (in the raw ingredients) and weather or not it contains Vitamin K3 Medadione? I think a food should be marked down if it includes either of these.


The Index is just a rough starting point, if people wish to know things like that then it's research they need to do for themselves


----------



## hazeyg

Hi,

I just wondered. There is quite a few green choices and Im having difficulty choosing which one to buy. I have narrowed it down to those I have heard of most and how easy it is to buy.
Ive narrowed it down to:

Applaws small/ medium chicken 59p/day

Fish for dogs 83p/day

Orijen six fish 84p/day

Could you outline which would be your choice and why?

I like fish for dogs but its missing all the fancy extracts that the others have so I was unsure which of tese three is the best choice. I currently mix in spencers deli applaws to her rubbish kibble the vet sells and she LOVES it. 

Thank you in advance. This is such a wonderfulo wonderful resource


----------



## SixStar

hazeyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wondered. There is quite a few green choices and Im having difficulty choosing which one to buy. I have narrowed it down to those I have heard of most and how easy it is to buy.
> Ive narrowed it down to:
> 
> Applaws small/ medium chicken 59p/day
> 
> Fish for dogs 83p/day
> 
> Orijen six fish 84p/day
> 
> Could you outline which would be your choice and why?
> 
> I like fish for dogs but its missing all the fancy extracts that the others have so I was unsure which of tese three is the best choice. I currently mix in spencers deli applaws to her rubbish kibble the vet sells and she LOVES it.
> 
> Thank you in advance. This is such a wonderfulo wonderful resource


I would choose Orijen six fish. I think Orijen is the best kibble on the market, and it has the highest meat (well, fish) content


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

two that are free of Vitamin K3 Medadione and artificial preservatives in the raw ingredients are Arden Grange and Fish4dogs. I think Orijen is too though I havn't asked them directly.


----------



## hazeyg

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> two that are free of Vitamin K3 Medadione and artificial preservatives in the raw ingredients are Arden Grange and Fish4dogs. I think Orijen is too though I havn't asked them directly.





SixStar said:


> I would choose Orijen six fish. I think Orijen is the best kibble on the market, and it has the highest meat (well, fish) content


Thank you so much. I think I will go for this one then .....I hope she likes it


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

I hope you have deep pockets lol. Orijen is very expensive. Fish4dogs is a great food and cheaper.


----------



## hazeyg

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I hope you have deep pockets lol. Orijen is very expensive. Fish4dogs is a great food and cheaper.


Ive actually just read that orijen is a little rich for some dogs. So humming and hawing again!!!


----------



## Goblin

Don't be afraid to contact suppliers and ask for samples and change food over slowly. Every dog is different in terms of what they do well on but choosing based on ingredients, both looking for what is good and things to avoid is the right thing to do.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

hazeyg said:


> Ive actually just read that orijen is a little rich for some dogs. So humming and hawing again!!!


Give Fish4dogs a try. At the moment £34.19 for 12 kg if you do repeat order on amazon.

www.amazon.co.uk/Fish4Dogs-Finest-C...r_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1348504733&sr=1-2


----------



## Mum2Heidi

hazeyg said:


> Ive actually just read that orijen is a little rich for some dogs. So humming and hawing again!!!


This used to come up a fair bit a while ago and is easily remedied by reducing the RDA slightly


----------



## hazeyg

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Give Fish4dogs a try. At the moment £34.19 for 12 kg if you do repeat order on amazon.
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk/Fish4Dogs-Finest-C...r_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1348504733&sr=1-2


Thanks for the tip . I've just ordered a wee sample. If she likes it Im gonna buy it off Amazon. Thats a brilliant price, thanking you


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

hazeyg said:


> Thanks for the tip . I've just ordered a wee sample. If she likes it Im gonna buy it off Amazon. Thats a brilliant price, thanking you


I asked them for a sample and they sent me 4x white fish, 4 x salmon and 4x sea jerky tiddlers sample packs for free. Their customer service is the best I have come across. :thumbup:


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART

Millies Wolfheart has free samples to give away go to the contact us page send your name and address and then have a test of our food.


----------



## MiniSchnauzers

I am just about to switch our 2 Mini Schnauzer pups (12 wks) over to Fish4puppies from the low grad dried food mixed with chappie that they were on from the breeder. 

Is dried food alone sufficient and healthy or should we mix it with a canned food ?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

MiniSchnauzers said:


> I am just about to switch our 2 Mini Schnauzer pups (12 wks) over to Fish4puppies from the low grad dried food mixed with chappie that they were on from the breeder.
> 
> Is dried food alone sufficient and healthy or should we mix it with a canned food ?


Dried food contains everything a dogs needs to be healthy. Especially a high end food like Fish4puppies. I don't think there is any benefit too adding canned food other than maybe your dogs may like it more. I add a little fresh turkey to my dogs dry food.


----------



## Dave Hume

Have to say I agree with most of these placements. Have you ever heard of or tried the Trophy food range. Obviously I'm biased as I now run a franchise selling this after finding it by chance for my dogs and quite frankly I don't think there's much better out there and believe me, I approached it as a uninformed pet food cynic in the first instance. No magic to it, just good ingredients and good value.


----------



## Dave Hume

MiniSchnauzers said:


> I am just about to switch our 2 Mini Schnauzer pups (12 wks) over to Fish4puppies from the low grad dried food mixed with chappie that they were on from the breeder.
> 
> Is dried food alone sufficient and healthy or should we mix it with a canned food ?


I wouldn't complicate matters by adding something like Chappie, there's no need a complete food should have everything they need in there. If you want to liven it up a bit, add a little natural live lite bio yoghurt, helps seal them up as well if the get the runs. Or, some like honey or even marmite. All natural and won't complicate the diet.


----------



## Goblin

What actually happens is that pet food manufacturers have produced a "food nutrient profile" which pet food MUST follow if it is to be labelled as a "complete" food. http://www.fediaf.org/fileadmin/use...tical_Science/Nutritional_guidelines_2012.pdf is the latest. The idea is that following these requirements means the dog is getting everything nutritionally required throughout it's life.


----------



## macster

HI, like other comments I quite agree that adding tin meat does nothing more than add to the taste of the dry food, do remember that most tin foods contain 80% moisture and are full of meat derivative and nasty chemicals to preserve it, although your dogs will enjoy it who knows what it does internally! I note the mention of Trophy food, the top end of their range is good but be ware of the cereal content, remember, the first ingredient you see on the list will be the major ingredient in the food so always make sure its meats first. Fish4puppies is a very good product, have a look at Simpsons Premium 45% Puppy Salmon & Potato, equally as good but better on price.


----------



## SixStar

Dave Hume said:


> Have to say I agree with most of these placements. Have you ever heard of or tried the Trophy food range. Obviously I'm biased as I now run a franchise selling this after finding it by chance for my dogs and quite frankly I don't think there's much better out there and believe me, I approached it as a uninformed pet food cynic in the first instance. No magic to it, just good ingredients and good value.


Having looked at the Trophy range, there is only one that I would consider as anywhere near half decent, and that is the Duck & Vegetable one - all the rest are jam packed with cereals, with wheat and/or maize being the first ingredients in a lot of them - dire!

I remember having a sample from them once though, as I use kibble samples as treats, and they hand delivered it themselves - a nice touch, but I couldn't flippin' get rid of them - they returned every week to see if the dogs liked it :crazy:

Honestly - there is MUCH better out there, and LOTS of it - like you say, I think you're biased 



macster said:


> HI, like other comments I quite agree that adding tin meat does nothing more than add to the taste of the dry food, do remember that most tin foods contain 80% moisture and are full of meat derivative and nasty chemicals to preserve it, although your dogs will enjoy it who knows what it does internally! I note the mention of Trophy food, the top end of their range is good but be ware of the cereal content, remember, the first ingredient you see on the list will be the major ingredient in the food so always make sure its meats first. Fish4puppies is a very good product, have a look at Simpsons Premium 45% Puppy Salmon & Potato, equally as good but better on price.


Not all wet foods are like that these days, have a look here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------



## Rah

George is currently on Taste of the Wild - He does love it!

I was considering maybe trying the BETA range(There's a Greyhound version I've seen) but can't see it.

Any ideas?


----------



## SixStar

Rah said:


> George is currently on Taste of the Wild - He does love it!
> 
> I was considering maybe trying the BETA range(There's a Greyhound version I've seen) but can't see it.
> 
> Any ideas?


Purina Beta is listed here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062230215-post13.html The greyhound food would rate the same as the regular adult food.

Taste of the Wild is a fantastic food - a million times better than Beta - please keep him on that!


----------



## Rah

SixStar said:


> Purina Beta is listed here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062230215-post13.html The greyhound food would rate the same as the regular adult food.
> 
> Taste of the Wild is a fantastic food - a million times better than Beta - please keep him on that!


Thank you very much. I will, He loves it too 

SJ


----------



## doublemocha

Hi, thank you for an informative and useful thread, I am finding food to be an extremely confusing issue!

We are due to pick up our Vizsla puppy in 4 weeks. I have read a lot in the past few weeks about diet and was hoping to introduce him to Taste of the Wild kibble. This seems to be a high quality and grain free brand.

I notice however that this brand doesn't (as far as I am aware) produce a specific puppy formula food. Their food is 'for all life stages' Having read a lot on Vizsla specific forums, I know that using a puppy specific brand isn't totally necessary, rather a marketing tool from the manufacturers. Although, opinion doesn't seem to be black and white on this subject.

So, I wondered whether it was ok to use this brand right from the start?

Also, I wondered whether I can use different flavours of the same brand? The Pacific Stream flavour would seem to provide the optimal protiein and fat requirements for a Vizsla puppy and this is the flavour I have intially purchased but I wondered if I could vary this at all?

My brother, who has a 5 year cross breed and a 10 week old puppy feeds theirs on Bakers (I think) and just laughed at all my research! Am I thinking too deeply about it all?

Thanks.

Many thanks.


----------



## SixStar

doublemocha said:


> Hi, thank you for an informative and useful thread, I am finding food to be an extremely confusing issue!
> 
> We are due to pick up our Vizsla puppy in 4 weeks. I have read a lot in the past few weeks about diet and was hoping to introduce him to Taste of the Wild kibble. This seems to be a high quality and grain free brand.
> 
> I notice however that this brand doesn't (as far as I am aware) produce a specific puppy formula food. Their food is 'for all life stages' Having read a lot on Vizsla specific forums, I know that using a puppy specific brand isn't totally necessary, rather a marketing tool from the manufacturers. Although, opinion doesn't seem to be black and white on this subject.
> 
> So, I wondered whether it was ok to use this brand right from the start?
> 
> Also, I wondered whether I can use different flavours of the same brand? The Pacific Stream flavour would seem to provide the optimal protiein and fat requirements for a Vizsla puppy and this is the flavour I have intially purchased but I wondered if I could vary this at all?
> 
> My brother, who has a 5 year cross breed and a 10 week old puppy feeds theirs on Bakers (I think) and just laughed at all my research! Am I thinking too deeply about it all?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi doublemocha, welcome to the forum - congrats on your new pup, and I'm glad you've found the Index useful 

I do not believe in puppy food at all - I personally think adult food is just fine for all lifestages. My dogs are raw fed, and as puppies, they eat no differently to the adult dogs!

Taste of the Wild is an excellent choice - I'm sure your puppy will do very well on it, and it should be fine to switch between flavours, just mix the end of the bag of the old flavour, with the new one, to slowly switch him over.

However, please do remember that initially, for the first couple of weeks at least, that you must feed what the breeder is currently feeding the puppies on - so ask, and get some of that in stock too to use initally, before weaning over to the Taste of the Wild.

Oh and give your brother a good nagging - Bakers is the worst dog available, full of junk, chemicals, and additives!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

doublemocha said:


> Hi, thank you for an informative and useful thread, I am finding food to be an extremely confusing issue!
> 
> We are due to pick up our Vizsla puppy in 4 weeks. I have read a lot in the past few weeks about diet and was hoping to introduce him to Taste of the Wild kibble. This seems to be a high quality and grain free brand.
> 
> I notice however that this brand doesn't (as far as I am aware) produce a specific puppy formula food. Their food is 'for all life stages' Having read a lot on Vizsla specific forums, I know that using a puppy specific brand isn't totally necessary, rather a marketing tool from the manufacturers. Although, opinion doesn't seem to be black and white on this subject.
> 
> So, I wondered whether it was ok to use this brand right from the start?
> 
> Also, I wondered whether I can use different flavours of the same brand? The Pacific Stream flavour would seem to provide the optimal protiein and fat requirements for a Vizsla puppy and this is the flavour I have intially purchased but I wondered if I could vary this at all?
> 
> My brother, who has a 5 year cross breed and a 10 week old puppy feeds theirs on Bakers (I think) and just laughed at all my research! Am I thinking too deeply about it all?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Many thanks.


No your not thinking too deeply about your dogs food. You should laugh at your brother for feeding his dogs bakers! It is the worst food on the market. It is also VERY expensive for what is. Your brother could save money, give his dog a better diet and save money on vet bills if he could be bothered to listen.

*Bakers Adult Complete: RRP: £28.59*

Cereals (35%), Meat and Animal Derivatives (26% Meat in the Chunk, 4% Beef in the Brown & Natural Kernels), Vegetable Protein Extracts, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Oils and Fats, Various Sugars, Minerals, Vegetables (4% Vegetables in the Green & Yellow Kernels). with Colourants, Antioxidants and Preservatives.

Compare this with cheaper foods, free of all the rubbish of bakers.

*Skinners Duck and Rice: RRP £22.99*

Whole Rice (40%), Duck Meat Meal (20%), Naked Oats, Peas, Whole Linseed, Sunflower Oil, Beet Pulp, Vitamins and Minerals.

*Autarky Salmon: RRP £25.50*

Salmon (min 35%), Rice (min 33%), Oats, Chicken Fat, Yeast, Full Fat Linseed, Alfalfa, Prairie Meal, Peas, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Dicalcium Phosphate, Mannan-Oligosaccharides, Milk Thistle, Marigold, Nettle, Seaweed, Blackcurrant Extract, Carrot, Yucca Extract, Thyme, Beetroot, Tomato, Peppermint, Fennel, Paprika, Turmeric, Dandelion, Ginger, Fenugreek, Oregano & Aloe Vera (min 0.4% Herbs, min 4% Vegetables).

*CSJ Champ Adult: RRP £10.75*

Beef and Lamb Meal, Wheat, Chicken Fat, Maize, Chicken Liver, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Green Leaf Vegetables, Full Fat Linseed, EC Permitted Natural Anti-Oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.

These are just a few examples of foods that are cheaper than supermarket dog foods and are much better quality.

CSJ one is less than half the price than bakers and is better by far, You will probably need to feed them less of all of these foods too. That bakers stuff with rot his dogs teeth also as it is full of sugar. So the joke is on your brother


----------



## doublemocha

Thank you both SixStar and GoldenRetrieverman for your prompt replies. I am glad for the information. I will stick to my plan then! I might just mention that the daily food cost, although obviously approximate, was very useful at the start of this thread. I had wondered just how expensive TOTW was compared with other brands and whether the cost was prohibitive, it's good to see a daily cost.

I didn't make my first post clear that I was aware that I need to slowly switch our puppy over from the breeders brand. They have told me what this is but I need to check again. Thanks though for checking.

I suspect my brother wouldn't listen but i can at least do what I think is right for our own dog!

We are excited and slightly nervous about a new puppy, I am sure this site will prove useful


----------



## macster

HI, I note your comments about the foods in your recent post, I am surprised you mention CSJ Chump, the major ingredient is WHEAT so no wonder its £10 plus a bag and not great for good digestion,and a lot of waste as the wheat is not easily digested by the body hence there is only one place to go !! if it were to have a decent amount of meat, say 27% plus it would be much more, not what I would want to give a puppy. Puppy food does have higher calcium levels which as you should know aids bone growth. There is absolutely nothing wrong feeding a raw diet providing the puppy gets the calcium the body needs. I certainly do agree with your comments on BAKERS , for the money there are many higher quality foods around.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

macster said:


> HI, I note your comments about the foods in your recent post, I am surprised you mention CSJ Chump, the major ingredient is WHEAT so no wonder its £10 plus a bag and not great for good digestion,and a lot of waste as the wheat is not easily digested by the body hence there is only one place to go !! if it were to have a decent amount of meat, say 27% plus it would be much more, not what I would want to give a puppy. Puppy food does have higher calcium levels which as you should know aids bone growth. There is absolutely nothing wrong feeding a raw diet providing the puppy gets the calcium the body needs. I certainly do agree with your comments on BAKERS , for the money there are many higher quality foods around.


My point was, he feeds his dogs on Bakers. CSJ champ is far better and far cheaper. I know which one I would prefer my dog eating. I wasn't recommending it for doublemocha's puppy.


----------



## salukibel

Thank you for taking the time to put together this informative list, I'm going through a stage of trying out different foods to work out what my girl does best on, I'm finding this thread very helpful.

Recently I've been feeding Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural, I don't believe it's on this list yet and I'd love to see your rating for it.

This is the ingredients list:
Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Egg, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics.


----------



## SixStar

salukibel said:


> Thank you for taking the time to put together this informative list, I'm going through a stage of trying out different foods to work out what my girl does best on, I'm finding this thread very helpful.
> 
> Recently I've been feeding Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural, I don't believe it's on this list yet and I'd love to see your rating for it.
> 
> This is the ingredients list:
> Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Egg, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics.


Our ingredients lists seem to differ? I've taken the below from the Earthborn Holistic website, but will change it if it's wrong.

*EARTHBORN HOLISTIC (primitive natural)*

*Price (15kg):* ?
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Turkey meal, chicken meal, whitefish meal, potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried egg product, tomato pomace, peas, blueberry fibre, cranberry fibre, apples, blueberries, carrots, spinach, cranberries, potassium chloride, choline chloride, DL-cethionine, L-lysine, taurine, beta-carotene, L-carnitine, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, folic ccid, biotin, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, salt, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, vitamin B12 supplement, yucca schidgera extract, rosemary extract, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product. 

Seems a very good food, however doesn't appear to be available in the UK - I can't find any UK stockists that sell it, so haven't completed the price and feeding cost


----------



## hazeyg

Having looked into various foods i now feed fish for dogs as appose to other high quality green labelled foods. Thought maybe my reasoning would help others. TOTW food seems excellent but a lot of it has been recalled and its made by a mass production company that do many other not so good dog foods.
Orijen and ancana were also on my top five but as they contain a product containing "facium" i opted out as this essentially means poop apparently. And my last runner up with applaws dried food. Appart from cellulose it seemed excellent and i have seent he quality in their wet food. However i was off put by cellulose being a contraversial ingrediant and there are rumours of their cat food causing serious illness.
Therefore i went for a good food with great reviews with a tiny ingrediant list.
The above is just info i often from research and was how i made my decision and nor do I have any references its just info i found online.


----------



## soulful dog

hazeyg said:


> Orijen and ancana were also on my top five but as they contain a product containing "facium" i opted out as this essentially means poop apparently.


Wiki - Enterococcus faecium
It's not poop, it's bacteria. A good/friendly bacteria used as a probiotic for pets, a bit like you drinking a bottle of Yakult. The very fact that it's only in a few 'high-end' foods should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Goblin

The Benefits of Probiotics for Your Dog - Whole Dog Journal Article may be an interesting link regarding Enterococcus faecium.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

What brand is the best amber rated food on this list?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> What brand is the best amber rated food on this list?


Very much personal opinion - they're all much of a likeness.

Personally, James Wellbeloved is an old trusty favourite of mine, and the Vitalin and Arden Grange cereal free varieties are very good.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

SixStar said:


> Very much personal opinion - they're all much of a likeness.
> 
> Personally, James Wellbeloved is an old trusty favourite of mine, and the Vitalin and Arden Grange cereal free varieties are very good.


I like a food to be free of artificial preservatives in the raw ingredients, am i right in thinking only Arden Grange qualifies. Fish4dogs can be had for similar money and its a better food


----------



## Yomper

Could canagan by symply be put into this list. It has no grains or any artifiial colourings flavourings or preservatives and no GM food. The country game has 65% Of various meats fat and fish etc


----------



## Goblin

Just looked at chicken range of canagan.

Freshly Prepared Deboned Chicken (26%), Dried Chicken (25%), Sweet Potato, Peas, Potato, Pea Protein, Alfalfa, Chicken Fat (3/1%), Dried Egg (3.1%), Chicken Gravy (1.6%), Salmon Oil (1.2%), Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine (1000 mg/kg), MSM (1000 mg/kg), Apple, Carrot, Spinach, Psyllium, Fructooligosaccharides, Chondroitin (700 mg/kg), Camomile, Peppermint, Marigold, Cranberry, Aniseed & Fenugreek. 

Isn't that really about 3% Deboned chicken after processing and the water is taken out along with 25% dried chicken? If not it's certainly a lot less meat than what it initially looks like.


----------



## Yomper

so do most of the other top brands such as acana and orijen chicken flavours have fresh Chicken in the ingredients in fact acana has 22% wet and 22% Dehydrated where canagan has 25% fresh and 25% Dry. The chicken variety of canagan has 60% of animal content where orijen has 80% acana only has 55%. The country game in canagan has 65% total animal content. Canagan is also made in britain so no importing food


----------



## SixStar

Yomper said:


> Could canagan by symply be put into this list. It has no grains or any artifiial colourings flavourings or preservatives and no GM food. The country game has 65% Of various meats fat and fish etc


*CANAGAN (chicken) *

*Price (12kg): * £52.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 88p

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared deboned chicken (26%), dried chicken (25%), sweet potato, peas, potato, pea protein, alfalfa, chicken fat (3.1%), dried egg (3.1%), chicken gravy (1.6%), salmon oil (1.2%), minerals, vitamins, glucosamine, MSM, apple, carrot, spinach, psyllium, seaweed, fructooligosaccharides, chondroitin, camomile, peppermint, marigold, cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek.


----------



## Labaker05

What do you think of these foods? This is what I think i will continue bailey onto when he's older.

JWB lamb and rice large breed.

Composition: rice, lamb meal, ground whole barley, pea protein, lamb fat, whole linseed, lamb gravy, sugar beet pulp, alfalfa meal, natural seaweed, sodium chloride, omega oil supplement, chicory extract, potassium chloride, parsley, nettle, calcium carbonate, glucosamine, chondroitin, yucca extract 
Minimum levels: lamb (26%), rice (26%), barley (14%), linseed (3%), lamb gravy (2%), alfalfa (1%), seaweed (0.5%), yucca extract (0.02%), chicory extract (0.2%), glucosamine (0.02%), chondroitin (0.02%), parsley (0.1%), nettle (0.1%) 

JWB Fish and rice large breed.


Composition: rice, ocean white fish meal, ground whole barley, olive oil, whole linseed, fish stock, fish oil, peas, alfalfa meal, tomato pomace, dry vegetarian extract, natural seaweed, carrot, chicory pulp, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, chicory extract, calcium carbonate, green tea extract, cranberry extract, yucca extract 
Minimum levels: fish (26%), rice (26%), barley (14%), linseed (3%), fish stock (3%), alfalfa (1%), seaweed (0.5%), yucca extract (200mg/kg), chicory extract (0.1%), cranberry extract (0.05%), green tea extract (0.05%)


----------



## SixStar

Labaker05 said:


> What do you think of these foods? This is what I think i will continue bailey onto when he's older.)


James Wellbeloved is already listed  The large breed kibble would be rated the same as the regular one.


----------



## Labaker05

thanks.


----------



## terrierist

having been educated by PF, today I went to purchase some better quality dog food. Pennies still aren't very stretchy, but I figiured I could dobetter than Bakers!!!
I tootled to the feed merchants, withSkinners duck and rice in mind, but they didn't have it  So I looked on the ingredient list of the others and I came away with Skinners salmon and rice, 15kg for £28.

Can you cast your eye over this for me and let me know if I have made a wiser choice or just paid a fortune for floor sweepings!!!!

Thank you muchly,

http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/products/field---trial-products/salmon---rice/


----------



## Amy-manycats

Tis not floor sweepings and a million time better than Bakers!

Similar to the Duck and Rice just with Salmon instead...


----------



## terrierist

brilliant news!!! 

I shall be on poo watch now to see if it has agreed!!!


----------



## Mo1959

terrierist said:


> having been educated by PF, today I went to purchase some better quality dog food. Pennies still aren't very stretchy, but I figiured I could dobetter than Bakers!!!
> I tootled to the feed merchants, withSkinners duck and rice in mind, but they didn't have it  So I looked on the ingredient list of the others and I came away with Skinners salmon and rice, 15kg for £28.
> 
> Can you cast your eye over this for me and let me know if I have made a wiser choice or just paid a fortune for floor sweepings!!!!
> 
> Thank you muchly,
> 
> Skinners Dog Food | Salmon & Rice


£22.99 from Amazon if your dog likes it. Plus another 10% off if you do a regular order such as one bag per month.


----------



## SixStar

Yep, Skinners salmon & rice is the same as the duck & rice, just with salmon instead  Infact, I do prefer the salmon & rice one - full of fish oil which has so many uses.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Skinners field and trial is the best food you can get for the price. good choice terrierist


----------



## Lab-lover

I'm thinking of changing the food that I wean my puppies on. 

In the past I've weaned them on Burns Mini Bites, but Burns now has a bad reputation for dogs not putting on enough weight and poo eating.

I'd like to wean them on a top quality food, but also one that is easy to buy in pet shops or online, and not too expensive for an average dog owner's budget.

I'm tempted to try Fish4Dogs but I'm worried about the fishy smell when you mix it with warm water to mush it up for the pups? Another one is Simpsons as it seems reasonably priced with good quality ingredients, but I'm worried that this is difficult to get hold of? I like the idea of a grain free diet, but is this just a trend at the moment that will change again in a few years (as people used to feed their dogs wet food with mixer years ago, but now that is frowned on).


----------



## Born2BWild

Lab-lover said:


> I'm thinking of changing the food that I wean my puppies on.
> 
> In the past I've weaned them on Burns Mini Bites, but Burns now has a bad reputation for dogs not putting on enough weight and poo eating.
> 
> I'd like to wean them on a top quality food, but also one that is easy to buy in pet shops or online, and not too expensive for an average dog owner's budget.
> 
> I'm tempted to try Fish4Dogs but I'm worried about the fishy smell when you mix it with warm water to mush it up for the pups? Another one is Simpsons as it seems reasonably priced with good quality ingredients, but I'm worried that this is difficult to get hold of? I like the idea of a grain free diet, but is this just a trend at the moment that will change again in a few years (as people used to feed their dogs wet food with mixer years ago, but now that is frowned on).


Sorry for butting in - I'm not sure how well fish4dogs will mash up as the adult kibble takes an age to soak! Although, it is a very good food. If you're looking for something readily available then Arden Grange do a weaning/puppy food and can be soaked to make a puppy porridge. You can feed this from 3 weeks of age (as stated on the packaging) - don't know if this is of any help ?


----------



## Born2BWild

Born2BWild said:


> Sorry for butting in - I'm not sure how well fish4dogs will mash up as the adult kibble takes an age to soak! Although, it is a very good food. If you're looking for something readily available then Arden Grange do a weaning/puppy food and can be soaked to make a puppy porridge. You can feed this from 3 weeks of age (as stated on the packaging) - don't know if this is of any help ?


The weaning puppy food is also suitable for pregnant and lactating bitches. I haven't used it myself, I use the adult food - but saw this in a Arden Grange booklet I got given. Pets at home have just started stocking Arden Grange and most local pet shops will or can order it in - also available widely online. I have used Burns for my dogs ages ago, they went very lean but didn't eat their poos as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Lab-lover

Thanks, I will look into Argen Grange as it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## macster

Hi , from experience I can tell you that Simpsons Puppy Salmon & Potato is an excellent product and with 45% Salmon I believe is reasonably priced against products like Fish 4 Dogs or Braaking Heads, its readily available in some pet shops,depending where you live, the on line ordering usually delivers within 24 hours via DPD if ordered before 3 pm the day of order,an excellent service. Also, if your looking for quality and value for your money the Simpsons Puppy/Chicken in the 15kg bags is great too, around the same price but with 3kg more,the kibble is also a little smaller than the Salmon. Hope that helps. Shane


----------



## Lab-lover

macster said:


> Hi , from experience I can tell you that Simpsons Puppy Salmon & Potato is an excellent product and with 45% Salmon I believe is reasonably priced against products like Fish 4 Dogs or Braaking Heads, its readily available in some pet shops,depending where you live, the on line ordering usually delivers within 24 hours via DPD if ordered before 3 pm the day of order,an excellent service. Also, if your looking for quality and value for your money the Simpsons Puppy/Chicken in the 15kg bags is great too, around the same price but with 3kg more,the kibble is also a little smaller than the Salmon. Hope that helps. Shane


Yes, it does look good and better value than Fish4Dogs. I think I will test it out on my older dogs first to see what they think .....


----------



## xxflair

I seriously made the wrong mistake when ordering food for my boy 
I ordered him Skinners Field and Trial Maintenance (There I was thinking it was fine and it turns out it's utter rubbish!!)
Can someone just confirm, so I can fully understand, what I need to look for in a dry dog food so I know when I pick his next batch (thats even if we don't move him onto wet/raw)

I feel like I've let my boy down now :nonod:


----------



## SixStar

xxflair said:


> I seriously made the wrong mistake when ordering food for my boy
> I ordered him Skinners Field and Trial Maintenance (There I was thinking it was fine and it turns out it's utter rubbish!!)
> Can someone just confirm, so I can fully understand, what I need to look for in a dry dog food so I know when I pick his next batch (thats even if we don't move him onto wet/raw)
> 
> I feel like I've let my boy down now :nonod:


Skinners Maintenance will do him no harm - don't waste the bag you've got! It's got a awful lot of cereal in it, and little meat, but no nasty additives or anything like that, so it's absolutely fine to feed until it's gone! It's a million times better than the likes of Bakers.

You will not go far wrong with any of the orange or green listed foods.

Skinners duck & rice or Skinners salmon & rice are only a few pounds dearer than the Skinners Maintenance, but much better quality.


----------



## soulful dog

xxflair said:


> I ordered him Skinners Field and Trial Maintenance (There I was thinking it was fine and it turns out it's utter rubbish!!)
> Can someone just confirm, so I can fully understand, what I need to look for in a dry dog food so I know when I pick his next batch (thats even if we don't move him onto wet/raw)(


Look at the ingredients of the Skinners Maintenance compared to the Duck & Rice that SixStar has just suggested:

Maintenance:
Whole wheat, maize, chicken meat meal, barley, chicken fat, beet pulp, vitamins, minerals.

Duck & Rice:
Whole rice (40%), duck meat meal (20%), naked oats, peas, whole linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp, vitamins and minerals.

Unless you feed completely grain free (generally all the foods listed in green), you want to avoid the poor quality grains like wheat & maize, and choose those with better quality grains like rice and oats. That's pretty easy to see between those two foods.

The only thing that lets Skinners Duck & Rice down is that it's doesn't have that hight a meat content. Ingredients are always listed in order so ideally you'd want the meat to be listed as the first item in the ingredients. With the Duck & Rice it is second in the list, but with 40% grain, plus oats further down the list, there's clearly a lot more grain than meat in it. The Maintenance doesn't give any figures, but with wheat and maize on the list before the meat content, plus barley further down the list, there's clearly even more grain content versus meat in it.

The other thing to check for is that it's a named meat product (chicken, fish, duck etc) instead of terms like animal derivatives.

I feed my dog on the Skinners Duck & Rice and he's fine on it. I do add a bit of the better quality dry foods or give him mince or something to up the meat content if and when I can afford it. While trying to get him to lose some weight I tried the Skinners Senior & Light food, but it was closer to the Maintenance stuff with more grain in it and so I switched back to the Duck & Rice.


----------



## xxflair

Thank you for your replies Sixstar and Soulful Dog, I really do appreciate it. I have fed him Duck and Rice before but changed it, I have no idea why, to Maintenance. I will feed him the rest of the bag and put him back onto Duck and Rice or Salmon and Rice (he had testers in the past and thoroughly enjoyed both). I will transfer him over slowly because he does have a sensitive stomach with newer foods. 

I did read somewhere that oils are good in a dogs diet. My grandparents fed their dog one tin of sardines a week and I feel like I should be doing something similar to maintain his joints and skin. If anyone could clarify this it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## SixStar

xxflair said:


> Thank you for your replies Sixstar and Soulful Dog, I really do appreciate it. I have fed him Duck and Rice before but changed it, I have no idea why, to Maintenance. I will feed him the rest of the bag and put him back onto Duck and Rice or Salmon and Rice (he had testers in the past and thoroughly enjoyed both). I will transfer him over slowly because he does have a sensitive stomach with newer foods.
> 
> I did read somewhere that oils are good in a dogs diet. My grandparents fed their dog one tin of sardines a week and I feel like I should be doing something similar to maintain his joints and skin. If anyone could clarify this it will be greatly appreciated


Feeding occasional tinned oily fish, or adding a fish oil supplement, to the diet is very beneficial - the dogs love it too!


----------



## xxflair

Thank you SixStar 

I have sardines/Tuna/Mackerel so I'm sure Kenai will enjoy helping me finish them off once a week


----------



## Nataliee

New one!
Products


----------



## SixStar

Nataliee said:


> New one!
> Products


Ta!

*EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)*

*Price (15kg):* £49.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 220g
*Daily feeding cost:* 73p

*Ingredients:* Chicken (19%), dried chicken (17%), salmon (16%), dried herring (14%), potato (10%), sweet potato (5%), chicken fat (5%), dried duck (4%), whole dried egg (3%), chicken gravy (2%), white fish (2%), lucerne, pea fibre, mineral, vitamins, carrot, spinach, apple, joint support pack (glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin), rosehips, camomile, burdock root, aniseed, fenugreek, mixed herbs (thyme, marjoram, oregano, sage) seaweed, cranberry, prebiotic FOS. 

Great stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Born2BWild

Just thought I'd keep everyone updated...fish4dogs are now doing a "superior" range and the ingredients on their normal food have slightly changed, instead of herring meal, they have listed fish meal with no percentage and there is now pea flour. Seems there is more potato in this food than fish! IMO...


----------



## Goblin

Reason they just label it as fish meal is that they can select whatever fish is cheapest at the time. It's the same if you ever see "cereal" rather than it being specified. Means they don't have to change labelling depending on a specific batch ingredients. However in my opinion it goes to show how little "premium" and "superior" actually mean.


----------



## Chelseaboy

Hi Sixstar,

I have just discovered this amazing resource! please can you tell me what you think of Hills vetessentials Adult Mini and Adult food. Our vet has advised us to feed our 5 year old Cav Henry on this food as this is 1 of best foods for teeth and his are not good apparantly. I have been implementing the change over for the last week from (too embarrassed to say after reading this! the dreaded Bakers!!). Please can you advise if this food is good?

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## SixStar

Chelseaboy said:


> Hi Sixstar,
> 
> I have just discovered this amazing resource! please can you tell me what you think of Hills vetessentials Adult Mini and Adult food. Our vet has advised us to feed our 5 year old Cav Henry on this food as this is 1 of best foods for teeth and his are not good apparantly. I have been implementing the change over for the last week from (too embarrassed to say after reading this! the dreaded Bakers!!). Please can you advise if this food is good?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee, welcome to the forum. Glad you found the Index useful!

Hills branded foods aren't the best - I'd personally avoid them all, including the Vet Essentials one, as they have an awful lot of grain in them which is no good for dogs. However, that said, it is a million times better than Bakers!

I'd suggest maybe Fish4Dogs - the regular sized kibble, not the small bite - as this has fairly large chunky kibble pieces which will give him something to crunch through and help his teeth, or a large breed diet - purely because these tend to have large kibbles, the food itself is no different, and fine for a Cavailer.

You'll get a lot of people here saying dry food has no teeth cleaning benefits, but I personally believe it does  Although I'd recommend trying him on some raw chicken wings too, a few times a week, as nothing will clean teeth like raw meat and bones


----------



## Chelseaboy

Many thanks for your quick response. This is an amazing forum.
The problem is my wife purchased a 2kg bad from vets a week ago so not sure what to do with it. I guess we should stop the hills now? or would it be ok to finish bag and then change? the fish4dogs you recommend only appears to have 1 flavour is this correct? I thought this could get boring (I know We have made a huge mistake in feeding Bakers and I actually feel really guilty)
Many thanks for your help as I have discovered today this food issue is an absolute minefield!!


----------



## SixStar

Chelseaboy said:


> Many thanks for your quick response. This is an amazing forum.
> The problem is my wife purchased a 2kg bad from vets a week ago so not sure what to do with it. I guess we should stop the hills now? or would it be ok to finish bag and then change? the fish4dogs you recommend only appears to have 1 flavour is this correct? I thought this could get boring (I know We have made a huge mistake in feeding Bakers and I actually feel really guilty)
> Many thanks for your help as I have discovered today this food issue is an absolute minefield!!


Oh Hills will do him no harm - definitely don't waste the bag, it's fine to feed until it's all gone! 

Fish4Dogs comes in three fishy varieties - white fish, salmon and sardine so there should be enough variety to prevent him getting bored. The ''working dog'' Fish4dogs food, the one packaged in the clear sacks, is cheaper and fine for a pet dog - http://www.fish4dogs.com/Categories/Dog-Shop/food-working-dog.aspx - Or you could even add a very small amount of a high quality wet food like Naturediet, which comes in several different flavours, to keep it varied for him.

You've made the decision to move away from Bakers, so that's all what matters now - don't feel guilty!


----------



## Chelseaboy

Very helpful. Thanks very much. Last question I promise!

Would the working dog variety be ok as when reading other forums it says that these are not very good for pet dogs? If you say it is ok it is good enough for me though!


----------



## SixStar

Chelseaboy said:


> Very helpful. Thanks very much. Last question I promise!
> 
> Would the working dog variety be ok as when reading other forums it says that these are not very good for pet dogs? If you say it is ok it is good enough for me though!


Yep, it's absolutely fine!


----------



## Rachel nrbr

I would like to thank Sixstar for your ratings on the different dry foods. We were previously feeding our boxer Harringtons and bulldog Pets at Home Advanced sensitive but after our boxer suffered from an allergy we came across this forum.It has really opened up our eyes to what rubbish people are feeding their dogs without even knowing it.

We initially decided on Orijen but after a few months of this we decided it was too rich for both dogs and have recently switched to F4D which we are really happy with! 

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Chelseaboy

Great to hear Rachel as that is what I will be feeding our 5 year old cav after some great advice from sixstar.


----------



## TanjaWest

hello 
just found ur forum, its great xx i now the basic about dogfood lol i thought :
i feel a bit overwhelmed now, after reading and googlning a lot about dog foods. hope u all can give me a bit (more)advise. 
my lab pointer girl is a year old, had her on acana and now on TOTW, both grain free  (not sure anymore, if i done the best choice there, feel really silly now,after reading some negative about totw). noticed lately that her coat is not that shiny anymore, she jumps into every paddle, catched her trying eating mud.
she gets raw bones,jogurt, garlic,egg (not all at 1 )
would like to change her to a fish based dry grain free food... maybe purizon,millis wolfheart(like the ingredients,herbs,vegtables) or ?? 
thnx a lot for your answers, oh and sorry for my spelling, im german


----------



## SixStar

TanjaWest said:


> hello
> just found ur forum, its great xx i now the basic about dogfood lol i thought :
> i feel a bit overwhelmed now, after reading and googlning a lot about dog foods. hope u all can give me a bit (more)advise.
> my lab pointer girl is a year old, had her on acana and now on TOTW, both grain free  (not sure anymore, if i done the best choice there, feel really silly now,after reading some negative about totw). noticed lately that her coat is not that shiny anymore, she jumps into every paddle, catched her trying eating mud.
> she gets raw bones,jogurt, garlic,egg (not all at 1 )
> would like to change her to a fish based dry grain free food... maybe purizon,millis wolfheart(like the ingredients,herbs,vegtables) or ??
> thnx a lot for your answers, oh and sorry for my spelling, im german


Hi Tanja, and welcome to the forum! No need at all to apologise for your spelling - your English is much better than my German! 

Taste of the Wild and Acana are both really good foods - I, personally, would think that puddle jumping and mud eating are just typical bouncy young dog antics, rather than anything dietary related.

In regards to a fish based diet, I cannot recommed Orijen six fish enough - it's a fantastic food - very high in fish, no grains and no nasties. The natural oils in the fish will help her coat and skin too.

If Orijen isn't possible - Fish4Dogs is another very good brand. Purizon and Millies Wolfheart both seem very good, but they are both very new, and I've not any personal experience with them, and I'm always a little bit wary of very new foods (silly I know!).


----------



## TanjaWest

thank u for your fast reply sixstar 
ill looked into fish4dogs now, never heard about it befor i read it on here x sounds good, that i may can order a xample befor i buy a big bag, if i find out how lol 
just read the feeding guide, sounds quit a lot compare to acana or totw? if im not wrong,even by buying the more expensive 1, they will all last the same amount of time...
oh, so confussed..orijens first ingr is fresh deboned salmon,wouldnt salmon meal not be better? and fish4dogs say, their food is just available in their onlineshop, but amazon got it, bit worried about cheap offers sometimes lol xx i noticed that purizon is new, but sounds good and is here in uk. or do i stay with totw, the pacific ? lots of ?


----------



## Chelseaboy

Hi Tanja, I believe you can purchase 30g sample bags for £1 from the Fish4dogs website.

Regards

Lee


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Chelseaboy said:


> Hi Tanja, I believe you can purchase 30g sample bags for £1 from the Fish4dogs website.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lee


Just send Fish4dogs an email and request a sample. They will send you 8 small bags for free.


----------



## Lab-lover

I've just bought a bag of Fish4Dogs to try out on my dogs and I'm really disappointed  The house stinks of fish and I foolishly took some of it out of the bag with my hand and I can't get rid of the smell, even though I have washed my hands with soap twice! Also, their poo's have got bigger and less firm, so more difficult to clear up. Won't be buying it again. 

I also tried Simpson's Salmon and Potato, not half as smelly, so quite impressed so far (the dogs love it too!).


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Lab-lover said:


> I've just bought a bag of Fish4Dogs to try out on my dogs and I'm really disappointed  The house stinks of fish and I foolishly took some of it out of the bag with my hand and I can't get rid of the smell, even though I have washed my hands with soap twice! Also, their poo's have got bigger and less firm, so more difficult to clear up. Won't be buying it again.
> 
> I also tried Simpson's Salmon and Potato, not half as smelly, so quite impressed so far (the dogs love it too!).


did you introduce the fish4dogs slowly? if not you have probably upset your dogs stomach.


----------



## TanjaWest

thnx a lot for all ur advise x i think i'll give milliss wolfheart a go  sounds like a gd food,read their website,sounds promising. And just found out that fish4dogs changed their recipe if i read it right?
thnx goldenretrievermann  i thought about to get the sample bags,but dont wanna try and try dif food( even if its the same brand,dif flavours?),as thats never gd for any dogs tummy? well not for my girl. to c if the dogfood it suitable for a dog, shouldnt it get fed at least for 6 weeks?!


----------



## Chelseaboy

Hi,

I am a little concerned about the Fish4dogs recipe change. Can someone shed any light on this and confirm if this is still recommended?

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## [email protected]

PHP:


If Orijen isn't possible - Fish4Dogs is another very good brand

.

Hi all, fish4dogs have added peas to their completes. Could that be the changes you are talking about? They use it along with the fish and potato to improve the GI balance. Also, fish4dogs have added to their range. They've added what they call a Superior range which incorporates green lipped mussels which gives chondroitin and glucosamine, spirulina, seaweed meal etc. I've just started one of mine on this one out of curiosity. As most of you know, I will only feed fishy stuff to my lot and after many years feeding these completes (I do switch between the varieties and ranges) I feel confident that whatever changes they make to the ingredients will always be for the better. Prices are still quite high but I've noticed their completes coming down in price recently on their own website so maybe I wont have to keep shopping around for best prices all the time! By the way, has anyone tried the sweet potato wrapped fishy skins? OMG! my lot are mad for them!


----------



## Chelseaboy

Hi Mel, but hasnt the Pea replaced a fair amount of the fish content? that isn't good is it?
I know the Fish content used to say over 55% so I would like to know what it is now.

Lee


----------



## [email protected]

I wondered that when I first saw the changes so contacted them. The fish content (wet and dry) has changed from 55% down to 46% but they have started using salmon meal rather than fish meal which is a higher quality protein, salmon over fish I mean. On their new website they legally have to only list their fresh fish content and as they use both fresh fish (wet) and fish meal (dry) it reads differently. You can imagine how concerned I was initially!!! I think they are going to put something on their website to explain the changes as I wasnt the only one with the queries. All in all the changes are pretty minimal and improvements like this need to be explained, which is exactly what I told them! Luckily the slight reduction in fish content coincides with the slight reduction in price too so at least they're passing any savings on which helps me!!!


----------



## Chelseaboy

Thanks Mel,

I like you were quite concerned as I had recently ordered a 12kg after many recommendations on this great forum.

Many thanks for enlightening me!

Lee


----------



## dexter12

what does everyone think of pedigree puppy? i was told it was like giving your kids mac donalds every day but then someone else it was brilliant and their dogs pooh, coat teeth etc where in a much better condition? im currently feeding my bullmastiff pup skinners. tried him on f4d when i went to "paws in the park" he didnt like it! awkward git! he also dosent like raw meat! have tried tripe sirloin steak chicken etc! wont touch it!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

dexter12 said:


> what does everyone think of pedigree puppy? i was told it was like giving your kids mac donalds every day but then someone else it was brilliant and their dogs pooh, coat teeth etc where in a much better condition? im currently feeding my bullmastiff pup skinners. tried him on f4d when i went to "paws in the park" he didnt like it! awkward git! he also dosent like raw meat! have tried tripe sirloin steak chicken etc! wont touch it!


skinners is 100X better than pedigree


----------



## Chelseaboy

Hi Sixstar,

With the recipe change etc would you still classify Fish4dogs as Green rather than Orange?

Thanks

Lee


----------



## SixStar

Chelseaboy said:


> Hi Sixstar,
> 
> With the recipe change etc would you still classify Fish4dogs as Green rather than Orange?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lee


Yes, I'm going to make some changes, and add the new Superior range, later


----------



## Chelseaboy

Thanks Sixstar,

I have ordered the finest and it appeared the fish content had been dramatically reduced so just wanted to check you were still recommending this as exceptional (green)!!

Thanks again.


----------



## SixStar

Chelseaboy said:


> Thanks Sixstar,
> 
> I have ordered the finest and it appeared the fish content had been dramatically reduced so just wanted to check you were still recommending this as exceptional (green)!!
> 
> Thanks again.


I've changed the Finest Salmon one I had listed down to an orange rating, and will add the Superior range a bit later when I have more time.


----------



## Chelseaboy

Thanks. Trust them to change recipe just after I have purchased a 12kg bag ..........!


----------



## soulful dog

Perhaps time to consider some additional ratings within the colours SixStar, even if it's just a * or a + to mark out the better ones in a colour?

I think you are correct that Fish4Dogs Finest is no longer green, but at the same time, it's still a lot better than, for example, Skinners Duck & Rice.


----------



## SueBoo

Don't you need to determine the % of fishmeal before downgrading it? 

If the fishmeal is a dry ingredient it could be as low as 15% and still provide the equivalent of around 60% fresh fish meaning the overall meat content is no different than before.


----------



## Chelseaboy

*I have had an email response from fish4dogs. please see below:*

Our website no longer states that our Complete Food contains 55% Fish, as having recently updated the packaging in accordance with new packaging regulations, we have also taken the opportunity to review the formulation.

The redesign/reformulation of Fish4Dogs Finest has resulted in the reduction of fish content within the product. On new Finest packaging for both regular and small kibble, we dont publicise the reduction in the fish levels because the nutritional integrity of the product has been maintained through the changes. A lay person would understandably think less fish equals poorer quality. However, this is not the case. Also, with the changed rules on packaging declarations not all of the ingredient percentages are now stated on the bags, thus preventing the calculation of fish contents directly from information in the ingredients panel.

The reason we are able to do this is changes in the ingredient selection allows us to maintain the desirable levels of protein with less fish. For your information, the main changes are;

· firstly we have now moved our sourcing of Fish to Norway and the quality of Norwegian farmed fish is the highest in the world

· the second main difference is we now use salmon meal in all flavours which, as a single species meal with higher protein content and so can be added at a lower level

· the third reason is that the pea also contains protein and indeed a form of protein with a different amino acid profile, which complements the fish

Pea Flour is an extract from Yellow Pea, which has been introduced into Fish4Dogs Complete due to its nutritional benefits. Pea Flour is a low sensitivity Carbohydrate, and is therefore unlikely to cause any digestive problems. The advantage of using pea is it provides a more balanced glycaemic index as it is a Low GI Carb. Low GI Carbs act by breaking down Carbohydrates slowly, releasing Glucose more gradually into the Bloodstream. Low GI carbs can help lose and manage weight, increase the body's sensitivity to insulin, improve diabetes management, reduce the risk of heart disease, improve blood cholesterol levels and prolong physical endurance.

The new design also brings the ingredients declarations in line with new EU rules. It is worth noting that the new rules have changed the way we declare Vitamins and Minerals. In the old format it was sufficient to simply declare Vitamins and Minerals. The new rules require us to break this out under a section headed Additives. This does not mean that we are now using additives that we didnt do so before - its simply a change in rules regarding the declarations.

I have summarised in the table below a direct comparison between the original Finest recipe and the new formulation. You will see that pea flour has been added and quantities of potato and fish have been slightly reduced. The total fish content is now approximately 46%. Nutritional integrity of the food has been maintained and enhanced by these changes.

Finest Adult Old New

Potato 30.5% 23% 
Pea Flour 0% 22%
Fresh Fish 30.5% 27%
Fish Meal 21.4% 9% 
Salmon Oil 7.6% 9%

NB. These figures are approximate

I completely understand your concern and since the enviable reputation for superior product quality developed by Fish4Dogs has been built upon the outstanding condition of dogs fed on our Complete Foods, you will not be surprised to know that maintaining your dogs condition is of extreme importance to us too. For your information, all the staff at Fish4Dogs have dogs that have been fed exclusively on the new formulation for more than 6 months with no visible changes in health or condition.

I hope this information is informative and helpful. Please dont hesitate to ask if you require any other details. We are genuinely proud of our new formulation and we are confident that it will enhance the nutritional quality and reputation of the original formulation.

Thank you for taking the time to enquire regarding the changes and if I can be of any further help, do let me know.

*Guys - please let me know your thoughts and tell me this is still a highly recommended food!!*
Thanks

Lee


----------



## SixStar

soulful dog said:


> Perhaps time to consider some additional ratings within the colours SixStar, even if it's just a * or a + to mark out the better ones in a colour?
> 
> I think you are correct that Fish4Dogs Finest is no longer green, but at the same time, it's still a lot better than, for example, Skinners Duck & Rice.


Hmm, yes, I see your point. I'm not sure additional colours would work - not sure what colour the 'super premium' diets could be, other than green, in keeping in the traffic light colouring system, and I wonder if just an star (*) besides the listings would be obvious enough - any thoughts?



SueBoo said:


> Don't you need to determine the % of fishmeal before downgrading it?
> 
> If the fishmeal is a dry ingredient it could be as low as 15% and still provide the equivalent of around 60% fresh fish meaning the overall meat content is no different than before.


Yes, and I have done - there is 9% fish meal in the new product, compared with 21% in the old product.

Fish _meal_ is always a dry ingredient - if it was a 'wet' ingredient, it'd be listed as fresh fish, rather than fish meal.



Chelseaboy said:


> *
> 
> Guys - please let me know your thoughts and tell me this is still a highly recommended food!!
> Thanks
> 
> Lee*


*

Whilst I am not a fan of the new recipe, I still feel it is a good quality kibble, and one I am still happy to recommend.*


----------



## Kingo

can you tell me about Harringtons Salmon & Potato or Lamb & Rice 

I think you have the Turkey with Veg in red 

thanks


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART

Chelseaboy said:


> *I have had an email response from fish4dogs. please see below:*
> 
> Our website no longer states that our Complete Food contains 55% Fish, as having recently updated the packaging in accordance with new packaging regulations, we have also taken the opportunity to review the formulation.
> 
> The redesign/reformulation of Fish4Dogs Finest has resulted in the reduction of fish content within the product. On new Finest packaging for both regular and small kibble, we dont publicise the reduction in the fish levels because the nutritional integrity of the product has been maintained through the changes. A lay person would understandably think less fish equals poorer quality. However, this is not the case. Also, with the changed rules on packaging declarations not all of the ingredient percentages are now stated on the bags, thus preventing the calculation of fish contents directly from information in the ingredients panel.
> 
> The reason we are able to do this is changes in the ingredient selection allows us to maintain the desirable levels of protein with less fish. For your information, the main changes are;
> 
> · firstly we have now moved our sourcing of Fish to Norway and the quality of Norwegian farmed fish is the highest in the world
> 
> · the second main difference is we now use salmon meal in all flavours which, as a single species meal with higher protein content and so can be added at a lower level
> 
> · the third reason is that the pea also contains protein and indeed a form of protein with a different amino acid profile, which complements the fish
> 
> Pea Flour is an extract from Yellow Pea, which has been introduced into Fish4Dogs Complete due to its nutritional benefits. Pea Flour is a low sensitivity Carbohydrate, and is therefore unlikely to cause any digestive problems. The advantage of using pea is it provides a more balanced glycaemic index as it is a Low GI Carb. Low GI Carbs act by breaking down Carbohydrates slowly, releasing Glucose more gradually into the Bloodstream. Low GI carbs can help lose and manage weight, increase the body's sensitivity to insulin, improve diabetes management, reduce the risk of heart disease, improve blood cholesterol levels and prolong physical endurance.
> 
> The new design also brings the ingredients declarations in line with new EU rules. It is worth noting that the new rules have changed the way we declare Vitamins and Minerals. In the old format it was sufficient to simply declare Vitamins and Minerals. The new rules require us to break this out under a section headed Additives. This does not mean that we are now using additives that we didnt do so before - its simply a change in rules regarding the declarations.
> 
> I have summarised in the table below a direct comparison between the original Finest recipe and the new formulation. You will see that pea flour has been added and quantities of potato and fish have been slightly reduced. The total fish content is now approximately 46%. Nutritional integrity of the food has been maintained and enhanced by these changes.
> 
> Finest Adult Old New
> 
> Potato 30.5% 23%
> Pea Flour 0% 22%
> Fresh Fish 30.5% 27%
> Fish Meal 21.4% 9%
> Salmon Oil 7.6% 9%
> 
> NB. These figures are approximate
> 
> I completely understand your concern and since the enviable reputation for superior product quality developed by Fish4Dogs has been built upon the outstanding condition of dogs fed on our Complete Foods, you will not be surprised to know that maintaining your dogs condition is of extreme importance to us too. For your information, all the staff at Fish4Dogs have dogs that have been fed exclusively on the new formulation for more than 6 months with no visible changes in health or condition.
> 
> I hope this information is informative and helpful. Please dont hesitate to ask if you require any other details. We are genuinely proud of our new formulation and we are confident that it will enhance the nutritional quality and reputation of the original formulation.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to enquire regarding the changes and if I can be of any further help, do let me know.
> 
> *Guys - please let me know your thoughts and tell me this is still a highly recommended food!!*
> Thanks
> 
> Lee


 perhaps you could have a read of this

Pea flour in dog food | Which Dog Food

Pea flour 
Pea flour is a powder milled from roasted peas. *In small amounts*, pea flour can be a good dog food ingredient as it is rich in iron and calcium and is also high in fibre.

Pea flour also contains a high proportion of protein and is sometimes used in higher proportions as a protein supplement. Unfortunately, dogs cannot digest plant proteins as well as those found in meats so, as far as we're concerned, *they should never take the place of good quality meat ingredients. *


----------



## SixStar

Kingo said:


> can you tell me about Harringtons Salmon & Potato or Lamb & Rice
> 
> I think you have the Turkey with Veg in red
> 
> thanks


Both the salmon & potato and lamb & rice varieties would be red also.


----------



## Kingo

SixStar said:


> Both the salmon & potato and lamb & rice varieties would be red also.


thanks for the quick answer


----------



## Kingo

can i ask your views on Pets at home Supadog Sensitive Lamb and Rice


----------



## SixStar

Kingo said:


> can i ask your views on Pets at home Supadog Sensitive Lamb and Rice


Do you mean Burgess Supadog Sensitive lamb & rice? If so, it's here - second one down http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062230204-post5.html


----------



## soulful dog

SixStar said:


> Hmm, yes, I see your point. I'm not sure additional colours would work - not sure what colour the 'super premium' diets could be, other than green, in keeping in the traffic light colouring system, and I wonder if just an star (*) besides the listings would be obvious enough - any thoughts?


I think some kind of character next to the top foods in each colour could be enough to mark them out as being the best in that particular range. And at the same time still allow you to retain the simplicity of the traffic light colour system.

So for example, Applaws and Orijen would both still be listed green, but perhaps the Orijen would have a mark next to it to show it's that little bit better. In the orange range, the Fish4Dogs could have a mark next to it in comparison to the Skinners Duck & Rice?

Perhaps a plus sign would be better than a star though, as people would possibly think the * was a recommendation, whereas the + might be easier to recognise as an 'extra', I don't know?

What do people think, is that still easy to follow?


----------



## SixStar

soulful dog said:


> I think some kind of character next to the top foods in each colour could be enough to mark them out as being the best in that particular range. And at the same time still allow you to retain the simplicity of the traffic light colour system.
> 
> So for example, Applaws and Orijen would both still be listed green, but perhaps the Orijen would have a mark next to it to show it's that little bit better. In the orange range, the Fish4Dogs could have a mark next to it in comparison to the Skinners Duck & Rice?
> 
> Perhaps a plus sign would be better than a star though, as people would possibly think the * was a recommendation, whereas the + might be easier to recognise as an 'extra', I don't know?
> 
> What do people think, is that still easy to follow?


I like the '+' idea, or maybe I could find some kind of other marker that I could use. I'll definitely look into it


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Maybe you could rate them out of 10? 1-3 red 4-7 orange 8 - 10 green


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck with whatever you do SixStar, yet more work for you though! :blush:



GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Maybe you could rate them out of 10? 1-3 red 4-7 orange 8 - 10 green


I think that would detract from the simplicity of it, and that's one of the good things about this guide, it's very easy to see at a glance the general quality of the food. Plus, it would make a lot more work for SixStar, and leave it more open for people to disagree with individual ratings.


----------



## Chelseaboy

I have to say I am in total agreement with Golden Retrieverman and in an ideal world that rating system would help people such as myself enormously.

However - I appreciate how much work goes into this by Sixstar so of course it is up to him if he feels he has the time to do it! I hope he does!:smile5:


----------



## simonehadland2009

SixStar said:


> The old Dry Dog Food Index has been rather out of date for a while now, with lots of information hidden in the all the pages - so I've redone it, and hopefully made it easier to find all the different information - the way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> I have also tried to make it fairer and more balanced than the old Index by adding a couple of different varieties from those brands that have a range of varying quality.
> 
> The old Index can be found here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html#post1061404556
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> Ive based the below information on a 15kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels, and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the largest pack size available.
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and its as accurate as I can possibly make it  bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green  these are the dry foods that I consider to be of very high quality. They have a high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are middle of the road foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.
> 
> Red  these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar  or a mixture of all of those!
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
> Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't.
> I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.*​
> * Please could I ask for no replies until I have added all the information - keeps it all together that way! Thanks *​


hi there i am just wondering if you have done one of these for puppy food or am i thinking rightly that if companys that are green for adults will also be green for puppys ?


----------



## tattoogirl73

would you say the pets at home fishmongers is as good as fish4dogs? i'm thinking of feeding my next pup a complete food in the morning, and raw in the evening.


----------



## Barghest

I've ummed and ahhed about switching Chester from Fish4Dogs to Fishmongers, and I think F4D's change in recipe may have decided it for me. Shame, too, because I actually like F4D as a company. But if Fishmongers is cheaper, more easily available (just a trip to [email protected]), and better quality, I don't see that there's much reason for me to stick with F4D. My only concern is Fishmongers ingredients list is rather a lot longer than F4D;


Salmon Meal (min 27%), Potato (min 27%), Salmon (min 24%), Salmon Oil (min 9%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Salmon Digest (min 2%), Minerals, Brewers Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Mannan-Oligosaccharides, Fructo-Oligosaccharides, Yucca Extract, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene.

Additives: Nutritional Additives: Vitamin A 24,778µ/kg, Vitamin C 61.7mg/kg, Vitamin D3 1,667µ/kg, Vitamin E (&#8734;-Tocopherol) 185µ/kg, Biotin 311.1µ/kg. Trace Elements; Iron (as Ferrous Sulphate) 297.6mg/kg, Iodine (as Calcium Iodate) 1.5mg/kg, Copper (as Cupric Sulphate) 39.1mg./kg, Copper (as Cupric Chelate) 19.8mg/kg, Manganese (as Manganese Sulphate) 108.3mg/kg, Zinc (as Sulphate) 274.5mg/kg, Zinc (as Chelate) 329.4mg/kg, Selenium (as Sodium Selenite) 0.49mg/kg, Calcium 1.2%, Phosphorus 0.74%, Omega 6 0.42%, Omega 3 2.85%


Is there anything there that rings any alarm bells?


----------



## RAINYBOW

Hiya Sixstar 

The pupster came to me on Maxi Junior - Royal Canin

The vet seemed really pleased with it and told me to leave her on it as long as possible but i am not so sure.

Oscar has been on Barking Heads Salmon and Potato which really suits his delicate tum for a couple of years now.

Was thinking of moving the pup onto their Large Breed option and would love an opinion or a recommendation of something better for roughly the same cost. Obviously need to be careful what she eats being a big girlie 

" little big foot " | Pet Food UK Ltd

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

RAINYBOW said:


> Hiya Sixstar
> 
> The pupster came to me on Maxi Junior - Royal Canin
> 
> The vet seemed really pleased with it and told me to leave her on it as long as possible but i am not so sure.
> 
> Oscar has been on Barking Heads Salmon and Potato which really suits his delicate tum for a couple of years now.
> 
> Was thinking of moving the pup onto their Large Breed option and would love an opinion or a recommendation of something better for roughly the same cost. Obviously need to be careful what she eats being a big girlie
> 
> " little big foot " | Pet Food UK Ltd
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rainybow - I would put her onto the same food you feed Oscar, the salmon and potato option, I never use any puppy foods at all - adult food is just fine


----------



## RAINYBOW

SixStar said:


> Hi Rainybow - I would put her onto the same food you feed Oscar, the salmon and potato option, I never use any puppy foods at all - adult food is just fine


Thanks  It would make life easier but dont mind a bit of a faff if its in her best interests  I saw the Fishmongers review so might try Oscar on that first and if it agrees with him switch them both on to that 

Going to start her on a bit of raw here and there too, same as Oscar.

She is an absolute poppet and loves her food  Loving my first Berner :001_wub:


----------



## daisydogue

Hi, i have a 7month old dogue de bordeaux with a sensitive tummy. she is currently on hills science plan which im changing. after looking at many different foods im wondering whether the new eden is worth a try??? or is the high protein level not safe for a large breed puppy??? i was also considering arden grange large breed puppy?? Help please!!!!


----------



## RichardJordan

Thanks for this list.
Very useful to see the variations together in a comprehensive list.

A few years back I noticed a friend's dog was looking dull and it wasn't full of energy like the dog's brothers and sisters.
The dog was on a poor quality diet and the owners swapped to a high quality diet. The improvements were quick and easy to see. The dog is now in much better condition.


----------



## macster

HI, I have several customers with your breed of dog, they are on Simpsons Puppy Salmon & Potato, the Simpsons owners have 8 dogs like yours and all their pups have been brought up on that food,hope that helps. Shane K9 Meals on Wheels | Delivering Simpsons Food In Plymouth/Saltash/Liskeard Area


----------



## Yomper

hi

the eden holistic range looks good i can see u haven't got a price but its £49.99 for a 15kg bag and £29 for 7.5kg which seems pretty good to me. so many great new foods appearing which can only mean healthier dogs


----------



## God dog

r u a bernese ountain dog fan


----------



## SixStar

daisydogue said:


> Hi, i have a 7month old dogue de bordeaux with a sensitive tummy. she is currently on hills science plan which im changing. after looking at many different foods im wondering whether the new eden is worth a try??? or is the high protein level not safe for a large breed puppy??? i was also considering arden grange large breed puppy?? Help please!!!!


Any of the green rated foods would be a good choice for a large breed puppy 



RichardJordan said:


> Thanks for this list.
> Very useful to see the variations together in a comprehensive list.
> 
> A few years back I noticed a friend's dog was looking dull and it wasn't full of energy like the dog's brothers and sisters.
> The dog was on a poor quality diet and the owners swapped to a high quality diet. The improvements were quick and easy to see. The dog is now in much better condition.


Aw, glad your friends dog is in better shape now!



Yomper said:


> hi
> 
> the eden holistic range looks good i can see u haven't got a price but its £49.99 for a 15kg bag and £29 for 7.5kg which seems pretty good to me. so many great new foods appearing which can only mean healthier dogs


The price is already listed for the Eden food? Thanks anyway.



God dog said:


> r u a bernese ountain dog fan


Yes, I am


----------



## Chelseaboy

Hi All,

I still have about 10kg of Fish4dogs left but once that has gone I will need another recommendation for my Cavalier. I want something with a large kibble size as Henry has a tendency to swallow whole otherwise! Any ideas welcome, He is a fairly lazy dog so was thinking it may not be a good idea to feed him something with high protein? Is this wrong??

Thanks
Lee


----------



## wst

hi sixstar
just wondered if you could tell what you think of this kibble,i have my 2 lhasa apso"s and pug on fish for dogs at the moment,but i have since found this kibble which i can source localy.many thanks.

Ingredients: Dehydrated salmon (24%), fresh salmon(17%), sweet potato (17%), potato(17%), chicken oil,peas, alfalfa,whole linseed, digest,yeast extracts, minerals, seaweed meal, prebiotics MOS & FOS, yucca extract, fenugreek seeds, comfrey leaves, rubbed mint, green tea. cranberry.

Additives(per kg): vitamin A 24500 iu, vit D 2450 iu, vit E 245 iu,

Analysis: protein 28%, Oils 16%, fibre 3.2%, ash 8%


----------



## maisey

Hii
Just found this food, it looks absolutly amazing to me but I want to be sure before I change him over it is . . .

Canine Cook Fish and Potato
44% Fish (Salmon 18%, Salmon Meal 8%, Blended Fish Meal 8%, Trout 7%, Salmon Oil 1.65%, Salmon Gravy 1.65%), 36% Potato (Dried Potato 18%, Dried Sweet Potato 18%), Pea Starch (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Allergy-X ® (0.3%)

Here is the link as well if it helps. 
Canine Cook Fish and Potato + Allergy -X 12kg - Adult Dog Food


----------



## BabyBlu

Thank you so much for compiling this info. I really didnt have a clue.
I would have just bought supermarket crap!!


----------



## SixStar

Sorry guys, haven't been on too much recently, after having lost Dylan, so just getting round to replying to these now.



Chelseaboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I still have about 10kg of Fish4dogs left but once that has gone I will need another recommendation for my Cavalier. I want something with a large kibble size as Henry has a tendency to swallow whole otherwise! Any ideas welcome, He is a fairly lazy dog so was thinking it may not be a good idea to feed him something with high protein? Is this wrong??
> 
> Thanks
> Lee


Bob & Lush has a fairly large kibble (for a Cavalier anyway) - quite flat biscuits, about the size of a five pence piece, and a little bit thicker. Very good ingredients, and a very palatable kibble. They do sample boxes on their website for 99p which includes a pack of the kibble, a pouch of their wet food and a sample sachet of their treats.

Applaws is very good also, and you could look at the large breed variety for a larger kibble size.



wst said:


> hi sixstar
> just wondered if you could tell what you think of this kibble,i have my 2 lhasa apso"s and pug on fish for dogs at the moment,but i have since found this kibble which i can source localy.many thanks.
> 
> Ingredients: Dehydrated salmon (24%), fresh salmon(17%), sweet potato (17%), potato(17%), chicken oil,peas, alfalfa,whole linseed, digest,yeast extracts, minerals, seaweed meal, prebiotics MOS & FOS, yucca extract, fenugreek seeds, comfrey leaves, rubbed mint, green tea. cranberry.
> 
> Additives(per kg): vitamin A 24500 iu, vit D 2450 iu, vit E 245 iu,
> 
> Analysis: protein 28%, Oils 16%, fibre 3.2%, ash 8%


Looks like a very decent food, with a good salmon content, would be orange rated. If you could let me know the name of the food, I can have a better look into it and list it properly.



maisey said:


> Hii
> Just found this food, it looks absolutly amazing to me but I want to be sure before I change him over it is . . .
> 
> Canine Cook Fish and Potato
> 44% Fish Salmon 18%, Salmon Meal 8%, Blended Fish Meal 8%, Trout 7%, Salmon Oil 1.65%, Salmon Gravy 1.65%), 36% Potato (Dried Potato 18%, Dried Sweet Potato 18%), Pea Starch (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Allergy-X ® (0.3%)
> 
> Here is the link as well if it helps.
> Canine Cook Fish and Potato + Allergy -X 12kg - Adult Dog Food


Not absolutely amazing by any stretch of the imagination, but definitely a good food.

Do bare in mind that a lot of the included fish is fresh, not meal, so once the moisture content has been removed, you're left with a lot less total fish content than the 44% they boast about.

*CANINE COOK (fish & potato, with Allergy-X) *

*Price (12kg): * £49.98
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.04

*Ingredients:* Fish (44% [salmon (18%) salmon meal (8%), blended fish meal (8%), trout (7%)]), salmon oil (1.65%), salmon gravy (1.65%), potato (36% [dried potato (18%), dried Sweet Potato (18%)]), pea starch (7%), sugar beet pulp, lucerne, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, allergy-X (0.3%) 



BabyBlu said:


> Thank you so much for compiling this info. I really didnt have a clue.
> I would have just bought supermarket crap!!


You're most welcome, hope it helps!


----------



## Woodyofcastle

OMG, the price of some of them foods.

Hello all by the way <<< newby

i have just had a dog given to me he is a 14 week old puppy (staffie full pedigree) as he was given to me they kept his papers, which is a shame but there we go.

i am looking for a food to feed him on, but i can't afford most of them prices, the max i can afford is about £25, my vet told me feed him on chappie original?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Woodyofcastle said:


> OMG, the price of some of them foods.
> 
> Hello all by the way <<< newby
> 
> i have just had a dog given to me he is a 14 week old puppy (staffie full pedigree) as he was given to me they kept his papers, which is a shame but there we go.
> 
> i am looking for a food to feed him on, but i can't afford most of them prices, the max i can afford is about £25, my vet told me feed him on chappie original?


Change your vet!. Chappie original is a low grade food. I would say Arden Grange is the best you can get for your budget. You can get 2 bags of 12 kg for about £53 online. Remember to introduce any new food slowly or you risk upsetting his stomach.


----------



## Woodyofcastle

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Change your vet!. Chappie original is a low grade food. I would say Arden Grange is the best you can get for your budget. You can get 2 bags of 12 kg for about £53 online. Remember to introduce any new food slowly or you risk upsetting his stomach.


Can you tell me where from please


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Woodyofcastle said:


> Can you tell me where from please


Pet Supplies, Food, Products & Accessories | Dogs, Cats, Birds | GJW Titmuss

2 x 12kg lamb - £51
2 x 12kg chicken - £53

You can get cashback of 5% all orders too if you sign up to a cash back site 

I would only buy one bag to start with though. Not all brands of food agree with every dog.

These are Adult foods, the puppy food is dearer. But on their website it says the Lamb is suitable for dogs over the age of 12 weeks. If you email their nutritionist she will send you a load of free samples and a puppy feeding guide.


----------



## Woodyofcastle

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Pet Supplies, Food, Products & Accessories | Dogs, Cats, Birds | GJW Titmuss
> 
> 2 x 12kg lamb - £51
> 2 x 12kg chicken - £53
> 
> You can get cashback of 5% all orders too if you sign up to a cash back site
> 
> I would only buy one bag to start with though. Not all brands of food agree with every dog.
> 
> These are Adult foods, the puppy food is dearer. But on their website it says the Lamb is suitable for dogs over the age of 12 weeks. If you email their nutritionist she will send you a load of free samples and a puppy feeding guide.


Thank you, i will do it now.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Woodyofcastle said:


> Thank you, i will do it now.


Let us know how you get on with it


----------



## alison11

We've got duke on arden grange lamb and rice just now but thinking of ways to save money (I'm unemployed as of February unless I can get something before then) and I am wondering about changing him onto skinners field and trial duck and rice. Although he is exercised as much as he needs for his age he is not a working dog - would this make this food unsuitable?

I am just thinking about it because its quite a bit cheaper than arden grange although goldenretrieverman thank you for the link to gjwtitmuss which I've just seen makes AG about the same price if you buy two bags! I'm just wondering is AG that much better?

Sixstar thank you very much for making this updated version - my OH used this to show friends of ours just how bad bakers is and he's now going around saving other dogs we know from being stuck eating bakers!


----------



## SixStar

alison11 said:


> We've got duke on arden grange lamb and rice just now but thinking of ways to save money (I'm unemployed as of February unless I can get something before then) and I am wondering about changing him onto skinners field and trial duck and rice. Although he is exercised as much as he needs for his age he is not a working dog - would this make this food unsuitable?
> 
> I am just thinking about it because its quite a bit cheaper than arden grange although goldenretrieverman thank you for the link to gjwtitmuss which I've just seen makes AG about the same price if you buy two bags! I'm just wondering is AG that much better?
> 
> Sixstar thank you very much for making this updated version - my OH used this to show friends of ours just how bad bakers is and he's now going around saving other dogs we know from being stuck eating bakers!


Ah brilliant - if this list stops just one dog being fed on the likes of Wagg and Bakers, then it's all been worth it! 

Skinners duck & rice would be absolutely fine for a non-working dog - the only real difference between working and pet diets, is generally that working dog foods are VAT free (thus cheaper!), there is very little difference, if any, in the actual food itself.

Skinners duck/salmon & rice would actually be my preference over Arden Grange lamb & rice - I know Skinners contains less meat, but it is maize free, whereas AG lamb isn't - and I despise the use of maize in dog food!


----------



## alison11

I can't believe how many people feed bakers and our friends wondered why the dog always had runny poo and picked at his food all the time. He wouldn't eat the green bits in the bakers! I have to say we sneakily fed him AG when we looked after him for a long weekend, I couldn't stand picking up runny poo all the time and one of them was on my cream carpet  Thankfully they've changed him onto AG now.

That is really good to know, thank you! His next bag will be Skinners and my purse will be fuller


----------



## penguin

Just wanted to join and say what a massive help this had been.
I have an 18 month old staffie x lab who was suffering from hair loss due to food allergies. Several tests later he was allergic to wheat, soya and rice. Switched him to James well beloved turkey and veg when we found that out, but will switch to the fishmonger stuff from pets at home once its finished!


----------



## xxflair

Im not too sure if this food has been mentioned but I have only recently stumbled across it myself on Zooplus and Which Dog Food.com. It's called Lupo Sensitive and they appear to do two versions which are grain free, something which I want to transition my Sibe over too. I've tried to find as much information about the brand as I can but not many people talk about it. Is it a new brand as I never really saw it on Zooplus before?

Here is the link;
Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £19+ at zooplus!

This listing of dog foods has been a great help and I'm really considering moving my pooch on over to some of the green grain free foods. 
Thank you so much for your hard work hun


----------



## SixStar

xxflair said:


> Im not too sure if this food has been mentioned but I have only recently stumbled across it myself on Zooplus and Which Dog Food.com. It's called Lupo Sensitive and they appear to do two versions which are grain free, something which I want to transition my Sibe over too. I've tried to find as much information about the brand as I can but not many people talk about it. Is it a new brand as I never really saw it on Zooplus before?
> 
> Here is the link;
> Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £19+ at zooplus!
> 
> This listing of dog foods has been a great help and I'm really considering moving my pooch on over to some of the green grain free foods.
> Thank you so much for your hard work hun


*LUPO SENSITIVE (24/10, grain free)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 180g
*Daily feeding cost:* 48p

*Ingredients:* Dried ground chicken meat (33%), potato flour (32%), dried ground parsnips, beet pulp, milk thistle (5%), coldpressed blended vegetable oil (5% [linseed, rapeseed, borage oil]), seaweed meal, salmon oil (2%), dried moor extract (1.5%), dried chicory (1.5%), mineral clay (1%) , dried nettle leaves (1%), dried dandelion leaves (1%), yucca schidigera.

Really torn over putting this as an orange or green, it's very borderline - will put it as an orange, but it's very top of that group. Good ingredients, resonable meat content, high oil content so would be very good for coats and skin, and works out quite cheap to feed.


----------



## xxflair

Thank you for doing this hun 
Im torn between a couple of the green foods so hopefully I'll be able to choose by payday 
They also do another version here;
Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £19+ at zooplus!


----------



## SixStar

xxflair said:


> Thank you for doing this hun
> Im torn between a couple of the green foods so hopefully I'll be able to choose by payday
> They also do another version here;
> Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £19+ at zooplus!


Glad to be able to be of some help 

*LUPO SENSITIVE (20/8, grain free)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 180g
*Daily feeding cost:* 48p

*Ingredients:* Potato flour (36%) , ground dried chicken meat (29%), ground dried parsnips, beet pulp, milk thistle (5%), cold pressed blended vegetable oil (4.5% [linseed, rapeseed, borage oil]), seaweed meal, salmon oil (1.5%), dried moor extract (1.5%), dried chicory (1.5%), mineral clay (1%), dried nettle leaves (1%), dried dandelion leaves (1%), yucca schidigera.

Really very little difference between the two - the 24/10 formula just has the edge with a bit higher meat content.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Which is better? Arden Grange sensitive ocean fish or Fish4dogs finest?


----------



## xxflair

I would say, after looking at both sets of ingredients, that Fish4dogs finest is slightly better. Fish4dogs, for roughly £4.00 more, sell the superior mix which is far better than the two you asked about originally.


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Which is better? Arden Grange sensitive ocean fish or Fish4dogs finest?


Do you mean F4D Finest or Superior?

Arden Grange Sensitive is much better than F4D Finest, but very similar to F4D Superior.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

SixStar said:


> Do you mean F4D Finest or Superior?
> 
> Arden Grange Sensitive is much better than F4D Finest, but very similar to F4D Superior.


I was looking at the F4D finest. Why is AG sensitive much better?

One thing i don't like about F4D is the use of farmed salmon.


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I was looking at the F4D finest. Why is AG sensitive much better?
> 
> One thing i don't like about F4D is the use of farmed salmon.


Arden Grange Sensitive has 26% haddock meal, Fish4Dogs Finest Salmon has 27% fresh salmon, and 6% fish meal - so a final total fish content of about 12% after the moisture has been removed from the fresh salmon


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

SixStar said:


> Arden Grange Sensitive has 26% haddock meal, Fish4Dogs Finest Salmon has 27% fresh salmon, and 6% fish meal - so a final total fish content of about 12% after the moisture has been removed from the fresh salmon


Should be called potatoandpeas4dogs  lol


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

SixStar said:


> Arden Grange Sensitive has 26% haddock meal, Fish4Dogs Finest Salmon has 27% fresh salmon, and 6% fish meal - so a final total fish content of about 12% after the moisture has been removed from the fresh salmon


I think fish4dogs finest fish is more like 15-16% fish. 8.7% fish meal not 6%. Got a sample and my dog was drooling for them !


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I think fish4dogs finest fish is more like 15-16% fish. 8.7% fish meal not 6%. Got a sample and my dog was drooling for them !


Sorry they told me it was 6% when I emailed them just after the changes. Still pretty bad though, real shame considering it used to be such a good food  My lads love it too, I have a bag of the Superior in at the moment and they're as mad for it as they always have been.


----------



## Leanne77

As a raw feeder I have never looked through the index before. However, I always keep kibble in for training, games etc and normally buy Taste of the Wild but due to being skint, I wanted something cheaper and was prepared for inferior quality. I was looking to spend about £20 but it's unbelievable that you cant get a decent 15kg bag of food for that price. I will budge a little on quality but i'm not prepared to buy the red foods.

I do also want to congratulate you on an excellent index and the work you have obviously put into it.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

SixStar said:


> Sorry they told me it was 6% when I emailed them just after the changes. Still pretty bad though, real shame considering it used to be such a good food  My lads love it too, I have a bag of the Superior in at the moment and they're as mad for it as they always have been.


Yea it is a shame. Would be ok if the changes came with a lower price but they dont .


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Would Acana Chichen and potato get a green?


----------



## Old Shep

How is it decided what constitutes a decent dog food? What are they measured against?

I know there are international guidelines for manufactured dog food. Is it based on foods which adhere to this?


----------



## SixStar

Old Shep said:


> How is it decided what constitutes a decent dog food? What are they measured against?
> 
> I know there are international guidelines for manufactured dog food. Is it based on foods which adhere to this?


I have based it simply on the ingredients.


----------



## Old Shep

can you expand on that?

What would constitue good or bad ingredients and how do you know what is required for dogs?


I appreciate there has beena lot of work gone into this list. I'd like to know more about it.

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Old Shep said:


> can you expand on that?
> 
> What would constitue good or bad ingredients and how do you know what is required for dogs?
> 
> I appreciate there has beena lot of work gone into this list. I'd like to know more about it.
> 
> Thanks


I look at if the food contains grains, cereals and cheap fillers - all of which are not necessary or natural in a dogs diet, and whether the food has potentially harmful artificial additives, colourings, added sugars and/or cariogens. The meat content is also taken into consideration, considering that is what a canines natural diet is.


----------



## Old Shep

OK.

Most dog food manufacturers follow the NAS (National Academy of Science) guidelines for nutritional requirements. These are put together by a group of scientists (specifically, the sub committee on dog and cat nutrition). It is published as "The Nutrient Requirements for Dogs and Cats" and is updated regularly to keep up with current research findings.

It's a pretty weighty tome, but they also produce a wee helpful pamphlet for the general public

http://dels-old.nas.edu/dels/rpt_briefs/dog_nutrition_final.pdf

would that be of any help?


----------



## SixStar

Old Shep said:


> OK.
> 
> Most dog food manufacturers follow the NAS (National Academy of Science) guidelines for nutritional requirements. These are put together by a group of scientists (specifically, the sub committee on dog and cat nutrition). It is published as "The Nutrient Requirements for Dogs and Cats" and is updated regularly to keep up with current research findings.
> 
> It's a pretty weighty tome, but they also produce a wee helpful pamphlet for the general public
> 
> http://dels-old.nas.edu/dels/rpt_briefs/dog_nutrition_final.pdf
> 
> would that be of any help?


Thanks, but like I say - the foods are rated on ingredients, and whether they make an suitable diet for their target species


----------



## Old Shep

what do you mean? Sorry, I don't understand.


----------



## rona

Old Shep said:


> OK.
> 
> Most dog food manufacturers follow the NAS (National Academy of Science) guidelines for nutritional requirements. These are put together by a group of scientists (specifically, the sub committee on dog and cat nutrition). It is published as "The Nutrient Requirements for Dogs and Cats" and is updated regularly to keep up with current research findings.
> 
> It's a pretty weighty tome, but they also produce a wee helpful pamphlet for the general public
> 
> http://dels-old.nas.edu/dels/rpt_briefs/dog_nutrition_final.pdf
> 
> would that be of any help?


Thank you for that link. It will be a very good reference point 

Can I ask if you know if it was sponsored by the pet food industry?


----------



## SixStar

Old Shep said:


> what do you mean? Sorry, I don't understand.


I have rated the foods simply on the ingredients and additives. They are all complete foods, so are all, nutrient wise, sufficient diets for dogs and will conform to the standards required, but I've just looked at the ingredients contained within them, and whether or not those ingredients are suitable, natural ones for dogs.


----------



## Old Shep

Thank you, sixstar. I understand now. If they are "conform to the standards required" will they not then be "suitable"?



> Can I ask if you know if it was sponsored by the pet food industry?


as far as I am aware it is not financed by any one source. It appears to be the "bible" to which most manufacturers subscribe.

The NAS is an extremely reputable organisation and I would be inclined to regard their publications in high esteem 
National Academy of Sciences
National Academy of Sciences - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SixStar

Old Shep said:


> Thank you, sixstar. I understand now. If they are "conform to the standards required" will they not then be "suitable"?
> 
> as far as I am aware it is not financed by any one source. It appears to be the "bible" to which most manufacturers subscribe.
> 
> The NAS is an extremely reputable organisation and I would be inclined to regard their publications in high esteem
> National Academy of Sciences
> National Academy of Sciences - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You're welcome. Nutrient wise they will conform, they will have the right levels of vitamins etc required, but the quality of ingredients will vary immensely - some full of grain and very little meat which is not good for dogs (regardless of whether the nutrient requirements are met) - a bit like us eating a diet of cake but then taking a vitamin supplement!


----------



## Goblin

Old Shep said:


> Most dog food manufacturers follow the NAS (National Academy of Science) guidelines for nutritional requirements.


Not strictly true. To quote the The European Pet Food Industry Federation (FEDIAF) which produces their own nutrient profile...


> The industry uses as a basis and is a contributor to the research studies published by the internationally recognised authorities, the American Association of Food Control Officers (AAFCO) and the National Research Council (NRC) of the National Academy of Sciences in the USA. In addition, the industry has internal Nutritional Guidelines.





> FEDIAF represents the national pet food industry associations in the EU and from Bosnia-Herzegovina, Croatia, Norway, Russia, Serbia and Switzerland, representing in the region of 450 pet food factories across Europe.


Their nutrient profile differs from the information in your link. Carbohydrates for instance are not required and hardly mentioned.


----------



## Zoeclarke

This thread is so useful! 

I'm purchasing my puppy in a few weeks , its currently fed on burgees supa dog which has been red listed. 

Can you recommend me a good puppy food in the orange band for a Labrador? 

Thought about the skinner salmon, do they do a puppy version? I have pets at home and countrywide near me so will be buying in monthly bulk.


----------



## SixStar

Zoeclarke said:


> This thread is so useful!
> 
> I'm purchasing my puppy in a few weeks , its currently fed on burgees supa dog which has been red listed.
> 
> Can you recommend me a good puppy food in the orange band for a Labrador?
> 
> Thought about the skinner salmon, do they do a puppy version? I have pets at home and countrywide near me so will be buying in monthly bulk.


Hi Zoe - the Burgess Supadog Sensitive is a good food, that's listed in orange. There are a few varieties of Burgess Supadog, which one is your pup on? Although the foods listed are adult foods they are all fine for a puppy too - there is no need for separate puppy food


----------



## Old Shep

Interesting Goblin. Do you have a link to a source where it states this? It seesm a bit starnge that 2 advisory groups should apparently differ so much.

Chudleys, made by Hodson and Dorrell follow the NAS guidelines. Do you know which manufacturers don't?


----------



## Goblin

Old Shep said:


> Thank you, sixstar. I understand now. If they are "conform to the standards required" will they not then be "suitable"?


Good question and I hope Sixstar doesn't mind me butting in.

There's a great example which is often used. Mix leather boots, sawdust and motor oil along with added vitamins etc. Send it off to a lab and you can get protein x%, fat y%, fibre z% where the protein comes from the leather, fat from the oil and fibre from the sawdust. It could be correct as far as laboratory analysis goes and you could tweak it even more to match nutrient profiles. Would you want to feed it to your dogs?


----------



## Old Shep

But the NAS guidelines don't just list basic % requirements.

For example, they detail specific amino acids (dispensable and essential.)

Your analogy is crude and unhelpful.


----------



## Goblin

Old Shep said:


> But the NAS guidelines don't just list basic % requirements.
> 
> For example, they detail specific amino acids (dispensable and essential.)


As do the nutrient profiles available at Nutrition | FEDIAF The example principle is sound. Laboratory results can be fooled by ingredients which do not match the target animal. Different ingredients may help food to match profiles but cause unwanted side effects. There's far more to nutrition than complex nutrition tables or does the full NAS document go into a complete list of possible ingredients and their potential side effects and interactions with the basic biology of a dog?


----------



## Zoeclarke

SixStar said:


> Hi Zoe - the Burgess Supadog Sensitive is a good food, that's listed in orange. There are a few varieties of Burgess Supadog, which one is your pup on? Although the foods listed are adult foods they are all fine for a puppy too - there is no need for separate puppy food


Hi  it's on the puppy version (chicken)

So is it best to progress onto the sensitive version of the same brand or try a better one?

I would like to feed it the best to my budget, which is £30-40 a month , I thought about a raw diet at first, I'm a bit Sqeemish though :mellow:


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Zoeclarke said:


> Hi  it's on the puppy version (chicken)
> 
> So is it best to progress onto the sensitive version of the same brand or try a better one?
> 
> I would like to feed it the best to my budget, which is £30-40 a month , I thought about a raw diet at first, I'm a bit Sqeemish though :mellow:


If it was me i wouldn't feed Burgess sensitive.
In my opinion you should feed a proper large breed puppy food to a large breed dog as they have different calcium and phosphorus amounts.

I used Arden Grange large breed puppy for my Golden Retriever and she never had an upset stomach due to the food. Barking heads do a large breed puppy too which is has slightly better ingredients.


----------



## SixStar

Zoeclarke said:


> Hi  it's on the puppy version (chicken)
> 
> So is it best to progress onto the sensitive version of the same brand or try a better one?
> 
> I would like to feed it the best to my budget, which is £30-40 a month , I thought about a raw diet at first, I'm a bit Sqeemish though :mellow:


Yes, Burgess Sensitive is a good food - and if he is having no problems on the puppy version, the Sensitive would be a good step up 

I have never fed puppy food to my dogs - and I've had several large and giant breeds - it can cause too rapid growth which is no good at all for their joints and bones. A good quality adult food is much better


----------



## Zoeclarke

Excellent thank you very much for your advice


----------



## mollymo

Hi sixstar,
Could you have a peep at burns active for me and give me your opinion on it please as Im still looking for something higher in fat and oil instead of the cereal free vitalin as low in fat and oil.
This burns looks fairly new and higher in meat content than normal burns


----------



## SixStar

mollymo said:


> Hi sixstar,
> Could you have a peep at burns active for me and give me your opinion on it please as Im still looking for something higher in fat and oil instead of the cereal free vitalin as low in fat and oil.
> This burns looks fairly new and higher in meat content than normal burns


*BURNS (active)*

*Price (12kg):* £33.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 41p

*Ingredients:* White rice (38%), chicken meal (27%), chicken oil, oats, peas, whole linseed, fish meal, beet pulp, sunflower oil, seaweed, vitamins, minerals, yucca extract 

Hi mollymo, you're right, it's higher in meat than the original Burns, but still very cereal heavy, and anything with that much cereal isn't going to do alot to get or keep weight on a dog!


----------



## mollymo

SixStar said:


> *BURNS (active)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £33.59
> *Suggested daily amount:* 150g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 41p
> 
> *Ingredients:* White rice (38%), chicken meal (27%), chicken oil, oats, peas, whole linseed, fish meal, beet pulp, sunflower oil, seaweed, vitamins, minerals, yucca extract
> 
> Hi mollymo, you're right, it's higher in meat than the original Burns, but still very cereal heavy, and anything with that much cereal isn't going to do alot to get or keep weight on a dog!


Thankyou I appreciate that and I will keep looking.


----------



## Born2BWild

Sorry, one more question... (on behalf of a friend who isn't a PF member)

Skinners field and trial duck/salmon and rice OR Burns Active ? I like Burns for its higher meat content but like Skinners for the use for brown rice instead of white and the price difference! x


----------



## SixStar

Born2BWild said:


> Sorry, one more question... (on behalf of a friend who isn't a PF member)
> 
> Skinners field and trial duck/salmon and rice OR Burns Active ? I like Burns for its higher meat content but like Skinners for the use for brown rice instead of white and the price difference! x


Hmm, if cost wasn't an issue I'd say Burns Active purely because of the higher meat content BUT I really do loathe saying that because of how much more they charge, when the two products are incredibly similar!


----------



## Born2BWild

Price is an issue at the moment as she is out of work. She had been feeding JWB but is finding it too expensive x


----------



## semb87

I'd just like to say thank you SixStar for this index. My GSP had a couple of stomach issues thanks to giardia AND campa bacteria from an early age, once he finished his treatment the vet suggested a better food of Hills Science Plan. 

A few weeks went by and he was looking great, until the tummy troubles reared there ugly head  after a week of bland diet consisting of rice and eggs he was back to normal and sleeping through the night again - yay! We then went back onto Hills, within 6 hours he was having awful wind, bad stomach again and I had a night of 3 getups and 1 and a half bowls of water been drunk 

It was thanks to this thread that we realised we were on the wrong food for Bauer, & having been back to vets realised there may be a connection to the wall of shelves containing Hills for sale to why they recommended the brand to us. We have been on Arden Grange for 5 days now and he is back to sleeping through the night, normal toilet and normal doggy wind on the odd occasion! 

If it hadn't been for this thread, we would have simply taken the vets advice of his problems being due to his illnesses still having some remnants and this would go over a few months. You've helped us get a happy puppy again and saved us from months of sleepless nights!


----------



## IncaThePup

what page is Wafcol on? I skipped to end thinking it be at end but it's people's posts! 

Fishmongers is green and JWB cereal free is yellow even though that has no cereal in either? ..I was wondering what Wafcol grain free salmon & potato (adult or light) was colour wise?

The Fishmongers one seems a better price too..looking into getting both dogs on one food when JJ hits 6 months. (and Inca is a senior currently on JWB senior which isn't mentioned on here)

Is Fishmongers a british made food?


----------



## Guest

IncaThePup said:


> what page is Wafcol on? I skipped to end thinking it be at end but it's people's posts!
> 
> Fishmongers is green and JWB cereal free is yellow even though that has no cereal in either? ..I was wondering what Wafcol grain free salmon & potato (adult or light) was colour wise?
> 
> The Fishmongers one seems a better price too..looking into getting both dogs on one food when JJ hits 6 months. (and Inca is a senior currently on JWB senior which isn't mentioned on here)
> 
> Is Fishmongers a british made food?


Wafcol is on pg 2, the salmon and potato one is orange.


----------



## IncaThePup

Thanks..I like Taste of the Wild too but looked expensive and could only find big bags on zooplus but just found 2kg bags for £12 online so wondering whether to try them on it. 

TOTW has some unusual ingredients ie bison etc and doesn't seem full of filler, would it be too high protein for Inca at 12yrs?


----------



## sianrees1979

IncaThePup said:


> Thanks..I like Taste of the Wild too but looked expensive and could only find big bags on zooplus but just found 2kg bags for £12 online so wondering whether to try them on it.
> 
> TOTW has some unusual ingredients ie bison etc and doesn't seem full of filler, would it be too high protein for Inca at 12yrs?


have you thought about trying eden, it comes in 7.5kg & 15kg bags Products


----------



## IncaThePup

sianrees1979 said:


> have you thought about trying eden, it comes in 7.5kg & 15kg bags Products


what do they score on here?


----------



## Guest

Six Star hasn't got it on here yet but I'm pretty sure it would be green -

_Ingredients: Chicken, 19%, Chicken 17% (from Dried Chicken), Salmon, 16%, 
Herring 14% (from Dried Herring), Potato 10%, Sweet Potato 5%, Chicken Fat 5%, Duck 4% (from Dried Duck), Whole Egg 3% (from Dried Egg), Chicken Gravy 2%, White Fish 2%, Lucerne, Pea Fibre, Mineral & Vitamins, Carrot, Spinach, Apple, Joint Support Pack (Glucosamine (355mg/Kg), MSM (355mg/Kg) & Chondroitin (250mg/Kg)), Rosehips, Camomile, Burdock Root, Aniseed & Fenugreek, Thyme, Marjoram, Oregano, Seaweed, Cranberry and Prebiotic FOS_

EDIT: Oops I tell a lie, it is on here! Sorry Six Star  And it is green


----------



## IncaThePup

They emailed me back they won't have smaller sizes till may/june and its actually cheaper keeping them on their own foods. 

I might get a bag of Fishmongers to try next month as there's a a nice waterproof coat on [email protected] I'd like for him when he needs one next size up and needs some birthday treats for my gal who'll be 12 beginning of March!


----------



## IncaThePup

The wafcol one is misleading, it lists potato first but salmon and salmon meal comes to 36% then theres salmon oil and salmon digest listed later (only tiny amounts) but adds up to more percentage than the potato? ..so why isn't the salmon listed first ?


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> The wafcol one is misleading, it lists potato first but salmon and salmon meal comes to 36% then theres salmon oil and salmon digest listed later (only tiny amounts) but adds up to more percentage than the potato? ..so why isn't the salmon listed first ?


Because the fresh salmon, salmon meal, salmon digest and salmon oil are all seperate ingredients.

It'd be even more misleading to include them all under the term 'salmon' when they are different components.


----------



## ADaisy

Hi there....

Great post and I wish I had read this before or taken more time before deciding on Bakers!!

I had both of my Westies on JWB but when I lost my old girl last year, 15.5 years, I decided to change my old boy's food, 12.5 years, as he has lost quite a few teeth so I switched to, holding head in shame, to Baker's small bite. He eats it ok but has had bouts of loose poo, wind etc etc that he has NEVER had before in his life!

So, what to change to for an older dog with not a lot of teeth?! I have looked through your list and see Orijen seems very good but need to see what is available at Tesco or Pets at Home as that is the nearest to me

Thanks again and I should look here more often


----------



## SixStar

ADaisy said:


> Hi there....
> 
> Great post and I wish I had read this before or taken more time before deciding on Bakers!!
> 
> I had both of my Westies on JWB but when I lost my old girl last year, 15.5 years, I decided to change my old boy's food, 12.5 years, as he has lost quite a few teeth so I switched to, holding head in shame, to Baker's small bite. He eats it ok but has had bouts of loose poo, wind etc etc that he has NEVER had before in his life!
> 
> So, what to change to for an older dog with not a lot of teeth?! I have looked through your list and see Orijen seems very good but need to see what is available at Tesco or Pets at Home as that is the nearest to me
> 
> Thanks again and I should look here more often


Hi, glad it's been useful 

Arden Grange Mini, Wainwrights Small Breed, Wafcol salmon & potato Small/Medium, Applaws Small/Medium and James Wellbeloved Small Breed all have very small kibble pieces so may be suitable for your gappy gummy boy!  All available from Pets At Home.

Fishmongers is another good one from Pets At Home, but not sure on kibble size with that one.

Your choice of good dog food in Tesco is going to be extremely limited though I'm afraid - Lathams is as good as it gets!

However, if you are willing to order online then a whole new world opens up!


----------



## ADaisy

Hi again, thanks so much for your quick reply 

Just looked tapers at home and couldn't see many of your 'greenies' so maybe I missed your ones you've listed for me.

Your right Tesco is rubbish although I did have some of the Vets Kitchen as a sample and he liked that and it was quite 

thanks again


----------



## ADaisy

Sorry some of that didn't make sense this iPad runs away sometimes!

Happy to order on line so just checking the other names now


----------



## SixStar

ADaisy said:


> Hi again, thanks so much for your quick reply
> 
> Just looked tapers at home and couldn't see many of your 'greenies' so maybe I missed your ones you've listed for me.
> 
> Your right Tesco is rubbish although I did have some of the Vets Kitchen as a sample and he liked that and it was quite
> 
> thanks again


Applaws (green) - Applaws No Cereal Complete Dry Adult Dog Food Chicken with Lamb 2kg. | Pets at Home
JWB Small Breed (orange) - James Wellbeloved Small Breed Dog Food Turkey with Rice 1.5kg | Pets at Home
Arden Grange Mini (orange) - Arden Grange Adult Mini Dog with Lamb 2kg | Pets at Home
Wainwrights Small Breed (orange) - Wainwrights Small Breed Adult Complete Dog Food with Turkey and Rice 2kg | Pets at Home
Wafcol (orange) - Wafcol Adult Small and Medium Breed Salmon and Potato Dog Food 2.5kg | Pets at Home
Fishmongers (green) - Fishmongers Salmon and Potato Adult Dog Food 1.5kg | Pets at Home

Any would be a HUGE step up from Bakers! 

Yes, you're right, Vets Kitchen isn't bad, didn't realise it was available in Tesco.


----------



## IncaThePup

how come Ashenbanks is green when its first ingredient is potato at min of 41% and the lamb is only 24% but further down JWB cereal free has more fish than potato and also peas (more than the potato) but is 'orange'? 

I think Fishmongers is a good price and for 60% fish and if wanted could add a wet pouch for 99p as occasional treat (which says its 70% fish) I'm thinking of getting one 1.5kg bag and one pouch to try as I want to get a nice waterproof coat off there for Inca for her birthday in March. 

Maybe worth trying first as smallest bag of MWH is gonna be £18 in the new flavour and not out till end of Feb and is not much higher protein (69% or something?) and around £50 for a larger bag of it.


----------



## Born2BWild

Fishmongers has beet pulp in which is a unnecessary ingredient and serves no purpose to dogs. Also, "fish digest" is considered a bad ingredient to some people too. 

Fishmongers is more expensive to feed than MWH (I considered feeding it before choosing MWH and looking at the ingredients closely).

For a 20kg dog it would cost me 80p a day on Fishmongers and 67p a day on Millie's (perhaps even less as I find with Millie's you can feed less than the amounts recommended - dog depending).

It would cost me;

£20.10 per month on Millie's.

£24 per month on Fishmongers.

Edit: THIS IS FOR MY DOGS, OTHER DOGS MAY BE DIFFERENT AND REQUIRE MORE/LESS


----------



## IncaThePup

I asked on MWH FB page and they worked out 10kg bag would last only 18 days I think? 

but JJ's 3kg Wafcol currently and lasted him a month and Inca's is JWB 2kg and is around same... so a 5kg bag should last them both a month surely? .. thats £24.99 for the new duck one. 

Currently JJ's wafcol puppy is £11 on Amazon subscribe & save and Inca's JWB senior I'm getting for £6.99 for a 2kg bag.. so £18. I usually buy hers in bulk so get 4 different flavours and her treats and get it delivered about once every 4 months its usually £45-£50 for 4 months food and treats for her. (plus poo bags and wormers in the order too) 

Obviously now have JJ too and his treats have to be gluten free, but still I think £25 a month would cover them both and work out cheaper than £39.95 for 18 days?


----------



## Born2BWild

IncaThePup said:


> I asked on MWH FB page and they worked out 10kg bag would last only 18 days I think?
> 
> but JJ's 3kg Wafcol currently and lasted him a month and Inca's is JWB 2kg and is around same... so a 5kg bag should last them both a month surely? .. thats £24.99 for the new duck one.
> 
> Currently JJ's wafcol puppy is £11 on Amazon subscribe & save and Inca's JWB senior I'm getting for £6.99 for a 2kg bag.. so £18. I usually buy hers in bulk so get 4 different flavours and her treats and get it delivered about once every 4 months its usually £45-£50 for 4 months food and treats for her. (plus poo bags and wormers in the order too)
> 
> Obviously now have JJ too and his treats have to be gluten free, but still I think £25 a month would cover them both and work out cheaper than £39.95 for 18 days?


The smaller bag you buy the more it will be. A 10kg bag will last my 30kg hound 33 days. What are your dogs weights ?

Personally, I wouldn't feed puppy or senior foods - in the wild dogs wouldn't eat specific foods for their life stage. It's all a money making gimmick - senior foods tend to have more filler in than meat so it is "lighter", but makes the quality of the food less. And puppy foods have more added to aid "growth" but would encourage growth too rapidly in the dog.


----------



## IncaThePup

Born2BWild said:


> The smaller bag you buy the more it will be. A 10kg bag will last my 30kg hound 33 days. What are your dogs weights ?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't feed puppy or senior foods - in the wild dogs wouldn't eat specific foods for their life stage. It's all a money making gimmick - senior foods tend to have more filler in than meat so it is "lighter", but makes the quality of the food less. And puppy foods have more added to aid "growth" but would encourage growth too rapidly in the dog.


Inca is around 20kg and is 12yrs old in March, JJ is 4 month old and was somewhere between 7.5-8kg when vet weighed him last week (he wouldn't stop wriggling vet did it 3 times and got numbers in that range each time) but he weighed 7kg when first vet weighed him at 9 weeks when I first registered him with them!

I was thinking he was gonna be around 10kg, vet was expecting 10-12kg as he appears chunky but has a really thick coat you can actually feel his bones quite clearly under all that fur! If wet his fur so can see his actual size he's really quite small for 4 month collie! (compared with some friends collies on FB who are few weeks younger but bigger than him height and weight wise)

He had sickness bug other weekend and bad squits the day after but still the vet was really surprised by his low weight and was only expecting him to have lost a couple of pounds from it.


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> how come Ashenbanks is green when its first ingredient is potato at min of 41% and the lamb is only 24% but further down JWB cereal free has more fish than potato and also peas (more than the potato) but is 'orange'? .


Ashenbank - total meat content is 45% (fresh and meal combined), whereas James Wellbeloved cereal free fish & veg is 26%.


----------



## Born2BWild

IncaThePup said:


> Inca is around 20kg and is 12yrs old in March, JJ is 4 month old and was somewhere between 7.5-8kg when vet weighed him last week (he wouldn't stop wriggling vet did it 3 times and got numbers in that range each time) but he weighed 7kg when first vet weighed him at 9 weeks when I first registered him with them!
> 
> I was thinking he was gonna be around 10kg, vet was expecting 10-12kg as he appears chunky but has a really thick coat you can actually feel his bones quite clearly under all that fur! If wet his fur so can see his actual size he's really quite small for 4 month collie! (compared with some friends collies on FB who are few weeks younger but bigger than him height and weight wise)
> 
> He had sickness bug other weekend and bad squits the day after but still the vet was really surprised by his low weight and was only expecting him to have lost a couple of pounds from it.


Ok, so if you follow the guidelines of Millie's it will work out what they've said but saying that the guidelines are generous and many people find they need to feed less. If this is the case, then it would be cheaper for you on MWH. Is it the cost or the quality of food you are looking for ? And have you considered raw feeding at all ? If its the cost and quality you are looking for it can be really cheap if you befriend a butcher  My dogs were best if I fed 10g of Millie's per kg of weigh (80g my 8kg terrier and 300g my 30kg greyhound) feeding them both for £38.44 a month (based on buying a 14.5kg bag) My Terrier is on raw food as it is the best suited diet for her and her medical issues, she doesn't do well on dry kibbles (even if soaked) and have found the most natural is better for her.


----------



## soulful dog

Born2BWild said:


> For a 20kg dog it would cost me 80p a day on Fishmongers and 67p a day on Millie's (perhaps even less as I find with Millie's you can feed less than the amounts recommended - dog depending).


From the feeding guide on the Millies Wolfheart website, it states:

"20kg = 240g per day Cost per day = 0.80p"


----------



## Born2BWild

soulful dog said:


> From the feeding guide on the Millies Wolfheart website, it states:
> 
> "20kg = 240g per day Cost per day = 0.80p"


The feeding guidelines are very generous, most people feed less  My 8kg dog was on 80g when should have been fed 110/120g  xx


----------



## soulful dog

I know you said that in your earlier post, but based on the manufacturers recommendations, it does work out at 80p a day, not 67p or cheaper as you indicated. Sorry not trying to be picky or anything, your post just piqued my interest and I was disappointed to see that the guideline figures were a bit higher. I just know that my dog would probably look at me in disgust if I fed him less than recommended 300g per day (he's a greedy labrador)!

I still might give it a try when they release the Countryside Range....


----------



## Born2BWild

soulful dog said:


> I know you said that in your earlier post, but based on the manufacturers recommendations, it does work out at 80p a day, not 67p or cheaper as you indicated. Sorry not trying to be picky or anything, your post just piqued my interest and I was disappointed to see that the guideline figures were a bit higher. I just know that my dog would probably look at me in disgust if I fed him less than recommended 300g per day (he's a greedy labrador)!
> 
> I still might give it a try when they release the Countryside Range....


I did state for my dogs not everyone's dogs in general


----------



## IncaThePup

Can someone tell me.... if food says 60% salmon that doesn't mean its 60% protein does it? .. or does it? 

Have someone going on about it been too much protein for JJ and I already ordered the Fishmongers dry (which claims it 60%) and some wet trays (which claim 70%).. I know fish is a protein but does that mean the food has 60 & 70& protein in? 

Person is claiming BC's shouldn't have over 20% but I think Wafcol has something like 26 or 29% fish or something? I don't want him on a rubbish food that's all cereal as he's grain free and surely raw diet is more protein as its all raw meat?? 

I think it's healthier to have more proteins than carbs having been on a diet for the last year and half. . carbs turn to fat if energy is not used! .. or maybe been burned off too quickly in JJ's case.. I figure more protein would mean he would build muscle and bulk out a bit as I'm been told he's underweight. (He's only 17 weeks old!) 

Thanks


----------



## Goblin

IncaThePup said:


> Can someone tell me.... if food says 60% salmon that doesn't mean its 60% protein does it? .. or does it?


No it doesn't. About 70% of fresh meat is actually water. You may find Meat Protein Comparison - Juxtable.com to be of interest although fish isn't mentioned but gives you some idea of protein %. When talking about meat meal however I believe 10% can be counted as water. The protein content is therefore far higher.



> Person is claiming BC's shouldn't have over 20% but I think Wafcol has something like 26 or 29% fish or something? I don't want him on a rubbish food that's all cereal as he's grain free and surely raw diet is more protein as its all raw meat??


My understanding is Border Collies (assume that's what you mean by BC) do have sensitive stomachs. When talking about protein you are talking about the "quality" of the protein, not just amount.



> I think it's healthier to have more proteins than carbs


I agree, in fact if you look at the food nutrient profiles they hardly mention carbs. Carbohydrates are needed to form the pellets of dry food though and let's face it, things like potatoes, corn, maize tend to be cheaper than meat.


----------



## IncaThePup

so crude protein means how much protein is actually in the food? For Fishmongers it says 29%.. out of 60% Salmon so I'd assume Wafcol would be even lower giving the fish content is only in the twenties to start with? 

I thought Salmon is easy to digest and he's on Wafcol salmon & potato so not too big of a change for him but Fishmongers seemed better quality with higher percentage fish than potato? I only got a 1.5kg bag to try him on and a couple of trays as a treat for their Kongs. 

I don't mind him having potato he will easily burn off the calories, he is skinny. He's been like a little rocket leaping around the garden after snowballs.. lol! He obviously not suffering from lack of strength in his little legs, he left the ground several times to jump in the air for them! 

I looked at more expensive foods but also have like 70% fish or meat etc so I'm assuming that would translate to higher percentage of actual protein? .. can someone recommend a dry grain free kibble that would be 20% or less actual protein that isn't in the 'red' category? .. just in case the Fishmongers trial doesn't work out. 

I would prefer something fish & veg or meat & veg based if possible or sweet potato rather than white and no grains. I might try him on plain rice to see if he's ok with that so I could maybe include foods that have rice but no other grains in my search if needed? I might get some samples sent as he might prefer a meat based one over fish? 

Thanks


----------



## Goblin

IncaThePup said:


> so crude protein means how much protein is actually in the food? For Fishmongers it says 29%.. out of 60% Salmon so I'd assume Wafcol would be even lower giving the fish content is only in the twenties to start with?





> I looked at more expensive foods but also have like 70% fish or meat etc so I'm assuming that would translate to higher percentage of actual protein?


Crude protein is simply a laboratory chemical analysis value. It has nothing to actually do with how good the proteins sources are for dogs. Certain, what I would call "fillers", can push up the protein value but actually be of little value in terms of dog nutrition. Don't assume crude protein = meat or even quality protein.


----------



## IncaThePup

I don't know how I'm meant to work out then if food is of good quality for him or the right level of protein for him?? 

Fishmongers is a 'green' food in the list so assumed that means its one of the best ones out there with quality ingredients?


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> I don't know how I'm meant to work out then if food is of good quality for him or the right level of protein for him??
> 
> Fishmongers is a 'green' food in the list so assumed that means its one of the best ones out there with quality ingredients?


Don't get too hung up on the protein content, you'll drive yourself mad tying yourself in knots!

_Any_ of the green listed foods are good quality kibbles, and would be perfectly fine for a dog of JJ's age and breed.

I'd pick one, stick with it, get him settled, and leave it at that


----------



## Goblin

IncaThePup said:


> I don't know how I'm meant to work out then if food is of good quality for him or the right level of protein for him??


Minefield is an appropriate phrase and everyone has an opinion  Most people simply look at things like protein and compare with "human" nutrition and the manufacturers often rely on this (hence why all the colours added for some, dogs don't care). It is only when you look at dog nutrition and ingredients you start to realize it's not a simple matter.

I do agree with SixStar. Pick a food based on ingredients and stick with it unless it becomes obvious your dog isn't doing well on it.


----------



## IncaThePup

The woman from breeder club is insisting 29% protein is too high for a border collie. They are suggesting stuff like Royal Canin for sensitive tummies but it has wheat and loads of cereal products. 

I've left message on MWH asking what their protein level is, anyone know what it is for Eden or would I be better off feeding wet trays with a basic lower quality kibble/mixer that's cereal free?

They're suggesting Natural Instincts Raw which is too expensive for me at £3.10 per tub when he's gonna need more than one tub and one box is only 12 tubs.. that won't last me long I get food delivered monthly as I'm housebound. 

His wafcol is 29% protein that he's already on.


----------



## cerigitts

IncaThePup said:


> The woman from breeder club is insisting 29% protein is too high for a border collie. They are suggesting stuff like Royal Canin for sensitive tummies but it has wheat and loads of cereal products.
> 
> I've left message on MWH asking what their protein level is, anyone know what it is for Eden or would I be better off feeding wet trays with a basic lower quality kibble/mixer that's cereal free?
> 
> They're suggesting Natural Instincts Raw which is too expensive for me at £3.10 per tub when he's gonna need more than one tub and one box is only 12 tubs.. that won't last me long I get food delivered monthly as I'm housebound.
> 
> His wafcol is 29% protein that he's already on.


For what reason are they stating 29% is to high a protein level ?


----------



## Goblin

Feeding the Border Collie's Fire may be of interest. Once again though.. only opinions.


----------



## IncaThePup

I think they're getting confused.. surely its daily level he's fed not the total of the whole bag? 

I found this example on the internet it was referring to Orijen food. 

"Protein is given in % so eg feeding a 25kg dog a regular food with 25% protein they would need 300g a day which is 75g of protein daily. With Orijen you would feed the same dog 200g a day at 40% protein which is only 80g of protein and has better ingredients" 

Another site stated that if protein comes from meat it will digest correctly, if it comes from cereal, rice, grain etc it will convert it to glucose and can sometimes get dogs that are very hyper after their dinner. 

I'm looking at Eden and asked them on their FB group the lady said 41% proteins There food is made of meats and fish which if the above is true will digest properly. I asked them how much a 4 month Border Collie would need to be fed a day for the protein to be under 20% . 

I'm still waiting for a reply but someone has said on there page that it would be 41% protein in each piece of kibble and one or two cups would also be 41% of the total amount so whose right?


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> I think they're getting confused.. surely its daily level he's fed not the total of the whole bag?
> 
> I found this example on the internet it was referring to Orijen food.
> 
> "Protein is given in % so eg feeding a 25kg dog a regular food with 25% protein they would need 300g a day which is 75g of protein daily. With Orijen you would feed the same dog 200g a day at 40% protein which is only 80g of protein and has better ingredients"
> 
> Another site stated that if protein comes from meat it will digest correctly, if it comes from cereal, rice, grain etc it will convert it to glucose and can sometimes get dogs that are very hyper after their dinner.
> 
> I'm looking at Eden and asked them on their FB group the lady said 41% proteins There food is made of meats and fish which if the above is true will digest properly. I asked them how much a 4 month Border Collie would need to be fed a day for the protein to be under 20% .
> 
> *I'm still waiting for a reply but someone has said on there page that it would be 41% protein in each piece of kibble and one or two cups would also be 41% of the total amount so whose right?*


The bit I've highlighted is right - the protein content is what is in each individual piece of kibble - if you feed 1 piece of kibble that's 41% protein, if you feed a 200g portion of it, that's 41% protein, if you feed the entire 15 kg bag, that's 41% protein.

What is the lady who is spouting this protein talk recommending?! If you're so keen to follow their advice, then you might as well go with what they're suggesting. But I will keep saying the protein _ quantity_ does not matter, it's the _quality_. A great quality food like Eden will have it's protein supplied by meat, so this is fine. It's the low grade foods that are high in protein, low in meat and high in grain that need to be avoided.

My dogs eat a raw diet - all they have is fresh meat, fish, bone and offal - you don't get much higher protein than that. My puppies start on raw at eight weeks, and I've got youngsters and high energy breeds on it - no issues at all with hyperactivity or anything else though because it's all good quality and species appropriate protein


----------



## IncaThePup

This is what I don't understand the breeder starts all her pups on RAW, but I find Kibble easier to manage physically. I'm sure been exclusively on RAW comes to more than 20% protein a day! As you say its the type and quality too. 

I don't want to follow what she says but I was just finding it confusing and wasn't sure who was right.  

The lady from Eden has been the most helpful so I'm going to try him on a small bag of theirs first. Inca will eat the Fishmongers trial pack that comes, she's pretty bombproof when it comes to food and it is a good quality food for a good price, but I want to get JJ's right without having to swap him about on different trial bags with his sensitivities and age and already been underweight as something in the Wafcol is not agreeing with him. What's coming out is nearly as much as what's going in and still loose and fairly shortly after each meal.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

SIXSTAR thank you so much for all the hard work you've put into this updated index!

I'm having to change Dex's food so this thread has been really helpful indeed


----------



## gosh

sorry having to ask ...but any chance of advice for a springer spaniel pup ,12 week old , feeding greedily on chudleys puppy ...
question and advice please ..can i introduce skinners F+T duck/rice ..
or autarkies adult chicken/rice ,in the very near future or will i have to go the junior food first ?
also been searching and searching thru this minefield of dry foods ,
im looking at the above food ,also ......harringtons complete lamb/rice ...
harringtons ruff and ready dry ......or chudleys sensitive dry ....
heeeellllppppp:mad2:


----------



## SixStar

gosh said:


> sorry having to ask ...but any chance of advice for a springer spaniel pup ,12 week old , feeding greedily on chudleys puppy ...
> question and advice please ..can i introduce skinners F+T duck/rice ..
> or autarkies adult chicken/rice ,in the very near future or will i have to go the junior food first ?
> also been searching and searching thru this minefield of dry foods ,
> im looking at the above food ,also ......harringtons complete lamb/rice ...
> harringtons ruff and ready dry ......or chudleys sensitive dry ....
> heeeellllppppp:mad2:


Adult food can be fed from weaning - there is no need for puppy food at all.

Out of the foods you have mentioned I would use Skinners field and trial duck & rice.

I would avoid Harringtons, Ruff & Ready, Aurtarky chicken and Chudleys - lots of wheat and/or maize.


----------



## gosh

"Adult food can be fed from weaning - there is no need for puppy food at all.

Out of the foods you have mentioned I would use Skinners field and trial duck & rice.

I would avoid Harringtons, Ruff & Ready, Aurtarky chicken and Chudleys - lots of wheat and/or maize "

thankx for the info sixstar..,much appreciated ...:thumbup1:
i will go for the skinners F/T......i presume introduce it to the puppy mix slowly 
over a course of a week ,or more ?any idea on daily quantity for 12 week springer ?
thanx again


----------



## Chelseaboy

Hi All,

I am tempted to give my CKC Millies Wolfheart once I have used the F4D bag.
Despite my very limited knowledge this looks a very good food. What are peoples opinions? Also it is high protein and my dog is not very active at all so would this cause a problem?

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## Born2BWild

Chelseaboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am tempted to give my CKC Millies Wolfheart once I have used the F4D bag.
> Despite my very limited knowledge this looks a very good food. What are peoples opinions? Also it is high protein and my dog is not very active at all so would this cause a problem?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Lee


I feed MWH to my Greyhound and I think it's a fantastic food. No nasty ingredients and has proved a hit with Molly. She is a very fussy eater and hasn't refused one bowl of MWH, literally love at first bite LOL. Great family run business who are always there to help and make you feel welcome - not a "commercial feel" when speaking to them if that makes sense ? With 70% salmon and 30% veg with no rice, wheat, maize, beet pulp etc etc it's a food I feel happy feeding  With regards to the protein, the amount doesn't matter as long as its GOOD QUALITY protein, which Millie's use (and only salmon as their protein source unlike other foods which use other ingredients to make up the protein). I honestly cannot fault this food :-D xx


----------



## Chelseaboy

Thanks for your reply . really good to hear! I am pretty sure I am going to go for it especially as they are bringing out a new farmhouse recipe also.


----------



## EmCHammer

I feed my dogs CSJ CP range (21 salmon based for the youngster and 18, lamb based for the older one) and they seem to do well on it.. as did my other staffie.

I swapped from JWB as it was cheaper years ago and seemed to have the same ingredients.

Pup was on Fish for Dogsfrom10 weeks to about 7 months but he seemed to go through it really quickly - and my other dog put on loads of weight - wanted to at least keep on the same supplier for both dogs if found one that suited.

She seems to be a really good do-er; she is 8.5 and is not very active, she will have a bit of a run about on a walk for 5 mins in play, but she does like sleeping alot - any time we have changed her food onto anything fish based or good quality she does seem to put weight on... She has a very small amount of food as it is, so I know could give her a better food but much less, she is 17kg (the heaviest she has ever been) and she has two thirds of a cup (thermos flask cup) twice a day and she still could loose a little bit.

Not that I am thinking of changing atm, but if ever I did ever time I do she ends up puttin gon weight on the smallest amout of food. The 10 month old is growing like a weed and has proportionally alot more than her as his needs are different.

Suppose if its not broke....


----------



## Amy-manycats

Perhaps its because you feed the same amount of a good food and your dog can utilise more of it - and so will put on weight not poo it back out, like with low quality foods.


----------



## EmCHammer

I had thought of this; on fish for dogs she was getting half a small thermos flask cup of food twice a day which didn't seem like alot at all

The pup didn't seem to need any less at all of fish for dogs as the CP21 (suppose he is still growing)


----------



## Lessie

Hi there,

Has Fishmonger's changed their ingredients?

As I've just checked this out on P&H website and it appears to be different compared to the original ingredients as seen on Page One.

FISHMONGERS (salmon & potato)

Price (10kg): £29.99
Suggested daily amount: 250g
Daily feeding cost: 74p

Ingredients: Salmon meal (min 27%), potato (min 27%), salmon (min 24%), salmon Oil (min 9%), sugar beet pulp, salmon digest (min 2%), minerals, brewers yeast, potassium chloride, methionine, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, yucca extract, l-carnitine, beta carotene.

On the website it appears as

_*60% Salmon (Freshly Cooked Salmon 42%, Salmon Meal 12%*_, Salmon Oil 5%, Salmon Digest 1%), 28% Potato (Potato 14%, Potato Starch 14%), Beet Pulp, Minerals, Vitamins, Brewers Yeast, Mannanoligosaccharides (530 mg/kg), Fructooligosaccharides (530 mg/kg), Yu

As seen in bold - they're both different?

Does this make any difference? If so - is it good/bad?

Thank-you.


----------



## SixStar

Lessie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Has Fishmonger's changed their ingredients?
> 
> As I've just checked this out on P&H website and it appears to be different compared to the original ingredients as seen on Page One.
> 
> FISHMONGERS (salmon & potato)
> 
> Price (10kg): £29.99
> Suggested daily amount: 250g
> Daily feeding cost: 74p
> 
> Ingredients: Salmon meal (min 27%), potato (min 27%), salmon (min 24%), salmon Oil (min 9%), sugar beet pulp, salmon digest (min 2%), minerals, brewers yeast, potassium chloride, methionine, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, yucca extract, l-carnitine, beta carotene.
> 
> On the website it appears as
> 
> _*60% Salmon (Freshly Cooked Salmon 42%, Salmon Meal 12%*_, Salmon Oil 5%, Salmon Digest 1%), 28% Potato (Potato 14%, Potato Starch 14%), Beet Pulp, Minerals, Vitamins, Brewers Yeast, Mannanoligosaccharides (530 mg/kg), Fructooligosaccharides (530 mg/kg), Yu
> 
> As seen in bold - they're both different?
> 
> Does this make any difference? If so - is it good/bad?
> 
> Thank-you.


Thanks for that, I'll update the listing. It's a change for the better


----------



## SueBoo

SixStar said:


> Thanks for that, I'll update the listing. It's a change for the better


Are you sure it is better? I thought fresh meat was around 70-75% water, meaning the total dry meat mass of the original recipe was about 33g per 100g serving. The 24g fresh salmon per 100g works out about 6g without water plus the 27% dry meal giving 33g per 100g.

The new recipe is largely fresh salmon so the dry mass is about 22.5g per 100g serving. Plus there is slightly more potato in the new recipe and they have also included the lower amounts of salmon oil and digest towards the overall meat content in the new one where as before it was listed separately.

Looks like a cost saving excercise whilst trying to appear to have a similar meat content as before rather than improvement. Or am I missing something


----------



## SixStar

SueBoo said:


> Are you sure it is better? I thought fresh meat was around 70-75% water, meaning the total dry meat mass of the original recipe was about 33g per 100g serving. The 24g fresh salmon per 100g works out about 6g without water plus the 27% dry meal giving 33g per 100g.
> 
> The new recipe is largely fresh salmon so the dry mass is about 22.5g per 100g serving. Plus there is slightly more potato in the new recipe and they have also included the lower amounts of salmon oil and digest towards the overall meat content in the new one where as before it was listed separately.
> 
> Looks like a cost saving excercise whilst trying to appear to have a similar meat content as before rather than improvement. Or am I missing something


Old recipe had 54% total fish content, new recipe has 60%.


----------



## SueBoo

SixStar said:


> Old recipe had 54% total fish content, new recipe has 60%.


I know but you have to consider that most of the meat in the new one is mostly water.


----------



## soulful dog

SixStar said:


> Old recipe had 54% total fish content, new recipe has 60%.


That's not quite right. From the ingredients listed, the new 60% total includes the salmon oil and salmon digest in it (fresh salmon 42% and salmon meal 12% is only 54%, it's the oil and digest that make it up to 60%), whereas the old ingredients the oil and digest are listed separately.

The new ingredients really just show a slight increase in potato (1%), more fresh salmon and less dried salmon. It's pretty much the same overall, just a question of is more fresh content better or not?


----------



## SueBoo

soulful dog said:


> That's not quite right. From the ingredients listed, the new 60% total includes the salmon oil and salmon digest in it (fresh salmon 42% and salmon meal 12% is only 54%, it's the oil and digest that make it up to 60%), whereas the old ingredients the oil and digest are listed separately.
> 
> The new ingredients really just show a slight increase in potato (1%), more fresh salmon and less dried salmon. It's pretty much the same overall, just a question of is more fresh content better or not?


Fresh meat is certainly much cheaper than dry from a manufacturer's perspective. If it takes 1 Salmon to get 50g fresh meat it would take around 4 for 50g of dry meat. Obviously much higher protein content coming from dry meat as well.

Also wouldn't say it's the same either. There is about 2/3 the overall dry meat mass (including both fresh and dry sources) in the new recipe as there was before. Quite a drop if they are charging the same.


----------



## Lessie

soulful dog said:


> The new ingredients really just show a slight increase in potato (1%), more fresh salmon and less dried salmon. It's pretty much the same overall, just a question of is more fresh content *better or not*?


Hmm interesting. Very good points.

I was thinking of trying this out but if the new recipe is worse then I won't?! But I'm not sure now

Brilliant Thread by the way. :yesnod:


----------



## Mrs Moo

I am new to this forum and am looking for some help re changing my 15 mth Newfie Girl onto a new dry food. She is currently on Royal Canine Giant Breed Adult, as recommended by her breeder , and it seems very popular food in the breed generally. She belches very badly, doesn't particularly eat quickly but I have a bowl with the "raised lumps" and the breeder thought the very large kibble size in the RC would help with this. Bloat is a constant worry for me as I have been through this with another dog and take all the obvious precautions.

She also has a contact allergy and I am unsure whether there are any underlying food issues also. 

She isn't keen on the RC, and I want to change her over to a higher quality food. I have read that if oil is in I think the 1st 4 ingredients of a food it should be avoided due to bloat risks and I also want a large kibble, also she is quite a fussy eater. I was particularly looking at Acana and Applaws but I read on here that Applaws Large breed was still a smallish kibble? Any advice or help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## sianrees1979

what about EDEN, they're bringing out a large kibble in febuary  Products


----------



## SixStar

Mrs Moo said:


> I am new to this forum and am looking for some help re changing my 15 mth Newfie Girl onto a new dry food. She is currently on Royal Canine Giant Breed Adult, as recommended by her breeder , and it seems very popular food in the breed generally. She belches very badly, doesn't particularly eat quickly but I have a bowl with the "raised lumps" and the breeder thought the very large kibble size in the RC would help with this. Bloat is a constant worry for me as I have been through this with another dog and take all the obvious precautions.
> 
> She also has a contact allergy and I am unsure whether there are any underlying food issues also.
> 
> She isn't keen on the RC, and I want to change her over to a higher quality food. I have read that if oil is in I think the 1st 4 ingredients of a food it should be avoided due to bloat risks and I also want a large kibble, also she is quite a fussy eater. I was particularly looking at Acana and Applaws but I read on here that Applaws Large breed was still a smallish kibble? Any advice or help would be hugely appreciated.


If your girl is a gulper and as a breed prone to bloat I would recommend a small kibble over a large one. If she chewed and crunched the kibble, large sized would be best but if she just swallows small sized kibble is MUCH safer as it is easier on the stomach, and easier to digest if swallowed whole.

I would recommend a grain free kibble that does not swell drastically in the stomach after consumption - Applaws, Acana, Eden, Orijen and Taste of the Wild are all very good.


----------



## Mrs Moo

Many thanks! She does crunch her food, the RC kibble is huge! Of your suggestions do you know which are the larger kibbles? Thanks again.


----------



## SixStar

Mrs Moo said:


> Many thanks! She does crunch her food, the RC kibble is huge! Of your suggestions do you know which are the larger kibbles? Thanks again.


Acana and Orijen are both fairly small kibble - about the size of a five pence piece. Eden has a couple of different kibble sizes to choose from, and they're shown on their website - no idea about Applaws large breed or Taste of the Wild though I'm afraid.

Arden Grange and James Wellbeloved both do large breed diets which large kibble pieces and although they are a big step up from Royal Canin, they are nowhere near the quality of the foods mentioned above.


----------



## Mrs Moo

SixStar thanks for you help, I have gone for the Applaws large kibble. Around the same price as the RC anyway, so will see how she goes. I have found this thread really helpful and will try the other suggestions if needs be. Thanks again.


----------



## Keira79

I have been feeding my 17 week old ridgeback/lab on skinners field and trial puppy but have since tried to swap her over to "natures way" as it was recommended to me as being a really good food. I have been slowly mixing it in to get her used to it but today she has had diarrhoea, could this be because it is too rich or because I am not mixing it gradually enough or do u think it may just not agree with her. What is your opinion on the quality of both these foods?


----------



## SixStar

Keira79 said:


> I have been feeding my 17 week old ridgeback/lab on skinners field and trial puppy but have since tried to swap her over to "natures way" as it was recommended to me as being a really good food. I have been slowly mixing it in to get her used to it but today she has had diarrhoea, could this be because it is too rich or because I am not mixing it gradually enough or do u think it may just not agree with her. What is your opinion on the quality of both these foods?


I've never heard of Natures Way - could you pop up a link please?


----------



## Keira79

Nature's Way : An Online Independent Pet Shop - Not Just Pets - Bath, Frome - UK

I hope this works....I'm not very good at this lol


----------



## Keira79

yay it worked....get me!!!

By the way I am using the chicken one )


----------



## SixStar

Yes, it worked!  I would say it was a touch better than Skinners puppy, but not by much - there is still an awful lot of cereal in there, which isn't the best for a sensitive stomach. 

I would suggest a grain free diet for any dog, but especially one that is showing signs of having a delicate belly. The green rated diets are grain free, and there are a few orange rated ones that are too, and that might be a bit easier on the purse.

I would personally try, very slowly, weaning him over onto one of those. What were his stools like on Skinners puppy? If ok, I'd put him back on that over Natures Way, and then work from there weaning him onto something better over the course of 10 - 14 days. 

Although the Index is based on adult foods, they are all absolutely fine for a puppy.


----------



## Keira79

Thank you for the lightning fast response. 
Her poos were always solid on skinners, though she always seemed to have a lot of them!! but will go back to feeding her on it solely to see if it helps. will then try something grain and rice free as you suggested for when the bag of skinners runs low.


----------



## Esconderse

Hi, this is a greta thread,thank you so much for this hard work! I recently got a staff puppy, he's just 2 months, at the moment he is on hills vet essential, but I've noticed that he has dandruff and is shedding  I would like to change his food to something better, could please anyone advise me which one of these options are better, I was reading all this tread and I noticed that these ones are the most popular here, but not sure which one would suit the puppy best?.. 
MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable) 
FISH4DOGS (superior) 
ORIJEN (six fish) (although this one for a long period would get quite expensive) 
EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)
ACANA?
Or there is anything better maybe?
Thank you for any advise.


----------



## Esconderse

Hi, this is a greta thread,thank you so much for this hard work! I recently got a staff puppy, he's just 2 months, at the moment he is on hills vet essential, but I've noticed that he has dandruff and is shedding  I would like to change his food to something better, could please anyone advise me which one of these options are better, I was reading all this tread and I noticed that these ones are the most popular here, but not sure which one would suit the puppy best?.. 
MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable) 
FISH4DOGS (superior) 
ORIJEN (six fish) (although this one for a long period would get quite expensive) 
EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)
ACANA?
Or there is anything better maybe?
Thank you for any advise.


----------



## sianrees1979

Esconderse said:


> Hi, this is a greta thread,thank you so much for this hard work! I recently got a staff puppy, he's just 2 months, at the moment he is on hills vet essential, but I've noticed that he has dandruff and is shedding  I would like to change his food to something better, could please anyone advise me which one of these options are better, I was reading all this tread and I noticed that these ones are the most popular here, but not sure which one would suit the puppy best?..
> MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable)
> FISH4DOGS (superior)
> ORIJEN (six fish) (although this one for a long period would get quite expensive)
> EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)
> ACANA?
> Or there is anything better maybe?
> Thank you for any advise.


i highly reccomend eden out of the foods you have listed


----------



## SixStar

Esconderse said:


> Hi, this is a greta thread,thank you so much for this hard work! I recently got a staff puppy, he's just 2 months, at the moment he is on hills vet essential, but I've noticed that he has dandruff and is shedding  I would like to change his food to something better, could please anyone advise me which one of these options are better, I was reading all this tread and I noticed that these ones are the most popular here, but not sure which one would suit the puppy best?..
> MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable)
> FISH4DOGS (superior)
> ORIJEN (six fish) (although this one for a long period would get quite expensive)
> EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)
> ACANA?
> Or there is anything better maybe?
> Thank you for any advise.


Any of the foods you have listed would be a good choice - my personal recommendations would be either Orijen or Millies Wolfheart


----------



## Esconderse

Thanks for answers! But is it ok to give food like Eden or Orijen that has such a big amount of protein for puppy? I'm not sure about that, jus heard somewhere that it's not good for puppies.. What do you think about that?


----------



## SixStar

Esconderse said:


> Thanks for answers! But is it ok to give food like Eden or Orijen that has such a big amount of protein for puppy? I'm not sure about that, jus heard somewhere that it's not good for puppies.. What do you think about that?


Yes, it's absolutely fine. It is not the quantity of the protein that is important, but rather the quality - and Eden and Orijen both have high quality protein from meat and fish, rather than low grain protein from cereal or plant sources.


----------



## Esconderse

So should I choose Orijen 6 fish or the one that is for puppies? If they are making food for puppies and adults, so I guess should be a difference ? Maybe the one for puppies has more vitamins for them to grow up healthy? Thanks again


----------



## SixStar

Esconderse said:


> So should I choose Orijen 6 fish or the one that is for puppies? If they are making food for puppies and adults, so I guess should be a difference ? Maybe the one for puppies has more vitamins for them to grow up healthy? Thanks again


I would go straight for the adult food - I have never bothered with puppy foods, nothing but a marketing gimmick!


----------



## Keira79

I have seen this food at one of my local shops and it isn't on the list, there is no website for it but could you tell me how good it sounds from the list of ingredients?
Salmon 36.5% comprising (24% salmon, 12.5% Salmon meal) potato 26.5%, oats, maize, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, salmon digest, minerals, salmon oil, vitamins
crude protein 23%
crude oils/fats 12%
omega 6 1.38%
crude fibres 4%
crude ash 7%
omega 3 0.95%

Thanks


----------



## fluke13

Hi guys can you give me a good food for a 9 week old pup, shes on Pedigree at the moment because thats what she has been used to but her skin seems to be a bit dry. Could do with a good quality food thats easy on the pocket. Also is adult food ok for a pup?


----------



## gosh

'@fluke13
i was in the same situation a few weeks back and after reading a hell of a lot on food and nutrition ,then asking on this forum more or less the same questions as you .,i have decided to feed my pup on the skinners duck /rice 
at a cost of roughly £23.50 for a 15kg bag ..amazon sell it cheaper ,but at the price i gave i can pick it up on my way back from work easily ...it should work out cheaper than the food she was on ,because the skinners recomend feeding (200gm per 8kg of weight )per day. divided into the amount of feeds she recieves daily ,her old puppy food recomended 190 -230 gm daily ,even more when she reaches 16 weeks ,so she will get the skinners recomended feed ..she is springer ,about 14 weeks old ,6.5kg in weight and eats like a horse ...i still give her the puppy food mixed in with the skinners ,......till it runs out ..
hope it helps ?


----------



## fluke13

gosh said:


> '@fluke13
> i was in the same situation a few weeks back and after reading a hell of a lot on food and nutrition ,then asking on this forum more or less the same questions as you .,i have decided to feed my pup on the skinners duck /rice
> at a cost of roughly £23.50 for a 15kg bag ..amazon sell it cheaper ,but at the price i gave i can pick it up on my way back from work easily ...it should work out cheaper than the food she was on ,because the skinners recomend feeding (200gm per 8kg of weight )per day. divided into the amount of feeds she recieves daily ,her old puppy food recomended 190 -230 gm daily ,even more when she reaches 16 weeks ,so she will get the skinners recomended feed ..she is springer ,about 14 weeks old ,6.5kg in weight and eats like a horse ...i still give her the puppy food mixed in with the skinners ,......till it runs out ..
> hope it helps ?


Thanks thats set my mind at rest. Calla's mum was a spaniel cross, at 9 1/2 weeks she weighs 3.4kg so think i'll give the skinners a go mixed in and softened with abit of water.


----------



## RachRubyx

I am currently testing my dog on *skinners duck and rice* and the *salmon *one. Also have samples from *CSJ*. I am thinking of buying a small bag (2kg) of the *skinners duck and rice* for now as it seems the best for people on budget.

However next month when I am financially better off (saved up basically) I want to buy a really good quality one. Now I heard via other forum that actually sent me to this one that Eden Dry is really good. However I am torn between *Eden*,* Millies WolfHeart *and *Orijen*. I know *Orijen *is more for less kg but do you need to feed as much as you would with *Eden* or *Millies*?

I will be mixing the dry food with wainwrights wet as she already likes these and good money for value. Should I mix more wet or more dry? She started to get a little plaque on teeth (buying toothpaste for her) and won't eat raw bones so thats why I feel she needs some dry in her diet. Plus she has quite full anal glands when we go the vets even though I include oats and brown pasta in her wet food diet and plently of cooked chicken and meats.

Dog doesn't have any known allergies but i'd prefer cereal free anyway. She is slightly overweight by like 0.4kg but vet said its fine as can feel ribs. However she just been neutered and has a extremely low grade heart murmur barely even grade 1. However I want her to be an ideal weight and not over as it puts strain on heart. She is only 4 so the heart murmur will probs get worse as well. She is also epileptic but that's controlled via medication and hasn't had a seizure in almost 2 years. Not much you can do for each of these conditions but a good diet and making sure it doesn't flare up allergies is best I suppose.


----------



## Samba

hi to all,

i am newby and i was wondering if you could help me with a new dry food i found called greenheart. as i have a puppy and in the corner shop sells the new puppy variety i bought 2kg to try and my gsp with 4 months likes it very much. i am been using taste of the wild salmon for puppies but she doesn't like it very much. the only thing i don't like about the greenheart food is that it has maize but it doesn't say the quantity. but for the rest, what do you think about it?

the properties of the food are here http://www.tuposicionamientoweb.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Analisis_nutricional_perros.pdf

the website is in spanish, i couldn't find the english website, but the link i am posting only has the nutritional properties.

i can get the food, the new puppy for 3,5€/kg... is it worth it?

thank you for all the great job you are doing with the dry food list.

pd. i found the website, is from netherland and i used google translator for the list of food used:

Ingredients: Rice, corn, poultry 15.7%, 10% lamb, corn gluten, chicken and beef, potato protein, apple and beet pulp, salmon oil, yeast, lecithin and flaxseed. Rich in Omega 3, 6 and 9 fatty acids.

Highly digestible complete food for puppies and growing dogs, achieved through highly digestible proteins of chicken and rice.

especially for
Pups from about three weeks to young dog, this varies by breed! Check with your breeder. For puppies of medium / large breeds there GreenHeart Puppy Large.


----------



## macster

HI, looking at the ingredients the first is rice followed by corn with the protein source(meat) further down the list. In my opinion a puppy should be having better than that, higher meat content which should be your first ingredient. If you were feeding a raw diet it would be high in meat . I have ben selling Premium food for 10 years now having tried most of the brand leaders, I now use and sell Simpsons Premium, the popular puppy food is Salmon & Potato , 45% Salmon with no cereal what so ever and it is fed up to 18 months old. Your Call of the Wild food is a superior product yo what your now feeding and on an equal footing with Simpsons Premium. Have a look at my site K9 Meals on Wheels | Delivering Simpsons Food In Plymouth/Saltash/Liskeard Area I am also on the Nutrition list. Hope that helps. Shane


----------



## Yomper

I agree with macster looks a pretty poor food to me. don't just go by the weight of the food as better quality foods can sometimes work out cheaper as sometimes you have to give double the amount in weight of cheap poor food compared to a good quality one.


----------



## Samba

thank you very much for your opinions. the strange thing, because of the spanish law, the order of the food should be first the food with more quantity and in the spanish website the first one is the meat, then rice, again meat and then the corn.... so is a bit strange.

anyway since we are giving samba this food we realized that she eats her poo so probably it has some deficiencies.

finally i bought acana puppy.


----------



## max12

hi been feed my 10 week border collie pup with Beta Puppy With Chicken and rice is they any better food for him when we got him he was on Bakers and he had problems with eye stain the man at pet shop said to put him on Beta Puppy With Chicken and rice i think for the cost of beta puppy food i may get a better food for him for the price i pay foe beta 
thanks


----------



## Boxer Convert

Hi everyone,

My fiancee and I have just acquired a 4 year old Boxer from a cousin. This was rather unexpected so at the moment he is eating MORE Adult Lamb & Rice, which came with him. I couldn't find a rating on the first few pages so would SixStar or anyone be able to give me a colour rating?

More Adult Dog Food - Lamb & Rice (available in 2 sizes) | Dog Food - Dry | Dogs | More Pet Foods

Judging by the contents I guess it won't be green 

I took a walk around the Pet at Home store near me and was looking at some of the bags - good job I came on here first as I could have bought the wrong stuff!


----------



## flosskins

Well 3 hours of research later I have decided on the following

Eden or MWH when the budget will stretch
CSJ No Grainer when it won't!

I prefer Eden to MWH but as MWH offer the breeders club this could be a deciding factor! Is anybody in contact with Eden or have any type of breeders club/puppy pack agreement with them?


----------



## soulful dog

max12 said:


> hi been feed my 10 week border collie pup with Beta Puppy With Chicken and rice is they any better food for him


The Beta Chicken & Rice is definitely better than the Bakers Complete, but it's still not very good and there are plenty of foods that are better than Beta for the same price or cheaper. Plus Sixstar and others who have looked closely at all these foods also always tell people there is no need to feed your dog puppy food, it's really just a marketing gimmick.

As for what to feed instead of Beta Chicken & Rice, well any of the foods posted in the first few pages of this thread that are listed in orange or green will be better. For specific suggestions, 12-15kg bags available at around £30 or less are all 'orange' listed foods and are:

Arden Grange Lamb & Rice, Autarky Salmon, Burgess Supadog Sensitive Lamb & Rice, Fishmongers Salmon & Potato (from Pets @ Home), Gelert Country Choice Premium, Skinners Field and Trial Duck & Rice or Salmon & Rice, Vitalin Sensitive Lamb & Rice. Of those, Autarky & Skinners are the cheapest and Fishmongers is probably the best. I personally feed my dog on Skinners, as it's the best quality at a 'budget' price.



Boxer Convert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My fiancee and I have just acquired a 4 year old Boxer from a cousin. This was rather unexpected so at the moment he is eating MORE Adult Lamb & Rice, which came with him. I couldn't find a rating on the first few pages so would SixStar or anyone be able to give me a colour rating?
> 
> More Adult Dog Food - Lamb & Rice (available in 2 sizes) | Dog Food - Dry | Dogs | More Pet Foods
> 
> Judging by the contents I guess it won't be green !


It doesn't list the percentage of the meat content other than the fresh which is pretty misleading, but the meat meal is still listed before all the other ingredients so is at least a reasonable amount. I'd guess it'll be an orange rated food, as with rice, maize & barley all listed, it's quite grain heavy and there are better quality 'orange' listed foods available and probably for cheaper.

ADULT - LAMB AND RICE
Fresh lamb (min. 24%), lamb meat meal, rice, barley, maize, maize gluten meal, animal fat, fish meal, flaxseed, sugar beet pulp, poultry digest, egg powder, brewers yeast, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, yeast extract, chicory extract, yucca extract, marigold extract, rosemary extract.


----------



## flosskins

Advice on CSJ please - their no grainer appears to have a good % meat however it does not state whether the tripe is fresh or dried which would make a huge difference to the actual meat content - does anybody know the answer to this? Also why would they add devils claw root and does anybody have a problem feeding this? I wouldn't feed a natural painkiller unless required personally!


----------



## soulful dog

CSJ No Grainer is listed as an orange rated food in this thread, no doubt because although it's grain free, it's not a particularly high meat content. The main ingredient _is_ fresh tripe, as it'd be listed as meal otherwise. It does have meat meal content further down the list, but no indication of how much.

Overall the protein content is 27%, compared with 40% or more you find in the more expensive & better quality grain free foods like Eden, Applaws & Orijen. But it's comparable in that respect to things like Fishmongers (29%), Arden Grange (25%), Fish 4 Dogs Finest Fish (27%). So a decent quality food, worth trying if you are wanting to go grain free but can't afford the high quality stuff.

Hopefully someone else will be able to help with the devils claw query but like foods that add Glucosamine, they're generally there to aid joint movement and are in such low quantities that they probably make very little difference.


----------



## flosskins

Thank you very much. I have just about decided on MWH although I am now looking at Lupo as it seems an excellent quality for the price, however I was recommended the CSJ by my mentor and as I don't know anything about tripe I didn't know if it would be fresh or not!


----------



## soulful dog

I think the Millies Wolfheart is probably the better quality of those, the overall protein isn't a great judge of foods because the protein isn't just from the meat content, it was really just to give you an idea of the CSJ compares to the better quality foods. 

It's also about balancing the quality of the food to the cost. If one food is a little better than another but costs £10+ more per bag, is it really worth it?

You could also try doing a search on the forum for CSJ No Grainer to see if there are any comments from anyone who feeds it.


----------



## flosskins

Thanks  I like MWH but then there is Eden for the same price...... decisions!! Does anybody know the website for the Lupo Sensitive 24/10 food mentioned? My googling skills must be letting me down as I cannot find a website for them!!


----------



## fluke13

What do you guys think of the Skinner puppy food?
Vet told me to get a food with a good quality high ratio of protein for my growing pup.


----------



## SixStar

fluke13 said:


> What do you guys think of the Skinner puppy food?
> Vet told me to get a food with a good quality high ratio of protein for my growing pup.


It's not very good at all - a resonable meat content for the price, but the second ingredient is maize which would instantly make it a no-go for me, and there is even more cereal (rice and oats) further down the list too.


----------



## fluke13

Thanks SixStar. What would you recommend? I've looked at the index and i still can't make up my mind, we are on a budget but could manage £30-£40 for a 15kg bag.
I was thinking of James Wellbeloved puppy


----------



## Keira79

I was feeding Skinners puppy at £26 for a 15kg bag and have just switched to Eden, which is £49.99 for the same amount but as it is such a good quality food I am feeding her much less so it actually works out at approximately the same cost per day to feed!!! check out the whichdogfood website to compare foods that you are currently feeding with those you are looking to change to, it helped me a lot!!


----------



## SixStar

fluke13 said:


> Thanks SixStar. What would you recommend? I've looked at the index and i still can't make up my mind, we are on a budget but could manage £30-£40 for a 15kg bag.
> I was thinking of James Wellbeloved puppy


For that price range I would recommend either Fishmongers or Vitalin Maintenance - both grain free diets


----------



## fluke13

Thanks again Sixstar. Vitalin puppy plus seems like a good food. I know alot of you guys just feed adult food but i'm happier on a puppy food and would like to get the best i can afford


----------



## soulful dog

Keira79 said:


> I was feeding Skinners puppy at £26 for a 15kg bag and have just switched to Eden, which is £49.99 for the same amount but as it is such a good quality food I am feeding her much less so it actually works out at approximately the same cost per day to feed!!! check out the whichdogfood website to compare foods that you are currently feeding with those you are looking to change to, it helped me a lot!!


Just as I asked in another thread when someone else mentioned feeding a lot less on better quality food.

The feeding guidelines for Skinners:

21 - 32kg = 260 - 400g

The feeding guidelines for Eden:

30 - 40kg = 370 - 460g

So for a 30kg dog the feeding guidelines are pretty similar?

I know the general consensus is that you don't need to feed so much of the better quality foods, but when you look at the feeding guidelines for them, it doesn't always bear this out. And while people might be quite happy to judge what is enough for their dog, I've a labrador who "enough food" simply doesn't exist - I have to go by the guidelines!


----------



## SixStar

fluke13 said:


> Thanks again Sixstar. Vitalin puppy plus seems like a good food. I know alot of you guys just feed adult food but i'm happier on a puppy food and would like to get the best i can afford


Vitalin Puppy Plus is far inferior to the Vitalin Maintenance - it contains rice, maize AND oats! I'd avoid personally.

Why do you want to feed a puppy food, out of interest?


----------



## fluke13

SixStar said:


> Vitalin Puppy Plus is far inferior to the Vitalin Maintenance - it contains rice, maize AND oats! I'd avoid personally.
> 
> Why do you want to feed a puppy food, out of interest?


2 Vets have said it's best to feed puppy food instead of adult, one even said feeding adult to early could stunt her growth!!
Have you got any advice for the best puppy dry food for her?


----------



## SixStar

fluke13 said:


> 2 Vets have said it's best to feed puppy food instead of adult, one even said feeding adult to early could stunt her growth!!
> Have you got any advice for the best puppy dry food for her?


In all honesty, as wonderful as vets are, they are the last person I would take nutrition advice from, but of course, it's up to you 

As for recommendations for puppy food, it's tricky to say as most of the high end brands, that I would usually recommend, have 'all lifestage' formulas, as they've recognised that there is no need for separate puppy diets, however Fish4Dogs, Orijen, Fishmongers and Bob & Lush - all very good kibbles - produce puppy kibbles.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Have you ever thought about making your own food?

Home-Prepared Dog & Cat Diets

There is diets for puppies on that site.


----------



## RachRubyx

How do Eden and MWH kibble size compare to fish4dogs small bite? I got some samples from fish4dogs and my dog has ate all the biscuits the last 2 days. I think its due to the fact they so small. I bought a 1.5kg bag of fishmongers and she leaves most of the biscuits and they about 3x size of the small bite f4dogs.

I'd buy fish4dogs but its works out more than Eden or MWH. I know Eden do small kibble but wondering how small it is can't really judge by pictures. The fish4dogs small bite is perfect size. Though I can't stand the smell when its just came out of microwave *pukes*.


----------



## fluke13

What are the "all lifestages" foods Sixstar?


----------



## IncaThePup

RachRubyx said:


> How do Eden and MWH kibble size compare to fish4dogs small bite? I got some samples from fish4dogs and my dog has ate all the biscuits the last 2 days. I think its due to the fact they so small. I bought a 1.5kg bag of fishmongers and she leaves most of the biscuits and they about 3x size of the small bite f4dogs.
> 
> I'd buy fish4dogs but its works out more than Eden or MWH. I know Eden do small kibble but wondering how small it is can't really judge by pictures. The fish4dogs small bite is perfect size. Though I can't stand the smell when its just came out of microwave *pukes*.


The small is very small but my puppy is on it and his poo stinks really bad!!!  probably worse than the microwaved F4D's.. lol! to the point that I probably won't buy another bag!

we need a list with a pong rating for how smelly the poo's are when the dogs are on the food... lol! .. maybe new thread?


----------



## SixStar

fluke13 said:


> What are the "all lifestages" foods Sixstar?


Ziwipeak, Taste of the Wild, Acana and Orijen (although they both produce puppy formulas, they recommend the adult diets for puppies too).


----------



## RachRubyx

IncaThePup said:


> The small is very small but my puppy is on it and his poo stinks really bad!!!  probably worse than the microwaved F4D's.. lol! to the point that I probably won't buy another bag!
> 
> we need a list with a pong rating for how smelly the poo's are when the dogs are on the food... lol! .. maybe new thread?


Oh no :s Maybe it just doesn't agree with your dog. How long has your dog been on Eden? Am going to buy the sample in a week or so and should last a few days so can tell if stinky or not. They are pretty stinky anyway but only small due to her size.


----------



## IncaThePup

RachRubyx said:


> Oh no :s Maybe it just doesn't agree with your dog. How long has your dog been on Eden? Am going to buy the sample in a week or so and should last a few days so can tell if stinky or not. They are pretty stinky anyway but only small due to her size.


probably about 3-4 weeks and got stronger the longer he's been on it. His poo's did firm up as were very sloppy on previous food which was also meant to be grain free

He's started eating his poo recently though which has really put me off and got me back researching for another to try. I'd got a 7.5kg bag to try though so he still has quite a bit to go.

I'm gonna try something more bland over weekend.. like if he had upset tummy to see if the habit stops and re-starts when I re-introduce it or smell changes/improves when off it again.


----------



## RachRubyx

Ah if it was just a couple days then say it was down to change of food. Doesn't sound good. Like humans not all dogs suit the same food even if it is great. If I was you i'd contact Eden about it and ask for a refund. Its not suitable clearly. If they won't give you one then why not try sell the food on here like others have done. At least then not a total waste of money. 

But try the bland diet first and see if Eden is the problem. Hope all goes well


----------



## Canine K9

What about Advanced Nutrition? Didn`t see it in the index 
This is the puppy formula
Chicken [Chicken (16.5%), Poultry Meat Meal (12%), Poultry Fat (4%), Poultry Gravy (2.5%)], Maize, Brown Rice, Maize Gluten, Minerals, Beet Pulp, Maize Gluten Meal, Linseed, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Glucosamine (980 mg/kg), Chondroitin Sulphate (600 mg/kg

Adult formula

Fresh Chicken (min. 26%), Brown Rice, Maize, Potato Protein, Maize Gluten Meal, Rice Protein, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Poultry Digest, Brewers Yeast, Linseed, Egg Powder, Minerals, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Yucca Extract, Marigold Meal, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene.


----------



## SixStar

Canine K9 said:


> What about Advanced Nutrition? Didn`t see it in the index
> This is the puppy formula
> Chicken [Chicken (16.5%), Poultry Meat Meal (12%), Poultry Fat (4%), Poultry Gravy (2.5%)], Maize, Brown Rice, Maize Gluten, Minerals, Beet Pulp, Maize Gluten Meal, Linseed, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Glucosamine (980 mg/kg), Chondroitin Sulphate (600 mg/kg
> 
> Adult formula
> 
> Fresh Chicken (min. 26%), Brown Rice, Maize, Potato Protein, Maize Gluten Meal, Rice Protein, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Poultry Digest, Brewers Yeast, Linseed, Egg Powder, Minerals, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Yucca Extract, Marigold Meal, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene.


Pets At Home Advanced Nutrition is listed here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062230215-post13.html


----------



## Canine K9

SixStar said:


> Pets At Home Advanced Nutrition is listed here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062230215-post13.html


Ahh thanks can`t see for looking


----------



## Dan1234

Just noticed that MWH are due to release the Duck,Lamb and Rabbit kibble in the next week or so. I assume as the reviews of their salmon kibble are so great the new one will be just as good?
I hope so as my 2 haven't taken massively to fish kibble and was looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Tillystar

Hi hope someone could help me decide I'm currently feeding ww trays with royal canin but I wanting to change her dry food now 11 months on to adult food but not sure what to put her on. Shes always been a fussy eater so when just on dry she won't eat 4 days so I started on ww trays n she eats alot better still grazes but eats up by end of most days so I'm happy with ww trays I feed her 1/4 tray n bout 50 grams dry a day so on a budget 4 dry food at about £5.50 a month but just not sure wot 2 put her on please help??


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> The old Dry Dog Food Index has been rather out of date for a while now, with lots of information hidden in the all the pages - so I've redone it, and hopefully made it easier to find all the different information - the way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> I have also tried to make it fairer and more balanced than the old Index by adding a couple of different varieties from those brands that have a range of varying quality.
> 
> The old Index can be found here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html#post1061404556
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> Ive based the below information on a 15kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels, and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the largest pack size available.
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and its as accurate as I can possibly make it  bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green  these are the dry foods that I consider to be of very high quality. They have a high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are middle of the road foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.
> 
> Red  these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar  or a mixture of all of those!
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
> Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't.
> I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.*​
> * Please could I ask for no replies until I have added all the information - keeps it all together that way! Thanks *​


 Hi hope someone could help me decide I'm currently feeding ww trays with royal canin but I wanting to change her dry food now 11 months on to adult food but not sure what to put her on. Shes always been a fussy eater so when just on dry she won't eat 4 days so I started on ww trays n she eats alot better still grazes but eats up by end of most days so I'm happy with ww trays I feed her 1/4 tray n bout 50 grams dry a day so on a budget 4 dry food at about £5.50 a month but just not sure wot 2 put her on please help??


----------



## Obidi

I have just taken on two rescue puppies, they're around 9 weeks old and the vet thinks that they're beauceron x lab. I live in france so am limited as to what's available.
Within my price range, I can get skinners field and trial puppy, Markus Mühle and arden grange, all of which seem to have reasonable reviews. I can also get the Burns and acana range plus the purizon chicken and fish too, although the purizon and acana are a little pricey.

I did a search on whichdogfood.co.uk and this is the result

I found the perfect foods for my dog with Which Dog Food!

As you can see the Markus Muhle comes in 4th, behind some very high quality brands. 
Having checked through the updated dry dog feed index here, the Markus Muhle is listed in orange, the same as the skinners, but on the whichdog food site , the skinners is way down the list.
Can anyone recommend which one to get? It's been 10 years since I had a puppy, and that was in the UK, so I'm pretty new to this.

I suppose what I need to know is which feed would you recommend for my puppies?


----------



## Tilldob

I have been feeding my girls on Redmills Engage beef or chicken varieties
any info on these please.I used to feed them Burns but they didnt do well on it and Tillie used to eat poo also while she was on it
I have a puppy and feeding Redmills mother and puppy is this good quality? Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Tilldob said:


> I have been feeding my girls on Redmills Engage beef or chicken varieties
> any info on these please.I used to feed them Burns but they didnt do well on it and Tillie used to eat poo also while she was on it
> I have a puppy and feeding Redmills mother and puppy is this good quality? Thanks


*RED MILLS (engage, beef)*

*Price (15kg):* £20.25
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 33p

*Ingredients:* Maize, dehydrated meat meal, wheat, poultry fat, whole linseed, beet pulp, fishmeal, chicken gravy, calcium carbonate, sodium chloride, mono-dicalcium phosphate, yeast extract, chicory extract 

Poor - high in wheat and maize which has next to no nutritional value for a dog, and contains unnamed meat meal.

*RED MILLS (mother and puppy)*

*Price (15kg):* £37.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 450g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.15

*Ingredients:* Dehydrated salmon meat, rice, dehydrated poultry meat, pearled barley, poultry fat, sorghum, dehulled oats, full fat linseed, beet pulp, chicken gravy, sodium chloride, yeast extract, chicory extract, chondroitin, glucosamine

Lots of grain - it contains rice, barley and oats as well as sorghum, but it has salmon meal and poultry meal as the first and second ingredients, which is good. Very expensive however considering the ingredients aren't great!


----------



## macster

HI, I had a quick look at the Redmills, the beef does not look too good, heavy on cereal which only ends up in one place !!! the body cannot absorb that much hence you get more poo. The salmon looks expensive for the ingredients, if you compare it with a puppy or adult Salmon & Potato from Simpsons Premium with 45% Salmon it beats it hands down on quality and is completely grain free, I sat away from grain now as it has no real value and of course is a good filler for the food company. HOpe that helps. Shane


----------



## Tillydog

Tilly has been on Autarky salmon for a while but when we went away for the week, I forgot to put her food in the motorhome (bad I know!) So we happened to be passing a Pets at home and bought a small pack of their own brand dog food with moist & meaty chunks with lamb and country veg - she absolutely loves it and her poos are nice and firm, no nasty smelly side effects or bad behaviour. I'm thinking of changing her on to it permanently - opinions please?
Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Tillydog said:


> Tilly has been on Autarky salmon for a while but when we went away for the week, I forgot to put her food in the motorhome (bad I know!) So we happened to be passing a Pets at home and bought a small pack of their own brand dog food with moist & meaty chunks with lamb and country veg - she absolutely loves it and her poos are nice and firm, no nasty smelly side effects or bad behaviour. I'm thinking of changing her on to it permanently - opinions please?
> Thanks


Really, really dreadful. It's pretty much their own brand version of Bakers. I'd avoid at all costs.

*PETS AT HOME (lamb & country vegetable with moist meaty chunks)*

*Price (15kg):* £19.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 275g
*Daily feeding cost:* 37p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, (lamb min 4%), oils & fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetables, (peas min 4%, carrots min 4%) component),minerals, additives, colourants, preservatives


----------



## penguin

doggies have been on Fishmongers dry for a few months now and they both love it, it is doing wonders for Dexter and his hair is growing back nicely!

we have switched between the salmon and the white fish one and they love them both.

It's on offer at the moment too for £25!


----------



## Tilldob

Which puppy food would you recommend out of Lathams,Wainwrights,James Wellbeloved or Skinners
I am a little confused at which one to buy,as i said in a previous post i am feeding Redmills Mum and Puppy at the moment and now i believe its not too good. Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Tilldob said:


> Which puppy food would you recommend out of Lathams,Wainwrights,James Wellbeloved or Skinners
> I am a little confused at which one to buy,as i said in a previous post i am feeding Redmills Mum and Puppy at the moment and now i believe its not too good. Thanks


I personally would not recommend any puppy food, and suggest you opt for an adult diet straight away, as there is such a vast selection of these, and it's much easier to choose a good, high quality product that is grain free for a reasonable price, such as Vitalin Maintenance.

There is no need for puppy food whatsoever, adult food is just fine for all lifestages - however, if you want to feed one of the four you have mentioned, I would go for James Wellbeloved.


----------



## IncaThePup

Tilldob said:


> Which puppy food would you recommend out of Lathams,Wainwrights,James Wellbeloved or Skinners
> I am a little confused at which one to buy,as i said in a previous post i am feeding Redmills Mum and Puppy at the moment and now i believe its not too good. Thanks


I was looking at JWB lamb & veg but the first ingredient was Turkey! 26% turkey meal though it claims to be made with a minimum of 26% lamb!! .. which put me off!.. surely this is false advertising??

James Wellbeloved No Cereal Adult Complete Dog Food with Lamb & Vegetable Cereal Free 1.5kg and 10kg | Pets at Home

Check out the description then read next tab (composition & nutrition)


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> I was looking at JWB lamb & veg but the first ingredient was Turkey! 26% turkey meal though it claims to be made with a minimum of 26% lamb!! .. which put me off!.. surely this is false advertising??
> 
> James Wellbeloved No Cereal Adult Complete Dog Food with Lamb & Vegetable Cereal Free 1.5kg and 10kg | Pets at Home
> 
> Check out the description then read next tab (composition & nutrition)


No, the first ingredient in the James Wellbeloved _turkey_ and vegetable is turkey! In the _lamb_ and vegetable, the first ingredient is lamb! It's just a mistake on that website.

Correct information on the JWB site;

Turkey & Vegetable Adult - James WellBeloved
Lamb & Vegetable Adult - James WellBeloved

There is also a fish and vegetable kibble;
Fish & Vegetable Adult - James WellBeloved


----------



## IncaThePup

SixStar said:


> No, the first ingredient in the James Wellbeloved _turkey_ and vegetable is turkey! In the _lamb_ and vegetable, the first ingredient is lamb! It's just a mistake on that website.
> 
> Correct information on the JWB site;
> 
> Turkey & Vegetable Adult - James WellBeloved
> Lamb & Vegetable Adult - James WellBeloved
> 
> There is also a fish and vegetable kibble;
> Fish & Vegetable Adult - James WellBeloved


oh thats better!.. phheww.. I was just looking on there cos they had both liked the Fishmongers wet trays for kongs and was trying to see if could find JJ a grain free food from same place to get everything together from one place! (could only find Applaws chicken other than Fishmongers and JWB GF)

Would be easier if they could go on same thing.. Inca was on JWB senior before but seemed to be gaining weight. I think hers still had oats in so was looking at the grain free to see if could get them on the same food!

How does JWB rate on your index? I can't remember if grain free was there? I need a 'cheaper choice' in case have to go on a severe budget with the bedroom tax and if they cut my dla too when switch me over... especially if end up having to pay my full rent to stay here so they can't move me! (they won't be getting food at £40 each for a small bag!  )

Or would the Applaws Chicken be better than the JWB gain free? (though I noticed it has whole egg in which may have been the issues for him with Eden) but has like 75% meat in?


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> oh thats better!.. phheww.. I was just looking on there cos they had both liked the Fishmongers wet trays for kongs and was trying to see if could find JJ a grain free food from same place to get everything together from one place! (could only find Applaws chicken other than Fishmongers and JWB GF)
> 
> Would be easier if they could go on same thing.. Inca was on JWB senior before but seemed to be gaining weight. I think hers still had oats in so was looking at the grain free to see if could get them on the same food!
> 
> How does JWB rate on your index? I can't remember if grain free was there? I need a 'cheaper choice' in case have to go on a severe budget with the bedroom tax and if they cut my dla too when switch me over... especially if end up having to pay my full rent to stay here so they can't move me! (they won't be getting food at £40 each for a small bag!  )
> 
> Or would the Applaws Chicken be better than the JWB gain free? (though I noticed it has whole egg in which may have been the issues for him with Eden) but has like 75% meat in?


All of the James Wellbeloved foods, with or without grain, are rated orange.


----------



## IncaThePup

SixStar said:


> All of the James Wellbeloved foods, with or without grain, are rated orange.


what makes them orange? just lower meat content? The meat content was still higher than the potato and peas though?.. and others [email protected] have like wainwrights was 50% potato. JWB GF doesn't have egg in either.

Inca has already had these before actually when I was feeding her adult rather than 'senior', but I never took any notice of the ingredients in detail I just got them as different flavour for her as I used buy like 4 x 2kg bags in different flavours for her.


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> what makes them orange? just lower meat content? The meat content was still higher than the potato and peas though?.. and others [email protected] have like wainwrights was 50% potato. JWB GF doesn't have egg in either.
> 
> Inca has already had these before actually when I was feeding her adult rather than 'senior', but I never took any notice of the ingredients in detail I just got them as different flavour for her as I used buy like 4 x 2kg bags in different flavours for her.


Yes, lower meat content that the foods that are listed green.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

What are the best grain free drys that dont have a really big price tag looking for 50 mark or less


----------



## SixStar

xxxnickixxx said:


> What are the best grain free drys that dont have a really big price tag looking for 50 mark or less


All the info (including prices) is set out in the Index!


----------



## TanjaWest

hello  great site, thanks xx would love some oppinions plz  my lab pointer 15month old girl been on acana,totw, orijen and atm on millies wolfheart  shes not fussy at all lol. shes very lean,25kg.still got her on about 1.5x the amount a day.as she burns it off fast. may have to change her food, coz of money circum  x like the sound of Vitalin adult cereal free, SPR premium adult sensitive, and the duck&potatoe from workinghprs ? xx dont really want grain, wheat in it, as she had a bit rice befor and bad wind  xx thanks a lot for all your answers x :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MyBell

Ive been looking at this dont like the look of salmon as my dog dislikes fish but seems this maybe the answer I see your review of the salmon but can not find millies countryside mix Lamb,Duck with Rabbit ?
Shop - Millies Wolfheart gluten free dog food
Countryside mix Lamb Duck with Rabbit Composition
Lamb (min. 20.1%), duck (min. 20.1%), duck meal (min. 17.4%), sweet potato, potato, lamb meal (min. 4.7%), rabbit meal (min. 3.4%), duck fat, pea fibre, lucerne, vitamins and minerals, lamb gravy, dried apple, carrot flakes, spinach flakes, lovage powder, seaweed meal, dried cranberry, aniseed and fenugreek, mixed herbs (thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage), glucosamine (min. 0.01%), MSM (min. 0.01%), chondroitin sulphate (min. 0.01%), camomile powder, burdock root powder, peppermint, dandelion herb Analytical Constituents :Crude Protein 31.00 %Crude Oils and Fats 16.00 %Crude Fibres 3.50 %Crude Ash 11.50 %Moisture 8.00 %Omega 6 2.88 %Omega 3 0.88%

I rang and they are sending me a free sample and the guy was really helpful as I am looking for no chicken eggs or fish and grain free seems ok can you advise please? cheers


----------



## IncaThePup

SixStar said:


> Yes, lower meat content that the foods that are listed green.


I'm thinking of looking back through the oranges and compare the protein and fat levels. I don't think high protein levels suit my dogs. I'm even considering the working dogs HPR Hydrolysed protein food for them both.

Although its higher than JWB (senior) and Burns Alert in protein levels the protein is broken down and only other thing in is potato not rice, barley, oats etc to make protein levels lower. I'm wondering if this maybe better for them both?

Inca is getting alot of tummy acid on higher protein food with no carbs in and JJ seems to get hyper periods when stuff involves red meats or mixed proteins and higher levels of protein. Lowering the protein levels without ending up with loads of cereal in the food is a problem as cereal makes him very itchy and he gets bad sleep in eyes, runny eyes throughout the day. 

I'm getting a sample of the working dogs HPR food and looking for another completely cereal free wet food (lots have rice in!) thats fish, chicken or turkey based.


----------



## RachRubyx

Hi Eden has been changed slightly for the better. I was happy at first because it didn't contain rosemary a known trigger for epilepsy but on further research found that sage which it does contain can also be a trigger. I emailed them about it and they told me that sage has been taken out of the food. 

Here is email
'We originally did have Sage in a very small amount, however we removed it
just before Christmas. There was an article about sage causing miscarriages,
but I did some research and like a lot of these things you would have to eat
very large amounts for it to have any effect at all.

Where did you see Sage mentioned as there may be some old labels still in
use..'

So just letting you know because its a fantastic food for Epileptic dogs. Before that only Taste of The Wild and Canagan Chicken was an option as didn't contain Rosemary or Sage.


----------



## Nataliee

What about Lilys kitchen breakfast crunch?


----------



## SixStar

RachRubyx said:


> Hi Eden has been changed slightly for the better. I was happy at first because it didn't contain rosemary a known trigger for epilepsy but on further research found that sage which it does contain can also be a trigger. I emailed them about it and they told me that sage has been taken out of the food.
> 
> Here is email
> 'We originally did have Sage in a very small amount, however we removed it
> just before Christmas. There was an article about sage causing miscarriages,
> but I did some research and like a lot of these things you would have to eat
> very large amounts for it to have any effect at all.
> 
> Where did you see Sage mentioned as there may be some old labels still in
> use..'
> 
> So just letting you know because its a fantastic food for Epileptic dogs. Before that only Taste of The Wild and Canagan Chicken was an option as didn't contain Rosemary or Sage.


Thanks for that, I'll see if I have the right ingredients listed.



Nataliee said:


> What about Lilys kitchen breakfast crunch?


I'll add it now. I brought a couple of boxes at Crufts and my lads love it as treats - stupid small boxes though!


----------



## SixStar

*LILYS KITCHEN (breakfast crunch, chicken with turkey, fruit & yoghurt)*

*Price (800g):* £7.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.99

*Ingredients:* Fresh chicken (26%), fresh turkey (4%) oats, rice, potato protein, chicken liver gravy, minerals, chicken fat, fresh apples, sunflower seeds, eggshells, flaxseed, nutritional yeast, clear salmon oil, probiotic yoghurt, bananas, cranberries, milk, alfalfa, chickweed, cleavers, golden rod, nettles, kelp, dandelion root, burdock root, celery seeds, milk thistle, marigold petals, rosehips.


----------



## Nataliee

SixStar said:


> I'll add it now. I brought a couple of boxes at Crufts and my lads love it as treats - stupid small boxes though!


Thank you  We got a few boxes from Crufts too, they've really enjoyed it and it slows them down whilst eating but like you say the boxes are very small!


----------



## Tillystar

Hi im just wanting some advice please, i was feeding 1/3-1/2 WW trays with 50 grams JWB but now feeding just JWB dry so was wondering how much to feed her she 12 months on 19/3/13 so on adult food and weights 8.6kg vet said she's a little overweight as she's losing her waist. Shes not a big eater so days do vary for her. She has just bn spayed to so not as active for a few weeks on lead but after that she'll be getting half an hour - an hour of lead most days. She does get a denta stik for breakfast and a couple of gravy bones at bedtime also a few tip bits during day aswell.
Any advice is welcomed, Thanks.


----------



## Yomper

I would cut out the dentastix and gravy bones as the ingredients in them are rubbish. just give her a small stag antler to chew on and help clean teeth or brush them. my dog used to be a pain brushing his teeth but now he loves it as he gets a small healthy treat afterwards


----------



## dexter

rachelholmes said:


> Hi im just wanting some advice please, i was feeding 1/3-1/2 WW trays with 50 grams JWB but now feeding just JWB dry so was wondering how much to feed her she 12 months on 19/3/13 so on adult food and weights 8.6kg vet said she's a little overweight as she's losing her waist. Shes not a big eater so days do vary for her. She has just bn spayed to so not as active for a few weeks on lead but after that she'll be getting half an hour - an hour of lead most days. She does get a denta stik for breakfast and a couple of gravy bones at bedtime also a few tip bits during day aswell.
> Any advice is welcomed, Thanks.


try fish4dogs sea jerky instead of dentasticks


----------



## SixStar

TanjaWest said:


> hello  great site, thanks xx would love some oppinions plz  my lab pointer 15month old girl been on acana,totw, orijen and atm on millies wolfheart  shes not fussy at all lol. shes very lean,25kg.still got her on about 1.5x the amount a day.as she burns it off fast. may have to change her food, coz of money circum  x like the sound of Vitalin adult cereal free, SPR premium adult sensitive, and the duck&potatoe from workinghprs ? xx dont really want grain, wheat in it, as she had a bit rice befor and bad wind  xx thanks a lot for all your answers x :smilewinkgrin:


Hi Tanja, out of the three you've mentioned I would recommend Working HPRs duck & potato. It's the highest in fat at 12%, so would perhaps be the most suitable for your lean girlie, and it's very good value - 2 x 15 kg sacks for just under £60, which is good for a decent quality grain free.



rachelholmes said:


> Hi im just wanting some advice please, i was feeding 1/3-1/2 WW trays with 50 grams JWB but now feeding just JWB dry so was wondering how much to feed her she 12 months on 19/3/13 so on adult food and weights 8.6kg vet said she's a little overweight as she's losing her waist. Shes not a big eater so days do vary for her. She has just bn spayed to so not as active for a few weeks on lead but after that she'll be getting half an hour - an hour of lead most days. She does get a denta stik for breakfast and a couple of gravy bones at bedtime also a few tip bits during day aswell.
> Any advice is welcomed, Thanks.


Hi Rachel - the feeding guidelines for James Wellbeloved should be printed on the side of the packet, or if not the guidelines for all their products can be found here - Dog feeding guidelines - James WellBeloved

I can only echo what the others have said about dentastix - they're full of rubbish and actually not very good for teeth at all, they're also high in fat. I would, like Dexter, recommend swapping them for Fish4dogs sea jerky - these are just 100% dried fish skins, low in fat and extremely crunchy so great for dental health.

Dentastix are ok if you want to give them as an extra special treat once in a while (my boys have one as their 'saturday night treat' and would sell their souls for them!) but they're not something that is great as part of a daily diet.


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> Hi Tanja, out of the three you've mentioned I would recommend Working HPRs duck & potato. It's the highest in fat at 12%, so would perhaps be the most suitable for your lean girlie, and it's very good value - 2 x 15 kg sacks for just under £60, which is good for a decent quality grain free.
> 
> Hi Rachel - the feeding guidelines for James Wellbeloved should be printed on the side of the packet, or if not the guidelines for all their products can be found here - Dog feeding guidelines - James WellBeloved
> 
> I can only echo what the others have said about dentastix - they're full of rubbish and actually not very good for teeth at all, they're also high in fat. I would, like Dexter, recommend swapping them for Fish4dogs sea jerky - these are just 100% dried fish skins, low in fat and extremely crunchy so great for dental health.
> 
> Dentastix are ok if you want to give them as an extra special treat once in a while (my boys have one as their 'saturday night treat' and would sell their souls for them!) but they're not something that is great as part of a daily diet.


Hi thanks for all your replies, very much appreciated all your advice and i will be givin her a denta stick every other day till none left and im goin to purchase some fish4 dogs sea jerky, but was wondering is there anything else like this that is cheaper as on a budget??


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Hi thanks for all your replies, very much appreciated all your advice and i will be givin her a denta stick every other day till none left and im goin to purchase some fish4 dogs sea jerky, but was wondering is there anything else like this that is cheaper as on a budget??


The sea jerky doesn't really work out much more expensive than dentastix, especially if you buy the big boxes. But there is a company called Jon Angell Petco that sells an almost identical product of the same quality but a fair bit cheaper.


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> The sea jerky doesn't really work out much more expensive than dentastix, especially if you buy the big boxes. But there is a company called Jon Angell Petco that sells an almost identical product of the same quality but a fair bit cheaper.


Hi I have found them cheaper on pet supermarket so I've just ordered 1 bag to c if she likes them.


----------



## scruffymutt

Hi how would you rate workinghprs? Am looking into grain free opitions and this appears to be reasonably priced but not sure if that's coming at a cost to the meat ingreadiants  apologies if its been listed I can't see it, although I see it has been mentioned up thread. Thanks

Duck and Potato Working Dog Food 15kg


----------



## LoudMcCloud

"Fancy" The Chihuahua: What is the best of dog food?

I only feed my puppy grain free food.


----------



## IncaThePup

LoudMcCloud said:


> "Fancy" The Chihuahua: What is the best of dog food?
> 
> I only feed my puppy grain free food.


I wanted to put my puppy on one of those but it didn't seem to agree with him and with so many meats/fishes/eggs in there it was impossible to work out which one was causing his issues.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

IncaThePup said:


> I wanted to put my puppy on one of those but it didn't seem to agree with him and with so many meats/fishes/eggs in there it was impossible to work out which one was causing his issues.


Some dogs can't handle the change or are allergic. If the parent was feed regular dog food there is a chance it changed its genetics.


----------



## IncaThePup

LoudMcCloud said:


> Some dogs can't handle the change or are allergic. If the parent was feed regular dog food there is a chance it changed its genetics.


I believe he was weaned straight onto raw, but I had never done raw so they brought with them purina beta puppy (high in cereal) he had spots on tummy and constantly itching.

I don't eat red meat and any meat I buy is usually already cooked (sandwich meat or a cooked chicken) or a 'cook from frozen' item. I have white fish fillets occasionally fresh but can't deal with anything with eyes and heads still on etc. I'm not the best cook my meals mainly consist of Jacket spuds with beans or vegeburgers in a gluten free bun with chips. Fish on friday usually cook from frozen white fillet and chicken breast or sliced pork (pre-cooked) for sunday dinner with 5 min mini yorkies and veg.

I use Naturediet as wet as it doesn't stink too much and the consistency is easy for kong filling!

For dry he's currently trying White's premium working dog chicken & Garlic with herb... bit too early to tell yet. I've also looked at Arden Grange performance for him as its available in much smaller manageable bags for me... as other is only available in 15kg.

For now we'll use the White's up but have to keep getting family to drive over specially to transfer some into a smaller airtight container for me and put sack bag in hall cupboard for me so I can't knock it over and send food scatttering all over the place!


----------



## Tilldob

Still struggling to find a decent puppy food thats within budget,can anyone give me their opinion on Lathams puppy,Gelert country choice puppy and simpsons premium puppy please or any other puppy foods at roughly £40 per 12 kg bag
My pups are Bull Terriers thanks Terri


----------



## IncaThePup

Tilldob said:


> Still struggling to find a decent puppy food thats within budget,can anyone give me their opinion on Lathams puppy,Gelert country choice puppy and simpsons premium puppy please or any other puppy foods at roughly £40 per 12 kg bag
> My pups are Bull Terriers thanks Terri


White's premium puppy is £29.99 for 12kg.. if you get the working dog one I only paid £23 for 15kg as working dog one is VAT free.. better ingredients than the puppy version too.

Buy Premium Dog : Super Premium Puppy (Junior) 12kg

If you click on spring offers to the left it gives you a code and if you use it you get it for £23 instead of £25.99... comes in a plain sack but mine arrived the next day.

http://www.whitespremiumsouthern.co..._Dog_with_Garlic_and_Herbs_(Active)_15kg.html


----------



## Renata

This Index doesn't really help people who are on a budget, who own more than one dog. 15 kg bag will last in our house maybe 2 wks. I would like to feed my dogs good quality food but also at a good price. So thank you, but you did not help me at all.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Hmm how odd Renata, then why comment?

FYI a good quality food will have lower feeding requirements so can actually save money vs a cheap and nasty food.


----------



## scruffymutt

Renata said:


> This Index doesn't really help people who are on a budget, who own more than one dog. 15 kg bag will last in our house maybe 2 wks. I would like to feed my dogs good quality food but also at a good price. So thank you, but you did not help me at all.


Not really sure what your point is here. if you have more than one dog of course it will cost you more and use more food. We all want to feed our dogs the best we can at the best price we can. The index is simply a list of available foods rated for their ingredients and comparing prices to allow you to make your own choice based on your own budget and preferences. Many many people have found it incredibly helpful and is evident by the number of posts. Feel free to go off and do your own research though.


----------



## Tilldob

IncaThePup said:


> White's premium puppy is £29.99 for 12kg.. if you get the working dog one I only paid £23 for 15kg as working dog one is VAT free.. better ingredients than the puppy version too.
> 
> Buy Premium Dog : Super Premium Puppy (Junior) 12kg
> 
> If you click on spring offers to the left it gives you a code and if you use it you get it for £23 instead of £25.99... comes in a plain sack but mine arrived the next day.
> 
> Buy Premium Dog : Premium Working Dog with Garlic and Herbs (Active) 15kg


Thank you for the reply.The premium working dog food is that suitable for 12 week old puppies ?


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> This Index doesn't really help people who are on a budget, who own more than one dog. 15 kg bag will last in our house maybe 2 wks. I would like to feed my dogs good quality food but also at a good price. So thank you, but you did not help me at all.


Well aren't you a charmer! :lol: I'm glad I haven't helped you! 



Tilldob said:


> Thank you for the reply.The premium working dog food is that suitable for 12 week old puppies ?


There is no need for any puppy food at all - adult food is just fine from weaning onwards.

For what it's worth, I wouldn't recommend Whites personally - very high in cereal. Out of the three you mentioned originally, I'd probably opt for Lathams. But if you are willing to use an adult food - Vitalin Maintenance is about £35 for a 15 kg sack, and completely grain free


----------



## Renata

Thanks for all your comments. I just expressed my opinion on Dry Dog Food Index. As it is a public discussion, I guess everybody can do that. No, I do not want to feed my dogs cheep and nasty food, who wants?
I find these links useful:
The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1055 dog foods!
Pet Food Review -- Best dog food, cat food and small animal food reviews

I read Dry Dog Food Index, because I want to get as much information as possible. You may not like it, but once again it did not help me.

I find this comment a bit arrogant: "I'm glad I haven't helped you!"
It looks like SixStar knows it all and does not accept other opinions.

And before you start comment on my grammar, etc. - I am not English.


----------



## Renata

I do not think, that I am the only person here living on a budget. I still want to feed my dogs guality food. That is why I find the Updated Dry Dog Food Index not satisfying. I simply do not believe that companies with years of experience in producing dog food would survive by only making "nasty and cheap" products.
In your UDDFI you should find options for people like me. But I definitely will go off and do my own research, as I was recommended.
Most of food you recommend is not easy to purchase either, which is quite important too. Maybe you could add information, where the food can be purchased (on line, stockists).
And once again, I am not English, so please ignore my grammar.

Pet Food Review -- Best dog food, cat food and small animal food reviews
The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1055 dog foods!


----------



## IncaThePup

Tilldob said:


> Thank you for the reply.The premium working dog food is that suitable for 12 week old puppies ?


I'm not sure..my puppy is 6 months old..I'm guessing as 'adult' food they are meaning like 1-7yrs but many people believe its a gimmick puppy and senior food...though my older dog is on a senior as they advertise higher levels of joint packs and MSM (natural painkiller apparently) for dogs more likely to have arthritis by that age.

puppy food is usually higher in protein than most foods..the working dog one isn't bad though as designed for higher energy or working breeds...maybe email them and see what they recommend as an amount to feed?

Some dogs seem to need rice or something in there to help with digestion. I tried both mine on the latest high protein foods with no cereals at all and really high levels of protein (70/80% one's with multi sources of protein) and they both had problems so ended up a waste as half was thrown out at £40 for a small 7.5kg bag! ..mine seem to do be doing better on single ingredient white meat or fish based with rice or potato in there (as protein level tends to be lower).


----------



## ian1969uk

How do these ingredients look?:


Fresh Salmon (min 26%), potato (min 26%), salmon meal*, Beet Pulp (also known as Beet Fibre) , potato starch, salmon oil*, rapeseed oil, minerals, vitamins, glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, Omega 6, Omega 3 and Prebiotics.


----------



## postcard

how would you rate Wainwright's Adult Complete Dog Food with Salmon and Potato? Thank you

Wainwright's Adult Complete Dog Food with Salmon and Potato 15kg | Pets at Home


----------



## wannabe dogowner

Hi all
First off, what a fabulous and helpful thread!
Im trying to sort out the diet of my 11 week old Golden retriever pup. The breeder had her on eukanuba puppy food and she has had the runs pretty much since shes been here. The vet has given her some *Royal Canin Sensitivity Control SC21* to try which appears to be doing the trick (we are also poo testing to rule out other causes) 
Assuming intolerance does turn out to be the cause and she continues to do well over the next few days, I'd like to keep her on it, but I cant find any info on the web as to the quality of this food, so would be very grateful of your opinions. Im a first time owner so have little experience and dont know what Im looking at!
Also not sure of the longer term suitability for a young puppy - does she need 'puppy food' or will this be just as good for her growing joints?


----------



## victoria171168

hi thought l'd posted on this thread but it isn't showing.

we feed Simpsons dog food and as its delivered works well for us, l have picky eaters and an ibs dog so l tend to steer clear of grains nowadays and my pack really like the range they produce.


----------



## SixStar

wannabe dogowner said:


> Hi all
> First off, what a fabulous and helpful thread!
> Im trying to sort out the diet of my 11 week old Golden retriever pup. The breeder had her on eukanuba puppy food and she has had the runs pretty much since shes been here. The vet has given her some *Royal Canin Sensitivity Control SC21* to try which appears to be doing the trick (we are also poo testing to rule out other causes)
> Assuming intolerance does turn out to be the cause and she continues to do well over the next few days, I'd like to keep her on it, but I cant find any info on the web as to the quality of this food, so would be very grateful of your opinions. Im a first time owner so have little experience and dont know what Im looking at!
> Also not sure of the longer term suitability for a young puppy - does she need 'puppy food' or will this be just as good for her growing joints?


Hi - glad it's been helpful!  Sorry to hear you've been having troubles with your little one.

Whilst puppy food is not essential, and an adult food is just fine for a puppy, I would certainly suggest - once your pups stomach is settled - very gradually changing to something other than Royal Canin.

Royal Canin is a very low grade food - the Sensitivity diet would be red rated, the same as the regular Royal Canin. I understand that it is all some dogs can eat, but I personally think it should only be used as a last resort, and not long term for a puppy.

A grain free kibble, based on fish and potato, might be a good place to start. The fish/potato combo tends to be quite gentle on the stomach, and eliminating grains and cereals can further help a sensitive dog.

Arden Grange Sensitive, Orijen six fish, Fishmongers, Fish4Dogs superior, Canagan salmon and Angell Petco are all worth a look


----------



## wannabe dogowner

thanks for the advice - much appreciated. Will buy a sack for the next couple of weeks and then look to move her to a better brand very gradually (under vets advice obv)


----------



## polishrose

Help which of the green foods would be best for a skinny greyhound who never seems to put weight on and an 11 month old gsd who has masses of energy? I would prefer to have them on the same food(I did try them on raw but a lack of freezer space made that very difficult.
At the moment they're on wainwright's trays and have been on all kinds of dry food but have huge runny poos and smelly farts. Applaws went down quite well but the poos were slightly runny on that.Milly prefers small kibble sizes to large ones.


----------



## Yomper

I thought greyhounds were meant to be skinny! if he is not underweight for his size then i wouldn't be to concerned what he looks like. all dogs are different and the feed amounts on dog food are general guidelines for average dogs(you could ask the vet if your worried about his weight). i have a cocker spaniel who is slim and everyone thinks is skinny but he is just a super fit boy who gets a lot of exercise. I think any of the green ones are pretty good. sometimes when u change the dogs food it can give the dog runny poo until it settles down. canagan worked for my dog but now we feed raw (natural instinct) and his still super slim.


----------



## polishrose

Yeah she's too skinny and needs to gain a few kilos.You can see all her ribs and her spine.Vet says she needs between 3 to 5 kilos put on.The runny poo continues for the entire time-I give each food a month's trial.So far the best has been raw but simply don't have the storage space available for that.(The gsd was kind of dumped on me by my ex)


----------



## jbw54

Hi
Whats your opinion on Royal Canin Dachshund breed and the puppy Dachshund feed. I feed RC + Liliys kitchen wet to my older guys and new puppy get rc and fresh chicken/liver etc


----------



## SixStar

jbw54 said:


> Hi
> Whats your opinion on Royal Canin Dachshund breed and the puppy Dachshund feed. I feed RC + Liliys kitchen wet to my older guys and new puppy get rc and fresh chicken/liver etc


I think anything by Royal Canin is absolutely dire - wouldn't touch any of their stuff with a bargepole!


----------



## Yomper

Maybe try one of the puppy foods as these can have more protein and calories per serving then gradually increase the amount until he starts to put on some weight. A scrambled egg or poached egg wouldn't go amiss either!


----------



## postcard

SixStar said:


> But if you are willing to use an adult food - Vitalin Maintenance is about £35 for a 15 kg sack, and completely grain free


Unfortunately, Vitalin adult maintenance didn't seem to agree with my puppy, she has stool with mucus and vomited today in the morning despite of a very slow introduction, in a very low proportion about 10 -15% of the daily amount during 5 days..., she is currently on Royal Canin and I really want to move her to something more decent. Hence, have decided to get her a puppy range food, feel a bit overwhelmed with all information available online.What would you choose ?

Arden Grange Puppy/Junior rated 3.4 out of 5! Which Dog Food 
or
Burns Puppy Original rated 3.7 out of 5! Which Dog Food

Just to add that despite of stomach upset she is active and drinking enough water.

Thank you very much


----------



## SixStar

postcard said:


> Unfortunately, Vitalin adult maintenance didn't seem to agree with my puppy, she has stool with mucus and vomited today in the morning despite of a very slow introduction, in a very low proportion about 10 -15% of the daily amount during 5 days..., she is currently on Royal Canin and I really want to move her to something more decent. Hence, have decided to get her a puppy range food, feel a bit overwhelmed with all information available online.What would you choose ?
> 
> Arden Grange Puppy/Junior rated 3.4 out of 5! Which Dog Food
> or
> Burns Puppy Original rated 3.7 out of 5! Which Dog Food
> 
> Just to add that despite of stomach upset she is active and drinking enough water.
> 
> Thank you very much


I personally don't think much of either AG or Burns - awful lot of cereal in both which isn't the best, especially for a dog that is sensitive anyway.

Bob & Lush, Acana, Orijen and Applaws do puppy diets that are grain free, I would have a look at those instead


----------



## postcard

SixStar said:


> I personally don't think much of either AG or Burns - awful lot of cereal in both which isn't the best, especially for a dog that is sensitive anyway.
> 
> Bob & Lush, Acana, Orijen and Applaws do puppy diets that are grain free, I would have a look at those instead


Thank you very much for a quick reply. The above food is of very good quality but a bit expensive. ..


----------



## boyde

hi, 
I am getting a rescue shih tzu next week, she was a puppy farm dog, she is 2 now, what type of food do you recommend, I was looking at royal canin but it doesnt do well in your list.
I have 1 natures diet wet food to try, what is this like?


----------



## SixStar

postcard said:


> Thank you very much for a quick reply. The above food is of very good quality but a bit expensive. ..


What's your budget?



boyde said:


> hi,
> I am getting a rescue shih tzu next week, she was a puppy farm dog, she is 2 now, what type of food do you recommend, I was looking at royal canin but it doesnt do well in your list.
> I have 1 natures diet wet food to try, what is this like?


Naturediet is very good. The wet food version of the Index is here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html

I would recommend any of the green listed foods, either wet or dry or a mixture of the two. I'd stay away from Royal Canin at all costs.

It's important however to find out what she is on at the moment, and stick with that for a couple of weeks whilst she settles in before swapping to something else.


----------



## boyde

ok will do, they feed the rescues on royal canin so i will keep her on that and gradually blend them until she is on applaws (the one i have been looking at)


----------



## postcard

SixStar said:


> What's your budget?


I was thinking about £18 per month? She sleeps a lot and had diarrhea today . I've started panicking already ...


----------



## Yomper

I can't suggest anything for that price maybe look around for some offers/deals that may be on. you can always top up his food with eggs and boiled potato veg etc. i would try to stay grain/cereal free at all costs. my dog was on burns and he never put any weight on so i would steer clear of that


----------



## postcard

Yomper said:


> I can't suggest anything for that price maybe look around for some offers/deals that may be on. you can always top up his food with eggs and boiled potato veg etc. i would try to stay grain/cereal free at all costs. my dog was on burns and he never put any weight on so i would steer clear of that


Thank you Yomper, she is doing much better today, and i still continue with Vitalin grain free and it seems OK now but she does not like it very much comparing to Royal Canin.. . Just wanted to understand why the potato is better than cereal /rice?


----------



## Yomper

well depending on whom you ask as everyone has different opinions. i find the ones promoting cereals/grains/rice are the ones who have something to gain from it ie the seller of the food! 
grains have a high glycemicc level which means it raises blood sugar levels. they can cause allergies. basically there just fillers to lower the cost and bulk out the food. potato or sweet potato (in moderation) or veg such as peas or spinach are so much better. corn and other grains may sound like a natural food but not for dogs and they are not great for us either


----------



## postcard

Yomper said:


> well depending on whom you ask as everyone has different opinions. i find the ones promoting cereals/grains/rice are the ones who have something to gain from it ie the seller of the food!
> grains have a high glycemicc level which means it raises blood sugar levels. they can cause allergies. basically there just fillers to lower the cost and bulk out the food. potato or sweet potato (in moderation) or veg such as peas or spinach are so much better. corn and other grains may sound like a natural food but not for dogs and they are not great for us either


Thanks Yomper!

What about this one?

Wafcol Puppy Salmon & Potato Small & Medium rated 3.7 out of 5! Which Dog Food


----------



## Yomper

postcard said:


> Thanks Yomper!
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> Wafcol Puppy Salmon & Potato Small & Medium rated 3.7 out of 5! Which Dog Food


that looks a very decent food to me quite pricey though but i am sure it can be found cheaper elsewhere. it doesn't have to be puppy food to put weight on. any decent quality grain free food should help. most of the ones highlighted in green can be found at decent prices with a bit of internet searching.

do you moisten the kibble before feeding? i always did with a little splash of water i don't know if it helped but my dog oscar seemed to prefer it.


----------



## Vater Von Wilhelm

Hi,

My lab pup, is 11 months old, and has been on Wainwrights Large Breed Turkey and Rice puppy food from the off. I am conscious that he will be moving to 'Adult' food soon, he has always had a little more than the suggested amount, but remains 'lean', (he is quite long and tall and is from working stock). I have been reading with interest this thread, and appreciate the great time and effort that went into putting the list together. I am considering the fish diet, and am open to opinions. I am just worried that he has been doing so well, and obviously don't want things to change, my only concern being the issue that he remains a bit lean.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## mrhankey

hi sixstar,

can you look at this please and let me know your thoughts?

Super Premium Dog Food With Fish And Potato Plus Allergy X

thanks


----------



## SixStar

Vater Von Wilhelm said:


> Hi,
> 
> My lab pup, is 11 months old, and has been on Wainwrights Large Breed Turkey and Rice puppy food from the off. I am conscious that he will be moving to 'Adult' food soon, he has always had a little more than the suggested amount, but remains 'lean', (he is quite long and tall and is from working stock). I have been reading with interest this thread, and appreciate the great time and effort that went into putting the list together. I am considering the fish diet, and am open to opinions. I am just worried that he has been doing so well, and obviously don't want things to change, my only concern being the issue that he remains a bit lean.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance.


I'm glad it's been useful to you 

It's _far_ healthier for dogs to be lean than carrying even the tiniest bit of excess weight - all my boys are very lean but it's the best thing for them, so I wouldn't worry about that.

If he has been doing fine on Wainwrights, I'd keep with that - it's a perfectly good food, although I would move over to adult food ASAP now.



mrhankey said:


> hi sixstar,
> 
> can you look at this please and let me know your thoughts?
> 
> Super Premium Dog Food With Fish And Potato Plus Allergy X
> 
> thanks


*SUPER PREMIUM (fish & potato, with Allergy-X) *

*Price (12kg): * £34.99
*Suggested daily amount:*?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Fish (44% [salmon (18%) salmon meal (8%), blended fish meal (8%), trout (7%)]), salmon oil (1.65%), salmon gravy (1.65%), potato (36% [dried potato (18%), dried Sweet Potato (18%)]), pea starch (7%), sugar beet pulp, lucerne, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, allergy-X (0.3%)


----------



## mrhankey

thanks sixstar


----------



## mrhankey

SixStar said:


> I'm glad it's been useful to you
> 
> It's _far_ healthier for dogs to be lean than carrying even the tiniest bit of excess weight - all my boys are very lean but it's the best thing for them, so I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> If he has been doing fine on Wainwrights, I'd keep with that - it's a perfectly good food, although I would move over to adult food ASAP now.
> 
> *SUPER PREMIUM (fish & potato, with Allergy-X) *
> 
> *Price (12kg): * £34.99
> *Suggested daily amount:*?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fish (44% [salmon (18%) salmon meal (8%), blended fish meal (8%), trout (7%)]), salmon oil (1.65%), salmon gravy (1.65%), potato (36% [dried potato (18%), dried Sweet Potato (18%)]), pea starch (7%), sugar beet pulp, lucerne, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, allergy-X (0.3%)


hi sixstar, I have just put him onto fishmongers white fish, I know you reviewed the salmon but the white fish seems to be agreeing with him. I think anything with rice was not agreeing with him so the fish and potato seems like a reasonable choice. I had looked at fish4dogs but I think it looks pretty much the same for price what do you think?

thanks again


----------



## Indiandpuppy

can you do this 
Premium Working Dog Food With Garlic And Herbs

this 
Skinners Field and Trial Puppy Dry Mix 15 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

and

this

Skinners Field and Trial Muesli Dry Mix 15 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

please  We are doing WW puppy dry and then going to skinners as an adult but didn't know if duck and rice/ salmon and rice were the only suitiable ones xxx


----------



## SixStar

Indiandpuppy said:


> can you do this
> Premium Working Dog Food With Garlic And Herbs
> 
> this
> Skinners Field and Trial Puppy Dry Mix 15 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> and
> 
> this
> 
> Skinners Field and Trial Muesli Dry Mix 15 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> please  We are doing WW puppy dry and then going to skinners as an adult but didn't know if duck and rice/ salmon and rice were the only suitiable ones xxx


*PREMIUM WORKING DOG (chicken with garlic and herbs) *

*Price (15kg): * £22.99
*Suggested daily amount:*?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Maize, poultry meal, rice, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, brewers yeast, chicken hydrolysate, linseed, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins, carrots, garlic (0.2%), herbs (0.2%; [includes thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley and sage]), EC permitted colours

Poor - maize is first ingredient, with unnamed poultry meal the second, and there's rice too. To finish, there is artificial colourants.

*SKINNERS (field and trial, puppy) *

*Price (15kg): * £29.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 59p

*Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (min 30%), maize, chicken fat, white rice, oats, maize gluten meal, sunflower meal, whole linseed, beet pulp, whole dried egg, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, yeast, MOS. 

Very, very high in cereal - has maize, oats and rice, all of which are of no benefit to a dog.

*SKINNERS (muesli mix) *

*Price (15kg): * £18
*Suggested daily amount:* 260g
*Daily feeding cost:* 31p

*Ingredients:* Protein pellets containing beef meat meal, extruded wholewheat biscuits, cooked flaked maize, wheat glucose syrup, baked wholewheat biscuits, cooked flaked peas, cooked wheatflakes, oils, vitamins, minerals, trace elements.

A red rating almost isn't bad enough - absolutely dire!

Do remember that there is no need for puppy foods at all, an adult diet is just fine from weaning onwards


----------



## Indiandpuppy

SixStar said:


> *PREMIUM WORKING DOG (chicken with garlic and herbs) *
> 
> *Price (15kg): * £22.99
> *Suggested daily amount:*?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Maize, poultry meal, rice, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, brewers yeast, chicken hydrolysate, linseed, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins, carrots, garlic (0.2%), herbs (0.2%; [includes thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley and sage]), EC permitted colours
> 
> Poor - maize is first ingredient, with unnamed poultry meal the second, and there's rice too. To finish, there is artificial colourants.
> 
> *SKINNERS (field and trial, puppy) *
> 
> *Price (15kg): * £29.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 59p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (min 30%), maize, chicken fat, white rice, oats, maize gluten meal, sunflower meal, whole linseed, beet pulp, whole dried egg, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, yeast, MOS.
> 
> Very, very high in cereal - has maize, oats and rice, all of which are of no benefit to a dog.
> 
> *SKINNERS (muesli mix) *
> 
> *Price (15kg): * £18
> *Suggested daily amount:* 260g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 31p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Protein pellets containing beef meat meal, extruded wholewheat biscuits, cooked flaked maize, wheat glucose syrup, baked wholewheat biscuits, cooked flaked peas, cooked wheatflakes, oils, vitamins, minerals, trace elements.
> 
> A red rating almost isn't bad enough - absolutely dire!
> 
> Do remember that there is no need for puppy foods at all, an adult diet is just fine from weaning onwards


Yack they are awful Its so strange that some foods from certain brands differ in quality so greatly. Needless to say I will NOT be feeding the above.
We are going to use Wainwrights puppy turkey and rice and salmon and potato as we have already bought it then slowly move her onto grown up food, skinners duck and rice I think.

Also I do know you cannot mix dry and raw meat but would adding a raw egg to dry food occasionally to increase protein be ok.

We have bought some cooked low fat 100% beef to give with food too.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

also we have bought this

Applaws Natural Dog Food Chicken Varieties Multi-Pack 156gm 5 Pack | Pets at Home

as the breeder has been mixing a little spoon of wet in with her dry.

Can't wait to get her from Royal Canine puppy dry and Butchers (or bakers can't remember) wet, to Wainwrights and Applaws <3


----------



## SixStar

Indiandpuppy said:


> Yack they are awful Its so strange that some foods from certain brands differ in quality so greatly. Needless to say I will NOT be feeding the above.
> We are going to use Wainwrights puppy turkey and rice and salmon and potato as we have already bought it then slowly move her onto grown up food, skinners duck and rice I think.
> 
> Also I do know you cannot mix dry and raw meat but would adding a raw egg to dry food occasionally to increase protein be ok.
> 
> We have bought some cooked low fat 100% beef to give with food too.


Yes, raw egg is fine to give with kibble.



Indiandpuppy said:


> also we have bought this
> 
> Applaws Natural Dog Food Chicken Varieties Multi-Pack 156gm 5 Pack | Pets at Home
> 
> as the breeder has been mixing a little spoon of wet in with her dry.
> 
> Can't wait to get her from Royal Canine puppy dry and Butchers (or bakers can't remember) wet, to Wainwrights and Applaws <3


Bakers don't do a wet food, so it'll be Butchers, which actually isn't all that bad - but yes, Applaws wet is much better, although do remember it's not a complete food so it should only be fed alongside a complete food, as a small part of the diet.

Have you brought some Royal Canin and Butchers for her to have for the first couple of weeks?


----------



## Nataliee

The new pate that applaws have brought out is a complete diet I think. Wouldn't feed it on its own though as its about 80p for a small tray


----------



## Indiandpuppy

SixStar said:


> Yes, raw egg is fine to give with kibble.
> 
> Bakers don't do a wet food, so it'll be Butchers, which actually isn't all that bad - but yes, Applaws wet is much better, although do remember it's not a complete food so it should only be fed alongside a complete food, as a small part of the diet.
> 
> Have you brought some Royal Canin and Butchers for her to have for the first couple of weeks?


yes I a, going to be given some from the breeder , just to prevent tummy upsets x


----------



## Vater Von Wilhelm

SixStar said:


> I'm glad it's been useful to you
> 
> It's _far_ healthier for dogs to be lean than carrying even the tiniest bit of excess weight - all my boys are very lean but it's the best thing for them, so I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> If he has been doing fine on Wainwrights, I'd keep with that - it's a perfectly good food, although I would move over to adult food ASAP now.


Thanks for getting back to me, I was really hoping to carry on with what he obviously enjoys,
Thanks again,
Paul.


----------



## dog2

Can you please tell me why you didn't include Fish4Dogs 'Finest Ocean White Fish, but only their salmon ones? Thanks


----------



## SixStar

dog2 said:


> Can you please tell me why you didn't include Fish4Dogs 'Finest Ocean White Fish, but only their salmon ones? Thanks


It's not possible to include every flavour, every variety and every brand - I've just picked a selection.


----------



## victoria171168

hi,
just to say love this thread as with some of my dogs have had to do so much research and argue with vets and nutritional experts

I always feed a good grain free type and if I can find offers on ebay I do.
I have given up how many times I get asked for food advice nowadays for friends who have issues with their pets.

I have been looking at the new Simpsons 80/20 range and am assuming this would be a green food as seems like good quality ingredients. I already feed the Simpsons grain free range but am considering switching over to this one. How do you rate it.


----------



## dog2

Fair enough but do you consider it as good as the salmon variety? My dog has been on this F4D recipe for at least a year but I'm sure he's put on a bit of weight since they changed the recipe so have had to reduce slightly which is a shame. All said though, he has done very well on it with no upset tummy and maintains a shiny coat. Thankyou for all the information you've listed, a great help as was thinking of changing


----------



## SixStar

victoria171168 said:


> hi,
> just to say love this thread as with some of my dogs have had to do so much research and argue with vets and nutritional experts
> 
> I always feed a good grain free type and if I can find offers on ebay I do.
> I have given up how many times I get asked for food advice nowadays for friends who have issues with their pets.
> 
> I have been looking at the new Simpsons 80/20 range and am assuming this would be a green food as seems like good quality ingredients. I already feed the Simpsons grain free range but am considering switching over to this one. How do you rate it.


*SIMPSONS PREMIUM (80/20, chicken, fish & turkey)*

*Price (12kg):* £48.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 81p

*Ingredients:* Deboned chicken (27%), dried chicken (16%), deboned salmon (13%), sweet potato, potato, dried white fish (7%), dried salmon (5%), dried turkey (4%), chicken fat (2%), chicken gravy (2%), dried whole egg (2%), deboned white fish (2%), pea fibre, lucerne, minerals, vitamins, dried apple, dried carrot, spinach, dried seaweed, dried cranberry, prebiotic FOS, aniseed, fenugreek, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin, thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage. 



dog2 said:


> Fair enough but do you consider it as good as the salmon variety? My dog has been on this F4D recipe for at least a year but I'm sure he's put on a bit of weight since they changed the recipe so have had to reduce slightly which is a shame. All said though, he has done very well on it with no upset tummy and maintains a shiny coat. Thankyou for all the information you've listed, a great help as was thinking of changing


Yes, I'd rate the white fish and the salmon one the same. It's a real shame they changed the recipe - it was fab beforehand but a real drop in quality now.


----------



## RichardJordan

The manufacturers will use all sorts of terms.

"crude protein" is different from "protein".

This image is based on three kibble diets fed to a 10kg male dog - bought online.
It's aim is to encourage people to feed better quality food.










This 'Food Index' post makes very interesting reading


----------



## RachRubyx

I am thinking of buying a 15kg of Eden dry for my dog as she liked the sample. However I also will be feeding raw/Nature Instinct or Fishmongers Wet a couple times a week and also probs sardines or chicken etc so will be only using around 300-400g a week of Eden so a bag should just last under a year. However just wondering whats the expiry dates like on the food? Do you think the 15kg bag will keep for a year?


----------



## SixStar

RachRubyx said:


> I am thinking of buying a 15kg of Eden dry for my dog as she liked the sample. However I also will be feeding raw/Nature Instinct or Fishmongers Wet a couple times a week and also probs sardines or chicken etc so will be only using around 300-400g a week of Eden so a bag should just last under a year. However just wondering whats the expiry dates like on the food? Do you think the 15kg bag will keep for a year?


Yes, dry foods have a very long shelf life.

If using such a small amount a week though I would decant a fortnight/months supply into a container for immediate use, and then seal the big bag up inbetween, so it's not constantly exposed to the air.


----------



## Esconderse

Good afternoon, 

I would like to ask anyones opinion about the dog food.. 
I have a puppy aprox 5 month, ever since I got him we have problems with food, I started feeding him with orijen, for about a month wasn't good, he had diarrhoea, then slowly went to fish 4 dogs superior for puppies, but nothing got better, he still had diarrhoea, then after 3 weeks slowly started to change the food for weinrwright for puppies with chicken, he got better with his stool, but his coat wasn't shining and he had dandruff, so we again slowly started to change for applaws puppy with chicken, and his stool is again very soft, sometimes it gets harder sometimes softer, now he has to go for anal glands draining, because of all this diarrhoea for all these months and I don't know which other food to try or what els to do, because I think this food applaws is good he looks energetic and has nice coat, he doesn't have worms we are giving tablets all the time. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Esconderse said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I would like to ask anyones opinion about the dog food..
> I have a puppy aprox 5 month, ever since I got him we have problems with food, I started feeding him with orijen, for about a month wasn't good, he had diarrhoea, then slowly went to fish 4 dogs superior for puppies, but nothing got better, he still had diarrhoea, then after 3 weeks slowly started to change the food for weinrwright for puppies with chicken, he got better with his stool, but his coat wasn't shining and he had dandruff, so we again slowly started to change for applaws puppy with chicken, and his stool is again very soft, sometimes it gets harder sometimes softer, now he has to go for anal glands draining, because of all this diarrhoea for all these months and I don't know which other food to try or what els to do, because I think this food applaws is good he looks energetic and has nice coat, he doesn't have worms we are giving tablets all the time. Thanks for any advice.


That's a lot of food change for any dog never mind a young puppy. If you immediately changed the food upon getting your puppy, this is a bad idea in itself as new surroundings, leaving mom etc is all stressful for a puppy, so a food change has more chance of upsetting the dogs stomach. With any food it is essential that you introduce the food gradually, over at least a week or maybe as long as a month. You are messing with the diet too much and not giving your dogs digestive system time to settle. Another thing which wont help this if you are over feeding him, and from what you said with the Applaws that his stool is sometimes normal and sometimes soft this could be the reason. Try reducing the amount you are feeding and see if it helps.


----------



## victoria171168

with such a young puppy perhaps increase the amount of meals. I have one dog here that has to have three smaller meals a day and as a puppy was fed four times a day as his ibs would cut in then.


----------



## mrhankey

hi sixstar,

why has wafcol got such a low rate?

I have my lab on fishmongers finest now. his toilet is better but he is not eating it like he used to it his food. very slow throughout the day.

is this ok?

don't want to change him again as his stomach seems much better but worried he does not like it.

thanks


----------



## SixStar

mrhankey said:


> hi sixstar,
> 
> why has wafcol got such a low rate?
> 
> I have my lab on fishmongers finest now. his toilet is better but he is not eating it like he used to it his food. very slow throughout the day.
> 
> is this ok?
> 
> don't want to change him again as his stomach seems much better but worried he does not like it.
> 
> thanks


Wafcol salmon & potato has got an Orange rating - so a middle of the road food, not bad by any means. It's rated Orange rather than Green because it has a total of 36% salmon, whereas the Green rated kibbles almost all have a meat content of at least 50%.

Wafcol chicken & corn has got a Red rating because it consists of nearly 60% corn (maize) which offers next to no nutrition to dogs.

Fishmongers is a very good food - if he is just picking at it, I would try the tough love approach. Offer him his food in the morning, if he does not eat it within fifteen minutes, take the bowl up and offer nothing until the next meal time, and then reoffer the food - repeating until it's eaten. It shouldn't take him long to cotton on that he is to eat what you say, when you give it to him!


----------



## Esconderse

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> That's a lot of food change for any dog never mind a young puppy. If you immediately changed the food upon getting your puppy, this is a bad idea in itself as new surroundings, leaving mom etc is all stressful for a puppy, so a food change has more chance of upsetting the dogs stomach. With any food it is essential that you introduce the food gradually, over at least a week or maybe as long as a month. You are messing with the diet too much and not giving your dogs digestive system time to settle. Another thing which wont help this if you are over feeding him, and from what you said with the Applaws that his stool is sometimes normal and sometimes soft this could be the reason. Try reducing the amount you are feeding and see if it helps.


I got him when he was still eating just milk, so I had to introduce him to a proper dry food, and in the begging was ok, that was hills food, vet gave us, but after few weeks he didn't wanted to eat that food at all, and we bought Orijen with fish. We are feeding him 4 times a day small amounts. When we change the food it usually takes 7-10 days, but the problem is that if he is having diarrhea I don't know if its ok to still keep feeding him with the food that he is sick of and just slowly try the new food which I don't know if it will be good as well, basically we haven't found any food that his stomach would be completely perfect


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Esconderse said:


> I got him when he was still eating just milk, so I had to introduce him to a proper dry food, and in the begging was ok, that was hills food, vet gave us, but after few weeks he didn't wanted to eat that food at all, and we bought Orijen with fish. We are feeding him 4 times a day small amounts. When we change the food it usually takes 7-10 days, but the problem is that if he is having diarrhea I don't know if its ok to still keep feeding him with the food that he is sick of and just slowly try the new food which I don't know if it will be good as well, basically we haven't found any food that his stomach would be completely perfect


Didnt you say he was ok toilet wise on Hills and Wainwrights? These foods are lower in protein than the others that you used which made him loose. Maybe an idea to try a different brand with lower protein.


----------



## smpagoo

What a great resource this is! However, (not meaning to sound rude here, absolutely not my intention!) I made the mistake (!) of starting to read from page 1 so I'm totally confused as to what to feed my 6 month old Labradoodle now - there is so much to choose from!!

My puppy has been on Royal Canin Labrador junior kibble (as recommended by the vet as "it will help him grow in proportion as he's going to be a big dog, probably 35Kg ish" but since he's been on that (for the last 4 months) he's been poo-eating (his own, thankfully!) and has really stinky wind, plus it's working out expensive as the vet suggested doubling his recommended amount of food as he was on the skinny side - he's filled out nicely now. From what I've read on here obviously grain-free is the way to go, but does anyone has any definitive recommendations for a medium-priced food as I'm on a career break from work at the mo and pennies are tight!!

Thank you very much!


----------



## SixStar

smpagoo said:


> What a great resource this is! However, (not meaning to sound rude here, absolutely not my intention!) I made the mistake (!) of starting to read from page 1 so I'm totally confused as to what to feed my 6 month old Labradoodle now - there is so much to choose from!!
> 
> My puppy has been on Royal Canin Labrador junior kibble (as recommended by the vet as "it will help him grow in proportion as he's going to be a big dog, probably 35Kg ish" but since he's been on that (for the last 4 months) he's been poo-eating (his own, thankfully!) and has really stinky wind, plus it's working out expensive as the vet suggested doubling his recommended amount of food as he was on the skinny side - he's filled out nicely now. From what I've read on here obviously grain-free is the way to go, but does anyone has any definitive recommendations for a medium-priced food as I'm on a career break from work at the mo and pennies are tight!!
> 
> Thank you very much!


Hi, welcome to the forum! I'm glad the Index has been helpful (if not a little confusing too!).

Any of the Green rated foods would be my personal recommendation, they're all fab.

Bearing in mind this Index is based on a 15 kg dog (so multiply accordingly for your dogs weight), Royal Canin works out approx. 96p per day to feed, and is a Red rated food. Not only does it have high grains and insufficient meat, it also contains cariogenic additives, which is of course, very worrying, and it's wise to look at moving your boy away from it.

Acana works out at approx. 80p
Applaws @ 59p
Eden @ 73p
Fishmongers @ 74p
Millies Wolfheart @ 60p
Orijen @ 84p
Simpsons 80/20 @ 81p
Taste of the Wild @ 70p

So, as you can see, it is actually a fair amount _cheaper_ to feed one of these Green rated foods, which are all grain free and have a high meat content, with no cariogenic additives! 

Although 'adult' foods, all these are perfectly suitable for a six month old dog.


----------



## victoria171168

I feed my dogs Simpsons grain free though I rotate types so they dont get bored. I also have the higher protein bags as well and I love Acana and the new 80/20 range from Simpsons.

They seem more expensive at first but l find l dont feed so much so its quite cost effective . One of my friends is starting to use better food now with my assistance and has noticed rather than buying two bags of cheap food , one bag of the good stuff is lasing all month so very cost effective for her.

Do you have a particular budget in mind


----------



## smpagoo

Wonderful, thank you for the advice! My next (and final, I promise!) question is does anyone have any recommendations for websites to purchase any of the suggested decent dog foods from, such as those with good customer service, competitive prices etc? Thank you


----------



## smpagoo

Thanks for your advice! My next (and last, at least for now!) question is does anyone have any recommendations for reliable websites that can supply any of the recommended foods - basically good customer service, speedy despatch, competitive prices etc? Thank you very much!!


----------



## postcard

postcard said:


> Unfortunately, Vitalin adult maintenance didn't seem to agree with my puppy, she has stool with mucus and vomited today in the morning despite of a very slow introduction, in a very low proportion about 10 -15% of the daily amount during 5 days..., she is currently on Royal Canin and I really want to move her to something more decent. Hence, have decided to get her a puppy range food, feel a bit overwhelmed with all information available online.What would you choose ?
> 
> Arden Grange Puppy/Junior rated 3.4 out of 5! Which Dog Food
> or
> Burns Puppy Original rated 3.7 out of 5! Which Dog Food
> 
> Just to add that despite of stomach upset she is active and drinking enough water.
> 
> Thank you very much


Update. We continue to feed our puppy Vitalin and everything is fine now (solid poos ). The upset stomach and vomiting was due to worms... but now everything is sorted out. Thank you everyone for replies


----------



## Lilylass

Huge apologies if this one is covered somewhere in the middle pages  (the thead's getting really big now!)

Maisie's now doing really well  on her Skinners Salmon & Rice and we're now adding 1/2 tray of wet (either WW, ND, Rocco Sensitive & have some Lukullus and a couple of others to try)

However, I'd really like her to be able to eat a meat kibble as well as a fish one if possible - and would also like to get her off a Rice based kibble too ....

I've looked at some of the grain free ones on places like Zoo+ but the protein levels seem to be really high (I've seen up to 40%) which is way too high for her.

How would you rate / any thoughts on this one?

*Vitalin Adult Maintenance - Chicken & Potato*
Ingredients: 
Chicken Meat Meal (min 26%), Potato (min 26%), Refined Chicken Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Peas, Carrots, Yeasts, Fish meal, Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine, Chondroitin and Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM), Yucca, Prebiotic Micro FOS.


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Huge apologies if this one is covered somewhere in the middle pages  (the thead's getting really big now!)
> 
> Maisie's now doing really well  on her Skinners Salmon & Rice and we're now adding 1/2 tray of wet (either WW, ND, Rocco Sensitive & have some Lukullus and a couple of others to try)
> 
> However, I'd really like her to be able to eat a meat kibble as well as a fish one if possible - and would also like to get her off a Rice based kibble too ....
> 
> I've looked at some of the grain free ones on places like Zoo+ but the protein levels seem to be really high (I've seen up to 40%) which is way too high for her.
> 
> How would you rate / any thoughts on this one?
> 
> *Vitalin Adult Maintenance - Chicken & Potato*
> Ingredients:
> Chicken Meat Meal (min 26%), Potato (min 26%), Refined Chicken Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Peas, Carrots, Yeasts, Fish meal, Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine, Chondroitin and Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM), Yucca, Prebiotic Micro FOS.


Glad Maisie is doing well!

Vitalin Maintenance is on the second page. When I updated the Index I did it in such a way that all new listings can be added to the main bulk of info at the start, rather than having listings doted throughout the thread and getting lost 

*VITALIN (maintenance, cereal free)*

*Price (15kg):* £36.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 60p

*Ingredients:* Chicken meal meat (min 26%), potato (min 26%), refined chicken fat, sugar beet pulp, peas, carrots, yeast, fish meal, minerals, vitamins, glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, yucca, prebiotic.

It's a resonable grain free dry, but worth noting that both Applaws and Millieswolfheart work out at the same 60p per day to feed, but are of far superior quality.

Can I ask why you think 40% protein (in a grain free kibble) is too high for Maisie?


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Glad Maisie is doing well!
> 
> Vitalin Maintenance is on the second page. When I updated the Index I did it in such a way that all new listings can be added to the main bulk of info at the start, rather than having listings doted throughout the thread and getting lost


*sigh*:blush2: I did actually see that and for some reason thought it was a different one :blush2: sorry...



SixStar said:


> It's a resonable grain free dry, but worth noting that both Applaws and Millieswolfheart work out at the same 60p per day to feed, but are of far superior quality.
> 
> Can I ask why you think 40% protein (in a grain free kibble) is too high for Maisie?


I looked at Millieswolfheart the other day and I could only find:

Salmon & Veg - and I have a fish one that suits her so not really looking for another OR 
Countryside mix (duck, lamb & rabbit) - both lamb & duck _really_ _don't _ agree with her 

Am I missing other flavours?

Applaws .... going to do the :blush2::blush2: first .... my cats _hated_ it and wouldn't even touch it so I guess that's put me off it!

Protein levels .... personally, I've never felt that a fit, healthy _pet_ dog really needs huge levels of protein - I know there's "good" (from meat) and "bad" (from fillers?) proteins but does loads & loads of protein not give them tons more energy?


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> *sigh*:blush2: I did actually see that and for some reason thought it was a different one :blush2: sorry...
> 
> I looked at Millieswolfheart the other day and I could only find:
> 
> Salmon & Veg - and I have a fish one that suits her so not really looking for another OR
> Countryside mix (duck, lamb & rabbit) - both lamb & duck _really_ _don't _ agree with her
> 
> Am I missing other flavours?
> 
> Applaws .... going to do the :blush2::blush2: first .... my cats _hated_ it and wouldn't even touch it so I guess that's put me off it!
> 
> Protein levels .... personally, I've never felt that a fit, healthy _pet_ dog really needs huge levels of protein - I know there's "good" (from meat) and "bad" (from fillers?) proteins but does loads & loads of protein not give them tons more energy?


No, not missing any other Millies flavours, it's just those two at present.

Providing the protein is good quality animal protein, rather than low grade protein from plant or vegetable matter, as you say, then it's absolutely fine. Take my dogs for example - they eat a raw diet, so are consuming vast amounts of protein - but it's all usable, species appropriate protein, so does not affect them adversely. They've got plenty of energy, but are perfectly happy to rest and settle


----------



## Lilylass

mmmm that's very interesting!

I'm now seriously tempted to get a bag of the Applaws & try it 

I've found a couple of offers which are cheaper than Zoo+ (which is where I usually start as their prices are pretty competative - £43.90 there ..... £40 ([email protected]) and £36.99 (Monster - but delivery is on top sadly).

Ohhhhhh Maisie's "wish list" for after the 17th (credit card cut off date so I get nearly 2 months days interest free before I need to pay it if I order stuff then!.... the green feeder's already on there!

*ETA * has anyone every used Walnut Pet Supplies / recommend them?


----------



## Lilylass

It's me again ..... I couldn't wait  managed to get it for £32.40 :biggrin:


----------



## postcard

Lilylass said:


> It's me again ..... I couldn't wait  managed to get it for £32.40 :biggrin:


oh, thats a real bargain ! where did you get it? thanks


----------



## Lilylass

postcard said:


> oh, thats a real bargain ! where did you get it? thanks


Am I allowed to link to other website?

Anyway - as I'm not sure, it was Walnut Pet Supplies - decided to give them a bash & (so far) they've been really helpful. It should be here tomorrow

If you look on their home page, there's a discount code to give you an extra 10% off web orders.

There were various different prices for the different Applaws - I think there was one that if you added the web code for the 10%, it put you under £30 (free delivery limit) so you'd be better not to do it in that case ....


----------



## Yomper

walnut pet supplies are here in milton keynes. I have to recommend walnut tree as they have most of the top pet foods in there


----------



## Lilylass

Yomper said:


> walnut pet supplies are here in milton keynes. I have to recommend walnut tree as they have most of the top pet foods in there


I have to say .... I'm impressed!

Ordered Mon night, dispatch email yesterday & arrived this morning!

Very tempted to order some more at that price! (will wait until she's tried it tho'!)


----------



## Tilldob

I was looking to change my 4 month old pups food,at the moment hes on Whites premium puppy food. My adult dogs are on Vitalin Maintenance Grain Free, i would like them all to be on the same food, can somebody recommend a good food for pups and adults that is decent quality and around the 35/40 pound mark.The adults seem ok on the Vitalin but their coats are not so shiny has they were


----------



## SixStar

Tilldob said:


> I was looking to change my 4 month old pups food,at the moment hes on Whites premium puppy food. My adult dogs are on Vitalin Maintenance Grain Free, i would like them all to be on the same food, can somebody recommend a good food for pups and adults that is decent quality and around the 35/40 pound mark.The adults seem ok on the Vitalin but their coats are not so shiny has they were


Arden Grange Sensitive is approx. £39. Grain free and fish based, so the oils should help promote a nice shiny coat.

Ashenbank again is approx. £39. That's a lamb based one, grain free.

Fishmongers is approx £30 but that's only for a 10 kg bag.

However, it's always best to look at the price of feeding per day, rather than the bag price, as the feeding guidelines vary immensely, and a more expensive food will often have lower feeding recommendations, hence making the food more cost effective than those that appear cheaper.


----------



## mollymo

Tilldob said:


> I was looking to change my 4 month old pups food,at the moment hes on Whites premium puppy food. My adult dogs are on Vitalin Maintenance Grain Free, i would like them all to be on the same food, can somebody recommend a good food for pups and adults that is decent quality and around the 35/40 pound mark.The adults seem ok on the Vitalin but their coats are not so shiny has they were


Two of Mine are on Vitalin Maintenance and my youngster now 12months has been on vitalin sensitive lamb and rice from 8 weeks old and her coat is in much better condition than the other two on the grain free.
So that maybe an option and can be fed to all pups and adults from 8weeks of age and has a very good meat content.


----------



## mrhankey

Hi sixstar, is this any good

Trophy Premium Duck & Vegetable Gluten Free
?

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

mrhankey said:


> Hi sixstar, is this any good
> 
> Trophy Premium Duck & Vegetable Gluten Free
> ?
> 
> Thanks


*TROPHY PREMIUM (duck & vegetable, gluten free)*

*Price (15kg):* £42.75
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Potato (min 50%), duck meal (min 25%), poultry oil, peas, beet pulp, full fat linseed, seaweed, mannan-oligosaccharides, glucosamine, green lipped mussel, yucca, blackcurrant, rosemary.

A very average middle of the road grain free kibble, certainly nothing special - expensive given the ingredients!


----------



## mrhankey

Thanks sixstar. 

I am looking for a duck dry food for my lab.

He only seems to eat something with duck in it. Any thoughts? 
Thanks


----------



## SixStar

mrhankey said:


> Thanks sixstar.
> 
> I am looking for a duck dry food for my lab.
> 
> He only seems to eat something with duck in it. Any thoughts?
> Thanks


Bob & Lush (duck, potato & peas) - Premium Duck Kibble with Potatoes & Peas :: Bob & Lush - High quality dog food

Millies Wolfheart (lamb, duck & rabbit) - Shop - Millies Wolfheart gluten free dog food

Both grain free Green rated kibble, excellent customer service from both companies. Millies offer free samples, and Bob & Lush will send a sample pack for 99p which includes a sachet of kibble, pouch of wet food and a taster of their treats.

If not looking for grain free then James Wellbeloved, Burns and Skinners all do duck & rice diets.


----------



## mrhankey

Thanks for that I don't know why he is so fussy but only eats duck small sizes though. 

What about the working hprs duck and potato? 

Thanks again


----------



## SixStar

mrhankey said:


> Thanks for that I don't know why he is so fussy but only eats duck small sizes though.
> 
> What about the working hprs duck and potato?
> 
> Thanks again


Yes, that's a good well-priced grain free.


----------



## Renata

"Yes, raw egg is fine to give with kibble."

SixStar, raw egg white is not recommended to be given to dogs. In a book by David Taylor it is said that it disrupts metabolism of vitamin B. I am surprised you say it is OK to feed it to dogs.


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> "Yes, raw egg is fine to give with kibble."
> 
> SixStar, raw egg white is not recommended to be given to dogs. In a book by David Taylor it is said that it disrupts metabolism of vitamin B. I am surprised you say it is OK to feed it to dogs.


And various other sources say it's absolutely fine  My boys, and many others, have whole raw eggs on a regular basis.


----------



## Donut76

Hello

Ive read nearly all your post & think they are fantastic so im looking for some advice plz

My rescue is 6mths old & hasnt had the best start diet wise (actually any wise) - she is almost 8kg in weight

She WAS on Bakers at her fosters as A) its what her dogs are on & B) what she would eat (probably as the other dogs are on it so she felt she had to or starve maybe) but she was having minced turkey pasta & brown bread as well

ANYWAY we have her on Royal Canine Mini (or something) as she was refusing the Bakers (& having done some research hubby had already said it was rubbish & didnt want her having it)

She is refusing to eat it unless the turkey is in it so is having about 150g Royal & about 70g Mince 30g pasta/brown rice over the day JUST to get her to eat & to get a correct balance (we had it worked out she needed 185g Royal over the day)

Now i have seen that Royal is an Orange & is quite expensive compared to some green makes

Hubby has found an amazon supplier that if you do a 2mth standing order we can get :-

8kg Royal Canin = £30

What else do you suggest that can be either delivered from Amazon OR be bought easily that is a similar price/cheeper BUT better than Royal

She has some muscle wastage & bone problems in 1 of her back legs due to a bad break - she struggles with long walks & gets tired easy - she also likes to eat lying down as i think this is what she had to do when her leg was broke so badly (this has healed with no vet care)

THANKS  - newbie dog owner


----------



## SixStar

Donut76 said:


> Hello
> 
> Ive read nearly all your post & think they are fantastic so im looking for some advice plz
> 
> My rescue is 6mths old & hasnt had the best start diet wise (actually any wise) - she is almost 8kg in weight
> 
> She WAS on Bakers at her fosters as A) its what her dogs are on & B) what she would eat (probably as the other dogs are on it so she felt she had to or starve maybe) but she was having minced turkey pasta & brown bread as well
> 
> ANYWAY we have her on Royal Canine Mini (or something) as she was refusing the Bakers (& having done some research hubby had already said it was rubbish & didnt want her having it)
> 
> She is refusing to eat it unless the turkey is in it so is having about 150g Royal & about 70g Mince 30g pasta/brown rice over the day JUST to get her to eat & to get a correct balance (we had it worked out she needed 185g Royal over the day)
> 
> Now i have seen that Royal is an Orange & is quite expensive compared to some green makes
> 
> Hubby has found an amazon supplier that if you do a 2mth standing order we can get :-
> 
> 8kg Royal Canin = £30
> 
> What else do you suggest that can be either delivered from Amazon OR be bought easily that is a similar price/cheeper BUT better than Royal
> 
> She has some muscle wastage & bone problems in 1 of her back legs due to a bad break - she struggles with long walks & gets tired easy - she also likes to eat lying down as i think this is what she had to do when her leg was broke so badly (this has healed with no vet care)
> 
> THANKS  - newbie dog owner


I'm glad you have found the Index useful! 

Royal Canin is actually a Red listed food as not only does it contain vast amounts of cereal, it includes cariogenic (cancer causing) additives, so I would definitely advise a move from it ASAP.

Royal Canin is grossly expensive, given the ingredient. Applaws is cheaper, MUCH better quality, all natural, grain free and has no artificial additives. It has a high (80%) meat content, so is very palatable too. It can be brought from Amazon, and many other places online, as well as from Pets At Home.


----------



## Donut76

Oh THANKS  - we only have a small amount left so knew we needed to move fast if we were to swap as we will need the new stuff before this runs out so we can swap slowly THO we did try that with the bakers & this & no luck she just refused the bakers LOL she is one fussy madam

OK so we will try that - i was looking at the fish4dogs (or whatever lol) after some of your posts so may even email them for samples even if i do what somebody (was it you) said about using them as treats 

RE-the turkey mince pasta & rice (we havent done the bread) should i still give it & is this ON TOP of the recomended amount of dry meal OR replacing some of it ?


----------



## Donut76

PS - would you recommend small & Medium breeds OR the puppy one (esp as she needs building up & is lacking in the fact her diet has been horrendous until now)


----------



## SixStar

Donut76 said:


> Oh THANKS  - we only have a small amount left so knew we needed to move fast if we were to swap as we will need the new stuff before this runs out so we can swap slowly THO we did try that with the bakers & this & no luck she just refused the bakers LOL she is one fussy madam
> 
> OK so we will try that - i was looking at the fish4dogs (or whatever lol) after some of your posts so may even email them for samples even if i do what somebody (was it you) said about using them as treats
> 
> RE-the turkey mince pasta & rice (we havent done the bread) should i still give it & is this ON TOP of the recomended amount of dry meal OR replacing some of it ?


Personally I would not give pasta or rice at all - adding a little turkey mince is fine though if you so wish.


----------



## SixStar

Donut76 said:


> PS - would you recommend small & Medium breeds OR the puppy one (esp as she needs building up & is lacking in the fact her diet has been horrendous until now)


I would go for Small & Medium breed - I personally believe there is no need for puppy food, but it is completely up to you


----------



## Donut76

Thankyou again 

Now i just need to wade thru the insurance threads !!!! maybe there should be one like this for insurance LOL


----------



## Renata

Not so long ago there was discussion about cereals. Are they cheap fillers? I asked about it an editor of a dog food review site. His opinion is very much the same as what I googled (e. g.: Cereals in Pet Foods by Hilary Watson). You may find it interesting too.

"Cereals are fine, though some are better and more digestible. Rice, maize, barley and oats are generally OK, wheat is cheaper and causes more problems with allergies.

I don't think an all meat diet is best, domestic dogs have evolved to thrive on a diet closer to human food, a mix of protein, fat and carbohydrate."

Take care everybody, Renata.


----------



## Lucindafromkent

wow this info is brilliant thanks, My 18month olf frenchie boy cooper has so much trouble with allergies, at the moment he is on natures choice lamb but may look into the green choices you have mentioned


----------



## soulful dog

Renata said:


> "Cereals are fine, though some are better and more digestible. Rice, maize, barley and oats are generally OK, wheat is cheaper and causes more problems with allergies.


Why would maize be considered one of the 'ok' grains when maize is just corn and dogs don't digest corn?

I don't disagree that some cereals are ok as a filler, after all, grain-free diets just use potato instead, it's still a filler. It's the amount of filler that is used that is generally the problem (and the quality).

I don't think anyone argues that an all-meat diet is best. For example, being raw fed doesn't just mean meat. Feed your dog a chicken wing and it won't just eat the meat and leave any fat or bone, will it?


----------



## Renata

Re: Soulful dog.
What exactly is fiber?
Fiber is made up of several different compounds - all of which are carbohydrates. The term "fiber" is used to describe the "insoluble carbohydrates" that resist enzymatic digestion in the small intestine. Found in the cell walls of plants and grains, the most common fibers are cellulose, hemicellulose, pectin, gums, and resistant starches. Almost all carbohydrate sources will contain some fiber. Some of the most common sources of fiber in pet foods include rice hulls, corn and corn by-products, soybean hulls, beet pulp, bran, peanut hulls, and pectin.
[ Back to Top ]

Why add fiber to dog food?
Fiber is not considered an essential nutrient in your dog's diet, but it is present in almost every commercial dog food. While dogs do not derive any energy from fiber, adding fiber to a diet improves colon health, helps with weight management, and helps with diarrhea, constipation, and diabetes mellitus.

Some fiber is fermented into fatty acids by the "good" bacteria in the intestine. These fatty acids will aid in preventing the overgrowth of harmful bacteria. They will also help the colon cells to recover from injury and possibly help reduce the risk of colon cancer.

Fiber in dog food also helps in the dietary management of obesity. By adding extra fiber (particularly slowly fermented fiber which holds its shape longer) in a specialized weight-loss diet, weight can be reduced and better maintained. The bulk of the fiber helps your dog to feel full without adding calories. Your dog will eat a satisfying meal, but consume fewer calories and thus lose weight. If rapidly fermented fiber source (which loses its shape and bulk quickly) is used at an excessive level, loose stools or excessive gas may result. If problems arise using weight-management pet foods, the fiber source should be examined.

Diabetes mellitus, a common metabolic disease in dogs, is caused when the pancreas fails to produce insulin, a hormone that allows blood sugar (glucose) to be taken up by cells that require it to function. Controlling this disease can be difficult and time consuming. However, diabetic dogs who eat a diet high in fiber experience less fluctuation in blood sugar levels. Feeding diabetic dogs a high-fiber diet has now become standard and many diabetic dogs have been helped.
[ Back to Top ]


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> And various other sources say it's absolutely fine  My boys, and many others, have whole raw eggs on a regular basis.


Please name the various sources. I used to give my dogs raw eggs too. Then I read book on basics for dog owners "Guide to dog care" and thought OK, somebody knows better.
You should be careful about forcing your knowledge on other people.


----------



## soulful dog

Renata, the merits of fibre in dog food aside (besides the stuff you have quoted states "almost all carbohydrate sources will contain some fiber", so it'll be in the other grains like barley, oats & rice then anyway?). I'm asking why, when corn is not digested by dogs (albeit more easily digestible if it's ground & cooked), you or indeed anyone, would consider it an ok grain? I'm genuinely puzzled?!


----------



## Goblin

Renata said:


> Diabetes mellitus, a common metabolic disease in dogs, is caused when the pancreas fails to produce insulin, a hormone that allows blood sugar (glucose) to be taken up by cells that require it to function. Controlling this disease can be difficult and time consuming. However, diabetic dogs who eat a diet high in fiber experience less fluctuation in blood sugar levels. Feeding diabetic dogs a high-fiber diet has now become standard and many diabetic dogs have been helped.
> [ Back to Top ]


Rather than simply quote websites it's a good idea to check the sites sources and bias. It's also useful to place a link directly to the article. Your quote for instance doesn't point out the link between carbohydrates and insulin levels. Eating a high glycemic diet insulin levels spike for up to 2 hours after a meal. Grain tends to be high and it's made higher by cooking as is the case with commercial food. If you aren't aware this is something people want to avoid with a dog with diabetes.

With diet I would like to point out, it's not simply a single factor but interactions at multiple levels which need to be considered.

You'll be surprised at the level of research many on this forum do put in. If you want a direct discussion on the pros and cons of something like grain, I would suggest you start a separate thread.


----------



## Renata

A separate thread was created (many blunt questions there).


----------



## dr watson

hello to you all,
thanks for the list. it helped me to choose a good food for our now 10 month old tibetan terrier watson. i weaned him from beta puppy to orijens puppy. he was on the puppy food till he was 4.5 month and than i switched him to orijens adult. my only problem is he is having loose stools at lunchtime where he is going up to 3 times during a walk/play. firm poo in the morning. he looks absolut fab on the orijen and he is fit and healthy and bouncy dog. any ideas what i could do or what other food i should try?? so far he had the red meat and chicken but not the 6 fish.
please help:confused1::confused1:


----------



## Amy-manycats

It could be he is actually eating too much. Over feeding can cause loose poos. Ho wis he weight wise is he getting more/less taht the recommended amount.


----------



## Donut76

Quick advice 

I've changed my puppies food from royal canin to applaws BUT it isn't due to come till tomorrow OR Thursday ... I have no food left after this evenings meal 

What is most likely available in ASDA Tesco or Morrison for maximum 2days ... She eats turkey mince pasta & brown rice as well so will prob eat a wet food if need be 

Thanks


----------



## Keira79

Maybe you could feed her some meat and potato/vegetables just for a couple of days? ie "human food" that is what I would do, perhaps better than buying a rubbish dog food?


----------



## Milliepoochie

Renata said:


> Please name the various sources. I used to give my dogs raw eggs too. Then I read book on basics for dog owners "Guide to dog care" and thought OK, somebody knows better.
> You should be careful about forcing your knowledge on other people.


No on is forced to read this thread.

No on is forced to believe anything they read online.

The thread starts with Sixstar reminding that the thread is based on personal opinions.

Sixstar is allowed to have her personal opinion on dog food / nutirtion just as you are intitled to your own 

If you dont like the thread then dont read it


----------



## Milliepoochie

Donut76 said:


> Quick advice
> 
> I've changed my puppies food from royal canin to applaws BUT it isn't due to come till tomorrow OR Thursday ... I have no food left after this evenings meal
> 
> What is most likely available in ASDA Tesco or Morrison for maximum 2days ... She eats turkey mince pasta & brown rice as well so will prob eat a wet food if need be
> 
> Thanks


Id personally buy a small bag of Royal Canin what you were feeding.

I wouldnt want to swap a puppies kibble just like that. Your asking for trouble the other end 

Id buy a 2Kg sack of Royal Canin which you can feed til your new food arrives the mix the Royal Canin with some of the new kibble and wean your puppy onto the new kibble over say 7 days.


----------



## Donut76

Yeah that may be best she has turkey every morning & night if I mix this with veg (what sort plz she likes carrot) & pasta or rice she won't starve thanks


----------



## dr watson

Amy-manycats said:


> It could be he is actually eating too much. Over feeding can cause loose poos. Ho wis he weight wise is he getting more/less taht the recommended amount.


thanks for the reply, watson is a rather lean dog but i started to cut down ont e orijens. if this doesnt help or he is loosing too much weight i prop have to change...:sad:


----------



## Yomper

also as a puppy i can remember (oscar) our dog having a few loose stools as the day went on. We never overfed him but often he went from nice solid morning stools to late evening loose ones. we went through a whole lot of different brands each time thinking another brand is better but in the end its down to yours and your dogs preference. 

PS! we have been on raw for 6 months now and his in better shape than ever


----------



## dr watson

Yomper said:


> also as a puppy i can remember (oscar) our dog having a few loose stools as the day went on. We never overfed him but often he went from nice solid morning stools to late evening loose ones. we went through a whole lot of different brands each time thinking another brand is better but in the end its down to yours and your dogs preference.
> 
> PS! we have been on raw for 6 months now and his in better shape than ever


watson still has lose stool despite the cutting down the food drasticly! the only thing which stopps me from feeding him raw is... i am a vegetarien and i simply cant face the meat/fish tuching:sad: so i think it ll be trying different brands now.. hopefully i will find the right one..


----------



## Indiandpuppy

dr watson said:


> watson still has lose stool despite the cutting down the food drasticly! the only thing which stopps me from feeding him raw is... i am a vegetarien and i simply cant face the meat/fish tuching:sad: so i think it ll be trying different brands now.. hopefully i will find the right one..


Same here, I am a full vegetarian, I would like to try raw one day though, although I would have to mainly use minces, I wouldn't mind feeding chicken carcass too, wouldn't be able to do offal or whole rabbits though eurgh :scared: xx

We currently feed wainwrights dry by the way  x


----------



## dr watson

well i just bought acana pacific... see if this is any good for watson! he just came home from his lunchtime walk.. despite beeing on just 110 gramms orijen per day for the last two days...still lose poo at lunch.. this morning he managed to squeeze out 3 poos the first beeing absolutly normal and getting softer thereafter... he still is very bouncy but i really feel for him now. i am just hoping less protein 60 per cent insteat of 80 from orijens. fingers crossed! will start introducing it slowly...


----------



## Donut76

My applaws has come so not bad timing 

The problem is this the weight is 2.5kg to 12kg dog = 45 g-155g per day Angel is 8kg so how do I work out what she needs (she also has 50g turkey mince 2xday which I'm trying to cut out but she won't eat otherwise .. I've tried)

Thanks


----------



## dr watson

Donut76 said:


> My applaws has come so not bad timing
> 
> The problem is this the weight is 2.5kg to 12kg dog = 45 g-155g per day Angel is 8kg so how do I work out what she needs (she also has 50g turkey mince 2xday which I'm trying to cut out but she won't eat otherwise .. I've tried)
> 
> Thanks


i have found a food calculator which i think is quite good
Dog Food Calculator
maybe you get some better idea how much to give angel
have fun calculating:thumbsup:


----------



## Tillystar

dr watson said:


> i have found a food calculator which i think is quite good
> Dog Food Calculator
> maybe you get some better idea how much to give angel
> have fun calculating:thumbsup:


Hi does ne1 go on calories as a feeding guide 2 include treats n rewards? Wot are good low calorie treats? Any advice is muchly welcomed thanks xx


----------



## dr watson

little update on watson... have changed now completly to acana pacific now and i seems to help! ((fingers crossed) he is down to two poos a day from up to 6! also poos are firm and not sloppy. bless him he has lost 500 gramms over 5 days so it was time for a change! he still is not on the full amount he is supposed to have because im trying to find the right amount for him before he gets sloppy poos again! so i up the amount by 10 gramms every day. would you agree? thanks for all support!


----------



## dr watson

also should i stick with this flavour for a while or can i change over to a different one once the bag is gone?


----------



## victoria171168

there should be no reason not to try him on the other varieties, just buy a small bag to start with. I rotate my dogs between three different types so they get variety .

glad the poops are getting better.

never underestimate the power of a good doggy poop:laugh:


----------



## Yomper

dr watson said:


> lihe still is not on the full amount he is supposed to have because im trying to find the right amount for him before he gets sloppy poos again! so i up the amount by 10 gramms every day. would you agree? thanks for all support!


i would just feed him his actual amount for his ideal body weight instead of giving him less or maybe just a tiny bit less than the weight required. No point starving the poor boy as he should still loose weight if given his recommended amount


----------



## victoria171168

just to say the feeding guide on a bag of food is purely a guideline only.

my dogs should be fed 600g + per day each and yet they only need a third of that because they get extras so use as a guide only.

if your dog gets sloppy poops feed tinier meals more often to try and get the right balance


----------



## Wynter

A big thanks from me to all the people , especially SixStar, who have contributed to this thread. My dog is on the move from what their previous home fed her (lidl biscuits or wagg) to Skinners duck & rice. Not quite arden grange, fish4dogs or orijen but sounds like a brilliant upgrade and actually going by the feeding guides skinners is the same price as wagg per day :S bonkers either way I have a dog happilly tucking into a new much more awesome food so thanks!


----------



## Renata

Milliepoochie said:


> No on is forced to read this thread.
> 
> No on is forced to believe anything they read online.
> 
> The thread starts with Sixstar reminding that the thread is based on personal opinions.
> 
> Sixstar is allowed to have her personal opinion on dog food / nutirtion just as you are intitled to your own
> 
> If you dont like the thread then dont read it


No on is forced to believe anything they read online.

The thread starts with Sixstar reminding that the thread is based on personal opinions.

Sixstar is allowed to have her personal opinion on dog food / nutirtion just as you are intitled to your own

If you dont like the thread then dont read it

FYI: Information about raw egg whites in dog food.
I do not understand why you speak for sixstar. Are you her representative???

http://pets.thenest.com/raw-egg-whites-good-cats-dogs-6763.html


----------



## Goblin

Renata said:


> FYI: Something about egg whites.


There are 2 main reasons that I know about why some people don't like raw eggs.


Salmonella. Well, personally I don't view that as a problem, after all, according a lot of internet information out there I should already be dead from that feeding raw as I do.

The absorption of vitamin B can be reduced. Again, when used in moderation with a decent diet this isn't going to be a problem.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/111/2 may be of interest


----------



## LovingDogBoarderInMyHome

very good info here! i personally thought that burns was the best out there but thanks for letting me know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Goblin said:


> There are 2 main reasons that I know about why some people don't like raw eggs.
> 
> 
> Salmonella. Well, personally I don't view that as a problem, after all, according a lot of internet information out there I should already be dead from that feeding raw as I do.
> 
> The absorption of vitamin B can be reduced. Again, when used in moderation with a decent diet this isn't going to be a problem.
> 
> Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Egg, whole, raw, fresh may be of interest


My grandma used to do coddled eggs with bread for breakfast she lived till 90

My cousin is a body builder and drinks raw egg and ground egg shell to build muscle he is 26

I eat cake mix raw 

If humans can have fresh raw eggs with no illness then its obvious dogs- who can have raw meat (more likely to have salmonella ) ! can have eggs raw x


----------



## fluke13

Hi guys, cal's (6 months old) been on JWB for a few months now and her poo's were great for the first month or 2 but just lately she can be quite loose and poo's at least 5-6 times a day (smelly aswell) have tried reducing amount etc. She's well in herself but i was thinking of changing her over to skinners or something similar. Any ideas would be good, shes wormed every month with Advocate(because she tends to try and eat anything she sees when out on a walk). Could she have become intolerant to JWB?


----------



## mrhankey

Hi sixstar 

It has been mentioned in the thread but no review. What about Millieswolfheart. Country range? 

I saw the thread where they posted up about how to calculate but never responded so wanted your opinion on it and others? 

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

mrhankey said:


> Hi sixstar
> 
> It has been mentioned in the thread but no review. What about Millieswolfheart. Country range?
> 
> I saw the thread where they posted up about how to calculate but never responded so wanted your opinion on it and others?
> 
> Thanks


Millies Wolfheart countryside range would be rated the same as the salmon


----------



## Lilylass

Any thoughts on this one from Burns Burns Weight Control+ Chicken & Oats| Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!

I do have a bag of Applaws which I was going to switch Maisie onto but I'm still not convinced (personal point of view & I know the arguments for it ....) that she needs the levels of protein in it *and* as I have to add Protexin Profibre and Bran to her diet ... I can't really see the point in paying around double what I currently pay for grain free when I'm having to add this! (I plan to use this up for treats etc!)

However, I need to get more fibre into her *and* also weight off her 

*ETA* vet does think her anal gland problems could be intolerance / allergy related BUT as she only appears to have problems between Mid-March and October, this is much more likely to be an environmental thing rather than food related (she also only itches during these times too)


----------



## LANDC

Hi All,

My dog food choices have been and I still prefer these:


*Acana* [available online at most Internet stores]
*Orijen* [available online at most Internet stores]
*Eden* [available online at their official site]
*Applaws* [available online at their official site and other stores]
*Canagan* [available online at their official site]
I visit regularly the Review Site *Which Dog Food*. It is very well done, informative, you can compare up to 5 different foods, etc. The site also features a search with drop down menus where yo can pick the breed of your dog, age, weight and your weekly dog food budget. Then click on the "Search & Compare" button and the site lists the best foods around to match your criteria.

My yellow Labrador Retriever loves all 5 above, but I think he prefers Acana/Orijen and Eden, especially. I give him Eden small kibble as treats as well, which he loves.


----------



## Fabioxo

How can lilys kitchen possibly not be green when it's oraganic grain free and a fantastic meat content? I find that very confusing


----------



## Nonnie

Fabioxo said:


> How can lilys kitchen possibly not be green when it's oraganic grain free and a fantastic meat content? I find that very confusing


The dry LK only has about 7% meat content. Its the wet thats pretty good.


----------



## Fabioxo

How is that possible when it says 38% meat though


----------



## Nonnie

Fabioxo said:


> How is that possible when it says 38% meat though


Thats fresh meat, so you have to calculate its dry weight.

Its a naughty bit of marketing.


----------



## Fabioxo

Is there anywhere I can find the exact percentages of ingredients in the lilys kitchen duck and chicken one? Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Fabioxo said:


> Is there anywhere I can find the exact percentages of ingredients in the lilys kitchen duck and chicken one? Thanks


Lily's Kitchen should tell you the % of main ingredients if you contact them direct - although no company will tell you the exact percentages of every ingredient, because then you'd have their recipe!


----------



## emma4walkies

Hi I was wondering what colour you'd rate oscars dog foods? 
The OSCAR Honest Label Policy - Oscar

Also vets say that high protein content can cause problems for older dogs, so with the high meat content of green labeled foods is the protein higher in these?

Cheers
Emma


----------



## Kirstyx

SixStar, just wondering what your opinion on Skinners Chicken & Rice is? Had a look through and I don't think it was mentioned. Apologies if it was.


----------



## SixStar

Kirstyx said:


> SixStar, just wondering what your opinion on Skinners Chicken & Rice is? Had a look through and I don't think it was mentioned. Apologies if it was.


Hi Kirsty - Skinners chicken & rice wasn't listed but have just added it now!

*SKINNERS (chicken & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £31.74
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 42p

*Ingredients:* Maize, chicken meat meal (17.5% min), whole rice (15% min), oats, chicken fat, white fish meal, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, brewers yeast, culinary herb mix

The first ingredient is maize, so it's one I'd definitely avoid. Have a look at Skinners duck & rice - it's a ''working dog'' food but is perfectly suitable for all pet dogs - much better ingredients, and cheaper too!


----------



## Nizzare

Hi, I am new to the forum and have just spent the last few hours reading though this brilliant and informative thread.

I have a 1 year old dog who is currently fed on Purina Pro Plan, which until reading this thread I thought was a good quality food! 

He is currently fed twice a day once in the morning - just biscuits and then again in the evening - a small portion of biscuits plus a portion of raw meat or fish (mince, chicken, mackeral, tripe etc) or just raw meat such as chicken wings.

My question is, is he getting enough nutrition/protein in his diet by teaming the biscuits with the pro plan? or should I consider changing to a more protein rich food? 

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Nizzare said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and have just spent the last few hours reading though this brilliant and informative thread.
> 
> I have a 1 year old dog who is currently fed on Purina Pro Plan, which until reading this thread I thought was a good quality food!
> 
> He is currently fed twice a day once in the morning - just biscuits and then again in the evening - a small portion of biscuits plus a portion of raw meat or fish (mince, chicken, mackeral, tripe etc) or just raw meat such as chicken wings.
> 
> My question is, is he getting enough nutrition/protein in his diet by teaming the biscuits with the pro plan? or should I consider changing to a more protein rich food?
> 
> Any advice gratefully received.


raw meat should not be fed at the same meal as kibble. give kibble one meal and the raw meat for the other meal, also purina is not very good


----------



## Lilylass

Out of curiosity and always interested in different things (ie nosy!) 

A new poster mentioned Kirkland from Costco has a good reputation ..... have you come across it (and is it actually any good)?


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Out of curiosity and always interested in different things (ie nosy!)
> 
> A new poster mentioned Kirkland from Costco has a good reputation ..... have you come across it (and is it actually any good)?


Never heard of it 

Just about to nip the boys out for a quick play in the stream - will have a look and add it when I'm back!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Out of curiosity and always interested in different things (ie nosy!)
> 
> A new poster mentioned Kirkland from Costco has a good reputation ..... have you come across it (and is it actually any good)?


After some Googling, it appears to be an American brand and I can't find an ingredients list anyway!


----------



## Lilylass

mmmmm hopefully someone who feeds it might post the ingredients at some point!

I did some googling and it's made by the same people that make Taste of the Wild but can't imagine it's as good for the price 

I used to feed Mia on Costco dry - unfortunately the sacks only came in 15kg. I used to buy 3kg off my next door neighbour (who had 6 cats) when she got a bag but unfortunately we both moved & as Archie wouldn't eat it she doesn't get it anymore (15kg is a bit big for just the one cat to get through!)


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Lilylass said:


> mmmmm hopefully someone who feeds it might post the ingredients at some point!
> 
> I did some googling and it's made by the same people that make Taste of the Wild but can't imagine it's as good for the price
> 
> I used to feed Mia on Costco dry - unfortunately the sacks only came in 15kg. I used to buy 3kg off my next door neighbour (who had 6 cats) when she got a bag but unfortunately we both moved & as Archie wouldn't eat it she doesn't get it anymore (15kg is a bit big for just the one cat to get through!)


Chicken, rice and veg ingredients are chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearl barley and chicken fat, egg product, potatoes, beet pulp, fish meal, flax seed, millet, brewers yeast, salt, kelp, carrots, apples, peas, dried skim milk, rosemary extract, cranberry powder, parsley and vitamin E

24% protein and 16% fat.

Lamb and rice is lamb, lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour and white rice, egg product, chicken fat, cracked pearl barley, beet pulp, fish meal, potatoes, natural flavor, fish meal, peas, carrots, brewers dried yeast, apples, kelp, dried skim milk, alt, parsley, dried chicory root and vitamin B12.

23% protein and 14% fat.

it looks good to me and is sold on ebay as well as costco, they do puppy food too.

kirklands dog food | eBay

hope this helps, I think it would be an orange food but sixstar will probably verify if I am right.


----------



## soulful dog

The dogfoodanalysis.com website has the ingredients list, and having bough it once, I can confirm that the lengthy ingredient list minus any percentage figures is certainly familiar. It seems a reasonable food (possibly orange rated on here?) but hard to be certain since the exact quantities of the ingredients aren't known.

It is listed on the costco.co.uk website, but it doesn't include the ingredient list

Kirkland Signature Super Premium Adult Complete Dog Food, Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Formula, 18.14kg - £29.89.

Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and vitamin E), egg product, beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

(Crude protein 24%, Crude fat 16%, Crude fiber 4%, Moisture 10%).


----------



## SixStar

Indiandpuppy said:


> Chicken, rice and veg ingredients are chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearl barley and chicken fat, egg product, potatoes, beet pulp, fish meal, flax seed, millet, brewers yeast, salt, kelp, carrots, apples, peas, dried skim milk, rosemary extract, cranberry powder, parsley and vitamin E
> 
> 24% protein and 16% fat.
> 
> Lamb and rice is lamb, lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour and white rice, egg product, chicken fat, cracked pearl barley, beet pulp, fish meal, potatoes, natural flavor, fish meal, peas, carrots, brewers dried yeast, apples, kelp, dried skim milk, alt, parsley, dried chicory root and vitamin B12.
> 
> 23% protein and 14% fat.
> 
> it looks good to me and is sold on ebay as well as costco, they do puppy food too.
> 
> kirklands dog food | eBay
> 
> hope this helps, I think it would be an orange food but sixstar will probably verify if I am right.


Thank you! 

Indeed, it's an Orange for me - would be good if the percentages of the ingredients were listed but and I can't find feeding guidelines so can't work out price per day, but £35 for 18 kg seems reasonably good value. Lots of grain, certainly nothing special - but it's ok.

*KIRKLAND SIGNATURE (chicken, vegetables & rice)*

*Price (18kg):* £34.99
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Chicken (18.5%), Chicken meal (18.5%), whole grain brown rice (18.5%), cracked pearl barley (17.5%), chicken fat (6.5%), egg product (6%), dried plain beet pulp (4%), potatoes (2.5%), fish meal (2%), flaxseed (1.5%), natural flavour (1%), brewers dried yeast (1%), millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, dried skimmed milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, chicory root, various vitamins and minerals.


----------



## victoria171168

I liked the ingredients in the Kirkland food but when I found out it was made by Diamond pet foods and the recalls they have had made me decide not to feed it ever to any of my pets. Its a shame as I can get it for a great price but not taking any chances on my dogs health


----------



## soulful dog

Was in Costco today and checked the bags of the Kirkland food, they include the percentages now.

Chicken, Rice & Veg:
Chicken (18.5%), Chicken meal (18.5%), whole grain brown rice (18.5%), cracked pearl barley (17.5%), chicken fat (6.5%), egg product (6%), dried plain beet pulp (4%), potatoes (2.5%), fish meal (2%), flaxseed (1.5%), natural flavour (1%), brewers dried yeast (1%), millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, dried skimmed milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, chicory root + various vitamins & minerals.

Lamb, Rice & Veg:
Lamb (12.5%), Lamb meal (12.5%), whole grain brown rice (12.5%), white rice (12.5%), rice flour (12.5%), egg product (10.5%), cracked pearl barley (9.5%), chicken fat (4.5%), dried plain beet pulp (3.5%), potatoes (2.5%), fish meal (2%), flaxseed (1.5%), natural flavour, millet, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, dried skimmed milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root + various vitamins & minerals.

Sorry can't help with the feeding guide as the photo I took is a bit blurry, so I'm not sure if the fractions are 1/4 or 1/3 of a cup (it's all in lbs and cups).

Regards the recall of Diamond Pet foods, from what I see it was a different brand that was pulled for potential salmonella, they recalled a whole lot of their other brands (including Kirkland) as a precaution despite not finding anything in tests (source)?


----------



## Indiandpuppy

soulful dog said:


> Was in Costco today and checked the bags of the Kirkland food, they include the percentages now.
> 
> Chicken, Rice & Veg:
> Chicken (18.5%), Chicken meal (18.5%), whole grain brown rice (18.5%), cracked pearl barley (17.5%), chicken fat (6.5%), egg product (6%), dried plain beet pulp (4%), potatoes (2.5%), fish meal (2%), flaxseed (1.5%), natural flavour (1%), brewers dried yeast (1%), millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, dried skimmed milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, chicory root + various vitamins & minerals.
> 
> Lamb, Rice & Veg:
> Lamb (12.5%), Lamb meal (12.5%), whole grain brown rice (12.5%), white rice (12.5%), rice flour (12.5%), egg product (10.5%), cracked pearl barley (9.5%), chicken fat (4.5%), dried plain beet pulp (3.5%), potatoes (2.5%), fish meal (2%), flaxseed (1.5%), natural flavour, millet, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, dried skimmed milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root + various vitamins & minerals.
> 
> Sorry can't help with the feeding guide as the photo I took is a bit blurry, so I'm not sure if the fractions are 1/4 or 1/3 of a cup (it's all in lbs and cups).
> 
> Regards the recall of Diamond Pet foods, from what I see it was a different brand that was pulled for potential salmonella, they recalled a whole lot of their other brands (including Kirkland) as a precaution despite not finding anything in tests (source)?


That honestly looks good!


----------



## SixStar

Thanks for that soulfuldog - have updated the listing!


----------



## Lizz1155

Just wondering, does anyone have an opinion on what to feed a 14 week old king charles cavalier x toy poodle puppy? I'm thinking of switching him from JWB puppy food to Markus Muhle since WhichDogFood (.co.uk) gave it a much better rating then JWB, and it's cheaper (£13 for 5kg). However I notice on here many people are keen on Skinner's and was wondering whether this could be as good as or better than MM? I'm also slightly curious why the WhichDogFood site gives Markus Muhle 4 1/2 out of 5 stars, whereas on here it is in the middle category (not that the sites are related in any way, just interested in the difference of opinions). 

I absolutely want to feed my puppy as good a diet as possible, however budget is an issue, which I think rules out Acana, Origen etc.. unless he would only be eating a tiny amount per day of them. Any recommendations for decent quality dog food at a reasonable price? I did trawl through all the brands and pricing on various online retailers, however after a while it all looks the same and I don't want to miss a useful product


----------



## EAD

High rated foods dont necessarily agree with every dog.

I previously tried Simpsons 80/20 and JWB No grain with no success.

Atm very very slowly changing over from Royal Canin Sensitivity to Fishmongers fish & potato.

A lot of food companys say change gradually over a week but I don't think that is sometimes long enough so I'm starting off with 90/10 and go from there.

My girlie does seem to have a sensitive tum.


----------



## soulful dog

Lizz1155 said:


> I'm thinking of switching him from JWB puppy food to Markus Muhle since WhichDogFood (.co.uk) gave it a much better rating then JWB, and it's cheaper (£13 for 5kg). However I notice on here many people are keen on Skinner's and was wondering whether this could be as good as or better than MM? I'm also slightly curious why the WhichDogFood site gives Markus Muhle 4 1/2 out of 5 stars, whereas on here it is in the middle category (not that the sites are related in any way, just interested in the difference of opinions).


While Markus Muhle is definitely the better of the two, I don't think there is a *huge* difference between it and Skinners Duck & Rice so it doesn't really deserve the 4.5/5 rating.

It clearly IS better though, as it has more meat and a bit less grain compared to Skinners (but some people will question the poultry meal compared to the named meat product (duck) of Skinners and the maize in MM whereas Skinners has oats). It isn't anywhere near as good as top quality foods that have a significantly higher meat content, and are also maybe grain-free. MM is a bit more expensive, you can get Skinners for £20-25, whereas MM is £32-35 so although you feed less it's still a touch dearer.

Personally, I feed Skinners and add some Applaws (30:70 or 40:60 ratio of Applaws:Skinners). I sometimes swap the Applaws for Orijen or something (depends what if anything is on offer!), and have in the past and probably will again swap the Skinners for something else from time to time. I've used the Kirkland Chicken, Rice & Veg, and have considered Vitalin Maintenance & Markus Muhle.

Incidentally, I prefer the orange/green ratings listed here to those on WhichDogFood, I think SixStar's guide is more consistent (the MM rating is a perfect example), though you have to take note of the ingredients and follow your own preferences on what you do and don't want to feed your dog when deciding what to pick from within the orange/green range.


----------



## mrspoodle

Hi all, firstly many thanks to sixstar for compiling all this info, wonder if anyone can point me in right direction regarding food for my toy poodle, he has natures menu every evening which he loves and thankfully is rated a good food however I try and give him dry food in mornings as he does suffer from plaque so Im hoping kibble helps his teeth clean (I do brush them also) and I have a collie on dry food so I have it in anyway Im ashamed to say I used to feed them autarky which I didnt realise was rubbish so after lots of research changed slowly to orijen which both of them like but the poodle has been suffering from stomach cramps which I can only presume is because the food is too rich,I have tried smaller amounts but he still suffers with stomach gurgling and obsessive grass eating which all stops when I give natures menu only. so my question is, if orijen is to rich is it the high protein that makes it so and would something like millies wolfheart with a lower protein content suit a more sensitive tummy for his morning feed? I have also been looking at TOTW or simpsons sensitive which has the lowest protein value? Am I on the right track and which would you recommend.


----------



## Debz65

...and I just got given 2 bags of Purina pro plus....and see its in the red zone


----------



## Debz65

Why can't there just be one choice!! 20 plus years ago whe. We had our retriever, I think it was just cans from the supermarket..... I've heard if a dog poops more than twice a day, then the quality of food is probably not that great? My dog poops large amounts at least 4 times a day! She is on wainwrights turkey and rice complee food. She seems well enough, but we all want the best....should I change?? Hard to know what to do. I've read good things about edens, but the the detox part of it gives them a lot of bad tums and runs, which I don't think is fair to the dog... Anyone been on Eden?


----------



## Tillystar

Hi im wanting to change my dogs food to a grain free one as she has tear stains to c if it helps. She also nibbles her legs/paws. She on james wellbeloved adult with rice so not sure whether to just go to there grain free or try something else like Milburns or Simpson sensitive?


----------



## Tanji

Soulful dog the answer is the ingredients 
Poultry meat meal (28%), wholegrain corn flour, brown rice meal, game tripe meal (8%), rice germ, game bone meal, corn germ, Jerusalem artichoke meal, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil (both cold pressed), powdered eggs (2%), dry peat, powdered fruit (2% incl. carob, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), mixed dried herbs, salmon oil, algae meal, dried and ground Yucca Schidigera. Is the correct list of ingredients for this product cut and pasted across
If you do the instant review generator on the which site you mention it gets different scores. 4.8. Is the up to date ingredients score so it is a very highly rated food by this independent site
Ken


----------



## Yomper

just looked at simspons sensitve and it looks like a good food at a good price. Over feeding can be just as bad so getting the right weight is also helpful in stopping waxy ears and leaky eyes


----------



## soulful dog

mrspoodle said:


> so my question is, if orijen is to rich is it the high protein that makes it so and would something like millies wolfheart with a lower protein content suit a more sensitive tummy for his morning feed? I have also been looking at TOTW or simpsons sensitive which has the lowest protein value? Am I on the right track and which would you recommend.


Its certainly worth trying some foods with less meat/protein content, as some dogs do seem to find foods like Orijen too rich. The foods you mentioned are all not too dissimilar, I think you could try any one of them. For the record: Simpsons Sensitive (25% protein, 45% fish), TOTW Pacific (others in the range have higher meat/protein content, 25% protein, 52% fish) and Millies Wolfheart (32% protein, 60% fish). As a comparison Orijen has 38% protein, 74% fish. Might be worthwhile trying the Simpsons?

Incidentally, if you don't want to feed bones for helping to keep their teeth clean, as well as kibble, you could try dried fish skins as treats. Buy a bag of the Fishmongers Fish Braids Dog Treats from Petsathome, and if your dog likes them look at buying a big box of fish skins from Fish4dogs or Angell Petco (I've bought a box of the Fish Skin Flatties from the latter after being recommended them on here).



Debz65 said:


> My dog poops large amounts at least 4 times a day! She is on wainwrights turkey and rice complee food. She seems well enough, but we all want the best....should I change?? Hard to know what to do. I've read good things about edens, but the the detox part of it gives them a lot of bad tums and runs, which I don't think is fair to the dog... Anyone been on Eden?


I feed my dog Skinners Duck & Rice but have started adding Applaws to it (I mix it roughly 70:30 - 60:40 in favour of the Skinners) because I can't afford to feed solely on Applaws (or any other better quality food). My dogs poo is certainly better for it, not as much and it tends to be firmer than it was on Skinners alone (although it wasn't too bad on just Skinners, he never went more than 3 times in a day).

So mixing a better quality food (whether it's Eden or any other of the green listed foods from the index) might be an option worth trying if you are concerned about switching totally over to Eden?



rachelholmes said:


> Hi im wanting to change my dogs food to a grain free one as she has tear stains to c if it helps. She also nibbles her legs/paws. She on james wellbeloved adult with rice so not sure whether to just go to there grain free or try something else like Milburns or Simpson sensitive?


You could just try the JWB grain-free it looks pretty good. I think you might be able to feed slightly less of the Simpsons on the other hand, going by the feeding guide listed on Zooplus for them both. And as they are both similarly priced, I'd go for the Simpsons. In saying that, would your dog happily eat a fish-based dog food? I tried mine on the Salmon variety of Skinners (he normally gets the Duck), and he stopped eating it halfway through the bag, I don't think he's a huge fan of fish!


----------



## Tanji

Like most have said on this thread in particular some dogs get on better with some foods than others. The Orijen gets rave reviews and is the be all and end all (apparently) of dog foods, but there are plenty of other choices out there if your particular pet does not thrive on it 
Simpsons (think it was them) have within the last 6-8 months bought our a high quality one 80% meat 20% other fillers its less expensive on line to buy than the one you use but is also very highly rated by the independent experts.


----------



## victoria171168

If Orijen is too rich then there is the Acana range ,manufactured by the same people but lower protein levels for dogs that can't tolerate higher levels.

The Simpsons new high protein dog food grain free is good and l have tried this on my three and they like it. I do rotate it around with some of their other grain frees so mine get variety. Also tneir delivery service is good and zooplus has started stocking this range now.

Personally between the Markus Muehle and Skinners l would get the Skinners as named meat sources and just add a bit of extra meat or fish to it .

I prefer to know the ingredients my dogs eat rather than a generic all encompassing one though as always pointed out what suits one doesn't always suit another


----------



## Lilylass

Just reviewing the list again  and actually wishing there were more than 3 colours on traffic lights!

Greens aren't an option really and the orange section is huge and goes from "ok" to "actually pretty good but not quite a green" so struggling

Sure it never used to be this hard!

Maybe it's because there is so much choice now!

*ETA* SixStar - just had a thought .... it's not a criticism - just shows how many foods there are now!


----------



## Lilylass

Sorry .... a question (harps back to my "lots of oranges" above) - I'm looking at - what I think - are the higher end of the oranges eg potato instead of grains such as rice, oats etc

Looking at a couple of the Greens, the Fishmongers I can totally see why it's green

Ingredients: Salmon (60% [freshly cooked salmon 42%, salmon meal 12%], salmon oil (5%), salmon digest (1%), potato (14%), potato starch (14%), beet pulp, minerals, vitamins, brewers yeast, mannanoligosaccharides, fructooligosaccharides

as it has such a high % of fish in it - but I can't see what makes the Fish4Dogs one green above a couple of the orange ones?

FISH4DOGS (superior)
Ingredients: Salmon (min 26%), potato (min 26%), salmon meal, pea, salmon oil, salmon digest, seaweed meal, yeast extract, malt extract, potassium chloride, green-lipped mussel extract, spirulina


CANINE COOK (fish & potato, with Allergy-X)
Ingredients: Fish (44% [salmon (18%) salmon meal (8%), blended fish meal (8%), trout (7%)]), salmon oil (1.65%), salmon gravy (1.65%), potato (36% [dried pot

This has a higher fish content but is missing things like the seaweed, GLM extract etc?

SUPER PREMIUM (fish & potato, with Allergy-X)
Ingredients: Fish (44% [salmon (18%) salmon meal (8%), blended fish meal (8%), trout (7%)]), salmon oil (1.65%), salmon gravy (1.65%), potato (36% [dried potato (18%), dried Sweet Potato (18%)]), pea starch (7%), sugar beet pulp, lucerne, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, allergy-X (0.3%) 


Again, a higher fish content than the F4D - is it because it's higher in potato / missing seaweed etc too?


PETS AT HOME ADVANCED NUTRITION (sensitive, fresh salmon)
Ingredients: Fresh trout and salmon (min 36% [trout min 21%, salmon min 15%]), potato flakes, pea starch, sugar beet pulp, potato protein, salmon meal, sunflower oil, salmon oil, salmon digest, minerals, brewers yeast, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, methionine, yucca extract, marigold meal, L-carnitine, beta carotene

Is this orange rated as the fish % will be less when dried & also missing seaweed etc?

There's also beet pulp in there - but this is also in the Fishmongers so must be OK?

Sorry for the questions - trying to "get my head" around what's good / not so I can have another trawl around for something to maybe move her to.


----------



## SixStar

There is such a fine line between some of the top end Orange foods and the lower end Green foods, some are so borderline it's a case of just picking one for the food to go in to! The F4D superior should be orange, I'll change that later.

I've toyed with adding a grading system to the orange foods to help distinguish between the quality of foods within the group, but I can't be bothered! There's already so much criticism and disagreements about the current gradings (not from you!), that adding anything else to the Index is more trouble than it's worth!


----------



## Lilylass

Ahhhhh that actually helps a lot  thanks

I thought I'd just about got it sussed but then thought I'd missed something major as I just couldn't see why the F4D was better than the others listed!

Ideally, I'd put her on Fishmongers BUT (AFAIK anyway) you can only get it at [email protected] which is what puts me off it.

The nearest store is nearly 30 miles away and I can't get deliveries anymore (they now won't leave without a signature - which is a pain in the butt) - and that's actually why I moved Ben from WW to Skinners ..... 

OK in the summer but worrying in the winter as around here you really don't want to have to do a 60 mile round trip when it's snowy / icy


----------



## SixStar

Yes, Fishmongers is a PAH own brand, so they are the only stockist.

Have you looked at Jon Angell Petco, Vitalin Maintenance and HPRs duck & potato? All good quality, well priced grain free diets.


----------



## Tanji

SixStar said:


> There is such a fine line between some of the top end Orange foods and the lower end Green foods, some are so borderline it's a case of just picking one for the food to go in to! The F4D superior should be orange, I'll change that later.
> 
> I've toyed with adding a grading system to the orange foods to help distinguish between the quality of foods within the group, but I can't be bothered! There's already so much criticism and disagreements about the current gradings (not from you!), that adding anything else to the Index is more trouble than it's worth!


Probably take too long but why not have colour and a score out of 10 so Mary Poppins would be green 10/10 perfect in every way


----------



## victoria171168

if delivery in winter is an issue and budget can cope with it do what I do.

I order or stock up at least 4-6 months supply at any one time , that way I can get different flavours and take advantages of bargains


----------



## SixStar

Tanji said:


> Probably take too long but why not have colour and a score out of 10 so Mary Poppins would be green 10/10 perfect in every way


Like I say, further grading and scorings would just be another thing for people to disagree with, and I think it deducts from the simplicity of the Index. And besides - it's purely a very rough starting point, based solely on personal opinion. Merely a platform to give people a nudge in the right direction to do their own research.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Yes, Fishmongers is a PAH own brand, so they are the only stockist.
> 
> Have you looked at Jon Angell Petco, Vitalin Maintenance and HPRs duck & potato? All good quality, well priced grain free diets.


Ohhhhh I'd totally missed the Jon Angell Petco one in the list 

Actually really liking the look of the Trout & Chicken 

I'm actually a bit annoyed with Vitalin - I don't know why they've included Corn in the Salmon one (which is one of the reasons I don't want her on it long term) when it's not included in the Maintenance one 

Duck def upsets her tum (tried Skinners Duck & Rice when she 1st came) so really want to stick to fish / chicken .....



victoria171168 said:


> if delivery in winter is an issue and budget can cope with it do what I do.
> 
> I order or stock up at least 4-6 months supply at any one time , that way I can get different flavours and take advantages of bargains


Yup, there is that option and TBH it should work OK for me as I put a set amount away for Maisie & the cats each month into a separate account and do bulk buy the cats stuff (as there seems to be much bigger savings on their stuff for some reason)

Ohhhh decisions, decisions ....... Fishmongers .... or Jon Angell Petco mmmmmm


----------



## SixStar

Wafcol salmon & potato is another one to look at - just to confuse you a little bit more


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> And besides - it's purely a very rough starting point, based solely on personal opinion. Merely a platform to give people a nudge in the right direction to do their own research.


It's been an absolute godsend to me .... honestly, I'd spent hours and hours looking at foods and just about given up before I found the index!

It's the first place I look (and the wet one) when I'm thinking about changing anything 

I know there used to be one for the cats as well (I think a poster called Hoobs did it?) but it seems to have disappeared which is a real shame as it was also really useful


----------



## soulful dog

Tanji said:


> Probably take too long but why not have colour and a score out of 10 so Mary Poppins would be green 10/10 perfect in every way


I did once suggest that the 'better' foods in the orange and green listed could perhaps have a star or something on them just to show they were at the top of the range, that would retain the simplicity of the index, but I appreciate even that is a bit of a hassle. Besides, it would possibly even confuse the issue as people might wonder if an orange food with a star is better than some of the green foods!

Perhaps the first post in the thread could have a bit more detail about what makes a good food, or not? Like as well as high meat content, named meat product etc. Explain that "animal derivatives" is low quality, or that 60% poultry meat made up of 45% fresh and 15% meal isn't necessarily better than 50% duck made up of 25% fresh and 25% meal? Explain what cheap fillers actually are and how some grains are better than others?

All extra work though SixStar, so feel free to ignore me! :devil:

I've already said in this thread, I much prefer the way SixStar grades the Dog Food Index compared to the sites that give ratings. It is simple and easy to follow, but at the same time it encourages you to look closely and see why some foods are orange and some green, and therefore helps you to learn a little bit more about what is good to feed your dog.


----------



## FionasDogs

This is a great breakdown of complete dog food. I feed my dogs a raw diet and when asked about dry I always recommend orijen or Eden holistic. I feel now this has been broken down, that I am right. Thanks again for taking the time to do this. :thumbup:


----------



## Tillystar

HELP I'm wanting to change my dogs food to grain free as she has bad tear stains n nibbles her legs n back end a far bit not excessive thou. My budget is bout £15 a month n her ideal weight is bout 8kg she does get treats so dont feed full amount recommend for her weight as she bn spayed n weight is a slight issue by bout 0.5kg. Treats which ive just change to JWB cereal free cracker/mini jacks as they the only biscuits treats without n excessive price tag. Any advice is welcome, Thanks


----------



## sianrees1979

rachelholmes said:


> HELP I'm wanting to change my dogs food to grain free as she has bad tear stains n nibbles her legs n back end a far bit not excessive thou. My budget is bout £15 a month n her ideal weight is bout 8kg she does get treats so dont feed full amount recommend for her weight as she bn spayed n weight is a slight issue by bout 0.5kg. Treats which ive just change to JWB cereal free cracker/mini jacks as they the only biscuits treats without n excessive price tag. Any advice is welcome, Thanks


wainwrights cereal free, Wainwright's Cereal Free Adult Complete Dog Food with Turkey and Vegetables 10kg | Pets at Home

Feeding Guide (approximate per day)

Toy (up to 5kg) - 60 to 125g
Small (5-12kg) - 125 to 215g
Medium (12-25kg) - 215 to 335g
Large (25-45kg) - 335 to 650g
Giant (45-70kg) - 650 to 1100g.


----------



## Tanji

SixStar said:


> Like I say, further grading and scorings would just be another thing for people to disagree with, and I think it deducts from the simplicity of the Index. And besides - it's purely a very rough starting point, based solely on personal opinion. Merely a platform to give people a nudge in the right direction to do their own research.


Thank you for responding have you a colour opinion on Dave and Barneys ?


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> HELP I'm wanting to change my dogs food to grain free as she has bad tear stains n nibbles her legs n back end a far bit not excessive thou. My budget is bout £15 a month n her ideal weight is bout 8kg she does get treats so dont feed full amount recommend for her weight as she bn spayed n weight is a slight issue by bout 0.5kg. Treats which ive just change to JWB cereal free cracker/mini jacks as they the only biscuits treats without n excessive price tag. Any advice is welcome, Thanks


Vitalin Maintenance is a good, budget grain free kibble - chicken and potato based. Or if she is enjoying the cereal free JWB treats, they do a range of cereal free kibbles too.



Tanji said:


> Thank you for responding have you a colour opinion on Dave and Barneys ?


I had never heard of Dave and Barneys but just had a google!

*DAVE AND BARNEYS (lamb & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £44.94
*Suggested daily amount:* 195g
*Daily feeding cost:* 73p

*Ingredients:* Lamb (26%), rice (26%), lamb meat meal, barley, whole linseed, lamb fat, beet pulp, lamb gravy, alfalfa, minerals, vitamins, natural seaweed, omega 3 supplement, chicory extract, calcium carbonate, yucca extract, dandelion 

Lots of cereal, and the bulk of the lamb content is fresh rather than meal, which dramatically lowers the final meat content in the food. Not a terrible food, but you can get much better for your money.


----------



## Tanji

SixStar said:


> Vitalin Maintenance is a good, budget grain free kibble - chicken and potato based. Or if she is enjoying the cereal free JWB treats, they do a range of cereal free kibbles too.
> 
> I had never heard of Dave and Barneys but just had a google!
> 
> *DAVE AND BARNEYS (lamb & rice)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £44.94
> *Suggested daily amount:* 195g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 73p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb (26%), rice (26%), lamb meat meal, barley, whole linseed, lamb fat, beet pulp, lamb gravy, alfalfa, minerals, vitamins, natural seaweed, omega 3 supplement, chicory extract, calcium carbonate, yucca extract, dandelion
> 
> Lots of cereal, and the bulk of the lamb content is fresh rather than meal, which dramatically lowers the final meat content in the food. Not a terrible food, but you can get much better for your money.


Thanks I had come to similar conclusions myself I think I now more understand how to judge them better having gone through your chart/listings. I believe 
that there was another couple I could not find would you wish to add them? Ken


----------



## SixStar

Tanji said:


> Thanks I had come to similar conclusions myself I think I now more understand how to judge them better having gone through your chart/listings. I believe
> that there was another couple I could not find would you wish to add them? Ken


Yes, if you let me know which brands they are I'll add them when I get a minute.


----------



## Duir

Anyone tried this one:


> SUPER PREMIUM (fish & potato, with Allergy-X)


I have tried several dried foods for my rescue border collie (various skinners, CSJ, Burns, Salters etc) but he has only stayed at the right weight on Salters maintenance. He has recently started to itch a lot when I tried him on Skinners and our local supplier who stocks the Super Premium dry food suggested the salmon and potato may be good for him.

He certainly enjoyed the sample and at £30 for 12kg it seems reasonable and appears to have decent ingredients.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Tanji

SixStar said:


> Yes, if you let me know which brands they are I'll add them when I get a minute.


WUFFITMIX - Product Selector
And
Startseite Superpremium-Line A special Need: Josera animal nutrition

Ken


----------



## SixStar

Tanji said:


> WUFFITMIX - Product Selector
> And
> Startseite Superpremium-Line A special Need: Josera animal nutrition
> 
> Ken


Lots of products in the both ranges so just picked two of each, but again, if there is a particular variety you had in mind, let me know.

*WUFFITMIX (supreme kibble)*

*Price (12Kg):* £20.82
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 34p

*Ingredients:*Cereals (min. 41% maize, min. 6% oats), meat and animal derivatives (min. 23% poultry meal), oils and fats 
(min. 5% poultry fat), derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, vitamins (min. 2% dicalcium phosphate), fish and fish derivatives

* * * * *

*WUFFITMIX (supreme condition)*

*Price (12Kg):* £25.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 42p

*Ingredients:*Rice (min. 34%), fish meal (min. 20%), barley, oats, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, brewers yeast, pea fibre, minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract (min. 0.2%), glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin sulphate (0.012%)

* * * * *

* JOSERA (lamb & rice)*

*Price (12Kg):* ?
*Suggested daily amount:* 135g
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Lamb meat meal (25%), rice (25%), maize, maize meal, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, animal protein, hydrolised (?), yeast, sodium chloride, potassium chloride.

* * * * *

* JOSERA (duck & potato)*

*Price (12Kg):* ?
*Suggested daily amount:* 135g
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Potato flakes (43%), duck meat meal (25%), poultry fat, sugar beet pulp, potato protein, carob meal, poultry protein, hydrolised (?), yeast, chicory powder, sodium chloride.


----------



## Tanji

There are just so many different types of grub for the mutt. Here is another one

Tripe (26%), Potato, Poultry Meal, Chicken Fat, Duck Meal, Chicken Liver, Peas, Salmon Meal (4%), Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Alfalfa, Carrot, Full Fat Linseed, Yeast, Apple, Cellulose, Nettle, Seaweed, Mannan Oligosaccharides (1,500mg/kg), Milk Thistle, Marigold, Tomato, Glucosamine (1,000mg/kg), Dandelion, Celery, Burdock Root, Devils Claw Root, Yucca Schidigera, Blackcurrant, Green Lipped Mussel (100mg/kg), Kale, Beetroot, Rosemary.

Called no Grainer Csjk9 is the coy UK based. £35.70 15kg

Not too sure what the mannan oligosaccharides is or what cellulose does?

Ken


----------



## SixStar

Tanji said:


> There are just so many different types of grub for the mutt. Here is another one
> 
> Tripe (26%), Potato, Poultry Meal, Chicken Fat, Duck Meal, Chicken Liver, Peas, Salmon Meal (4%), Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Alfalfa, Carrot, Full Fat Linseed, Yeast, Apple, Cellulose, Nettle, Seaweed, Mannan Oligosaccharides (1,500mg/kg), Milk Thistle, Marigold, Tomato, Glucosamine (1,000mg/kg), Dandelion, Celery, Burdock Root, Devils Claw Root, Yucca Schidigera, Blackcurrant, Green Lipped Mussel (100mg/kg), Kale, Beetroot, Rosemary.
> 
> Called no Grainer Csjk9 is the coy UK based. £35.70 15kg
> 
> Not too sure what the mannan oligosaccharides is or what cellulose does?
> 
> Ken


Already listed.


----------



## wissywoo

Hi

I am totally new to this website and have had a look at this index which is brilliant. Still need some advice though. My 11 month old choc lab has had problems with his poo since we had him really. We changed from the food he was on when we got him almost straight away to what the vet recommended, which of course was what they stock. So was on Purina, then Hills Science Plan for puppies. Then as he still seemed to be having problems with very soft poo they recommended Royal Canine for sensitive dogs (again another food they stock), we had a mixture of wet and dry food which did seem to help but I had been doing some research and though we would try a "good" food. So we have now been feeding him Eden holistic dog food for about 2 months. He does love the food but his poo is still very soft. As I am guessing he must have a sensitive tummy, do you have any recommendations for him, a good food that would suit a sensitive tummy?

Many thanks


----------



## Tanji

SixStar said:


> Already listed.


Sorry call it "ol timers"
K


----------



## Lilylass

wissywoo said:


> So we have now been feeding him Eden holistic dog food for about 2 months. He does love the food but his poo is still very soft. As I am guessing he must have a sensitive tummy, do you have any recommendations for him, a good food that would suit a sensitive tummy?


Poor lad - have you tried eliminating various meats / veg etc from his diet and seeing if his tum improves?

Maisie has Colitis - after *much* trial and error, it turns out she can only tolerate fish based kibble but can manage a bit of the high quality (Nature Diet, Wainwrights, Forthglade, Rocco Sensitive, Arden Grange Partners etc) wets but only chicken or turkey ....

It's incredibly frustrating and can take a long time, but it's really a case of finding something very bland and getting his tum settled on that, then try introducing 1 new thing, seeing what happens, taking it out if it doesn't agree with him and starting with the next thing!

BUT you will find something that suits him


----------



## Goblin

wissywoo said:


> He does love the food but his poo is still very soft.


Changing tact.. are you overfeeding? Quite often overfeeding can cause loose stools. I would try to cut down a smidgin and see if that has any effect. Different dogs need more or less of the same food.


----------



## Tanji

Sixstar. Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health Dry Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £25+ at zooplus!
Nutrivet? Green? Or not quite
Ingredients: Chicken (min. 30%), lamb (min. 11%), turkey meat (min. 10%), potatoes, peas, chicken oil and fat (at least 9%), dried salmon (minimum 5%), whole eggs (min. 4%), dried chicken meat (min. 4%), dried lamb (min. 4%), dried pea protein, salmon oil (min. 3%), beet pulp, green beans, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, apples, alfalfa, chicory , dried yeast, fennel leaves, cranberries, black currant jelly, vitamins and minerals, plasma protein, hydrolysed poultry livers, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), mannan-oligosaccharides (MOS), taurine, fucus vesiculosus (bladderwrack) extract, ascophyllum nodosum (rockweed) extract, yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin sulfate, N-acetyl-glucosamine, L-carnitine tartrate, rosemary extract, green tea extract.

50% Chicken* consisting of: Chicken (21%), Dried Chicken (21%), Chicken Fat (5%),
Chicken Liver (3%), Brown Rice (21%), Barley, Harvest Oats, Beet Pulp, Linseed, Salmon Oil, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine (.017%), MSM (.017%), Chondroitin (.01%)
Mixed Herbs consisting of: Thyme, Marjoram, Sage, Basil, Parsley, Oregano. This is called Natures Way
http://www.notjustpets.co.uk/nature...9.html?zenid=61ee7dfcda8baa43b727487c641e4c42

Ken


----------



## Tillystar

Sixstar could you give your rate on Burgess sensitive please if its on already sorry but so many pages on here now.


----------



## millymolly3

Hello Sixstar

A great food index, many thanks! 

Please could you have a look at Barking Heads Fusspot please?

Also, any advice for what to try food my one year old rough collie Skye? She was on Alpha Sporting Puppy from her breeder but had dandruff, scratched and nibbled her feet so I tried Burns Puppy which I had success with for my Cavie but Skye did not put on weight and started eating her poo! I therefore switched slowly to Arden Grange Puppy which she did well on and looked good but still she ate her poo...urrrh. However, in May she had her first season and whether coincidental or not, she then started grazing then stopped eating Arden Grange  :frown:

I know you should not keep changing food but as she stopped eating this and also needed an adult food, I switched slowly to Skinners Duck & Rice as it had fairly good reviews and we needed to cut costs (unfortunatey). She ate this well but did have softer orange poo's at first but settled down until last week and now has stopped eating this.....she only has had a few mouthfuls over the last few days. She is fine in every other way and this is so upsetting as until May this year, she loved food and ate all her food at breakfast and tea. Please help as there are so many foods out there and want to get her settled. 

Apologies for long post but wanted to give you all the info to get it right this time.:blushing:

P.S she has a paddy wack for chewing and the odd gravy bone for training plus occasionally the hedgehog chews


----------



## joanna1984

Hello, could you have a look at the following food for me please
PAH Supadog
Wheat, Chicken Meal (Min 14%), Wheat Feed, Poultry Fat, Peas, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Preservative Potassium Sorbate, Coloured with Sunset Yellow, Tartrazine, Ponceau 4R, Iron Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Patent Blue V..

Is there any way I could swap a pup over onto Wainwrights as soon as I pick it up or do I HAVE to keep it on this for a bit?

Thank you
Joanna


----------



## max2001

rachelholmes said:


> Sixstar could you give your rate on Burgess sensitive please if its on already sorry but so many pages on here now.


BURGESS SUPADOG (sensitive, lamb & rice)

Price (12.5kg): £24.99
Suggested daily amount: 260g
Daily feeding cost: 52p

Ingredients: Lamb meal (26%), rice (26%), beet pulp, poultry fat, salt, vitamins.

its rated orange


----------



## SixStar

Lots of replies to get through! I've been away for a few days so just getting round to them now!


wissywoo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am totally new to this website and have had a look at this index which is brilliant. Still need some advice though. My 11 month old choc lab has had problems with his poo since we had him really. We changed from the food he was on when we got him almost straight away to what the vet recommended, which of course was what they stock. So was on Purina, then Hills Science Plan for puppies. Then as he still seemed to be having problems with very soft poo they recommended Royal Canine for sensitive dogs (again another food they stock), we had a mixture of wet and dry food which did seem to help but I had been doing some research and though we would try a "good" food. So we have now been feeding him Eden holistic dog food for about 2 months. He does love the food but his poo is still very soft. As I am guessing he must have a sensitive tummy, do you have any recommendations for him, a good food that would suit a sensitive tummy?
> 
> Many thanks


Have you tried reducing the amount you are feeding? Overfeeding will cause loose stools, and this seems to be quite a common problem with Eden - lots of owners are finding their dogs do not need anywhere near the RDA, so I'd cut down a bit and see if that helps.

If not, a fish and potato combo is generally very good for sensitive stomachs - Orijen six fish, Arden Grange Sensitive, Fishmongers, Wafcol salmon & potato etc.



Tanji said:


> Sixstar. Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health Dry Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £25+ at zooplus!
> Nutrivet? Green? Or not quite
> 
> This is called Natures Way
> Nature's Way Chicken 12kg [NatWayChicken12k] - £32.99 : An Online Independent Pet Shop - Not Just Pets - Bath, Frome - UK
> 
> Ken


Nutrivet - yep, green - a grain free 80/20 formula.

*NUTRIVET (nutritive and health)*

*Price (12kg):* £39.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 190g
*Daily feeding cost:* 63p

*Ingredients:* Chicken (min. 30%), lamb (min. 11%), turkey meat (min. 10%), potatoes, peas, chicken oil and fat (at least 9%), dried salmon (minimum 5%), whole eggs (min. 4%), dried chicken meat (min. 4%), dried lamb (min. 4%), dried pea protein, salmon oil (min. 3%), beet pulp, green beans, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, apples, alfalfa, chicory , dried yeast, fennel leaves, cranberries, black currant jelly, vitamins and minerals, plasma protein, hydrolysed poultry livers, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), mannan-oligosaccharides (MOS), taurine, fucus vesiculosus (bladderwrack) extract, ascophyllum nodosum (rockweed) extract, yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin sulfate, N-acetyl-glucosamine, L-carnitine tartrate, rosemary extract, green tea extract, strong tocopherol extracts of natural origin, phosphoric acid. 

Natures Way, orange - three types of grain.

*NATURES WAY (chicken)*

*Price (12kg):* £32.99
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:*Chicken (21%), cried chicken (21%), chicken fat (5%),
chicken liver (3%), brown rice (21%), barley, harvest oats, beet pulp, linseed, salmon oil, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract, glucosamine (0.017%), MSM (.017%), chondroitin (0.01%), mixed herbs (thyme, marjoram, sage, basil, parsley, oregano), prebiotic MOS, prebiotic FOS




rachelholmes said:


> Sixstar could you give your rate on Burgess sensitive please if its on already sorry but so many pages on here now.


It's already listed, an orange. All the listings are on the first 2 pages, in alphabetical order, so hopefully quite easy to find things 



millymolly3 said:


> Hello Sixstar
> 
> A great food index, many thanks!
> 
> Please could you have a look at Barking Heads Fusspot please?
> 
> Also, any advice for what to try food my one year old rough collie Skye? She was on Alpha Sporting Puppy from her breeder but had dandruff, scratched and nibbled her feet so I tried Burns Puppy which I had success with for my Cavie but Skye did not put on weight and started eating her poo! I therefore switched slowly to Arden Grange Puppy which she did well on and looked good but still she ate her poo...urrrh. However, in May she had her first season and whether coincidental or not, she then started grazing then stopped eating Arden Grange  :frown:
> 
> I know you should not keep changing food but as she stopped eating this and also needed an adult food, I switched slowly to Skinners Duck & Rice as it had fairly good reviews and we needed to cut costs (unfortunatey). She ate this well but did have softer orange poo's at first but settled down until last week and now has stopped eating this.....she only has had a few mouthfuls over the last few days. She is fine in every other way and this is so upsetting as until May this year, she loved food and ate all her food at breakfast and tea. Please help as there are so many foods out there and want to get her settled.
> 
> Apologies for long post but wanted to give you all the info to get it right this time.:blushing:
> 
> P.S she has a paddy wack for chewing and the odd gravy bone for training plus occasionally the hedgehog chews


Glad you like it!

Rather than keep swapping her food about when she doesn't eat, I would find one food that she likes and enjoys, and that agrees with her, and try the tough love approach - place down her meal, if she doesn't eat it within 15 minutes, take it away again and offer nothing - no treats/chews/food etc - until the next meal time, and repeat. She is likely to hold out for a few days, but will not starve herself, and will soon learn to eat what she is given!

*BARKING HEADS (''fusspot'', salmon & potato)*

*Price (12kg):* £47.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 79p

*Ingredients:* Boneless salmon, dried potato, dried salmon (total salmon 45%), pea starch, oats, salmon oil, sunflower oil, sweet potato, natural flavours, seaweed, dried tomato, glucosamine, chondroitin 



joanna1984 said:


> Hello, could you have a look at the following food for me please
> PAH Supadog
> Wheat, Chicken Meal (Min 14%), Wheat Feed, Poultry Fat, Peas, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Preservative Potassium Sorbate, Coloured with Sunset Yellow, Tartrazine, Ponceau 4R, Iron Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Patent Blue V..
> 
> Is there any way I could swap a pup over onto Wainwrights as soon as I pick it up or do I HAVE to keep it on this for a bit?
> 
> Thank you
> Joanna


I believe Supadog is a Burgess brand, rather than a Pets At Home one.

*BURGESS SUPADOG (rich in chicken)*

*Price (15kg):* £19.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 39p

*Ingredients:* Wheat, chicken meal (Min 14%), wheat feed, poultry fat, peas, salt, calcium carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, preservative potassium sorbate, coloured with sunset yellow, tartrazine, ponceau 4R, iron oxide, titanium dioxide, patent blue V

As absolutely dire as it is, if she were mine, I really would keep her on it for at least a week, providing it agrees with her - an awful food for a few days won't kill her, a chronic stomach upset quite possibly could. I'd do one week 100% Burgess, with the following week slowly weaning her over to your food of choice.

But that said, if she is loose on it anyway, I can't see much harm in changing to Wainwrights sooner, see how she goes.


----------



## alexrichings

Hi,

Been recommended to come here from another post I've made for a bit of advice - it's manic!

Could you take a look at the Lab option here for me please?

Wide Range of Pero Dry Dog Food - The Pet Express

Thanks


----------



## wissywoo

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I may try cutting down the amount he gets first (though I had increased it recently because he had lost weight). If no joy will try one of the other foods recommended.

Thanks again.


----------



## Scabbers

Super Premium Dog Foods from £20.99 for 15kg

Found this. Very similar to skinners


----------



## Amy-manycats

But not as good as their better ones ie duck and rice and more expensive once you have it posted out.


----------



## SixStar

alexrichings said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been recommended to come here from another post I've made for a bit of advice - it's manic!
> 
> Could you take a look at the Lab option here for me please?
> 
> Wide Range of Pero Dry Dog Food - The Pet Express
> 
> Thanks


*PERO (labrador life, salmon & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £32.49
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Fresh salmon (min 26%), brown rice (min 35%), corn, herring, barley, chicken oil, oats, brewers yeast, sugar beet, whole linseed, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins, yucca extract, chicory extract, chondroitin sulphate, glucosamine sulphate, MSM, L-carnitin 

Very grain heavy - rice, oats, barley AND maize (corn). Salmon content is fresh too, rather than meal, which means the amount of salmon in the finished product is much lower than the 26% stated, but not particularly awful.



Scabbers said:


> Super Premium Dog Foods from £20.99 for 15kg
> 
> Found this. Very similar to skinners


*HAWTHORN PET SUPPLIES (super premium, chicken & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £20.99
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Rice (35%), chicken meal (25%), whole oats (25%), chicken fat, chicken liver, peas, full fat linseed, salmon oil, mannan oligosaccharides (prebiotic), glucosamine, green lipped mussell

I'd be interested to know the feeding guidelines - looks like it could be a reasonable budget kibble though. The foods they sell are sold elsewhere under various different own brand labels.


----------



## ilovesharpei

hello, i have had a good look through this thread but i apologise if you have already posted about this but.
could you please look at Lovejoys... puppy? please
thanks


----------



## SixStar

ilovesharpei said:


> hello, i have had a good look through this thread but i apologise if you have already posted about this but.
> could you please look at Lovejoys... puppy? please
> thanks


*LOVEJOYS ('puppy', turkey & rice)
*
*Price (15kg):* £47.99
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Rice (26%), turkey meat meal (26%), oats, pea protein, turkey fat, whole linseed, turkey gravy, alfalfa meal, minerals, vitamins, natural seaweed, sodium chloride, omega oil supplement, chicory extract, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, yucca extract 

I can't find feeding recs (will update when I do), but it looks like a very middle of the road kibble - not too dissimilar to James Wellbeloved, Wainwrights etc.


----------



## Tillystar

Hi Sixstar wot would u say is the cheaper grain free food out there considering recommended feeding guide for a 8kg terrier budget is about £15 a month bearing in mind buying small bags as she goes on n off with eating so get smaller bags with different flavours??


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Hi Sixstar wot would u say is the cheaper grain free food out there considering recommended feeding guide for a 8kg terrier budget is about £15 a month bearing in mind buying small bags as she goes on n off with eating so get smaller bags with different flavours??


Probably Vitalin Maintenance or Fishmongers.


----------



## ilovesharpei

hi sixstar
thats great thankyou! sorry but is the Lamb and rice any better? i noticed in other brands that sometimes this was the case. Thank you in advance!:001_unsure:


----------



## SixStar

ilovesharpei said:


> hi sixstar
> thats great thankyou! sorry but is the Lamb and rice any better? i noticed in other brands that sometimes this was the case. Thank you in advance!:001_unsure:


You're welcome. No, the lamb & rice Puppy is largely the same - no better or worse than the turkey IMO.


----------



## ilovesharpei

so as it is orange does that make all of the orange ones about the same? so if i was just to choose one off the orange list are there ones to defiantely avoid if poss or better ones? obv in a perfect world i would be looking at a green one !


----------



## SixStar

ilovesharpei said:


> so as it is orange does that make all of the orange ones about the same? so if i was just to choose one off the orange list are there ones to defiantely avoid if poss or better ones? obv in a perfect world i would be looking at a green one !


No, the quality varies immensely within the Orange group, some are almost a Green, whilst others have just scraped up from a Red rating. The Index is just a very, very rough basic starting point.

Do you have a budget, and any preferences regarding the food? (any meats preferred/to be avoided, do you want grain free etc). I'll see if I can make some suggestions to narrow it down a bit for you - the choice is bewildering I know!


----------



## ilovesharpei

its hard to think of an exact cost...... i would idealyy like as close to as little cereal as poss as i really don't think this is good. i think something other than chicken? as is this supposed to be a better quality protein then? 
i was considering
Lovejoys
Burns
arden grange
nutram
but open to other suggestions of the oranges
i have horses so have a "trade" account of the above even with it its not muich off the likes of taste of the wild!
thank you 

oh and she will be a 9 week old norfolk terrier cross called Peanut


----------



## SixStar

ilovesharpei said:


> its hard to think of an exact cost...... i would idealyy like as close to as little cereal as poss as i really don't think this is good. i think something other than chicken? as is this supposed to be a better quality protein then?
> i was considering
> Lovejoys
> Burns
> arden grange
> nutram
> but open to other suggestions of the oranges
> i have horses so have a "trade" account of the above even with it its not muich off the likes of taste of the wild!
> thank you
> 
> oh and she will be a 9 week old norfolk terrier cross called Peanut


There is absolutely nothing wrong with chicken in dog food, providing the dog hasn't got an allergy or intolerance to it - it's not an inferior protein source at all.

If you are looking for as little cereal as possible, I have to say I'd definitely avoid Lovejoys, Burns and Arden Grange - all very cereal heavy, I'm not familiar with Nutram though so can't comment on that one.

Have a look at Vitalin Maintenance - it is chicken based, but is completely cereal free, and very well priced. Probably the best value cereal free food, at about £30 per 15 kg, and has a resonable price per day feed cost also.

Fishmongers is another one - fish based (obviously!) and again, cereal free and very cost effective.

Both are adult foods, but perfectly fine for puppies too, there is no need for a special puppy diet.


----------



## ilovesharpei

SixStar said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with chicken in dog food, providing the dog hasn't got an allergy or intolerance to it - it's not an inferior protein source at all.
> 
> If you are looking for as little cereal as possible, I have to say I'd definitely avoid Lovejoys, Burns and Arden Grange - all very cereal heavy, I'm not familiar with Nutram though so can't comment on that one.
> 
> Have a look at Vitalin Maintenance - it is chicken based, but is completely cereal free, and very well priced. Probably the best value cereal free food, at about £30 per 15 kg, and has a resonable price per day feed cost also.
> 
> Fishmongers is another one - fish based (obviously!) and again, cereal free and very cost effective.
> 
> Both are adult foods, but perfectly fine for puppies too, there is no need for a special puppy diet.


oh ok thats good about chicken  i was only going with little cereal as i was thinking this was best? i will have a look at the ones you recommended also thank you. with an adult food the only thing i was woried about was the size of the kibble for very small mouths! prob paranoid lol 
thanks


----------



## ilovesharpei

my supplier has vitalin active/origonal/sensitive lamb&rice are these any good?


----------



## Tanji

ilovesharpei said:


> my supplier has vitalin active/origonal/sensitive lamb&rice are these any good?


Vitalin on list already 
Sensitive is the best of the 3, and is orange
The other 2 are non starters at red


----------



## Lilylass

ilovesharpei said:


> my supplier has vitalin active/origonal/sensitive lamb&rice are these any good?





Tanji said:


> Vitalin on list already
> Sensitive is the best of the 3, and is orange
> The other 2 are non starters at red


Tbh I'd ask if they can get the adult one as it is the best one - shouldn't be an issue if they already get others in the range


----------



## ilovesharpei

Thank you so much for your advice! It's great that this thread is here. 
Am I right in thinking less cereal is better? I am also now considering natures diet trays but just working out cost. I think I worked out .39p per day with something like love joys or 63p with the trays. 
I'm just trying to work out things like cost and availability in my area as don't want to buy anything in bulk until I find out she likes it! Sorry for all the questions I know a lot about horse nutrition but not a lot about dogs! 
Also with regards to puppy/adult food there is a difference in protein levels. Do puppy's need this higher level like horses do to grow and develop? 
Thanks


----------



## Donut76

I don't remember seeing it on the list so

Applaws isn't looking like it is agreeing with angel lots of runny tummy's at first they were solid in the morning but now they are runny all the time 

We have been told about a food called Eden pet foods is this any good hubby was told it helps with runny motions


----------



## SixStar

ilovesharpei said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! It's great that this thread is here.
> Am I right in thinking less cereal is better? I am also now considering natures diet trays but just working out cost. I think I worked out .39p per day with something like love joys or 63p with the trays.
> I'm just trying to work out things like cost and availability in my area as don't want to buy anything in bulk until I find out she likes it! Sorry for all the questions I know a lot about horse nutrition but not a lot about dogs!
> Also with regards to puppy/adult food there is a difference in protein levels. Do puppy's need this higher level like horses do to grow and develop?
> Thanks


Cereal vs No Cereal is a regularly debated topic - I personally think the less the better, with none being the ideal - but there are loads of differing opinions on the matter.

No, puppies do not necessarily ''need'' the extra protein in puppy diets, adult diets are absolutely fine. Puppy food is new - fifteen to twenty years ago there was no such thing, and pups did perfectly well. Similarly, raw fed puppies eat just the same as raw fed adults.



Donut76 said:


> I don't remember seeing it on the list so
> 
> Applaws isn't looking like it is agreeing with angel lots of runny tummy's at first they were solid in the morning but now they are runny all the time
> 
> We have been told about a food called Eden pet foods is this any good hubby was told it helps with runny motions


Eden is listed, it's Green. 

There is no denying it is a good food - but a lot of people have found they need to feed far less than the RDA otherwise it causes loose stools. However - and I hate to say it - I really do loathe to recommend the company as they have the most awful customer service. 

How about Millies Wolfheart? Fantastic, grain free, high meat British made food like Eden - and excellent customer service to boot!


----------



## ilovesharpei

Ok that makes sense  if I decided to go with burns or love joys as there availability is better are the nearer green or red 
Good job your the oracle !  and good you don't charge for your advice!


----------



## SixStar

ilovesharpei said:


> Ok that makes sense  if I decided to go with burns or love joys as there availability is better are the nearer green or red
> Good job your the oracle !  and good you don't charge for your advice!


Both Burns and Lovejoys contain vast amounts of cereal - although they're orange rated, if I had to choose whether they'd be neared the red or the green, it'd be the red. I don't believe dogs have any use for cereals or grains, and _personally_ would always avoid a diet that contains such large amounts of them - BUT! That said, if you do decide to go with either, they're certainly not bad foods.

Oh I do charge, I just haven't invoiced you yet


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> Both Burns and Lovejoys contain vast amounts of cereal - although they're orange rated, if I had to choose whether they'd be neared the red or the green, it'd be the red. I don't believe dogs have any use for cereals or grains, and _personally_ would always avoid a diet that contains such large amounts of them - BUT! That said, if you do decide to go with either, they're certainly not bad foods.
> 
> Oh I do charge, I just haven't invoiced you yet


Really amusing!!! I am having fun too!! Orange, red rated!!!!


----------



## Tillystar

Which 2/3 foods would u say are u rated orange but nearly would make green?


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Which 2/3 foods would u say are u rated orange but nearly would make green?


My point was that the quality varies immensely within the Orange group. I'm not going to start picking out individual foods that are close to the next colour up/down - it takes away from the simplicity of the Index. And once again it should be remembered that it is all merely just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Yayyy I have finally changed Marnie onto a green food! She is now on Applaws small-medium breed puppy


----------



## joanna1984

As absolutely dire as it is, if she were mine, I really would keep her on it for at least a week, providing it agrees with her - an awful food for a few days won't kill her, a chronic stomach upset quite possibly could. I'd do one week 100% Burgess, with the following week slowly weaning her over to your food of choice.

But that said, if she is loose on it anyway, I can't see much harm in changing to Wainwrights sooner, see how she goes.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for looking at the for me, she's actually on the puppy version of this which has a higher percentage of meat and also is at least the first ingredient on the list! She is doing well on it and isn't loose so will keep her on it for now 
Thank you again
Joanna x


----------



## Debz65

What do you think about eden?


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> My point was that the quality varies immensely within the Orange group. I'm not going to start picking out individual foods that are close to the next colour up/down - it takes away from the simplicity of the Index. And once again it should be remembered that it is all merely just my opinion anyway.


Ok no probs could you rate the New Barking Head grain free food & Fiscal Futures please? Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Debz65 said:


> What do you think about eden?


Eden is already listed, green rated 



rachelholmes said:


> Ok no probs could you rate the New Barking Head grain free food & Fiscal Futures please? Thanks


*BARKING HEADS (''quackers'', grain free)*

*Price (12kg):* £63.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 190g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.01

*Ingredients:*Freshly prepared deboned duck (22%), dried duck (15%), sweet potato, pea starch, freshly prepared deboned trout (11%), potato, lentils, lucerne, duck fat (3.5%), peas, duck stock (1.5%), seaweed

How much?!  £30 more than the RRP of their regular food, ridiculous! Nothing special.

*FISCAL FUTURES (turkey & potato)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 180g
*Daily feeding cost:* 48p

*Ingredients:*Potato (min 26%), turkey meal (min 16%), oats, chicken liver, chicken fat, whole linseed, brewers yeast, seaweed, tomato pomace, spinach, sunflower oil, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins, garlic, grape seed extract, green tea extract, lucosamine, MSM, chondroitin.

Low in meat, doesn't give percentage of grain (oats) - could be worse though.


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> Eden is already listed, green rated
> 
> *BARKING HEADS (''quackers'', grain free)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £63.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 190g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.01
> 
> *Ingredients:*Freshly prepared deboned duck (22%), dried duck (15%), sweet potato, pea starch, freshly prepared deboned trout (11%), potato, lentils, lucerne, duck fat (3.5%), peas, duck stock (1.5%), seaweed
> 
> How much?!  £30 more than the RRP of their regular food, ridiculous! Nothing special.
> 
> *FISCAL FUTURES (turkey & potato)*
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £39.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 180g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 48p
> 
> *Ingredients:*Potato (min 26%), turkey meal (min 16%), oats, chicken liver, chicken fat, whole linseed, brewers yeast, seaweed, tomato pomace, spinach, sunflower oil, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins, garlic, grape seed extract, green tea extract, lucosamine, MSM, chondroitin.
> 
> Low in meat, doesn't give percentage of grain (oats) - could be worse though.


 You can get Barking Head 12kg on Viovet 4 £49.20 would u recommend it at this price?? also the fiscal future lamb n fish are 26% meat so dont know why turkey is only 16% I emailed them but no reply from either companies yet, Its like a maze this choosing food what right 4 your dog why cant it b like years ago when u had no choice.


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> You can get Barking Head 12kg on Viovet 4 £49.20 would u recommend it at this price?? also the fiscal future lamb n fish are 26% meat so dont know why turkey is only 16% I emailed them but no reply from either companies yet, Its like a maze this choosing food what right 4 your dog why cant it b like years ago when u had no choice.


£49 is a much better price, making it approx. 78p per day - doesn't change the quality of the food though, and you can get better for less.


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> Eden is already listed, green rated
> 
> *BARKING HEADS (''quackers'', grain free)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £63.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 190g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.01
> 
> *Ingredients:*Freshly prepared deboned duck (22%), dried duck (15%), sweet potato, pea starch, freshly prepared deboned trout (11%), potato, lentils, lucerne, duck fat (3.5%), peas, duck stock (1.5%), seaweed
> 
> How much?!  £30 more than the RRP of their regular food, ridiculous! Nothing special.
> 
> *FISCAL FUTURES (turkey & potato)*
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £39.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 180g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 48p
> 
> *Ingredients:*Potato (min 26%), turkey meal (min 16%), oats, chicken liver, chicken fat, whole linseed, brewers yeast, seaweed, tomato pomace, spinach, sunflower oil, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins, garlic, grape seed extract, green tea extract, lucosamine, MSM, chondroitin.
> 
> Low in meat, doesn't give percentage of grain (oats) - could be worse though.


Ok out of these two n JWB with veg which would u choose? She currently on JWB with rice but nibbles n itchies herself not in excess thou so not seeked veterinary advice also has an issue with tear stains.


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Ok out of these two n JWB with veg which would u choose? She currently on JWB with rice but nibbles n itchies herself not in excess thou so not seeked veterinary advice also has an issue with tear stains.


I'd go for James Wellbeloved cereal free if having to choose between the three of them.


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> I'd go for James Wellbeloved cereal free if having to choose between the three of them.


Ok thanks its just a mind boggle trying to choose.


----------



## mcmahon1985

I've just started my dog on pedigree dry food (chicken), plz can you recommend any better quality dry foods that aren't really expensive as i'm currently out of work so on low budget. Also he's having winalot tinned meat in jelly, is this a good choice????


----------



## Indiandpuppy

mcmahon1985 said:


> I've just started my dog on pedigree dry food (chicken), plz can you recommend any better quality dry foods that aren't really expensive as i'm currently out of work so on low budget. Also he's having winalot tinned meat in jelly, is this a good choice????


skinners dry? from amazon


----------



## SixStar

mcmahon1985 said:


> I've just started my dog on pedigree dry food (chicken), plz can you recommend any better quality dry foods that aren't really expensive as i'm currently out of work so on low budget. Also he's having winalot tinned meat in jelly, is this a good choice????


Skinners duck & rice is a good budget option, about £20 for 15 kg so cheaper than Pedigree but vastly better quality. Skinners do a few other cheaper varieties, but I would avoid those like the plague. No, Winalot is very poor quality I'm afraid.


----------



## soulful dog

mcmahon1985 said:


> I've just started my dog on pedigree dry food (chicken), plz can you recommend any better quality dry foods that aren't really expensive as i'm currently out of work so on low budget. Also he's having winalot tinned meat in jelly, is this a good choice????


Another recommendation for Skinners Duck & Rice (or Salmon & Rice), which you can buy online from Amazon - 15kg bag for £22.99 (or £20.69 if you use the subscribe & save option). And for budget wet food, I give mine a quarter of a 400g tin a day of Butchers Tripe Mix, which Lilylass has just posted a deal for from Tesco (12 tins for £4.33), in this thread where we've just been discussing Butchers.


----------



## mcmahon1985

Message to sixstar:

Why is that you've only listed the mega expensive foods?????? None of these are in any way kinda reasonably priced, I definitely want the best quality food for my dog but can't afford to spend a fortune on it as when I start my job in a few weeks its low paid i.e. £7hr.

I can buy stuff off the web but for me personally its easier buy it from shops/supermarket etc. So which are the best quality brands you can get sold by places such as supermarkets/pets at home etc etc etc plz?

Not sure if this'll help but i've got an 1yr 2month old collie/beagle, so obviously want whats best for him. Best dry food & wet food plz if you could.

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## FionasDogs

I would suggest Eden Holistic or Orijen if you can't or don't want to feed raw. These are the only 2 I would use for my 3.


----------



## Lilylass

soulful dog said:


> Another recommendation for Skinners Duck & Rice (or Salmon & Rice), which you can buy online from Amazon - 15kg bag for £22.99 (or £20.69 if you use the subscribe & save option).


Another vote for both the above from Skinners - for the price, I really don't think you can beat the quality



soulful dog said:


> And for budget wet food, I give mine a quarter of a 400g tin a day of Butchers Tripe Mix, which Lilylass has just posted a deal for from Tesco (12 tins for £4.33), in this thread where we've just been discussing Butchers.


Ahhhhh  beat me to it!

Offer is on until next Sunday (18th) - 36p a tin which I think is fab considering it's grain free!


----------



## Tanji

Sixstar have you looked at this one
According to the blurb it's 100% natural human quality ingredients

*Green dog food trout salmon & Veg.*

Trout 27%, Salmon 23%, Pea 19%, Sweet Potato 10%, Potato 8%, Lentils & Herbs 7%, Potato starch, Linseed, Carrot, Tomato, Spinach, Cranberry, Salmon Oil.

Macro nutrients:	Vitamins and minerals: Vitamin A, B complex, C, D, E, K Biotin, Beta carotene, Cholecalciferol, Calcium, Chloride, Chromium, Choline, Cobalt, Copper, Folic Acid Iodine, Iron, Lysine, Methionine, Magnesium, Manganese, Niacin, Phosphorus, Potassium, Riboflavin, Selenium, Sodium, Sulphur, Thiamine, Tocopherol, Zinc, plus other essential trace elements. Natural sources of vitamins and minerals. Naturally Preserved

Analysis: Protein 23.5%, Oil 13%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 6.5%, Moisture 8%, Omega 6 â€" 1.21%, Omega 3 â€" 3.6%

Ken


----------



## Tanji

soulful dog said:


> Another recommendation for Skinners Duck & Rice (or Salmon & Rice), which you can buy online from Amazon - 15kg bag for £22.99 (or £20.69 if you use the subscribe & save option). And for budget wet food, I give mine a quarter of a 400g tin a day of Butchers Tripe Mix, which Lilylass has just posted a deal for from Tesco (12 tins for £4.33), in this thread where we've just been discussing Butchers.


These say they will beat any online price for the skinners duck

Skinners Field & Trial Duck & Rice 15kg - Berriewood Pet Supplies

Ken


----------



## Elizabetty

Fantastic advice 

Any opinions on Bob & Lush Vs Orijen

and...

whether to feed dry mixed with wet or just dry?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tanji

Elizabetty said:


> Fantastic advice
> 
> Any opinions on Bob & Lush Vs Orijen
> 
> and...
> 
> whether to feed dry mixed with wet or just dry?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not as genned up as sixstar on this dog food but had a peek at ingredients

Less meat and "duck digest"??? In the bob and lush

Orijen consistently wins best dry food by independent animal nutritionists its not cheap. Believe Mollies Wolfheart is highly rated. Also Simpsons premium 80/20

I add a bit of water to Tanjis kibble, mix to a gravy though its still crunchy currently Wainwrights though having ingested all the food experts view on this am considering changing

Ken


----------



## Guest

If anyone can invest in a good sized freazer have a look on the free adds, classifieds, ebay ect get one its well worth it!!!!

Raw feeding is incredibly easy and works a hell of a lot cheaper then any brand of food my cocker costs me 25-35p a day she is on DAF and Manifold Valley Meats and I can get loads of minces, chunks and bones a great variety which is whats important. I usually spend just under £25 every 3-4 months for one dog.

I simply could not afford to feed a good quality brand it would work out too much their so expensive.

I would say if you can get a freazer raw is the best budget food.


----------



## Elizabetty

I am only feeding one 6.3kg dog so a quality kibble is affordable - she has the occasional raw bone but currently I do not want to raw feed


----------



## Guest

Elizabetty said:


> I am only feeding one 6.3kg dog so a quality kibble is affordable - she has the occasional raw bone but currently I do not want to raw feed


I was quite impressed by Burgess honest labelling pets at home do an offer of 2kg for £5


----------



## wissywoo

Hi Sixstar

Still trying to decide what food to change my dog on to. Have you seen this one I couldn't see it listed on your index.

Nutrivet Instinct Atlantic Ten Fish


Herring (min. 13%), Salmon (min. 11%), Cod (min. 9%), Sardines (min. 9%), Potatoes, Peas, Chicken Fat (min. 7%), Dehydrated Mackerel (min. 7%), Dehydrated Pollock (min. 5%), Dehydrated Whiting (min. 4%), Bass (min. 2%), Dehydrated Seabream (min. 2%), Dehydrated Hake (min. 2%), Dehydrated Chicken (min. 2%), Powdered Eggs (min. 2%), Salmon Oil (min. 2%), Fish Oil (min. 2%), Dehydrated Pea Protein, Beetroot Pulp, Green Beans, Lentils, Sweet Potatoes, Tomatoes, Apples, Alfalfa, Spinach, Chicory Root, Yeast, Fennel Leaves, Lingon Berries, Pomegranate Pulp, Blackcurrant Jelly, Vitamins & Minerals, Dehydrated Plasma Protein, Hydrolysed Poultry Livers, Grape Seeds, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Fructo-Oligosaccharides, Mannan-Oligosaccharides , Taurine, Fucus Vesiculosus Extract (Bladderwrack), Ascophyllum Nodosum Extract (Rockweed), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, N-Acetyl-Glucosamine Sulphate, Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane, Mint Leaf, L-Carnitine Tartrate, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract, foodPhosphoric Acid.

Where would you rate this?

Also you had recommended a couple of foods for my dog who seems to have a sensitive tummy, you suggested going with fish/potato, would this Nutravet one suit a sensitive tummy? How about Millies Wolfheart, Salmon and veg?

If you had to choose between Millies, Nutravet (assuming these are both suitable for sensitive tums) and Fishmongers and Arden Grange Sensitive (2 that you recommended) which would you go for?

Lastly, do you think that cheese can cause runny/loose poos? I think that I starting giving Rolo cheese as a treat/reward when out walking about the same time as starting on Eden so am wondering if that might be part or all of the cause of loose stools (though he doesn't have very much cheese really).

Thanks very much for all your help so far...its a nightmare all this choice!


----------



## Tanji

wissywoo said:


> Hi Sixstar
> 
> Still trying to decide what food to change my dog on to. Have you seen this one I couldn't see it listed on your index.
> 
> Nutrivet Instinct Atlantic Ten Fish
> 
> Herring (min. 13%), Salmon (min. 11%), Cod (min. 9%), Sardines (min. 9%), Potatoes, Peas, Chicken Fat (min. 7%), Dehydrated Mackerel (min. 7%), Dehydrated Pollock (min. 5%), Dehydrated Whiting (min. 4%), Bass (min. 2%), Dehydrated Seabream (min. 2%), Dehydrated Hake (min. 2%), Dehydrated Chicken (min. 2%), Powdered Eggs (min. 2%), Salmon Oil (min. 2%), Fish Oil (min. 2%), Dehydrated Pea Protein, Beetroot Pulp, Green Beans, Lentils, Sweet Potatoes, Tomatoes, Apples, Alfalfa, Spinach, Chicory Root, Yeast, Fennel Leaves, Lingon Berries, Pomegranate Pulp, Blackcurrant Jelly, Vitamins & Minerals, Dehydrated Plasma Protein, Hydrolysed Poultry Livers, Grape Seeds, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Fructo-Oligosaccharides, Mannan-Oligosaccharides , Taurine, Fucus Vesiculosus Extract (Bladderwrack), Ascophyllum Nodosum Extract (Rockweed), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, N-Acetyl-Glucosamine Sulphate, Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane, Mint Leaf, L-Carnitine Tartrate, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract, foodPhosphoric Acid.
> 
> Where would you rate this?
> 
> Also you had recommended a couple of foods for my dog who seems to have a sensitive tummy, you suggested going with fish/potato, would this Nutravet one suit a sensitive tummy? How about Millies Wolfheart, Salmon and veg?
> 
> If you had to choose between Millies, Nutravet (assuming these are both suitable for sensitive tums) and Fishmongers and Arden Grange Sensitive (2 that you recommended) which would you go for?
> 
> Lastly, do you think that cheese can cause runny/loose poos? I think that I starting giving Rolo cheese as a treat/reward when out walking about the same time as starting on Eden so am wondering if that might be part or all of the cause of loose stools (though he doesn't have very much cheese really).
> 
> Thanks very much for all your help so far...its a nightmare all this choice!


Looks good to my untrained eyeballs. How much was it?


----------



## Tanji

Sixstar did you manage to look at the Green dog food I put on a few days back


Also can you review your opinion of markus muele this's is ingredients from the packet appear a little different to your list page 2. Thanks. Ken

Ingredients:
Poultry meat meal (28%), wholegrain corn flour, brown rice meal, game tripe meal (8%), rice germ, game bone meal, corn germ, Jerusalem artichoke meal, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil (both cold pressed), powdered eggs (2%), dry peat, powdered fruit (2% incl. carob, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), mixed dried herbs, salmon oil, algae meal, dried and ground Yucca Schidigera.
The high quality, natural ingredients in Markus Mühle NaturNah dog food are finely ground for improved blending and cold pressing.

Additives:
Nutritional additives:
Vitamin A (10,500 IU / kg), vitamin D3 (1,050 IU / kg), vitamin E (200 mg / kg), vitamin B1 (3.5 mg / kg), vitamin B2 (7 mg / kg), vitamin B6 (4.2 mg / kg), vitamin B12 ((42 mcg / kg), biotin 210 mcg / kg), folic acid (0.35 mg / kg), niacin (21 mg / kg), vitamin C (140 mg / kg ), pantothenic acid (7 mg / kg), choline chloride (1.050 mg / kg), iron (200 mg / kg) 
Trace elements:
Cobalt (1 mg / kg), manganese (48 mg / kg), selenium (0.25 mg / kg), copper (10 mg / kg), zinc (65 mg / kg), iodine (1.6 mg / kg ).


----------



## hillanvale

hi im new here had a quick scan but cant find your ratings on the puppy food i have just swapped to.

she was on specific but seems to have regular upset tummies 

Wainwright's Puppy Complete Food with Salmon and Potato 

Main Flavour:Salmon 26%

Ingredient(s):

Salmon Fish Meal (26%), Potato Starch (17%), Potato Protein (13%), Sorghum (13%), Barley (11%), Rapeseed Oil (7%), Whole Linseed (5%), Sugar Beet Pulp (4%), Minerals (includes Kelp 250mg/kg, Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Alfalfa (1%), Seaweed (0.4%).

Additives: Nutritional Additives; Vitamin A 21,000IU/kg, Vitamin D3 2,000IU/kg, Vitamin E (a -Tocopherol) 500mg/kg, Zinc Chelate of Amino Acids Hydrate 200mg/kg, Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 167mg/kg, Manganese Oxide 156mg/kg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 97mg/kg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 30mg/kg, Sodium Selenite 9mg/kg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 3.3mg/kg, Calcium 2.9mg/kg, Phosphorous 1.36mg/kg, Omega 6 4.57mg/kg, Omega 3 1.29mg/kg.

Typical Analysis:

Protein 30%, Crude Fibre 2.5%, Oils and Fats 12%, Crude Ash 6.5%, Moisture 10%.


----------



## K9Rescue

Hi Sixstar, wondered if you had come across this food and your opinion?

Natural Dog Food. Wheat and Gluten Free Dog Food Suppliers - Pooch and Company.

Thanks! Great reference source!


----------



## ch4r1ie

Can someone please tell me if it would be okay to feed skinners field and trial to a non-working/pet dog please?


----------



## Tanji

ch4r1ie said:


> Can someone please tell me if it would be okay to feed skinners field and trial to a non-working/pet dog please?


Yes
They label it like that so it's vat free. Effectively 20% cheaper
Ken


----------



## SixStar

The replies in this thread haven't shown up on my subscribed threads list, so managed to miss all these!  - will catch up now.



Elizabetty said:


> Fantastic advice
> 
> Any opinions on Bob & Lush Vs Orijen
> 
> and...
> 
> whether to feed dry mixed with wet or just dry?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Both excellent foods, but out of the two I'd opt for Orijen - far more meat. Adding wet very much personal choice - the kibble is a complete diet, so nutritionally speaking, you do not need to add it - but there is no denying it's well enjoyed by the dogs, and adds a bit of extra meat.



wissywoo said:


> Hi Sixstar
> 
> Still trying to decide what food to change my dog on to. Have you seen this one I couldn't see it listed on your index.
> 
> Nutrivet Instinct Atlantic Ten Fish
> 
> Where would you rate this?
> 
> Also you had recommended a couple of foods for my dog who seems to have a sensitive tummy, you suggested going with fish/potato, would this Nutravet one suit a sensitive tummy? How about Millies Wolfheart, Salmon and veg?
> 
> If you had to choose between Millies, Nutravet (assuming these are both suitable for sensitive tums) and Fishmongers and Arden Grange Sensitive (2 that you recommended) which would you go for?
> 
> Lastly, do you think that cheese can cause runny/loose poos? I think that I starting giving Rolo cheese as a treat/reward when out walking about the same time as starting on Eden so am wondering if that might be part or all of the cause of loose stools (though he doesn't have very much cheese really).
> 
> Thanks very much for all your help so far...its a nightmare all this choice!


Nutrivet is listed (not the fish variety, but would be rated the same)  - out of the foods you have mentioned I would absolutely opt for Millies Wolfheart salmon & veg - excellent quality food and great customer service to boot.

Without a doubt, cheese can cause upset stomachs! I wouldn't feed any at all.



Tanji said:


> Sixstar did you manage to look at the Green dog food I put on a few days back
> 
> Also can you review your opinion of markus muele this's is ingredients from the packet appear a little different to your list page 2. Thanks. Ken


Markus Muhle is already listed - even with the slight variation in ingredients (will double check which is correct), the rating would be the same.

*GREEN DOG (trout, salmon & vegetables)*

*Price (12kg):* £44.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 56p

*Ingredients:*Trout (27%), salmon (23%), pea (19%), sweet potato (10%), potato (8%), lentils & herbs (7%), potato starch, linseed, carrot, tomato, spinach, cranberry, salmon oil



hillanvale said:


> hi im new here had a quick scan but cant find your ratings on the puppy food i have just swapped to.
> 
> she was on specific but seems to have regular upset tummies
> 
> Wainwright's Puppy Complete Food with Salmon and Potato


The puppy diet isn't listed but the adult kibble is, and it'd be rated the same. There is no need for a special diet at all, adult kibble is just fine for all ages.



K9Rescue said:


> Hi Sixstar, wondered if you had come across this food and your opinion?
> 
> Natural Dog Food. Wheat and Gluten Free Dog Food Suppliers - Pooch and Company.
> 
> Thanks! Great reference source!


*POOCH & CO (chicken & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £35.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 240g
*Daily feeding cost:* 71p

*Ingredients:* Chicken meal (min 26%), rice (min 26%), poultry fat, barley, sugar beet pulp, fish meal, brewers yeast, yucca extract, minerals, vitamins, omega 3 



ch4r1ie said:


> Can someone please tell me if it would be okay to feed skinners field and trial to a non-working/pet dog please?


Yes, that's fine.


----------



## JenKyzer

This index should be rolled out in all shops 

Just been in [email protected] today and it was pretty busy, 2 members of staff on tills.. no-one else to be seen. Lady asked guy at till for help with food.. she said he was a little busy at mo but someone should be with her.. he talked to her whilst serving on tills though.. Lady said her parents have a bichon-frise who is on JWB but is losing weight.. he asked if it was hyper, they said yet very.. he told them their food is organised from good/most exp down to not so good/cheap and he then said 'personally, it sounds like you need IAMS as it has a very high meat content of around 70-80%' ... :yikes:  ... IAMS being red on this list. Plus its lower down the aisle closer to the utter shite.  I was really gutted for this family.. OH stopped me from sticking my oar in and showing them this Index on my phone though  If i was on my own i wouldn't of been able to walk away. I've had plenty of shite advice from our [email protected] and was really gutted for them  No-one went to help them.. they just thanked him for recommending IAMS and went to look on their own 

Pointless story, but i think things like this should be available to everyone  i think it's *amazing*. I showed OH's dad & step-mum this list as they we're feeding their staffies bakers... and like me a while ago, didn't realise there was good and bad dog food  They've now swapped and seen a great change in their daft hyper dogs into dogs they've been able to train new things to and chill out more :thumbup:


----------



## Tanji

JenSteWillow said:


> This index should be rolled out in all shops
> 
> Just been in [email protected] today and it was pretty busy, 2 members of staff on tills.. no-one else to be seen. Lady asked guy at till for help with food.. she said he was a little busy at mo but someone should be with her.. he talked to her whilst serving on tills though.. Lady said her parents have a bichon-frise who is on JWB but is losing weight.. he asked if it was hyper, they said yet very.. he told them their food is organised from good/most exp down to not so good/cheap and he then said 'personally, it sounds like you need IAMS as it has a very high meat content of around 70-80%' ... :yikes:  ... IAMS being red on this list. Plus its lower down the aisle closer to the utter shite.  I was really gutted for this family.. OH stopped me from sticking my oar in and showing them this Index on my phone though  If i was on my own i wouldn't of been able to walk away. I've had plenty of shite advice from our [email protected] and was really gutted for them  No-one went to help them.. they just thanked him for recommending IAMS and went to look on their own
> 
> Pointless story, but i think things like this should be available to everyone  i think it's *amazing*. I showed OH's dad & step-mum this list as they we're feeding their staffies bakers... and like me a while ago, didn't realise there was good and bad dog food  They've now swapped and seen a great change in their daft hyper dogs into dogs they've been able to train new things to and chill out more :thumbup:


Not convinced I would have kept quiet, my mrs would I hope would 
ask me to help as she know this last 6 months have taken huge interest in food for dogs


----------



## Lilylass

Tanji said:


> Not convinced I would have kept quiet, my mrs would I hope would


Ohhhh I really had to bite my tongue in Tes*co today as a lady was stuffing her trolley with Bak*ers


----------



## emilyb11

Hi
My parents have a new puppy which we have been feeding Bakers (we also fed our previous dog on this for 13 years!) and I have been horrified to read about how terrible this food is! I have been looking at which food to move our puppy on to and theres just so much to choose from!

2 foods I seem to have come across are Skinners field and trial duck and rice and Wainwrights Salmon and potato. Our pup is a labrador (15 weeks old yesterday) and doesnt seem to have a sensitive tummy, but her sister did and was put on Wainwrights as suggested at the vets I think.

So basically can I ask your opinion on which you think may be the better quality option? I think you have skinners and wainwrights in your list but not these specific two... or whether you have another dry food suggestion? I'd say my parents probably have a medium budget (and obviously want a better quality food than bakers!!) Sorry for the rambling!

thanks


----------



## SixStar

Wainwrights salmon & potato and Skinners duck & rice are both listed - both are very resonable foods, and a huge step up from Bakers - if I was choosing between the two, I'd opt for Wainwrights salmon & potato as it has the least cereals


----------



## emilyb11

SixStar said:


> Wainwrights salmon & potato and Skinners duck & rice are both listed - both are very resonable foods, and a huge step up from Bakers - if I was choosing between the two, I'd opt for Wainwrights salmon & potato as it has the least cereals


sorry i looked the other day and was sure I didnt see them.. Thank you for your advice, great thread


----------



## cinnamontoast

ch4r1ie said:


> Can someone please tell me if it would be okay to feed skinners field and trial to a non-working/pet dog please?


Might be too high energy for a pet dog.


----------



## Tillystar

Hi sixstar could you rate the foods below
Autarky Mature Lite Chicken & Salmon 
Wainwrights Adult light Turkey & Salmon please.
Thanks I put it on wrong post earlier.


----------



## Lilylass

ch4r1ie said:


> Can someone please tell me if it would be okay to feed skinners field and trial to a non-working/pet dog please?





cinnamontoast said:


> Might be too high energy for a pet dog.


We've fed it to our (pet) dogs for years and they've all done brilliantly on it

They've all been fit and active dogs but no-where near the exercise level of a working dog and we've not had any problems with them being hyper etc


----------



## dandogman

ch4r1ie said:


> Can someone please tell me if it would be okay to feed skinners field and trial to a non-working/pet dog please?


Absolutely fine. It's almost identical to Burns which is designed for pets. It's only 22% protein I think from memory - it's designed for resting gundogs I believe.


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Hi sixstar could you rate the foods below
> Autarky Mature Lite Chicken & Salmon
> Wainwrights Adult light Turkey & Salmon please.
> Thanks I put it on wrong post earlier.


*AUTARKY (mature/lite, chicken)*

*Price (15kg):* £23.92
*Suggested daily amount:* 210g
*Daily feeding cost:* 33p

*Ingredients:*Maize, chicken meal (min 26%), rice (min 5%), chicken fat, oats, full fat linseed, prairie meal, alfalfa, peas, yeast, carrot, seaweed, milk thistle, marigold, nettle, yucca extract, blackcurrant extract, thyme, beetroot, tomato, peppermint, fennel, paprika, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, rosemary extract, oregano & aloe vera (min 0.4% herbs, min 4% vegetables). With EC permitted antioxidants, mixed tocopherols & vitamin C.


* * * * *

*AUTARKY (mature/lite, salmon dinner)*

*Price (15kg):* £27.92
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 37p

*Ingredients:*Salmon (min 30%), rice (min 16%), oats, maize, unmolassed beet pulp, chicken meal, potato, peas, alfalfa, dicalcium phosphate, full fat linseed, yeast, carrot, charcoal, glucosamine, milk thistle, seaweed, nettle, marigold, blackcurrant extract, yucca extract, thyme, beetroot, tomato, peppermint, fennel, paprika, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, rosemary extract, oregano & aloe vera (min 0.4% herbs, min 4% vegetables).

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (light, salmon & potato)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 230g
*Daily feeding cost:* 61p

*Ingredients:*Salmon meal (26%), potato starch (26%), sorghum (19%), barley (13%), rapeseed oil (5%), sugar beet pulp (5%), whole linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), minerals (includes yucca Extract 200mg/kg, marigold meal 50mg/kg, rosemary extract 5mg/kg), seaweed (0.5%), glucosamine (0.1%), chondroitin sulphate (0.1%), L'carnitine (3mg/kg).


* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (light, turkey & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 230g
*Daily feeding cost:* 61p

*Ingredients:*Brown rice (37%), turkey (30% [turkey meat meal, turkey Gravy]), barley (15%), sugar beet pulp (9%), alfalfa (5%), rapeseed oil (2%), whole linseed (1%), minerals (includes yucca extract 200mg/kg, marigold meal 50mg/kg, rosemary extract 5mg/kg), seaweed (0.5%), glucosamine (0.1%), chondroitin sulphate (0.1%), L'carnitine (3mg/kg).


----------



## idobelieveinfairies

Could someone please tell me what they would rate Vitalin Maintainence dry food as? I have looked on dry food index's that I can find but cant find it on them.


----------



## SixStar

idobelieveinfairies said:


> Could someone please tell me what they would rate Vitalin Maintainence dry food as? I have looked on dry food index's that I can find but cant find it on them.


Vitalin Maintenance is listed here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...ated-dry-dog-food-index-2.html#post1062230220


----------



## K9Rescue

JenSteWillow said:


> This index should be rolled out in all shops
> 
> Just been in [email protected] today and it was pretty busy, 2 members of staff on tills.. no-one else to be seen. Lady asked guy at till for help with food.. she said he was a little busy at mo but someone should be with her.. he talked to her whilst serving on tills though.. Lady said her parents have a bichon-frise who is on JWB but is losing weight.. he asked if it was hyper, they said yet very.. he told them their food is organised from good/most exp down to not so good/cheap and he then said 'personally, it sounds like you need IAMS as it has a very high meat content of around 70-80%' ... :yikes:  ... IAMS being red on this list. Plus its lower down the aisle closer to the utter shite.  I was really gutted for this family.. OH stopped me from sticking my oar in and showing them this Index on my phone though  If i was on my own i wouldn't of been able to walk away. I've had plenty of shite advice from our [email protected] and was really gutted for them  No-one went to help them.. they just thanked him for recommending IAMS and went to look on their own
> 
> Pointless story, but i think things like this should be available to everyone  i think it's *amazing*. I showed OH's dad & step-mum this list as they we're feeding their staffies bakers... and like me a while ago, didn't realise there was good and bad dog food  They've now swapped and seen a great change in their daft hyper dogs into dogs they've been able to train new things to and chill out more :thumbup:


How about printing it out and taking it with you - you can be like an information resource, just quietly handing out information, or better still, persuade your [email protected] to put it on their noticeboard, you might be surprised at their response!


----------



## JenKyzer

K9Rescue said:


> How about printing it out and taking it with you - you can be like an information resource, just quietly handing out information, or better still, persuade your [email protected] to put it on their noticeboard, you might be surprised at their response!


This idea had crossed my mind.. along with working at [email protected] myself and using PF to become employee of the month every month  .. :laugh: 
It had crossed my mind about emailing a link to [email protected] but obviously all the credit is to SixStar so i didn't feel like it was my place to do something like this without permission. I'm just the nosey bugger in it all


----------



## Bellesmum2

Hi everyone, brand new poster - registered because of this amazing index! I've skimmed 69 pages and my head may soon explode... some help please.

I have a 3 month old lab puppy. Breeder had her on Beta so I kept the same until I was told it wasn't very good. I was recommended petshed's own brand food and told to do a straight switch. She had horrible big green poos / accidents for a week so I switched her to a bag of Fromms Gold large puppy breed food (my mother got for me as I had a poorly child). I couldnt see it listed here, does anyone have an opinion? She is certainly much better poo wise but I really want to be giving her something natural and good....

From this thread I've narrowed to orijen, bob & lush, millies wolfheart and applaws (if fromm gold isnt green) and I admittedly didnt look at cost just the reviews as I was going along... 

Sorry for the long post


----------



## Tanji

Lets be honest money does come into it we do our best if we care but we don't all earn huge amounts.

Orijen consistently wins awards for its superior food, but that comes at a cost both financially and the transport from over seas (green impact)

Millies Wolfheart is very good also and not as expensive. Especially the new Riverside mix coming out on Sept 5th .... 12kg delivered £37.99. 

Ingredients look v.good. Duck meal (min. 32.4%), trout (min. 21.9%), sweet potato, potato flakes, duck fat (min. 4.1%), pea fibre, duck gravy (min. 1.6%), salmon oil, vitamins and minerals, Joint care pack (glucosamine (min. 0.01%), methylsulfonylmethane (min. 0.01%), chondroitin sulphate (min. 0.01%), dried apple, carrot flakes, lovage powder,seaweed meal, dried cranberry, aniseed and fenugreek, mixed herbs (thyme,marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage), camomile powder, burdock root powder,peppermint, dandelion herb

The fromm's is probably gonna be a yellow on the scoring system used by six star, for 15kg it's gonna be nearly £50.00 

Simpsons 80/20 is around £54. 12kg not 15kg 

A big section of this forum are BARF. I am not fully convinced on it as yet, I worry that the thousands and thousands of years of domestication has changed the make up of the dog from the wolf.. All my humble and more than happy for others to do what they consider best. 

Which of course your going to do, changing from Beta to one of the better dry foods is a big step in the right direction


Ken
PS a hi to you on your first entry
Sorry for long response


----------



## missRV

Hey

Rosie was weaned from beta (which was a red rating I believe) to James Wellbeloved (amber) and we've been working on putting her on Millie's Wolfheart (green) 

Now, she was on it a few weeks ago but we noticed her tummy was off, we gave her a small amount salmon to the rest wellbeloved, the tummy problems disappeared when she moved to the country mix as advised from the wolfheart staff.

She's spent 2 weeks at my auntie's house who's given her steak and pork chops every night grrrrrr. 

Question is, what do we do now? Do we start her on all wellbeloved then re wean wolfheart into her diet? Also has anyone else had problems with the salmon? She loves the taste but it doesn't seem to agree with her.


----------



## SixStar

missRV said:


> Hey
> 
> Rosie was weaned from beta (which was a red rating I believe) to James Wellbeloved (amber) and we've been working on putting her on Millie's Wolfheart (green)
> 
> Now, she was on it a few weeks ago but we noticed her tummy was off, we gave her a small amount salmon to the rest wellbeloved, the tummy problems disappeared when she moved to the country mix as advised from the wolfheart staff.
> 
> She's spent 2 weeks at my auntie's house who's given her steak and pork chops every night grrrrrr.
> 
> Question is, what do we do now? Do we start her on all wellbeloved then re wean wolfheart into her diet? Also has anyone else had problems with the salmon? She loves the taste but it doesn't seem to agree with her.


Sorry, I'm only just seeing this now - the Index always unsubscribes itself from my subscribed threads list! 

Anyway - if the Millies Wolfheart countryside mix is suiting Rosie, I'd stick with that - it'd be a Green rated food, just like the salmon one. Although salmon is generally considered a safe bet for sensitive stomachs, like everything, it doesn't suit every dog - one of my boys gets minor colitis type symptoms if he eats salmon in any form, or anything containing salmon.

If stools are still a little loose, try cutting down the amount you are feeding slightly - overfeeding is very easy with the high quality diets, and will easily cause loose output.

After two weeks of steak and chops, I can't blame Rosie for not wanting kibble!  - best way to get her weaned back onto it though is tough love - put down her bowl, give her fifteen minutes and if it's not eaten, take it away again and offer nothing until the next meal time. She'll soon cotton on


----------



## missRV

SixStar said:


> Sorry, I'm only just seeing this now - the Index always unsubscribes itself from my subscribed threads list!
> 
> Anyway - if the Millies Wolfheart countryside mix is suiting Rosie, I'd stick with that - it'd be a Green rated food, just like the salmon one. Although salmon is generally considered a safe bet for sensitive stomachs, like everything, it doesn't suit every dog - one of my boys gets minor colitis type symptoms if he eats salmon in any form, or anything containing salmon.
> 
> If stools are still a little loose, try cutting down the amount you are feeding slightly - overfeeding is very easy with the high quality diets, and will easily cause loose output.
> 
> After two weeks of steak and chops, I can't blame Rosie for not wanting kibble!  - best way to get her weaned back onto it though is tough love - put down her bowl, give her fifteen minutes and if it's not eaten, take it away again and offer nothing until the next meal time. She'll soon cotton on


Thanks again Sixstar for the advice, you're amazing! That's pretty much what we're doing. I really don't want to put her back on the wet pouches, she's been so much better since we've put her back on kibble.

No more pork chops and no more going to Auntie's house :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Bellesmum2

Hello Sixstar, could you let me know how you would rate Fromm Gold large puppy mix please? I'm thinking it won't be green so currently thinking of a move to eden or millies wolfheart for my little lab pup. Thinking millies after the last post I read actually! I can not believe how hard it is for me to choose a food! Many thanks!


----------



## SixStar

Bellesmum2 said:


> Hello Sixstar, could you let me know how you would rate Fromm Gold large puppy mix please? I'm thinking it won't be green so currently thinking of a move to eden or millies wolfheart for my little lab pup. Thinking millies after the last post I read actually! I can not believe how hard it is for me to choose a food! Many thanks!


*FROMM GOLD (large breed puppy)*

*Price (15kg):* £46.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.25

*Ingredients:* Duck, chicken meal, chicken, oatmeal, pearl barley, brown rice, menhaden fish meal, lamb, russet potatoes, dried tomato pomace, whole egg, chicken fat, salmon oil, wisconsin cheese, flaxseed, dried brewers yeast, alfalfa meal, carrots, lettuce, celery, chicken cartilage, calcium sulphate, salt, potassium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, dl-methionine, trypothane, taurine, chicory root extract, yucca extract, sodium selenite, vitamins, minerals, probiotics


Well, I think I can safely say that's the first dog food I've came across that contains cheese and lettuce!  Not a bad food by any means, but lots of grain, and expensive for what it is.

I'd strongly recommend Millies Wolfheart - excellent high quality food with fantastic customer service.

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## Bellesmum2

That's great! Thanks so much for your thoughts! Think I'll give the new riverside mix a looky


----------



## Ponies78

I won a couple of bags of H-Allergen turkey and rice, and another flavour. Wondered what colour you would rate them?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

This is really useful I would just like to ask if there's a dry food that's particularly good for small dogs such as standard Yorkies and Morkies? I have both of mine on Royal Canin Yorkshire Terrier but to be honest I have to supplement it with boiled chicken as they both are bored with it. Also our Morkie eats grass like a sheep and is constipated and quite poorly at the minute.


----------



## Smiler33

Hi, I posted yesterday on the wet food index and researched Naturediet - looks excellent. I told my husband about it and for some reason he really wants 'Pip' to stay on dry; he's been told it's much better than wet food and when we go off camping (which we do a lot in the summer time) it's hassle free. Of course I want what's best for Pip but want to try to keep the other half happy too!!

So sorry to ask again but can someone recommend a dry food for our almost 9 year Jack Russell Terrier. She has had IBS though this is much more under control now. I have however noticed she is eating a lot of grass - sometimes as soon as we let her out she bombs across to the long grass and stuffs her face . She has itchy skin although once again this is better than it was.

We fed her on Royal Canin sensitivity control dry food and now she's on pork and rice Burns Sensitive dry food but she's simply not enjoying it - she goes, sniffs the bowl and just walks away though she will eat it over the course of the day. We feed her little and often (45g) 3 times a day and weighs just over 7kg.

Thank you :smile5:

ps forgot to say she's just started eating her own poo too which I feel is far from right.


----------



## soulful dog

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> This is really useful I would just like to ask if there's a dry food that's particularly good for small dogs such as standard Yorkies and Morkies?


Other than kibble size, I don't think there is any food which particularly suits smaller dogs. Off the top of my head I know two green rated foods from the list that have small sized kibble, Applaws and Acana. Applaws is the cheaper of the two, but it only comes in chicken or chicken & lamb varieties. The Acana range has more variety if you want to swap between different flavours, it is a bit more expensive, but it is better quality. I know someone with a Lhasa Apso who changed her dog to Acana after I pointed her in the direction of this guide, her dogs poos are much better, and she's tried all the different varieties and her dog seems to like them all.

Edit: Although for a bit of variety, you can add a little bit of wet food to the kibble, and on the days you are camping just feed dry food only.



Smiler33 said:


> So sorry to ask again but can someone recommend a dry food for our almost 9 year Jack Russell Terrier. She has had IBS though this is much more under control now. She has itchy skin although once again this is better than it was.


Depending on your budget it might be worthwhile trying one of the grain-free foods that are available is she has sensitivity issues.

If your dog likes fish, its worth trying Fishmongers Salmon or White Fish and Potato for £30 from Petsathome. That's probably one of the cheapest, if you are happy to spend more, you could try just about any of the green rated foods listed in this thread. For example, as recommended by SixStar in a post just a few before yours, Millies Wolfheart (now with Countryside Mix available if your dog isn't keen on fish).


----------



## soulful dog

Ponies78 said:


> I won a couple of bags of H-Allergen turkey and rice, and another flavour. Wondered what colour you would rate them?


Until SixStar reads this and gives you a definitive answer, I'd guess it'd be orange rated. The ingredients look fairly similar to Skinners Duck/Turkey & Rice and that is orange rated. Fairly grain heavy but ok:

H-Allergen HA+ Turkey & Rice.
Rice (min. 40%), turkey meat meal (min. 26%), whole grain barley, whole linseed, sugar beet pulp, refined poultry oil, hydrolised poultry digest as gravy, alfalfa, natural seaweed, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, methionine, marigold extract, yucca extract, rosemary extract.

Skinners Duck & Rice
Whole rice (40%), turkey meat meal (21%), naked oats, peas, linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp, vitamins, minerals and trace elements.


----------



## Ponies78

Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Many thanks the Acana sounds good I will take a look at that when my little Morkie is feeling better, very slowly if course!


----------



## Smiler33

I've had a look on here and just thought I'd let you know I've requested a sample of Eden to be sent to us for Pip; I'll let you know how it goes ....


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

That would be great if you could. I emailed them and they said I could buy a sample but I wasn't sure whether to try it. I read last night that Arcana had had to recall some of its foods last year so it put me off a bit.


----------



## Jenbea

Good morning, Sixstar, I would appreciate your help. We've adopted a Rommie mixed breed dog that has been in rescue since April. It's taken lots of work by the rescue to overcome his many issues. We have taken him to the vets as we are worried about his hair loss patches. He needs training but I feel we need to address his coat in case anyone assumes it's something catching. We have him on Burns chicken and rice and a little fresh meat, being feral in the past he will eat anything we put in front of him. Is there a dry food you could recommend that may help with his skin condition, the vet has him on a flea and tick medication in case he has an allergy. I have been looking at Nutrix Duck and Potato Hypoallergenic Cereal Free dog food and Grain Free Dog Food and would be interested in your opinion. Many thanks.


----------



## Smiler33

Change of plan - I've done a bit more digging on Eden and yes, the food may be good but I've had no response to questions I've asked on the Facebook forum, I gather the customer service is pants and basically I want to know I can rely on help from them which doesn't look to be the case. I've looked at threads of problems people have had with them and  - not good!

Anyhow, I couldn't decide between them and Applaws originally so I've contacted the Applaws CS team (very helpful) and they're sending me a free sample for Pip. I'll let you know how she goes with that!!

*Yorkiemorkiemum* so sorry to see about all the problems you're having with your little guy - hope he gets better soon


----------



## SixStar

Smiler33 said:


> Change of plan - I've done a bit more digging on Eden and yes, the food may be good but I've had no response to questions I've asked on the Facebook forum, I gather the customer service is pants and basically I want to know I can rely on help from them which doesn't look to be the case. I've looked at threads of problems people have had with them and  - not good!
> 
> Anyhow, I couldn't decide between them and Applaws originally so I've contacted the Applaws CS team (very helpful) and they're sending me a free sample for Pip. I'll let you know how she goes with that!!
> 
> *Yorkiemorkiemum* so sorry to see about all the problems you're having with your little guy - hope he gets better soon


Good luck with the Applaws. Millies Wolfheart is another one to look at if the Applaws doesn't work out.

Yep, had similar experiences with Eden I'm afraid. A really excellent food - but shockingly bad customer service, which spoils it entirely - I wouldn't use nor recommend


----------



## Frollie

I find the facebook page for Eden really bizzarre; all the replies from the staff are really self-congratulatory. Puts me off quite a lot. Do you think it's worth trying a sample of Millie's Wolfheart? Is it of a similar quality to Eden?


----------



## SixStar

Frollie said:


> I find the facebook page for Eden really bizzarre; all the replies from the staff are really self-congratulatory. Puts me off quite a lot. Do you think it's worth trying a sample of Millie's Wolfheart? Is it of a similar quality to Eden?


Millies Wolfheart is very similar to Eden - excellent quality, grain free, very high meat content, no nasties and British made - but with fantastic customer service to boot. I'd highly recommend them.

If you email they'll send samples.


----------



## Smiler33

I tried to find the website for Millies Wolfheart but it kept coming up with a blank page so couldn't take it any further - tried a couple of times over the week :confused5:


----------



## Bexhed

Hi!

This food lark is a minefield :001_huh: we get our puppy next weekend, he is a lab x Dalmation cross. Breeder is feeding him Alpha High Performance but I can only find Alpha Sporting for pups

Puppy food
http://www.alphafeeds.com/product2.phpc=dog&s=BAGS&p=Sporting Puppy&k=SPPU15

This is their website
The finest food for your pets

Are they any good? I'm going mad trying to find the right food!

Thanks


----------



## Bexhed

Bexhed said:


> Hi!
> 
> This food lark is a minefield :001_huh: we get our puppy next weekend, he is a lab x Dalmation cross. Breeder is feeding him Alpha High Performance but I can only find Alpha Sporting for pups
> 
> Puppy food
> http://www.alphafeeds.com/product2.phpc=dog&s=BAGS&p=Sporting Puppy&k=SPPU15
> 
> This is their website
> The finest food for your pets
> 
> Are they any good? I'm going mad trying to find the right food!
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, first link not working but you can see the puppy food in the second one


----------



## Bexhed

Bexhed said:


> Sorry, first link not working but you can see the puppy food in the second one


Last question I promise, I think it's the alpha high performance that the breeder is using, what colour would that be?


----------



## SixStar

Bexhed said:


> Hi!
> 
> This food lark is a minefield :001_huh: we get our puppy next weekend, he is a lab x Dalmation cross. Breeder is feeding him Alpha High Performance but I can only find Alpha Sporting for pups
> 
> Puppy food
> http://www.alphafeeds.com/product2.phpc=dog&s=BAGS&p=Sporting Puppy&k=SPPU15
> 
> This is their website
> The finest food for your pets
> 
> Are they any good? I'm going mad trying to find the right food!
> 
> Thanks





Bexhed said:


> Last question I promise, I think it's the alpha high performance that the breeder is using, what colour would that be?


Hi and welcome to the forum - congratulations on your new puppy!

I'd grade both the Alpha High Performance and the Alpha Sporting Puppy as Orange - they're not dreadful, but they are high in cereal and I'd personally avoid.

It's important for puppies to stay on the food they were on at their breeders for a few weeks after going to their new homes, but after that, I'd personally move him onto something else.


----------



## Bexhed

SixStar said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum - congratulations on your new puppy!
> 
> I'd grade both the Alpha High Performance and the Alpha Sporting Puppy as Orange - they're not dreadful, but they are high in cereal and I'd personally avoid.
> 
> It's important for puppies to stay on the food they were on at their breeders for a few weeks after going to their new homes, but after that, I'd personally move him onto something else.


Thanks! Can't wait to bring him home! The breeder is giving us some food so we can keep him on it for a bit. Will keep on looking for something better and at the right price.


----------



## Amy-manycats

I can only find it as a food aimed at adult racing greyhounds. You don't need a puppy food but its an odd choice for the breeder... There are better out there, but you will need to keep the pup on it for a while. Have a look on the front page of this thread for some great foods .

ETA I have foudn the same food with differeing ingredients depending on the packaging (seems ther has ben a new recipie) to keep things settled for the pup try and find out which one it is.


----------



## Tillystar

Hi Sixstar wot would u rate wainwrights cereal free adult im guessing orange but just wanted u to clarify please? Thanks


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Hi Sixstar wot would u rate wainwrights cereal free adult im guessing orange but just wanted u to clarify please? Thanks


Yep, orange


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> Yep, orange


Thanks wot would you personally say about it?


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Thanks wot would you personally say about it?


It's not spectacular and there are better cereal free diets available for much the same price, but it's a fairly middle of the road kibble and certainly not bad.


----------



## Smiler33

OK, emailed Applaws again - no response - what's wrong with these people? So, rang Millie's Wolfheart and the chap I spoke to couldn't have been nicer. He's recommended we try the Riverside food for Pip so ordered a 700g sample bag for her; sounds good stuff and will have to see what she thinks of it. Also joined Facebook group for the food as all seems very helpful.


----------



## Smiler33

Well, pleased to report that Pip is really enjoying her Riverside food from Millies - she actually picks it out from her Burns, scoffs it down and begrudgingly goes back to her Burns (she's of 25% Riverside, 75% Burns). Initial signs are good; her tummy has been OK (poo a tiny soft but not bad at all which is to be expected) and she's enjoying it. Will put to 50/50 on Monday so fingers crossed it carries on well.


----------



## Chickpeas

Hi Sixstar! Really appreciate all the help you've been giving (and really rather impressed that you've continued to be so generous a whole year after you created the thread!)

We are bringing home our Samoyed puppy in a few weeks and so I'm on the hunt for the perfect food to slowly switch her over to when she arrives. I'm totally open to feeding her adult food, but my only problem is that without specific guidelines for puppies, I don't know how much food to give her. I'm really liking the look of Fishmongers but how do I know how much to feed my puppy during the various stages of her life when the instructions on the packet are for adult dogs?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I received a response to my email to Royal Canin basically saying that the grape extract and beet pulp are used, not to the detriment of the dogs or to bulk up the food but as vital anti oxidants. I was pleased that I had a response but in my reply I asked why it was the few other dry goods, particularly tho use pro porting to have the interests if our dogs at heart actually use grape extract?
Secondly, I received an email from Orijen also and they were lovely. They said they were saddened to hear about Denzil and asked how he was getting on? They said although they believe their food was of more benefit to him, they thought it would not benefit him to change his food whilst so ill! Can you believe it? A commercial dog food company who advises you NOT to buy its food! Now that's a company who thinks about the animals it provides for!


----------



## SixStar

Chickpeas said:


> Hi Sixstar! Really appreciate all the help you've been giving (and really rather impressed that you've continued to be so generous a whole year after you created the thread!)
> 
> We are bringing home our Samoyed puppy in a few weeks and so I'm on the hunt for the perfect food to slowly switch her over to when she arrives. I'm totally open to feeding her adult food, but my only problem is that without specific guidelines for puppies, I don't know how much food to give her. I'm really liking the look of Fishmongers but how do I know how much to feed my puppy during the various stages of her life when the instructions on the packet are for adult dogs?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


Hi and welcome to the forum!  Glad you've found the Index useful.

Fishmongers is a really good choice - in regards to feeding guidelines, I'd personally ask your breeder how much she is eating each meal when you bring her home and then work from there - it just gives you a rough starting point, and you can tweak quantities to suit her.



Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I received a response to my email to Royal Canin basically saying that the grape extract and beet pulp are used, not to the detriment of the dogs or to bulk up the food but as vital anti oxidants. I was pleased that I had a response but in my reply I asked why it was the few other dry goods, particularly tho use pro porting to have the interests if our dogs at heart actually use grape extract?
> Secondly, I received an email from Orijen also and they were lovely. They said they were saddened to hear about Denzil and asked how he was getting on? They said although they believe their food was of more benefit to him, they thought it would not benefit him to change his food whilst so ill! Can you believe it? A commercial dog food company who advises you NOT to buy its food! Now that's a company who thinks about the animals it provides for!


Ah how nice of them - good to hear they're not all in it for the money!


----------



## Chickpeas

Thanks for the help, SixStar!


----------



## Calinyx

Jut want to say thanks Sixstar for this topic. We've tried a couple of different foods for Kenzie and now am delighted that she wallops down the Millies Wolfheart food.

We made sure that the different foods that we tried for her were either the orange or green ones. It has taken some time, she was on Wainwrights till a UTI that meant she was then put on a special diet for about 8 months. She refused to go back to the wainwrights after so thank goodness for sample bags. The Millies Wolfheart is the first one that she has eaten with any enthusiasm. We didn't get a chance to wean her across, as she just refused point blank to eat the other food, by either chucking it out the bowl, or leaving it behind.:skep:

So thank you for all the advice and clear grading that you have given the foods.


----------



## zedder

Heres ike enjoying his arden grange and nature diet topper seems to really enjoy it.


----------



## Tillystar

Hi sixstar wot do u think of this food? Pets Finest Adult Dog Food GRAIN FREE Duck & Potato 2.5kg


----------



## SixStar

zedder said:


> Heres ike enjoying his arden grange and nature diet topper seems to really enjoy it.


Gorgeous boy!



rachelholmes said:


> Hi sixstar wot do u think of this food? Pets Finest Adult Dog Food GRAIN FREE Duck & Potato 2.5kg


There are no ingredients listed on the website.


----------



## Smiler33

Hi, just wanted to report that Pip has now been solely on Millies Wolfheart, Riverside Mix, for 5 days now and is doing really well. She loves her food, gobbles it down and there have been no problems whatsoever in the toilet department (phew!) 

I'd highly recommend them too as the customer service is excellent, they're always happy to offer advice and the main thing is Pip loves it so great result all round. I'm very glad I came on here!


----------



## Tillystar

Hi sixstar which is highest in meat content im confused with all the jargon on all ingredients so could u rate these in order for me please 
Applaws 
Bob n Lush
Millieswolfheart
Simpsons Sensitive 
Would b a gr8 help to help me decide Tilly choose of grain free Thanks x


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> Gorgeous boy!
> 
> There are no ingredients listed on the website.


Contacted them but no reply


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Hi sixstar which is highest in meat content im confused with all the jargon on all ingredients so could u rate these in order for me please
> Applaws
> Bob n Lush
> Millieswolfheart
> Simpsons Sensitive
> Would b a gr8 help to help me decide Tilly choose of grain free Thanks x


Total meat content of each;

Applaws (chicken) - 75%
Bob & Lush (duck, potato & peas) - 55%
Millies Wolfheart (salmon & veg) - 70%
Simpsons Sensitive (salmon & potato) - 45%

All very good foods, if I was choosing I would personally go with Millies Wolfheart or Applaws.


----------



## westieowner

I'd love your opinion on Healthy Options pet food,.. chicken and rice which I have fed my westie on since a pup. I have also introduced him to Wainwrights Salmon and potato as I can buy that locally.


----------



## Baggio

kate_7590 said:


> Wow so theres only 7 'good quality' dry foods out there. rather depressing isnt it


Lol...exactly my thoughts when I finished reading the list...so few really good foods! :biggrin:


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> Total meat content of each;
> 
> Applaws (chicken) - 75%
> Bob & Lush (duck, potato & peas) - 55%
> Millies Wolfheart (salmon & veg) - 70%
> Simpsons Sensitive (salmon & potato) - 45%
> 
> All very good foods, if I was choosing I would personally go with Millies Wolfheart or Applaws.


Hi ive finally decided n gone for Millies Wolfheart n will b with me n Tilly on Weds is it wrong to b excited for it comin? Knowing im feeding Tils the best you can afford.


----------



## Tillystar

Smiler33 said:


> Hi, just wanted to report that Pip has now been solely on Millies Wolfheart, Riverside Mix, for 5 days now and is doing really well. She loves her food, gobbles it down and there have been no problems whatsoever in the toilet department (phew!)
> 
> I'd highly recommend them too as the customer service is excellent, they're always happy to offer advice and the main thing is Pip loves it so great result all round. I'm very glad I came on here!


Hi im soon to be feeding Tilly on Millies Wolfheart, just wondering if Pip is still enjoyin hers? Could I ask wot breed / weight she is n how much you feed her please?


----------



## penguin

Sixstar what would wainwrights salmon and potato be, we are feeding fishmongers but it's now gone up in price (by £4 a bag!) and the wainrights is £39.99 for a 15kg bag as fishmongers is only 10kg. 

Salmon Fish Meal (26%), Potato Starch ( 26%), Sorghum (19%), Barley (10%), Rapeseed Oil (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp (6%), Whole Linseed (4%), Alfalfa (1%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg.kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Seaweed (0.5%)


----------



## SixStar

penguin said:


> Sixstar what would wainwrights salmon and potato be, we are feeding fishmongers but it's now gone up in price (by £4 a bag!) and the wainrights is £39.99 for a 15kg bag as fishmongers is only 10kg.
> 
> Salmon Fish Meal (26%), Potato Starch ( 26%), Sorghum (19%), Barley (10%), Rapeseed Oil (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp (6%), Whole Linseed (4%), Alfalfa (1%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg.kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Seaweed (0.5%)


*WAINWRIGHTS (salmon & potato)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 66p

*Ingredients:* Salmon fish meal (26%), potato starch (26%), sorghum (19%), barley (10%), rapeseed oil (7%), sugar beet pulp (6%), whole linseed (4%), alfalfa (1%), minerals (includes yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract), seaweed (0.5%) 

Was sure I had it already listed but obviously not  - added now!

Not bad at all - shame about the sorghum and barley though - makes it more than a quarter cereal.


----------



## Renata

Not bad at all - shame about the sorghum and barley though - makes it more than a quarter cereal.

What is wrong with that? Why potato content is OK?


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> Not bad at all - shame about the sorghum and barley though - makes it more than a quarter cereal.
> 
> What is wrong with that? Why potato content is OK?


I think it's best we don't start this one _again_ eh?!


----------



## penguin

Thanks! I'm sticking with fishmongers for the time being as it is fab for the dogs, just wish the bags were bigger!!


----------



## Alifarri

Thanks for all the info you have put on here after lots of reading I still have Dolly on fishmongers but would like to change to Millie's salmon and veg as I find fishmongers kibble a bit small . My husband did email Millie's on wed to see if we could have some small samples to see kibble size etc then if ok will order a bag . Only thing is we have had no reply from them are their customer service normally good ? I only have half a bag of fishmongers left and really wanted to change before I have to buy a new bag . 

Thank you again for your hard work

Ali & Dolly


----------



## Alifarri

MILLIES WOLFHEART said:


> Millies Wolfheart has free samples to give away go to the contact us page send your name and address and then have a test of our food.


Hi
Do you still have samples as my husband did email mark on wed about a small sample to try and see the kibble size but nothing through and no reply ? If all is ok wanted to order a bag next week .

Thanks Ali & Dolly


----------



## Cami

Sixstar, can you please tell me what you think of Skinners field and trial puppy? I'm getting a sprocker puppy and he's being fed this at the moment

Puppy Food - Skinners Dog Food


----------



## SixStar

Cami said:


> Sixstar, can you please tell me what you think of Skinners field and trial puppy? I'm getting a sprocker puppy and he's being fed this at the moment
> 
> Puppy Food - Skinners Dog Food


*SKINNERS (field and trial, puppy)*

*Price (15kg):* £32.99
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (min 30%), maize, chicken fat, white rice, oats, maize gluten meal, sunflower meal, whole linseed, beet pulp, whole dried egg, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, yeast, MOS.

Heaps of cereal, really not that great of a food at all I'm afraid.


----------



## dandogman

SixStar said:


> *SKINNERS (field and trial, puppy)*
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £32.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (min 30%), maize, chicken fat, white rice, oats, maize gluten meal, sunflower meal, whole linseed, beet pulp, whole dried egg, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, yeast, MOS.
> 
> Heaps of cereal, really not that great of a food at all I'm afraid.


This said, it's not bad, so I wouldn't be in a massive rush switching him.


----------



## Cami

SixStar said:


> *SKINNERS (field and trial, puppy)*
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £32.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (min 30%), maize, chicken fat, white rice, oats, maize gluten meal, sunflower meal, whole linseed, beet pulp, whole dried egg, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, yeast, MOS.
> 
> Heaps of cereal, really not that great of a food at all I'm afraid.





dandogman said:


> This said, it's not bad, so I wouldn't be in a massive rush switching him.


Thanks for the help, will keep him on it to start with but will look into something better for him when he's a bit bigger


----------



## colliebird

Orijen has no grain, no cereals and no potato, sweet or normal, which is just another cheap bulking agent in dog food.

ORIJEN 'Pet Food of the Year' AGAIN! | Orijen Pet Foods .co.uk

These are the ingredients in just one of the varieties they have for dogs:
Fresh deboned chicken (22%), dehydrated chicken (15%), fresh chicken liver (4%), fresh whole herring (4%), fresh deboned turkey (4%), dehydrated turkey (4%), fresh turkey liver (3%), fresh whole eggs (3%), fresh deboned walleye (3%), fresh whole salmon (3%), fresh chicken heart (3%), chicken cartilage (3%), dehydrated herring (3%), dehydrated salmon (3%), chicken liver oil (3%), red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, yams, pea fibre, chickpeas, pumpkin, butternut squash, spinach greens, carrots, Red Delicious apples, Bartlett pears, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, liquorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.

Not cheap, but you only get what you pay for!


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> *SKINNERS (field and trial, puppy)*
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £32.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (min 30%), maize, chicken fat, white rice, oats, maize gluten meal, sunflower meal, whole linseed, beet pulp, whole dried egg, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, yeast, MOS.
> 
> Heaps of cereal, really not that great of a food at all I'm afraid.


"Heaps of cereal" - please explain what you mean. Without emotions. You just mislead people here IMO. There is nothing you can support your theory with. Is there?


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> "Heaps of cereal" - please explain what you mean. Without emotions. You just mislead people here IMO. There is nothing you can support your theory with. Is there?


There _is_ heaps of cereal in the food - that's not theory, that's fact - read the ingredients list.

I have five reasons why I believe that a fresh, natural, grain free diet is the gold standard in dog nutrition, the absolute best that can be given. And those five reasons are asleep around me on the sofa right now.

Whether YOU agree is of NO concern to me whatsoever! - however I am hugely flattered you continue to take such an intense interest in what I have to say  :dita:


----------



## Shutterbug

Hi sixstar, you might have already seen this one. Pets at home had a new grain free Wainwrights range in store yesterday, what do you think of these?..

Wainwright's Grain Free Rabbit and Vegetables 10kg | Pets at Home

Wainwright's Grain Free Rabbit and Vegetables 395g | Pets at Home

If links aren't allowed, sorry I'll remove if needed.

Thanks!


----------



## SixStar

Shutterbug said:


> Hi sixstar, you might have already seen this one. Pets at home had a new grain free Wainwrights range in store yesterday, what do you think of these?..
> 
> Wainwright's Grain Free Rabbit and Vegetables 10kg | Pets at Home
> 
> Wainwright's Grain Free Rabbit and Vegetables 395g | Pets at Home
> 
> If links aren't allowed, sorry I'll remove if needed.
> 
> Thanks!


Ooh hadn't seen this until now - will add to the Index tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## chichi

ARDEN GRANGE (sensitive, ocean white fish & potato)

Price (15kg): £39.99
Suggested daily amount: 220g
Daily feeding cost: 58p

Ingredients: Potato (min 42%), white fishmeal (haddock] min 26%), beet pulp, chicken oil, linseed, fish oil, dried brewers yeast, egg powder, minerals, vitamins, nucleotides, prebiotic FOS, prebiotic MOS, cranberry extract, chondroitin sulphate, glucosamine sulphate, MSM, yucca extract 


Hi Sixstar,

I am currently changing the Chis over to the above food. They love it and no nasty bottoms during the change, so all good.

I see though that you only kind of middle rate this food. Just wondered if you maybe have a recommendation for a better quality dry food that is small-ish pieces (all Chis here), contains no harsh ingredients (have a couple of sensitive tums here) and still quite yummy to dogs (as have one picky eater).

I do give my dogs fresh cooked chicken, fish (couple of times a week) and the occasional scrambled egg; other than that it is mainly dried food (occasional wet food).

I tried Orijen first off but even in tiny quantities mixed with usual food, we had some runny toilet situations (sorry tmi)

Thank you in advance for any suggestions you may have  I spent hours trailing through food ingredients and thought this was about the best for my lot (should have remembered this thread - duh - silly me)


----------



## Shutterbug

SixStar said:


> Ooh hadn't seen this until now - will add to the Index tomorrow, thanks!


Thanks Sixstar, there was quite a range of it Search Results

must only be in this past week. Interested to see what you think later


----------



## SixStar

Shutterbug said:


> Hi sixstar, you might have already seen this one. Pets at home had a new grain free Wainwrights range in store yesterday, what do you think of these?..
> 
> Wainwright's Grain Free Rabbit and Vegetables 10kg | Pets at Home
> 
> Wainwright's Grain Free Rabbit and Vegetables 395g | Pets at Home
> 
> If links aren't allowed, sorry I'll remove if needed.
> 
> Thanks!


*WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, rabbit & vegetables)*

*Price (10kg):* £35.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 240g
*Daily feeding cost:* 87p

*Ingredients:* Rabbit ([rabbit meal meal, rabbit gravy] 37%) , sweet potato (30%), potato (14%), pea starch(4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), beet pulp (2%), rapeseed oil (2%), yeasts, carrot (1%), minerals, tomato powder (0.5%), seaweed meal (0.5%), herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold.


I like this one - really good to have a novel protein grain free kibble available that's reasonably well priced! Shame the meat content isn't just a bit higher - that would have made it a green.



chichi said:


> ARDEN GRANGE (sensitive, ocean white fish & potato)
> 
> Price (15kg): £39.99
> Suggested daily amount: 220g
> Daily feeding cost: 58p
> 
> Ingredients: Potato (min 42%), white fishmeal (haddock] min 26%), beet pulp, chicken oil, linseed, fish oil, dried brewers yeast, egg powder, minerals, vitamins, nucleotides, prebiotic FOS, prebiotic MOS, cranberry extract, chondroitin sulphate, glucosamine sulphate, MSM, yucca extract
> 
> 
> Hi Sixstar,
> 
> I am currently changing the Chis over to the above food. They love it and no nasty bottoms during the change, so all good.
> 
> I see though that you only kind of middle rate this food. Just wondered if you maybe have a recommendation for a better quality dry food that is small-ish pieces (all Chis here), contains no harsh ingredients (have a couple of sensitive tums here) and still quite yummy to dogs (as have one picky eater).
> 
> I do give my dogs fresh cooked chicken, fish (couple of times a week) and the occasional scrambled egg; other than that it is mainly dried food (occasional wet food).
> 
> I tried Orijen first off but even in tiny quantities mixed with usual food, we had some runny toilet situations (sorry tmi)
> 
> Thank you in advance for any suggestions you may have  I spent hours trailing through food ingredients and thought this was about the best for my lot (should have remembered this thread - duh - silly me)


I really would have no qualms about using Arden Grange Sensitive. If it's suiting them well I personally wouldn't be inclined to try and change them onto anything else - it's a good food, I'd happily use it.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> There _is_ heaps of cereal in the food - that's not theory, that's fact - read the ingredients list.
> 
> I have five reasons why I believe that a fresh, natural, grain free diet is the gold standard in dog nutrition, the absolute best that can be given. And those five reasons are asleep around me on the sofa right now.
> 
> Whether YOU agree is of NO concern to me whatsoever! - however I am hugely flattered you continue to take such an intense interest in what I have to say  :dita:


I also find it quite amusing that, after spending many months saying there's nothing wrong with cereals, Renata is now apparently converted to cereal free - so maybe you're making progress SixStar!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063296627-post19.html


----------



## chichi

SixStar said:


> *WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, rabbit & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £35.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 240g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 87p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Rabbit ([rabbit meal meal, rabbit gravy] 37%) , sweet potato (30%), potato (14%), pea starch(4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), beet pulp (2%), rapeseed oil (2%), yeasts, carrot (1%), minerals, tomato powder (0.5%), seaweed meal (0.5%), herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold.
> 
> 
> I like this one - really good to have a novel protein grain free kibble available that's reasonably well priced! Shame the meat content isn't just a bit higher - that would have made it a green.
> 
> I really would have no qualms about using Arden Grange Sensitive. If it's suiting them well I personally wouldn't be inclined to try and change them onto anything else - it's a good food, I'd happily use it.


Thanks so much SixStar:thumbsup:

I am pleased that my choice wasnt such a bad one (its such a headache checking out all the ingredients when changing the little ones' food over). Shall go off now and order a large bag of AG Sensitive....with confidence


----------



## Shutterbug

SixStar said:


> *WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, rabbit & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £35.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 240g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 87p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Rabbit ([rabbit meal meal, rabbit gravy] 37%) , sweet potato (30%), potato (14%), pea starch(4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), beet pulp (2%), rapeseed oil (2%), yeasts, carrot (1%), minerals, tomato powder (0.5%), seaweed meal (0.5%), herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold.
> 
> 
> I like this one - really good to have a novel protein grain free kibble available that's reasonably well priced! Shame the meat content isn't just a bit higher - that would have made it a green.
> 
> )


Thanks sixstar  
The lamb one has 42% meat content, the Turkey 37%. Would the lamb one be any better?

Thanks again!


----------



## Tanji

Not cheap, but you only get what you pay for![/QUOTE]

Agree entirely but it has to travel a very long way to get here as well, do you know if the testing involved products produced in any other country bar their own?

We have some top quality dog food made in this country now, that is considerably less expensive than Orijen

Simpsons 80/20, Eden, Cannagen, Millies Wolfheart to name just a few that I can remember that are British made

Ken


----------



## hazeyg

Hi There, Really hoping you experts can help a newbie. My wee border terrier has terrible allergies (intolerances) and cant have food containing dairy, beef, eggs,peas, rice, wheat or soya or chicken ( confirmed via allergy test and then through elimination diet to be certain). She also cant cope with fat very well so its has to have a fairly average fat level. 
So I have a desperate plee can anyone think of any good quality food that she can have. I've searched and searched and not found anything decent, too low protein, too high fat, I cant seem to find the right thing for my wee girl.
I tried raw and all she did was vomit as soon as we started to the point she was whimpering and we were both awake three night in a row while she was retching. She also went 3 days without pooping so I decided it wasnt fair to persevere despite it seeming to be the answer to all my problems, I think perhaps her digestion is just too screwed up now.
She's been on a prescription diet for a good while now and although the vomit has stopped she has itchy feet now so something in it still doesn't agree.
The next stage is how cooking but Id be worried I'd get it wrong .
Hoping to source a kibble on here, without all the above ingredients. Grateful for all replies and suggestions.


----------



## Amy-manycats

How about Fishmongers Finest from Pets at home?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Would you consider wet food?

I use a few brands from Zooplus. Rinti is a single protein, no cereal food. Lots of variety inc. Sensible and Senior.
Rinti 6 x 400g: Great Deals on Rinti Canned Dog Food at Zooplus

Lukullus have a great variety and you may find something suitable
Lukullus Wet Dog Food| Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!

You may find something in Herrmanns but its a bit more expensive
Herrmann's Organic Dog Food: Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!

Definitely worth a look at the ZP selection


----------



## Guest

Millies Wolfheart

Home - Millies Wolfheart gluten free dog food

Not as expensive as you may think when you check out the ingrediants which are pretty good :>


----------



## SixStar

hazeyg said:


> Hi There, Really hoping you experts can help a newbie. My wee border terrier has terrible allergies (intolerances) and cant have food containing dairy, beef, eggs,peas, rice, wheat or soya or chicken ( confirmed via allergy test and then through elimination diet to be certain). She also cant cope with fat very well so its has to have a fairly average fat level.
> So I have a desperate plee can anyone think of any good quality food that she can have. I've searched and searched and not found anything decent, too low protein, too high fat, I cant seem to find the right thing for my wee girl.
> I tried raw and all she did was vomit as soon as we started to the point she was whimpering and we were both awake three night in a row while she was retching. She also went 3 days without pooping so I decided it wasnt fair to persevere despite it seeming to be the answer to all my problems, I think perhaps her digestion is just too screwed up now.
> She's been on a prescription diet for a good while now and although the vomit has stopped she has itchy feet now so something in it still doesn't agree.
> The next stage is how cooking but Id be worried I'd get it wrong .
> Hoping to source a kibble on here, without all the above ingredients. Grateful for all replies and suggestions.


Sorry to hear your little one is having troubles - that's a bit of a challenge, a lot of foods that exclude those ingredients in the main will still have some degree of something in them (like chicken oil or fat or pea starch) but I'll certainly have a look.

Kibbles without dairy, beef, eggs, peas, rice, soya, wheat or chicken;

Fishmongers salmon & potato - Fishmongers Salmon and Potato Adult Dog Food 10kg | Pets at Home
Fishmongers white fish & potato - Fishmongers White Fish and Potato Adult Dog Food 10kg | Pets at Home
Ziwipeak Venison - ZiwiPeak Daily Dog Cuisine | ZiwiPeak Shop .co.uk

Millies Wolflheart, as mentioned above, is not suitable as it contains pea fibre.

You may have more luck looking for complete wet foods, as there is more of a choice that excludes those ingredients;

Bob & Lush lamb & carrot pouches - Premium Lamb Wet Food with Carrots :: Bob & Lush - High quality dog food
Lily's Kitchen wild campfire stew tins - Wild Campfire Stew for Dogs
Fishmongers trays (all varieties) - Fishmongers Natural Tray with Salmon 395g | Pets at Home
Teddy & Lu turkey trays - 100% Monoprotein : 100% Turkey

As well as the Zooplus options that Mum2Heidi suggested.

How about 50/50 wet/dry for a varied and economical option?


----------



## mcmahon1985

Hi Guys,

I've just taken lil'un the vets & they've recommended he has a working dog food. As he's collie x beagle, vet said she thinks he's probs not getting the nutrients etc he needs from a normal food.

Can anyone recommend a reasonable priced working dog food plz? Vet suggested something like iams, eukanuba etc but she wasn't sure who'd do working dogs food tho.


----------



## hazeyg

Thanks so Much.
I would consider anything at this stage. Ruled out M Wolfheart due to pea fiber like you said. Ive tried the bob and lush wet and although there is nothing she should be allergic too it doesnt agree, I think its possibly the fat level or too much offal for her sensitive insides.
I like the look of ziwipeak, but witht he offal content it could prove difficult to introduce so I think I will avoid it. 
With Teddy and Lu. Do we think one single source of protein would be suffiecient ?
I'm not a huge fan of PAH but it looks like it may be one of the best options is fishmongers and she has to come first.
These look really good form ZP hermanns range:
50% venisons and sweet potatoes.
50% goose, sweet potatoes and courgettes.
Shes not been tested for sweet potatoe and got a negative for potatoe do you think sweet would be fine?
I have had look at Lukullus but there seems like a lot of ingrediants if there was any reaction I wouldnt know which would be the issue. SO maybe something simple would be best?
Silly question do u think a fishmongers kibble would go with a meat wet food?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I think it probably bothers us more - the thought of eating fish with meat.
Tbh, I'd be happy to use as many different proteins as possible to avoid building up further intolerance

(Did you look at the Rinti? I think they do a fish variety, so you could occasionally feed fish with fish lol)


----------



## hazeyg

Fish with Fish, I like it ha ha! You think feeding lots of variety would help to prevent further problems?My Vet was more suggetsing find somethign that works and stick with it, but it makes sense to chop and change because then they cant build immune responses. ZP has some fantastic foods out there, my only hestitation is that they arent hugely well know. But Im going to take the proof is in the pudding approach!!!
Have you tried any of the ZP ones? Thinking of putting in an order as even the prescipriton diet has soyaoil in it and although as oil, some humans with soya allergies react tot he oil and she still has itchy feet on it.


----------



## hazeyg

Thanks to all your brilliant info Ive narrowed it down to these threebrands for various reasons (lots of ingrediants , not clear on volume of offal, fat levels etc and of course possibly irrational reasons) Price isnt really an issue as I plan to mix with fishmongers which is readily available. Would you advise any one of these foods over another? Lukullus is probably my least favourite due to volume of ingrediants - not that any are bad just from an allergy perspective and the slightly higher fat level. I do worry that Turkey is too much like chicked if shes not great on chicken, is that irrational?

Terra Canis hypoallergenic:£19.90/6x400g

Baffalo/sweet potatoe
Analytical constituents: protein: 9.1%
fat content: 5.9% crude fibre: 0.5%
· crude ash: 1.2%, Moisture: 78.2%,
Ca = 0,19% P = 0.13% · MJ/kg = 4.3.

In g r e d i e n t s : water buffalo heart
(60%), sweet potato (36%), linseed
oil, salmon oil, seaweed.
Proportion meat : vegetables : other
crude ingredients = 60% : 36% : 4%

Kangaroo/Parsnip
Analytical constituents: protein: 10.4%
fat content: 4.6% crude fibre: 0.4%
crude ash: 0.8%, Moisture: 82.7%,
Ca = 0.19%, P = 0.13% · MJ/kg = 4.2.
Ing r edi ent s : kangaroo muscle meat
(60%), parsnip (36%), linseed oil, salmon
oil, seaweed.
Proportion meat : vegetables : other
crude ingredients = 60% : 36% : 4%

Lukullus:£11.49/6x400g

Turkey Sensitive
Analytical consituents protein 8.7 Fat 8.8%
50% turkey (muscle meat, throat, wing tips, stomachs, liver), 20% potato, 20% carrots, 5% courgette, 3% fennel, 1% melissa, 1% organic Jerusalem artichoke, water
Food group proportions: 50% meat and innards, 45% vegetables and fruit (of which 20% rich in carbohydrates), 4% herbs

Lhermanns: £11.90/6x400g

Analytical consituents protein 8.3 Fat 5.5%

50% turkey* (breast meat, throats), apple*, courgette*, celery*, Jerusalem artichoke*, lettuce*, linseed oil*.

Of course the fishmongers is always an option too if none of the above work


----------



## SixStar

mcmahon1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just taken lil'un the vets & they've recommended he has a working dog food. As he's collie x beagle, vet said she thinks he's probs not getting the nutrients etc he needs from a normal food.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reasonable priced working dog food plz? Vet suggested something like iams, eukanuba etc but she wasn't sure who'd do working dogs food tho.


Sorry, but what a load of tosh! Is he an actual working dog? If so, no need whatsoever for a working dog diet, and besides - the only real difference between working and pet diets is that working dog diets are VAT free - the food itself is practically identical. Any good quality food will be fine for your dog.



hazeyg said:


> Thanks so Much.
> I would consider anything at this stage. Ruled out M Wolfheart due to pea fiber like you said. Ive tried the bob and lush wet and although there is nothing she should be allergic too it doesnt agree, I think its possibly the fat level or too much offal for her sensitive insides.
> I like the look of ziwipeak, but witht he offal content it could prove difficult to introduce so I think I will avoid it.
> With Teddy and Lu. Do we think one single source of protein would be suffiecient ?
> I'm not a huge fan of PAH but it looks like it may be one of the best options is fishmongers and she has to come first.
> These look really good form ZP hermanns range:
> 50% venisons and sweet potatoes.
> 50% goose, sweet potatoes and courgettes.
> Shes not been tested for sweet potatoe and got a negative for potatoe do you think sweet would be fine?
> I have had look at Lukullus but there seems like a lot of ingrediants if there was any reaction I wouldnt know which would be the issue. SO maybe something simple would be best?
> Silly question do u think a fishmongers kibble would go with a meat wet food?





hazeyg said:


> Thanks to all your brilliant info Ive narrowed it down to these threebrands for various reasons (lots of ingrediants , not clear on volume of offal, fat levels etc and of course possibly irrational reasons) Price isnt really an issue as I plan to mix with fishmongers which is readily available. Would you advise any one of these foods over another? Lukullus is probably my least favourite due to volume of ingrediants - not that any are bad just from an allergy perspective and the slightly higher fat level. I do worry that Turkey is too much like chicked if shes not great on chicken, is that irrational?
> 
> Terra Canis hypoallergenic:£19.90/6x400g
> 
> Baffalo/sweet potatoe
> Analytical constituents: protein: 9.1%
> fat content: 5.9% crude fibre: 0.5%
> · crude ash: 1.2%, Moisture: 78.2%,
> Ca = 0,19% P = 0.13% · MJ/kg = 4.3.
> 
> In g r e d i e n t s : water buffalo heart
> (60%), sweet potato (36%), linseed
> oil, salmon oil, seaweed.
> Proportion meat : vegetables : other
> crude ingredients = 60% : 36% : 4%
> 
> Kangaroo/Parsnip
> Analytical constituents: protein: 10.4%
> fat content: 4.6% crude fibre: 0.4%
> crude ash: 0.8%, Moisture: 82.7%,
> Ca = 0.19%, P = 0.13% · MJ/kg = 4.2.
> Ing r edi ent s : kangaroo muscle meat
> (60%), parsnip (36%), linseed oil, salmon
> oil, seaweed.
> Proportion meat : vegetables : other
> crude ingredients = 60% : 36% : 4%
> 
> Lukullus:£11.49/6x400g
> 
> Turkey Sensitive
> Analytical consituents protein 8.7 Fat 8.8%
> 50% turkey (muscle meat, throat, wing tips, stomachs, liver), 20% potato, 20% carrots, 5% courgette, 3% fennel, 1% melissa, 1% organic Jerusalem artichoke, water
> Food group proportions: 50% meat and innards, 45% vegetables and fruit (of which 20% rich in carbohydrates), 4% herbs
> 
> Lhermanns: £11.90/6x400g
> 
> Analytical consituents protein 8.3 Fat 5.5%
> 
> 50% turkey* (breast meat, throats), apple*, courgette*, celery*, Jerusalem artichoke*, lettuce*, linseed oil*.
> 
> Of course the fishmongers is always an option too if none of the above work


I personally share the same views as your vet - find something (or a couple of things) that work and stick with it, for the foreseeable future at least. Variety is good but I think the most important thing at the moment is finding a suitable food and getting your girls stomach stable again. Fishmongers kibble is a good choice - I'd probably be inclined to see how she goes on that for a little while, and if all goes well, then look at introducing a wet food later on.


----------



## hazeyg

Thanks sixstar Im going to use fishmongers as my base food as its so so easy to get a hold of. Im going to also so a slow transition from the prescirption diet to it. Hopefully in time she'll be on a good quality food that just works and that fishmongers doesnt add peas like fish 4 dogs. I didnt realise how many foods had peas in it until now!


----------



## SixStar

hazeyg said:


> Thanks sixstar Im going to use fishmongers as my base food as its so so easy to get a hold of. Im going to also so a slow transition from the prescirption diet to it. Hopefully in time she'll be on a good quality food that just works and that fishmongers doesnt add peas like fish 4 dogs. I didnt realise how many foods had peas in it until now!


Neither had I! I had several foods in mind ready to suggest, but upon double checking the ingredients, found they all had peas! (or chicken fat/oil). Hope Fishmongers suits your girl


----------



## Callie

Looking for some help.....we are feeding all ours Burns. The adults are on lamb and rice and are doing well on it.....have stuck to same food for years as it seems to agree with them. 
We kept back a pup from our last litter and we are hoping to show her. She is doing fine on burns but at 14weeks she is very lanky and we need to bulk her up but don't want to upset her tum by over feeding. Can u suggest an alternative food or any ideas how to bulk her up. ...don't want her fat but she is too skinny just now.


----------



## ch4r1ie

Hi SixStar, may I please pick your brains over the following dry food ingredients please? What do you make of it?

Chicken Meat Meal (minimum 22%), Rice (minimum 22%), Maize, Barley, Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat, Vitamins & Minerals, Fish Meal, Dried Yeast, Salt, Yucca Meal, Antioxidant BHA


Also, this one which doesn't seem to different (to a thicko like me anyway!):

Rice(min 26%), Poultry meal(min 26%), barley, oats, poultry fat, beet pulp, fishmeal, brewers yeast, yucca, minerals & vitamins


----------



## SixStar

Callie said:


> Looking for some help.....we are feeding all ours Burns. The adults are on lamb and rice and are doing well on it.....have stuck to same food for years as it seems to agree with them.
> We kept back a pup from our last litter and we are hoping to show her. She is doing fine on burns but at 14weeks she is very lanky and we need to bulk her up but don't want to upset her tum by over feeding. Can u suggest an alternative food or any ideas how to bulk her up. ...don't want her fat but she is too skinny just now.


Hi Callie - Burns is renown for keeping dogs lean, but if you are otherwise happy with it, how about adding some wet food to her meals, or in place of one meal. But to be completely honest, I'd just leave her as she is - at 14 weeks all pups are gangly, I'm sure she'll fill out a little as she grows.



ch4r1ie said:


> Hi SixStar, may I please pick your brains over the following dry food ingredients please? What do you make of it?
> 
> Chicken Meat Meal (minimum 22%), Rice (minimum 22%), Maize, Barley, Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat, Vitamins & Minerals, Fish Meal, Dried Yeast, Salt, Yucca Meal, Antioxidant BHA
> 
> Also, this one which doesn't seem to different (to a thicko like me anyway!):
> 
> Rice(min 26%), Poultry meal(min 26%), barley, oats, poultry fat, beet pulp, fishmeal, brewers yeast, yucca, minerals & vitamins


Hi Charlie - whilst the first food is not too bad ingredients wise, it contains BHA which is a cariogenic (cancer causing) additive - so it'd be a Red I'm afraid.

The second food I'd rate as an Orange - if you can let me know the names, I'll add them to the Index.


----------



## hazeyg

Hi Everyone,
Ive got my girl eating a little of fishmongers. About 8 pieces of kibble a day, still no reaction so hopefully we'll manage to get her onto it full time soon. I bought the mature one for older dogs. Purely because of the addition glucosamine and chochtrion (excuse spelling ha ha!) When i compared it to all the foods at PAH it had a protein of 23percent and some standard adult foods were 21 percent. The mature also has a slightly lower fat levels too which is good as she isnt great with high fat foods. Do you think 23percent is enough if other adult foods are lower?x


----------



## joanna1984

Hello,
Just wondering if you could let me know your opinion on this please?
Its Wainwrights New Grain Free Turkey and Vegetables 
Turkey (37%) (Turkey Meat Meal, Turkey Gravy), Sweet Potato (30%), Potato (10%), Beet Pulp (4%), Rapeseed Oil (4%), Pea Starch (4%), Linseed (3%), Alfalfa (2%), Carrot (1%), Yeasts, Minerals, Tomato Powder (0.5%), Seaweed Meal (0.5%), Herbs (Marjoram 167 mg/kg, Oregano 167mg/kg, Sage 167 mg/kg, Parsley 167 mg/kg, Rosemary 167 mg/kg), Yucca (200 mg/kg), Cranberry (100 mg/kg), Marigold (50 mg/kg)

Thank you in advance
Jo


----------



## SixStar

joanna1984 said:


> Hello,
> Just wondering if you could let me know your opinion on this please?
> Its Wainwrights New Grain Free Turkey and Vegetables
> Turkey (37%) (Turkey Meat Meal, Turkey Gravy), Sweet Potato (30%), Potato (10%), Beet Pulp (4%), Rapeseed Oil (4%), Pea Starch (4%), Linseed (3%), Alfalfa (2%), Carrot (1%), Yeasts, Minerals, Tomato Powder (0.5%), Seaweed Meal (0.5%), Herbs (Marjoram 167 mg/kg, Oregano 167mg/kg, Sage 167 mg/kg, Parsley 167 mg/kg, Rosemary 167 mg/kg), Yucca (200 mg/kg), Cranberry (100 mg/kg), Marigold (50 mg/kg)
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Jo


Wainwrights grain free rabbit & veg is already listed, turkey variety would be rated the same


----------



## joanna1984

Oh sorry, I've just found it. Thank you muchly


----------



## mrhankey

joanna1984,

I have just tried this with my lab there and I am taking it back. not sure if its a faulty batch but my lab was sick and had major runs. he wont go near it and normally will take anything from my hand.

just to give you a heads up there.

cheers


----------



## Tigerqueen

Hi, just joined what seems a very useful and informative forum, its great to read peoples comments when one is a newbie.

We have a puppy that has been fed on a raw diet with good quality dog mince from our butcher along with a wholewheat mixer biscuit. She seems to be hyperactive and scratches quite a bit.

My question if someone could help is, what ratings would be given to Green Dog brand food Turkey Salmon & veg (see details below)

Product Description

100% natural human grade ingredients
No added synthetic vitamins and minerals
Complete food for dogs of all breeds
Helps maintain natural control of worms fleas & ticks*
100% Free of Grain and Cereals
With bioactive herbs for optimal health
Hypoallergenic / Holactive

* As part of an holistic lifestyle

Also looking at Gentle as an alternative but dont know which would be better. Its a minefield with all the foods available out there what to choose.

Have tried fish4 dogs puppy but did not agree with her at all, sloopy poo's, smelly wind & her coat lacks lustre.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Bellaboo1

Tigerqueen said:


> Hi, just joined what seems a very useful and informative forum, its great to read peoples comments when one is a newbie.
> 
> We have a puppy that has been fed on a raw diet with good quality dog mince from our butcher along with a wholewheat mixer biscuit. She seems to be hyperactive and scratches quite a bit.
> 
> My question if someone could help is, what ratings would be given to Green Dog brand food Turkey Salmon & veg (see details below)
> 
> Product Description
> 
> 100% natural human grade ingredients
> No added synthetic vitamins and minerals
> Complete food for dogs of all breeds
> Helps maintain natural control of worms fleas & ticks*
> 100% Free of Grain and Cereals
> With bioactive herbs for optimal health
> Hypoallergenic / Holactive
> 
> * As part of an holistic lifestyle
> 
> Also looking at Gentle as an alternative but dont know which would be better. Its a minefield with all the foods available out there what to choose.
> 
> Have tried fish4 dogs puppy but did not agree with her at all, sloopy poo's, smelly wind & her coat lacks lustre.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


Try cutting out the mixer biscuit, raw and dry food digest at different rates, not sure they should be fed together but maybe someone could confirm that here. Also possible she could be intolerant to grain/wheat in the mixer ? Hence the scratching


----------



## FionasDogs

Keep your puppy on raw, it's the best thing for them but get rid of the mixer. Dogs can't digest grain and cereal so really it is pointless feeding it to them and also, like us, dogs can have a LOT of allergies and sensitivities to wheat and gluten. I would say also, font buy mince from the butchers, you are better off finding a raw dog food supplier as dogs need a certain amount of bone and offal in their raw diet. If you only have 1 dog and find the whole thing daunting then buy your food from either nutriment Nutriment Raw Dog Food or natural instinct Natural Instinct - Frozen raw human-grade meat dog food, the dog breeders' choice. who sell a whole range of complete raw dog food which is frozen so easily stored and then defrosted for use. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Debz65

I've recently purchased some dog food from my local pet supply store, made by them and have been told it's very similar to simpsons premium which I have been currently using but has less carbs. I have taken a photo of the ingredients and wondering what you think of the content? Many thanks for you help.p


----------



## macster

HI , just saw your post, the ingredients look, where abouts did you get it and whats the cost?


----------



## macster

HI, The ingredients look quite good, have you had a look at Simpsons Premium? higher meat content and still grain free in the sensitive range and more choice of flavours at a good price


----------



## macster

HI, great with the raw diet, not so good with the mixer, its not needed, it has no nutritional value and is most likely not gluton free which is the major cause of skin problems.


----------



## Debz65

macster said:


> HI , just saw your post, the ingredients look, where abouts did you get it and whats the cost?


Hi...the food is made from our local pet supply store, they say same ingredients as simpsons premium, just less carbs. It's £26 compared to £40 for simpsons. Are you saying that it's not nutritious then?


----------



## Debz65

macster said:


> HI, great with the raw diet, not so good with the mixer, its not needed, it has no nutritional value and is most likely not gluton free which is the major cause of skin problems.


It does say it's gluten free, hypo allergenic, high meat content, tho not as high as simpsons.


----------



## Callie

Hi Sixstar...need your help again!!

I posted few weeks back about my goldie pup who is on Burns puppy lamb. We have been happy with Burns and the other 2 have been on it for their lifetimes so far. Problem with the pup is she is 17 weeks and getting fed A LOT of Burns but she is still looking for more and although we have great bone we need her chunkier as Im hoping to show her, I do add chicken to one of her dry meals but she is still mega skinny...calm and great natured so she doesnt use up her energy that way.

Not sure if I should add tripe to her diet to chunk her up or whether I should change altogether but not sure if it will make a difference or not. Was thinking Royal Canin but not sure if Golden Retriever version or just the maxi.
Other thoughts are fish for dogs....thinking maybe less grain more protein content might put more weight on her.....am I wrong. Also been reading about Taste of the wild and Millies wolf heart. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## SixStar

Callie said:


> Hi Sixstar...need your help again!!
> 
> I posted few weeks back about my goldie pup who is on Burns puppy lamb. We have been happy with Burns and the other 2 have been on it for their lifetimes so far. Problem with the pup is she is 17 weeks and getting fed A LOT of Burns but she is still looking for more and although we have great bone we need her chunkier as Im hoping to show her, I do add chicken to one of her dry meals but she is still mega skinny...calm and great natured so she doesnt use up her energy that way.
> 
> Not sure if I should add tripe to her diet to chunk her up or whether I should change altogether but not sure if it will make a difference or not. Was thinking Royal Canin but not sure if Golden Retriever version or just the maxi.
> Other thoughts are fish for dogs....thinking maybe less grain more protein content might put more weight on her.....am I wrong. Also been reading about Taste of the wild and Millies wolf heart. Any help is much appreciated.


Millies Wolfheart would be my choice of those foods you mentioned, but that said, trying to get a young lean dog ''chunkier'' for the show ring doesn't sit right with me.

Infact, Burns make mention of this in their handbook - http://burnspet.co.uk/assets/files/downloads/burns_health_guide_sm.pdf (page 7)



> The show animal... Many owners of show animals complain that they cannot get the
> dog or cat to eat. This is because it is eating enough to satisfy its own needs but not
> enough to fatten up for the show ring.


Slim and lean is healthier than carrying even the tiniest bit of excess weight, even if the ''chunkier'' look is what is desired in the ring.

I would avoid Royal Canin at all costs - it contains known carcinogenic additives.


----------



## Callie

Thanks again SixStar and yeh I know Burns have said this in their booklet. Tbh, I am happy with Burns but also feel she needs a wee bit more as she is still looking for it at meal times..of which we still have 4. I think I will stick with Burns but as you said originally I will try adding maybe some chicken or tripe to get some weight on her. Don't want her fat but just now she is mega skinny!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Callie said:


> Thanks again SixStar and yeh I know Burns have said this in their booklet. Tbh, I am happy with Burns but also feel she needs a wee bit more as she is still looking for it at meal times..of which we still have 4. I think I will stick with Burns but as you said originally I will try adding maybe some chicken or tripe to get some weight on her. Don't want her fat but just now she is mega skinny!!


Just had a read of this and remember somebody with a similar problem emailed Burns and they suggested adding an egg to their food for weight gain. May be worth a word with them..........


----------



## GingerRogers

Sixstar, dont know if you can help. 

I understand that certain foods are good for behavour, one of which is turkey, something to do with tryptophans linked to serotonin production I think :crazy: my brain doesn't cope well with the science but I have read up on it and there seems to be some truth in it.

But more importantly as a matter of evidence I have had a few really good days with ninja recently  and the common factor is turkey for breakfast. She is feed a mix of raw and kibble (not together) purely for convenience but I did wonder if there is a high quality ie green kibble that is mainly turkey the only one I could find in the list was SIMPSONS PREMIUM (80/20, chicken, fish & turkey) Obviously ideally i would feed raw turkey all the time but for practical reasons I like to have some kibble in as well.

If you know of anything I would be very interested 

As an aside the vets have recently started stocking Royal Canin and they pointed out they do a calming food for small dogs based on milk proteins I think again the science  suggests that it is calming like us having a milky drink before bed :sad: looks awful though I think  

COMPOSITION: rice, dehydrated poultry meat, maize, wheat flour, animal fats, hydrolysed animal proteins, chicory pulp, dehydrated pork protein*, wheat gluten*, minerals, soya oil, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysed milk protein**, borage oil, marigold extract (source of lutein).

ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 25000 IU, Vitamin D3: 800 IU, E1 (Iron): 41 mg, E2 (Iodine): 2.8 mg, E4 (Copper): 11 mg, E5 (Manganese): 54 mg, E6 (Zinc): 204 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.1 mg, Tryptophan: 2.5 g - Technological additives: Pentasodium triphosphate: 3.5 g - Preservatives - Antioxidants.

ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS: Protein: 25% - Fat content: 16% - Crude ash: 7.2% - Crude fibres: 1.6% - **Alpha-S1 casein trypsic hydrolysate: 1.24 g/kg. *L.I.P.: protein selected for its very high assimilation.


----------



## SixStar

GingerRogers said:


> Sixstar, dont know if you can help.
> 
> I understand that certain foods are good for behavour, one of which is turkey, something to do with tryptophans linked to serotonin production I think :crazy: my brain doesn't cope well with the science but I have read up on it and there seems to be some truth in it.
> 
> But more importantly as a matter of evidence I have had a few really good days with ninja recently  and the common factor is turkey for breakfast. She is feed a mix of raw and kibble (not together) purely for convenience but I did wonder if there is a high quality ie green kibble that is mainly turkey the only one I could find in the list was SIMPSONS PREMIUM (80/20, chicken, fish & turkey) Obviously ideally i would feed raw turkey all the time but for practical reasons I like to have some kibble in as well.
> 
> If you know of anything I would be very interested
> 
> As an aside the vets have recently started stocking Royal Canin and they pointed out they do a calming food for small dogs based on milk proteins I think again the science  suggests that it is calming like us having a milky drink before bed :sad: looks awful though I think
> 
> COMPOSITION: rice, dehydrated poultry meat, maize, wheat flour, animal fats, hydrolysed animal proteins, chicory pulp, dehydrated pork protein*, wheat gluten*, minerals, soya oil, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysed milk protein**, borage oil, marigold extract (source of lutein).
> 
> ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 25000 IU, Vitamin D3: 800 IU, E1 (Iron): 41 mg, E2 (Iodine): 2.8 mg, E4 (Copper): 11 mg, E5 (Manganese): 54 mg, E6 (Zinc): 204 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.1 mg, Tryptophan: 2.5 g - Technological additives: Pentasodium triphosphate: 3.5 g - Preservatives - Antioxidants.
> 
> ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS: Protein: 25% - Fat content: 16% - Crude ash: 7.2% - Crude fibres: 1.6% - **Alpha-S1 casein trypsic hydrolysate: 1.24 g/kg. *L.I.P.: protein selected for its very high assimilation.


Pleased to hear of the recent good days with your girl! 

Good, grain free turkey kibbles are virtually non-existent I think, which is a shame as there is a definite market for them.

The only one I can think of that uses a good percentage of turkey as their sole meat protein is the new Wainwrights new grain free turkey & vegetables kibble - Wainwright's Grain Free Turkey and Vegetables 1.5kg | Pets at Home - I would have this as an Orange though personally, although had the meat content of been that little bit higher, it would have made a Green.

Same goes for James Wellbeloved grain free turkey & vegetables - James Wellbeloved No Cereal Adult Complete Dog Food with Turkey and Vegetable 1.5kg and 10kg | Pets at Home

Couple of wet food options too;
Wainwright's Grain Free Turkey and Vegetables 395g | Pets at Home - no grain, 75% turkey.
https://www.happydoguk.com/products/flakes-wet-food/pure-turkey.html - no grain, 100% turkey
100% Monoprotein : 100% Turkey - no grain, 100% turkey

Funny you mention the Royal Canin Calm diet, I was having a nosey at it whilst waiting in the vets just yesterday. Interesting concept but a real shame about the ingredients and RC use carcinogenic additives in their kibbles.

Zylkene capsules are based on the same milk proteins but in a supplement form which could be used alongside any better quality diet for the same affect - Zylkene 75mg 100 Capsules - £38.32

Sorry I couldn't be of more help with the turkey kibbles, if I think of anything else I'll let you know.


----------



## jonni

I would go for completely grain free dog food...While Orijen's 6 Fresh Fish is a bit pricy, Only Natural pet's All Meat Bites is affordable and you can order it online


----------



## GingerRogers

Ooh thank you for your quick response . 

That is a shame  and as you say seems to be missing a trick, wonder what the reason is, I have no idea if its just coincidence but it seems a nice coincidence and it would be nice to see if we can keep the turkey content up, i use the kibble most often as training teas or for her puzzle bottle (coke bottle with holes in ). 

I would be grateful if you do come across anything else but as i do supplement with raw I might see what the wainwrights is like for her. 

It was the vet nurse who gave me the leaflet on the RC and the vet quickly stepped in with actually Charlotte feeds raw :thumbsup:

Thank you again.


----------



## common sense

Hi, newbie here and my first post.:smile5:

We have a 6 month old Beagle bitch and have been feeding Royal Canin, puppy (up to 12 months old), as recommended by the breeder. Quite expensive but don't mind that but I see it's in red on the list as not good. No idea what to change her to gradually though. We last bought a 15kg sack and have some left so could introduce another brand gradually, mixing with it. Any recommendations please. Thanks.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Hi Sixstar, I have tried to get my standard Yorkie and Morkie away from Royal Canin Yorkshire terrier and onto Simpsons dry food. I started to add Natures diet (sensitive and chicken and veg) ever since our Morkie developed Meningitis but they won't eat the Simpsons at all. I tried the sensitive salmon and rice because the kibble was in smaller size pieces but I ended up throwing it away even though I mixed it with the Royal Canin. It was very dark and so dry it was like charcoal, virtually no smell to it at all and it made our Morkies poo black and I had to put him back on his medicine for lining his stomach. They are back on the Royal Canin mixed with natures diet and love it but I am worried about the carcinogen additives you mentioned. Our Yorkie is ten years old and has had a lot of teeth removed and he struggles with large kibble. Have you any advice as our Morkie is getting very fat on his steroids although the hospital aren't worried I wouldn't like him to put much more weight on.


----------



## SixStar

common sense said:


> Hi, newbie here and my first post.:smile5:
> 
> We have a 6 month old Beagle bitch and have been feeding Royal Canin, puppy (up to 12 months old), as recommended by the breeder. Quite expensive but don't mind that but I see it's in red on the list as not good. No idea what to change her to gradually though. We last bought a 15kg sack and have some left so could introduce another brand gradually, mixing with it. Any recommendations please. Thanks.


Welcome to the forum! 

Any of the Green diets would be a good choice - my personal recommendations would be either Millies Wolfheart or Applaws - both excellent quality kibbles.



Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Hi Sixstar, I have tried to get my standard Yorkie and Morkie away from Royal Canin Yorkshire terrier and onto Simpsons dry food. I started to add Natures diet (sensitive and chicken and veg) ever since our Morkie developed Meningitis but they won't eat the Simpsons at all. I tried the sensitive salmon and rice because the kibble was in smaller size pieces but I ended up throwing it away even though I mixed it with the Royal Canin. It was very dark and so dry it was like charcoal, virtually no smell to it at all and it made our Morkies poo black and I had to put him back on his medicine for lining his stomach. They are back on the Royal Canin mixed with natures diet and love it but I am worried about the carcinogen additives you mentioned. Our Yorkie is ten years old and has had a lot of teeth removed and he struggles with large kibble. Have you any advice as our Morkie is getting very fat on his steroids although the hospital aren't worried I wouldn't like him to put much more weight on.


Hi, how is your little one doing after the meningitis?

As much as I loathe it, I wonder if it's worth going back to Royal Canin until he is back to full form? It obviously suits him, and if he isn't 100% in himself, it's probably not worth messing around with food that isn't agreeing with him.

Maybe go back to that for a couple of months and then restart your search - Fish4Dogs Small Bite might be a good one to consider. It comes in tiny pieces and as a fish and potato recipe, it's very gentle on sensitive stomachs.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I think it's going to be a long road to recovery to be honest. He is still having chemical infusions every three weeks and 10mg of steroids everyday combined with treatment to stop his tummy becoming damaged but he seems to be coming back to his old self a little more every day.
Regarding his feed, I think your right about having to keep him on the dreaded Canin until he is finished treatment or taking the least steroids and no chemo. The problem is they love it and I waste very little. I did email Royal Canin, when Denzil was first diagnosed, regarding they're use of 'grape extract and beet pulp ect' and I received some garbled nonsense about it not being found to be problematic although they acknowledge that the stem of the grape, the skin in the grape and the flesh were toxic! 
On a positive note, I will look up the food you mentioned, do they do a chicken variety as Sammy's not a fan of fish, he's really fussy. He won't entertain anything that's not chicken, even treats! They call him the treat snob at our vets! But that's not bad as they actually told me to try 'chappie' for my dogs' say no more.


----------



## soulful dog

Debz65 said:


> I've recently purchased some dog food from my local pet supply store, made by them and have been told it's very similar to simpsons premium which I have been currently using but has less carbs. I have taken a photo of the ingredients and wondering what you think of the content? Many thanks for you help.p


Your dog food: Chicken (29%), Fresh Chicken (18%), Sweet Potato (18%), Potato (16%), Chicken Oil, Alfalfa, Peas, Digest, Yeast Extract, Minerals?, Seaweed Meal, Prebiotic MOS & FOS, Pumpkin, Carrots, Apples, Tomatoes, Glucosamine, Yucca Extract, Peppermint, Spinach (& more similar minor ingredients)

Simspons: Chicken (min 45% -Dried Chicken, Deboned Chicken, Chicken Fat), Potato (min 26%), Beet Pulp, Brewers Yeast, Chicken Gravy, Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Linseeds, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin

That looks pretty good to me, especially at less than £30. Orange rated purely because it doesn't have the very high meat content of the very top rated foods. I like the fact it doesn't just use potato, but also sweet potato, but I'd think 'Digest' isn't a very good ingredient. Everything else looks pretty comparable to Simpsons Premium, except this one is obviously cheaper.

Any more details on it, which pet store, can it be bought online? I'd be interested in trying it for my dog to be honest!


----------



## Bryanbengal

Hello all, just joined the forum but I have been reading up on here for the last few months 
We rescued a 7 year old Alaskan Malamute in August who was over weight, we used up a 15 kilo of Beta (I now know it isn't that good) light kibble that we had and are now feeding him JW Adult white ocean Fish and rice. Bought this as it was an 18 kilo bag for the price of 15 kilos, and we are quite happy with it as ingredients are ok.
We now have him down to 46 kilos, and looking at changing him to a food with Glucosamine and Chondroitin, either the Large Breed or Senior as both have JW+. I am also considering CSJ CP21 which is a little cheaper but doesn't seem to have as good ingredients. Looking in the price range of about £40ish for 15 kilo bag.
Any advice please?


----------



## SixStar

Bryanbengal said:


> Hello all, just joined the forum but I have been reading up on here for the last few months
> We rescued a 7 year old Alaskan Malamute in August who was over weight, we used up a 15 kilo of Beta (I now know it isn't that good) light kibble that we had and are now feeding him JW Adult white ocean Fish and rice. Bought this as it was an 18 kilo bag for the price of 15 kilos, and we are quite happy with it as ingredients are ok.
> We now have him down to 46 kilos, and looking at changing him to a food with Glucosamine and Chondroitin, either the Large Breed or Senior as both have JW+. I am also considering CSJ CP21 which is a little cheaper but doesn't seem to have as good ingredients. Looking in the price range of about £40ish for 15 kilo bag.
> Any advice please?


Hi and welcome to the forum! 

If your lad is doing well on James Wellbeloved fish & rice, I personally wouldn't be in too much of a rush to change him. The glucoasmine and chondrotin in the senior and large breed diets are present in such minimal amounts that they're really of little benefit to be honest. You would be much better keeping him on a diet that he does well on, and then adding in your own supplements - this way you are in control of the quality of the supplements and you can tailor them in accordance with your dogs needs - Yumove, GWF Joint Aid and Pooch & Mutt Mobile Bones are all very good, broad spectrum joint supplements that are reasonably priced.

If you are keen to change his food though, I would personally avoid CSJ CP21 - the third ingredient is corn (maize) which has almost no nutritional benefit whatsoever.

Aside from the James Wellbeloved - Arden Grange, Wainwrights, Ashenbank, Simpsons Premium, Vitalin Maintenance and Vitalin lamb & rice all all good foods that fit within your budget of £40 per 15kg, however price per bag can be deceiving, and it's best to work out price per day to feed.


----------



## Bryanbengal

Yes, the Maze was a minus point for it. The JW is good while I can get 18 kilo bags for £43 locally and not rearly any reason to not stick with it. He is maintaining his weight on 220 gram meals twice a day, has firm stools too.
He gets chicken wings to keep his teeth clean a few times per month, has tinned Mackeral meal twice per week and has roast chicken meals with veg/ potatoes too, so the bag will last a while.


----------



## Bryanbengal

Some of the ingredients on the CP21 were a minus point.
He is maintaining his weight on the JW on 225 gram meals twice a day, gets tinned Mackeral meal twice a week and a roast chicken meal with veg/potatoes too. While I can get the 18 kilo bags at £43 locally, I may well stick with it, stools are good too.


----------



## Bryanbengal

I wasnt happy with some of the ingrediants either in the CSJ foods now i know what to look for.

Buck is maintainng his weight on 225 grams of JW per meal twice a day and has nice firm stools too.

Looking at the Millies Wolfheart as an option too, as its a green food and within the price range, and workes out at a good price per meal too. While I can get the JW 18 kilo bags at the price of 15 kilo bag for £43, there isn't rearly any reason to change!


----------



## Debz65

soulful dog said:


> Your dog food: Chicken (29%), Fresh Chicken (18%), Sweet Potato (18%), Potato (16%), Chicken Oil, Alfalfa, Peas, Digest, Yeast Extract, Minerals?, Seaweed Meal, Prebiotic MOS & FOS, Pumpkin, Carrots, Apples, Tomatoes, Glucosamine, Yucca Extract, Peppermint, Spinach (& more similar minor ingredients)
> 
> Simspons: Chicken (min 45% -Dried Chicken, Deboned Chicken, Chicken Fat), Potato (min 26%), Beet Pulp, Brewers Yeast, Chicken Gravy, Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Linseeds, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Cranberries, Nucleotides, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), Glucosamine, MSM, Chondroitin
> 
> That looks pretty good to me, especially at less than £30. Orange rated purely because it doesn't have the very high meat content of the very top rated foods. I like the fact it doesn't just use potato, but also sweet potato, but I'd think 'Digest' isn't a very good ingredient. Everything else looks pretty comparable to Simpsons Premium, except this one is obviously cheaper.
> 
> Any more details on it, which pet store, can it be bought online? I'd be interested in trying it for my dog to be honest!


Thanks...introducing it gradually, the kibble pieces are very tiny though. She appears to like it, but likes anything. I have noticed her biting her feet more...not sure if it's related to the new food. Mentioned it to the store and they said to give less for a bit, as it has high meat content compared to simpsons? It's from walnut pet supplies in Milton Keynes. They do have an online pet store.


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> There _is_ heaps of cereal in the food - that's not theory, that's fact - read the ingredients list.
> 
> I have five reasons why I believe that a fresh, natural, grain free diet is the gold standard in dog nutrition, the absolute best that can be given. And those five reasons are asleep around me on the sofa right now.
> 
> Whether YOU agree is of NO concern to me whatsoever! - however I am hugely flattered you continue to take such an intense interest in what I have to say  :dita:


OMG. It is all just your theories. "Grain free diet is the gold standard in dog nutrition"???? Really?


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> OMG. It is all just your theories. "Grain free diet is the gold standard in dog nutrition"???? Really?


Yes, well done, I have said that it's *MY* opinion? Nice to see you here on this thread again anyway, the one you quite clearly hate. Bless!


----------



## Goblin

Think they gave up on the http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/307673-cereals-potatoes-dog-food-12.html thread where cereals were discussed.


----------



## Fluffster

Renata said:


> OMG. It is all just your theories. "Grain free diet is the gold standard in dog nutrition"???? Really?


Do you own a granary or something? :sosp:


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> Yes, well done, I have said that it's *MY* opinion? Nice to see you here on this thread again anyway, the one you quite clearly hate. Bless!


What you say about cereals is amusing. That is all. And no scientific evidence to support your claims at all. I thought that this thread was public. It is apparently only for those who clap their hands.


----------



## StormyThai

Renata said:


> What you say about cereals is amusing. That is all. And no scientific evidence to support your claims at all. I thought that this thread was public. It is apparently only for those who clap their hands.


Ok so lets play this another way...

What proof do you have the cereals are good for dogs? Oh that's right you don't have any :nono:

I find what you say about cereals much more amusing than that of the people that have researched what foods do what to their dogs :crazy:

You really do have an issue with SixStar which is laughable because of the knowledge they give on this forum, whereas what great posts have you done??? Oh right  Maybe it is sticky thread envy or similar :lol:


----------



## bluesue34

Sixstar would you mind giving me your opinion on this dry dog food please.

Vitalin Gold Menu Contains 25% Meat

Ingredients:

Cereals, Meat and Marrowbone, Soya, Peas, Vitamins and Minerals. 

Analysis:

Protein 21%, Oil 5%, Ash 9. 5%, Fibre 3. 5%, Moisture 10%, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12 mg/kg. Vitamin A - 8, 000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 - 1, 000 iu/kg, Vitamin E - 50 iu/kg.

Vitamin Potency:
8 months from date of manufacture

15kg £21.49

TIA


----------



## Guest

Just give up all ready! This is a thread to suggest dry food not a debate on Cereals take it some place else >.>


----------



## rottiemum

I just want to say Thank You to SixStar for this thread & all the great advice here. Lots of options for good foods in a range of prices. 

Through this thread I've learned a lot and am switching my dog to Millie's Wolfheart.
I hadn't really read what was in her food - we just kept feeding what the rescue was feeding (though we switched to the 'best' version of that food) and it wasn't Bakers or anything coloured and she seemed fine on it so I didn't really think about it. 
But recently we'd switched her 'down' a level of that food because we thought less protein % would help her lose a little weight (as well as cutting her food down). I noticed that after a while her fur wasn't as shiny and was a bit rougher and she was shedding tons.
So after reading this thread extensively, I read the ingredients and was at that point not shocked to see the first listed was 'Cereals'...:sosp:

Cue the lightbulb over my head! 

So I ordered samples of Millies & I have never seen a dog more eager to try something new - she loved it - and all 3 flavours that I got samples of (though I think Salmon is her fave).
We've been mixing it in with the old and switching gradually - but this morning she actually ate Around the old and just got the Millies kibbles!! Looked at us like - 'you expect me to eat that rubbish after I've had the good stuff??'...

So yes, a big thank you and btw after only a week her coat was shiny & smooth again.


----------



## Amy-manycats

I'm gonna say, don't feed the troll ( and then do it myself a little) sic. 

Sixstar has stated its her opinion, the lack of arguments generally on this thread show its also popular opinion and much valued advice. If you don't like it feed you dog what you like, and by all means try to educate the public to yoru pursuasions too, but I think you will need less Red Rep, and more helpful posts before people take what you have to say seriously.


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> What you say about cereals is amusing. That is all. And no scientific evidence to support your claims at all. I thought that this thread was public. It is apparently only for those who clap their hands.


:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:



bluesue34 said:


> Sixstar would you mind giving me your opinion on this dry dog food please.
> 
> Vitalin Gold Menu Contains 25% Meat
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Cereals, Meat and Marrowbone, Soya, Peas, Vitamins and Minerals.
> 
> Analysis:
> 
> Protein 21%, Oil 5%, Ash 9. 5%, Fibre 3. 5%, Moisture 10%, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12 mg/kg. Vitamin A - 8, 000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 - 1, 000 iu/kg, Vitamin E - 50 iu/kg.
> 
> Vitamin Potency:
> 8 months from date of manufacture
> 
> 15kg £21.49
> 
> TIA


*VITALIN (gold menu)*

*Price (15kg):* £20.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 230g
*Daily feeding cost:* 31p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and marrowbone, soya, peas, vitamins and minerals. 

Really, really awful 



rottiemum said:


> I just want to say Thank You to SixStar for this thread & all the great advice here. Lots of options for good foods in a range of prices.
> 
> Through this thread I've learned a lot and am switching my dog to Millie's Wolfheart.
> I hadn't really read what was in her food - we just kept feeding what the rescue was feeding (though we switched to the 'best' version of that food) and it wasn't Bakers or anything coloured and she seemed fine on it so I didn't really think about it.
> But recently we'd switched her 'down' a level of that food because we thought less protein % would help her lose a little weight (as well as cutting her food down). I noticed that after a while her fur wasn't as shiny and was a bit rougher and she was shedding tons.
> So after reading this thread extensively, I read the ingredients and was at that point not shocked to see the first listed was 'Cereals'...:sosp:
> 
> Cue the lightbulb over my head!
> 
> So I ordered samples of Millies & I have never seen a dog more eager to try something new - she loved it - and all 3 flavours that I got samples of (though I think Salmon is her fave).
> We've been mixing it in with the old and switching gradually - but this morning she actually ate Around the old and just got the Millies kibbles!! Looked at us like - 'you expect me to eat that rubbish after I've had the good stuff??'...
> 
> So yes, a big thank you and btw after only a week her coat was shiny & smooth again.


You're welcome, glad to have helped


----------



## bluesue34

SixStar said:


> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:
> 
> Really, really awful
> 
> Thanks for you advice Sixstar. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tanji

Putting Tanji on Skinners Turkey and Rice as fed up with the amount of dust in the Marcus Mueller she was on... As an interest point I often (like others) compare between this site and the whichdogfood.co.uk Read the skinners report and phoned them up regarding the rice, they told me last 8 and next 6 for definite is brown rice, and will be as long as they can get supplies in. which was good news to me, and incorrect on the Which site says white.


----------



## EmCHammer

Hmm wonder if anyone has any suggestions...

Mine were on CSJ CP18 and 21 (one 9 year old and one 18 month old).

After reading up I swapped them to Eden, which I was pleased with BUT my 18 month old is very chewy and he has 1-2 kongs a day often, with a portion of his food in them...

But because they are having less of the Eden, and it really doesn't swell up much, it just isn't working as soaked frozen kong filling... esp for my older dog. 

I know thats an indication of its a good food, but it just doesn't help us very much.. We do use good qualitity wet food too, but was mujch easier on the CSJ as made much better regular filling (wet trays and leftovers and pilchards etc get expensive after a while and too much mix and matching on a regular basis?)

They did OK on that am thinking maybe another food would suit them better for now and am wondering if something in the middle ground.

Also it always has to be delivered to neighbours so was hoping that something easy to get hold of....


----------



## SixStar

How about Vitalin Maintenance? A very reasonably priced food - grain free, chicken based - can be easily soaked for Kong stuffing.


----------



## EmCHammer

Will have a look; fishmongers was one thought about as easy to get hold off; or wInwrights grain free but wonder how that soaks up cheers


----------



## EmCHammer

Jon Angel salmon was the other one....


----------



## Guest

I don't think this ones been added looks good 
Fresh Chicken & Brown Rice (Adult Food) | Natural Dog Food Company


----------



## SixStar

Prowl said:


> I don't think this ones been added looks good
> Fresh Chicken & Brown Rice (Adult Food) | Natural Dog Food Company


Already listed here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...ated-dry-dog-food-index-2.html#post1062230212


----------



## muz

Dear SixStar
Here is another request for advice from you!

My slim 10 year old lab had been on James Wellbeloved Lamb and Rice (plus other flavours) all his life. Recently diagnosed with osteomyelitis in a foreleg, I started cooking his food on the advice of the vet. He is steadily recovering from the infection and we decided to try to move him back on to a kibble, as the freshly cooked diet has been proving difficult to do for various practical reasons- I'll spare you the boring details!

His coat has been glossy and he has managed to maintain a good weight of 28 kilos throughout his illness.

My vet was keen for me to try using a grain free 80/20 mix and was very clear that I should avoid any food using Enterococcus faecium as an ingredient.

I chose Millies Wolfheart. (ok, not 80/20 but I liked the sound of the ingredients) I spoke to them about which version to buy and the dog has been happily eating their Riverside Mix. 
*BUT*... After 2 weeks, his coat is losing its shine, he is quite ribby and there is more poo than I would have expected. I don't want to start feeding him bigger helpings, as I think that this particular feed is not suiting him, and he would probably just poo it out.

Have you got any suggestions as to which 80/20 food I might try???
I was rather put off Eden during a conversation with their nutritionist, and was considering Simpsons until reading a comment on this thread about how someone else's dog is finding it very dry and unappetising.

Help!


----------



## Tanji

I am looking for a good quality (not scary money) low fat one as Tanji is getting a little over weight, trouble is she is bone idle if I walk round the field she Walks across the middle, have to let her off as she is weird and won't do her business on the lead. 
Anyway was searching the net as you do and to my horror found lite/light/diet means let me rip you off and charge more, found this which seems ok food at a fantastic price you review please sixstar, thankyou

WUFFITMIX - Product Selector

Your note they do loads of stuff if you want to add to the list
Ken


----------



## SixStar

Sorry for the delay in replying - yet again the Index isn't showing up in my subscribed threads list! 



muz said:


> Dear SixStar
> Here is another request for advice from you!
> 
> My slim 10 year old lab had been on James Wellbeloved Lamb and Rice (plus other flavours) all his life. Recently diagnosed with osteomyelitis in a foreleg, I started cooking his food on the advice of the vet. He is steadily recovering from the infection and we decided to try to move him back on to a kibble, as the freshly cooked diet has been proving difficult to do for various practical reasons- I'll spare you the boring details!
> 
> His coat has been glossy and he has managed to maintain a good weight of 28 kilos throughout his illness.
> 
> My vet was keen for me to try using a grain free 80/20 mix and was very clear that I should avoid any food using Enterococcus faecium as an ingredient.
> 
> I chose Millies Wolfheart. (ok, not 80/20 but I liked the sound of the ingredients) I spoke to them about which version to buy and the dog has been happily eating their Riverside Mix.
> *BUT*... After 2 weeks, his coat is losing its shine, he is quite ribby and there is more poo than I would have expected. I don't want to start feeding him bigger helpings, as I think that this particular feed is not suiting him, and he would probably just poo it out.
> 
> Have you got any suggestions as to which 80/20 food I might try???
> I was rather put off Eden during a conversation with their nutritionist, and was considering Simpsons until reading a comment on this thread about how someone else's dog is finding it very dry and unappetising.
> 
> Help!


Sorry to hear your Lab has been unwell - hope he's well on the mend now!

I wouldn't recommend Eden on any costs - absolutely dire customer service, and that alone puts me well off using or recommending their products which is a shame as the food looks good.

I wonder if the Millies Wolfheart salmon & vegetable kibble would be worth a try? The oil content in the salmon should help restore a healthy coat, and it's quite easily digestible. The folk at MWH are excellent, so perhaps have a word with them.

Applaws is another one to look at - although you'd need to make sure they did not contain the forbidden ingredient.

However - I have to say - if he did so well on Burns lamb & rice for so long - is there any reason you do not want to change him back onto that?



Tanji said:


> I am looking for a good quality (not scary money) low fat one as Tanji is getting a little over weight, trouble is she is bone idle if I walk round the field she Walks across the middle, have to let her off as she is weird and won't do her business on the lead.
> Anyway was searching the net as you do and to my horror found lite/light/diet means let me rip you off and charge more, found this which seems ok food at a fantastic price you review please sixstar, thankyou
> 
> WUFFITMIX - Product Selector
> 
> Your note they do loads of stuff if you want to add to the list
> Ken


The link just brings up their product selector drop down box - which food in particular did you mean? 

I would have a look at Fish4Dogs Weight Control - a light diet that does not compromise on quality and is grain free.


----------



## Tanji

Did not think I could afford fish 4 dogs as stated need a good one that does not break the bank.

Wuffitmix - Supreme Condition. Hope the link worked this time

This is around £28. For 15kg bag but can't go much above that. Changing/looking to change due to the weight gain

Ta

Ken


----------



## SixStar

Tanji said:


> Did not think I could afford fish 4 dogs as stated need a good one that does not break the bank.
> 
> Wuffitmix - Supreme Condition. Hope the link worked this time
> 
> This is around £28. For 15kg bag but can't go much above that. Changing/looking to change due to the weight gain
> 
> Ta
> 
> Ken


*WUFFITMIX (supreme condition)*

*Price (12kg):* £28.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 48p

*Ingredients:* Rice (min 34%), fish meal (min 20%), barley, oats, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, brewers yeast, pea fibre, minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract (min 0.2%), glucosamine (min 0.017%), MSM (min 0.017%), chondroitin sulphate (0.012%)


----------



## Glenglen

Hi, I just joined to say many, many thanks for creating the guide. I cannot believe what I've been feeding my dog for 7 years & I can't wait for his new food to arrive from Millie's. It makes me soooo very, very cross that the manufacturers can put such rubbish in dog food & yet charge so much for it! I've been conned for so long. Anyway, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## muz

Dear SixStar
Apologies for not responding to your answer before now - have been staying in an on-line free household for a few days.

I will definitely take your advice and get back onto MilliesWolfheart to discuss the salmon and vegetable.

The James Wellbeloved lamb and rice that Bertie was on is fine, but my vet (an expert in raw diets) has suggested trying not to give the dog any rice based food. I will change him back to James Wellbeloved if we cannot find a Millies version to suit him. (We cannot feed him raw food, due to his medical problems)

*MANY* thanks for giving all of us your time - not only compiling the list (you have made it so much easier to find the companies which are making decent food) but also answering individual questions. Invaluable.


----------



## GadgetDaddy

hiya Sixstar,

I've been following your advice from a far with my dog. first he was on fish4dogs S&P and then Fishmongers S&P from [email protected], he is shortly to run out of food, and I've been looking at the [email protected] website waiting for stock to appear but it hasnt for the last few weeks so Ive just rang their customer service who has informed me that they have a supply issue as the manufacturer has machine problems and that they have no date as to when it will be available again, she mentioned to me that wainwrights are similar and they have a salmon and potato version below is the link and if you could please give me your verdict as to whether its a red amber or green award.

Best Regards
GD

Wainwright's Adult Complete Dog Food with Salmon and Potato 15kg | Pets at Home


----------



## SixStar

GadgetDaddy said:


> hiya Sixstar,
> 
> I've been following your advice from a far with my dog. first he was on fish4dogs S&P and then Fishmongers S&P from [email protected], he is shortly to run out of food, and I've been looking at the [email protected] website waiting for stock to appear but it hasnt for the last few weeks so Ive just rang their customer service who has informed me that they have a supply issue as the manufacturer has machine problems and that they have no date as to when it will be available again, she mentioned to me that wainwrights are similar and they have a salmon and potato version below is the link and if you could please give me your verdict as to whether its a red amber or green award.
> 
> Best Regards
> GD
> 
> Wainwright's Adult Complete Dog Food with Salmon and Potato 15kg | Pets at Home


Hi and welcome to the forum.

I would rate Wainwrights salmon & potato as Amber - it contains sorghum and barley however, making up almost 30% of the food, so it quite heavy in grain. The Fish4Dogs and Fishmongers kibbles are both grain free, so I would not really say that Wainwrights is a good alternative. Perhaps it might be an idea to go back to Fish4Dogs for the time being, or Angel Petco?


----------



## GadgetDaddy

Hiya Sixstar, thanks for taking the time to reply, Ive looked through your list and both options the Angel and fish4dogs are rated as Amber.

Looks like I`l be looking at 
MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable)
GREEN DOG (trout, salmon & vegetables)
or
EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)

My dog is a little Yorkie so ideally they need to be a small kibble does anyone know if any of the choices are?

Best Regards
GD


----------



## Guest

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hiya Sixstar, thanks for taking the time to reply, Ive looked through your list and both options the Angel and fish4dogs are rated as Amber.
> 
> Looks like I`l be looking at
> MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable)
> GREEN DOG (trout, salmon & vegetables)
> or
> EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)
> 
> My dog is a little Yorkie so ideally they need to be a small kibble does anyone know if any of the choices are?
> 
> Best Regards
> GD


I would go with Millies as its a good size I don't like smaller kibbles as gulpers can choke on them. Avoid flat ones like Burgess sensetive.


----------



## GadgetDaddy

Hiya Prowl,

Thanks for your insight, I was drawn to Millies your endorsement has pushed me to buy it, the name more than anything swung me "Wolf Heart".I somehow think my little miniature Yorkie will be more masculine because of it....lol


----------



## Guest

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hiya Prowl,
> 
> Thanks for your insight, I was drawn to Millies your endorsement has pushed me to buy it, the name more than anything swung me "Wolf Heart".I somehow think my little miniature Yorkie will be more masculine because of it....lol


They get lots of satisfied customers with fussy eaters taking a liking to Millies. They have a facebook page which is all ways updated and very user friendly.

The price for a premium food is pretty reasonable too and they do a good amount of natural treats I tried my Millie with the moo choos and they kept her busy for a good while ^^


----------



## GadgetDaddy

yeah seems a great service ordered some about 10.30 this morning only 2.50 for next day delivery on a 15kg bag, received a txt 30 mins later to say will be delivered tommorow via dpd inc tracking number etc, fantastic efficient service bit of a rarity in this day and age:thumbup1:


----------



## mrhankey

Hi there
Any thoughts on vitalin gold or active?

What does it mean when it says marrowbone? Meat content seems not bad?

Thanka


----------



## JessIncaFCR

mrhankey said:


> Hi there
> Any thoughts on vitalin gold or active?
> 
> What does it mean when it says marrowbone? Meat content seems not bad?
> 
> Thanka


I wouldn't personally touch either, as the gold contains unspecified "cereals" and the active food contains wheat and maize.

This would be a better alternative if you are looking at Vitalin, and it's a similar price 

(It's grain free too )

Vitalin adult food

Ingredients..

Chicken Meat Meal (min26%), Potato (min26%), Refined Chicken Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Peas, Carrots, Yeasts, Fishmeal, Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine, Chondroitin and Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM), Yucca, Prebiotic MicroFOS.


----------



## mrhankey

Thanks, to be honest just wanted to see what the thoughts were as my mum used to feed one of them I'm sure. I have tried millies wolfheart, skinners, hprs and wainwright's but none has he ever loved at all.


----------



## Pointermum

Can i pick your brains please 

I'm looking to move my two off Skinners Duck and Rice as Enzo is getting really bored of it and will happily go without food for a day or two at a time . 

Looking for 15kgs at up to £30 . They have had AUTARKY salmon in the past but again his not over fussed by it and seems happier with a Lamb based one. Really upset when Arden Grange changed their packaging to 12kg as the price rocketed  

Any thoughts please .


----------



## Lilylass

Pointermum said:


> Looking for 15kgs at up to £30 . They have had AUTARKY salmon in the past but again his not over fussed by it and seems happier with a Lamb based one. Really upset when Arden Grange changed their packaging to 12kg as the price rocketed
> 
> Any thoughts please .


Vitalin do a Lamb & Rice one 

Maisie is on the Senior/Lite one and, as with the Lamb, there is a bit of Maize in which I'd rather there wasn't BUT she is doing really well on it - She loves it, her coat is lovely & she's lost weight & it agrees with her which is the main thing (she has Colitis)

I do add good quality meats (WW, Rocco Sensible, Butchers etc) to it

It's the same price as the Lamb but I can usually get it sub £30 with a bit of hunting around

Came across this for the Lamb at Petzilla (not tried them before so can't comment on their service) or at Seapets (but you'd need to add something else to get free delivery )

If you do get it & they like it, this guy is good  but you really need to get the 2 bags to get a good price HTH


----------



## SixStar

Pointermum said:


> Can i pick your brains please
> 
> I'm looking to move my two off Skinners Duck and Rice as Enzo is getting really bored of it and will happily go without food for a day or two at a time .
> 
> Looking for 15kgs at up to £30 . They have had AUTARKY salmon in the past but again his not over fussed by it and seems happier with a Lamb based one. Really upset when Arden Grange changed their packaging to 12kg as the price rocketed
> 
> Any thoughts please .


If looking for a lamb based diet, how about Burgess Sensitive lamb & rice? Very similar to AG lamb & rice but it's maize free and cheaper - about £25 for 12.5 kg. There are turkey and salmon flavours in the Sensitive range too, same price.
Burgess Sensitive Lamb & Rice Dry Dog Food - 12.5kg - PetShopBowl Store

Vitalin lamb & rice as suggested by Lilylass is one to look at too - Vitalin Sensitive Lamb & Rice 15kg | Petzilla Store

Vitalin Maintenance is another one but it's not lamb. It's chicken & potato based, grain free, about £30 for 15 kg. 
Vitalin Adult Maintenance - 15kg | Pet | Mole Valley Farmers



Lilylass said:


> Seapets (but you'd need to add something else to get free delivery )


Avoid Seapets!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Avoid Seapets!


Really? That's a shame - I used to order from them & they were good 



SixStar said:


> how about Burgess Sensitive lamb & rice? Very similar to AG lamb & rice but it's maize free and cheaper - about £25 for 12.5 kg. There are turkey and salmon flavours in the Sensitive range too, same price.


Just been for another look as I remember it was on my shortlist when I switched her to Vitalin - I think it might've been the relatively high quantity of oats as this was the only thing that I could come up with as to why Burns didn't agree with her 

Not much difference price wise for a single bag but certainly a good price if you buy 2 bags (£43) 

I'm into the last bag of Vitalin we have - wonder if I should get a small bag of the Burgess to try ....


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Really? That's a shame - I used to order from them & they were good
> 
> Just been for another look as I remember it was on my shortlist when I switched her to Vitalin - I think it might've been the relatively high quantity of oats as this was the only thing that I could come up with as to why Burns didn't agree with her
> 
> Not much difference price wise for a single bag but certainly a good price if you buy 2 bags (£43)
> 
> I'm into the last bag of Vitalin we have - wonder if I should get a small bag of the Burgess to try ....


Admittedly I have never used the online order service so cannot comment on that, but they're my local pet shop. Their animals are sold from tiny and dirty cages (and their water bowls are always full of woodshavings), the staff are horribly rude - it's just a really poor show of a pet store, and a place that I won't support.

I'm surprised Burgess Sensitive is not more popular - it's a really good budget feed and so easily available, they sell it in Tesco and Asda as well as nearly all the pet shops, can always be found on good offers online. The lamb (not tried the others) have a good sized chunky kibble too.


----------



## Lilylass

Oh lord - had no idea  

mmm unfortunately they don't do the Burgess in my local Asda or Tesco but think I'll get a bag the next time I'm at one of the bigger stores - her 15kg bag does her 100 days & we only opened it 3 days ago so got plenty of time!


----------



## kiara

where would you place Vitalin Adult Maintenance in the index? green? x


----------



## SixStar

kiara said:


> where would you place Vitalin Adult Maintenance in the index? green? x


Hi Kiara - no, an Orange. 

*VITALIN (maintenance, cereal free)*

*Price (15kg):* £36.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 60p

*Ingredients:* Chicken meal meat (min 26%), potato (min 26%), refined chicken fat, sugar beet pulp, peas, carrots, yeast, fish meal, minerals, vitamins, glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, yucca, prebiotic.


----------



## soulful dog

SixStar said:


> I'm surprised Burgess Sensitive is not more popular - it's a really good budget feed and so easily available, they sell it in Tesco and Asda as well as nearly all the pet shops, can always be found on good offers online.


What I wonder about Burgess Sensitive is what is it that makes up the rest of the ingredients if the main two listed only add up to 52%?

Lamb & Rice: Rice (min 26%), Lamb Meal (min. 26%), Unmolassed Beet Pulp (5%), Poultry Fat, Digest, Fish Oil (1%), Lucerne (1%), Limestone, Sodium Chloride.


----------



## zedder

Hi sixstar have you any experience with gjw titmuss own brand super premium food looks decent for a reasonable price.


----------



## GeorgeTWP

Would the rating for Fishmongers Finest fish and potato be the same as the salmon and potato? I can only ever find the smallest sized bag of the salmon and potato which makes it rather expensive


----------



## Lilylass

soulful dog said:


> What I wonder about Burgess Sensitive is what is it that makes up the rest of the ingredients if the main two listed only add up to 52%?
> 
> Lamb & Rice: Rice (min 26%), Lamb Meal (min. 26%), Unmolassed Beet Pulp (5%), Poultry Fat, Digest, Fish Oil (1%), Lucerne (1%), Limestone, Sodium Chloride.


mmmm that's odd - this is the list for the Salmon one:

Salmon (min 26%), Rice (min 26%), Naked Oats (min 26%), Chicken Meal, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Digest, Fish Oil, Salt, Dicalcium Phospate, Minerals.

Wondering if Oats are in the Lamb one too as they account for 26% as well which is a pretty big amount


----------



## Lilylass

Suggestions please

Maisie has been doing really well on the *Vitalin Salmon & Potato*  - she feels full (so doesn't scavenge) and has lost nearly 4kg BUT she's itching and I really don't think we can say it's seasonal bugs anymore 

Ingredients:
Fresh Salmon (min 20%), Potato (min 16%), Brown Rice, Corn, Barley, Sugar Beet, Sunflower Oil, Whole Linseed, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Chicory Extract, Chondroitin, Glucosamine, MSM, L-Carnitine.

I can't remember her itching as much on *Skinners Salmon & Rice* or *JWB Fish & Rice* BUT I did really struggle to keep her full on them and she scavenged if I cut them down at all and I really couldn't shift any weight off her and I wasn't happy about the ratio of grain / meat

Ingredients (skinners):
Whole rice (40%), salmon meal (17.5% dry weight), naked oats, peas, sunflower oil, whole linseed, beet pulp, vitamins and minerals.

Ingredients (JWB):
fish (26%), rice (26%), barley (14%), linseed (3%), fish stock (3%), alfalfa (1%), seaweed (0.5%), yucca extract (0.02%), chicory extract (0.1%), Additives per kg: antioxidants: E306/Natural antioxidant, 150mg, Vitamins: E672/Vitamin A, 15.000 iu, E671/Vitamin D3, 2,250 iu, Trace elements: E1/iron, 40mg, E2/iodine, 2mg, E4/copper, 5mg, E5/manganese, 25mg, E6/zinc, 100mg

It would seem that something Potato based is the way to go as *Millies* unfortunately upsets her tum, and I'm not convinced about *Supadog *due to the high level of oats in this (*Burns* which I tried to shift weight off her upset her tum which I could only attribute to the high level of oats in that)

Nothing else in her diet has changed apart from changing her from JWB / Skinners to Vitalin so thinking along the lines of either

*JWB Fish & Veg 
*fish (26%), pea (26%), potato (20%), linseed (3%), fish stock (3%), alfalfa (1%), seaweed (0.5%), yucca extract (0.02%), chicory extract (0.1%), glucosamine (0.02%), chondroitin (0.02%), parsley (0.1%), nettle (0.1%) Additives per kg: antioxidants: E306/Natural antioxidant, 150mg, Vitamins: E672/Vitamin A, 15.000 iu, E671/Vitamin D3, 2,250 iu, Trace elements: E1/iron, 40mg, E2/iodine, 2mg, E4/copper, 5mg, E5/manganese, 25mg, E6/zinc, 100mg

or

*WW Salmon & Potato:
*Salmon Fish Meal (26%), Potato Starch ( 26%), Sorghum (19%), Barley (10%), Rapeseed Oil (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp (6%), Whole Linseed (4%), Alfalfa (1%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg.kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Seaweed (0.5%)

or

*AG Sensitive*
Potato (42%), ocean white fish meal (26%), beet pulp, chicken oil, linseed, chicken digest, yeast, whole dried egg powder, fish oil, prebiotic FOS, prebiotic MOS, cranberries, yucca extract, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin, nucleotides.

Sorry that's long  Any thoughts?


----------



## SixStar

It wouldn't be my first choice usually but knowing what a sensitive stomach she has, I'd probably say lean towards giving the Waiwrights salmon & potato a try - it's along the same lines of the Vitalin she's already on, but much higher in fish - the Vitalin has about 4% actual fish after the moisture content has been removed from the fresh salmon - and although there's a few grains, it's corn (maize) free.

I'd try adding some coconut oil to her diet too - an absolute miracle in a tub as far as itchiness and skin allergies are concerned - and it's supposed to aid weight loss too apparently.


----------



## Lilylass

Corn / maize is an absolute hate of mine and it's never sat comfortably feeding something with it in - it was never intended to be a long term food but I was desperate to try to shift some weight off her! 

I will get a small bag of the WW to try - Ben did fantastically well on the turkey one so fingers crossed 

Re coconut oil - funnily enough I got a new (huge) tub delivered the other day. I was giving her it during the summer but stopped a couple of months ago thinking the seasonal allergies would be stopped.

She was having it when she lost the weight so maybe it did help with that too  - I will re-start it tomorrow 

I mentioned her itching to the vet this morning and she had a good look at Maisie's skin and says it's not inflamed / red which she would've expected if it was an allergy / intolerance  .... but TBH I'd rather have her on something without corn / maize and am getting to the point of having to think about switching (as it will be very slow with her tum troubles!) or ordering another bag of Vitalin (which lasts 3 months) 


I really do appreciate another set of eyes looking at / comparing the ingredients lists of them & your advice, thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Is it possible shes ok at first but builds up an intolerance once she's been on a particular food for a while?

Just wondering if it would be worth buying a small bag of the foods she's been ok on initially and alternate them. 

Heidi tends to be itchy. I rotate her amongst at least 3 brands of wet at a time and with a variety of flavours. It works well. Recently tried running thro one brand and flavour at a time and it wasnt as good. When her tum isnt quite right, she itches and it didnt work as well. 

Ness from AG suggested I stick to Heidi's optimal foods (even tho AG Partners wasnt one). It made perfect sense - the foods that produce firm and small output are her "optimal" foods. For Heidi it's not so much a particular protein as all meat no carb/veg.

She's been off the coconut oil for the winter and having EPO. Popped her back on it at one point thinking it wasnt working but it was either her daily blob of Natural Yogurt or Mobile bones. Stopped both and she's been fine on EPO. Just started MB again to find the culprit.

Sorry I'm waffling - guess I'm trying to say that it could be something small you dont think of that causes the problem and an unhappy tum doesnt help either. Hope you can pick something from my drivel


----------



## Lilylass

mmmm M2H - that does actually makes sense!  as I know I'm not great with eggs, I can eat 1, one day & be fine but say I had another the next day, I'd start to itch 

It's also one of the reasons I'm pleased I've managed to get several good wet meats that she's OK with so that I can use these in rotation (as well as being prepared for any recipe changes the manufacturers may decide to inflict ) 

I guess I've never really thought about it for her kibble as it's such an issue changing from one to another 

More food for thought .....


----------



## Tanji

SixStar said:


> I'd try adding some coconut oil to her diet too - an absolute miracle in a tub as far as itchiness and skin allergies are concerned - and it's supposed to aid weight loss too apparently.


Never realised what a good product it was thanks for sharing information

The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Tanji

If product is showing a wet weight of 30% meat/fish (bag is 15kg) what would that be as a dry amount is there a formula to do this?


----------



## Lilylass

*SixStar*

Just having a hunt around (as I will need to go to PAH in the next couple of weeks) just to make sure there's nothing else worth a try

I can't see it on the list so not sure if it's new or not .... any thoughts on this would be appreciated

(Total fish content 44%)

Salmon 18%- human grade - sourced from scottish highlands, high in omega-3, highly digestible and palatable
Salmon meal 8%- highly digestiable source of protein
Fish meal 8%- amino acid rich, boosts muscle growth - a highly digestiable source of protein
Trout 7%- contains omega 3 oils good for heart, good source of potassium, phosphorus and selenium - all good for circulatory problems.
Salmon oil- contains essential fatty acids, good for heart, joints ... (see below)
Salmon gravy 1.65%- used to make it even more yummy!
Potato 18%good source of vitamin C, B6 and potassium good for immunity and very digestible, good as an alternative carbohydrate-
Sweet Potato 18%- has a reputation as a top dog antioxidant and immune booster because of its high vitamin A and C contents, also has B5 and B6. Contains potassium and manganese.
Peas 7%- good source of vitamin K1, folic acid and vitamin B6
Beet pulp- fibre source, helps avoid constipation, absorptions of nutrients and good source of friendly bacteria
Lucerne (Alfalfa)- a high protein extract also containing antioxidants and fibre
Sunflower oil- contains more vitamin E than any other oil, helps lower cholesterol and good for heart.
Allergy-X 3%- A natural blend of non-GM herbs used to help control allergies, approved by the Soil Association - helps alleviate itching, hair loss, mucky ears and many more allergic symptoms

Analytical Constituents:
Crude protein 23%
Oil 12%
Fibre 3.5%
*Ash 8%
Omega 6 - 2.6%
Omega 3 - 1.7%
Calcium 1.5%

Better than the WW Salmon & Potato or about the same?


----------



## Lilylass

mmmm or maybe Simpsons Fish (not the 80/20 but the normal one) Adult Sensitive Salmon & Potato which is an orange but is grain free 

Slightly more expensive than the WW (my budget is around the £40 / 15kg mark) at £38.90 for 12kg at Zoo+ BUT I do get 5% off AND 4% cashback so that helps a fair bit 

*sigh* this is why I hate changing any of their foods!

(thank goodness it doesn't take me as long to do my food shopping!)


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> *SixStar*
> 
> Just having a hunt around (as I will need to go to PAH in the next couple of weeks) just to make sure there's nothing else worth a try
> 
> I can't see it on the list so not sure if it's new or not .... any thoughts on this would be appreciated
> 
> (Total fish content 44%)
> 
> Salmon 18%- human grade - sourced from scottish highlands, high in omega-3, highly digestible and palatable
> Salmon meal 8%- highly digestiable source of protein
> Fish meal 8%- amino acid rich, boosts muscle growth - a highly digestiable source of protein
> Trout 7%- contains omega 3 oils good for heart, good source of potassium, phosphorus and selenium - all good for circulatory problems.
> Salmon oil- contains essential fatty acids, good for heart, joints ... (see below)
> Salmon gravy 1.65%- used to make it even more yummy!
> Potato 18%good source of vitamin C, B6 and potassium good for immunity and very digestible, good as an alternative carbohydrate-
> Sweet Potato 18%- has a reputation as a top dog antioxidant and immune booster because of its high vitamin A and C contents, also has B5 and B6. Contains potassium and manganese.
> Peas 7%- good source of vitamin K1, folic acid and vitamin B6
> Beet pulp- fibre source, helps avoid constipation, absorptions of nutrients and good source of friendly bacteria
> Lucerne (Alfalfa)- a high protein extract also containing antioxidants and fibre
> Sunflower oil- contains more vitamin E than any other oil, helps lower cholesterol and good for heart.
> Allergy-X 3%- A natural blend of non-GM herbs used to help control allergies, approved by the Soil Association - helps alleviate itching, hair loss, mucky ears and many more allergic symptoms
> 
> Analytical Constituents:
> Crude protein 23%
> Oil 12%
> Fibre 3.5%
> *Ash 8%
> Omega 6 - 2.6%
> Omega 3 - 1.7%
> Calcium 1.5%
> 
> Better than the WW Salmon & Potato or about the same?


I like the look of that - what food is it and how much?  I'd put it as an Orange, but at the very top of that bracket. Much better than WW salmon & potato IMO with the elimination of the grains.



Lilylass said:


> mmmm or maybe Simpsons Fish (not the 80/20 but the normal one) Adult Sensitive Salmon & Potato which is an orange but is grain free
> 
> Slightly more expensive than the WW (my budget is around the £40 / 15kg mark) at £38.90 for 12kg at Zoo+ BUT I do get 5% off AND 4% cashback so that helps a fair bit
> 
> *sigh* this is why I hate changing any of their foods!
> 
> (thank goodness it doesn't take me as long to do my food shopping!)


If there isn't much/any price difference between the food above and Simpsons, then I'd go for Simpsons. But if this is dearer, then I'd go with the first food - there is nothing worth paying extra for.

Just to further add to your research and confusion - Jon Angell and Wafcol salmon & potato are worth a look


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I like the look of that - what food is it and how much?  I'd put it as an Orange, but at the very top of that bracket. Much better than WW salmon & potato IMO with the elimination of the grains.


I've never heard of it before - Nutrix pet foods 

£40.82 for 12kg BUT £4 delivery .....

Did also find something almost identical (could just be the wording) here

Not sure if it's maybe the same thing but just packaged differently for 2 different clients?

Works out slightly cheaper at £40.48 for 15kg & also free delivery 



SixStar said:


> If there isn't much/any price difference between the food above and Simpsons, then I'd go for Simpsons. But if this is dearer, then I'd go with the first food - there is nothing worth paying extra for.


Simpsons (from Zoo+) is £38.90 for 12kg (but I would then get 5% off that)

So not really much between them cost wise



SixStar said:


> Just to further add to your research and confusion - Jon Angell and Wafcol salmon & potato are worth a look


:blink: Funnily enough I was looking at the Jon Angell one earlier as I think I'd looked at it the last time I switched her - it's more expensive than both the above and I can't see anything in it worth paying more for?

I can't quite remember what it is, but there's a reason why I didn't try Wafcol the last time so will steer clear just now!

Ta 
So .... just need to make a decision!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> I've never heard of it before - Nutrix pet foods
> 
> £40.82 for 12kg BUT £4 delivery .....
> 
> Did also find something almost identical (could just be the wording) here
> 
> Not sure if it's maybe the same thing but just packaged differently for 2 different clients?
> 
> Works out slightly cheaper at £40.48 for 15kg & also free delivery
> 
> Simpsons (from Zoo+) is £38.90 for 12kg (but I would then get 5% off that)
> 
> So the 1st one is slightly cheaper .....
> 
> :blink: Funnily enough I was looking at the Jon Angell one earlier as I think I'd looked at it the last time I switched her - it's more expensive than both the above and I can't see anything in it worth paying more for?
> 
> I can't quite remember what it is, but there's a reason why I didn't try Wafcol the last time so will steer clear just now!
> 
> Ta
> So ....


Ah yes, I think that fish & potato diet is available under a few different brands now I've seen the WorkingHPRs one. I know it's sold under Canine Cook too, and probably others as well.

I think Jon Angell must have increased a fair bit in price over the years - it used to be a dirt cheap version of Fish4Dogs (there is/was some connection between the companies, but I forget what exactly) - the price must have crept up with it's popularity.

A lot of the Wafcol diets are very high in maize so that might be what you're thinking of? The salmon & potato is grain free though.


----------



## Lilylass

Thanks as always  - so handy having someone to "bash heads with" and get a 2nd opinion IYKWIM

Think we're going to try the Simpsons 

Decision really only made as I can get a 2kg bag of that from Zoo+ whereas I can't just get a small bag of the others!

Can't see any reason why any of them won't agree with her TBH - a lot better than what she's having now (although I can't really knock it as it has served the purpose of shifting weight off her really well )

She shouldn't have an intolerance to the corn that's in it as - before I got her she was fed on .... let's just say it was full of cereals  BUT I can't remember her itching as much on the Skinners which doesn't have corn / maize in (and does have beet pulp so can't see that being an issue)

Fingers crossed ....


----------



## Lilylass

Me again 

Any chance it could be the Potato that she's intolerant to?

(hoping not but really it's the only other thing different in the old food & her current one)


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Me again
> 
> Any chance it could be the Potato that she's intolerant to?
> 
> (hoping not but really it's the only other thing different in the old food & her current one)


Entirely possible - a dog can be intolerant to anything. Perhaps makes sense to try eliminating it to see if there is any difference, especially if she has been ok on potato free foods previously. She likes to keep you busy with this food research doesn't she!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Entirely possible - a dog can be intolerant to anything. Perhaps makes sense to try eliminating it to see if there is any difference, especially if she has been ok on potato free foods previously. She likes to keep you busy with this food research doesn't she!


*sigh* - honestly, whenever I think I've cracked it ...... her itching must be something in her current food (we did hope it was down to something like harvest mites but they're long gone now)

She was fine on the Salmon & Rice so I know she's OK with that - but I really struggled with her weight on that (and she scavenged the most awful things :arf: whenever I tried to cut it down as it just didn't keep her full)

Her weight is under control on the Salmon & Potato and it keeps her full enough to stop the scavenging  - she's always had the odd potato since she's been with me but not regularly so no idea if they are the culprit

I'm hoping it's down the the small bit of corn in the current food but I'm sure that was in her old food (prior to her coming to me) - I really can't remember if she was itchy then as I was too busy worrying about the dire rear!

I don't really want to go back to Fish & Rice as I have no idea how I'd keep her full enough / the weight off her 

So .... taking a totally different track than where I was going last night  I've ordered a small bag of Purizon Fish - it does have potato in it so I guess we'll find out if that is the culprit or not!

I am a bit worried about the fat level (17%) as that's over double the current one (7.5%) :scared:

Really struggling to find an alternative that doesn't have potato in ..... so keep your fingers crossed that this works or I have no idea where we'll go next :eek6:


----------



## SixStar

I think if it was (or were, it's not the season for them now as you say) harvest mites, you'd have really known about it. Alfie and Jake had them in summer and they absolutely tearing into themselves chewing their paws 24/7 and itching like you wouldn't believe, they drive them insane with the discomfort not just general itchiness if you know what I mean. Out of curiosity, where is she itching? 

Maize is the easiest to eradicate and a more common allergen so I'd try eliminating that first, remembering to allow 6-8 weeks on her new food to see any improvement. What about her wet food, anything in there that might be causing an issue? Or even her treats/chews, they're often only looked but if there is something in them that doesn't agree with her, she needn't be having a lot of it to react. 

Also - just another thought - she's walked on the beach quite regularly isn't she? Wondering if the salt water is drying and irritating her skin? I know it has that affect on a couple of my boys (and me for that matter). A quick simple rinse with plain water after walks is worth experimenting with, and looking at any changes in washing powders etc. Although, if it itching has only been present since being on her current food, that might be a bit of a non-starter. 

Remind me - what is her current food and the last food she was on when she was fine? Will compare and see if I can spot anything that's slipped through your radar!


----------



## Lilylass

I really did think it was harvest mites (and the vet thought they were a strong culprit when she looked) as she was going absolutely bananas chewing her feet and lower legs 

She did seem to get a bit better / not be at them quite as much but is now back to knawing at them a lot  - feet, lower legs and sometimes her tummy as well now

Beach - wondered if that was a culprit too but we hardly get at all this time of year (weekends only) - we were there yesterday and she's not been more / less itchy. Today we went to the woods and she's itching just as much 

Current food: (Vitalin Senior/Lite)
Fresh Salmon (min 20%), Potato (min 16%), Brown Rice, Corn, Barley, Sugar Beet, Sunflower Oil, Whole Linseed, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Yucca Extract, Chicory Extract, Chondroitin, Glucosamine, MSM, L-Carnitine.

So there is Corn in which I was never keen on 

Old food: (Skinners Salmon & Rice)
Whole rice (40%), salmon meal (17.5% dry weight), naked oats, peas, sunflower oil, whole linseed, beet pulp, vitamins and minerals.

mmmm also Barley in the current food?


Wet foods & treats have been the same all the way through - apart from the addition of Butchers Tripe .... thanks


----------



## SixStar

The Butchers Tripe will be beef - common allergen - I'd definitely try cutting that out.

Ok so the only things really that are in the Vitalin but not the Skinners is the potato, maize and barley. Since barley and maize are the two easiest to cut out - and grains are generally more likely to irritate than potato - then I'd just see how she goes on the new food without those. If the problem persists, then progress to eliminating potato. It's tedious, but trial and error is the most reliable way to sort out food allergies/intolerances. 

I know I mentioned the possibility of restarting the coconut oil, but I'm perhaps wondering if it might be for the best not to add anything extra into the diet until you're at the bottom of this - highly unlikely, but it's another thing she could react to. Obviously salmon oil would be ok though. Just a thought.


----------



## Lilylass

mmm food for thought!

I didn't think all the tripe ones had beef in? 

I don't give her the one with beef as it's one of the things I know gives her a dire rear (I pull them out the multi-paks & save for the rescue!) 

B00ger - will stop them just now too (have an "off" batch of WW trays to return so not got huge amounts of other trays / tins to mix just now)

I would say she has been itching more since I stopped the Coconut Oil - but that was also around the time I switched her foods (as it was the end of seasonal itchy time) so could be either way on that one. Will hang off it while we see if the new food works

Fingers crossed it's the corn or barley as that's easily resolved


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> mmm food for thought!
> 
> I didn't think all the tripe ones had beef in?
> 
> I don't give her the one with beef as it's one of the things I know gives her a dire rear (I pull them out the multi-paks & save for the rescue!)
> 
> B00ger - will stop them just now too (have an "off" batch of WW trays to return so not got huge amounts of other trays / tins to mix just now)
> 
> I would say she has been itching more since I stopped the Coconut Oil - but that was also around the time I switched her foods (as it was the end of seasonal itchy time) so could be either way on that one. Will hang off it while we see if the new food works
> 
> Fingers crossed it's the corn or barley as that's easily resolved


I highly imagine the tripe itself is beef tripe - ie, from a cow. It could possibly be lamb tripe, but for the price, I doubt it.

I don't mean to swarm you with suggestions, just clutching at all straws to give more angles to work from


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I highly imagine the tripe itself is beef tripe - ie, from a cow. It could possibly be lamb tripe, but for the price, I doubt it.
> 
> I don't mean to swarm you with suggestions, just clutching at all straws to give more angles to work from


All straws most welcome!

Will also cut out the tripe (she _loves_ it too and it doesn't upset her tum)

Hope it's not them as I've still got loads of them from when they were on offer :eek6:  - good job they're long dated so we can maybe try them once we've got her sorted!

More I think about it - more I don't think it's Potato ... she has Rocco Sensible Chicken & Potato as one of her rotation of wet foods


----------



## Lilylass

Not Barley - she used to have JWB Fish & Rice and it's in there *sigh*

It's not a food I'm hugely keen on (always thought it's really expensive for the actual ingredients in it) and got it in desperation a while after I'd got her to see if it would stablise the tummy - and it did! 

Actually thinking I may get a bag of that to put her back onto and see if we can get her totally stable & not itchy and then look for something better to put her on

If I can get her happy & not itchy on the JWB - and then give her some potato, we'll know if that's the issue and that should hopefully make finding a better, long term food easier.

Reasonable plan?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Just thought I'd mention Heidi's itch was caused her daily blob of natural yogurt (I think)

I started off clutching at straws blaming this and that, eliminating too many things at a time. Bit too enthusiastic because I wanted her well and not helped by her seasonal allergy. Stopped rotating her food and worked through one at a time. Established her optimal foods but didnt sort her itch. Worked thro her treats and finally dwindled it down to either Mobile Bones or yogurt. Stopped both and she stopped itching.
She's been back on MB for a few weeks without itching so I'm thinking - the yogurt.

Stick with it, you will get there:thumbup1:. I'm even wondering if it's a cumulative thing but if it is, I know hers is MB or yogurt because she's been itch free for a good couple of months without them


----------



## ABrook

Just after a bit of advice please, we have a 10 week old Ridgeback Staffy cross, he's been with us just over a week, he's currently only beta puppy, but having read this article, it looks like that it isn't very good. 

Obviously budget comes into it, but want to get him onto something that is better for him was thinking of maybe Skinners Salmon and Rice or Autarky Salmon dinner, any advice or other suggestion greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lilylass

Welcome ABrook - and congrats on your new arrival!

Sure others will be along shortly but personally I'd go for the Skinners above the Autarky as the latter contains Prairie meal ie Maize


----------



## hackertime

Just started swapping hacker from beta purina to arden grange and all going. Well


----------



## ABrook

Thanks for the advice/reply just need to find a decent place to acquire some, any recommendations?


----------



## ABrook

He is doing quite a few runny poo's, not to mention the rather unpleasant odour.


----------



## soulful dog

Is you go the Skinners Salmon & Rice option, quite a few places sell it for around £28, I've bought a few bags of Skinners from vetuk.co.uk (only free delivery on orders over £29) or Amazon have it for £30 but it's £27.22 if you use the subscribe and save option.

You can email Skinners (skinnerspetfoods.co.uk) and ask them for a small sample bag of it if you'd like to try your dog on it first before buying. Or if you want to buy the smaller bag first to try pet-supermarket have the 2.5kg bag for just over £7.

Also, be aware of when changing foods you should do it gradually over a period of at least a week, otherwise your dog may end up with an upset stomach and even more runny poo's!


----------



## ABrook

Thanks, yes I was definitely going to change him over gradually, will get a small pack and introduce gradually. Was wandering round my local pet store looking at various foods when an assistant said I should keep him on some form of puppy food, rather than move him onto an adult food. Is there a big difference?


----------



## Lilylass

Don't worry about it not being puppy food as there really is little difference and its a bit of a marketing gimmick!

Re the Skinners, I would 2nd the suggestion of trying the salmon & rice one

Maisie for example can't tolerate a lot of heard (duck incl) but is abso.utely fine with fish - so if he's had some tummy troubles that might help as it can be gentler on their tummies


----------



## ABrook

Thanks for the advice. Will see how he get's on with it.


----------



## Lilylass

Fab - their Cust Service dept is great as well so if you've any queries drop them an email / give them a ring

Sorry about typos earlier  it's supposed to say Maisie can't tolerate many meats - I can't figure out how to get rid of predictive text on the tablet yet!

Let us know how he gets on


----------



## hackertime

ABrook said:


> He is doing quite a few runny poo's, not to mention the rather unpleasant odour.


Since starting the swap over from beta to ag the poos are getting better and currently feeding half nd half so with any luck it might be doing the trick !


----------



## soulful dog

Lilylass said:


> Sorry about typos earlier  it's supposed to say Maisie can't tolerate many meats - I can't figure out how to get rid of predictive text on the tablet yet!




I was wondering what on earth it was Maisie couldn't tolerate!

Good luck to those switching over, there's still a fair amount of grain in the likes of Arden Grange & Skinners, but they are a whole lot better than things like Beta with their "cereals & derivatives", which _should_ make a noticeable difference to what comes out the other end.


----------



## GeorgeTWP

Can I get some advice please?

My 14 month old westie, George is currently on Fishmongers Finest (salmon and potato). I cant however get the 12kg bag and the small bag just isnt very cost effective.

He was on Royal Canin prior to this (as this is what he was fed by his breeder). When I discovered the very poor reviews RC gets at several diiferent sites I started looking for an alternative and picked the Fishmongers.

I am now wanting to change to something else that I can buy in the largest size (usually 12 or 15kg) bags and I am happy to buy online. I do however want to be able to buy it from a store (just in case of problems or if I run out etc).

George isnt a fussy eater and I wouldnt say his stomach is particularly sensitive (thankfully considering some of the crap he eats). His poo definitely got firmer and darker on the Fishmongers.

He is a bit itchy and has been getting vet treatment for pyoderma (can this be affected by diet??) but no other issues.

I was considering Applaws but cant find it at Pets at Home or JWB. JWB would be convenient as my nieces dog has this food and the dogs holiday together quite a lot so a single container of food being transported would be useful.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lilylass

Unfortunately what I'd say are the absolute best ones, aren't available in store (AFAIK)

Personally I'd put Millies Wolfheart at the top http://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/salmon-vegetable/4567346779

Do you have a budget as that would help with suggestions

JWB is IMHO really overpriced for what's in it (ie a fair bit of rice & also barley certainly in the fish one) and for the price of it, there are foods around without these


----------



## markfto

Composition: 44% Fish (Salmon 18%, Salmon Meal 8%, Blended Fish Meal 8%, Trout 7%, Salmon Oil 1.65%, Salmon Gravy 1.65%), 36% Potato (Dried Potato 18%, Dried Sweet Potato 18%), Pea Starch (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Allergy-X ® (0.3%) Additives: Vitamins: Vitamin A (as retinyl acetate) 15,000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (as cholecalciferol) 2,250 IU/kg, Biotin 150 mcg/kg; Trace Elements: Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 167 mg/kg (Iron 50 mg/kg), Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 139 mg/kg (Zinc 50 mg/kg), Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 109 mg/kg (Manganese 35 mg/kg), Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 60 mg/kg (Copper 15 mg/kg), Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 1.64 mg/kg (Iodine 1 mg/kg), Sodium Selenite 0.67 mg/kg (Selenium 0.3 mg/kg)

Fish and potato hpr two bags for 72 pd http://www.workinghprs.com/content/fish-and-potato-allergy-x®-30kg

Any opinions on this food sixstar..?..


----------



## GeorgeTWP

Thanks for the response. I would be happy to carry on paying what RC was costing - obviously I want a better quality food for my money though. I suppose I don't want to spend more than £20-25 a month if possible. 

I was considering Simpson's 80/20 if I was going to go with online only buying. What is it particularly about Millie's Wolfheart that you like?


----------



## Lilylass

Sorry would've been better if I'd given the right link  changed now

Personally I like that its a mix of sweet potato (which i'd prefer to normal potato) & potato flakes 

The Simpsons is good too and actually nearly ordered some the other day - until I started to worry that its potato causing her itching

I didn't suggest it as an alternative as I've only ever seen it online too


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I wouldn't recommend the Simpsons, my dogs won't touch it. I tried them on the sensitive one with the salmon and rice to start with and it looked like lumps of hard black charcoal. Even when mixed with natures diet pate they stopped eating and my Morkie was on massive doses of steroids and would have eat your hand at the time. I threw half a bag away because I tried to mix some with their Royal Canin and they spat it out and eat the Royal Canin. It didn't even smell appetising!


----------



## Sarah H

I'd feed Millies Wolfheart to all dogs (apart from in exceptional circumstances of course). The protein content isn't enormous but as it's good quality protein it get's processed at optimum levels. No rubbish in it, or eggs or chicken that more & more dogs can't handle, plus the new Hunters mix is potato free for dogs with intolerances to it. Lots of raw feeders feed it alongside the raw too, or use it for when dogs go into kennels. If you're unsure you can give them a ring and they are just so knowledgeable and know their foods so well they give excellent advice. Plus on facebook they're always there to help with little questions and advice, plus there's advice from other Millies feeders. I'll never switch to anything else ever again! I'd almost eat it myself! Haha


----------



## markfto

http://www.workinghprs.com/content/fish-and-potato-allergy-x®-30kg

Has anyone had any experience of this grain free food..opinions..have just ordered the lupo sensitive but looking at this possibly in future, although would be for a pet.


----------



## GeorgeTWP

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I wouldn't recommend the Simpsons, my dogs won't touch it. I tried them on the sensitive one with the salmon and rice to start with and it looked like lumps of hard black charcoal. Even when mixed with natures diet pate they stopped eating and my Morkie was on massive doses of steroids and would have eat your hand at the time. I threw half a bag away because I tried to mix some with their Royal Canin and they spat it out and eat the Royal Canin. It didn't even smell appetising!


Thanks for the additional information. The Simpsons sound like a similar kibble to the Fishmongers Finest that he is currently on. He is not a fussy eater...he has had some unspeakable things in his mouth. The only thing that I remember him turning his nose up at was some broccoli

I just want an easily found good quality food. I will have to buy a bag of fishmongers today as he is running short. I will look at getting some Millie's wolf heart but I would rather pick something that I can also buy in store just in case I run out


----------



## Renata

ABrook said:


> Thanks, yes I was definitely going to change him over gradually, will get a small pack and introduce gradually. Was wandering round my local pet store looking at various foods when an assistant said I should keep him on some form of puppy food, rather than move him onto an adult food. Is there a big difference?


Puppy foods have higher protein content than adult foods (growth). There are also different levels of some minerals - calcium iodate, which is important for bone & teeth.
E.G. Arden Grange Adult - Calcium Iodate : 1.8 mg
Arden Grande Weaning Puppy - Calcium Iodate: 2.4 mg
Arden Grange Puppy Junior - Calcium Iodate: 2.1 mg


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Renata said:


> Puppy foods have higher protein content than adult foods (growth). There are also different levels of some minerals - calcium iodate, which is important for bone & teeth.
> E.G. Arden Grange Adult - Calcium Iodate : 1.8 mg
> Arden Grande Weaning Puppy - Calcium Iodate: 2.4 mg
> Arden Grange Puppy Junior - Calcium Iodate: 2.1 mg


On the other hand - Acana has one food for all life stages


----------



## Tillystar

GeorgeTWP said:


> Thanks for the additional information. The Simpsons sound like a similar kibble to the Fishmongers Finest that he is currently on. He is not a fussy eater...he has had some unspeakable things in his mouth. The only thing that I remember him turning his nose up at was some broccoli
> 
> I just want an easily found good quality food. I will have to buy a bag of fishmongers today as he is running short. I will look at getting some Millie's wolf heart but I would rather pick something that I can also buy in store just in case I run out


With Millies you order it online but it only takes 2 days to arrived with DPD with an hours delivery slot given in the morning of delivery day via email/ txt. The service is fab from both Millies and DPD, Both i would recommend very highly and your dog is on the best food in my opinion.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

markfto said:


> http://www.workinghprs.com/content/fish-and-potato-allergy-x®-30kg
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of this grain free food..opinions..have just ordered the lupo sensitive but looking at this possibly in future, although would be for a pet.


I've not used the allergy X but I do use their duck and potato. My dog had issues with kibble but gets along fine with this. Mike is very helpful, perhaps send him an email if you have any queries


----------



## Lilylass

markfto said:


> http://www.workinghprs.com/content/fish-and-potato-allergy-x®-30kg
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of this grain free food..opinions..have just ordered the lupo sensitive but looking at this possibly in future, although would be for a pet.


Please take a look at pages 87 & 88 as I asked about this one not too long ago and had some great comments from SixStar


----------



## Leannex

HI, i have found this thread so so helpful. I have a 3 year old very fussy Staff who has just been really ill after giving her Iams, she is a lot better now thank god but still suffers with skin allergys. I have just ordered her some Vitalin Maintenace so fingers crossed. I was wondering if someone could recommend some good quality grain/ceral free treats? Thanks x


----------



## Pointermum

Lilylass said:


> Really? That's a shame - I used to order from them & they were good
> 
> Just been for another look as I remember it was on my shortlist when I switched her to Vitalin - I think it might've been the relatively high quantity of oats as this was the only thing that I could come up with as to why Burns didn't agree with her
> 
> *Not much difference price wise for a single bag but certainly a good price if you buy 2 bags (£43)
> *
> I'm into the last bag of Vitalin we have - wonder if I should get a small bag of the Burgess to try ....


Really PEED off  I went with Burgess Sensitive Lamb & Rice , I bought a bag for £24.99 delivered with the view of buying two next time at the price you said above £43 ........ well in less than a month the single bag is £27.99 and two bags £53.48  :frown2: £10 increase on two bags in less than a month :frown2: :frown2: I'm now going to try the Vitalin Sensitive Lamb & Rice 15kg now as it will work out more cost effective  good job mine have good stomachs !


----------



## Lilylass

Pointermum said:


> Really PEED off  I went with Burgess Sensitive Lamb & Rice , I bought a bag for £24.99 delivered with the view of buying two next time at the price you said above £43 ........ well in less than a month the single bag is £27.99 and two bags £53.48  :frown2: £10 increase on two bags in less than a month :frown2: :frown2: I'm now going to try the Vitalin Sensitive Lamb & Rice 15kg now as it will work out more cost effective  good job mine have good stomachs !


Thought I was the only person this happened to!

Still managed to find 2 bags for £43 though 

Park Pets - 2x Burgess Supadog Sensitive Lamb & Rice Hypoallergenic Dog Food 12.5kg, Food & Treats - Pet Shop

Free delivery over £19 - not personally used them before

Also found 2 for £43.50

http://www.feedem.co.uk/dog-c1/dog-...lergenic-dog-food-with-lamb-rice-12-5kg-p3780

Free delivery over £45 so you'd have to add something like a packet of treats!

Have used them before & their CS is excellent


----------



## Pointermum

Lilylass said:


> Thought I was the only person this happened to!
> 
> Still managed to find 2 bags for £43 though
> 
> Park Pets - 2x Burgess Supadog Sensitive Lamb & Rice Hypoallergenic Dog Food 12.5kg, Food & Treats - Pet Shop
> 
> And also 2 for £46
> 
> Buy Burgess Sensitive Adult Dog Food With Scottish Salmon & Rice 12.5kg


Never heard of park pets , have you used them ?


----------



## Lilylass

Sorry - just edited my post & thought I might get to it before you read it 

Not used Park Pets BUT have used Feedem & they were good


----------



## Pointermum

Lilylass said:


> Sorry - just edited my post & thought I might get to it before you read it
> 
> Not used Park Pets BUT have used Feedem & they were good


Just ordered two bags of the lamb and rice from Feedem for £43.50 and added 5 Antos vegetable bars at 30p each in to get free delivery :lol: Many thanks :thumbup1:

I was going to rep you but it says i need to spread it around  Shows how much i forget to rep people as i'm sure i haven't repped you recently


----------



## Lilylass

Pointermum said:


> Just ordered two bags of the lamb and rice from Feedem for £43.50 and added 5 Antos vegetable bars at 30p each in to get free delivery :lol: Many thanks :thumbup1:


Great! Seems a shame to have to change them if you don't need & if they're enjoying it. Feedem's offers change every month - they will come round again in a few months as they seem to go on rotation



Pointermum said:


> I was going to rep you but it says i need to spread it around  Shows how much i forget to rep people as i'm sure i haven't repped you recently


Awwww thanks :blushing:


----------



## ian1969uk

I've used Park Pets with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Lilylass

Thanks Ian - handy to know for future use


----------



## markfto

Lilylass said:


> Please take a look at pages 87 & 88 as I asked about this one not too long ago and had some great comments from SixStar


Thnx will do.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

Bit of advice my mum is feeding her dog asda hero dry but I keep trying to tell her to try something from pets at home as she goes in there ,
Which food is worth me telling her about wainwrights fishmongers ? is there any other decent ones to mention please x


----------



## SixStar

xxxnickixxx said:


> Bit of advice my mum is feeding her dog asda hero dry but I keep trying to tell her to try something from pets at home as she goes in there ,
> Which food is worth me telling her about wainwrights fishmongers ? is there any other decent ones to mention please x


Fishmongers, Applaws, Wainwrights, James Wellbeloved and Arden Grange are all available from Pets At Home - all good foods.

If she is one of those who insists on getting the dogs food with her weekly Asda shop though, they stock Burgess Sensitive and Vets Kitchen - both of which are a head and shoulders above Asda Hero.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

SixStar said:


> Fishmongers, Applaws, Wainwrights, James Wellbeloved and Arden Grange are all available from Pets At Home - all good foods.
> 
> If she is one of those who insists on getting the dogs food with her weekly Asda shop though, they stock Burgess Sensitive and Vets Kitchen - both of which are a head and shoulders above Asda Hero.


Thanks .. Which one would you say is the best one out of the ones you listed from pets at home ... I will also let her know the better ones from asda


----------



## SixStar

xxxnickixxx said:


> Thanks .. Which one would you say is the best one out of the ones you listed from pets at home ... I will also let her know the better ones from asda


Applaws, then Fishmongers. The others I listed are all much of a sameness IMO.


----------



## zedder

Hi sixstar will I be ok feeding a whippet /lurcher the same as my collie skinner's duck and rice I've read they need lower protein levels but I think it's only 22% anyway.


----------



## SixStar

zedder said:


> Hi sixstar will I be ok feeding a whippet /lurcher the same as my collie skinner's duck and rice I've read they need lower protein levels but I think it's only 22% anyway.


22% is fine - don't read too much into certain breeds needing higher/lower protein


----------



## zedder

Cool I'd never heard of it before but I saw burgess do a specific food for them.


----------



## EAD

I have been feeding Fishmongers Finest White Fish for quite a while now after reading good reviews here and on WhichDogFoods website.

Kyla (rottie x) I dont think tolerates chicken very well so would like to keep her on fish. She has arthritis so I am steering clear of grains though read potato might not help arthritis.

She has also recently had raised ALT liver enzymes and I did start to introduce her onto Hills l/d but now feel that isnt necessary and have her back fully on Fishmongers Finest.

Lily (westie) also has raised ALT and ALP (we dont know why), also has arthritis and is also fed Fishmongers Finest.

Alfie (scottie) has raised ALP and low BUN (we dont know why) is also fed Fishmongers Finest.

Can I just add we are keeping an eye on blood results and all dogs are eating well etc, just routine blood tests picked up the higher readings.

I think I panicked slightly about the copper content in the Fishmongers Finest though it maybe isnt high enough to worry about.

Have looked at Wainwrights Grainfree though maybe I should just keep them on what they are doing well on and adjust diet if and when we need to if bloods show any changes.

Lily and Alfie have also ate Nutriment raw and Natural Instinct last summer which seemed to agree with them ok but im now not sure about changing them back onto it if Fishmongers Finest is a decent food.

This dog food is all such a minefield


----------



## loganberry

Posting for a woman I work with who has been having probs with her gsd. To make a long story short this dog suffers from severe food allergies and SLO. She has had to have all the dogs nails removed at the vets as every nail was either lifting or already fell off. Her dog has also suffered with lots of ear infections. She is now feeding her an elimination diet by Purina which is helping, her coat has lost the greasiness and yeasty smell. She is giving her EFA's and vit E also coconut oil. She asked me if it would be ok to feed her Taste Of The Wild food once the elimination diet has finished. I have no idea so said I would ask on here for her. If not TOTW what would you suggest?


----------



## SixStar

loganberry said:


> Posting for a woman I work with who has been having probs with her gsd. To make a long story short this dog suffers from severe food allergies and SLO. She has had to have all the dogs nails removed at the vets as every nail was either lifting or already fell off. Her dog has also suffered with lots of ear infections. She is now feeding her an elimination diet by Purina which is helping, her coat has lost the greasiness and yeasty smell. She is giving her EFA's and vit E also coconut oil. She asked me if it would be ok to feed her Taste Of The Wild food once the elimination diet has finished. I have no idea so said I would ask on here for her. If not TOTW what would you suggest?


It would depend entirely on the ingredients in the current elimination diet to be honest - do you know which one it was?


----------



## RichardJordan

This is so true!


----------



## loganberry

SixStar said:


> It would depend entirely on the ingredients in the current elimination diet to be honest - do you know which one it was?


It's Purina HA hypoallergenic.


----------



## SixStar

loganberry said:


> It's Purina HA hypoallergenic.


Wow - just checked the ingredients of Purina HA; 



> Rice starch, hydrolysed soya protein, rapeseed oil, hydrolysed digest, cellulose, tricalcium phosphate, corn oil, bentonite powder, sodium bisulphate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, glycerol, fish oil, soy lecithin, DL-methionine, magnesium oxide, minerals. With antioxidants and preserved with EC additives


Was this food used as last resort or a first suggestion from the vet?

In all honesty, the only way to see if the dog will be ok on another diet is to try it - it's trial and error. I perhaps wouldn't go straight for something with lots of ingredients in though like Taste of the Wild, I'd opt for a very straight forward diet with minimal ingredients and something quite bland, a fish and potato based kibble perhaps.

I'm not usually a huge fan these days - but I think I'd be inclined to suggest trying Fish4Dogs - that has a very short list of ingredients compared to most foods so your friend won't be overloading her dogs system with loads of different things, and it's a easily digestible food with lots of fish oils that should futher help the coat/skin.

If the dog is ok on that, you can then branch out to experiment with other foods - or if not, back onto the Purina HA until things calm down and then select another food to try. Tedious, but the only way to really try things with very sensitive dogs!


----------



## zedder

ah sixstar if i may ask what do you make of skinners salmon field and trial comparing it too the autarky salmon they are around the same price i think.


----------



## SixStar

zedder said:


> ah sixstar if i may ask what do you make of skinners salmon field and trial comparing it too the autarky salmon they are around the same price i think.


I much prefer the Skinners salmon & rice over the Autarky salmon. Skinners is maize free whereas Autarky salmon contains maize under the guise of prairie meal. Also, the meat content is higher in Skinners since they used meal rather than fresh


----------



## zedder

brilliant i'll go with that for next bag then thank you.


----------



## loganberry

SixStar said:


> Wow - just checked the ingredients of Purina HA;
> 
> Was this food used as last resort or a first suggestion from the vet?
> 
> In all honesty, the only way to see if the dog will be ok on another diet is to try it - it's trial and error. I perhaps wouldn't go straight for something with lots of ingredients in though like Taste of the Wild, I'd opt for a very straight forward diet with minimal ingredients and something quite bland, a fish and potato based kibble perhaps.
> 
> I'm not usually a huge fan these days - but I think I'd be inclined to suggest trying Fish4Dogs - that has a very short list of ingredients compared to most foods so your friend won't be overloading her dogs system with loads of different things, and it's a easily digestible food with lots of fish oils that should futher help the coat/skin.
> 
> If the dog is ok on that, you can then branch out to experiment with other foods - or if not, back onto the Purina HA until things calm down and then select another food to try. Tedious, but the only way to really try things with very sensitive dogs!


Thanks. I'll tell her on Monday when I see her. The food was suggested by her vet, he advised either the Purina or the Royal Canin and she opted for that one. To be honest I don't like the look of those ingredients but it does appear to be settling this dogs allergies. She still has a few weeks to go with this diet before introducing other foods and she is worried her poor dog will begin reacting again.


----------



## zedder

scratch that ordered 2 bags of millies wolfheart instead


----------



## SixStar

zedder said:


> scratch that ordered 2 bags of millies wolfheart instead


Excellent


----------



## zedder

I was a bit sad and worked out the numbers works out cheaper just need to use the scales To get the amounts correct.


----------



## knuckingfuts

deleted as duplicated elsewhere


----------



## zedder

Had them on millies couple of days now colour me impressed poo output solid and smaller ike who is usually a fussy git now wolf's it down clearly taste good thanks for the recommendation everyone.


----------



## almarn

Hi Sixstar. Thank you for your very useful & informative guide on what is a minefield of food options. 
I am hoping for some further advice please on the best dry food that may help my 2 year old cockerpoo lose a little weight whilst maintaining a healthy, balanced diet? 
She weighs just under 14 kg is currently being fed on barking heads adult chicken or lamb, having been fed from birth on barking heads puppy. She is fit, healthy & well exercised, but as confirmed by our vet a little overweight . We have followed the barking heads feed guide and whilst I understand that barking heads is a reasonably good food, I have recently heard that it contains a higher fat content than most similar brands? I am not sure if this a key factor in helping dogs gain weight? 
I am willing to switch foods if there is a better option that may help her lose /improve control of her weight and potentially better quality food? Any advice or particular dry food brand suggestions please?


----------



## SixStar

almarn said:


> Hi Sixstar. Thank you for your very useful & informative guide on what is a minefield of food options.
> I am hoping for some further advice please on the best dry food that may help my 2 year old cockerpoo lose a little weight whilst maintaining a healthy, balanced diet?
> She weighs just under 14 kg is currently being fed on barking heads adult chicken or lamb, having been fed from birth on barking heads puppy. She is fit, healthy & well exercised, but as confirmed by our vet a little overweight . We have followed the barking heads feed guide and whilst I understand that barking heads is a reasonably good food, I have recently heard that it contains a higher fat content than most similar brands? I am not sure if this a key factor in helping dogs gain weight?
> I am willing to switch foods if there is a better option that may help her lose /improve control of her weight and potentially better quality food? Any advice or particular dry food brand suggestions please?


Hi Almarn,

Barking Heads lamb is 17% fat and the chicken variety is 17.5% - so yes, very high in fat given the ingredients.

If you have always used Barking Heads and are otherwise happy with it, you could try their light diet, which is lower in fat at 9%?

Fat Dog Slim (Adult Light with Rice and Chicken) | Barking Heads


----------



## Tanji

SixStar said:


> Hi Almarn,
> 
> Barking Heads lamb is 17% fat and the chicken variety is 17.5% - so yes, very high in fat given the ingredients.
> 
> If you have always used Barking Heads and are otherwise happy with it, you could try their light diet, which is lower in fat at 9%?
> 
> Fat Dog Slim (Adult Light with Rice and Chicken) | Barking Heads


Fed my Tanji on this she enjoyed it but seemed permanently hungry?


----------



## almarn

Thanks Sixstar. We have previously tried her on barking heads "Adult fatdog slim" for a good period of time but either was v hungry / refused to eat it ! I didnt really want to revisit this option & was hoping for suggestions on alternative dry foods that may help her lose a little / control her weight . 
Are any of your "green" rated foods better options than barking heads for weight gain? I read on millies wolfhound that it may not be fat content that is biggest issue with weight gain more excess carbohydrate over meat ? This adds further confusion as I believed that barking heads may be good brand for higher meat content but Im unsure re carbs in their food in comparison to others? Would millies be a better option? 

an you or any other forum members give any further advice or suggestions on best dryfood to help re weight control / reduction ( see my earlier posting from 9/2/14 for more detail) Thanks


----------



## loopylori

I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. It is very helpful and the first thread I read here. I am now much better educated on what to look for in ingredients and I understand a lot more.

I am feeding mine on acana,Titan loved the orijen but he is 48kg and Angel is a newfie so she is going to be a big girl and that makes the orijen very expensive for me.

I also feed Titan a lot of raw not at same time as kibble. but he really only seems to like chicken which is why I was here searching for a good kibble as I know that just chicken is not a good balanced diet. I do give him other bones and meat but he really isn't interested.

I am going to try the MWH as I am all in favour of supporting British business.
The breeder had angel on arden grange which I have weaned her off, but I must say both she and Titan who helped himself to hers seem to love it.

Even more amazing is the fact SixStar that you said you raw feed your dogs but still made the effort to do this for people. 

I also hugely admire that you keep answering the same questions over and over again. I would have probably had a meltdown by now.


----------



## Guest

loopylori said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. It is very helpful and the first thread I read here. I am now much better educated on what to look for in ingredients and I understand a lot more.
> 
> I am feeding mine on acana,Titan loved the orijen but he is 48kg and Angel is a newfie so she is going to be a big girl and that makes the orijen very expensive for me.
> 
> I also feed Titan a lot of raw not at same time as kibble. but he really only seems to like chicken which is why I was here searching for a good kibble as I know that just chicken is not a good balanced diet. I do give him other bones and meat but he really isn't interested.
> 
> I am going to try the MWH as I am all in favour of supporting British business.
> The breeder had angel on arden grange which I have weaned her off, but I must say both she and Titan who helped himself to hers seem to love it.
> 
> Even more amazing is the fact SixStar that you said you raw feed your dogs but still made the effort to do this for people.
> 
> I also hugely admire that you keep answering the same questions over and over again. I would have probably had a meltdown by now.


Millies Wolfheart, Acana and Orijen are much the same price.


----------



## loopylori

Prowl said:


> Millies Wolfheart, Acana and Orijen are much the same price.


I probably didn't give enough detail. The orijen in question that was adored is the regional red. 
The cheapest price I can find it is £86.90 for 13kg.
The acana he quite likes but does not adore is £69.90 for 13kg.
The MWH I am looking at is £60 for 14.5 kg.

Granted not much difference in the acana and MWH but if they prefer the MWH then I am onto a winner.

Thank you for pointing it out though as it made me go and check that I had the prices right in my mind.


----------



## muz

Dear SixStar
Just an update on my 10 year old lab and Millies Wolfheart. I was concerned that he might not be maintaining his weight on this food, but we are now in to the 4th month of the Riverside mix and he is thriving. I have worked out how much to feed him, which is more than indicated by the chart that comes with the food, but Bertie is very active. 
Friends are commenting on how incredibly well he looks and he truly has a spring in his step.
Thanks for your advice - without your thread I would never have heard of this make of food. 

muz

p.s. I have found that Mark at Millies is excellent at suggesting which of his range might work best for your dog, and explaining why.


----------



## loyalblue

Wonderful thread. I can only thank you ever so much for the time and effort you have spent on this.

May I ask a question?

First, why does SIMPSONS PREMIUM (sensitive, grain free, salmon & potato) get amber and also why does it get amber and SIMPSONS PREMIUM (80/20, chicken, fish & turkey) gets Green ? - Just curious of your opinion.

I am very shortly about to wean my 5-month lab on to Simpsons from Royal Canin and at first i'm thinking about putting him onto the senstive range and then on to 80/20 at a later date.

However, I believe they now have three sensitise flavours; salmon, chicken, lamb or duck. Is it really just down to personal taste or is there individual differences / benefits over each flavour, as I'm not sure which one to choice.

Thanks again


----------



## SixStar

loyalblue said:


> Wonderful thread. I can only thank you ever so much for the time and effort you have spent on this.
> 
> May I ask a question?
> 
> First, why does SIMPSONS PREMIUM (sensitive, grain free, salmon & potato) get amber and also why does it get amber and SIMPSONS PREMIUM (80/20, chicken, fish & turkey) gets Green ? - Just curious of your opinion.
> 
> I am very shortly about to wean my 5-month lab on to Simpsons from Royal Canin and at first i'm thinking about putting him onto the senstive range and then on to 80/20 at a later date.
> 
> However, I believe they now have three sensitise flavours; salmon, chicken, lamb or duck. Is it really just down to personal taste or is there individual differences / benefits over each flavour, as I'm not sure which one to choice.
> 
> Thanks again


Simpsons 80/20 has 80% meat content whilst salmon & potato has just 45% - which is why one is an orange and one a green.

I've only listed a couple of each brand on the Index, not all the varities/flavours, that'd be impossible 

Which flavour of food is personal preference, there isn't much difference unless your dog has some kind of allergy/intolerance to certain protein sources.


----------



## msupplies

Hi All,

An extremely detailed and awesome guide on dog foods,

Though I have to say like a lot of people in our situation I'm utterly unsure where to begin. I would be extremely grateful of some advice,

We have two lab's, five and a half black and a three and a half brown,

Both look extremely healthy / fit and lovely shiny coats etc..

However recently we have been having a lot of problems with 'the runs' and sick / mess in the mornings,

We have had them on Dr John's silver for most of their lives now, 

I'm more than a little nervous as only understanding how utterly rubbish this food is and how little it seems to have in it,


My question is, we have limited budget and two dogs to feed morning and later afternoon, based around a budget of £50 - £60 a month for their food what would be the best option (which could be ordered / delivered from online) ?

We want to do right by our dogs and I'm gutted at what I'm seeing re Dr John's, we've been buying two bags a month and going through 1.5 bags with them, i'm hoping they won't need as much and certainly won't be 'expelling' as much from what i'm reading ?

I would really welcome any advice, i'm liking the look of millieswolfheart 14.5kg but fish4dogs seems popular as well ?

Many thanks in advance,

Newbie forum member!!


----------



## Tanji

almarn said:


> Hi Sixstar. Thank you for your very useful & informative guide on what is a minefield of food options.
> I am hoping for some further advice please on the best dry food that may help my 2 year old cockerpoo lose a little weight whilst maintaining a healthy, balanced diet?
> She weighs just under 14 kg is currently being fed on barking heads adult chicken or lamb, having been fed from birth on barking heads puppy. She is fit, healthy & well exercised, but as confirmed by our vet a little overweight . We have followed the barking heads feed guide and whilst I understand that barking heads is a reasonably good food, I have recently heard that it contains a higher fat content than most similar brands? I am not sure if this a key factor in helping dogs gain weight?
> I am willing to switch foods if there is a better option that may help her lose /improve control of her weight and potentially better quality food? Any advice or particular dry food brand suggestions please?


Tanji enjoyed this one when http://poochandcompany.co.uk/category/lite-natural-dog-food/ on her diet, was a bit pricier than the Wainwrights light which she also liked. Wainwright's Light Adult Complete Dog Food with Salmon and Potato | Pets At Home. Ken


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I tried to get my boys off Royal Canin by putting them on Simpsons sensitive salmon, potatoe and rice but they wouldn't eat it! They licked the natures diet pate off it and left it. I even caught my older Yorkie spitting it out. To be honest there is nothing appetising about this food it looks like charcoal on our barbecue and smells about the same too. I believe the 80/20 is supposed to be better but as my boys hated it with a passion even when I mixed it with Royal Canin they would leave it. I just wasted money on this maybe it might be better for a bigger dog! The kibble nuggets are too big for small dogs too so if you have a bigger dog it might be ok I don't know. I'm thinking of trying Millie's Wolfheart in a few months but the hospital have told me that the Royal Canin is fine and if they like it leave them on it.


----------



## loyalblue

SixStar said:


> Simpsons 80/20 has 80% meat content whilst salmon & potato has just 45% - which is why one is an orange and one a green.
> 
> I've only listed a couple of each brand on the Index, not all the varities/flavours, that'd be impossible
> 
> Which flavour of food is personal preference, there isn't much difference unless your dog has some kind of allergy/intolerance to certain protein sources.


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.

I just wasn't sure on what flavour to try; I thought about duck to begin with but was sure I read on a thread that it can be fatty; also is too much fish for puppies not a bad thing or is that rubbish I read somewhere; perhaps il stick with chicken because I know he likes that. I was going to jump straight into 80/20 but thought it was too much protein really.

If I recall right I think I seen you mention in older threads though that there is better foods than Simpsons for the money

On paper I personally don't like the read of royal canin; despite him loving it and doing good; except from slow digestion it's quite expensive.

His current RC bag won't finish for another 3-4weeks as it's just a fresh bag - so if I were to buy a 2kg Simpsons bag to try taste test - how could I test it out without affecting him - would I have to mix it into a few meals or could I give him a full simpsons meal for day breakfast and RC for other two meals of the day ?


----------



## laura1982

Hi sorry a question for you. I have read through but I am awful at making decisions and still can't decide whats the best food for him haha. 

I am looking for the best food for my golden retriever puppy. I see Millies Wolfheart do a puppy food but when I look on the website it says a lot about it being for the working dog etc. He won't be a working dog - is it still ok for him? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I tried to get my boys off Royal Canin by putting them on Simpsons sensitive salmon, potatoe and rice but they wouldn't eat it! They licked the natures diet pate off it and left it. I even caught my older Yorkie spitting it out. To be honest there is nothing appetising about this food it looks like charcoal on our barbecue and smells about the same too. I believe the 80/20 is supposed to be better but as my boys hated it with a passion even when I mixed it with Royal Canin they would leave it. I just wasted money on this maybe it might be better for a bigger dog! The kibble nuggets are too big for small dogs too so if you have a bigger dog it might be ok I don't know. I'm thinking of trying Millie's Wolfheart in a few months but the hospital have told me that the Royal Canin is fine and if they like it leave them on it.


Royal canin isn't the best food. I switched Buddy from royal canin to wainwrights. My vet told me royal canin was brillint food but it's far from brilliant.


----------



## Tanji

danielled said:


> Royal canin isn't the best food. I switched Buddy from royal canin to wainwrights. My vet told me royal canin was brillint food but it's far from brilliant.


Your vet speak with false tongue, or a lack of knowledge.

Been covered on this site before vets do a half day training sponsored by (usually Royal Canin) on nutrition comes as no surprise they recommend the product they sell, that the company told them is good.

Your right it is not a good food but a "Nice little earner for the vet"

Wainwrights IMO is over priced but good, there're others that equally as good but less expensive, though that said if your pet enjoys and you are happy with it seems a bit daft to change.
Ken


----------



## JessIncaFCR

laura1982 said:


> Hi sorry a question for you. I have read through but I am awful at making decisions and still can't decide whats the best food for him haha.
> 
> I am looking for the best food for my golden retriever puppy. I see Millies Wolfheart do a puppy food but when I look on the website it says a lot about it being for the working dog etc. He won't be a working dog - is it still ok for him?
> 
> Thanks


Millies Wolfheart is only sold as a working dog food because that makes it VAT free. Lots of dogs who are fed on MWH are just pet dogs. He should be fine for you to try switching him onto it, regardless of his activity level 

It's a brilliant food


----------



## Guest

Tanji said:


> Your vet speak with false tongue, or a lack of knowledge.
> 
> Been covered on this site before vets do a half day training sponsored by (usually Royal Canin) on nutrition comes as no surprise they recommend the product they sell, that the company told them is good.
> 
> Your right it is not a good food but a "Nice little earner for the vet"
> 
> Wainwrights IMO is over priced but good, there're others that equally as good but less expensive, though that said if your pet enjoys and you are happy with it seems a bit daft to change.
> Ken


Lack of knowledge I reckon. I noticed when he was on royal canin he wasn't enjoying it but on wainwrights he eats more. He is still fussy if he has the same flavour over and over again. He loves the ww rabbit and vegetable. Agree about the price though but thnkfully I'm able to afford it.


----------



## Tanji

FISH

I have just been reading about eating too much fish? Government guide lines for us mere humans, got me thinking does the same apply to dogs, eating it every day? Even in a dry complete form like a heck of a lot of companies make and sell?

Anyone know?


----------



## Tanji

Crikeys all this knowledge on the site and this one seems to have killed the brain cells


----------



## SixStar

Tanji said:


> Crikeys all this knowledge on the site and this one seems to have killed the brain cells


Huh?


----------



## loopylori

Tanji said:


> Crikeys all this knowledge on the site and this one seems to have killed the brain cells


Really I found this the absolute best dry food guide online. Well presented, it explains everything clearly and even if you don't understand all the ingredients, all the colour coding makes it simple.

If you can afford it and want the caviar go green. If you have a reasonable budget but don't want your dogs to eat better than you do go amber. If you really don't give a damn and just feed them to keep them alive go red.

Actually found a decent quality dry food using this guide. I settled for MWH and judging by the way my two licked the bowl clean it was an excellent choice.


----------



## DirtyGertie

SixStar said:


> Huh?


I think Tanji was referring to the previous message she put on immediately before that one about killing the brain cells. It was at the bottom of the previous page and about fish. Tanji didn't quote her own post to indicate to what she was referring so it did indeed look like a very peculiar post, no wonder people are confused.

My reply to her original question is that I don't know but I feed fish once a week and I think feeding fish every day is excessive, certainly if it's raw or tinned. Not sure about fish based dry food, it would depend on the fish content I suppose.


----------



## Tanji

DirtyGertie said:


> I think Tanji was referring to the previous message she put on immediately before that one about killing the brain cells. It was at the bottom of the previous page and about fish. Tanji didn't quote her own post to indicate to what she was referring so it did indeed look like a very peculiar post, no wonder people are confused.
> 
> My reply to her original question is that I don't know but I feed fish once a week and I think feeding fish every day is excessive, certainly if it's raw or tinned. Not sure about fish based dry food, it would depend on the fish content I suppose.


Your right, silly of me not to have quoted, I tend to go back to last post I read when returning then read what I missed. Still only one opinion (yours) on the question posed no expert views.....


----------



## DirtyGertie

Tanji said:


> Your right, silly of me not to have quoted, I tend to go back to last post I read when returning then read what I missed. Still only one opinion (yours) on the question posed *no expert views*.....


I don't know if anyone is actually an "expert". SixStar has done a lot of research on wet and dry food and categorised it according to the nutritional information available. I would say that because your question is specifically about fish then maybe it's something that no-one has done any in depth research into it otherwise I am sure they would have answered your question.

Are you feeding a fish based dry food? Which one is it and what is the nutritional information given on the packaging? Maybe if you post that and ask for opinions on that specific food you might get more response.


----------



## SixStar

DirtyGertie said:


> I think Tanji was referring to the previous message she put on immediately before that one about killing the brain cells. It was at the bottom of the previous page and about fish. Tanji didn't quote her own post to indicate to what she was referring so it did indeed look like a very peculiar post, no wonder people are confused.
> 
> My reply to her original question is that I don't know but I feed fish once a week and I think feeding fish every day is excessive, certainly if it's raw or tinned. Not sure about fish based dry food, it would depend on the fish content I suppose.





Tanji said:


> Your right, silly of me not to have quoted, I tend to go back to last post I read when returning then read what I missed. Still only one opinion (yours) on the question posed no expert views.....


Ah I see, sorry, it doesn't take much to confuse me!

I personally can't see much of a problem with frequent feeding of fish - it will not sustain a dog as a large part of a raw diet but I would not give a second thought to feeding a fish based complete kibble. There always is, and always will be, something that we ''shouldn't eat a lot of'' and if we followed all 'advice' we'd never eat anything. A dogs diet should be varied however, so I would not feed any one single protein source - fish, meat or otherwise.

As for expert views though, you will need to avail yourself to the services of a nutritionist - no 'experts' on here I don't think.


----------



## Matt1984

Hi,

I thought members of the forum would like to know that luxury holistic dogfood brand Green Dog Food has launched a new try before you buy promotion called the Taste Test Challenge, offering a seven-day supply of dog food in return for customer feedback.

If interested, you can find out more information by visiting their Facebook page and clicking on the Taste Test Challenge tab:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Green-Dog-Holistic-Health-Food-for-Dogs.


----------



## myelvie

Hi 

Does anyone have any reviews on Bosch Sensible Renal & Reduction, Virbac Vetcomplex Renal or Luath's Holistic Food - Brown Rice & Chicken?

Any other recommended high quality senior dog food with low phosphorus and low protein will be welcome.

Thank you


----------



## Tanji

That Bosch one ingredients 3rd product listed is poultry fat without a percentage, lot of money for maize and spuds
Virbac all ingredients listed in poss German but no percentage of them cost is amazing
The Luaths is also in my humble over priced and not great

This is better ingredients than all of them, and better priced low fat as well,

Hypo-Allergenic Weight Control Natural Dog Food | Pooch and Company

Not a resident expert like many on this site so willing to sit and watch "the professionals" put comments on as it was short of answers bit like the fish question I posed last month

Ken


----------



## SixStar

myelvie said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews on Bosch Sensible Renal & Reduction, Virbac Vetcomplex Renal or Luath's Holistic Food - Brown Rice & Chicken?
> 
> Any other recommended high quality senior dog food with low phosphorus and low protein will be welcome.
> 
> Thank you


*VIRBAC VETCOMPLEX (senior cardio & renal)*

*Price (7.5kg):* £52.90
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Cooked corn, animal fats and fish and rapeseed oil, corn protein, dehydrated meat (poultry), linseed, flaked sugar beet, calcium carbonate, sodium citrate, pre-gelled starch, powdered egg, hydrolysed protein, fructo-oligosaccharides, vegetable fibres, taurine, chitosan, tomato powder, maritime pine powder, trace elements and vitamins. Antioxidants: EU approved 

* * * * *

*BOSCH (sensible, renal & reduction)*

*Price (11.5kg):* £36.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 210g
*Daily feeding cost:* 68p

*Ingredients:* Millet (min 30%), potatoes (dried, min. 30%), poultry fat, trout meal, salmon meal, sardine meal, potato protein (dried), dried beet shavings, hydrolysed protein, linseed, tomato purée (dried), yeast (dried), chicory powder, peas, celery (dried), fish oil, potassium chloride, carrots (dried), apples (dried), cellulose powder, cranberries (dried), sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, macadamia oil, blueberries (dried), algae meal, mussel meat meal, calendula flowers (dried), yucca extract.

* * * * *

* LUATHS (chicken & brown rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £41.98
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 52p

*Ingredients:* Brown rice, chicken, millet, oats, chicken fat, peas, carrots, spinach, sunflower oil, spirulina, seaweed, oregano, green tea, parsley, vitamins, minerals

Also have a look at Burns and Lily's Kitchen if looking for a renal diet.


----------



## Tanji

DirtyGertie said:


> I don't know if anyone is actually an "expert". SixStar has done a lot of research on wet and dry food and categorised it according to the nutritional information available. I would say that because your question is specifically about fish then maybe it's something that no-one has done any in depth research into it otherwise I am sure they would have answered your question.
> 
> Are you feeding a fish based dry food? Which one is it and what is the nutritional information given on the packaging? Maybe if you post that and ask for opinions on that specific food you might get more response.


No was seriously thinking of going Fish 4 Dogs after an earlier post with sixstar as was unaware it was in my price range, think I will stick to what Tanji seems to enjoy, thanks for answer and clarification as to lack of responses. Ken


----------



## hackertime

Looking at swapping arden grange large breed puppy food to arden grange large breed adult food thoughts for a 6 month old black lab ? Please hes very active so also can you throw the performance version into the equation this will be the last change for the foreseeable future so want to have informed choice ( thanks )


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Looking at swapping arden grange large breed puppy food to arden grange large breed adult food thoughts for a 6 month old black lab ? Please hes very active so also can you throw the performance version into the equation this will be the last change for the foreseeable future so want to have informed choice ( thanks )


At six months he is more than ready to go onto Adult food - makes sense to just transfer onto the AG adult if you're happy with the puppy one. I wouldn't go for the Performance range - that's more aimed at hard working dogs, rather than just typical energetic ones.


----------



## princeno5

my bens a working bred lab,hes very active,he eats arden grange lamb,he weighs 35kg so I wouldn't say hes a large dog,but he does very well on this,nice and slim but not skinny,good muscle tone and a lovely coat,and good poos.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> At six months he is more than ready to go onto Adult food - makes sense to just transfer onto the AG adult if you're happy with the puppy one. I wouldn't go for the Performance range - that's more aimed at hard working dogs, rather than just typical energetic ones.


He will eventually be a fully paid up gundog ( one day ) would it help then ?


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> He will eventually be a fully paid up gundog ( one day ) would it help then ?


If he's out doing hard days of solid work, yes, quite possibly.


----------



## princeno5

bens breeder works his pretty hard and feeds csj hilost,he recommended no more than 25% protein,i didn't like the ingredients so chose ag.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> If he's out doing hard days of solid work, yes, quite possibly.


Thanks for that will leave the performance version till he is working then .now off to find the cheapest supplier :001_smile:


----------



## Tanji

hackertime said:


> Thanks for that will leave the performance version till he is working then .now off to find the cheapest supplier :001_smile:


I have sent a link to you as my son uses this grub for his Spaniel


----------



## Lzzwzz

Hi all, my first post here so please be gentle!
I have a 7 month old male black Lab who we feed Chudleys Junior twice a day. We've had him for a month now and got the bag of food from the previous owners.
Just wanting a bit of advice really, he's a typical lab and gobbles his food down very fast, sometimes will bring it back up and gets very car sick too. 
Would people recommend an adult food at this age?
Also something that will fill him up a bit more as he's slightly underweight at 20kg. He does get plenty of training treats at the moment however.

TIA!


----------



## hackertime

Lzzwzz said:


> Hi all, my first post here so please be gentle!
> I have a 7 month old male black Lab who we feed Chudleys Junior twice a day. We've had him for a month now and got the bag of food from the previous owners.
> Just wanting a bit of advice really, he's a typical lab and gobbles his food down very fast, sometimes will bring it back up and gets very car sick too.
> Would people recommend an adult food at this age?
> Also something that will fill him up a bit more as he's slightly underweight at 20kg. He does get plenty of training treats at the moment however.
> 
> TIA!


We have just switched our 6 month old black lab to the adult arden grange large breed he previously was on the puppy version ,hes been on it a week and so far so good


----------



## Lzzwzz

hackertime said:


> We have just switched our 6 month old black lab to the adult arden grange large breed he previously was on the puppy version ,hes been on it a week and so far so good


Thanks! Is it quite small pieces? Mine doesn't crunch at so a small kibble would be better!


----------



## Lilylass

Maisie literally inhales her food and will always bring it straight back up without intevention!

I use an anti-gulp bowl - she's still fast but slow enough that it does stay where it should!

I also soak her kibble which is better for their digestion system and also means they keep hydrated better 

I'd also have a look at the foods at the start of this index as I - personally - would be wanting to move him to a better food, especially important for growing and getting good strong bones etc


----------



## SixStar

Lzzwzz said:


> Hi all, my first post here so please be gentle!
> I have a 7 month old male black Lab who we feed Chudleys Junior twice a day. We've had him for a month now and got the bag of food from the previous owners.
> Just wanting a bit of advice really, he's a typical lab and gobbles his food down very fast, sometimes will bring it back up and gets very car sick too.
> Would people recommend an adult food at this age?
> Also something that will fill him up a bit more as he's slightly underweight at 20kg. He does get plenty of training treats at the moment however.
> 
> TIA!


Hi, welcome to the forum. 

I would definitely recommend an adult food at his age (and long before really). If he gobbles his kibble, you could try one of the slow-feed bowls which are usually quite successful with slowing down bolters - there are quite a few different designs if you Google them.

Foodwise, anything Green from the Index would be a great choice - and there are lots of good middle of the road Orange ones too if you looking for a more budget friendly feed.

I wouldn't worrying about bulking him up - it's far better for them to be lean than carrying even the slightest bit of extra weight, and at 7 months he'll naturally be quite lanky anyway, he'll fill a little as he grows.


----------



## Lzzwzz

Thanks for your replies! 
We've been feeding him from a bowl that's turned upside down, so it's a big donut shape (if that makes sense?!) I saw anti gulp bowls that were this design so just flipped his over! It seems to slow him down slightly. Haven't soaked the kibble yet but I will give it a try.

I read this thread from start to finish earlier today and I'll be looking at the orange section, mainly for budget reasons. My list consists of Arden Grange, Burgess sensitive and Skinners, is there much of a difference between these three?

My fellas dog is fed on Gentle dog food, it's not mentioned in this thread though. Have you come across it before?


----------



## hackertime

Lzzwzz said:


> Thanks! Is it quite small pieces? Mine doesn't crunch at so a small kibble would be better!


The puppy version is smaller than the adult but im finding the bigger kibble better as he has to take a bit longer eating it as opposed to inhaling the small stuff in one go


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Any one fed Purizon?

Purizon Adult Chicken & Fish | Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!

I see its green rated on the index and know it came out well on the whichdogfood index too.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I've just checked this one out on Zooplus as I am looking for something for my boys but unfortunately many of the reviews says it makes their dogs very 'gassy' or flatulent and it makes them stink! So that would be a 'no' from me.


----------



## lullabydream

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Any one fed Purizon?
> 
> Purizon Adult Chicken & Fish | Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!
> 
> I see its green rated on the index and know it came out well on the whichdogfood index too.


I use the small bags of this food as training treats, and haven't noticed any gas from my dogs. However I only feed small quantities as treats so that is maybe why.

I also use acana as treats, and I can honestly say all my dogs prefer purizon over anything. If I have one hand with purizon, and another with acana they seem more interested in the hand with purizon. So as a taste test, it is a winner here.

Just to point out, my dogs have never been that fussy and will eat anything, never found a food they turned their nose up at.

You could buy a couple of small bags, and see if it does not upset your dogs digestion, as some reviewers have said.


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly and Ted have Purizon. It is Teds favourite out of the dry foods I use, he has yet to have any Millie's though so that might change. No gas from either of them, Holly farts once in a blue moon, and Ted hasn't done one since living here.


----------



## Mollieflossie

Hi, we have now had our rescued 9 year old miniature schnauzer for three weeks and been told to keep him on Hills CD dry food as he has had previous health problem( bladder stones). Please can anyone recommend any other brand or treats which would be suitable for our little darling. Many thanks :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Louiselola

Hi I'm currently having some issues with my 7 month old frenchie she has allergies to something she was doing well on royal canin and james wellbeloved but thinking maybe a grain or chicken allergy only fish and grain free puppy food I can find is fish4dogs which looks fab but way too expensive for us, I have discovered this food (linked below) but it is adult food vets says as she is a small dog and has done most her growing it'd be ok to switch her slowly. To a adult food, just wondered what your options were on the quality of this food.

Wainwright&#039;s Grain Free White Fish and Vegetables 10kg | Pets At Home

Thank you xx


----------



## Louiselola

By doing well I mean eating not too hyper active, good stools no gas just keeps coming out in sores which has now blown into a staph infection. Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Louiselola said:


> Hi I'm currently having some issues with my 7 month old frenchie she has allergies to something she was doing well on royal canin and james wellbeloved but thinking maybe a grain or chicken allergy only fish and grain free puppy food I can find is fish4dogs which looks fab but way too expensive for us, I have discovered this food (linked below) but it is adult food vets says as she is a small dog and has done most her growing it'd be ok to switch her slowly. To a adult food, just wondered what your options were on the quality of this food.
> 
> Wainwright's Grain Free White Fish and Vegetables 10kg | Pets At Home
> 
> Thank you xx


In my opinion adult food will be fine. 
There is also the option of fishmongers at pets at home, if you liked the look of fish4dogs. 
Pets at home are usually fantastic if you buy a food and it isn't suitable, return what is left and they should give you a refund.
Remember feeding guides are just guides, with my dogs i often find i need to feed less.


----------



## Tanji

Louiselola said:


> Hi I'm currently having some issues with my 7 month old frenchie she has allergies to something she was doing well on royal canin and james wellbeloved but thinking maybe a grain or chicken allergy only fish and grain free puppy food I can find is fish4dogs which looks fab but way too expensive for us, I have discovered this food (linked below) but it is adult food vets says as she is a small dog and has done most her growing it'd be ok to switch her slowly. To a adult food, just wondered what your options were on the quality of this food.
> 
> Wainwright's Grain Free White Fish and Vegetables 10kg | Pets At Home
> 
> Thank you xx


Have sent you a message


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

What do you think of the 'cellulose plant fibre' in the Applaws small medium chicken. The 'which' survey shows this in red as questionable ingredient. I'm looking for a new kibble for my boys!


----------



## GeorgeTWP

Any suggestions for adding fibre to diet? Vet suggested adding bran to George's food to help him empty his own anal glands. Also anyone got any thoughts on Evening Primrose Oil or Coconut Oil for itchy skin?


----------



## hackertime

Advice needed plse we have a local warehouse who sell their own food they have told me that it is milled at the same place as ag but recipe slightly diff
Here's the list all opinions welcome 
Crude protein 23%
Crude oils and fats 14%
Crude fibres 4%
Crude ash 7.5%
Poultry meal 26%
Rice 26%
Barley, oats,poultry fat,beet pulp,chicken hydrolystate,brewer's yeast,salmon oil,minerals ,vitamins, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane,chondroitin sulphate


Hope ive copied that ok !!!! Its large breed chicken and rice


----------



## SixStar

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> What do you think of the 'cellulose plant fibre' in the Applaws small medium chicken. The 'which' survey shows this in red as questionable ingredient. I'm looking for a new kibble for my boys!


It would not give me any cause for concern personally.



GeorgeTWP said:


> Any suggestions for adding fibre to diet? Vet suggested adding bran to George's food to help him empty his own anal glands. Also anyone got any thoughts on Evening Primrose Oil or Coconut Oil for itchy skin?


The Protexin pellets are useful for adding fibre to the diet - http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-suppleme...rotexin-profibre-for-dogs-cats-500g-pot-p-769

As for coconut oil and EPO - both are generally very good for soothing itchy and irritated skin. However out of the two, I'd personally opt for coconut oil - it can be given internally and applied externally and I've had excellent results using it with my boy with very dry and sensitive skin. It must be cold pressed extra virgin oil though for any health benefits, the ones that are cheap and labeled 'pure' etc is not the stuff you need.



hackertime said:


> Advice needed plse we have a local warehouse who sell their own food they have told me that it is milled at the same place as ag but recipe slightly diff
> Here's the list all opinions welcome
> Crude protein 23%
> Crude oils and fats 14%
> Crude fibres 4%
> Crude ash 7.5%
> Poultry meal 26%
> Rice 26%
> Barley, oats,poultry fat,beet pulp,chicken hydrolystate,brewer's yeast,salmon oil,minerals ,vitamins, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane,chondroitin sulphate
> 
> Hope ive copied that ok !!!! Its large breed chicken and rice


A very, very average run of the mill kibble - nothing special at all, but you could do worse. What is the price?


----------



## hackertime

£6.99 for 2.5kg
£24.99 for 12kg


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> £6.99 for 2.5kg
> £24.99 for 12kg


Not too bad - but for the same price you could get 15kg of Skinners duck & rice which has a named meat meal (duck) - rather than ''poultry meal'' which could be chicken, turkey, duck or mixture. It's vague and open to changing with each batch depending on what is available at the time.


----------



## hackertime

Great thanks much appreciated


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Not too bad - but for the same price you could get 15kg of Skinners duck & rice which has a named meat meal (duck) - rather than ''poultry meal'' which could be chicken, turkey, duck or mixture. It's vague and open to changing with each batch depending on what is available at the time.


Just out of interest what colour would the one i listed information for be ( red/orange/green ) ?


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Just out of interest what colour would the one i listed information for be ( red/orange/green ) ?


It'd be orange


----------



## hackertime

Might give it a go as long as it isnt red !!!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I bought the Applaws kibble for my boys, desperate to get them off Royal Canin. Denzil is fine but Sammy's is making some awful smells and had some diahorrea. I'm up giving a third of the Aplaws to two thirds Royal Canin and boiled chicken. Tried Lucculus wet food but they're not keen and it gave Sammy diarrhoea. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## soulful dog

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I bought the Applaws kibble for my boys, desperate to get them off Royal Canin. Denzil is fine but Sammy's is making some awful smells and had some diahorrea. I'm up giving a third of the Aplaws to two thirds Royal Canin and boiled chicken. Tried Lucculus wet food but they're not keen and it gave Sammy diarrhoea. Thanks for the advice!


Maybe you just need to make it a more gradual change from Royal Canin to Applaws for Sammy, sounds like he's got a more sensitive stomach?


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Not too bad - but for the same price you could get 15kg of Skinners duck & rice which has a named meat meal (duck) - rather than ''poultry meal'' which could be chicken, turkey, duck or mixture. It's vague and open to changing with each batch depending on what is available at the time.


well i think ive been taken in again bought a small bag of it just to try poo went bit runny again and the farts reappeared ( they stopped once he went on arden grange) then to top it all off went in the local discount store and they were selling kibble in exactly the same bags just with different labels on and loads cheaper me thinks mr pet shop man has told me some porkies :incazzato::thumbdown:


----------



## GeorgeTWP

SixStar said:


> It would not give me any cause for concern personally.
> 
> The Protexin pellets are useful for adding fibre to the diet - http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-suppleme...rotexin-profibre-for-dogs-cats-500g-pot-p-769
> 
> As for coconut oil and EPO - both are generally very good for soothing itchy and irritated skin. However out of the two, I'd personally opt for coconut oil - it can be given internally and applied externally and I've had excellent results using it with my boy with very dry and sensitive skin. It must be cold pressed extra virgin oil though for any health benefits, the ones that are cheap and labeled 'pure' etc is not the stuff you need.
> 
> A very, very average run of the mill kibble - nothing special at all, but you could do worse. What is the price?


Thanks for the information SixStar. I will look into the Protexin. I got some coconut oil at a dog show at the weekend. Just checked the label and it's 100% raw organic cold pressed virgin coconut oil so hopefully it will do George some good.


----------



## zedder

Swapped my lads from MWh(awesome food) to autarky due to being skint found it to be a really decent food currently they are on the chicken flavour but ordered salmon as I hear it is the superior version impressed good output from both dogs both eat it happily and are maintaining condition good budget food.


----------



## hackertime

zedder said:


> Swapped my lads from MWh(awesome food) to autarky due to being skint found it to be a really decent food currently they are on the chicken flavour but ordered salmon as I hear it is the superior version impressed good output from both dogs both eat it happily and are maintaining condition good budget food.


Is there a huge diff in price im still so confused with all this dog food


----------



## zedder

MWh although great food(no doubt about that) was costing me just over £80 and 2 bags 1 riverside 12kg 1 countryside 14.5kg lasted just over a month for two dogs the autarky is about £22 a bag for 15kg's so half the bill.


----------



## hackertime

zedder said:


> MWh although great food(no doubt about that) was costing me just over £80 and 2 bags 1 riverside 12kg 1 countryside 14.5kg lasted just over a month for two dogs the autarky is about £22 a bag for 15kg's so half the bill.


And is it just as good ?its not one ive looked at ( but i will now ) Im really impressed with the mwh but the price is a bit of a sticking point a 12 kg bag lasts us 4 weeks at present i know everyone is saying its economical as you dont feed as much but am not convinced with a ever growing lab


----------



## zedder

No its not as good just a decent food for the money and with two biggish dogs it was costing too much for me personally on MWh.


----------



## hackertime

zedder said:


> No its not as good just a decent food for the money and with two biggish dogs it was costing too much for me personally on MWh.


Thanks thats my main concern the price cant really warrant £40 plus for a sack when theres a family of four to feed as well


----------



## catseyes

hackertime said:


> Thanks thats my main concern the price cant really warrant £40 plus for a sack when theres a family of four to feed as well


The autarky isnt great it has maize as the first ingredient..copied from a website selling it this is the chicken one..

Ingredients: Maize, chicken meat meal, rice, chicken fat, green vegetables, carrots, whole linseed, prairie meal, yeast, herbs, spices, seaweed, yucca extract, with EC permitted antioxidants: mixed tocopherols, vitamin C and rosemary extract.

and you need more of it.. ive been looking at sooooo many different foods recently mwh being one and for example as lumpkin will be 60kg+ at his adult weight mwh i would need to feed between 450 and 550g depending on the flavour but autarky 650g.


----------



## zedder

Salmon version is better.


----------



## wannabe dogowner

Has anyone come across or used Gentle Dog Food?

It seems to have a good write up on whichdogfood and I am considering it for my 15 month old Goldie and logged in to see what people thought here.......but I can't find it mentioned on the list


----------



## catseyes

The gentle one seems expensive for what it is at £55 for 15kg and it contains rice which although isnt always bad for that money i would prefer something like eden or millies wolfheart both grain free, 12kg of mwh varies between 42 and 52 depending on the recipe and the ingredients seem better.


----------



## hackertime

Ive just got two trial bags of mwh riverside to try hope it goes well !!!!!


----------



## catseyes

hackertime said:


> Ive just got two trial bags of mwh riverside to try hope it goes well !!!!!


ooooh good luck my 2 adored all the samples, the salmon wad too rich for lumpkin but expected that and was more for zelda.

I had my delivery of 12kg of farmers mix today so will see how we do from here!!


----------



## hackertime

catseyes said:


> ooooh good luck my 2 adored all the samples, the salmon wad too rich for lumpkin but expected that and was more for zelda.
> 
> I had my delivery of 12kg of farmers mix today so will see how we do from here!!


I fancy the farmers as well but going to start with the riverside as that was recommended and then go for gun dog mix when available :thumbsup:


----------



## SixStar

wannabe dogowner said:


> Has anyone come across or used Gentle Dog Food?
> 
> It seems to have a good write up on whichdogfood and I am considering it for my 15 month old Goldie and logged in to see what people thought here.......but I can't find it mentioned on the list


I've been meaning to add Gentle to the Index for ages - thought I'd already done so, but obviously not! 

*GENTLE (cold pressed) *

*Price (15kg):* £55
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 55p

*Ingredients:* Dried ground chicken meat (28%), brown rice (28%), dried ground herring (9%), dried ground duck (9%), rice germ, maize germ, rapeseed oil, linseed oil, beet, dried sea algae, vegetable mixture (parsnip, chard, celery, chicory, parsley roots), dried herb mixture (stinging nettle, fennel, caraway, chamomile), egg yolk, yucca schidigera, green mineral clay, dried green lipped mussel meat. .

I can't see what all the fuss is about personally - looks to be a very middle of the road food. It is cold pressed rather than extruded, but the ingredients aren't anything special.

Can get much better for the money IMO


----------



## catseyes

hackertime said:


> I fancy the farmers as well but going to start with the riverside as that was recommended and then go for gun dog mix when available :thumbsup:


Yea mine liked the riverside as well, they recommended i start with that or countryside, i tried the riverside but made him a smidge softer and the farmers is mainly turkey which is the meat in his puppy food so that one seemed better for him.


----------



## Goblin

SixStar said:


> I can't see what all the fuss is about personally - looks to be a very middle of the road food.


Well looking at the ingredients it does have named meat source first. I do wonder if the "rice germ" also comes from brown rice and has been split to make sure the meat is listed first.


----------



## SixStar

Goblin said:


> Well looking at the ingredients it does have named meat source first. I do wonder if the "rice germ" also comes from brown rice and has been split to make sure the meat is listed first.


To be fair, most of the middle of the road foods have a named meat meal as the first ingredient - so just can't see how Gentle justify their price, or why it's getting so much hype.


----------



## catseyes

Its really expensive for what it is, not grain free etc etc, its not like its a mwh, eden, taste of the wild or an orijen type.


----------



## Lilylass

Never mind the rice - i can't believe its that price & has maize in it!

It amazes me how people go for a name - have you seen the rrp of jwb!


----------



## wannabe dogowner

Thanks guys (especially SixStar) that's just the info I was looking for

A couple of people I know are feeding it and raving about it which is why I was considering it but I have struck that one back off the list now.

Will order in some samples of MWH I think,as that sounds a much better bet


----------



## hackertime

wannabe dogowner said:


> Thanks guys (especially SixStar) that's just the info I was looking for
> 
> A couple of people I know are feeding it and raving about it which is why I was considering it but I have struck that one back off the list now.
> 
> Will order in some samples of MWH I think,as that sounds a much better bet


I looked at the gentle the price put me off big style !! £55 for a large bag :hand:


----------



## markfto

Have been feeding mine lupo sensitive 24 /10 which is £36 for a bag. My am bulldog cross really suffered with itchy skin. This is wheat free is a sixstar rated orange food and is cold pressed. Since he started this he has had no flare ups in 4 months. Thumps up from me, but all dogs are different...


----------



## whosthatgirl

Hi all,

SixStar, your info is fantastic and have read through pages and pages of this thread.

I wonder if you have any info on 'diet' food for my 2 overweight labs?

It's been our fault after changing their food to Autarky salmon and rice and not reading the recommended guide. We have over fed them and now they are on a diet.

Any advice would be gratefully received....

Regards,

Susie x


----------



## SixStar

whosthatgirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> SixStar, your info is fantastic and have read through pages and pages of this thread.
> 
> I wonder if you have any info on 'diet' food for my 2 overweight labs?
> 
> It's been our fault after changing their food to Autarky salmon and rice and not reading the recommended guide. We have over fed them and now they are on a diet.
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Susie x


Hi Susie - welcome to the forum, glad you found the Index useful.

If your dogs are otherwise doing well on Autarky salmon & rice, it would make sense to keep them on that but just reduce their portions and increase their exercise if possible. It's fat content is 14%, which is moderate, but not overly high, so I think you should see some results if you are a bit more careful about measuring out the kibble


----------



## whosthatgirl

SixStar said:


> Hi Susie - welcome to the forum, glad you found the Index useful.
> 
> If your dogs are otherwise doing well on Autarky salmon & rice, it would make sense to keep them on that but just reduce their portions and increase their exercise if possible. It's fat content is 14%, which is moderate, but not overly high, so I think you should see some results if you are a bit more careful about measuring out the kibble


Thanks for the quick reply. We have increased their walks and runs etc and their food has been halved. We were filling both bowls 2x per day then once read the guidelines they should only be on approx 350g per day!!

We are keen to improved their diet as the vet suggested there was too many carbs in Autarky?? Reading all the details on this thread and weighing up the benefits of Millie Wolfheart we contacted them. They suggested the Riverside or Countryside mix?

We love the boys to bits and want to give them the best we can afford. They were on JWB fish and rice before we switched to Autarky as the ingredients seemed very similar and it was half the price.

It's a real minefield!


----------



## hackertime

whosthatgirl said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. We have increased their walks and runs etc and their food has been halved. We were filling both bowls 2x per day then once read the guidelines they should only be on approx 350g per day!!
> 
> We are keen to improved their diet as the vet suggested there was too many carbs in Autarky?? Reading all the details on this thread and weighing up the benefits of Millie Wolfheart we contacted them. They suggested the Riverside or Countryside mix?
> 
> We love the boys to bits and want to give them the best we can afford. They were on JWB fish and rice before we switched to Autarky as the ingredients seemed very similar and it was half the price.
> 
> It's a real minefield!


I have a 7 month old black lab we have just started on millies wolfheart riverside mix this week he is loving it and im loving the advice they have given me i want to keep him on this permanently now and rotate the flavours .


----------



## Lilylass

whosthatgirl said:


> We love the boys to bits and want to give them the best we can afford. They were on JWB fish and rice before we switched to Autarky as the ingredients seemed very similar and it was half the price.
> 
> It's a real minefield!


You're right there - it really is a minefield

Personally, I'd put the JWB above the Artarky - because the Artarky has Maize in it 

MWH is fantastic if it's within your price bracket & agrees with them


----------



## Chocolate Boy

I have been through your list of dry food and see that you have not mentioned Millies Wolfheart. This is one which I came across a few months ago and which I have now put my 4 year old lab onto as he has IBD and requires a high protein diet. Although the website says that it is for Working Dogs, it is also suitable for all dogs. The only thing to remember is that you do not need to feed so much and it therefore lasts longer.


----------



## Lilylass

Chocolate Boy said:


> I have been through your list of dry food and see that you have not mentioned Millies Wolfheart.


MWH is in the list - it's a green


----------



## whosthatgirl

Chocolate Boy said:


> I have been through your list of dry food and see that you have not mentioned Millies Wolfheart. This is one which I came across a few months ago and which I have now put my 4 year old lab onto as he has IBD and requires a high protein diet. Although the website says that it is for Working Dogs, it is also suitable for all dogs. The only thing to remember is that you do not need to feed so much and it therefore lasts longer.


Oh how many grams a day do you feed your lab of the MWH? Trying to work out the cost effectiveness of it as we have the 2 boys. Buster should be 30-35kg and Dexter 25-30KG (apparently).

Thanks in advance x


----------



## hackertime

whosthatgirl said:


> Oh how many grams a day do you feed your lab of the MWH? Trying to work out the cost effectiveness of it as we have the 2 boys. Buster should be 30-35kg and Dexter 25-30KG (apparently).
> 
> Thanks in advance x


I rang them up and spoke to them fantastic service and advice we have started hacker on the riverside mix and was advised to give him 380g to start with and then adjust up and down .if you go on their website theres a feeding guide for all the various options however as hacker is only 7.5 month i was a bit confused so speaking to them really helped


----------



## HGO22

Hi, Thank you very much for this amazing information. Last weekend in the London Pet Show I saw this new brand: Platinum Pet Food. I see that you have rated their wet food but they have also dry food and seems very good, my fussy dog loved it. I would appreciate your opinion on that food for the next dryfood Update.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Guest

I would have thought that Lillys Kitchen would be rated higher they have over 40% chicken and duck and their ingrediants are organic.


----------



## SixStar

Prowl said:


> I would have thought that Lillys Kitchen would be rated higher they have over 40% chicken and duck and their ingrediants are organic.


The percentage of chicken and duck is listed as fresh meat rather than meat meal - meaning that once the moisture content has been removed (as is necessary to make a dry kibble), there is MUCH less meat in the final product than the percentage stated. Closer to 15% or so. I've not taken organic ingredients into consideration for any of the foods.


----------



## Donut76

Ideas please

Angel is on half Applaws & half NI 
I didnt realise how little Applaws she had left so looked at when the order was due & her food isnt going to last  (1 week)

SO we looked into getting some Encore & NOBODY i can find has it in store - I have been in 4 shops today

so im looking for a supermarket alternative that i can buy today 

PAH suggested JWB & im not keen on that as the meat content is so low (its also a 12mile drive away to my nearest store 

THANKS


----------



## SixStar

Donut76 said:


> Ideas please
> 
> Angel is on half Applaws & half NI
> I didnt realise how little Applaws she had left so looked at when the order was due & her food isnt going to last  (1 week)
> 
> SO we looked into getting some Encore & NOBODY i can find has it in store - I have been in 4 shops today
> 
> so im looking for a supermarket alternative that i can buy today
> 
> PAH suggested JWB & im not keen on that as the meat content is so low (its also a 12mile drive away to my nearest store
> 
> THANKS


Where have you been looking for Encore? It's a supermarket exclusive - only in Tesco and Sainsburys.

Can she have just NI for a week? Or some tinned Butchers tripe?

Reasonable dry foods available in supermarkets - Vets Kitchen and Burgess Sensitive, or Lathams from Tesco.

Waitrose stock Lily's Kitchen dry and Arden Grange.


----------



## Donut76

SixStar said:


> Where have you been looking for Encore? It's a supermarket exclusive - only in Tesco and Sainsburys.
> 
> Can she have just NI for a week? Or some tinned Butchers tripe?
> 
> Reasonable dry foods available in supermarkets - Vets Kitchen and Burgess Sensitive, or Lathams from Tesco.
> 
> Waitrose stock Lily's Kitchen dry and Arden Grange.


Yeah was 2 different Sainsbury & one of them told me pets at home had it so coz it was on way home i called in - they didnt so not so much a wasted journey coz i had to drive past anyway - i have no local sainsbury either both are 7 1/2 mile away lol (lots of tesco asda morrison & co-op but no sainsbury pah) as well as my local petstore - coz that has odd bits & bats


----------



## SixStar

Donut76 said:


> Yeah was 2 different Sainsbury & one of them told me pets at home had it so coz it was on way home i called in - they didnt so not so much a wasted journey coz i had to drive past anyway - i have no local sainsbury either both are 7 1/2 mile away lol (lots of tesco asda morrison & co-op but no sainsbury pah) as well as my local petstore - coz that has odd bits & bats


Pets at Home stock Applaws?

Encore and Applaws is the same food. Encore is supermarket branding, Applaws is the pet outlet branding.


----------



## lien1454

Hiya,

I'd made a post and then spotted this thread here.
I was wondering if anyone who can help with Nutrition would offer any advice?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/366604-rottweiler-feeding.html

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

lien1454 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'd made a post and then spotted this thread here.
> I was wondering if anyone who can help with Nutrition would offer any advice?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/366604-rottweiler-feeding.html
> 
> Thanks


Will pop over and have a look


----------



## Donut76

SixStar said:


> Pets at Home stock Applaws?
> 
> Encore and Applaws is the same food. Encore is supermarket branding, Applaws is the pet outlet branding.


Yeah I found out about encore off here so was looking for a stockist near me (gonna try tesco tomorrow as it's closer)

My local PAH sell the wet Applaws but not the dry.. Thanks


----------



## lullabydream

Donut76 said:


> Yeah I found out about encore off here so was looking for a stockist near me (gonna try tesco tomorrow as it's closer)
> 
> My local PAH sell the wet Applaws but not the dry.. Thanks


Are u sure www.fetch.co.uk does not deliver to your area. I didn't think it would deliver here, but thought i would register anyway just incase it ever started delivery. Pleasantly surprised it did.

I ordered from fetch at about 10pm at night and delivery was 8:30 pm the next day. It was a Saturday, and so that was good too! Still never seen any sign of a ocado van since, keep looking to no avail!

Delivery is free over £10 too!


----------



## PumiLady

Can you have a look at Platinum natural dog food, it is new to the UK


----------



## Donut76

lullabydream said:


> Are u sure www.fetch.co.uk does not deliver to your area. I didn't think it would deliver here, but thought i would register anyway just incase it ever started delivery. Pleasantly surprised it did.
> 
> I ordered from fetch at about 10pm at night and delivery was 8:30 pm the next day. It was a Saturday, and so that was good too! Still never seen any sign of a ocado van since, keep looking to no avail!
> 
> Delivery is free over £10 too!


Whooooo they deliver... Gonna go on laptop coz phone is playing up & do some maths  Thankyou


----------



## dee2dee

Hi Please can someone help, my shih tzu has very yeasty ears and scratching alot. I've just ordered Dermacton shampoo bar & cream, very good reviews, waiting to arrive. I'm wondering should i change her food, she is on Purina Beta sensitive, salmon. Thanks Dee


----------



## Tanji

Clever advert for rubbish expensive food, purina sensitive with salmon and rice true but the main ingredient is cereal and poor skin as you are aware is very often directly linked in to a food intolerance.
There are dozens and dozens of much better quality foods available, and better priced ones as well.


----------



## Renata

Tanji said:


> Clever advert for rubbish expensive food, purina sensitive with salmon and rice true but the main ingredient is cereal and poor skin as you are aware is very often directly linked in to a food intolerance.
> There are dozens and dozens of much better quality foods available, and better priced ones as well.


Poor skin and coat is directly linked NOT to food intolerance but to lack of essential fatty acids in diet.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Have a look at Greens

Homepage | Green Dog Food


----------



## sharpei

Hello,

i know this wad updated a little while ago now but i am finding food a mine field &really need some help please..
I have a 17month old Bearcoat Shar Pei who developed sensitivities around 8months ago now &his symptoms got worse as he started licking &smacking his lips through the night &clearly bringing up clear fluid before swallowing it again..
I put him on burns sensitive pork &sweet potatoe which made him 10times worse giving him conjinctivitus &he threw up in the night which he never does!!
So a trip to the vet, various medications later &changed to eukanuba dermatosis fp food..this was amazing for his stools as stopped all mucous in it &no bouts of diarrhea for 4months now but problem of regurgitation did not stop.
Xrays endoscopy fluroscopy &blood results later still none the wiser but possibly a sliding hernia!! Specialist vet recommended royal canin hypoallergenic to put weight back on..i have introduced the food over 2weeks &i have noticed mucous in his stools already...

So, sorry about the long winded story but.i really need some help on food, if people have Shar peis can recommend what works for sensitivity etc i would be forever grateful as i am getting nowhere with the vet &im already £2000 in with no answers!!
Thank you


----------



## Goblin

For Sharpei's: Don't know if you have seen it but Familial Shar-Pei Fever: Hyaluronosis, Familial Shar-Pei Fever and Amyloidosis may be of interest, especially in the section "Addressing Hyaluronosis (the downside to Shar-Pei Wrinkles)".


----------



## Sarah H

sharpei said:


> Hello,
> 
> i know this wad updated a little while ago now but i am finding food a mine field &really need some help please..
> I have a 17month old Bearcoat Shar Pei who developed sensitivities around 8months ago now &his symptoms got worse as he started licking &smacking his lips through the night &clearly bringing up clear fluid before swallowing it again..
> I put him on burns sensitive pork &sweet potatoe which made him 10times worse giving him conjinctivitus &he threw up in the night which he never does!!
> So a trip to the vet, various medications later &changed to eukanuba dermatosis fp food..this was amazing for his stools as stopped all mucous in it &no bouts of diarrhea for 4months now but problem of regurgitation did not stop.
> Xrays endoscopy fluroscopy &blood results later still none the wiser but possibly a sliding hernia!! Specialist vet recommended royal canin hypoallergenic to put weight back on..i have introduced the food over 2weeks &i have noticed mucous in his stools already...
> 
> So, sorry about the long winded story but.i really need some help on food, if people have Shar peis can recommend what works for sensitivity etc i would be forever grateful as i am getting nowhere with the vet &im already £2000 in with no answers!!
> Thank you


Hi sharpei,

I'm sorry to hear about your boy's problems, it's unfortunately not uncommon to have various things wrong with pei's  I have a rescue who's half a shar pei, and she's fluffy too so looks a lot like a bear coat but a bit less wrinkly. Definitely have a look at Goblin's link as it will give you some info about FSF and other problems and how to help.

My girl has skin problems that aren't too bad any more (though due to the warm weather she has to have piriton tablets to keep her allergies at bay). She's on a good quality dry food and raw food which has really helped. Is the vomiting in the evening/morning? Some dogs need a snack before bed otherwise they throw up bile due to an empty stomach, so a biscuit at bed time might help with that.

Have you tried giving a probiotic or prebiotic supplement to try and get his stomach into a better condition? If he's throwing up so much it's going to kill all the bacteria so you need to introduce some and get the stomach environment back to normal. Some natural live yoghurt will help and there are other specific supplements for dogs that you could buy too.

I'd put her on a good quality dry food, have a look at Millies Wolfheart as they have lots of different varieties, all gluten free, some without potato in too. If you contact them and have a chat they're really good at working out which food would be best for your specific dog.

You could even go raw if you felt adventurous enough! (There are lots of threads in the health and nutrition section about starting raw which are really helpful).

I hope you find something to help your pup, it's not fun watching you dog feel unwell


----------



## sharpei

Thanks Sarah H,

he only threw up once on burns food so I stopped that as obviously something in there upset his tummy... he doesnt throw up, I hear him licking &smacking his lips, then brings something up in his mouth &swallows it but fluid is clear from nose!! Not vomit &not bile... 
he only does this through the night &morning before breakfast..I tried a last meal at night &it made no difference..
at present he has no coat or skin problems, that is healthy, his ears are great &he is extremely happy &full of energy (when not being a typical pei &sleeping for england!!) It is just this night time problem that nothing seems to stop it &it does make him uncomfortable. 
We dont think its acid reflux as the endoscopy didnt show any scarring in his oesophagus so im at a loss..

however I need to change his food soon as this royal canin clearly has something that affects him as hr has been mucous free for 4months until this so im thinking he needs a fish based food wheat &soy free..

therd is just a lot &I dont no where to start as this is the fourth change in 6months!! I just want to help him as the vets are getting me nowhere &just shove more tablets at him..

on probiotics, I got an animal essential enzyme powder &my vet told me to stop it because if he was on the right food then he wouldnt need it. Whats your thoughts?!
Many thanks guys.


----------



## Sarah H

sharpei said:


> Thanks Sarah H,
> 
> he only threw up once on burns food so I stopped that as obviously something in there upset his tummy... he doesnt throw up, I hear him licking &smacking his lips, then brings something up in his mouth &swallows it but fluid is clear from nose!! Not vomit &not bile...
> he only does this through the night &morning before breakfast..I tried a last meal at night &it made no difference..
> at present he has no coat or skin problems, that is healthy, his ears are great &he is extremely happy &full of energy (when not being a typical pei &sleeping for england!!) It is just this night time problem that nothing seems to stop it &it does make him uncomfortable.
> We dont think its acid reflux as the endoscopy didnt show any scarring in his oesophagus so im at a loss..
> 
> however I need to change his food soon as this royal canin clearly has something that affects him as hr has been mucous free for 4months until this so im thinking he needs a fish based food wheat &soy free..
> 
> therd is just a lot &I dont no where to start as this is the fourth change in 6months!! I just want to help him as the vets are getting me nowhere &just shove more tablets at him..
> 
> on probiotics, I got an animal essential enzyme powder &my vet told me to stop it because if he was on the right food then he wouldnt need it. Whats your thoughts?!
> Many thanks guys.


I'm glad he's got no skin problems, that can be a real problem!

I agree that you don't want to keep changing his food, but you have to if he's reacting to it.

Your vet is right that if he's on good food then he doesn't need supplements, but if he's destroyed all the bacteria in his gut then he's going to need a boost of some good bacteria to get his stomach working properly, otherwise he won't be digesting food very well and that might just irritate it further! So _PERSONALLY_ I'd give him probiotics for a month or two to help his stomach get its bacteria up to a good level. Remember vets don't do a huge amount on diet, they get a few days of info sponsored by a particular pet food brand (usually Hills or similar), then they get paid to flog it at their practice (please feel free to comment if this is wrong, I'm just regurgitating what I've read and been told about what vets get taught about nutrition). So they will recommend their food for your dog. I swapped and changed until I found the best food for my dog, and she's done really well on it and had no stomach upsets at all.

I'd say for you to find a good dog food with as little [email protected] added as possible with simple ingredients (preferably a single protein source) so you can then rule out things, as if it does upset his stomach you can then rule out a protein source (eg. chicken) and try a different one (eg. beef).

I have no idea what's wrong with your boy, I hope that when you find a food that suits it'll stop whatever's causing his episodes.

Maybe you could find a shar pei forum and see if anyone has had a similar problem? Someone must have had a dog with the same thing.


----------



## sharpei

Thanks Sarah H, what probiotic do you use?! 
I think im going to change to green dog fish food..looks good so worth a go.. 
For hernias they say a low fat diet, sixstar how do I know what is low fat?!

Thanks goblin for the link, there are a couple of things I have not heard off on there.. he does not have any of those things but definitely worth knowing about..


----------



## SixStar

sharpei said:


> , sixstar how do I know what is low fat?!


Look for the oil or fat content listed on the packaging. Around 10% and lower is generally considered to be low fat.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Sorry if this has been covered - no time to read back: my boy poodle used to do a similar faux-vomiting thing in the morning. The vet prescribed metaclopromide bd, one hour before food, and he's been fine ever since.


----------



## sharpei

Thanks sixstar, I went with green dog salmon trout and veg &have ordered online so didnt see tne full analytical content but the reviews were good..

blaiseinhampshire, thankyou...he was on those tablets with ranitidine or something similar and they made no difference...

He is now on day3 of cisapride &omeprazole which seems to be working.. did your poodle stay on them for life or did it resolve itself.?! These tablets have cost £129 for 2weeks which seems a little extreme!!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

He's still on them, many years later :-( The vet has advised not to stop them as he's also had bloat in the past.


----------



## zedder

Just wanted to give a big thumbs up for autarky salmon food my two have been through 2 bags of it now and not once turned their nose up or fussed with it their coats are gleaming and they are nice and calm with lots of energy if that makes sense.:cornut: so impressed I've ordered 30kg more.


----------



## SixStar

zedder said:


> Just wanted to give a big thumbs up for autarky salmon food my two have been through 2 bags of it now and not once turned their nose up or fussed with it their coats are gleaming and they are nice and calm with lots of energy if that makes sense.:cornut: so impressed I've ordered 30kg more.


Pleased to hear it


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

What do you thing of the German made 'Happy Dog'? I've tried every 'good' kibble on the list and it all gives my Yorkie diahorrea and neither of them will touch them. I've just thrown out about 10k of Applaws because it stunk the kitchen out even though the sell by date is February 2015


----------



## zedder

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> What do you thing of the German made 'Happy Dog'? I've tried every 'good' kibble on the list and it all gives my Yorkie diahorrea and neither of them will touch them. I've just thrown out about 10k of Applaws because it stunk the kitchen out even though the sell by date is February 2015


 No take it to a rescue they are desperate what a waste


----------



## SixStar

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> What do you thing of the German made 'Happy Dog'? I've tried every 'good' kibble on the list and it all gives my Yorkie diahorrea and neither of them will touch them. I've just thrown out about 10k of Applaws because it stunk the kitchen out even though the sell by date is February 2015


*HAPPY DOG (africa)*

*Price (12.5kg):* £70.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.14

*Ingredients:* Potato flakes (48%), ostrich meat meal (18%), potato protein, sunflower oil, sugar beet molasses, liver, apple pomace (dried), canola oil, sea salt, yeast (extracted). 

Horrifically expensive for what it is!!  A very average run of the mill kibble.

Also, worth mentioning since I know your dogs are little 'uns, we had a trial bag of the Happy Dog Africa and it's a large sized kibble - very similar to the size/shape of chocolate buttons!



zedder said:


> No take it to a rescue they are desperate what a waste


Agreed.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Just want to say thank you for this index; I'm changing my two from Lily's Kitchen to Applaws and am delighted with it.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Thanks Sixstar! I bought a small bag of Barking Heads sensitive from PAH, I know you've rated it neutral, but Denzil isn't keen on the green stuff as he likes the chicken only stuff. He absolutely love it! The kibble is tiny and it means he's stopped trying to pinch Sammy's Royal Canin, of course Sammy's not interested in anything but his RC!


----------



## BlueJay

Any thoughts on this?
Bosch HPC Soft Duck & Potato | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!

Duck meat (min. 60%), potato starch, potato protein, peas (dried), protein hydrolysate (duck), dicalcium phosphate, yeast (dried), glucosamine, chondroitin sulphate, chicory powder.


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Any thoughts on this?
> Bosch HPC Soft Duck & Potato | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!
> 
> Duck meat (min. 60%), potato starch, potato protein, peas (dried), protein hydrolysate (duck), dicalcium phosphate, yeast (dried), glucosamine, chondroitin sulphate, chicory powder.


*BOSCH HPC SOFT (duck & potato)*

*Price (12.5kg):* £47.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 215g
*Daily feeding cost:* 82p

*Ingredients:* Duck meat (min 60%), potato starch, potato protein, peas (dried), protein hydrolysate (duck), dicalcium phosphate, yeast (dried), glucosamine, chondroitin sulphate, chicory powder.


----------



## Tanji

I assume (lol) you thoroughly test the products to give the corresponding colour sixstar?

Pet store owner Dorothy Hunter is only eating pet food this month - wptv.com


----------



## alunkingston

seems to me a bit weird to base your view of a food on its meat content, or am I missing something?


----------



## SixStar

alunkingston said:


> seems to me a bit weird to base your view of a food on its meat content, or am I missing something?


Yes, you're missing something!


----------



## Leanne77

I was looking through Zooplus for a good quality kibble that didnt cost the earth and came upon the French made Nutrivet. I then came on this index to see how it rated and it got a green so I ordered a large bag.

On paper it looks very good, also a very reasonable price but alas, it gives all 3 of my dogs very loose bowels and at least one dog has very stinky wind on this food! I have fed them food before that hasnt agreed with one dog, but to have all 3 that it doesnt agree with makes me question the food.

I wont be buying it again


----------



## Alfiepoo

I just think every dog is different just like each of us is different. What suits one won't suit another.

SixStar what are your thoughts on Lily's Kitchen (woodland walk)? I'm weening Alfie onto it, he seems to like it and I was very impressed with the ingredients.


----------



## SixStar

Alfiepoo said:


> SixStar what are your thoughts on Lily's Kitchen (woodland walk)? I'm weening Alfie onto it, he seems to like it and I was very impressed with the ingredients.


I'd rate it the same as the chicken & duck flavour I have listed - Orange  Decent food, but nothing special by any means.


----------



## alunkingston

We've started using a cold press dog food called healthy dog, and its working well fir all three dogs...duchess a jack Russell, willoughby a veteran Retreiver/spaniel cross and Bentley my daft labradoodle??. Motions are firm and dark, I feed about 1/2 what I used to feed and no problems with cost or tummies, which I find normally the first sign of problems. Healthy dog is Belgian but available here, but its nit on your list. What do you think if it and of cold press foods vs extruded?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

I've been changing my standard poodles from LK to Applaws , a process which is almost complete. There was nothing wrong with the LK (apart from the price!!) but my boy had become bored with it. Applaws smells much more like food, whereas the LK smells like cardboard! At first (despite changing over VERY gradually) they had slightly soft stools, but this is now much better and they've both gone from 'producing' three times a day to just twice.


----------



## cold tootsies

Apologies if this has already been covered, but could you review Fish4dogs dry food please? Specifically the 2 puppy varieties but I'd also be interested to know for the future how the adult food rates. Many thanks


----------



## SixStar

cold tootsies said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered, but could you review Fish4dogs dry food please? Specifically the 2 puppy varieties but I'd also be interested to know for the future how the adult food rates. Many thanks


Fish4dogs is already listed at the start of the thread. I'd rate all varieties (including puppy) as on Orange


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Not sure if it's already in the thread, has a nose through but may have missed it.

A Wheat Free Tripe Natural Dog Food | Pooch and Company

Tripe (min 26%) - Rice (min 16%) - Beef Meal (16%) - Chicken Fat - Yeast - Peas - Full Fat Linseed - Salmon Oil - Milk Thistle - Mannan Oligosaccharides 1,400mg/kg - Glucosamine 1,000mg/kg - Seaweed - Yucca - Green Lipped Mussel 100mg/kg - Kale - Beetroot - Rosemary


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Not sure if it's already in the thread, has a nose through but may have missed it.
> 
> A Wheat Free Tripe Natural Dog Food | Pooch and Company
> 
> Tripe (min 26%) - Rice (min 16%) - Beef Meal (16%) - Chicken Fat - Yeast - Peas - Full Fat Linseed - Salmon Oil - Milk Thistle - Mannan Oligosaccharides 1,400mg/kg - Glucosamine 1,000mg/kg - Seaweed - Yucca - Green Lipped Mussel 100mg/kg - Kale - Beetroot - Rosemary


Just off to hydro with Jake but will add that one later


----------



## cold tootsies

Oops sorry Sixstar, as you were


----------



## chrisem9

Sixstar , this is the food i am thinking of giving our 8 week old border collie. Its an own brand dry food that a local pet shop is selling , they advertise it as natural and hypoallergenic. What do you think to it ?

Rice
Turkey meal
Oats 
Pea Protein
Turkey Fat 
Freshly Prepared Turkey
Whole Linseed
Turkey Gravy 
Alfalfa
Minerals 
Vitamins 
Natural Seaweed
Omega 3 Supplement 
Salmon Oil 
Chicory Extract 
Dandelion

Minimum Levels - Turkey 38% inc 8% freshly prepared Turkey , 26% Rice 

Sorry its a bit long winded. Could really use someone more knowledgable than myself to take a look at it.


----------



## SixStar

chrisem9 said:


> Sixstar , this is the food i am thinking of giving our 8 week old border collie. Its an own brand dry food that a local pet shop is selling , they advertise it as natural and hypoallergenic. What do you think to it ?
> 
> Rice
> Turkey meal
> Oats
> Pea Protein
> Turkey Fat
> Freshly Prepared Turkey
> Whole Linseed
> Turkey Gravy
> Alfalfa
> Minerals
> Vitamins
> Natural Seaweed
> Omega 3 Supplement
> Salmon Oil
> Chicory Extract
> Dandelion
> 
> Minimum Levels - Turkey 38% inc 8% freshly prepared Turkey , 26% Rice
> 
> Sorry its a bit long winded. Could really use someone more knowledgable than myself to take a look at it.


Hi and welcome to the forum.

It looks very average and middle of the road to be honest - not too dissimilar to James Wellbeloved, Burns, Arden Grange and the like. Not something I would personally use, but would rate it as an Orange


----------



## chrisem9

Thanks very much for that Sixstar. Will check out something different for him I think.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Not sure if it's already in the thread, has a nose through but may have missed it.
> 
> A Wheat Free Tripe Natural Dog Food | Pooch and Company
> 
> Tripe (min 26%) - Rice (min 16%) - Beef Meal (16%) - Chicken Fat - Yeast - Peas - Full Fat Linseed - Salmon Oil - Milk Thistle - Mannan Oligosaccharides 1,400mg/kg - Glucosamine 1,000mg/kg - Seaweed - Yucca - Green Lipped Mussel 100mg/kg - Kale - Beetroot - Rosemary


Sorry Ellen, completely forgot about this. Now added.

*POOCH & COMPANY (adult, tripe)*

*Price (15kg):* £29.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 49p

*Ingredients:* Tripe (min 26%), rice (min 16%), beef meal (16%), chicken fat, yeast, peas, full fat linseed, salmon oil, milk thistle, mannan oligosaccharides, glucosamine, seaweed, yucca, green lipped mussel, kale, beetroot, rosemary.


----------



## Julie woo

Hi,

I have a 12 year old springer x collie and a 13 week old springer x cocker spaniel, both of them are on wainwrights salmon and potato suitable for their ages (senior 7+ and puppy 2-18 months), have been reading through the posts on here and noticed a few have said that dogs can be fed on the same food whatever their age..am I right in thinking that if I bought the 1-7 age food that they could both have it? I think it says not suitable for dogs under 6 months. Also would portion sizes be the same?? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar

Julie woo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 12 year old springer x collie and a 13 week old springer x cocker spaniel, both of them are on wainwrights salmon and potato suitable for their ages (senior 7+ and puppy 2-18 months), have been reading through the posts on here and noticed a few have said that dogs can be fed on the same food whatever their age..*am I right in thinking that if I bought the 1-7 age food that they could both have it?* I think it says not suitable for dogs under 6 months. Also would portion sizes be the same?? Thanks :thumbup:


Exactly that! :thumbup:

You may find you need to feed the pup a little bit more than present food, and the oldie perhaps a little less, but other than that - yes, absolutely fine for both


----------



## Julie woo

SixStar said:


> Exactly that! :thumbup:
> 
> You may find you need to feed the pup a little bit more than present food, and the oldie perhaps a little less, but other than that - yes, absolutely fine for both


Thank you for the quick reply SixStar  thats great, will definitely be switching them both to the same one, also although it's salmon flavour I have been thinking of adding some salmon oil to my older dogs food for her joints, skin,coat etc..is this recommended or not?


----------



## SixStar

Julie woo said:


> Thank you for the quick reply SixStar  thats great, will definitely be switching them both to the same one, also although it's salmon flavour I have been thinking of adding some salmon oil to my older dogs food for her joints, skin,coat etc..is this recommended or not?


I'm a big fan of salmon oil  All my dogs - aged 4 to 12 - have it daily.


----------



## Julie woo

SixStar said:


> I'm a big fan of salmon oil  All my dogs - aged 4 to 12 - have it daily.


Brilliant thank you SixStar :thumbup:


----------



## Renata

Julie woo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 12 year old springer x collie and a 13 week old springer x cocker spaniel, both of them are on wainwrights salmon and potato suitable for their ages (senior 7+ and puppy 2-18 months), have been reading through the posts on here and noticed a few have said that dogs can be fed on the same food whatever their age..am I right in thinking that if I bought the 1-7 age food that they could both have it? I think it says not suitable for dogs under 6 months. Also would portion sizes be the same?? Thanks :thumbup:


Puppies should be fed food for puppies (it is higher in protein and more energy dense). It is OK to feed senior dogs food for adult dogs. No need to buy senior dog food for senior dogs.


----------



## Goblin

Renata said:


> Puppies should be fed food for puppies (it is higher in protein and more energy dense). It is OK to feed senior dogs food for adult dogs. No need to buy senior dog food for senior dogs.


Prove it, not simply by repetition of the marketing  I personally do not buy into the marketing. Quality of the food is the important factor. I know of no animal once weaned which needs special growing stage food.


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> Puppies should be fed food for puppies (it is higher in protein and more energy dense). It is OK to feed senior dogs food for adult dogs. No need to buy senior dog food for senior dogs.


Wow, you again. You don't half spend a lot of time in a thread you so passionately hate :lol:

Juliewoo - adult food is perfectly fine for pups  Believe it or not, they managed to survive perfectly well, going back 20 years when there was no such thing as 'puppy food'


----------



## Renata

Goblin said:


> Prove it, not simply by repetition of the marketing  I personally do not buy into the marketing. Quality of the food is the important factor. I know of no animal once weaned which needs special growing stage food.


Feeding the Growing Puppy, Canine Nutrition, Lowell Ackerman, D.V.M
"Nutritional deficiencies and/or imbalances during this period are more devastating than at any other time. During this phase, your dog develops a functitioning immune system, dramatically adds bone and muscle mass, and he learns all about his new environment, developing proper socialization behaviors all the while. There is no more critical time to ensure proper nutrition.
Puppies in their active growth phase should be fed a high quality diet that meets their specific nutritional needs."
Any book on canine nutrition you open, you will read how important it is to feed puppies the right diet. It is no marketing.


----------



## StormyThai

Renata said:


> Feeding the Growing Puppy, Canine Nutrition, Lowell Ackerman, D.V.M
> "Nutritional deficiencies and/or imbalances during this period are more devastating than at any other time. During this phase, your dog develops a functitioning immune system, dramatically adds bone and muscle mass, and he learns all about his new environment, developing proper socialization behaviors all the while. There is no more critical time to ensure proper nutrition.
> Puppies in their active growth phase should be fed a high quality diet that meets their specific nutritional needs."
> Any book on canine nutrition you open, you will read how important it is to feed puppies the right diet. It is no marketing.


Quoting a random statement without the link from where it came from proves nothing.

Ohh and to add, what you have said means nothing...of course without proper nutrition a growing puppy will suffer..that was not what you were asked to prove..

What you were asked to prove was this:


> Puppies should be fed food for puppies (it is higher in protein and more energy dense). It is OK to feed senior dogs food for adult dogs. No need to buy senior dog food for senior dogs.


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> Wow, you again. You don't half spend a lot of time in a thread you so passionately hate :lol:
> 
> Juliewoo - adult food is perfectly fine for pups  Believe it or not, they managed to survive perfectly well, going back 20 years when there was no such thing as 'puppy food'


You are not right here. I like this thread and I "like"your confidence in giving people advice on canine nutrition without being nutritionist.
Maybe in those 20 years there was some research done and the truth is somewhere else.


----------



## Nonnie

Renata said:


> You are not right here. I like this thread and I like your confidence in giving people advice on canine nutrition without being nutritionist.
> Maybe in those 20 years there was some research done and the truth is somewhere else.


Nor is the vet you just quoted.

He's a dermatologist.


----------



## SixStar

Renata said:


> You are not right here. I like this thread and I "like"your confidence in giving people advice on canine nutrition without being nutritionist.
> Maybe in those 20 years there was some research done and the truth is somewhere else.


:Yawn: :Yawn:

Never ever claimed to be one.

Back on ignore until I need my next laugh


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

*Puppy Food : *

Turkey (33%) (Turkey Meat Meal, Turkey Gravy), Brown Rice (26%), Barley (15%), Potato Protein (9%), Rapeseed Oil (7%), Whole Linseed (4%), Sugar Beet Pulp (4%), Alfalfa (1%), Minerals (includes Kelp 250mg/KgYucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Seaweed (0.4%).

Additives:

Protein 30%, Crude Fibre 3%, Oils and Fats 14%, Crude Ash 7%, Moisture 10%.

*Adult Food : *

Turkey Meal (36%), Brown Rice (26%), Barley, Poultry Fat, Pea Protein, Digest, Minerals, Yeasts, Linseed (1%), Lucerne, Seaweed Meal (0.5%), Prebiotic-Mannan Oligosaccharides, Cranberry Extract Powder (500mg/kg), Rosemary Extract (300mg/kg), Yucca Extract (100mg/kg).

Additives:

Protein 30%; Crude Fibres 2.5%; Crude Oils and Fats 18%; Crude Ash 10%. Moisture 7%.

In fact the adult one in this case has more crude oils and fats than the puppy food. Same amount of protein the puppy is a little more fibrous but that is about it.

You will find high quality food producers do not to a "puppy" version, they recommend you feeding a little more than you would for an adult.


----------



## Goblin

Renata said:


> Puppies in their active growth phase should be fed a high quality diet that meets their specific nutritional needs.


There you have it, quality matters, not a label such as "puppy food" making you think it's what you need.


----------



## ArdenGrange

With regard to feeding commercial adult dog food to puppies; it depends on the product and it's nutritional composition (in particular the calcium to phosphorous ratio and its level of vitamin A and D). SOME adult foods are fine to feed to puppies, others may not be suitable. Much also depends on the age and size of the puppy concerned and where they're at with their development. Some adult foods are fine for the later growth stages but may not be sufficiently energy dense for very early development. 

Lots of people like to feed their pups the same as their adult dogs for convenience and economy, but the best thing to do if you're not sure is check with the manufacturer concerned because all cases are different. Some brands market their food as "suitable for all ages" which can be helpful, but otherwise it is best to be on the safe side and ask.


----------



## ArdenGrange

Oops, forgot to also mention about feeding quantities. 

If you do feed a suitable adult product to a puppy, bear in mind the instructions as to how much to give on the pack are for adults. Puppies have a higher metabolic energy requirement, so for example, a 10kg pup who still has a significant amount of upward growth to complete is going to need more calories (and more food) than a fully grown adult weighing the same so you will need to ask the manufacturer how much food would be suitable based on current weight and age.


----------



## AllthingsRodent

Does this sound like a good food to give a dog

Barking Heads Tender Loving Care (Chicken Adult)

Composition* Freshly Prepared Deboned Chicken 27%, Dried Chicken 21%, Brown Rice, Oats, White Rice, Freshly Prepared Deboned Trout 5%, Lucerne, Chicken Fat 3.5%, Chicken Stock 2.5%, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Dried Carrot, Dried Tomato, Hip & Joint Care (Glucosamine 350mg/kg, MSM 350mg/kg, Chondroitin 240mg/kg)

Analytical Constituents Crude Protein 25%, Fat Content 17.5%, Inorganic Matter 7.5%, Crude Fibre 2.5%, Moisture 8%, Omega-6 (3.6%), Omega-3 (1%)

and this flavour?

Barking Heads Fusspot Salmon and Potato Dog Food

Composition* Freshly Prepared Deboned Salmon 26%, Sweet Potato, Dried Salmon 14%, Oats, Potato, Salmon Oil 5%, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Stock 1.5%, Seaweed, Dried Tomato, Hip & Joint Care (Glucosamine 350mg/kg, MSM 350mg/kg, Chondroitin 240mg/kg)

Analytical Constituents Crude Protein 22%, Fat Content 16%, Inorganic Matter 6.5%, Crude Fibre 3%, Moisture 8%, Omega-6 (3.6%), Omega-3 (2.1%)

All information is from their website


----------



## Tanji

Wants to be good at the price it sells at. Think top quality ones like Wolfheart are bigger bags and consequently better value for money


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I've just put my Morkie on this and for the first time he loves it and my Yorkie likes it too! They sent me some free samples to try my older Yorkie on to help with his tummy troubles really good.


----------



## Renata

StormyThai said:


> Quoting a random statement without the link from where it came from proves nothing.
> 
> Ohh and to add, what you have said means nothing...of course without proper nutrition a growing puppy will suffer..that was not what you were asked to prove..
> 
> What you were asked to prove was this:


OK, there is no link. You can do what I did. I ordered a book, paid for it and read it. There are no links.v


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> :Yawn: :Yawn:
> 
> Never ever claimed to be one.
> 
> Back on ignore until I need my next laugh


I hope I will never ever be like You. Repeating silly
things over and over again. ....Empty fillers... Indigestible grains.... Cheap fillers... 
Sorry but You should invest into some education.


----------



## StormyThai

Renata said:


> OK, there is no link. You can do what I did. I ordered a book, paid for it and read it. There are no links.v


That still doesn't answer the question posed to you.
You were asked to prove your statement:



> Puppies should be fed food for puppies (it is higher in protein and more energy dense). It is OK to feed senior dogs food for adult dogs. No need to buy senior dog food for senior dogs.


So either prove it, or maybe it is you that needs to educate themselves more


----------



## Renata

Nonnie said:


> Nor is the vet you just quoted.
> 
> He's a dermatologist.


Lowell Ackerman D.V.M., Ph.D. Is a nutritional consultant and board-certified veterinary dermatologist. He is the past editor of Advances in Nutrition and has authored 66 books and more than 150 articles in various professional journals and periodicals. Dr. Ackerman is a member of the American Academy of Veterinary Nutrition and Preventive Medicine and the American Institute of Nutrition. He has lectured and written extensively on the subject of nutrition across the US, Canada and Europe. 
(http://www.pet-zone.com)


----------



## bud

hi have read through the post but still confused lol my 9 week old border collie puppy is currently on beta puppy food which he was weaned onto by breader when i spoke to the vet she said it is an ok food and dont bother changing if he was eating it ok he is eating 4 meals a day and he keep eating trying to eat he grass and mud in the garden also trys to eat the woodshavings that fall out of guinea pigs cage i have heard he could be doing this as he is not getting enough from his food although he is a puppy he doesnt try to eat anything other than the above very well behaved. 
I am not looking to spend a fortune but understand he wont be getting enough from store bought makes.
If i can have a couple of suggestings that would be great also is just dry food enough or does he need fressh meat aswell
thanks


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Apparently there appears to be about three reasons a dog eats grass: 1. They could be feeling ill in some way and they eat the grass to purge themselves. 2. They are lacking nutrients from their food and eat the grass ect to supplement their diet. 3.They just like the taste of it.
In my experience my dogs have eaten grass to make themselves sick when they need worming or feel unwell.
I have always supplemented the dry food with a little chicken or other wet food just to give them more meat protein and to stop them getting bored with the kibble but I do agree with you that it's very confusing. Vets on the whole don't seem to be very knowledgeable about what constitutes good dog food.
By the way Sixstar thank for this thread I have compared the information with other dog nutritional web site for example 'which' and it is very accurate. I cannot understand why some people honk it acceptable to be verbally abusive and whilst everyone has their opinion I believe you should be educated enough to write your opinions in a positive, constructive way. Not just for the sake of rubbishing someone's ideas because they differ from your own.
Thanks for your time and informative ideas they have helped me no end since I bought Denzil!


----------



## hackertime

bud said:


> hi have read through the post but still confused lol my 9 week old border collie puppy is currently on beta puppy food which he was weaned onto by breader when i spoke to the vet she said it is an ok food and dont bother changing if he was eating it ok he is eating 4 meals a day and he keep eating trying to eat he grass and mud in the garden also trys to eat the woodshavings that fall out of guinea pigs cage i have heard he could be doing this as he is not getting enough from his food although he is a puppy he doesnt try to eat anything other than the above very well behaved.
> I am not looking to spend a fortune but understand he wont be getting enough from store bought makes.
> If i can have a couple of suggestings that would be great also is just dry food enough or does he need fressh meat aswell
> thanks


I took my pup off beta purina as soon as i began to research it ,we are now on millies wolfheart which is a million percent better ,but my boy still scavengers around the garden trying to eat leaves ,freshly cut grass etc !!!!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

bud said:


> hi have read through the post but still confused lol my 9 week old border collie puppy is currently on beta puppy food which he was weaned onto by breader when i spoke to the vet she said it is an ok food and dont bother changing if he was eating it ok he is eating 4 meals a day and he keep eating trying to eat he grass and mud in the garden also trys to eat the woodshavings that fall out of guinea pigs cage i have heard he could be doing this as he is not getting enough from his food although he is a puppy he doesnt try to eat anything other than the above very well behaved.
> I am not looking to spend a fortune but understand he wont be getting enough from store bought makes.
> If i can have a couple of suggestings that would be great also is just dry food enough or does he need fressh meat aswell
> thanks


" Spending a fortune " actually works out cheaper

For example I will show you two foods, One Expensive high quality food and One cheap bad quality food

*Millies Wolfheart *

Hunter Mix - £56.99 for a 14.5KG bag 
As an adult a border collie will require around 250 - 270grams of this food per day. So a bag would last anywhere between 53-58 days

*Bakers Complete *

Tasty Beef & Country Vegetables - £27.46 for a 15KG bag 
As an adult a border collie will require 330-380 grams of this food per day. A bag would last around 39 days

That is a rough feeding guide of course, some dogs need more and some dogs need less. You also must factor in any health issues caused by low quality food including allergies / intolerance and cancer in some cases as low quality foods are often known to contain carcinogenics etc etc.

In the long run , although it looks more expensive it ends up cheaper


----------



## dr watson

hi there, about the grass eating dogs... i have one nearly 2 year old rumanian rescue bitch who will eat grass every day as part of her daily walks... except if she is feeling sick! and the other 2 year old tibetan terrier castrated dog who adores cut and nearly fermented grass... which makes him get the runners...but he seems to get the hang of fresh grass now that we have to stop for the bitch to get her daily intake.. both dogs are on a grain free highly rated dry food and at first i was very concerned about the grass eating... as old rumours had stuck with me...but i am more relaxed about this now... because the dogs are perfectly healthy and doing fine and if they eat grass... it doesnt freak me out anymore.


----------



## bud

Went down to pet shop this morning and got a bag of applaws and a bag of James wellbeloved will trying mixing with his food and see which one he prefers if not will try wolf heart


----------



## hackertime

bud said:


> Went down to pet shop this morning and got a bag of applaws and a bag of James wellbeloved will trying mixing with his food and see which one he prefers if not will try wolf heart


You can order samples of millies online 200g,500g and 700g think they start at £1.50 upto £5 so not a lot i get a 12kg sack of the gundog for £36.99 (delivered ) lasts about a month but depends how much you feed per day


----------



## SixStar

Doing a few updates to the Index over the weekend as some of the info is getting a little out of date now.

I'll recheck and update prices accordingly, same with ingredients and pack sizes. And I'll be adding price per kilo to the listings too. 

I am considering changing the feeding costs to being based on a 25kg dog as I think this is more 'average dog size' than the 15kg it is currently based on? Let me know your thoughts (and please excuse appearances whilst I do all the alterations!).


----------



## Lilylass

Sounds good SixStar! 

Cost / kg would be fantastic as that's what I generally use when comparing foods cost wise - but i appreciate others may find the cost / dog easier


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Sounds good SixStar!
> 
> Cost / kg would be fantastic as that's what I generally use when comparing foods cost wise - but i appreciate others may find the cost / dog easier


I'll be keeping the price/dog as well as adding price/kilo - so hopefully easier for all.


----------



## Tilldob

My Tillie has been diagnosed with Lymphoma and having Chemo. At present i feed raw minces but am concerned that she could pick up a bug from the raw food because her immune system is low. Anyone any suggestions of a good quality kibble. She is allergic to Chicken.


----------



## Sarah H

Tilldob said:


> My Tillie has been diagnosed with Lymphoma and having Chemo. At present i feed raw minces but am concerned that she could pick up a bug from the raw food because her immune system is low. Anyone any suggestions of a good quality kibble. She is allergic to Chicken.


I'm sorry Tillie is ill 

If you have a look through this list then you should find something to suit her. I personally feed Millies Wolfheart, it's UK made, gluten free, and has no chicken or dairy in it (which reminds me I need to order more!). There are a few different recipes so you could buy a few samples to see which she likes best. They also have a good selection of treats


----------



## GadgetDaddy

Hiya,

My new pup (18 weeks) now has the runs with Millies Wolfheart Salmon and Veg my 2 year old Yorkie is fine with it, looks as though its to rich for the pup, can anyone recommend a "Green" (not eco green but green on this list) alternative

Best Regards


----------



## Goblin

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My new pup (18 weeks) now has the runs with Millies Wolfheart Salmon and Veg


Are you sure you are not over feeding, very easy to do with such potentially small portions. Although it may well be too rich, overfeeding can also produce loose poop.


----------



## Sarah H

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My new pup (18 weeks) now has the runs with Millies Wolfheart Salmon and Veg my 2 year old Yorkie is fine with it, looks as though its to rich for the pup, can anyone recommend a "Green" (not eco green but green on this list) alternative
> 
> Best Regards


The Salmon & Veg isn't for every dog as it is very rich, I'd just try and different recipe. Plus if you're over feeding them, even by a little bit they get the runs. Either cut it back by a bit or pick a new recipe to try, riverside and countryside are the best to start with usually 

Or you could give them a ring, they're really good at advising feeing guidelines when people are having problems.


----------



## hackertime

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My new pup (18 weeks) now has the runs with Millies Wolfheart Salmon and Veg my 2 year old Yorkie is fine with it, looks as though its to rich for the pup, can anyone recommend a "Green" (not eco green but green on this list) alternative
> 
> Best Regards


The gundog version ,riverside both went down well here .eagerly awaiting new endurance and utility !


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> The gundog version ,riverside both went down well here .eagerly awaiting new endurance and utility !


I was looking at the Endurance the other day as I am struggling to keep weight on Blade and we have swapped back to dry for a little while.

Can anyone explain how the lowered meat content and upped vegetables are better for endurance?


----------



## Geolgrad

Both Hera and Nyx (10.5 months old) has soft poops after trying the salmon version of Millies Wolfheart. I think it is too rich for some dogs. They were fine with the countryside mix though we split their meals over 3 feeds as they're still puppies (just :sad. 
I'd suggest cutting the food down by 10g and see if there is an improvement, if not try a different flavour.


----------



## Sarah H

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I was looking at the Endurance the other day as I am struggling to keep weight on Blade and we have swapped back to dry for a little while.
> 
> Can anyone explain how the lowered meat content and upped vegetables are better for endurance?


Yeah the veggies is what gives them the energy, it's the carbs. Rather than the protein which is more for slowly building muscle mass.

Basically the protein gets used for building muscle first and foremost, then for energy. The veggies provide the carbs for instant energy, and if it is not all burned off then it is converted into fat. This is why it's good for dogs who are active but maybe need a bit more covering as they should burn it up, but not all.

Hope that makes sense!

My lot tried gundog which is a 50/50 but weren't very impressed, they love Farmer's Mix best (60/40) which I mix with Countryside (70/30).


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Sarah H said:


> Yeah the veggies is what gives them the energy, it's the carbs. Rather than the protein which is more for slowly building muscle mass.
> 
> Basically the protein gets used for building muscle first and foremost, then for energy. The veggies provide the carbs for instant energy, and if it is not all burned off then it is converted into fat. This is why it's good for dogs who are active but maybe need a bit more covering as they should burn it up, but not all.
> 
> Hope that makes sense!
> 
> My lot tried gundog which is a 50/50 but weren't very impressed, they love Farmer's Mix best (60/40) which I mix with Countryside (70/30).


Brilliant thank you  I tried the Countryside with mine and it went through them like nobodies business so I decided to feed Lukullus instead which agrees with them but still not seeing the weight go on as I would like.

My two eldest Sibes are extremely active, we go scootering and on up to 10 miles of walking per day, however if I shovel them full of more food it upsets their tums so this is definitely something worth looking into.

I was raw feeding before and at one point Blade was getting over 1KG a day and still looking too thin. I think he definitely needs a mix of Carbs and Protein.


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Brilliant thank you  I tried the Countryside with mine and it went through them like nobodies business so I decided to feed Lukullus instead which agrees with them but still not seeing the weight go on as I would like.
> 
> My two eldest Sibes are extremely active, we go scootering and on up to 10 miles of walking per day, however if I shovel them full of more food it upsets their tums so this is definitely something worth looking into.
> 
> I was raw feeding before and at one point Blade was getting over 1KG a day and still looking too thin. I think he definitely needs a mix of Carbs and Protein.


Dont know if you have seen it on millies fb page but theres a new chart showing activity levels per day to which recipe may suit better personally havnt tried the salmon version just going to keep working through the 50/50 2 new ones available soon and then a tripe mix coming so will keep us going


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> Dont know if you have seen it on millies fb page but theres a new chart showing activity levels per day to which recipe may suit better personally havnt tried the salmon version just going to keep working through the 50/50 2 new ones available soon and then a tripe mix coming so will keep us going


Thank you I've had a read  I may be swapping over to the endurance it seems like it would suit my lot to the ground.


----------



## Sarah H

hackertime said:


> Dont know if you have seen it on millies fb page but theres a new chart showing activity levels per day to which recipe may suit better personally havnt tried the salmon version just going to keep working through the 50/50 2 new ones available soon and then a tripe mix coming so will keep us going


Yeah I love the activity levels chart, really helpful 

I can't wait for the tripe recipe, bet my lot will love it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Sarah H said:


> Yeah I love the activity levels chart, really helpful
> 
> I can't wait for the tripe recipe, bet my lot will love it


I was looking at the Pooch and Co Endurance Tripe a few weeks ago

A Wheat Free Tripe Natural Dog Food | Pooch and Company


----------



## GadgetDaddy

Hiya, Thanks for the replies Ive went and ordered some of the APPLAWS which features as a "Green" dog food its chicken based so Im hoping for better poops from the pup

regards


----------



## hackertime

Mwh endurance and utility available now posted on the fb page


----------



## Lizzytish6

Brilliant resource!! As a new puppy owner this is invaluable to ensure I am giving him the best start in life.

Thank you! 



Liz aka Gus's Mum


----------



## SixStar

I've finished updating the Index - RDA and feeding costs have been changed from being based on a 15kg to a 25kg dog and price per kilo is now included for each food. I've also updated prices, pack sizes and ingredients accordingly.


----------



## Labradoodlemad

I have a lively 8 month old mini Labradoodle, she has been on Orijen from the time we first got her and I have to say that she is extremely fit and her coat is fantastic....... so no complaints at all about feeding her the puppy range that they do..... its just that she is bored with it! Even when I add in some chopped chicken she doesn't eat it with gusto!! has to be coaxed and never finishes it! Has anyone else got a fussy eater that they have found a very appetising feed for? 

Thanks.

PS this is a very informative thread thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## GadgetDaddy

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hiya, Thanks for the replies Ive went and ordered some of the APPLAWS which features as a "Green" dog food its chicken based so Im hoping for better poops from the pup
> 
> regards


Hi, Im back.. my 20 week old Cockerpoo is a lot better with the Applaws kibble but still is a bit loose and soft, so looking at options again, my guess is that its the richness of the previous Millies wolfheart and the Applaws with its high meat content so Im thinking that it needs to be a lower meat content and more vegetables.....so has anyone been through anything similar or can recommend another brand for us to try to firm up his stools, green or orange would be fine

best regards


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hi, Im back.. my 20 week old Cockerpoo is a lot better with the Applaws kibble but still is a bit loose and soft, so looking at options again, my guess is that its the richness of the previous Millies wolfheart and the Applaws with its high meat content so Im thinking that it needs to be a lower meat content and more vegetables.....so has anyone been through anything similar or can recommend another brand for us to try to firm up his stools, green or orange would be fine
> 
> best regards


We are currently using Lukullus which agrees with mine

I've tried Millies which made mine loose too


----------



## GadgetDaddy

Thanks thats the sort of experience that people have had that Im looking for

Just reread my message and the last sentance refers to the colour guide of the index and not the prefered colour of the stools....lol


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

GadgetDaddy said:


> Thanks thats the sort of experience that people have had that Im looking for
> 
> Just reread my message and the last sentance refers to the colour guide of the index and not the prefered colour of the stools....lol


Hahaha, although the want is to go for something in the green list the reality is that it won't always suit our dogs. I find lower meat content food sits much better with mine. They are doing really well on Lukullus and we've had no upset tums
I also get some of the tins of wet for a bit of variety and that doesn't upset their stomach either.


----------



## StormyThai

Did you just try one recipe from Millies or did you try a few?

The salmon and veg is a bit rich for Thai and can make him a bit loose but the riverside is perfect for him.

It might be worth trying a different recipe, or even phoning them up (they are always very helpful) to ask their nutritionist for advice


----------



## GadgetDaddy

I emailed them with all the info and asked for advice etc, never heard back from them


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

StormyThai said:


> Did you just try one recipe from Millies or did you try a few?
> 
> The salmon and veg is a bit rich for Thai and can make him a bit loose but the riverside is perfect for him.
> 
> It might be worth trying a different recipe, or even phoning them up (they are always very helpful) to ask their nutritionist for advice


I have been looking at their new endurance and utility mixes they look perfect for my lot!


----------



## Hanwombat

When Io used to be on MWH she had the salmon and loved it  But her stomach seems to manage anything - except raw fish.


----------



## hackertime

GadgetDaddy said:


> I emailed them with all the info and asked for advice etc, never heard back from them


join the facebook page if you can whe]n i first emailed my msg had gone into the spam filter once i msgd them on fb they found my msg and replied straightaway dont be put of keep trying i find their advice brill or ring if you can


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I have been looking at their new endurance and utility mixes they look perfect for my lot!


picking my endurance up from happy tails on fri cant wait gundog is going down very well here


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> picking my endurance up from happy tails on fri cant wait gundog is going down very well here


Oh bugger you are near me!!! lol x


----------



## SixStar

GadgetDaddy said:


> Hi, Im back.. my 20 week old Cockerpoo is a lot better with the Applaws kibble but still is a bit loose and soft, so looking at options again, my guess is that its the richness of the previous Millies wolfheart and the Applaws with its high meat content so Im thinking that it needs to be a lower meat content and more vegetables.....so has anyone been through anything similar or can recommend another brand for us to try to firm up his stools, green or orange would be fine
> 
> best regards


Have you tried reducing the amount you are feeding?

Loose and soft stools are often a sign of overfeeding, and it is very easy to do with the very high quality foods as they're very concentrated and the RDA doesn't look like a lot.


----------



## Tanji

Have been going through updated list very good can you confirm your guide (emphasise guide) for amount is a 25kg?
Also do you know what is the least expensive green and orange in your list? 
if not I will have to re-look
Ta
Ken


----------



## Legoloon

Are there any thoughts on the Kirkland puppy brand at Costco? I couldn't see it listed and we bought it on advise of the vet telling us to look for a food with over 20% meat content, which this does but that's all we knew to look for.


----------



## SixStar

Tanji said:


> Have been going through updated list very good can you confirm your guide (emphasise guide) for amount is a 25kg?
> Also do you know what is the least expensive green and orange in your list?
> if not I will have to re-look
> Ta
> Ken


Yes, listings are now based on a 25kg dog. Not sure about prices off the top of my head I'm afraid.



Legoloon said:


> Are there any thoughts on the Kirkland puppy brand at Costco? I couldn't see it listed and we bought it on advise of the vet telling us to look for a food with over 20% meat content, which this does but that's all we knew to look for.


Have you got an ingredients list? I can't find one.


----------



## Legoloon

Hope you can read this

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## SixStar

Legoloon said:


> Hope you can read this
> 
> Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


Great, thanks.

I'd list it as an Orange - reasonable meat content, but quite a lot of grain.


----------



## Happy Paws2

*Green Dog Food​**Trout and Salmon*

Additional Information

Weight 8.00kg
Ingredients	
Trout 27%, Salmon 23%, Pea 19%, Sweet Potato 10%, Potato 8%, Lentils & Herbs 7%, Potato starch, Linseed, Carrot, Tomato, Spinach, Cranberry, Salmon Oil.

Macro nutrients	
Vitamins and minerals: Vitamin A, B complex, C, D, E, K Biotin, Beta carotene, Cholecalciferol, Calcium, Chloride, Chromium, Choline, Cobalt, Copper, Folic Acid Iodine, Iron, Lysine, Methionine, Magnesium, Manganese, Niacin, Phosphorus, Potassium, Riboflavin, Selenium, Sodium, Sulphur, Thiamine, Tocopherol, Zinc, plus other essential trace elements. Natural sources of vitamins and minerals. Naturally Preserved

Analysis	
Protein 23.5%, Oil 13%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 6.5%, Moisture 8%, Omega 6  1.21%, Omega 3  3.6%.

Additional Information

Weight	8.00 kg
Macro nutrients	
Lamb (28% dry » 61% fresh*), whole white rice, vegetables and herbs (15%), whole brown rice (14%), whole oats, whole barley, lamb fat.

Micro nutrients	
Vitamins: A, Beta Carotene, C, D, E, K, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Niacin, B complex. Choline, Folic Acid, Calcium, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Phos, Selenium, Zinc. Plus all other essential elements. All from natural sources.

Analysis	
Protein  21% Oil  9.5% Fibre  3% Ash  7.5%

*Lamb and Rice*

Additional Information

Weight	8.00 kg
Macro nutrients	
Lamb (28% dry » 61% fresh*), whole white rice, vegetables and herbs (15%), whole brown rice (14%), whole oats, whole barley, lamb fat.

Micro nutrients	
Vitamins: A, Beta Carotene, C, D, E, K, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Niacin, B complex. Choline, Folic Acid, Calcium, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Phos, Selenium, Zinc. Plus all other essential elements. All from natural sources.

Analysis	
Protein  21% Oil  9.5% Fibre  3% Ash  7.5%

Weight	12.00 kg
Macro nutrients	
Lamb (28% dry » 61% fresh*), whole white rice, vegetables and herbs (15%), whole brown rice (14%), whole oats, whole barley, lamb fat.

Micro nutrients	
Vitamins: A, Beta Carotene, C, D, E, K, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Niacin, B complex. Choline, Folic Acid, Calcium, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Phos, Selenium, Zinc. Plus all other essential elements. All from natural sources.

Analysis	
Protein  21% Oil  9.5% Fibre  3% Ash  7.5%


----------



## Legoloon

SixStar said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> I'd list it as an Orange - reasonable meat content, but quite a lot of grain.


Thanks, that's really appreciated


----------



## SixStar

Happy Paws said:


> *Green Dog Food​**Trout and Salmon*
> 
> Additional Information
> 
> Weight 8.00kg
> Ingredients
> Trout 27%, Salmon 23%, Pea 19%, Sweet Potato 10%, Potato 8%, Lentils & Herbs 7%, Potato starch, Linseed, Carrot, Tomato, Spinach, Cranberry, Salmon Oil.
> 
> Macro nutrients
> Vitamins and minerals: Vitamin A, B complex, C, D, E, K Biotin, Beta carotene, Cholecalciferol, Calcium, Chloride, Chromium, Choline, Cobalt, Copper, Folic Acid Iodine, Iron, Lysine, Methionine, Magnesium, Manganese, Niacin, Phosphorus, Potassium, Riboflavin, Selenium, Sodium, Sulphur, Thiamine, Tocopherol, Zinc, plus other essential trace elements. Natural sources of vitamins and minerals. Naturally Preserved
> 
> Analysis
> Protein 23.5%, Oil 13%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 6.5%, Moisture 8%, Omega 6  1.21%, Omega 3  3.6%.
> 
> Additional Information
> 
> Weight	8.00 kg
> Macro nutrients
> Lamb (28% dry » 61% fresh*), whole white rice, vegetables and herbs (15%), whole brown rice (14%), whole oats, whole barley, lamb fat.
> 
> Micro nutrients
> Vitamins: A, Beta Carotene, C, D, E, K, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Niacin, B complex. Choline, Folic Acid, Calcium, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Phos, Selenium, Zinc. Plus all other essential elements. All from natural sources.
> 
> Analysis
> Protein  21% Oil  9.5% Fibre  3% Ash  7.5%
> 
> *Lamb and Rice*
> 
> Additional Information
> 
> Weight	8.00 kg
> Macro nutrients
> Lamb (28% dry » 61% fresh*), whole white rice, vegetables and herbs (15%), whole brown rice (14%), whole oats, whole barley, lamb fat.
> 
> Micro nutrients
> Vitamins: A, Beta Carotene, C, D, E, K, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Niacin, B complex. Choline, Folic Acid, Calcium, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Phos, Selenium, Zinc. Plus all other essential elements. All from natural sources.
> 
> Analysis
> Protein  21% Oil  9.5% Fibre  3% Ash  7.5%
> 
> Weight	12.00 kg
> Macro nutrients
> Lamb (28% dry » 61% fresh*), whole white rice, vegetables and herbs (15%), whole brown rice (14%), whole oats, whole barley, lamb fat.
> 
> Micro nutrients
> Vitamins: A, Beta Carotene, C, D, E, K, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Niacin, B complex. Choline, Folic Acid, Calcium, Chromium, Iron, Magnesium, Phos, Selenium, Zinc. Plus all other essential elements. All from natural sources.
> 
> Analysis
> Protein  21% Oil  9.5% Fibre  3% Ash  7.5%


???

Green Dog is already listed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

So sorry, I missed it.


----------



## cold tootsies

Hi and thanks for such a fantastic, informative guide SixStar-much appreciated .

I have a beautiful 5 month old Labrador girl who has until now been fed on James Wellbeloved (fish & rice, turkey & rice or lamb & rice). She was weaned on JWB ( plus hotdogs and burgers apparently :-0) so I just kept her on it.

After extensive research on here and the dog food index/guide link, I'm wondering if she might be better on something else?

My only concerns with the JWB is that she itches quite alot, her stools sometimes get looser and slightly runny as the day goes on and she is prone to gas. 

Ideally I would like to get her the very best quality food I can afford (nothing much more expensive than JWB but happy to pay a few pounds more for better quality).

I'm thinking Simpson's salmon and potato, Skinners, Taste of The Wild, Millie's Wolfheart or Fish4Dogs might be my best bets- which would be the best out of those please? 

She is also a prolific scavenger and her latest snack of choice is cat poo :-(. I'm hoping a better quality food might displace some of the scavenging.

She adores the Fish4dogs samples she's tried but I'm not too impressed to hear about the change of ingredients.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Saw this on zooplus and noticed it's not in the index

Greenwoods Adult  Fish & Rice

Ingredients:
26% white fish (fish meal and freshly prepared white fish), 24% white rice, 20% brown rice, 15% barley, whole linseed, salmon stock, salmon oil, peas, alfalfa, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, natural seaweed, omega 3 supplement, chicory extract, calcium carbonate, yucca extract, dandelion
Calorie content per 100g: 3300kcal

Additives per kg:
Nutritional additives: Vitamin A (as retinyl acetate) 14400 IU, vitamin D3 (as cholecalciferol) 2165 IU, vitamin E (as alpha tocopherol acetate) 145mg
Trace elements: Iron (ferrous (II)-sulphate, monohydrate) 160mg , zinc (zinc sulphate, monohydrate) 133.5mg, manganese (as manganous (II) sulphate, monohydrate) 105mg, copper (cupric(II) sulphate, pentahydrate) 58mg, iodine (calcium iodide anhydrous) 1.58mg 
selenium (sodium selenite) 0.64mg

Greenwoods Adult ? Fish & Rice | Free P&P orders £29+ at zooplus


----------



## SixStar

cold tootsies said:


> Hi and thanks for such a fantastic, informative guide SixStar-much appreciated .
> 
> I have a beautiful 5 month old Labrador girl who has until now been fed on James Wellbeloved (fish & rice, turkey & rice or lamb & rice). She was weaned on JWB ( plus hotdogs and burgers apparently :-0) so I just kept her on it.
> 
> After extensive research on here and the dog food index/guide link, I'm wondering if she might be better on something else?
> 
> My only concerns with the JWB is that she itches quite alot, her stools sometimes get looser and slightly runny as the day goes on and she is prone to gas.
> 
> Ideally I would like to get her the very best quality food I can afford (nothing much more expensive than JWB but happy to pay a few pounds more for better quality).
> 
> I'm thinking Simpson's salmon and potato, Skinners, Taste of The Wild, Millie's Wolfheart or Fish4Dogs might be my best bets- which would be the best out of those please?
> 
> She is also a prolific scavenger and her latest snack of choice is cat poo :-(. I'm hoping a better quality food might displace some of the scavenging.
> 
> She adores the Fish4dogs samples she's tried but I'm not too impressed to hear about the change of ingredients.


If she's quite an itchy girl, I think I would be inclined to see how she is on grain free.

I really don't rate F4D anymore, their ingredient change totally ruined what was once an excellent food. Skinners is a good budged feed, but not too dissimilar to JWB in terms of ingredients.

Out of the foods you mentioned, I would give Millies Wolfheart a whirl. I personally think it's the best range of kibble available at the moment. The folk who own the company are very knowledgeable and would be able to help you choose on the best variety to start your girl on. They do a couple of fishy flavours which might be popular with your girl if she liked the taste of F4D.



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Saw this on zooplus and noticed it's not in the index
> 
> Greenwoods Adult  Fish & Rice
> 
> Greenwoods Adult ? Fish & Rice | Free P&P orders £29+ at zooplus


Thanks, now added 

*GREENWOODS (fish & rice) *

*Price (12kg):* £29.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 385g
*Daily feeding cost:* 96p

*Ingredients:* White fish (26%) [fish meal and freshly prepared white fish]), white rice (24%), brown rice (20%), barley (15%) , whole linseed, salmon stock, salmon oil, peas, alfalfa, sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, natural seaweed, omega 3 supplement, chicory extract, calcium carbonate, yucca extract, dandelion

A very middle of the road kibble - very grain heavy!


----------



## Blackadder

Labradoodlemad said:


> I have a lively 8 month old mini Labradoodle, she has been on Orijen from the time we first got her and I have to say that she is extremely fit and her coat is fantastic....... so no complaints at all about feeding her the puppy range that they do..... its just that she is bored with it! Even when I add in some chopped chicken she doesn't eat it with gusto!! has to be coaxed and never finishes it! Has anyone else got a fussy eater that they have found a very appetising feed for?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS this is a very informative thread thanks for taking the time to put it together.


Late reply I know but...

Try substituting some Orijen for tinned Sardines & mix together. Cheap own brand Tesco, Asda are fine & at around 40p per tin it's not going to break the bank if she doesn't like them.... mine absolutely love them.


----------



## hackertime

Are there any plans to review all the millies wolfheart recipes particularly the new 50 /50 foods ?


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Are there any plans to review all the millies wolfheart recipes particularly the new 50 /50 foods ?


No, all in the range would be a Green, so I'm just keeping the one listed.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> No, all in the range would be a Green, so I'm just keeping the one listed.


Good stuff thats all i need to know ,we currently trying the endurance one and having a few bum problems but ive also been giving him some rice bran oil, this mix seems to be higher in fats and oils so cutting the rice bran out and reducing the allowance slightly hope that sorts it out so just got me wondering if the index colour would be different


----------



## delca1

This is a brilliant sticky Sixstar, it must take hours to research it all!

I was sent a free sample of Pure for pets chicken dry food when Indie was about 6 months old but didn't use it as she was fine on Fish4Dogs.
As I am lazy and didn't look through all the pages I was wondering if you know much about it, to me it sounds good and I'm tempted to give it a try but I'm really not sure..
I get so confused so easily 

Chicken Delicious


----------



## SixStar

delca1 said:


> This is a brilliant sticky Sixstar, it must take hours to research it all!
> 
> I was sent a free sample of Pure for pets chicken dry food when Indie was about 6 months old but didn't use it as she was fine on Fish4Dogs.
> As I am lazy and didn't look through all the pages I was wondering if you know much about it, to me it sounds good and I'm tempted to give it a try but I'm really not sure..
> I get so confused so easily
> 
> Chicken Delicious


Thanks 

Pure is a dehydrated raw food - it's a powder that you mix with warm water before feeding, so not a dry food as such.

I'm not a huge fan to be honest - can't help but think it must need _far_ more processing than regular kibble...

(and once made up, it looks like cat sick  )


----------



## delca1

SixStar said:


> Thanks
> 
> Pure is a dehydrated raw food - it's a powder that you mix with warm water before feeding, so not a dry food as such.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan to be honest - can't help but think it must need _far_ more processing than regular kibble...
> 
> (and once made up,* it looks like cat sick*  )


hmy:

Must admit before adding water it looks like cheap rabbit food but worse.

I don't mind adding water if it is nutritionally sound but maybe I'll just stick to what Indie is used to.


----------



## DirtyGertie

Can anyone suggest an alternative to Royal Canin Pediatric Junior Small Dog Complete feed for dogs  For small breed puppies (adult weight under 10 kg) with oral and digestive sensitivity  Up to 10 months old



> COMPOSITION: maize, dehydrated poultry protein, animal fats, rice, dehydrated pork protein, wheat flour, hydrolysed animal proteins, beet pulp, minerals, wheat gluten*, soya oil, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysed yeast (source of manno-oligo-saccharides), marigold extract (source of lutein).
> 
> ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 25200 IU, Vitamin D3: 800 IU, E1 (Iron): 41 mg, E2 (Iodine): 2.9 mg, E4 (Copper): 9 mg, E5 (Manganese): 54 mg, E6 (Zinc): 205 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.1 mg - Technological additives: Pentasodium triphosphate: 3 g - Preservatives - Antioxidants.
> 
> ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS: Protein: 29% - Fat content: 20% - Crude ash: 6.9% - Crude fibres: 1.2%.
> 
> *L.I.P.: protein selected for its very high assimilation.


For a Bichon aged 4 years and a Bichon puppy aged approx. 6 months. They're both on that food at the moment. Not sure why because the older one was put on RC by the vet as she was overweight. Not sure if she went onto this one originally or whether it has been changed since the pup came along. As far as I know neither dog has oral or digestive sensitivity.

Not my dogs as I raw feed, they're my son's dogs and he allows them to graze so a dry food is his preference.


----------



## SixStar

DirtyGertie said:


> Can anyone suggest an alternative to Royal Canin Pediatric Junior Small Dog Complete feed for dogs  For small breed puppies (adult weight under 10 kg) with oral and digestive sensitivity  Up to 10 months old
> 
> For a Bichon aged 4 years and a Bichon puppy aged approx. 6 months. They're both on that food at the moment. Not sure why because the older one was put on RC by the vet as she was overweight. Not sure if she went onto this one originally or whether it has been changed since the pup came along. As far as I know neither dog has oral or digestive sensitivity.
> 
> Not my dogs as I raw feed, they're my son's dogs and he allows them to graze so a dry food is his preference.


Really any of the Green foods would be a good choice, or to be honest, even any of the Orange foods would be a big step up from Royal Canin


----------



## DirtyGertie

SixStar said:


> Really any of the Green foods would be a good choice, or to be honest, even any of the Orange foods would be a big step up from Royal Canin


Thanks SS. I know I'm always recommending your food stickies and I know that green are best, but as I don't feed dry I'm not sure what that particular RC offers that may be of use to his dogs or if indeed it's needed.

I'll check a few out, do you think it's worth trying to get a similar protein and fat percentage as obviously he doesn't want the older dog to start putting weight on again (although I'm not sure she actually lost as much as the vet wanted her to).


----------



## SixStar

DirtyGertie said:


> Thanks SS. I know I'm always recommending your food stickies and I know that green are best, but as I don't feed dry I'm not sure what that particular RC offers that may be of use to his dogs or if indeed it's needed.
> 
> I'll check a few out, do you think it's worth trying to get a similar protein and fat percentage as obviously he doesn't want the older dog to start putting weight on again (although I'm not sure she actually lost as much as the vet wanted her to).


Royal Canin doesn't offer much - apart from cereal and carcinogens - so I shouldn't think the dogs would have too many problems switching from it.

Millies Wolfheart is my favourite kibble - and what I would feed if I didn't feed raw. Pooch & Mutt have recently brought out a new range of foods - they do a grain free low fat recipe which might be worth looking at.

I really think, regardless of what food is used, that'll it'll be incredibly hard to get weight off a dog that is free fed though.


----------



## DirtyGertie

SixStar said:


> Royal Canin doesn't offer much - apart from cereal and carcinogens - so I shouldn't think the dogs would have too many problems switching from it.
> 
> Millies Wolfheart is my favourite kibble - and what I would feed if I didn't feed raw. Pooch & Mutt have recently brought out a new range of foods - they do a grain free low fat recipe which might be worth looking at.
> 
> *I really think, regardless of what food is used, that'll it'll be incredibly hard to get weight off a dog that is free fed though*.


OK thanks SS, I'll check out those two for him.

I've tried, really tried, to educate him about feeding but his OH had more say . I think it's measured out and put into two bowls and neither dog seems overly greedy, just have some as and when. If I can get him to change to a better food then at least it's a step in the right direction .


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I really think, regardless of what food is used, that'll it'll be incredibly hard to get weight off a dog that is free fed though.


Having only ever had 'bucket' dogs, I find grazing / free feeding a bit strange 

I'm not having a dig DG just genuinely don't understand how some can maintain weight without over-eating

I've been to friends houses (Spaniels & Yorkies) who both put a bowl down and the dog has only picked at it 

Is this because they're just not hungry (as food is always available) or are there genuinely some breeds who have to have food & just nibble at it rather than having set meals?


----------



## SixStar

DirtyGertie said:


> OK thanks SS, I'll check out those two for him.
> 
> I've tried, really tried, to educate him about feeding but his OH had more say . I think it's measured out and put into two bowls and neither dog seems overly greedy, just have some as and when. If I can get him to change to a better food then at least it's a step in the right direction .


Oh yes I can imagine! A step in the right direction as you say 



Lilylass said:


> Having only ever had 'bucket' dogs, I find grazing / free feeding a bit strange
> 
> I'm not having a dig DG just genuinely don't understand how some can maintain weight without over-eating
> 
> I've been to friends houses (Spaniels & Yorkies) who both put a bowl down and the dog has only picked at it
> 
> Is this because they're just not hungry (as food is always available) or are there genuinely some breeds who have to have food & just nibble at it rather than having set meals?


Yes I'm the same :lol: - I can only imagine if my boys were free fed :yikes:


----------



## DirtyGertie

Lilylass said:


> Having only ever had 'bucket' dogs, I find grazing / free feeding a bit strange
> 
> I'm not having a dig DG just* genuinely don't understand how some can maintain weight without over-eating *
> 
> I've been to friends houses (Spaniels & Yorkies) who both put a bowl down and the dog has only picked at it
> 
> Is this because they're just not hungry (as food is always available) or are there genuinely some breeds who have to have food & just nibble at it rather than having set meals?


In their case I think it's because they get the measured amount and that's it, no more. They don't seem to be given tit bits or training treats (they've never been trained :lol. Neither of them are greedy dogs which is a good thing really as you can just imagine if one of them was then she'd snaffle the other dog's share who would then go hungry. The pup is actually a nice size/shape and seems to just eat what she wants and no more, certainly not overweight. The older dog is my dog's litter sister and although heavier than my dog she's not a roly poly porker.

I've never let a dog graze, they've always had set meal times, cleaned their bowl up straight away. So I too find it odd to just put a bowl of kibble down and let them have it when they feel like it.

If I go round with my dog I have to call out "dustbin dog coming through, pick up the dogs' bowls" :lol:. Although the same breed my dog is greedy and would certainly clear their bowls if they were left down!


----------



## Sarah H

I have always been confused by 'grazers', I thought dogs just ate what was given to them and then looked back at you like "was that it?" :lol:

Until I got Nooka....she can leave her breakfast for the whole day, which was part of the reason I've stopped feeding raw. She does get some, but mainly it's just Millies. She got particlularly bad at one point so I consulted the vet who said she seemed fine as she wasn't over or underweight, but nice and lean and just to keep an eye on her  

She's better at eating now so I now just give her breakfast and take it up after half an hour and try again at lunchtime when she usually eats it. She usually eats her supper though. And when she does eat it goes very quickly!

I think she's just not that hungry in the morning, but I try not to let her graze as we do sometimes have other dogs over.

Dogs are funny things, my old PRT would scoff his food super fast then wait to see if anyone had left their bowl unattended and then lick them all clean


----------



## DirtyGertie

I've sent for a small sample bag of the MW Farmers Mix. It seems to be closest to what they're already getting as it has turkey and pork (RC has poultry and pork proteins). The % protein is the same, the % fat a bit less in the MW. I'll see how they like it and if it goes down well then get him to gradually change over. He's got a full bag of the RC at the moment but the MW is £4 cheaper for the same size bag that he bought from the vets. Even doing a price comparison there's not much difference in price if he bought the RC on the internet rather than pay vet prices so it wont work out much different if he changes to MW.


----------



## Sarah H

DirtyGertie said:


> I've sent for a small sample bag of the MW Farmers Mix. It seems to be closest to what they're already getting as it has turkey and pork (RC has poultry and pork proteins). The % protein is the same, the % fat a bit less in the MW. I'll see how they like it and if it goes down well then get him to gradually change over. He's got a full bag of the RC at the moment but the MW is £4 cheaper for the same size bag that he bought from the vets. Even doing a price comparison there's not much difference in price if he bought the RC on the internet rather than pay vet prices so it wont work out much different if he changes to MW.


Farmers is a good choice, it's Nooka's favourite of the mixes! If you can persuade him that MWH is a better food and cheaper then hopefully he'll stick to it. Plus as it's better quality they will need less food making it even more economical!

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Tillystar

Just out of interest SixStar wot would you rate pooch n mutt new grain free food?


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Just out of interest SixStar wot would you rate pooch n mutt new grain free food?


Green, already listed


----------



## PestieWestie

Is it okay to feed a dog two different types of dry food, or would that be a bad idea? 
I currently feed my Westie canagan and was thinking of getting applaws too so she could have one type in the morning and one in the evening, but wondered if it might cause problems? I used to feed her the dry food in the morning, then wet food in the evening, and that was a different type to the dry food, which is why I thought it might be okay. But now I'm wondering if it's a stupid idea and might end up causing problems or something? 

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, I'm new to the forum, just joined to ask this!


----------



## SixStar

PestieWestie said:


> Is it okay to feed a dog two different types of dry food, or would that be a bad idea?
> I currently feed my Westie canagan and was thinking of getting applaws too so she could have one type in the morning and one in the evening, but wondered if it might cause problems? I used to feed her the dry food in the morning, then wet food in the evening, and that was a different type to the dry food, which is why I thought it might be okay. But now I'm wondering if it's a stupid idea and might end up causing problems or something?
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, I'm new to the forum, just joined to ask this!


Welcome to the forum!  Yes, feeding two types of food is fine.


----------



## Emskyxx

Hi, I just posted this in the dog chat bit and have been directed here. Hopefully somebody will be able to offer some advice 

I was just wondering what people feed their dogs and if anybody can advise me what to feed my little one?

He's a 14 month old chorkie (chihuahua x Yorkshire terrier).

He's currently only Royal Canin biscuits for small dogs.
He's used to be on Bakers puppy biscuits in the day then Butchers Choice puppy food in the evening but when I tried moving him over by mixing the puppy food with adult food he stopped eating it.
The vet advised me to keep him on dry biscuits because that would be enough but now he only eats about a handful a day, yet when he's out and about he's always eating off the floor.

I don't know whether to try again and reintroduce some wet food or is there any other dry food I could try him on? He's such a fussy eater but eats all his weekly treat of chicken that he has.

Any advice would be great thanks


----------



## SixStar

Emskyxx said:


> Hi, I just posted this in the dog chat bit and have been directed here. Hopefully somebody will be able to offer some advice
> 
> I was just wondering what people feed their dogs and if anybody can advise me what to feed my little one?
> 
> He's a 14 month old chorkie (chihuahua x Yorkshire terrier).
> 
> He's currently only Royal Canin biscuits for small dogs.
> He's used to be on Bakers puppy biscuits in the day then Butchers Choice puppy food in the evening but when I tried moving him over by mixing the puppy food with adult food he stopped eating it.
> The vet advised me to keep him on dry biscuits because that would be enough but now he only eats about a handful a day, yet when he's out and about he's always eating off the floor.
> 
> I don't know whether to try again and reintroduce some wet food or is there any other dry food I could try him on? He's such a fussy eater but eats all his weekly treat of chicken that he has.
> 
> Any advice would be great thanks


Hi - I would have a look at Applaws - that has a small sized kibble so should be suitable for a smaller dog, and is of good quality. It's got a high meat content so is very palatable, and is grain free. I'd try to move him off the Royal Canin ASAP - it really is dreadful stuff, and contains carcinogens. Same goes for Bakers.

Fussy dogs are created not born  I would try him on the food YOU want him to eat - put it down for ten minutes and if he doesn't eat it, take it away again and offer nothing until the next meal time. And then repeat. It won't take him long to get the message! It really is the only way to install healthy eating habits.

You could use a good quality wet food too if you wanted, but I'd get him settled and happily eating the dry food first (unless you wanted to feed all wet).


----------



## cold tootsies

Has anyone come across "Healthy K9" dry foods? Apologies if it's already listed. I've scrolled through to try to find it, because I wonder how it would rate?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Salmon & Potato Talla's Choice Working Dog Food - 15kg VAT Free

Composition:

Salmon (includes 36.5%; 24% Salmon & 12.5% Salmon Meal), Potato (26%), Oats, Maize, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Salmon Digest, Salmon Oil, Minerals & Vitamins.

Analytical Constituents:

Crude Protein 23%
Crude Oils & Fats 12%
Crude Fibre 4%
Crude Ash 7%
Omega 6 1.38%
Omega 3 0.94
Additives:
Vitamins; Vitamin A (as retinyl acetate) 15,000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (as cholecalciferol) 2,250 IU/kg, Biotin 150 mcg/kg; Trace Elements: Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 167 mg/kg (Iron 50mg/kg), Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 139 mg/kg (Zinc 50mg/kg), Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 109 mg/kg (Manganese 35 mg/kg), Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 60 mg/kg (Copper 15mg/kg), Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 1.64 mg/kg (Iodine 1 mg/kg), Sodium Selenite 0.67 mg/kg (Selenium 0.3 mg/kg)


----------



## SixStar

cold tootsies said:


> Has anyone come across "Healthy K9" dry foods? Apologies if it's already listed. I've scrolled through to try to find it, because I wonder how it would rate?


Not heard of it before, but just had a look - they do quite an extensive range of varying quality, just picked a 'middle of the road' one to list but if there's another you'd like looking at, just let me know.

*HEALTHY K9 (chicken & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £32
*Price per kilo:* £2.66
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Rice (26%), poultry meal (26%), barley, oats, poultry fat, sugar beet pulp, fish meal, brewers yeast, minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Salmon & Potato Talla's Choice Working Dog Food - 15kg VAT Free


* HEALTHY K9, TALLA'S CHOICE (working, salmon & potato)*

*Price (15kg):* £37
*Price per kilo:* £2.66
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Salmon (36.5% [24% salmon, 12.5% salmon meal]), potato (26%), oats, maize, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, salmon digest, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins.

Proudly boasts that it is a cereal free formula, but it contains both oats and maize! That puts me right off the entire company to be honest.

If either of you actually have these foods, could you let me know the RDA for a 25kg dog please?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> If either of you actually have these foods, could you let me know the RDA for a 25kg dog please?


I've emailed them to ask


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I've emailed them to ask


Thanks, so have I  Just wondered if anyone had to it hand now.

Also on the email was a query about the maize and oats in the ''grain free'' food! I shall see what they say, and then bring it to the attention of Trading Standards if needed.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Hi Ellen,
Feeding is relative to activity and metabolism of your dog. Firstly, ensure 
your dog is of average weight and shape for her/his breed. A good start 
point is using a factor of 10x for a relatively active dog. So, a 25kg dog 
would need approximately 250gms of food. My own working Lab who is quite 
active looks good on 200gms of food, split into 2 feeds per day. It is 
always best to start with a lower quantity because getting fat off a dog can 
be more difficult than putting it on. Never feed your dog immediately prior 
to exercise, leave at least 2 hours before allowing your dog to run. 
Preferably, feed about 30 mins after exercise to avoid bloat/gastric torsion 
and general discomfort.


----------



## SixStar

Thanks Ellen, I'll add that to the Index shortly. I haven't had a reply yet, although sent at the same time! - I suspect they didn't like questioning over the "cereal free" food, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and wait patiently for a bit longer!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Thanks Ellen, I'll add that to the Index shortly. I haven't had a reply yet, although sent at the same time! - I suspect they didn't like questioning over the "cereal free" food, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and wait patiently for a bit longer!


Fab! Keep me posted 

I picked up a bag of the barking heads fuss pot to use as treats for my lot on Tuesday and they go absolutely mad for it. It smelled and looked very similar to Millies Wolfheart so if anyone has a fussy pooch I would recommend trying it.


----------



## LolaBoo

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Fab! Keep me posted
> 
> I picked up a bag of the barking heads fuss pot to use as treats for my lot on Tuesday and they go absolutely mad for it. It smelled and looked very similar to Millies Wolfheart so if anyone has a fussy pooch I would recommend trying it.


I came on looking for reviews on Barking Heads fuss pot so thanks Ellen you are a star


----------



## Petbrosia

We'd love to be a part of this list!:thumbsup:


----------



## SixStar

Petbrosia said:


> We'd love to be a part of this list!:thumbsup:


Who is we?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I am guessing....

Petbrosia: Best Dog and Cat Food | Custom Designed Pet Food


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I am guessing....
> 
> Petbrosia: Best Dog and Cat Food | Custom Designed Pet Food


Ah I see, thanks. Doesn't look to be available in the UK so not worth adding I don't think.

I still haven't got a reply back from my email to K9 Naturals by the way


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Ah I see, thanks. Doesn't look to be available in the UK so not worth adding I don't think.
> 
> I still haven't got a reply back from my email to K9 Naturals by the way


Really?! I would email them again! I may reply to the email I sent lol


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Really?! I would email them again! I may reply to the email I sent lol


We must have sent our emails at practically the same time, but they obviously didn't like mine  - I only queried why they were calling a food with oats and maize ''cereal free''. I'll resend once more and if not reply by mid week, I'll ring


----------



## lullabydream

Lukullus has a grain free food out, its Barbary duck and Lamb.

Link is here Lukullus Dog Food Barbary Duck & Lamb | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

lullabydream said:


> Lukullus has a grain free food out, its Barbary duck and Lamb.
> 
> Link is here Lukullus Dog Food Barbary Duck & Lamb | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


I just ran it through all about dog food instant review and it only came out as a 3.9.


----------



## lullabydream

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I just ran it through all about dog food instant review and it only came out as a 3.9.


Never thought to do that! Thanks for that, just saw it was new!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

lullabydream said:


> Never thought to do that! Thanks for that, just saw it was new!


I'm surprised it's only a 3.9

Normal lukullus is around 4.3


----------



## Daffers

just out of interest, I spoke to a very nice chap at MWH yesterday who told me that their food is very similar to Canagan - except of course Canagan don't have as many varieties.......


----------



## mickyrich0084

Hi, sorry I might have missed this but im sure on your original list you had the Gelert Country Choice Lamb and Rice flavour but iv scrawled back through quite a few pages and can't find it anymore? is there a reason for that? Thanks


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

mickyrich0084 said:


> Hi, sorry I might have missed this but im sure on your original list you had the Gelert Country Choice Lamb and Rice flavour but iv scrawled back through quite a few pages and can't find it anymore? is there a reason for that? Thanks


Gelert Country Choice Premium Adult Lamb rated 3.4 out of 5! All About Dog Food

Lamb meat meal (min. 35%), Rice (min. 30%) maize, barley, chicken oil, dried brewers yeast, salmon oil, vitamins & minerals, Mannan-Oligosaccharide (MOS), glucosamine & chondroitin.


----------



## mickyrich0084

Cool thanks for that, was it originally on the list at the beginning of the thread? Im sure it was listed as a Green and that was 1 of the reasons I started buying it but now its not there?


----------



## SixStar

mickyrich0084 said:


> Cool thanks for that, was it originally on the list at the beginning of the thread? Im sure it was listed as a Green and that was 1 of the reasons I started buying it but now its not there?


Yes, it was originally on the Index - must have accidently taken it down when doing the update! I'll re-add it tonight.

It waw never a Green though, it was Orange.


----------



## hackertime

Daffers said:


> just out of interest, I spoke to a very nice chap at MWH yesterday who told me that their food is very similar to Canagan - except of course Canagan don't have as many varieties.......


Mmmmm really ???? Think mwh has more meat whereas canagan add pea protein


----------



## myelvie

Hi

Does anyone have any reviews on Nature's Way Mature & Light, Pooch & Co Senior/Light and Natural Dog Food Senior Turkey & Brown rice?

Any help is appreciated thank you


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

myelvie said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews on Nature's Way Mature & Light, Pooch & Co Senior/Light and Natural Dog Food Senior Turkey & Brown rice?
> 
> Any help is appreciated thank you


*Nature's Way Mature & Light* - 4 out of 5 stars

Nature's Way Mature and Light rated 4.0 out of 5! All About Dog Food

*Pooch & Co Senior * - 3.9 out of 5

Pooch & Co Senior rated 3.9 out of 5! All About Dog Food

*Pooch & Co Light * - 3.9 out of 5

Pooch & Co Lite rated 3.9 out of 5! All About Dog Food

*Natural Dog Food Senior Turkey & Brown rice* - 3.6 out of 5

Natural Dog Food Company Turkey Light rated 3.6 out of 5! All About Dog Food


----------



## Iwannadog

Hi 
A useful informative post!

I have a four year old cocker spaniel who is a little over weight. 
I am looking to change his food from Pedigree Vital Protection. I've always felt it was a cheap junk food! I'm sure we had him on Wainwright's before but hubby wanted to change due to expense.

My question is, Is Wainwright's a good choice from the Orange options, or what would be your top three to choose from?

It's probably easier to stick to a brand I can get from Pets at Home, but I'm open to on-line shopping, if that's where the best food is 

thanks


----------



## Micky93

Popped into Pets at Home today as Eddie's food is getting a little low. Was going to pick up his normal wainwrights salmon & potato but noticed a new product and thought I would try it. I did look through here but couldn't see it mentioned so wondered about opinions?

*Evolution Adult Chicken with Turkey and Fish 70/30*
Composition: Chilled Chicken (26%), Poultry Meal (24%), Turkey Meal (10%), Fish Meal (10%), Sweet Potato Flour (10%), Poultry Fat, Chicken Gravy, Pea Flour (3%), Pea Fibre (2%), Carrot Powder (2%), Apple Powder (2%), Seaweed meal (1.5%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Botanical Herbs (0.5%) (includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle).

Analytical Constituents: Protein 35%, Crude Fibres 3%, Crude Oils and Fats 15%, Crude Ash 9%, Moisture 10%.


----------



## polishrose

Any opinions on tails.com food? I saw an advert on my facebook page -they put together individual food for each dog.I did get some as it was a free trial and the dogs seem to like it but just wondered whether it was good enough nutritionally.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Micky93 said:


> Popped into Pets at Home today as Eddie's food is getting a little low. Was going to pick up his normal wainwrights salmon & potato but noticed a new product and thought I would try it. I did look through here but couldn't see it mentioned so wondered about opinions?
> 
> *Evolution Adult Chicken with Turkey and Fish 70/30*
> Composition: Chilled Chicken (26%), Poultry Meal (24%), Turkey Meal (10%), Fish Meal (10%), Sweet Potato Flour (10%), Poultry Fat, Chicken Gravy, Pea Flour (3%), Pea Fibre (2%), Carrot Powder (2%), Apple Powder (2%), Seaweed meal (1.5%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Botanical Herbs (0.5%) (includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle).
> 
> Analytical Constituents: Protein 35%, Crude Fibres 3%, Crude Oils and Fats 15%, Crude Ash 9%, Moisture 10%.


Looks like a pretty decent food! I will have to pop in and get a bag for my lot to try! It does however work out expensive to feed ( or it would for me!)

Evolution Naturally Adult rated 4.7 out of 5! All About Dog Food


----------



## Micky93

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Looks like a pretty decent food! I will have to pop in and get a bag for my lot to try! It does however work out expensive to feed ( or it would for me!)
> 
> Evolution Naturally Adult rated 4.7 out of 5! All About Dog Food


I thought it looked rather good, but didn't know if I was just missing something hidden! Currently on wainwrights Eddie eats about 80g a day, so at most he'll be around 100g on this, so luckily it doesn't work out too bad for me at all s could buy a big bag for £29 currently.

I gave him 50g for breakfast when I got him and he went mad for it. Never seen him so excited for his dry food! It clearly gets the thumbs up from him :thumbup1:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Micky93 said:


> I thought it looked rather good, but didn't know if I was just missing something hidden! Currently on wainwrights Eddie eats about 80g a day, so at most he'll be around 100g on this, so luckily it doesn't work out too bad for me at all s could buy a big bag for £29 currently.
> 
> I gave him 50g for breakfast when I got him and he went mad for it. Never seen him so excited for his dry food! It clearly gets the thumbs up from him :thumbup1:


Would cost me £162.75 a month to feed   

I think some of the other flavours are lower graded but looks ok to me.


----------



## Micky93

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Would cost me £162.75 a month to feed
> 
> I think some of the other flavours are lower graded but looks ok to me.


Ouch, little bit expensive then  :lol:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Micky93 said:


> Ouch, little bit expensive then  :lol:


The perils of having 4 dogs! :lol:


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Looks like a pretty decent food! I will have to pop in and get a bag for my lot to try! It does however work out expensive to feed ( or it would for me!)
> 
> Evolution Naturally Adult rated 4.7 out of 5! All About Dog Food


I had a look and after promotion the one i looked at will be £42.99 for 7 kg


----------



## Micky93

hackertime said:


> I had a look and after promotion the one i looked at will be £42.99 for 7 kg


I suppose it depends though on how many, and what size, dogs you have. Luckily for me, it will roughly only cost 0.46p a day to feed Eddie on it if I stick with it, which I think is quite good. 

*But then he is an itsy bitsy scrap of a dog  *


----------



## hackertime

Micky93 said:


> I suppose it depends though on how many, and what size, dogs you have. Luckily for me, it will roughly only cost 0.46p a day to feed Eddie on it if I stick with it, which I think is quite good.
> 
> *But then he is an itsy bitsy scrap of a dog  *


We go through a 12 kg sack every month currently pay £37.99 for our mwh 
so be sticking with it, £86 for 14kg is just a bit tooooo much for me


----------



## hackertime

polishrose said:


> Any opinions on tails.com food? I saw an advert on my facebook page -they put together individual food for each dog.I did get some as it was a free trial and the dogs seem to like it but just wondered whether it was good enough nutritionally.


I did email them as i couldnt get the site to work properley as i wanted a food similar to the one we use took 3 weeks to get a reply and no they couldnt match what he is currently on seem very generic recipes as no way can they produce a individual feed .


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> We go through a 12 kg sack every month currently pay £37.99 for our mwh
> so be sticking with it, £86 for 14kg is just a bit tooooo much for me


I go through 30KG of dry food and about 30 packs of Wainwrights grain free wet a month


----------



## SixStar

This thread never comes up in my subscribed threads, no matter how much I subscribe it to! Will catch up with it all later.



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I go through 30KG of dry food and about 30 packs of Wainwrights grain free wet a month


Good god!! Your dogs can't weigh more than, what, sixty kilos between them?!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> This thread never comes up in my subscribed threads, no matter how much I subscribe it to! Will catch up with it all later.
> 
> Good god!! Your dogs can't weigh more than, what, sixty kilos between them?!


Blade is 23kg , Skyla is 19kg, Shelby is 18.7KG and Taz is 6KG

It's probably due to their activity levels. Blade and Skyla average about 10 miles of walking & jogging a day , along with the scooter now its cooler and Shelby is fed more at the moment as she's only 8 months old.

Skyla and Blade get between 200 - 300g of food a day depending on activity levels. Taz gets around 60g a day and Shelby hovers around 300g


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Blade is 23kg , Skyla is 19kg, Shelby is 18.7KG and Taz is 6KG
> 
> It's probably due to their activity levels. Blade and Skyla average about 10 miles of walking & jogging a day , along with the scooter now its cooler and Shelby is fed more at the moment as she's only 8 months old.
> 
> Skyla and Blade get between 200 - 300g of food a day depending on activity levels. Taz gets around 60g a day and Shelby hovers around 300g


Ouch id need a second job to pay for all that food


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> Ouch id need a second job to pay for all that food


Tell me about it :lol:

When I was feeding raw Blade was getting almost 1kg a day just to himself. I was dishing up about 1.7Kg of raw food a day


----------



## SixStar

myelvie said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews on Nature's Way Mature & Light, Pooch & Co Senior/Light and Natural Dog Food Senior Turkey & Brown rice?
> 
> Any help is appreciated thank you


*NATURES WAY (mature & light)*

*Price (12kg):* £37.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.16
*Suggested daily amount:* 440g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.40

*Ingredients:* Chicken (13%), dried chicken (21%), chicken fat (3%), chicken liver (2%), brown rice (20%), potato, harvest oats, beet pulp, brewer's yeast, minerals, vitamins, seaweed, salmon oil, glucosamine, MSM, chlondroitin, yucca schidigera extract, mixed berbs consisting: thyme, majoram, sage, basil, parsley, oregano, prebiotic MOS, prebiotic FOS, potassium chloride, taurine


The Natural Dog Food senior/light and Pooch & Co foods would be rated the same as the varieties I already have listed for those brands.



Iwannadog said:


> Hi
> A useful informative post!
> 
> I have a four year old cocker spaniel who is a little over weight.
> I am looking to change his food from Pedigree Vital Protection. I've always felt it was a cheap junk food! I'm sure we had him on Wainwright's before but hubby wanted to change due to expense.
> 
> My question is, Is Wainwright's a good choice from the Orange options, or what would be your top three to choose from?
> 
> It's probably easier to stick to a brand I can get from Pets at Home, but I'm open to on-line shopping, if that's where the best food is
> 
> thanks


Wainwrights is fine - it's a good middle of the road food 



Micky93 said:


> Popped into Pets at Home today as Eddie's food is getting a little low. Was going to pick up his normal wainwrights salmon & potato but noticed a new product and thought I would try it. I did look through here but couldn't see it mentioned so wondered about opinions?
> 
> *Evolution Adult Chicken with Turkey and Fish 70/30*


*EVOLUTION (chicken, turkey & fish)*

*Price (7kg):* £29.99 (intro offer) 
*Price per kilo:* £4.14
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.19

*Ingredients:* Chilled chicken (26%), poultry meal (24%), turkey meal (10%), fish meal (10%), sweet potato flour (10%), poultry fat, chicken gravy, pea flour (3%), pea fibre (2%), carrot powder (2%), apple powder (2%), seaweed meal (1.5%), minerals (includes yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract, botanical herbs includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle




polishrose said:


> Any opinions on tails.com food? I saw an advert on my facebook page -they put together individual food for each dog.I did get some as it was a free trial and the dogs seem to like it but just wondered whether it was good enough nutritionally.


All very, very run of the mill stuff. Most definitely nothing special at all. Any in particular one you're looking at?



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Tell me about it :lol:
> 
> When I was feeding raw Blade was getting almost 1kg a day just to himself. I was dishing up about 1.7Kg of raw food a day


Just over 6kg per day goes down the hatches here :lol:

I think I've caught up with the few that needed adding to the Index. Can we rein in the constant links to Which Dog Food please?  It's an excellent resource for people to explore but the links to every food being added here makes me feel like I needn't bother!


----------



## myelvie

Thank you. May I ask what you would rate Simpsons Adult Sensitive Chicken & Potato food?

It looks better for protein with no cereals, and probably could be used as a better quality senior food?


----------



## SixStar

myelvie said:


> Thank you. May I ask what you would rate Simpsons Adult Sensitive Chicken & Potato food?
> 
> It looks better for protein with no cereals, and probably could be used as a better quality senior food?


Simpsons Sensitive grain free is already listed - also an Orange 

It's a good choice - and any food is, IMO, suitable for a senior dog.


----------



## hazel pritchard

very surprised to see you have Autarky as a bad food, i have 3 dogs on it and have been told by several vets how healthy and fit my dogs are, all are a good weight ,with good teeth and coats


----------



## SixStar

hazel pritchard said:


> very surprised to see you have Autarky as a bad food, i have 3 dogs on it and have been told by several vets how healthy and fit my dogs are, all are a good weight ,with good teeth and coats


That's good  - but I'm afraid the Index grades foods on the ingredients of a food, not on how well individual dogs may do on it, and unfortunately Autarky is full of cereal and low in meat.


----------



## SageFemme

SixStar said:


> the links to every food being added here makes me feel like I needn't bother!


Please do, I've found this thread so helpful :001_wub:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> *NATURES WAY (mature & light)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £37.99
> *Price per kilo:* £3.16
> *Suggested daily amount:* 440g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (13%), dried chicken (21%), chicken fat (3%), chicken liver (2%), brown rice (20%), potato, harvest oats, beet pulp, brewer's yeast, minerals, vitamins, seaweed, salmon oil, glucosamine, MSM, chlondroitin, yucca schidigera extract, mixed berbs consisting: thyme, majoram, sage, basil, parsley, oregano, prebiotic MOS, prebiotic FOS, potassium chloride, taurine
> 
> 
> The Natural Dog Food senior/light and Pooch & Co foods would be rated the same as the varieties I already have listed for those brands.
> 
> Wainwrights is fine - it's a good middle of the road food
> 
> *EVOLUTION (chicken, turkey & fish)*
> 
> *Price (7kg):* £29.99 (intro offer)
> *Price per kilo:* £4.14
> *Suggested daily amount:* 280g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.19
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chilled chicken (26%), poultry meal (24%), turkey meal (10%), fish meal (10%), sweet potato flour (10%), poultry fat, chicken gravy, pea flour (3%), pea fibre (2%), carrot powder (2%), apple powder (2%), seaweed meal (1.5%), minerals (includes yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract, botanical herbs includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle
> 
> 
> All very, very run of the mill stuff. Most definitely nothing special at all. Any in particular one you're looking at?
> 
> Just over 6kg per day goes down the hatches here :lol:
> 
> I think I've caught up with the few that needed adding to the Index. Can we rein in the constant links to Which Dog Food please?  It's an excellent resource for people to explore but the links to every food being added here makes me feel like I needn't bother!


That wasn't my intention at all. I know you have had a few stressful days so provided information for people to check if out themselves rather than pester yourself.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> That wasn't my intention at all. I know you have had a few stressful days so provided information for people to check if out themselves rather than pester yourself.


Oh I know, I didn't mean anything nasty by it! Thank you, that was kind


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Random food showed up in my zooplus recommended this morning. Not sure if its new and something they are trying to promote?

Josera High Energy - Emotion 

Poultry meat meal, maize, greaves (beef, pork), rice, chicken fat, corn flour, sugar beet pulp, lard, 4% salmon meal, poultry protein, hydrolyzed, sodium chloride, chicory powder, potassium chloride, mussel powder.

Comes in several different varieties including:

Josera SensiPlus 
Josera Kids 
Josera Profiline Fitness 
Josera Profiline Agilo 
Josera Profiline Solido 
Josera High Energy 
Josera Miniwell 
Josera Family 
Josera Balance 
Josera Festival

Had to giggle at some of the varieties.


----------



## Sarah H

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Random food showed up in my zooplus recommended this morning. Not sure if its new and something they are trying to promote?
> 
> Josera High Energy - Emotion
> 
> Poultry meat meal, maize, greaves (beef, pork), rice, chicken fat, corn flour, sugar beet pulp, lard, 4% salmon meal, poultry protein, hydrolyzed, sodium chloride, chicory powder, potassium chloride, mussel powder.
> 
> Comes in several different varieties including:
> 
> Josera SensiPlus
> Josera Kids
> Josera Profiline Fitness
> Josera Profiline Agilo
> Josera Profiline Solido
> Josera High Energy
> Josera Miniwell
> Josera Family
> Josera Balance
> Josera Festival
> 
> Had to giggle at some of the varieties.


I know it's a foreign made food but those names are hilarious! I particularly like Festival and Miniwell :lol:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Sarah H said:


> I know it's a foreign made food but those names are hilarious! I particularly like Festival and Miniwell :lol:


Josera Kids & Josera Family were some of my favourites too! :lol:


----------



## Sarah H

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Josera Kids & Josera Family were some of my favourites too! :lol:


I wonder if it's for the whole family we could eat it!  Save having to go supermarket shopping for human food too! A win-win situation! :lol:


----------



## Spidei

I just saw a new food [email protected] are advertising, and I don't think its been out for long. It's called AATU 80/20, and they have the flavours of 'Chicken', 'Duck' and 'Salmon and Herring'. Apparently it is a 'grain free, gluten free and white potato free 80/20 diet featuring 80% high grade meat and 20% fruits, vegetable, herbs and botanicals for a complete balanced diet'.

This is the ingredients list for the duck:
80% Duck (51% Freshly Prepared Deboned Duck, 29% Dried Duck), Sweet Potato, Chick Peas, Peas, Lucerne, Duck Stock, Salmon Oil, Carrots, Tomato, Chicory, Tapioca, Apple, Pear, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Bilberry, Cowberry, Parsley, Peppermint, Spirulina, Seaweed, Oregano, Sage, Marjoram, Thyme, Chamomile, Rosehip, Stinging Nettle, Yucca, Marigold, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Cinnamon, Hip & Joint Care (Glucosamine 350mg/kg, MSM 350mg/kg, Chondroitin 240mg/kg) .

It does look really good though! Expensive, but their feeding guide is quite low 
Here is the brands offical website: Link.

I'm just wondering what the opinions are on it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Spidei said:


> I just saw a new food [email protected] are advertising, and I don't think its been out for long. It's called AATU 80/20, and they have the flavours of 'Chicken', 'Duck' and 'Salmon and Herring'. Apparently it is a 'grain free, gluten free and white potato free 80/20 diet featuring 80% high grade meat and 20% fruits, vegetable, herbs and botanicals for a complete balanced diet'.
> 
> This is the ingredients list for the duck:
> 80% Duck (51% Freshly Prepared Deboned Duck, 29% Dried Duck), Sweet Potato, Chick Peas, Peas, Lucerne, Duck Stock, Salmon Oil, Carrots, Tomato, Chicory, Tapioca, Apple, Pear, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Bilberry, Cowberry, Parsley, Peppermint, Spirulina, Seaweed, Oregano, Sage, Marjoram, Thyme, Chamomile, Rosehip, Stinging Nettle, Yucca, Marigold, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Cinnamon, Hip & Joint Care (Glucosamine 350mg/kg, MSM 350mg/kg, Chondroitin 240mg/kg) .
> 
> It does look really good though! Expensive, but their feeding guide is quite low
> Here is the brands offical website: Link.
> 
> I'm just wondering what the opinions are on it


£34.00 for 5kg I think I just had a heart attack!


----------



## Spidei

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> £34.00 for 5kg I think I just had a heart attack!


I know right


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> £34.00 for 5kg i think i just had a heart attack!


how much ??????????????????????:d


----------



## bella2013

not sure if you have already done this one, I think its a fairly new food that is quite local to me, I have bought Tess the training treats but just wondered what you would class the food as? 

chicken ingredients

Freshly Prepared Chicken (25%), Dried Chicken (13%), Dried Turkey (13%), Sweet Potato, Potato, Chicken Fat (7%), Chickpea, Peas, Chicken Gravy (2%), Lentils, Lucerne, Minerals, Vitamins, Mannanoligosaccharides (Prebiotic MOS - 2,500mg/kg), Fructooligosaccharides (Prebiotic FOS - 2,500mg/kg), Seaweed, Glucosamine (175mg/kg), Methylsulfonylmethane (175mg/kg), Chondroitin Sulphate (125mg/kg), Apple, Carrot, Camomile, Ginseng, Peppermint, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Spinach


----------



## zedder

Hi I'm looking for a bit of advice lurch has been on autarky salmon for a good few months but I think he may have a bit of an allergy to the maize in it.all fine on health side and not long been wormed but he has been having softer poo as of late I have ordered him some burgess sensitive as its the most reasonable priced I could find without the maize anybody with lurchers or greyhounds found a reliable food do you think the burgess will do the trick.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Random food showed up in my zooplus recommended this morning. Not sure if its new and something they are trying to promote?
> 
> Josera High Energy - Emotion
> 
> Poultry meat meal, maize, greaves (beef, pork), rice, chicken fat, corn flour, sugar beet pulp, lard, 4% salmon meal, poultry protein, hydrolyzed, sodium chloride, chicory powder, potassium chloride, mussel powder.
> 
> Comes in several different varieties including:
> 
> Josera SensiPlus
> Josera Kids
> Josera Profiline Fitness
> Josera Profiline Agilo
> Josera Profiline Solido
> Josera High Energy
> Josera Miniwell
> Josera Family
> Josera Balance
> Josera Festival
> 
> Had to giggle at some of the varieties.


Great names! 

* JOSERA (high energy)*

*Price (15kg):* £34.90
*Price per kilo:* £2.32
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 46p

*Ingredients:*Poultry meat meal, maize, greaves (beef, pork), rice, chicken fat, corn flour, sugar beet pulp, lard, 4% salmon meal, poultry protein, hydrolyzed, sodium chloride, chicory powder, potassium chloride, mussel powder. 



Spidei said:


> I just saw a new food [email protected] are advertising, and I don't think its been out for long. It's called AATU 80/20, and they have the flavours of 'Chicken', 'Duck' and 'Salmon and Herring'. Apparently it is a 'grain free, gluten free and white potato free 80/20 diet featuring 80% high grade meat and 20% fruits, vegetable, herbs and botanicals for a complete balanced diet'.
> 
> It does look really good though! Expensive, but their feeding guide is quite low
> Here is the brands offical website: Link.
> 
> I'm just wondering what the opinions are on it


* AATU (duck)*

*Price (5kg):* £34 (intro price)
*Price per kilo:* £6.98
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2

*Ingredients:* Duck (80%- 51% freshly prepared deboned duck, 29% dried duck), sweet potato, chickpeas, peas, lucerne, duck stock, salmon oil, carrots, tomato, chicory, tapioca, apple, pear, cranberry, blueberry, mulberry, orange, bilberry, cowberry, parsley, peppermint, spirulina, seaweed, oregano, sage, marjoram, thyme, chamomile, rosehip, stinging nettle, yucca, marigold, aniseed, fenugreek, cinnamon, hip & joint care (glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin) . 



bella2013 said:


> not sure if you have already done this one, I think its a fairly new food that is quite local to me, I have bought Tess the training treats but just wondered what you would class the food as?
> 
> chicken ingredients


What food is it please?

* DEVOTED (free run chicken)*

*Price (12kg):* £57.99 
*Price per kilo:* £4.83
*Suggested daily amount:* ??
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared chicken (25%), dried chicken (13%), dried turkey (13%), sweet potato, potato, chicken fat (7%), chickpea, peas, chicken gravy (2%), lentils, lucerne, minerals, vitamins, mannanoligosaccharides (prebiotic MOS), fructooligosaccharides (prebiotic FOS), seaweed, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphate, apple, carrot, camomile, ginseng, peppermint, cranberry, blueberry, mulberry, orange, spinach 



zedder said:


> Hi I'm looking for a bit of advice lurch has been on autarky salmon for a good few months but I think he may have a bit of an allergy to the maize in it.all fine on health side and not long been wormed but he has been having softer poo as of late I have ordered him some burgess sensitive as its the most reasonable priced I could find without the maize anybody with lurchers or greyhounds found a reliable food do you think the burgess will do the trick.


Burgess Sensitive is a good budget choice and certainly worth a try. But Autarky salmon contains very small amounts of maize so I wonder if that's the cause? By all means, worth a whirl on Burgess Sensitive as that's completely maize free so at least you'll know if it's that or something else.


----------



## bella2013

Sorry Sixstar it called devoted.

Home page - Devoted Pet Foods


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Posted on the wrong thread there!


----------



## Guest

Has anybody heard of baxters dog food, mum was curious as she had seen it somewhere.


----------



## SixStar

bella2013 said:


> Sorry Sixstar it called devoted.
> 
> Home page - Devoted Pet Foods


Thanks, have updated the listing. I can't find any feeding guidelines though 



danielled said:


> Has anybody heard of baxters dog food, mum was curious as she had seen it somewhere.


Nope, never heard of it I'm afraid and can't find any mention online - where did your mum see it?


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> Thanks, have updated the listing. I can't find any feeding guidelines though
> 
> Nope, never heard of it I'm afraid and can't find any mention online - where did your mum see it?


She said she saw it on in a farm shop or something near where she works. I'd never heard of it either, she was curious about if it's good or bad food so told her if it's got named meat as the first ingredient it's good, she said she would look at the ingredients list next time she saw it.


----------



## SixStar

danielled said:


> She said she saw it on in a farm shop or something near where she works. I'd never heard of it either, she was curious about if it's good or bad food so *told her if it's got named meat as the first ingredient it's good*, she said she would look at the ingredients list next time she saw it.


Hmm, not quite. You need to look at all the ingredients, not just what the first one is!


----------



## Margelli

Super Premium Dog Food | Hypoallergenic Dog Food | Vitalin

Vitalin have repackaged, looks alright, got a grain free there for a good price?

Bout a yellow you think sixstar?


----------



## SixStar

Margelli said:


> Super Premium Dog Food | Hypoallergenic Dog Food | Vitalin
> 
> Vitalin have repackaged, looks alright, got a grain free there for a good price?
> 
> Bout a yellow you think sixstar?


Yep, already listed


----------



## Henryhufflepuff

Hello there,

This thread is fantastic, and am hoping you can help. We have 2 labradors, Lily is 6, and Henry is 4.

We used to feed them on wet food, but on the vets advice we had been feeding them on the Eukanuba labrador kibble until my daughter read about the ingrediants, and we are now trying to find a replacement.

Lily in particular is forever scratching, biting, and licking herself, and Henry is always scratching his face with his paws, which looks very cute but is worrying. They have both had check ups and are regularly flead and wormed, but after looking into their symptoms we are wondering if it is allergy based. Can you recommend a good dry food, that doesn't cost the earth, i've been spending around £35 every 3 weeks or so for a 12kg bag.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hazy81

Has anyone tried or got their dogs on Ancestral Canine? It's British made and looks like an web supplier, i.e. not a mainstream supplier. Some of it looks okay, but still has some high grain / cereal content. A friend of mine is getting a pup who's on it already and the breeder is telling them it's the best ever etc. 

Cheers


----------



## VickynHolly

Henryhufflepuff said:


> Hello there,
> 
> This thread is fantastic, and am hoping you can help. We have 2 labradors, Lily is 6, and Henry is 4.
> 
> We used to feed them on wet food, but on the vets advice we had been feeding them on the Eukanuba labrador kibble until my daughter read about the ingrediants, and we are now trying to find a replacement.
> 
> Lily in particular is forever scratching, biting, and licking herself, and Henry is always scratching his face with his paws, which looks very cute but is worrying. They have both had check ups and are regularly flead and wormed, but after looking into their symptoms we are wondering if it is allergy based. Can you recommend a good dry food, that doesn't cost the earth, i've been spending around £35 every 3 weeks or so for a 12kg bag.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Millie's Wolfheart Gundog mix cost £36.99 for 12kg https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/GUNDOG-MIX


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Another one I stumbled across :

INFINITY CEREAL FREE TRIPE AND POTATO

Beef Tripe (26%), Potato, Beef Meal (15%), Pea Starch, Chicken Fat, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Full Fat Linseed, Peas, Alfalfa, Yeast (source of mannan oligosaccharides), Apple, Carrot (26% vegetables), Sodium Bicarbonate, Salmon Oil (source of omega 3 fatty acids), Potassium Chloride, Glucosamine (1000mg/kg), Green Lipped Mussel (500mg/kg), Yucca Schidigera, Blackcurrant, Kale, Beetroot, Rosemary

I believe the price is for a 15KG sack x


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Another one I stumbled across :
> 
> INFINITY CEREAL FREE TRIPE AND POTATO
> 
> Beef Tripe (26%), Potato, Beef Meal (15%), Pea Starch, Chicken Fat, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Full Fat Linseed, Peas, Alfalfa, Yeast (source of mannan oligosaccharides), Apple, Carrot (26% vegetables), Sodium Bicarbonate, Salmon Oil (source of omega 3 fatty acids), Potassium Chloride, Glucosamine (1000mg/kg), Green Lipped Mussel (500mg/kg), Yucca Schidigera, Blackcurrant, Kale, Beetroot, Rosemary
> 
> I believe the price is for a 15KG sack x


Contacted them to query the ingredients list and will await a response being adding to the Index 

Ingredients on foods must be listed in order of percentages contained- and this food claims to have 26% tripe, 15% beef meal and then way down the list we have 26% vegetables so it's all a bit muddled up I think.


----------



## JinxyM

Hello!
Am new to the forum...actually am new to being a dog owner! We have just added a cavalier to our family, she is currently 14 weeks and has been with us for just over 2 weeks.
She came to us with a bag of purine beta and we have continued with that but after 17 days her poo is still pretty loose so we are planning on changing foods. I've read through this list, and loads of the posts, and have asked advice from vets and friends who have dogs, including a gamekeeper who has about 15 dogs! Have also sought advice from a pet shop (actually local equine and working dog / agricultural supplier). So far the best recommendation according to this list is James wellbeloved, which was a vet suggestion.
I really like the idea of the Eden food and have read that it is ok for her as a puppy to start on this. Am thinking of ordering some samples, but am unsure what flavour to go for. If I order all 3 flavour samples, is this likely to cause a problem? Should I just introduce 1 flavour and stick to it or are they similar enough to interchange them?
Thank you in advance xx

Edited to add... What is the difference between the Eden working dog and the normal varieties?


----------



## SixStar

JinxyM said:


> Hello!
> Am new to the forum...actually am new to being a dog owner! We have just added a cavalier to our family, she is currently 14 weeks and has been with us for just over 2 weeks.
> She came to us with a bag of purine beta and we have continued with that but after 17 days her poo is still pretty loose so we are planning on changing foods. I've read through this list, and loads of the posts, and have asked advice from vets and friends who have dogs, including a gamekeeper who has about 15 dogs! Have also sought advice from a pet shop (actually local equine and working dog / agricultural supplier). So far the best recommendation according to this list is James wellbeloved, which was a vet suggestion.
> I really like the idea of the Eden food and have read that it is ok for her as a puppy to start on this. Am thinking of ordering some samples, but am unsure what flavour to go for. If I order all 3 flavour samples, is this likely to cause a problem? Should I just introduce 1 flavour and stick to it or are they similar enough to interchange them?
> Thank you in advance xx
> 
> Edited to add... What is the difference between the Eden working dog and the normal varieties?


Hi and welcome to the forum 

About the only difference between Eden and Eden Working Dog is that working dogs foods are VAT free, and therefore can be sold a little cheaper.

Whilst on paper, Eden food is very good - I've said it before and I'll say it again - I would never use nor recommend their foods. Their customer service absolutely STINKS!

Whichever food you choose, it's best to get her settled on one variety/flavour initially before varying her diet up too much.

Have you had a look at Millies Wolfheart?


----------



## JinxyM

Thank you SixStar, have sent Millie's wolfheart an email asking what variety they would recommend based on jinxy's activity levels. 

What a minefield!!


----------



## Guest

I've given sixstar a link to a food I feed Buddy. Interested to see what it will be rated just hoping I made the right move as he does really well on this food, wainwrights wasn't agreeing with him. Lets just say on ww he had a runny tum whereas this food he is fine with.


----------



## SixStar

danielled said:


> I've given sixstar a link to a food I feed Buddy. Interested to see what it will be rated just hoping I made the right move as he does really well on this food, wainwrights wasn't agreeing with him. Lets just say on ww he had a runny tum whereas this food he is fine with.


* SUPER PREMIUM (chicken & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £35.50
*Price per kilo:* £2.95
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Rice (26%), poultry meal (26%), barley, oats, poultry fat, sugar beet pulp, fish meal, brewers yeast, minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract 

Danielle, when you get a minute, would you mind having a look on the bag and seeing what the RDA is for a 25kg dog please?  Can't find the info online.


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> * SUPER PREMIUM (chicken & rice)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £35.50
> *Price per kilo:* £2.95
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Rice (26%), poultry meal (26%), barley, oats, poultry fat, sugar beet pulp, fish meal, brewers yeast, minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract
> 
> Danielle, when you get a minute, would you mind having a look on the bag and seeing what the RDA is for a 25kg dog please?  Can't find the info online.


Run out of dog food at the minute but got enough in his tub for a few days, as soon as I get more I'll have a look and get back to you. Not the best food but not the worst then. An ok food in orange. I'll find all the info on the next bags for you. There are quite a few other flavours.


----------



## hackertime

Are any of the Kronch range on here ive looked but may be missing it somewhere??? Read quite a few good things on a gundog page but have a feeling it may be the distributors writing it


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Are any of the Kronch range on here ive looked but may be missing it somewhere??? Read quite a few good things on a gundog page but have a feeling it may be the distributors writing it


No, nothing by Kronch. I will have a look and add it this evening


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Bit of a weird one this one! It's a food produced by a pet shop in Shropshire called Blooming Tails

Not sure whether they deliver etc I need to give them a call and find out.

Anyways - hopefully you can see the ingredients from the screenshot below! I can't find any mention of it on their website though to find further information:


----------



## lullabydream

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Bit of a weird one this one! It's a food produced by a pet shop in Shropshire called Blooming Tails
> 
> Not sure whether they deliver etc I need to give them a call and find out.
> 
> Anyways - hopefully you can see the ingredients from the screenshot below! I can't find any mention of it on their website though to find further information:


Psst I think this is the same as big dog world dog's dinner. So a generic grain free 'own branded' by various pet shops.

Dogs dinner info here Big Dog World Dog's Dinner - Grain Free Dog Food with Pork and Apple 12Kg


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

lullabydream said:


> Psst I think this is the same as big dog world dog's dinner. So a generic grain free 'own branded' by various pet shops.
> 
> Dogs dinner info here Big Dog World Dog's Dinner - Grain Free Dog Food with Pork and Apple 12Kg


Ahh yeh it's exactly the same! :lol:


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Are any of the Kronch range on here ive looked but may be missing it somewhere??? Read quite a few good things on a gundog page but have a feeling it may be the distributors writing it


Quite a few different varieties, so just picked a couple. Let me know if there was a particular variety you were looking at.

*KRONCH (basic)*

*Price (13.5kg):* £31.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.36
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Fish (16% fresh salmon, fish meal), rice, maize, barley, lard (food grade), blood meal, brewers yeast, sugar, lecithin, garlic, vitamins and minerals. 

* * * * *

*KRONCH (grain free)*

*Price (13.5kg):* £39.95
*Price per kilo:* £2.95
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Fresh salmon, fish-meal, potato starch, peas, beans, potato flakes, pork blood meal, lard, salmon meal, flaxseed, citrus pulp, dried sugar beet, hydrolysed poultry protein, salmon oil, brewers yeast, calcium carbonate, lecithin, vitamin and micro mineral mixture zeolitmineral, dried egg products, sodium chloride, choline chloride, potassium chloride, poultry liver, chicory root, dried nettle, milk thistle, magnesium oxide, mono calcium phosphate, dried organic kelp, dried yarrow, ginger, dried marigold flower, dried meadowsweet, dried hawthorn, dried rosemary, citric acid, field dried alfalfa, glucosamine and chondroitin sulphate.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Quite a few different varieties, so just picked a couple. Let me know if there was a particular variety you were looking at.
> 
> *KRONCH (basic)*
> 
> *Price (13.5kg):* £31.99
> *Price per kilo:* £2.36
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fish (16% fresh salmon, fish meal), rice, maize, barley, lard (food grade), blood meal, brewers yeast, sugar, lecithin, garlic, vitamins and minerals.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *KRONCH (grain free)*
> 
> *Price (13.5kg):* £39.95
> *Price per kilo:* £2.95
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fresh salmon, fish-meal, potato starch, peas, beans, potato flakes, pork blood meal, lard, salmon meal, flaxseed, citrus pulp, dried sugar beet, hydrolysed poultry protein, salmon oil, brewers yeast, calcium carbonate, lecithin, vitamin and micro mineral mixture zeolitmineral, dried egg products, sodium chloride, choline chloride, potassium chloride, poultry liver, chicory root, dried nettle, milk thistle, magnesium oxide, mono calcium phosphate, dried organic kelp, dried yarrow, ginger, dried marigold flower, dried meadowsweet, dried hawthorn, dried rosemary, citric acid, field dried alfalfa, glucosamine and chondroitin sulphate.


thanks for that think it was the active one


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> thanks for that think it was the active one


*KRONCH (active)*

*Price (13.5kg):* £33.95
*Price per kilo:* £2.51
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Fish (16% fresh salmon, fish meal), rice, maize, barley, lard (of edible grade), blood meal, brewers yeast, sugar, lecithin, vitamins and minerals.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> *KRONCH (active)*
> 
> *Price (13.5kg):* £33.95
> *Price per kilo:* £2.51
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fish (16% fresh salmon, fish meal), rice, maize, barley, lard (of edible grade), blood meal, brewers yeast, sugar, lecithin, vitamins and minerals.


Be giving it a wide berth then ,obviously it is the distributors plugging it :


----------



## doblela

This was really helpful thanks! :001_smile:


----------



## haven

Hi, Newbie here.
I have an 18 month jack Russell/ Shih Tzu cross (with the energy of a Jack Russell). I am looking for the ideal dry food for him. I had first tried James Wellbeloved for about 5 months but it didnt really agree with him (slightly runny poos). I then tried Harringtons for around 5 months and this really agreed with him with perfect solid poos. I felt a little guilty though as there is not much meat in this so tried Encore (applaws) for 4 months but his poos were always a little runny. I am not sure if this is due to the high meat content? Can you recommend a good quality dry kibble for Benny. He is definately not a fussy eater and will be happy to try anything.


----------



## SixStar

haven said:


> Hi, Newbie here.
> I have an 18 month jack Russell/ Shih Tzu cross (with the energy of a Jack Russell). I am looking for the ideal dry food for him. I had first tried James Wellbeloved for about 5 months but it didnt really agree with him (slightly runny poos). I then tried Harringtons for around 5 months and this really agreed with him with perfect solid poos. I felt a little guilty though as there is not much meat in this so tried Encore (applaws) for 4 months but his poos were always a little runny. I am not sure if this is due to the high meat content? Can you recommend a good quality dry kibble for Benny. He is definately not a fussy eater and will be happy to try anything.


I would try reducing the amount of Encore that you are feeding - the RDA is quite high and it's very easy to overfeed - cut down a little and see if that makes any difference before trying something new - and welcome to the forum!


----------



## haven

Hi Sixstar, thank you for replying. I did feed Benny slightly below the recommended daily amount of encore for his weight at the time. I am tempted to try it again due to the quality of the ingredients. Is there anything in this that could cause runny poos or do you think it is just due to the overfeeding?


----------



## SixStar

haven said:


> Hi Sixstar, thank you for replying. I did feed Benny slightly below the recommended daily amount of encore for his weight at the time. I am tempted to try it again due to the quality of the ingredients. Is there anything in this that could cause runny poos or do you think it is just due to the overfeeding?


Potentially anything could cause runny stools if the dog is intolerant/allergic to an ingredient, but I'd be willing to bet it's just a case of overfeeding. It's very easy to do and seems very common with a lot of the high meat content foods.

I'd cut back a little further and see if that has any affect, if not, then it would be time to consider a new food perhaps. Also take into consideration any treats/chews you may give.


----------



## Griffauve

Great work. Interesting that price is no indicator of good quality. My dogs do well on Skinner's duck and rice, so glad to see it is orange. I have to avoid yeast because it aggravates my basset's skin condition.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Another one that popped up on my Zooplus:

Forza 10 Medium Maintenance with Fish

Ingredients
Corn, fish meal, corn oil, yeast, beet pulp, calcium carbonate, calcium bi-phosphate, organic mannan-oligosaccharides and fructo-oligosaccharides, mojave yucca, choline chloride, vitamins.

Recommended feeding guide

21 - 25 kg	330 - 380
26 - 30 kg	390 - 430


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted likes Millie's countryside mix. Opened a 5 kg bag a couple of days ago, he has had some on top of his wet food for every meal and eaten it. Hopefully he carries on eating it, he is not a dry food fan. He did not like the riverside mix.
This morning he left some of his breakfast, but it was abit of wet food.


----------



## bagz

Please excuse me if i'm repeating whats already been asked (130 pages!!!)

I find this a real eye opener that heavily marketed brands such as royal canin and pro plan are considered poorer options. Even reputable breeders use these better known brands which surprises me.

Will these higher meat and lower grain concentrated foods have enough carbohydrates in them to cope with a dogs level of activity? Reason i ask this is because i've done lower carb diets, and my energy levels drop off considerably.....


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Another one that popped up on my Zooplus:
> 
> Forza 10 Medium Maintenance with Fish
> 
> Ingredients
> Corn, fish meal, corn oil, yeast, beet pulp, calcium carbonate, calcium bi-phosphate, organic mannan-oligosaccharides and fructo-oligosaccharides, mojave yucca, choline chloride, vitamins.
> 
> Recommended feeding guide
> 
> 21 - 25 kg	330 - 380
> 26 - 30 kg	390 - 430


*FORZA 10 (medium maintenance, fish)*

*Price (15kg):* £32.90
*Price per kilo:* £2.19
*Suggested daily amount:* 380g
*Daily feeding cost:* 84p

*Ingredients:* Corn, fish meal, corn oil, yeast, beet pulp, calcium carbonate, calcium bi-phosphate, organic mannan-oligosaccharides and fructo-oligosaccharides, mojave yucca, choline chloride, vitamins. 



bagz said:


> Please excuse me if i'm repeating whats already been asked (130 pages!!!)
> 
> I find this a real eye opener that heavily marketed brands such as royal canin and pro plan are considered poorer options. Even reputable breeders use these better known brands which surprises me.
> 
> Will these higher meat and lower grain concentrated foods have enough carbohydrates in them to cope with a dogs level of activity? Reason i ask this is because i've done lower carb diets, and my energy levels drop off considerably.....


Dogs best source their energy from proteins and fats, not carbs.


----------



## JinxyM

Sorry, this is a duplicate post, but I am really worried. Fwiw, I LOVE Millie's wolfheart! Jinxy is thriving, more energy, yet calm when we ask her to be. Her coat shines, but all the dry skin flakes are gone and her poo has firmed up.

Hello all,
We have just changed our Cavalier puppy's food to Millie's wolfheart.
She was on purina beta when she came to us 4 weeks ago which we have gradually changed. She will be 16 weeks on Monday and is 3kg, visually seems to be bigger every day. Her poo is now more solid, her coat shines and she has no dry flakes on her skin!
According to the Millie's wolfheart feed guides she should be on 125g max per day (gun dog mix). We have been feeding her this for almost a week, split over 3 feeds. She eats each feed in under 25 seconds, then runs around looking for more. Since we swapped her to Millie's, she has started begging more when we eat, and polishes off her hide chews in record time rather than them lasting for several days. 
I am really worried that we aren't feeding her enough.
Would welcome any thoughts at this stage!


----------



## SixStar

If she is growing well and at a good weight, you're feeding her enough. Most dogs are pigs and will act as if they are constantly starving. However do bear in mind that the RDA on a bag of MWH is for an adult dog, and a growing puppy may well need a touch more.


----------



## Jasper the Rottie

Hi All,

New user here.

Firstly this thread is so comprehensive and useful.

I collect Jasper on the 20th when he's 8 weeks old.

What would be your recommendation for a Rottweiler puppy? A lot of the Green rated foods don't seem to do a puppy specific product.

Thanks in advance!
Stewart


----------



## BlueJay

Found this one while biscuit shopping 
Orange, maybe?

Betty Miller Oven Baked Lamb Complete Working Dog Food (comes in chicken & beef too)
Oven baked complete dog food
Composition: Wholgrain flour, Lamb (27%), Gravy, Linseed, Vitamins & minerals
£31.50 for 15kg, no feeding guide


----------



## hackertime

Jasper the Rottie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New user here.
> 
> Firstly this thread is so comprehensive and useful.
> 
> I collect Jasper on the 20th when he's 8 weeks old.
> 
> What would be your recommendation for a Rottweiler puppy? A lot of the Green rated foods don't seem to do a puppy specific product.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Stewart


I wouldn't bother with the puppy version from what ive read on here ,i did but just seemed to cost me more money ! Have a look at millies wolfheart really good food and company


----------



## SixStar

Jasper the Rottie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New user here.
> 
> Firstly this thread is so comprehensive and useful.
> 
> I collect Jasper on the 20th when he's 8 weeks old.
> 
> What would be your recommendation for a Rottweiler puppy? A lot of the Green rated foods don't seem to do a puppy specific product.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Stewart


I really wouldn't bother with using puppy food. Any of the Green rated foods would be perfectly fine for a youngster. My personal recommendation would be Millies Wolfheart - the people who own the company are very helpful and would be only too pleased to advise on their most suitable variety if you gave them a call/email.



BlueJay said:


> Found this one while biscuit shopping
> Orange, maybe?
> 
> Betty Miller Oven Baked Lamb Complete Working Dog Food (comes in chicken & beef too)
> Oven baked complete dog food
> Composition: Wholgrain flour, Lamb (27%), Gravy, Linseed, Vitamins & minerals
> £31.50 for 15kg, no feeding guide


*BETTY MILLER OVEN BAKED (working dog, lamb)*

*Price (15kg):* £31.50
*Price per kilo:* £2.10
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Wholegrain flour, lamb (27%), gravy, linseed, vitamins, minerals 

Red on account of wheat being the primary ingredient.


----------



## Jasper the Rottie

Sixstar - thanks for your advice and guidance, so useful!

Think I'm going to go with Millie's Wolfheart, they have recommended any of the 50/50 or 60/40 foods. Would you guys have a recommendation?


----------



## Sarah H

Jasper the Rottie said:


> Sixstar - thanks for your advice and guidance, so useful!
> 
> Think I'm going to go with Millie's Wolfheart, they have recommended any of the 50/50 or 60/40 foods. Would you guys have a recommendation?


Does he have a tendency to inhale food? (lol) If he's a fast eater then maybe a 50/50 as they are polo shaped and almost forces dogs to actually crunch rather than swallow whole.

The favourites here are Rangers Mix and Farmers Mix (both 60/40). I don't tend to use the 50/50s as mine don't need that much energy. I have tried them though and they liked the Utility (fishy) and Agility (tripey), but I'm sure Jasper would like any of them. You could buy a couple of different mixes and see what he likes, they do small bag deals if you're just trying it out.


----------



## Jasper the Rottie

Sarah H said:


> Does he have a tendency to inhale food? (lol) If he's a fast eater then maybe a 50/50 as they are polo shaped and almost forces dogs to actually crunch rather than swallow whole.


Haha I know what you mean, used to have a Yellow Lab like that! But I pick Jasper up from the breeder on Saturday so unfortunately don't know how quick he eats yet.

Think I'll pick 1 60/40, maybe Farmers on your recommendation and get a couple of smaller bags of the 60/40 and 50/50 and see which he prefers, just don't want to swap his food about too much as I'll be changing him off his current food within a week and don't want to stress him or upset his little tum.


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly loved the Riverside, Ted did not, but he prefers wet anyway. Got some Gamekeepers to try. They both love countryside, but that's a 70/30 one.
Hope we get to see some photos of him when you get him .


----------



## Jasper the Rottie

VickynHolly said:


> Holly loved the Riverside, Ted did not, but he prefers wet anyway. Got some Gamekeepers to try. They both love countryside, but that's a 70/30 one.
> Hope we get to see some photos of him when you get him .


Thanks for the advice Countryside seems really popular but as you say its a 70/30 one.

I'll stick a pin in one of the 60/40 ones and hope he likes it!

Here he is at 6 weeks...


----------



## hackertime

Started on riverside then gundog now on agility no problem with any of them


----------



## Zephyr1530

Great job on the list! What would you recommend for a Boxer of 2 years old?She does have arrhythmia and she is on Sotalol currently. Can you advise the best food i can buy for her? I'm not really that comfortable with giving her a raw diet, a few options would be appreciated. Again, good job on the list! 

Her current food is: protein 21%, crude fibres 2.5%, fat content 9%, crude ash 8.5% omega 3 0.5%, omega 6 1.6% and moisture 15%. 
Cereals , Meat and Animal Derivatives (26% meat meal of which 4% is beef) , Oils and Fats , Various Sugars , Derivatives of Vegetable Origin , Minerals , Citrus Extract (0.18%) , Yeasts (0.1%) , Yucca Extract (0.06%) , *Colourants, Antioxidants, Preservatives , *Colourants - from a mineral source found in nature .

From reading your post i am pretty sure this is not the best dog food i could be feeding her. I am from the UK, i don't know if that helps you at all?  Sorry for the long post.


----------



## victoria171168

What is your budget for food as it makes a lot of difference in what we can reccomend


----------



## Frankie457

Well i must say thank you SixStar for all of your generous help! I am getting my pup in two weeks and she comes with a bag of food from the breeder (pedigree puppy) which does come well recommended, with this in mind i would like to change her over to something better. i will of course keep feeding her her usual food for a few weeks then mix the two together to ease the transition. Any other tips on changing a pup's food will be greatly appreciated.

I am liking the look of Millies Wolfheart - but was wondering if it was suitable for a mini Dachshund puppy (kibble size & nutritionally) and if you had a specific product you would recommend over the others? 

Just trying to give her the best start in life!

Many thanks for all your help to everyone - you are a star!!!


----------



## Zephyr1530

victoria171168 said:


> What is your budget for food as it makes a lot of difference in what we can reccomend


About £2-£2.50 a kilo.


----------



## Lolabeagle

What would you recommend for my 5 month old beagle she is currently on royal canin medium junior which cost £50 for 15kg 

I don't mind paying a little more if the quality is better for my dog.


----------



## SixStar

Zephyr1530 said:


> Great job on the list! What would you recommend for a Boxer of 2 years old?She does have arrhythmia and she is on Sotalol currently. Can you advise the best food i can buy for her? I'm not really that comfortable with giving her a raw diet, a few options would be appreciated. Again, good job on the list!
> 
> Her current food is: protein 21%, crude fibres 2.5%, fat content 9%, crude ash 8.5% omega 3 0.5%, omega 6 1.6% and moisture 15%.
> Cereals , Meat and Animal Derivatives (26% meat meal of which 4% is beef) , Oils and Fats , Various Sugars , Derivatives of Vegetable Origin , Minerals , Citrus Extract (0.18%) , Yeasts (0.1%) , Yucca Extract (0.06%) , *Colourants, Antioxidants, Preservatives , *Colourants - from a mineral source found in nature .
> 
> From reading your post i am pretty sure this is not the best dog food i could be feeding her. I am from the UK, i don't know if that helps you at all?  Sorry for the long post.


Any of the Orange or Green rated foods would be a good choice really.



Frankie457 said:


> Well i must say thank you SixStar for all of your generous help! I am getting my pup in two weeks and she comes with a bag of food from the breeder (pedigree puppy) which does come well recommended, with this in mind i would like to change her over to something better. i will of course keep feeding her her usual food for a few weeks then mix the two together to ease the transition. Any other tips on changing a pup's food will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am liking the look of Millies Wolfheart - but was wondering if it was suitable for a mini Dachshund puppy (kibble size & nutritionally) and if you had a specific product you would recommend over the others?
> 
> Just trying to give her the best start in life!
> 
> Many thanks for all your help to everyone - you are a star!!!


Nutritionally speaking, Millies Wolfheart is fine for a Daxi puppy. Kibble size, I'm not so sure about. They'd probably manage it just fine, but might need it slightly moistened whilst very young.



Lolabeagle said:


> What would you recommend for my 5 month old beagle she is currently on royal canin medium junior which cost £50 for 15kg
> 
> I don't mind paying a little more if the quality is better for my dog.


Any of the Orange or Green rated foods would be a huge step up from Royal Canin.

Puppy or Junior food is not necessary, adult food is just fine.


----------



## Lolabeagle

SixStar said:


> Any of the Orange or Green rated foods would be a good choice really.
> 
> Nutritionally speaking, Millies Wolfheart is fine for a Daxi puppy. Kibble size, I'm not so sure about. They'd probably manage it just fine, but might need it slightly moistened whilst very young.
> 
> Any of the Orange or Green rated foods would be a huge step up from Royal Canin.
> 
> Puppy or Junior food is not necessary, adult food is just fine.


Don't suppose you could narrow it down to 3, sorry for being forward just not sure, I.e Millie's has some many varieties


----------



## SixStar

Lolabeagle said:


> Don't suppose you could narrow it down to 3, sorry for being forward just not sure, I.e Millie's has some many varieties


My top three would be Millies Wolfheart, Orijen and Applaws - with MWH being my first choice.

If you contact MHW they will talk you through all the varieties to help you find the one best suited to your dogs needs, they're very knowledgeable about their foods and nothing is too much trouble


----------



## mysti

My 13 week old miniature schnauzer puppy was on Hills Science Plan puppy food when he came home from the breeder 5 weeks ago. They highly recommended it & so did his vet so I've kept him on that - so far. He's growing well but is constantly scavenging for food (despite me feeding him the recommended amount on the packaging) & his poos & farts smell horrendous (sorry if that's too much information!). He also seems quite hyper (& never seems to relax unless he's asleep) but he's my first puppy so that might be a normal thing. If you (anyone more knowledgeable than me!) were in my position would you think about changing his food? If so, what to? Thank you.


----------



## SixStar

mysti said:


> My 13 week old miniature schnauzer puppy was on Hills Science Plan puppy food when he came home from the breeder 5 weeks ago. They highly recommended it & so did his vet so I've kept him on that - so far. He's growing well but is constantly scavenging for food (despite me feeding him the recommended amount on the packaging) & his poos & farts smell horrendous (sorry if that's too much information!). He also seems quite hyper (& never seems to relax unless he's asleep) but he's my first puppy so that might be a normal thing. If you (anyone more knowledgeable than me!) were in my position would you think about changing his food? If so, what to? Thank you.


I'd absolutely consider a change. Hills is not a very good food and the hyperactivity is not normal puppy behaviour - of course they should be bright and lively, but should be content to settle and rest during downtime too. The foul stool smells aren't a good sign either.

At risk of sounding like a broken record, I would have a look at MHW. All their foods are suitable for puppies but if you call/email them, they'll be able to talk you through their range to find the most suited one to your puppy.

Welcome to the forum too, by the way


----------



## mysti

SixStar said:


> I'd absolutely consider a change. Hills is not a very good food and the hyperactivity is not normal puppy behaviour - of course they should be bright and lively, but should be content to settle and rest during downtime too. The foul stool smells aren't a good sign either.
> 
> At risk of sounding like a broken record, I would have a look at MHW. All their foods are suitable for puppies but if you call/email them, they'll be able to talk you through their range to find the most suited one to your puppy.
> 
> Welcome to the forum too, by the way


Thank you, is that Millie's Wolfheart? I will certainly look into it. I really appreciate the help as I'm a first time dog owner so know I have a lot to learn but want to give my puppy as good a life as I can.


----------



## SixStar

mysti said:


> Thank you, is that Millie's Wolfheart? I will certainly look into it. I really appreciate the help as I'm a first time dog owner so know I have a lot to learn but want to give my puppy as good a life as I can.


Sorry, yes, Millies Wolfheart


----------



## hackertime

Would wainwrights lamb and vegetables ( grain free ) be orange as well ,seriously considering taking the boy off millies 50/50 as hes losing weight and hes been on it for months


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> Would wainwrights lamb and vegetables ( grain free ) be orange as well ,seriously considering taking the boy off millies 50/50 as hes losing weight and hes been on it for months


Blade was losing on 50/50 too  he's back on lukullus


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Blade was losing on 50/50 too  he's back on lukullus


Do you find he does enormous poos on Lukullus? my Colt did - I needed a carrier bag to pick them up not a poo bag :eek6:


----------



## hackertime

Ive been trying to stick with it as i love everything about the company and the food, but i really think i need to change as its visible now


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Would wainwrights lamb and vegetables ( grain free ) be orange as well ,seriously considering taking the boy off millies 50/50 as hes losing weight and hes been on it for months


Yes, it'd be Orange too. Have you tried him on any of the 70/30 varieties?


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Yes, it'd be Orange too. Have you tried him on any of the 70/30 varieties?


No not yet he started on the riverside then we changed to the 50/50 looking at others as cant really justify the price of the higher mixes much as i love the brand  .ive upped his daily allowance after speaking to mark, and hes now upto 400g per day and its made no difference to his weight


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> No not yet he started on the riverside then we changed to the 50/50 looking at others as cant really justify the price of the higher mixes much as i love the brand  .ive upped his daily allowance after speaking to mark, and hes now upto 400g per day and its made no difference to his weight


Shame. Hope you find something that suits.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Shame. Hope you find something that suits.


I know really dont want to swap cos i love it just looking for other options im going to ring mark to see what he thinks first


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Shame. Hope you find something that suits.


Spoken to mark discussed a few things ( we may be guilty of over working him ) so upping the allowance and sticking with it ....feel much happier now where else does the company owner ring you back and give individual advice


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> Spoken to mark discussed a few things ( we may be guilty of over working him ) so upping the allowance and sticking with it ....feel much happier now where else does the company owner ring you back and give individual advice


If that doesn't work I would be tempted to do a mix of 50/50 & 70/30. The only reason I didn't do this as I knew Blade did well on Lukullus so went straight back x


----------



## Mrsred

I spoke to Mark at Millies this morning too! 

Excellent service all round, the big dogs are on countryside mix and are thriving, shadow even had put on a few pounds and she had been very thin prior. 

I explained about flash, the vets etc and I've been advised to cut Flash's food to 135g from 170 and see does that firm him up but he may not be able to tolerate such high protein. 

I don't want to change the other two from countryside mix but when you factor in I have to pay £7 p&p I really will have to start looking at other options. Sigh.


----------



## Hanwombat

hackertime said:


> Would wainwrights lamb and vegetables ( grain free ) be orange as well ,seriously considering taking the boy off millies 50/50 as hes losing weight and hes been on it for months


My dog has been going MWH for a few months - on different foods and I can't keep the weight on her, plus she is having anal gland issues. I am switching to Lukullus to see how she goes with this. She also gets some meaty raw bones / WW grain free wet trays so I don't feel so bad about it.


----------



## justin001

Thanks for sharing with full details. Will help a lot to get the price and quantity of packing. :thumbup1:


----------



## hackertime

Mrsred said:


> I spoke to Mark at Millies this morning too!
> 
> Excellent service all round, the big dogs are on countryside mix and are thriving, shadow even had put on a few pounds and she had been very thin prior.
> 
> I explained about flash, the vets etc and I've been advised to cut Flash's food to 135g from 170 and see does that firm him up but he may not be able to tolerate such high protein.
> 
> I don't want to change the other two from countryside mix but when you factor in I have to pay £7 p&p I really will have to start looking at other options. Sigh.


I would like to try hacker on a higher mix but now upto 400g per day ( advised to go upto 450g ) to try and get a bit more weight on him but then im going to go through the food like no ones business so cant really justify the extra money, just had new bag of agility delivered so we shall see how it goes...if not may need to change completely


----------



## hackertime

Hanwombat said:


> My dog has been going MWH for a few months - on different foods and I can't keep the weight on her, plus she is having anal gland issues. I am switching to Lukullus to see how she goes with this. She also gets some meaty raw bones / WW grain free wet trays so I don't feel so bad about it.


Ive also bought some WW grain free wet to mix in to see if that helps


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> Ive also bought some WW grain free wet to mix in to see if that helps


I feed mine a whole mix of wet food too, Only really enough to give it a little extra taste. We use WainWrights grain free, webbox natural , Lukullus Gustico, Cambrian Natural and tins of Lily's kitchen sometimes. The webbox natural trays are fab and you can pick them up in ASDA for £1!


----------



## bella2013

Not sure if this one has been done before

Working Dog Complete (Grain Free) | Skippers Pet Products


----------



## BlueJay

Spied some new Zooplus ones 

Nutram adult

Chicken meal, ground rice, whole ground corn, corn gluten meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin e, and citric acid), fresh chicken, natural chicken flavours, seafood blend (lobster meal & crab meal), beet pulp, Canadian salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and citric acid), whole dried egg, Canadian salmon meal, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, alfalfa, oat fibre, brewer's yeast, pea hulls, calcium sulphate, salt, choline chloride, cranberry meal, fenugreek, sodium tripolyphosphate, phosphoric acid, chicory root extract, dried seaweed meal, vitamin E, vitamin A (retinoide), vitamin D3 (calciol), niacin, vitamin C, inositol, D-calcium pantothenate (vitamin B5), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2), beta-carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), folic acid (vitamin B), biotin (vitamin B), vitamin B12 (cobalamine) supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulphate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulphate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, citric acid, taurine, calcium propionate, dehydrated spinach, lutein, dl-methionine, yucca schidigera extract, green lipped mussel, green tea leaves, peppermint, parsley, ginkgo, echinacea, chamomile, rosemary extract

305g for 25kg, RRP £45.54 for 15kg


Nutram Grain-Free Turkey, Chicken & Duck

Fresh turkey, chicken meal, green peas, chickpeas, fresh chicken, whole eggs, tapioca, chicken fat (naturally preserved with vitamin E and citric acid), natural chicken flavours, fresh duck, quinoa seeds, sea salt, calcium phosphate, pumpkin, broccoli, organic agave (source of inulin), chia seeds, potassium chloride, organic seaweed meal (prebiotic), algae extract (source of dha), yucca schidigera, vitamins & minerals, choline chloride, glucosamine, kale, pomegranate, raspberry, spinach, green lipped mussel, green tea extract, rosemary extract

300g for 25kg, RRP £52.18 for 11.34kg



Optimanova Adult Digestive Rabbit & Potato

Fresh rabbit (40%), ground rabbit meat (25%), dehydrated potato (20%), potato protein, oil, sugar beet meal, hydrolysed rabbit meat (5%), yeast (2%), sodium chloride, inulin (FOS 1000mg/kg), ginger (1000 mg/kg), mannan-oligosaccharide (260mg/kg, cassava extract.

300g for 25kg, RRP £50.95 for 12kg


----------



## SixStar

bella2013 said:


> Not sure if this one has been done before
> 
> Working Dog Complete (Grain Free) | Skippers Pet Products


*SKIPPERS (salmon, trout & sweet potato)*

*Price (15kg):* £43
*Price per kilo:* £2.86
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Salmon & trout (50% including 36% freshly prepared salmon & trout, 12% dried salmon & 2% fish stock), sweet potato (36%), peas, potato, beet pulp, linseed, viamins, minerals, vegetable stock, omega 3 supplement, asparagus

It's one of the new grain free foods that have been launched recently and are being sold under various different brands - Big Dog World, Wuffitmix, Pero and various others are all selling these foods as their ''own brand'' 



BlueJay said:


> Spied some new Zooplus ones
> 
> Nutram adult
> 
> 305g for 25kg, RRP £45.54 for 15kg
> 
> Nutram Grain-Free Turkey, Chicken & Duck
> 
> 300g for 25kg, RRP £52.18 for 11.34kg
> 
> Optimanova Adult Digestive Rabbit & Potato
> 
> 300g for 25kg, RRP £50.95 for 12kg


*NUTRAM (adult dog, chicken)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.90
*Price per kilo:* £2.66
*Suggested daily amount:* 305g
*Daily feeding cost:* 81p

*Ingredients:*Chicken meal, ground rice, whole ground corn, corn gluten meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin e, and citric acid), fresh chicken, natural chicken flavours, seafood blend (lobster meal & crab meal), beet pulp, Canadian salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and citric acid), whole dried egg, Canadian salmon meal, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, alfalfa, oat fibre, brewer's yeast, pea hulls, calcium sulphate, salt, choline chloride, cranberry meal, fenugreek, sodium tripolyphosphate, phosphoric acid, chicory root extract, dried seaweed meal, vitamin E, vitamin A (retinoide), vitamin D3 (calciol), niacin, vitamin C, inositol, D-calcium pantothenate (vitamin B5), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2), beta-carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), folic acid (vitamin B), biotin (vitamin B), vitamin B12 (cobalamine) supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulphate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulphate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, citric acid, taurine, calcium propionate, dehydrated spinach, lutein, dl-methionine, yucca schidigera extract, green lipped mussel, green tea leaves, peppermint, parsley, ginkgo, echinacea, chamomile, rosemary extract

* * * * *

*NUTRAM GRAIN FREE (turkey, chicken & duck)*

*Price (11.34kg):* £49.90
*Price per kilo:* £4.37
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.34

*Ingredients:* Fresh turkey, chicken meal, green peas, chickpeas, fresh chicken, whole eggs, tapioca, chicken fat (naturally preserved with vitamin E and citric acid), natural chicken flavours, fresh duck, quinoa seeds, sea salt, calcium phosphate, pumpkin, broccoli, organic agave (source of inulin), chia seeds, potassium chloride, organic seaweed meal (prebiotic), algae extract (source of dha), yucca schidigera, vitamins & minerals, choline chloride, glucosamine, kale, pomegranate, raspberry, spinach, green lipped mussel, green tea extract, rosemary extract 

* * * * *

*OPTIMANOVA (digestive, rabbit & potato)*

*Price (12kg):* £42.90
*Price per kilo:* £3.57
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.19

*Ingredients:* Fresh rabbit (40%), ground rabbit meat (25%), dehydrated potato (20%), potato protein, oil, sugar beet meal, hydrolysed rabbit meat (5%), yeast (2%), sodium chloride, inulin, ginger, mannan-oligosaccharide, cassava extract. 

Think I'm all caught up now


----------



## BlueJay

I'm back :lol:
404 Not Found


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> I'm back :lol:
> 404 Not Found


Those are the same as the Skippers one, and the ones being sold by Big Dog World, Pero, Wuffitmix etc.

All the same food, just being branded under own lables. All rated as Green


----------



## Sarah H

A brand named 'Laughing Dog' popped up on my facebook suggestions today...

I assumed it's like the others and is just the same but under a different name?


----------



## GeorgeTWP

Has Fishmongers Finest been removed from the list or do I need to go to Specsavers?


----------



## bella2013

Cant find this one anywhere? DWD - Premium, Hypoallergenic, Natural Dog Food for Working Dogs

Is the same as the other generic grain foods that are being sold as own label?


----------



## Renata

SixStar said:


> Those are the same as the Skippers one, and the ones being sold by Big Dog World, Pero, Wuffitmix etc.
> 
> All the same food, just being branded under own lables. All rated as Green


When you compare composition and analytical constituents of the food (grain free turkey and sweet potatoe with cranberries) sold e. g. by Pero and WuffitMix the composition and analytical constituents are different. How can it be the same food ?


----------



## SixStar

Sarah H said:


> A brand named 'Laughing Dog' popped up on my facebook suggestions today...
> 
> I assumed it's like the others and is just the same but under a different name?


Nope, the Laughing Dog range is different 

*LAUGHING DOG (grain free, venison)*

*Price (10kg):* £54.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.49
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Venison (26%), chilled [fresh] chicken (26%), potato granules (12%), dried chicken (11%), potato starch, chicken fat, pea fibre, linseed (3%), cellulose fibre, minerals, herbs (0.5% includes nettle, couchgrass, kelp), minerals including vitamin B complex, C and K, citrus extract, tocopherols, yucca extract, rosemary extract.

* * * * *

*LAUGHING DOG (chicken)*

*Price (15kg):* £42.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.86
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.02

*Ingredients:* Chicken (34% poultry meat meal & fresh chicken), barley meal (31%), vegetables (15% potato, peas, carrot), oatmeal (6%), sugar beet flake, poultry oil (3%), linseed (1%), cellulose fibre, minerals, vitamins including vitamin B complex, C and K, citrus extract, tocopherols, yucca extract, rosemary extract.



GeorgeTWP said:


> Has Fishmongers Finest been removed from the list or do I need to go to Specsavers?


Yes, it'd been removed.  Not sure why! Must have got lost somewhere during one of the edits.

*FISHMONGERS FINEST (salmon & potato)*

*Price (10kg):* £33.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 360g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.25

*Ingredients:* Salmon (60% [salmon 30%, salmon meal 21%, salmon oil 8% salmon digest 1%]), potato (31%), beet pulp, brewers yeast, minerals, prebiotics mannanoligosaccharides and fructooligosaccharide, yucca schidigera extract, glucosamine, chondroitin



bella2013 said:


> Cant find this one anywhere? DWD - Premium, Hypoallergenic, Natural Dog Food for Working Dogs
> 
> Is the same as the other generic grain foods that are being sold as own label?


Yep, same as the others. Going to look into who is actually making these foods - they're popping up everywhere!


----------



## Sarah H

Ooh surprised about laughing dog, didn't really inspect it just thought it was another rebrand, but might take a closer look. 

Thanks SixStar :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar

Sarah H said:


> Ooh surprised about laughing dog, didn't really inspect it just thought it was another rebrand, but might take a closer look.
> 
> Thanks SixStar :thumbup:


We've had a small bag of the regular (non grain free) food before and it went down well, but then everything goes down well with my four so that's not any reliable indication! 

I remember it wasn't little formed kibble pieces, but more like broken up biscuit (like a traditional old-style mixer).


----------



## Mum2Heidi

SixStar said:


> Going to look into who is actually making these foods - they're popping up everywhere!


Not sure if it still is, but it used to be Golden Acres. HPRS is one I used and they state it on their website Working Dog Food About Us | WorkingHPRs


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Bit of a weird one this one! It's a food produced by a pet shop in Shropshire called Blooming Tails
> 
> Not sure whether they deliver etc I need to give them a call and find out.
> 
> Anyways - hopefully you can see the ingredients from the screenshot below! I can't find any mention of it on their website though to find further information:


Out of interest did this get colour coded just spied 2 kg for £7.99 and am sure the 12kg was £29.99 wondering if it's worth a try as i can get it very local


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Out of interest did this get colour coded just spied 2 kg for £7.99 and am sure the 12kg was £29.99 wondering if it's worth a try as i can get it very local


It's one of the ones that are popping up everywhere as own lable grain free diets.

There's the four flavours and are being sold by Pero, Wuffitmix, Skippers, Big Dog World and a few others as own lable.

Pork & apple
Lamb & mint
Turkey & cranberry 
Salmon, trout & asparagus

(all with potato)

All rated Green.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> It's one of the ones that are popping up everywhere as own lable grain free diets.
> 
> There's the four flavours and are being sold by Pero, Wuffitmix, Skippers, Big Dog World and a few others as own lable.
> 
> Pork & apple
> Lamb & mint
> Turkey & cranberry
> Salmon, trout & asparagus
> 
> (all with potato)
> 
> All rated Green.


Great thats good to know as i can pick up very easily seems a low feeding guide line but as i should know by now that is just a guide


----------



## Tillystar

1kg Lukullus Barbary Duck & Lamb Dry Dog Food + 500g Free!
How would you rate this SixStar?


----------



## Tillystar

1kg Lukullus Barbary Duck & Lamb Dry Dog Food + 500g Free!
How would you rate this SixStar?


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> 1kg Lukullus Barbary Duck & Lamb Dry Dog Food + 500g Free!
> How would you rate this SixStar?


Same as the Lukullus already listed - Orange


----------



## victoria171168

Just saw nutram on ebay for £35 its a no potato one which may interest some
Plus as its a green food its good value


----------



## Gemmaa

New food & a good price...
Akela 80:20 Original Grain-Free Working Dog Food VAT FREE - Akela 80/20 Dog Food


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Gemmaa said:


> New food & a good price...
> Akela 80:20 Original Grain-Free Working Dog Food VAT FREE - Akela 80/20 Dog Food


Is that £34.99 for 10KG? the website is a tad confusing


----------



## Clare7435

One of mine will only eat harringtons or Naturo depending on what she fancies that day is that any good? When I bought her home a few months ago she'd been on wagg and webox for 16 months which I had to literally starve her out of wanting and the other 2 was the only ones she seems to really enjoy...mixed with a bit of wet, it's far better than what she was on but I'm just interested to know if they're any good


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Is that £34.99 for 10KG? the website is a tad confusing


Looks like it , just got a 12kg bag of that one we were talking about at £29.99. Seems to be ok so far


----------



## Tanji

Gemmaa said:


> New food & a good price...
> Akela 80:20 Original Grain-Free Working Dog Food VAT FREE - Akela 80/20 Dog Food


Just went to the website and ordered a free 100g sample chose 2nd class postage so delivery also free. Delivery is 4.99 up to 31kg so 3 bags of the 10 kg

It appears to be very high quality


----------



## SixStar

Clare7435 said:


> One of mine will only eat harringtons or Naturo depending on what she fancies that day is that any good? When I bought her home a few months ago she'd been on wagg and webox for 16 months which I had to literally starve her out of wanting and the other 2 was the only ones she seems to really enjoy...mixed with a bit of wet, it's far better than what she was on but I'm just interested to know if they're any good


 *HARRINGTONS (turkey & vegetables)*

*Price (15kg):* £25.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.73
*Suggested daily amount:* 450g
*Daily feeding cost:* 78p

*Ingredients:* Maize, turkey meat meal (min 14%), oats, meat meal, rice, peas (min 4%), beet pulp, poultry fat, digest, vitamins, minerals, linseed, kelp, yeast, citrus extract, yucca extract.

*NATURO (chicken, rice & vegetables)*

*Price (10kg):* £30
*Price per kilo:* £3
*Suggested daily amount:* 325g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.02

*Ingredients:* Yellow maize, chicken (min 15%), brown rice (min 15%), liver (min 10%), maize protein, animal fat, vegetables (min 4% carrots, peas, potatoes), digest, dried beet, whole linseed, brewers yeast, dried chicory extract, salmon oil, dried tomato, yucca extract, vitamins, minerals & antioxidants of natural origin.

I personally wouldn't touch either. Both are essentially meaty flavoured maize...



Gemmaa said:


> New food & a good price...
> Akela 80:20 Original Grain-Free Working Dog Food VAT FREE - Akela 80/20 Dog Food


 *AKELA (80/20)*

*Price (10kg):* £34.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.06

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared chicken (22%), dehydrated chicken (15%), dehydrated herring (10%), potato, sweet potato, dehydrated turkey (7%), freshly prepared chicken liver (7%), dehydrated salmon (6%), chicken fat (4%), freshly prepared free-range egg (3%), freshly prepared salmon (3%), chicken gravy (2%), pea fibre, salmon oil (1%), chick pea flour, lucerne, linseed, lentils, vitamins & minerals, fructooligosaccharides, organic dried peas, organic dried carrot, organic dried spinach, dried cranberry, dried apple, rosemary, seaweed, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin sulphate, yucca extract, organic honey, burdock root powder, rosehips, garlic powder 

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Gemmaa

I got my free sample of Akela today - very quick delivery!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Gemmaa said:


> I got my free sample of Akela today - very quick delivery!


Me too and I got mugged upon opening it!


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Me too and I got mugged upon opening it!


Free samples?! :w00t: Off to nosey!


----------



## Tillystar

Encore Pet Food?Encore Dog Dry
I'm guessing this would be green?


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Encore Pet Food?Encore Dog Dry
> I'm guessing this would be green?


Yes, it's exactly the same as Applaws, just under a different name


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> Yes, it's exactly the same as Applaws, just under a different name


Cheaper and avaliable in supermarkets well sainsburys


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Cheaper and avaliable in supermarkets well sainsburys


Yes. Encore is the branding for supermarkets and Applaws is the branding for pet supply stores. No idea why they do that.


----------



## Renata

Clare7435 said:


> One of mine will only eat harringtons or Naturo depending on what she fancies that day is that any good? When I bought her home a few months ago she'd been on wagg and webox for 16 months which I had to literally starve her out of wanting and the other 2 was the only ones she seems to really enjoy...mixed with a bit of wet, it's far better than what she was on but I'm just interested to know if they're any good


You got very rude answer from Sixstar. She simply does not like maize in dogs food. There is no scientific evidence for that. A good source of information is this site The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1474 dog foods!


----------



## StormyThai

Renata said:


> You got very rude answer from Sixstar. She simply does not like maize in dogs food. There is no scientific evidence for that. A good source of information is this site The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1474 dog foods!


Who list Harringtons as a 2.9...Nice try tho


----------



## Goblin

Renata said:


> You got very rude answer from Sixstar. She simply does not like maize in dogs food. There is no scientific evidence for that. A good source of information is this site The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1474 dog foods!


Hardly rude, just going on scientific evidence which you always ignore for your infrequent visits. What is the glycemic index of corn, or maize as it is known in the states, compared to other potential ingredients which provide the same amount of calories/energy? How many of the essential amino acids dogs require through food does corn supply? What is the biological value of corn? Finally how can we determine the quality of the corn used?

Then we could look at the site you yourself link to: Maize / Corn in dog food | All About Dog Food Notice the red exclamation mark? The "we usually recommend avoiding" symbol


----------



## SixStar

I have Renata on ignore now but thanks for quoting. Good for a giggle if nothing else!


----------



## Pupcakes

SixStar said:


> *EVOLUTION (chicken, turkey & fish)*
> 
> *Price (7kg):* £29.99 (intro offer)
> *Price per kilo:* £4.14
> *Suggested daily amount:* 280g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.19
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chilled chicken (26%), poultry meal (24%), turkey meal (10%), fish meal (10%), sweet potato flour (10%), poultry fat, chicken gravy, pea flour (3%), pea fibre (2%), carrot powder (2%), apple powder (2%), seaweed meal (1.5%), minerals (includes yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract, botanical herbs includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle
> 
> 
> * * * * *


I have put my 2 on this and they really love it, I get a tin too and they scoff it up, even dry when normally they like a little hot water on their food!

Pricey, but good quality.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Another one I came across on zooplus :

Defu Organic Adult

Poultry meat meal* (24%), rice (milled)*, buckwheat (milled)*, millet (milled)*, maize corn meal*, poultry fat*, hydrolysed liver from poultry liver*, sea salt, carrots*, thyme*, rosemary*, parsley* (total herb content: 0.046%).
* Raw ingredients come from Organic sources.

Dog's weight	Feeding amount in g/day

up to 5kg approx. 90g
up to 10kg	approx. 150g
up to 20kg	approx. 250g
up to 35kg	approx. 375g
up to 60kg	approx. 575g
up to 80kg	approx. 700g


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Another one I came across on zooplus :
> 
> Defu Organic Adult
> 
> Poultry meat meal* (24%), rice (milled)*, buckwheat (milled)*, millet (milled)*, maize corn meal*, poultry fat*, hydrolysed liver from poultry liver*, sea salt, carrots*, thyme*, rosemary*, parsley* (total herb content: 0.046%).
> * Raw ingredients come from Organic sources.
> 
> Dogs weight	Feeding amount in g/day
> 
> up to 5kg approx. 90g
> up to 10kg	approx. 150g
> up to 20kg	approx. 250g
> up to 35kg	approx. 375g
> up to 60kg	approx. 575g
> up to 80kg	approx. 700g


 *DEFU ORGANIC (poultry)*

*Price (12.5kg):* £52.90
*Price per kilo:* £4.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.29

*Ingredients:* Poultry meat meal (24%), rice (milled), buckwheat (milled), millet (milled), maize corn meal, poultry fat, hydrolysed liver from poultry liver, sea salt, carrots, thyme, rosemary, parsley (total herb content: 0.046%).

A horrific amount of cereal for the price!

Anyone else tried their samples of Akela yet? I took a handful for treats on our walk yesterday evening and couldn't bloody get rid of the dogs once they knew I'd got it :lol:


----------



## VickynHolly

Found this one the other day
Nutram Grain-Free Turkey, Chicken & Duck | Free P&P on £29+ at zooplus


----------



## SixStar

VickynHolly said:


> Found this one the other day
> Nutram Grain-Free Turkey, Chicken & Duck | Free P&P on £29+ at zooplus


Nutram already listed here  - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...ndex-135.html?highlight=nutram#post1064025054


----------



## Spidei

SixStar said:


> Anyone else tried their samples of Akela yet? I took a handful for treats on our walk yesterday evening and couldn't bloody get rid of the dogs once they knew I'd got it :lol:


I have, our two have been loving them as treats (even Taza who doesn't like dry on its own) and I like that the pieces are fairly small 
I tempted to buy some more as they enjoy it so much


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> *DEFU ORGANIC (poultry)*
> 
> *Price (12.5kg):* £52.90
> *Price per kilo:* £4.40
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.29
> 
> *Ingredients:* Poultry meat meal (24%), rice (milled), buckwheat (milled), millet (milled), maize corn meal, poultry fat, hydrolysed liver from poultry liver, sea salt, carrots, thyme, rosemary, parsley (total herb content: 0.046%).
> 
> A horrific amount of cereal for the price!
> 
> Anyone else tried their samples of Akela yet? I took a handful for treats on our walk yesterday evening and couldn't bloody get rid of the dogs once they knew I'd got it :lol:


I know! For the price you would expect a little better

Mine LOVE the Akela however unfortunately as I expected it gave Blade the sh1ts despite him only getting about 7-10 pieces a day.

I have it with all high meat % kibbles


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I know! For the price you would expect a little better
> 
> Mine LOVE the Akela however unfortunately as I expected it gave Blade the sh1ts despite him only getting about 7-10 pieces a day.
> 
> I have it with all high meat % kibbles


Poor Blade  The 80/20 ones do seem to be poorly tolerated by quite a few dogs.

I'm very lucky with all 4 of mine, they all have guts of cast iron


----------



## Gemmaa

I've just ordered a 1.5kg bag of Akela . 
80/20 foods normally go straight through Bradley, but he was okay with that. I'm not sure if it's because I've been using a Simpsons 50/50 and mixing small bags of other foods in with it. 
Just tipped a sample bag of a MWH in their food bin, so will be interesting to see how he gets on with that now!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Poor Blade  The 80/20 ones do seem to be poorly tolerated by quite a few dogs.
> 
> I'm very lucky with all 4 of mine, they all have guts of cast iron


He is a nightmare honestly I've tried him on the millies hunter / turkey & veg / Salmon & veg / obedience and the countryside mix and they all go through him.

Tried Eden, Orijen 6 Fish 

I can give some of it to him in small amounts but upping amounts to keep his weight on gives him the runs

Although when it comes to wet food I can give him literally anything. Probably as its a very small portion of what he eats ( he gets about 50g of wet food a day)

The girls however have guts of steel, Shelby ate an entire pan of Paella with no ill effects :lol:


----------



## SusieRainbow

Have you a ratng for 'Lily's' , Tesco's version OF LK ? Reena , saucy madam , won't eat it but will eat LK !Tango will eat virtyally anything.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> He is a nightmare honestly I've tried him on the millies hunter / turkey & veg / Salmon & veg / obedience and the countryside mix and they all go through him.
> 
> Tried Eden, Orijen 6 Fish
> 
> I can give some of it to him in small amounts but upping amounts to keep his weight on gives him the runs
> 
> Although when it comes to wet food I can give him literally anything. Probably as its a very small portion of what he eats ( he gets about 50g of wet food a day)
> 
> The girls however have guts of steel, Shelby ate an entire pan of Paella with no ill effects :lol:


He sounds like Dylan, my last Greyhound - he could tolerate most things raw but Orijen 6 Fish was the only kibble that didn't shoot through him like a bullet. Total opposite to his littermate brother Jake, who is still with us, and can eat absolutely anything!

But still, if Blade does well on what he is on, then so be it 



SusieRainbow said:


> Have you a ratng for 'Lily's' , Tesco's version OF LK ? Reena , saucy madam , won't eat it but will eat LK !Tango will eat virtyally anything.


*LILY'S (lamb with vegetables)*

*Price (1kg):* £6.99
*Price per kilo:* £6.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.25

*Ingredients:*Freshly prepared lamb (30%), potatoes, pea starch, lentils, potato protein, coconut oil, herb broth, minerals, whole egg, nutritional yeasts, salmon oil - DHA & EPA source, linseed, psyllium, carrots, apples, nettle, celery seed, burdock root, prebiotics FOS & MOS, peppermint, spinach, rosemary, ginger, green tea extract

Fussy Reena indeed! The difference between this and the regular Lily's Kitchen is virtually negligible.


----------



## hackertime

hackertime said:


> Out of interest did this get colour coded just spied 2 kg for £7.99 and am sure the 12kg was £29.99 wondering if it's worth a try as i can get it very local


One week two days into the sack and all seems good no noticable weight loss or change in condition


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> One week two days into the sack and all seems good no noticable weight loss or change in condition


Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> He sounds like Dylan, my last Greyhound - he could tolerate most things raw but Orijen 6 Fish was the only kibble that didn't shoot through him like a bullet. Total opposite to his littermate brother Jake, who is still with us, and can eat absolutely anything!
> 
> But still, if Blade does well on what he is on, then so be it


Yep he's a funny one is my Blade. Anything I fed him on raw he was fine with however I couldn't keep the weight on. Even the tiniest bit of human food sets his stomach off!


----------



## Westie Mum

Have been reading through this thread for a while now but just joined today properly so I could post  

May I ask, does anyone know which companies send out samples of their food so we can try ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Have been reading through this thread for a while now but just joined today properly so I could post
> 
> May I ask, does anyone know which companies send out samples of their food so we can try ?


Hi, welcome to the forum 

Most companies will send out samples if you ask them, or have small tester bags available on their websites.


----------



## Westie Mum

Thank you  will start having a look, don't mind paying for them just didn't want to get stuck with big bags my fussy 3 won't eat. 

This thread has kept you very busy I bet Sixstar ! 

Would you mind me asking - we currently feed WW grain free dry, mixed with the grain free trays. The wet is 'green', but the dry only scores an 'orange'. Is it purely the lower quantity of meat that makes it only an orange - or something else ? 

Not sure if by mixing the two together I'm making the overall food content a green ? I.e. A good food to feed ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Thank you  will start having a look, don't mind paying for them just didn't want to get stuck with big bags my fussy 3 won't eat.
> 
> This thread has kept you very busy I bet Sixstar !
> 
> Would you mind me asking - we currently feed WW grain free dry, mixed with the grain free trays. The wet is 'green', but the dry only scores an 'orange'. Is it purely the lower quantity of meat that makes it only an orange - or something else ?
> 
> Not sure if by mixing the two together I'm making the overall food content a green ? I.e. A good food to feed ?


Yes, keeps me busy but I like doing it 

Yes, it's the lower meat content and higher percentage of potato that bumps the kibble down to an Orange whilst the wet is a Green.

However, that said, it's still a perfectly good choice, and combined with some wet too, then that's even better.

You have Westies I take it? I have an 12 year old Westie, they're certainly characters!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Yes, keeps me busy but I like doing it
> 
> Yes, it's the lower meat content and higher percentage of potato that bumps the kibble down to an Orange whilst the wet is a Green.
> 
> However, that said, it's still a perfectly good choice, and combined with some wet too, then that's even better.
> 
> You have Westies I take it? I have an 12 year old Westie, they're certainly characters!


Dog food is such a minefield so thankful you have taken all the time to list them - seems there a lot of new ones lately aswell !

Yes, 2 x 2 yr old Westie's (raising two puppies at the same time was an experience and a half!) and a 10 yr old Jack Russell.

Would love another Westie pup but still recovering from these two lol


----------



## Westie Mum

Also meant to say - if I had a bigger house & garden I would love a Newfoundland ! 

We went dog training with one. He was called Bear and was gorgeous


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Also meant to say - if I had a bigger house & garden I would love a Newfoundland !
> 
> We went dog training with one. He was called Bear and was gorgeous


They're great stupid lumps


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I know! For the price you would expect a little better
> 
> Mine LOVE the Akela however unfortunately as I expected it gave Blade the sh1ts despite him only getting about 7-10 pieces a day.
> 
> I have it with all high meat % kibbles


Dont think my boy s back end liked the akela we too had a sloppy bum but thats the first 80/20 hes had the akela kibble looks extremely similar to that stuff ive just got same shape same size ??????? Slightly darker but thats it you can barely tell the difference


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Dont think my boy s back end liked the akela we too had a sloppy bum but thats the first 80/20 hes had the akela kibble looks extremely similar to that stuff ive just got same shape same size ??????? Slightly darker but thats it you can barely tell the difference


Until you look at the ingredients anyway 

The boy still doing good on his new food?


----------



## hackertime

Yes still going down well and no ill effects at the back having to tinker with the allowance but all good so far


----------



## BlueJay

Not sure why I'm on the Vets Kitchen mailing list lol  but they have just sent out a newsletter announcing their new grain free line

Vet's Kitchen Adult Sensitive (Grain-Free) Pork & Potato
Dried Pork (22%), Sweet Potato, Potato, Pork Fat, Peas, Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Pork Gravy, Chicory Pulp (2.4% as a source of prebiotic FOS), Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine (177 mg/kg), Methylsulfonylmethane (177 mg/kg), Chondroitin Sulphate (124 mg/kg)


£12.99 for 2.2kg, 310g for 25kg


----------



## hackertime

BlueJay said:


> Not sure why I'm on the Vets Kitchen mailing list lol  but they have just sent out a newsletter announcing their new grain free line
> 
> Vet's Kitchen Adult Sensitive (Grain-Free) Pork & Potato
> Dried Pork (22%), Sweet Potato, Potato, Pork Fat, Peas, Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Pork Gravy, Chicory Pulp (2.4% as a source of prebiotic FOS), Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine (177 mg/kg), Methylsulfonylmethane (177 mg/kg), Chondroitin Sulphate (124 mg/kg)
> 
> £12.99 for 2.2kg, 310g for 25kg


how much for the 25kg ?? £12.99 is a lot for a 2kg bag


----------



## hackertime

ive just looked on their website and that vet joe face was looking at me is he not the one that started tails.com ???


----------



## BlueJay

hackertime said:


> how much for the 25kg ?? £12.99 is a lot for a 2kg bag


25kg dog lol, not bag 
I think 2.2kg is the biggest at the mo


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Not sure why I'm on the Vets Kitchen mailing list lol  but they have just sent out a newsletter announcing their new grain free line
> 
> Vet's Kitchen Adult Sensitive (Grain-Free) Pork & Potato
> Dried Pork (22%), Sweet Potato, Potato, Pork Fat, Peas, Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Pork Gravy, Chicory Pulp (2.4% as a source of prebiotic FOS), Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine (177 mg/kg), Methylsulfonylmethane (177 mg/kg), Chondroitin Sulphate (124 mg/kg)
> 
> £12.99 for 2.2kg, 310g for 25kg


* VETS KITCHEN (grain free, pork & potato)*

*Price (2.2kg):* £12.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 310g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.83

*Ingredients:* Dried pork (22%), sweet potato, potato, pork fat, peas, beet pulp, lucerne, pork gravy, chicory pulp (2.4% as a source of prebiotic FOS), minerals, vitamins, glucosamin, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphate 

Ta! Expensive for what it is, but good to have a single novel protein source food knocking about. Arden Grange is the only other one that uses just pork I think, and that's with rice, so handy to know of a grain free option too.



hackertime said:


> ive just looked on their website and that vet joe face was looking at me is he not the one that started tails.com ???


Not as far as I know. He was the face of Joe & Jacks before Vets Kitchen (not sure if J&J is still rumbling on too or not) and was on the telly years ago on that Vets In Practice programme, but don't think he's ever been a part of tails.com.


----------



## Westie Mum

Low meat content for the price isn't it. Shame.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> * VETS KITCHEN (grain free, pork & potato)*
> 
> *Price (2.2kg):* £12.99
> *Price per kilo:* £5.90
> *Suggested daily amount:* 310g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.83
> 
> *Ingredients:* Dried pork (22%), sweet potato, potato, pork fat, peas, beet pulp, lucerne, pork gravy, chicory pulp (2.4% as a source of prebiotic FOS), minerals, vitamins, glucosamin, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphate
> 
> Ta! Expensive for what it is, but good to have a single novel protein source food knocking about. Arden Grange is the only other one that uses just pork I think, and that's with rice, so handy to know of a grain free option too.
> 
> Not as far as I know. He was the face of Joe & Jacks before Vets Kitchen (not sure if J&J is still rumbling on too or not) and was on the telly years ago on that Vets In Practice programme, but don't think he's ever been a part of tails.com.


Just been on the tails.com fb page and its joe inglis founded it been bloody bugging me all night


----------



## hackertime

BlueJay said:


> 25kg dog lol, not bag
> I think 2.2kg is the biggest at the mo


Haha obviously wasnt paying attention when I read that sorry makes perfect sense now :nonod:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I used to feed vets kitchen to Blade as a pup and it cost me £80 a month for just him!!!!!!


----------



## Bellaboo1

Just found a grain free food Country kibble, lamb, sweet potato and mint. 12kgs for 29.99. It says 50 percent lamb

Netpetshop | Home page

Sorry not sure about that link (roll eyes icon)


----------



## hackertime

Bellaboo1 said:


> Just found a grain free food Country kibble, lamb, sweet potato and mint. 12kgs for 29.99. It says 50 percent lamb
> 
> Netpetshop | Home page
> 
> Sorry not sure about that link (roll eyes icon)


Just checked the link its the same stuff im getting from our local feed store which i asked about a few pages back ( same price as well 
) sixstar rated as a green but prices seem to vary wildly depending on which label is stuck on the front ( mine says The Feed Warehouse )


----------



## Bellaboo1

hackertime said:


> Just checked the link its the same stuff im getting from our local feed store which i asked about a few pages back ( same price as well
> ) sixstar rated as a green but prices seem to vary wildly depending on which label is stuck on the front ( mine says The Feed Warehouse )


Must admit when looking online I came across a few foods that were the same but as you say, different labels stuck on the bag ! I noticed on a few sites it was 10 quid dearer than Netpetshop. Have you used it yet and how do your dogs do on it ? I thought it was good for 30 quid. Was thinking about trying it.

Also noted on a few site, turkey and cranberry and pork and apple. Wonder who the actual manufacturer is ?


----------



## hackertime

Bellaboo1 said:


> Must admit when looking online I came across a few foods that were the same but as you say, different labels stuck on the bag ! I noticed on a few sites it was 10 quid dearer than Netpetshop. Have you used it yet and how do your dogs do on it ? I thought it was good for 30 quid. Was thinking about trying it.
> 
> Also noted on a few site, turkey and cranberry and pork and apple. Wonder who the actual manufacturer is ?


He seems fine on it nearly through a 12kg bag of the pork nd apple no ill effects on the back end and dosnt appear to have lost any weight . got a 2kg bag of the salmon and trout yesterday to try


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

hackertime said:


> He seems fine on it nearly through a 12kg bag of the pork nd apple no ill effects on the back end and dosnt appear to have lost any weight . got a 2kg bag of the salmon and trout yesterday to try


Glad to hear he's still doing well on it! I completely cut out giving the Akela as treats and Blade's stomach is back to normal! I swear he's the most delicate dog I've ever come across stomach wise


----------



## Bellaboo1

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Glad to hear he's still doing well on it! I completely cut out giving the Akela as treats and Blade's stomach is back to normal! I swear he's the most delicate dog I've ever come across stomach wise


Hi, one of my dogs is very sensitive as well, they are on Burns Alert lamb at the moment which she's good on. Just aware of the high carb content and lower meat content that's why I thought about trying the Country Kibble as its high meat and no grain. I tried them both of Applaws once and it just went straight through them so I'm a bit dubious that they won't tolerate the higher meat content in the Country Kibble.


----------



## hackertime

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Glad to hear he's still doing well on it! I completely cut out giving the Akela as treats and Blade's stomach is back to normal! I swear he's the most delicate dog I've ever come across stomach wise


Poor blade .....got to admit my boy has a cast iron stomach that and being a greedy lab  but the akela must have just been a bit to high for him and once i saw it was just a 10KG bag plus the delivery it wasnt saving me any money ill keep trying this stuff and find the one hes best on knowing my luck though the bloke in the shop will probably figure out hes selling it a bit too cheaply and put the price up nd then ill be back to square one :001_tt2:


----------



## Mrsred

We are literally fully swopped onto the country kibble, lamb, sweet potato and mint variety. 

Shadow took to it straight away, Russell, a bit softer than norm a few loose bottoms from Flash but that's to be expected from him, I've definitely learnt you need to give him a good fortnight on any food to judge will it suit him or not.


----------



## Westie Mum

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Glad to hear he's still doing well on it! I completely cut out giving the Akela as treats and Blade's stomach is back to normal! I swear he's the most delicate dog I've ever come across stomach wise


My dogs are the same - I'm not sure if it's the high meat content or the multiple meat sources that effect mine but think I've tried most of the 70/30, 80/20 foods now and poorly tummies with both Westie's. The JRT isn't so bad but done foods she has just point blank refused to try!


----------



## Westie Mum

Bellaboo1 said:


> Just found a grain free food Country kibble, lamb, sweet potato and mint. 12kgs for 29.99. It says 50 percent lamb
> 
> Netpetshop | Home page
> 
> Sorry not sure about that link (roll eyes icon)


In the description it says 50% including 26% fresh, dried, fat and stock

So is the meat content 50% or only 26 % ?


----------



## hackertime

Mrsred said:


> We are literally fully swopped onto the country kibble, lamb, sweet potato and mint variety.
> 
> Shadow took to it straight away, Russell, a bit softer than norm a few loose bottoms from Flash but that's to be expected from him, I've definitely learnt you need to give him a good fortnight on any food to judge will it suit him or not.


what weight are your dogs and how much are you feeding ? hackers around 27.5kg and im giving him about 400g as on pack says 330g but i feel thats a bit low considering we were upto 450g on the mwh


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> In the description it says 50% including 26% fresh, dried, fat and stock
> 
> So is the meat content 50% or only 26 % ?


50% - fresh, dried, stock, fat, gravy, digest, oil etc all usually count towards the declared meat content.


----------



## Mrsred

hackertime said:


> what weight are your dogs and how much are you feeding ? hackers around 27.5kg and im giving him about 400g as on pack says 330g but i feel thats a bit low considering we were upto 450g on the mwh


Mine are fed the lowest for their weight as they get stuffed kongs and chews daily (plus bits and pieces from human lunch, dinner etc) 
Shadow is 20kg and is getting about 250g, Russell about 180kg and Flash about the same as he is on a growth spurt.


----------



## JenKyzer

bella2013 said:


> Cant find this one anywhere? DWD - Premium, Hypoallergenic, Natural Dog Food for Working Dogs
> 
> Is the same as the other generic grain foods that are being sold as own label?


Just wanting to clarify, is this a green? 
& has anyone else tried it?  
Would cost me £1.65 a day total to feed my 2 on this which seems very good


----------



## SixStar

JenSteWillow said:


> Just wanting to clarify, is this a green?
> & has anyone else tried it?
> Would cost me £1.65 a day total to feed my 2 on this which seems very good


Yep 

Never tried it, but keep meaning to get a small bag.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> 50% - fresh, dried, stock, fat, gravy, digest, oil etc all usually count towards the declared meat content.


Hmmmm confusing - In theory then any food can stipulate 50% then but in reality it could be 1% actual meat and the rest gravy and oil.


----------



## BlueJay

Another generic one?
Doesn't look awful for the price 
Super Premium Working Dog Salmon and Potato Adult Dog Food 15kg â Chilvers Pet Foods


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm confusing - In theory then any food can stipulate 50% then but in reality it could be 1% actual meat and the rest gravy and oil.


Well, I guess, but it's not exactly likely to happen. A kibble that is 49% oil would go through them like a dose of salts, and probably leave them all with pancreatitis too!



BlueJay said:


> Another generic one?
> Doesn't look awful for the price
> Super Premium Working Dog Salmon and Potato Adult Dog Food 15kg â Chilvers Pet Foods


Hmm, not too bad for the price I suppose, but hefty in cereal despite the name suggesting it's grain free.


----------



## JenKyzer

SixStar said:


> Yep
> 
> Never tried it, but keep meaning to get a small bag.


Ta, might give it a go


----------



## mysti

SixStar - I just wanted to say a big thank you for the advice you gave me a short while ago regarding a change of food for my puppy. Following your suggestion I contacted MWH for some advice, got him a small amount of their agility mix to try & then after that was successful I switched him over completely. Since then the problems I mentioned previously (frequent & unpleasant smelling wind, unpleasant smelling poos, inability to settle...) have either completely disappeared or significantly improved. He's also no longer bloated (which I didn't realise he had been until suddenly he wasn't) & needing to drink much less. I'm so pleased that I made the change & feel guilty for keeping him on Hills for so long. So thanks again.


----------



## SixStar

mysti said:


> SixStar - I just wanted to say a big thank you for the advice you gave me a short while ago regarding a change of food for my puppy. Following your suggestion I contacted MWH for some advice, got him a small amount of their agility mix to try & then after that was successful I switched him over completely. Since then the problems I mentioned previously (frequent & unpleasant smelling wind, unpleasant smelling poos, inability to settle...) have either completely disappeared or significantly improved. He's also no longer bloated (which I didn't realise he had been until suddenly he wasn't) & needing to drink much less. I'm so pleased that I made the change & feel guilty for keeping him on Hills for so long. So thanks again.


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## hackertime

JenSteWillow said:


> Just wanting to clarify, is this a green?
> & has anyone else tried it?
> Would cost me £1.65 a day total to feed my 2 on this which seems very good


Not that packaging but same recipes we been on it for a couple of weeks now its going down fine and no butt problems


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Found this one while trawling for some new gear :

Online Shop - K9 Realms


----------



## Hanwombat

JenSteWillow said:


> Just wanting to clarify, is this a green?
> & has anyone else tried it?
> Would cost me £1.65 a day total to feed my 2 on this which seems very good


These looks quite good - might see about getting a bag once my Lukullus runs out! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Found this one while trawling for some new gear :
> 
> Online Shop - K9 Realms


Same generic grain free, another repack!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Well, I guess, but it's not exactly likely to happen. A kibble that is 49% oil would go through them like a dose of salts, and probably leave them all with pancreatitis too!


Not doubting your advice at all, it shows you have done many many hours of research. More just a question mark popping up in my head 



hackertime said:


> Not that packaging but same recipes we been on it for a couple of weeks now its going down fine and no butt problems


On the packaging it says minimum of 26% meat.

I might be completely wrong here (it has been known once or twice!) but that doesn't really make it the high meat content they are suggesting, does it ?

Arghhhhh im confusing myself. Which is overall a higher content - fresh meat or meat meal ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Not doubting your advice at all, it shows you have done many many hours of research. More just a question mark popping up in my head
> 
> On the packaging it says minimum of 26% meat.
> 
> I might be completely wrong here (it has been known once or twice!) but that doesn't really make it the high meat content they are suggesting, does it ?
> 
> Arghhhhh im confusing myself. Which is overall a higher content - fresh meat or meat meal ?


It can be confusing, yes.

Taking this kibble - Country Kibble Natural Grain-Free Dog Food Pork, Sweet Potato & Apple VAT FREE - which is one of the four flavours of the generic grain free kibble doing the rounds under various guises at the moment...

Label boasts a claim of 50% pork.

Ingredients list breaks this down as 26% fresh meat, and the remaining 24% consists of dried pork (meal), pork fat and pork stock.

In a dried food, dried meat (meal) is always better - as fresh meat, when show as a quantity on a label, is calculated before the moisture content has been removed (such as necessary for a dried food, obviously) - once this has been done, the actual amount of meat left in the final product is much less than stated.

So no, in the finished product, there is not truly 50% pork - as the fresh meat makes up 26% and this, once moisture has been removed, will be reduced down to 10% or so, and we do not know how much dried pork meal is in the product, nor if the fat and stock are powdered/dried or listed as fresh ''wet'' ingredients.

However - legally speaking - manufacturers are well within their rights to list ingredients as they have done above - as there is 50% pork going into the food at time of production, so they're telling no lies, just perhaps being a little misleading, which all manufactures are guilty of.

It is not an _amazing_ food by any stretch of the imagination - I dithered for a while over grouping it as an Orange or a Green - but in the end opted for the Green (at the very bottom of that group, if you wish) as it's a very reasonable food - decent ingredients, good meat content, grain free, no artificial additives - and at a very good price to boot!

That's the issue with this Index I guess, it's been discussed many times before. The quality of foods within the groups varies massively - this generic grain free is no where near the likes of other Green foods such as Millies Wolfheart or Orijen for example - but as I always say, it is only a very rough starting point - all based on my own personal (and totally unqualified) opinion - and should only ever be used as a basic starting point for peoples own research


----------



## Westie Mum

Thank you for taking the time to reply Sixstar.

As i've mentioned before, we currently feed WW grain free (wet and dry) and I was a bit confused as to how this food was a green when WW grain free dry is only an orange. I always thought WW scored lower because of the lower meat content which we discussed before.

My poor old brain was trying to work out why this one was "better" and I just couldn't see it. Sends me into a panic then thinking ive completely misunderstood the whole concept lol

Not sure whether its companies trying to be misleading as such. I think they have just realised a lot of people want a good food for their dogs nowadays so maybe just clever marketing showing the high meat content, which isn't actually quite right.


----------



## SixStar

I wouldn't get so tied up in it. WW is a good food, and great if your dog does well on it


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I wouldn't get so tied up in it. WW is a good food, and great if your dog does well on it


all 3 dogs do, they love it.

I think its just the way my brain works - bugs me its only an orange lol


----------



## hackertime

Westie Mum said:


> all 3 dogs do, they love it.
> 
> I think its just the way my brain works - bugs me its only an orange lol


haha you do get slightly obsessed looking for green , to be honest the only thing my boy did really badly on was that muck beta purina he did well on ag,mwh i should just leave him on something and be done with it its just frustrates me at the prices people charge


----------



## Westie Mum

hackertime said:


> haha you do get slightly obsessed looking for green , to be honest the only thing my boy did really badly on was that muck beta purina he did well on ag,mwh i should just leave him on something and be done with it its just frustrates me at the prices people charge


Me obsessed, nooooooo 

_Will not admit to ALWAYS reading the Ingredient list for anything my dogs have, all treats included, whereas rarely check what the kids eat (My "baby" is 21 yrs old though)_

I think we all just have to buy the best we can afford, buying in bulk is cheaper and stock up when offers are on and try not swopping their foods too often. That in itself can do more harm than good IMO.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> all 3 dogs do, they love it.
> 
> I think its just the way my brain works - bugs me its only an orange lol


Really, don't stress - after all, it's nothing but my opinion anyway!


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Really, don't stress - after all, it's nothing but my opinion anyway!


Yes but we hold your opinion in high regard


----------



## JenKyzer

SixStar said:


> Yep
> 
> Never tried it, but keep meaning to get a small bag.


Just gone to order via that website & says i gotta order a minimum of 2 x 15kg bags


----------



## JenKyzer

hackertime said:


> Not that packaging but same recipes we been on it for a couple of weeks now its going down fine and no butt problems


What website did you buy off? 

Eta...

So this... Country Kibble Natural Grain-Free Dog Food Salmon, Trout, Sweet Potato & Asparagus VAT FREE ... Is the same as the DWD?? I'm so confused 

Oh, this has less fresh though? Grr.  help!


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Yes but we hold your opinion in high regard


Kind of you to say 



JenSteWillow said:


> What website did you buy off?
> 
> Eta...
> 
> So this... Country Kibble Natural Grain-Free Dog Food Salmon, Trout, Sweet Potato & Asparagus VAT FREE ... Is the same as the DWD?? I'm so confused
> 
> Oh, this has less fresh though? Grr.  help!


It's exactly the same food. Sorry, what do you mean ''it has less fresh''?


----------



## JenKyzer

SixStar said:


> Kind of you to say
> 
> It's exactly the same food. Sorry, what do you mean ''it has less fresh''?


The DWD one says - 
36% freshly prepared salmon&trout
12% dried 2% stock
http://www.dwdfoods.co.uk/manuals/DWD_DataSheet_GrainFree_Salmon.pdf

The Country one says - 
26% freshly prepared with dried salmon, salmon oil & stock
Country Kibble Natural Grain-Free Dog Food Salmon, Trout, Sweet Potato & Asparagus VAT FREE

No mention of oil in the DWD either. 
It just confused me thats all, didn't know if less fresh mattered.
Or are they both still 'green'


----------



## SixStar

JenSteWillow said:


> The DWD one says -
> 36% freshly prepared salmon&trout
> 12% dried 2% stock
> http://www.dwdfoods.co.uk/manuals/DWD_DataSheet_GrainFree_Salmon.pdf
> 
> The Country one says -
> 26% freshly prepared with dried salmon, salmon oil & stock
> Country Kibble Natural Grain-Free Dog Food Salmon, Trout, Sweet Potato & Asparagus VAT FREE
> 
> No mention of oil in the DWD either.
> It just confused me thats all, didn't know if less fresh mattered.
> Or are they both still 'green'


It's a misprint in the DWD info sheet - it's listed correctly as 26% fresh on their actual website - DWD - Premium, Hypoallergenic, Natural Dog Food for Working Dogs

It is absolutely the same food 

The...

Salmon with trout, sweet potato & asparagus
Pork with sweet potato & apple
Lamb with sweet potato & mint
Turkey with sweet potato & cranberry

...foods that are sold by various companies, including;

Pero
Big Dog World
DWD
Country Kibble
Skippers
Mother Hubbards
Healthy K9
Natural Health Vet
Taste of Nature

and many more.

...are ALL the EXACTLY the same foods, being sold under various own brand guises.

Some have the ingredients listed slightly differently - eg. oil, digest, stock, fat etc can all legally be included under ''salmon'' for example, but can also be listed separately too, as some companies are doing. I suppose it makes them all look a little different - but they are all the same foods.


----------



## JenKyzer

SixStar said:


> It's a misprint in the DWD info sheet - it's listed correctly as 26% fresh on their actual website - DWD - Premium, Hypoallergenic, Natural Dog Food for Working Dogs
> 
> It is absolutely the same food
> 
> The...
> 
> Salmon with trout, sweet potato & asparagus
> Pork with sweet potato & apple
> Lamb with sweet potato & mint
> Turkey with sweet potato & cranberry
> 
> ...foods that are sold by various companies, including;
> 
> Pero
> Big Dog World
> DWD
> Country Kibble
> Skippers
> Mother Hubbards
> Healthy K9
> Natural Health Vet
> Taste of Nature
> 
> and many more.
> 
> ...are ALL the EXACTLY the same foods, being sold under various own brand guises.
> 
> Some have the ingredients listed slightly differently - eg. oil, digest, stock, fat etc can all legally be included under ''salmon'' for example, but can also be listed separately too, as some companies are doing. I suppose it makes them all look a little different - but they are all the same foods.


Thanks  that cleared that up !


----------



## Hanwombat

JenSteWillow said:


> Just gone to order via that website & says i gotta order a minimum of 2 x 15kg bags


I thought that was only applicable to the working range?


----------



## hackertime

I got mine from local animal feed store £29.99 for 12kg. Only other place ive seen it at that price is the link before for netpet ,just been looking on amazon and ebay cant see it for anywhere near that price


----------



## JenKyzer

Hanwombat said:


> I thought that was only applicable to the working range?


It says dwd for working dogs so i assume they class themselves as a working dog website? Dunno 

I'm still torn between mwh & these new foods  45p extra a day doesnt sound like a right lot to feed mwh .. £2.50 a day millies & £2.05 a day for 'country kibble'


----------



## Hanwombat

Did you put the food to checkout but it said you had to have two? I gathered it meant their working line food as opposed to the grain free.

Io used to do great on MWH, then when we went back to it after raw she didn't do well on it.

I may try this new food next or Lupo from Zooplus


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My dogs are fed an orange food and they do fabulously on it! All the green foods give Blade the runny bum and I can't feed him enough of it to keep his weight on.

Feed what suits your dog , your budget and your lifestyle


----------



## JenKyzer

Hanwombat said:


> Did you put the food to checkout but it said you had to have two? I gathered it meant their working line food as opposed to the grain free.
> 
> Io used to do great on MWH, then when we went back to it after raw she didn't do well on it.
> 
> I may try this new food next or Lupo from Zooplus


Yeah thats what i did  
Might just stick with mwh. Theyre doin well on it so cant complain, thought it was pricey but its not really when you break it down day by day.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> .are ALL the EXACTLY the same foods, being sold under various own brand guises


Does anyone know WHO actually makes this though ?


----------



## Westie Mum

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My dogs are fed an orange food and they do fabulously on it! All the green foods give Blade the runny bum and I can't feed him enough of it to keep his weight on.
> 
> Feed what suits your dog , your budget and your lifestyle


Ditto - I've never fully concluded if it's the multi meats in the higher end foods or just the richness that upsets my Westie's.

My JRT tum is a bit better but some foods (cold pressed for example) she has walked away from without even trying.

Mine isn't so much budget (I would pay whatever I needed) but having 3 dogs, as many people here can appreciate, finding one food that suits all can be a lot harder.


----------



## hackertime

JenSteWillow said:


> Yeah thats what i did
> Might just stick with mwh. Theyre doin well on it so cant complain, thought it was pricey but its not really when you break it down day by day.


Mwh is definitely the best food without a doubt my only reason for coming off it was we were struggling to keep the weight on him and had to up his allowance to 450g per day so ended up going through the food like nobody's business...im sure once he finally finishes growing and his weight settles we will go back at some point


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Westie Mum said:


> Ditto - I've never fully concluded if it's the multi meats in the higher end foods or just the richness that upsets my Westie's.
> 
> My JRT tum is a bit better but some foods (cold pressed for example) she has walked away from without even trying.
> 
> Mine isn't so much budget (I would pay whatever I needed) but having 3 dogs, as many people here can appreciate, finding one food that suits all can be a lot harder.


Mine are on a cold pressed food at the minute  They get Lukullus along with whatever wet food I pick up!

I will sometimes mix a higher end brand of kibble together with Lukullus depending on what I can get my hands on 

When you have 4 of them budget is something you have to think about :lol:


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Does anyone know WHO actually makes this though ?


Goldenacres, I believe.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Forgive me if I'm being blind this morning but is Lupo on there?

Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food

Potato flour 36%, dried chicken meat (ground) 29%, parsnips (dried, ground), beet pulp, milk thistle 5%, cold-pressed blended vegetable oil 4.5% (linseed, rapeseed, borage oil), seaweed meal, salmon oil 1.5%, dried moor extract 1.5%, dried chicory 1.5%, mineral clay 1%, dried nettle leaves 1%, dried dandelion leaves 1%, yucca schidigera.

Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £29+ at zooplus!

Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food

Dried chicken meat (ground) 33%, potato flour 32%, parsnips (dried, ground), beet pulp, milk thistle 5%, cold-pressed blended vegetable oil 5% (linseed, rapeseed, borage oil), seaweed meal, salmon oil 2%, dried moor extract 1.5%, dried chicory 1.5%, mineral clay 1% , dried nettle leaves 1%, dried dandelion leaves 1%, yucca schidigera.

Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!


----------



## lullabydream

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Forgive me if I'm being blind this morning but is Lupo on there?
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food
> 
> Potato flour 36%, dried chicken meat (ground) 29%, parsnips (dried, ground), beet pulp, milk thistle 5%, cold-pressed blended vegetable oil 4.5% (linseed, rapeseed, borage oil), seaweed meal, salmon oil 1.5%, dried moor extract 1.5%, dried chicory 1.5%, mineral clay 1%, dried nettle leaves 1%, dried dandelion leaves 1%, yucca schidigera.
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £29+ at zooplus!
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food
> 
> Dried chicken meat (ground) 33%, potato flour 32%, parsnips (dried, ground), beet pulp, milk thistle 5%, cold-pressed blended vegetable oil 5% (linseed, rapeseed, borage oil), seaweed meal, salmon oil 2%, dried moor extract 1.5%, dried chicory 1.5%, mineral clay 1% , dried nettle leaves 1%, dried dandelion leaves 1%, yucca schidigera.
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!


Psst Ellen
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...48-lupo-sensitive-24-10-dog-food-sixstar.html


----------



## Westie Mum

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Mine are on a cold pressed food at the minute  They get Lukullus along with whatever wet food I pick up!
> 
> I will sometimes mix a higher end brand of kibble together with Lukullus depending on what I can get my hands on
> 
> When you have 4 of them budget is something you have to think about :lol:


I have 3 but they are only little - I am sure it costs an awful lot more to feed your 4 than mine 



SixStar said:


> Goldenacres, I believe.


Thank you


----------



## SixStar

Still awaiting concrete confirmation about Goldenacres, but from what I can make out, it's them. Will do some further digging later.

Lupo isn't listed at the moment, no. It was but got culled when I did the update a while back as I wasn't sure I had the right info! Keep meaning to re-add, will do so later. 

I do like the idea of the hard cold pressed pellets - a nicer crunch for them than kibble! Markhus Meuhle are always giving arm fulls of samples away at Crufts, so shall stock up there!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Still awaiting concrete confirmation about Goldenacres, but from what I can make out, it's them. Will do some further digging later.
> 
> Lupo isn't listed at the moment, no. It was but got culled when I did the update a while back as I wasn't sure I had the right info! Keep meaning to re-add, will do so later.
> 
> I do like the idea of the hard cold pressed pellets - a nicer crunch for them than kibble! Markhus Meuhle are always giving arm fulls of samples away at Crufts, so shall stock up there!


We have Markus at the minute mine love it. I have a bag of Markus mixed with a bag of Lukullus. I also like the cold pressed bones they do! Very handy for camping


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> We have Markus at the minute mine love it. I have a bag of Markus mixed with a bag of Lukullus. I also like the cold pressed bones they do! Very handy for camping


Mine crunched through them as if they were a biscuit and still expected dinner at the usual time!


----------



## JenKyzer

hackertime said:


> Mwh is definitely the best food without a doubt my only reason for coming off it was we were struggling to keep the weight on him and had to up his allowance to 450g per day so ended up going through the food like nobody's business...im sure once he finally finishes growing and his weight settles we will go back at some point


Yeah kyzer lost 200g weight whilst feeding the last bag on 350g a day, going to try 400g a day on this bag (he gets stuff during the day in kongs n treats too) obviously not what i wanted as he's only 11months! If he doesnt put on then will have to change food or change which 'flavour' (will ask mwh what they think) but changing from fish last time was a nightmare & had to take it back! We'll see how we go  but defo keeping my eye on him.


----------



## Dogloverlou

That grain free food looks pretty decent and is a good £10 cheaper nearly than what I'm feeding mine. That said I'm reluctant to swap my lot about as they are doing well on their food and Cash seems to have a very sensitive tum. Do like that Netpetshop site though. Seems similar to Zooplus.


----------



## SixStar

JenSteWillow said:


> Yeah kyzer lost 200g weight whilst feeding the last bag on 350g a day, going to try 400g a day on this bag (he gets stuff during the day in kongs n treats too) obviously not what i wanted as he's only 11months! If he doesnt put on then will have to change food or change which 'flavour' (will ask mwh what they think) but changing from fish last time was a nightmare & had to take it back! We'll see how we go  but defo keeping my eye on him.


I would not worry about a 200g weight loss for a dog of his size. That's practically the difference of whether or not he had just had a poo or a drink!


----------



## hackertime

JenSteWillow said:


> Yeah kyzer lost 200g weight whilst feeding the last bag on 350g a day, going to try 400g a day on this bag (he gets stuff during the day in kongs n treats too) obviously not what i wanted as he's only 11months! If he doesnt put on then will have to change food or change which 'flavour' (will ask mwh what they think) but changing from fish last time was a nightmare & had to take it back! We'll see how we go  but defo keeping my eye on him.


When i rang mark said to keep on with the same mix ( agility ) and to keep upping it untill it was obvious that he was having too much eg soft poo.
But we dont have any allergies ,we couldnt feed endurance as he was squirty bottomed on that !


----------



## hackertime

Peed reet off here with greedy businesses ,this is what you get for been goddam nosy sorry cant upload as too big ....goldenacres site brochure downloads the grain free is £19.99 cost price with i quote "big margins to be made " now im lucky i got it for £29.99 retail but that means some places are making over £20 a sack profit now im all for good business but that is taking the pittle ......sorry rant over nd breathe.....


----------



## Mrsred

hackertime said:


> Peed reet off here with greedy businesses ,this is what you get for been goddam nosy sorry cant upload as too big ....goldenacres site brochure downloads the grain free is £19.99 cost price with i quote "big margins to be made " now im lucky i got it for £29.99 retail but that means some places are making over £20 a sack profit now im all for good business but that is taking the pittle ......sorry rant over nd breathe.....


Holy smokes! I'm getting 15kg for £39:99 and thought that was pretty good really.


----------



## Hanwombat

hackertime said:


> Peed reet off here with greedy businesses ,this is what you get for been goddam nosy sorry cant upload as too big ....goldenacres site brochure downloads the grain free is £19.99 cost price with i quote "big margins to be made " now im lucky i got it for £29.99 retail but that means some places are making over £20 a sack profit now im all for good business but that is taking the pittle ......sorry rant over nd breathe.....


Where did you get it for £29.99?


----------



## hackertime

Hanwombat said:


> Where did you get it for £29.99?


Local pet/feed store but netpet.com doing it at that price to
Www.netpetshop.co.uk


----------



## JenKyzer

SixStar said:


> I would not worry about a 200g weight loss for a dog of his size. That's practically the difference of whether or not he had just had a poo or a drink!


Sorry, my little worry was at 9month he was 33kg then 11month he's 32.8kg so hasn't gained in 2months? Seemed odd, unless i'm just too used to him growing..


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Forgive me if I'm being blind this morning but is Lupo on there?
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food
> 
> Potato flour 36%, dried chicken meat (ground) 29%, parsnips (dried, ground), beet pulp, milk thistle 5%, cold-pressed blended vegetable oil 4.5% (linseed, rapeseed, borage oil), seaweed meal, salmon oil 1.5%, dried moor extract 1.5%, dried chicory 1.5%, mineral clay 1%, dried nettle leaves 1%, dried dandelion leaves 1%, yucca schidigera.
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 20/8 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £29+ at zooplus!
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food
> 
> Dried chicken meat (ground) 33%, potato flour 32%, parsnips (dried, ground), beet pulp, milk thistle 5%, cold-pressed blended vegetable oil 5% (linseed, rapeseed, borage oil), seaweed meal, salmon oil 2%, dried moor extract 1.5%, dried chicory 1.5%, mineral clay 1% , dried nettle leaves 1%, dried dandelion leaves 1%, yucca schidigera.
> 
> Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!


*LUPO SENSITIVE (20/8)*

*Price (15kg):* £36.90
*Price per kilo:* £2.46
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 73p

*Ingredients:* Potato flour (36%), dried ground chicken meat (29%), dried ground parsnips, beet pulp, milk thistle (5%), cold-pressed blended vegetable oil (4.5% [linseed, rapeseed, borage oil]), seaweed meal, salmon oil (1.5%), dried moor extract (1.5%), dried chicory (1.5%), mineral clay (1%), dried nettle leaves (1%), dried dandelion leaves (1%), yucca schidigera. 

* * * * *

*LUPO SENSITIVE (24/10)*

*Price (15kg):* £36.90
*Price per kilo:* £2.46
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 73p

*Ingredients:* Dried ground chicken meat (33%), potato flour (32%), dried ground parsnips, beet pulp, milk thistle (5%), cold-pressed blended vegetable oil (5% [linseed, rapeseed, borage oil]), seaweed meal, salmon oil (2%), dried moor extract (1.5%), dried chicory (1.5%), mineral clay (1%) , dried nettle leaves (1%), dried dandelion leaves (1%), yucca schidigera. 



hackertime said:


> Peed reet off here with greedy businesses ,this is what you get for been goddam nosy sorry cant upload as too big ....goldenacres site brochure downloads the grain free is £19.99 cost price with i quote "big margins to be made " now im lucky i got it for £29.99 retail but that means some places are making over £20 a sack profit now im all for good business but that is taking the pittle ......sorry rant over nd breathe.....


Hmm, I suspect the same is true for most pet foods.



JenSteWillow said:


> Sorry, my little worry was at 9month he was 33kg then 11month he's 32.8kg so hasn't gained in 2months? Seemed odd, unless i'm just too used to him growing..


Ah I see, sorry, didn't realize his age.


----------



## Hanwombat

I think I'm going to go with the Lupo 24/10 next time.


----------



## BlueJay

Laughing Dog Gloriously Grain Free 

Venison (26%), Chilled Chicken (26%), Potato Granules (12%), Dried Chicken (11%), Potato Starch, Chicken Fat, Pea Fibre, Linseed (3%), Cellulose Fibre, Minerals, Herbs (0.5% Includes nettle, couchgrass, kelp). *minerals include vitamins B complex, C and K, citrus extract, tocopherols, yucca extract, rosemary extract

225 - 380g recommended, £54.99 for 10kg

Duck version too, £44.99 for 10kg

Duck (32%), Chilled Chicken (30%), Potato Granules (12%), Potato Starch, Canola Oil, Pea Fibre, Linseed (2.5%), Cellulose Fibre, Duck Gravy, Dried Seaweed (0.8%), Minerals. *minerals include vitamins B complex, C and K, citrus extract, tocopherols, yucca extract, rosemary extract


----------



## BlueJay

Truline Meat and Fish 
£52.99 for 12kg, recommended 300g

Fresh Chicken (13%), Fresh Salmon, (14.8%), Dried Turkey (13.4%), Dried Chicken (13.4%), Cassava, Sweet Potato, Pure Chicken Oil (7.6%), Whole Egg Powder (6.1%), Dried Whole Salmon (4.1%), Salmon Oil (1.6%), Pea Fibre, Minerals, Prebiotic MOS, Prebiotic FOS, Seaweed, Green Tea, Yucca Extract, Glucosamine, Carrots, Grape Seed, Chondroitin, Spinach, Green Beans, Bilberries, Cranberries, Blackcurrants, Apple, Comfrey, Dandelion, Marigold, Chamomile, Peppermint.

Truline Fish, £53.99 for 12kg

Dried Salmon (15%), Dried Ocean Fish (15%), Fresh Salmon (13%),?Fresh Ocean Fish (13%), Pure Chicken Oil (8%), Cassava, Sweet Potato, Dried Farm Eggs (6%),?Chicken Gravy (3%), Norwegian Salmon Oil (2%), Pea Fibre, Minerals, Prebiotic MOS, Prebiotic FOS, Seaweed, Green Tea, Yucca Extract, Glucosamine, Carrots, Grape Seed, Chondroitin, Spinach, Green Beans, Bilberries, Cranberries, Blackcurrants, Apple, Comfrey, Dandelion, Marigold, Chamomile, Peppermint..


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Truline Meat and Fish
> £52.99 for 12kg, recommended 300g
> .


* TRULINE (meat & fish)*

*Price (12kg):* £52.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.41
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.32

*Ingredients:* Fresh chicken (13%), fresh salmon, (14.8%), dried turkey (13.4%), dried chicken (13.4%), cassava, sweet potato, pure chicken oil (7.6%), whole egg powder (6.1%), dried whole salmon (4.1%), salmon oil (1.6%), pea fibre, minerals, prebiotic MOS, prebiotic FOS, seaweed, green tea, yucca extract, glucosamine, carrots, grape seed, chondroitin, spinach, green beans, bilberries, cranberries, blackcurrants, apple, comfrey, dandelion, marigold, chamomile, peppermint. 

Ta!

Laughing Dog grain free already listed


----------



## rosie62

Hi, i was wondering if you could give me some advice on dog food? I came accross a dog food called Huntland but i can't seem to find it on your dog food index and there are some reviews online of it but none from a reputable source such as allaboutdogfood or yourselves. Have you ever heard of it and what is your opinion? I'm only looking at it because it is supposed to be grain free at an affordable price. Any advice would be very much appreciated.

All the best.

Rosie.


----------



## SixStar

rosie62 said:


> Hi, i was wondering if you could give me some advice on dog food? I came accross a dog food called Huntland but i can't seem to find it on your dog food index and there are some reviews online of it but none from a reputable source such as allaboutdogfood or yourselves. Have you ever heard of it and what is your opinion? I'm only looking at it because it is supposed to be grain free at an affordable price. Any advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Rosie.


Hi Rosie, welcome to the forum.

I had never heard of Huntland before I must admit. However I've just googled it and it appears to be yet another repack of a generic grain free that is doing the round at the moment. It is made by a company called Goldenacres and then sold onto other companies to sell on as their own brand food. There are quite a few discussions about it if you scroll through the last few pages.

I have rated it a Green


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I picked up some Evolution in [email protected] today as I ran out of food before my zooplus order arrived  

Hoping Blade's backside doesn't explode!


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I picked up some Evolution in [email protected] today as I ran out of food before my zooplus order arrived
> 
> Hoping Blade's backside doesn't explode!


Uh oh, fingers crossed!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Uh oh, fingers crossed!


My Days!!! He was fed his recommended amount and no exploding backside!!

What is going on? :blink:


----------



## hackertime

Akela whole prey have sent me an email saying if i write a review on the food on two sites i can have a 5% discount , find that slightly underhand or is it just the way my brain works


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Akela whole prey have sent me an email saying if i write a review on the food on two sites i can have a 5% discount , find that slightly underhand or is it just the way my brain works


Yes, they sent me the same. Not sure it's actually allowed to be honest  But then I guess it didn't say it had to be a good review!


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> Yes, they sent me the same. Not sure it's actually allowed to be honest  But then I guess it didn't say it had to be a good review!


Think it said if it was negative to get in touch with them first to give them the opportunity to work it out


----------



## hackertime

Wasnt just me then ......All about dog food post " incentive has been removed "


----------



## SixStar

It's a shame they've done this as the food would have probably got plenty of excellent reviews without any prompting, but these underhand tactics are in poor taste and have probably done them so favours at all.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Definitely! I was very shocked with the email to be honest 

The food should speak for itself!


----------



## bella2013

not sure if this one has been done but seems pretty good 
Ingredients: 50% Salmon & Trout (Including 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout, 12% Dried Salmon & 2% Fish Stock), 26% Sweet Potato, Peas, Potato, Beet Pulp, Linseed, Vitamins & Minerals, Vegetable Stock, Omega 3 Supplement, Asparagus

50% Salmon & Trout Complete Dog Food | Skippers Pet Products


----------



## hackertime

bella2013 said:


> not sure if this one has been done but seems pretty good
> Ingredients: 50% Salmon & Trout (Including 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout, 12% Dried Salmon & 2% Fish Stock), 26% Sweet Potato, Peas, Potato, Beet Pulp, Linseed, Vitamins & Minerals, Vegetable Stock, Omega 3 Supplement, Asparagus
> 
> 50% Salmon & Trout Complete Dog Food | Skippers Pet Products


Think its the same one as the previous posts


----------



## Davester

Looking for some advice,

Currently feeding 2 dogs a cavapoo and a cockapoo fish4dogs superior and salmon mousse.
Biscuits for breakfast and a combo of biscuits and meat to dinner.

Upon finding this forum and more importantly the wet and dry food topics I was quite surprised to find fish4dogs wasn't as good as I was led to believe.
After reading the many foods listed I opted to try Millie's wolfheart and as much as the boys loved it, the food didn't overly agree with them as well as the fish4dogs.

We then tried fishmongers biscuits and meat. They both significantly drank more on this food and trust me on the f4d they already drink a lot!

So we are back on the F4D looking for a better food for the money.
I would love to get them on orijen 6 fish but its too expensive but I think purizon adult fish would be a better option or acana Pacifica than f4d?


----------



## SixStar

Davester said:


> Looking for some advice,
> 
> Currently feeding 2 dogs a cavapoo and a cockapoo fish4dogs superior and salmon mousse.
> Biscuits for breakfast and a combo of biscuits and meat to dinner.
> 
> Upon finding this forum and more importantly the wet and dry food topics I was quite surprised to find fish4dogs wasn't as good as I was led to believe.
> After reading the many foods listed I opted to try Millie's wolfheart and as much as the boys loved it, the food didn't overly agree with them as well as the fish4dogs.
> 
> We then tried fishmongers biscuits and meat. They both significantly drank more on this food and trust me on the f4d they already drink a lot!
> 
> So we are back on the F4D looking for a better food for the money.
> I would love to get them on orijen 6 fish but its too expensive but I think purizon adult fish would be a better option or acana Pacifica than f4d?


Fish4Dogs is by no means a bad food. If they're happy and doing well on it, I see no reason to change personally.


----------



## Davester

SixStar said:


> Fish4Dogs is by no means a bad food. If they're happy and doing well on it, I see no reason to change personally.


It was just after reading more into the alternatives on here It seemed there were better options out there for the money?


----------



## Jo2391

Hi guys, first time posting although I've lurked for a while trying to find a good dog food..
Basically, we adopted our little guy Clinton around a year ago after he was abandoned by his owner who happened to be a family friend. He's a Labrador crossed with a collie who has a huge appetite and He had been fed a terrible diet of human food (fast food at that) and chocolate. So when he came to us he was around 50kg. Without knowing much about dog food we had put him on pedigree and bakers (the horror I know) and he wasn't loosing weight and had terrible poo! After I came across this I found some alternatives...I placed him on Skinners duck and rice at a reduced amount. He's managed to loose around 10kg but still has some to go. 

Our problem is Skinners is getting hard to get hold of in our area and my mum who buys his food,tries her best, but ends up getting food that is just no good for him and leaves him constipated. 

Do you guys have any suggestions of what I could get him? He still has weight to loose and has joint problems. I looked into the pooch and mutt food cause we had a free sample which he loved but it was too expensive  

I also wonder your thoughts on 'diet' dog food? 

Many thanks for any replies - sorry for the long message.


----------



## soulful dog

Can you not just buy Skinners online from Amazon?

Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice Dry Mix 15 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## DanielFloyd

This list is fantastic, just what I'm after, I've just discovered this forum, and this is my first post.

It might sound silly but I recently had my world tore apart when my 5 year old Golden Retriever Tilly was diagnosed with T Cell Lymphoma at the beginning of February. She was on Burns Chicken and Rice, and rightly or wrongly I blamed the food. Devastatingly we lost Tilly in February 4 days after her 6th Birthday.

I know two other people who fed their dogs Burns, and also lost their dog to cancer, out of all the people who buy Burns that 3 dogs getting cancer is no study, but if I was to feed another dog Burns, and they were diagnosed, then I would blame myself, it's a seed I planted in my own mind, and it's well and truly grown.

We bought another dog on the 14th March, an 8 week old Golden Retriever called Honey. She came from a working stock, and the breeders gave us a 10kilo bag of Chudley's puppy food...and she stinks! :blink: The smell of the food seems to permeate from her fur, she has very soft stools, and knockout gas, I figured over the weekend she was upset from leaving the litter, but she appears to have settled in very well, and is still suffering. She doesn't appear all that happy with a bit of rice I've been trying to give her to help firm things up a little, and she is up to date with her worming, so this list will help me greatly.

I had been doing some of my own research, and had requested a sample of Collards dry food before I found this forum, maybe now I will continue to look into more suitable food for her!

Thank you.

Daniel


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Another company I spotted while at crufts

Healthy Paws - Game & Millet 

Game Meat (Duck, Venison, Rabbit) (min 26%), Millet (min 26%), Brown Rice, Barley, Duck Fat, Whole Linseed, Seaweed, Lucerne, Oats, Salmon Oil, Vitamins, Minerals, Organic Sunflower Oil, Dandelion Herb, Cleavers Herb, Carrots, Dried Cranberry.

15KG = £56.95

Adult Feeding Guidelines

Type	Weight (kg)	Daily Amount
Toy	1-4	25-75
Small	4-10	75-150
Medium	10-20	150-250
Large	20-35	250-400
V. Large	35-50	400-550


----------



## SixStar

DanielFloyd said:


> This list is fantastic, just what I'm after, I've just discovered this forum, and this is my first post.
> 
> It might sound silly but I recently had my world tore apart when my 5 year old Golden Retriever Tilly was diagnosed with T Cell Lymphoma at the beginning of February. She was on Burns Chicken and Rice, and rightly or wrongly I blamed the food. Devastatingly we lost Tilly in February 4 days after her 6th Birthday.
> 
> I know two other people who fed their dogs Burns, and also lost their dog to cancer, out of all the people who buy Burns that 3 dogs getting cancer is no study, but if I was to feed another dog Burns, and they were diagnosed, then I would blame myself, it's a seed I planted in my own mind, and it's well and truly grown.
> 
> We bought another dog on the 14th March, an 8 week old Golden Retriever called Honey. She came from a working stock, and the breeders gave us a 10kilo bag of Chudley's puppy food...and she stinks! :blink: The smell of the food seems to permeate from her fur, she has very soft stools, and knockout gas, I figured over the weekend she was upset from leaving the litter, but she appears to have settled in very well, and is still suffering. She doesn't appear all that happy with a bit of rice I've been trying to give her to help firm things up a little, and she is up to date with her worming, so this list will help me greatly.
> 
> I had been doing some of my own research, and had requested a sample of Collards dry food before I found this forum, maybe now I will continue to look into more suitable food for her!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Daniel


Welcome to the forum, sorry it is under such sad circumstances - so sorry to hear about Tilly 

I lost my last Greyhound to stomach cancer, considered to be directly linked to poor nutrition and I know the guilt and doubt is dreadful. I know it's easier said than done, but please try not to beat yourself up over it - Burns, whilst not the most amazing food in the world, is all natural and contains none of the carcinogenic additives often in pet foods thought to cause cancer (such as BHT and BHA, which were in the food my boy was fed, before coming to me).

Congratulations on your new little girl and good luck with her! 



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Another company I spotted while at crufts
> 
> Healthy Paws - Game & Millet
> 
> Game Meat (Duck, Venison, Rabbit) (min 26%), Millet (min 26%), Brown Rice, Barley, Duck Fat, Whole Linseed, Seaweed, Lucerne, Oats, Salmon Oil, Vitamins, Minerals, Organic Sunflower Oil, Dandelion Herb, Cleavers Herb, Carrots, Dried Cranberry.
> 
> 15KG = £56.95
> 
> Adult Feeding Guidelines
> 
> Type	Weight (kg)	Daily Amount
> Toy	1-4	25-75
> Small	4-10	75-150
> Medium	10-20	150-250
> Large	20-35	250-400
> V. Large	35-50	400-550


As per the wet food, already listed  Wakey wakey missy :lol:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> As per the wet food, already listed  Wakey wakey missy :lol:


Eeesh my heads up my backside today. I'll see myself out :lol:


----------



## Callie

Here we go again......have fed my 3 Burns up until about 8 months ago. They were doing fine but was looking for something slightly cheaper to help with the pennies. They are goldies and their 8, 5 and 2. 
We are on Autarky salmon just now which is classed as working dog food and they've been fine but all seem to be off it a bit just now which could just be hormonal but I'm thinking of changing. 
Looked at MWH but just too expensive for 3 so I've been looking at the generic one which you said comes under Pero and Skippers etc.....saw someone say they got a bag for £29.99 but I can't see any that cheap....Help!!

Oh and is there really any difference if feeding your dog a working dog food if they're not really working dogs??? I know daft question!!


----------



## SixStar

Callie said:


> Here we go again......have fed my 3 Burns up until about 8 months ago. They were doing fine but was looking for something slightly cheaper to help with the pennies. They are goldies and their 8, 5 and 2.
> We are on Autarky salmon just now which is classed as working dog food and they've been fine but all seem to be off it a bit just now which could just be hormonal but I'm thinking of changing.
> Looked at MWH but just too expensive for 3 so I've been looking at the generic one which you said comes under Pero and Skippers etc.....saw someone say they got a bag for £29.99 but I can't see any that cheap....Help!!
> 
> Oh and is there really any difference if feeding your dog a working dog food if they're not really working dogs??? I know daft question!!


I've never seen the generic grain free as cheap as £29.99 but I think it was Hackertime that said he'd got it at that price.

MWH is likely to be much cheaper than Burns to feed as you feed so little of it in comparision.

If not, then Skinners salmon & rice is one to look at.

Working dog food is fine for pet dogs, the only difference is the price since there is no VAT on it.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> I've never seen the generic grain free as cheap as £29.99 but I think it was Hackertime that said he'd got it at that price.
> 
> MWH is likely to be much cheaper than Burns to feed as you feed so little of it in comparision.
> 
> If not, then Skinners salmon & rice is one to look at.
> 
> Working dog food is fine for pet dogs, the only difference is the price since there is no VAT on it.


Yeah im getting it from the feed warehouse browney lane durham ( they have one in consett ) dont think they do delv service though .whereabouts are you ?


----------



## hackertime

Www.netpetshop.co.uk country kibble £29.99


----------



## Callie

Thanks. ... I'll have a look
I'm in Scotland. .. West coast. Xx


----------



## Callie

Hackertime..... Can you tell me what the feeding guide is for the salmon and trout one for dogs 25- 35kg.


----------



## hackertime

According to the sack its 20-30kg 250-340g over 30kg 340g plus 
Its a bit vague my boy is 27kg lab and I'm giving him around 400g with no problems in the bottom area


----------



## jude1962

In your opinion could you tell me which dried food would be the most suitable for an older dog, with arthritis?


----------



## Bellaboo1

Callie said:


> Here we go again......have fed my 3 Burns up until about 8 months ago. They were doing fine but was looking for something slightly cheaper to help with the pennies. They are goldies and their 8, 5 and 2.
> We are on Autarky salmon just now which is classed as working dog food and they've been fine but all seem to be off it a bit just now which could just be hormonal but I'm thinking of changing.
> Looked at MWH but just too expensive for 3 so I've been looking at the generic one which you said comes under Pero and Skippers etc.....saw someone say they got a bag for £29.99 but I can't see any that cheap....Help!!
> 
> Oh and is there really any difference if feeding your dog a working dog food if they're not really working dogs??? I know daft question!!


Hi don't know what Burns you feed but I have been getting Burns Alert lamb and rice 12kgs for just over 26 pounds a bag from Pet Supermarket


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> Www.netpetshop.co.uk country kibble £29.99


Ive been feeding Maisie the fish & rice one for several months & she does really well on it  (she has a 1/3 kibble to 2/3 wet mix)

Eta - great customer service as well


----------



## Callie

Got our first bag through today and ask if them were round me like flies round s****!
Got some mixed in their regular kibble and have scoffed it. I got the fish one too. 
Thanks for all your help. Xx


----------



## hackertime

Callie said:


> Got our first bag through today and ask if them were round me like flies round s****!
> Got some mixed in their regular kibble and have scoffed it. I got the fish one too.
> Thanks for all your help. Xx


Did u get the grain free one ?


----------



## Callie

Yeh Hackertime. I got the one with Salmon sweet potato etc. Is that the one you use?


----------



## hackertime

Callie said:


> Yeh Hackertime. I got the one with Salmon sweet potato etc. Is that the one you use?


Yes last sack was salmon/trout one, had the pork one first might get him a different flavour for his next one


----------



## yvnic

Hi
Are there any reviews on Symply dog food?


----------



## Hunty88

Hi Guys

Currently feed our ckcs on Barking heads grain free which he does well on but it is a little on the pricey side and no where locally sells it so always having to order online. 
I've also read on all about dog food that the 50% meat content is slightly misleading as that is not the amount you end up with in the kibble due to water loss. So I'm thinking of switching to WW grain free as it is easily available and better priced. Is it worth changing or just sticking with the BH?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Fishermans Daughter Complete Adult Dog Food Salmon and Potato Small Kibble (Online Only) | Pets At Home

Fisherman's Daughter dog food now at [email protected] can't find ingredients yet. Presume it's good stuff as I spoke the the FD man at crufts and he was previously at Fish4Dogs and still at Angell Petco. I bought 3 bottles of their salmon oil while I was there.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Hunty88 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Currently feed our ckcs on Barking heads grain free which he does well on but it is a little on the pricey side and no where locally sells it so always having to order online.
> I've also read on all about dog food that the 50% meat content is slightly misleading as that is not the amount you end up with in the kibble due to water loss. So I'm thinking of switching to WW grain free as it is easily available and better priced. Is it worth changing or just sticking with the BH?


I feed my 3 Cavs on Fishmongers from [email protected] and they love it. Think its about £34 for 10kg and quite often on sale for just under £30 I also have a VIP card and get vouchers through the post for £3-£4 off when you spend £30 so I use them when I buy food.  Fishmongers is really good and has the green rating on this food index.


----------



## Westie Mum

CavalierOwner said:


> Fishermans Daughter Complete Adult Dog Food Salmon and Potato Small Kibble (Online Only) | Pets At Home
> 
> Fisherman's Daughter dog food now at [email protected] can't find ingredients yet. Presume it's good stuff as I spoke the the FD man at crufts and he was previously at Fish4Dogs and still at Angell Petco. I bought 3 bottles of their salmon oil while I was there.


Ingredients: Salmon 38% (Salmon Meal, Fresh Scottish Salmon, Salmon Oil) Potato 37%, Beet Fibre, Peas, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Vitamins, Padina Pavonica. 
Nutritional additives (per kg): Vitamin A 13,388 IU, Vitamin D3 2008 IU. 
Trace Elements : Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 148.76mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 123.97mg, Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 97.62mg, Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 53.55mg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 1.39mg, Sodium Selenite 0.60mg, Protein 26%, Fat 16%, Ash 9%, Fibre 3%, Omega 3, 3.85%

I brought the salmon oil aswell - it's going down well here and love the bottle, no drips!


----------



## Westie Mum

Hunty88 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Currently feed our ckcs on Barking heads grain free which he does well on but it is a little on the pricey side and no where locally sells it so always having to order online.
> I've also read on all about dog food that the 50% meat content is slightly misleading as that is not the amount you end up with in the kibble due to water loss. So I'm thinking of switching to WW grain free as it is easily available and better priced. Is it worth changing or just sticking with the BH?


My 3 are doing very well on WW grain free, although we do feed it alongside their wet aswell to boost the meat content.


----------



## SixStar

yvnic said:


> Hi
> Are there any reviews on Symply dog food?


* SYMPLY (lamb & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £49.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.16
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.47

*Ingredients:* Dried lamb (min 26%), white rice (min 26%), brown rice, sunflower oil (min 9%), beet pulp, lamb digest, dried egg, minerals. 

Very average and run of the mill really 



Hunty88 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Currently feed our ckcs on Barking heads grain free which he does well on but it is a little on the pricey side and no where locally sells it so always having to order online.
> I've also read on all about dog food that the 50% meat content is slightly misleading as that is not the amount you end up with in the kibble due to water loss. So I'm thinking of switching to WW grain free as it is easily available and better priced. Is it worth changing or just sticking with the BH?


There is very little between the two really. See no harm in giving the WW a whirl if that suits your budget better.



CavalierOwner said:


> Fishermans Daughter Complete Adult Dog Food Salmon and Potato Small Kibble (Online Only) | Pets At Home
> 
> Fisherman's Daughter dog food now at [email protected] can't find ingredients yet. Presume it's good stuff as I spoke the the FD man at crufts and he was previously at Fish4Dogs and still at Angell Petco. I bought 3 bottles of their salmon oil while I was there.


* FISHERMANS DAUGHTER (salmon & potato)*

*Price (10kg):* £52.99
*Price per kilo:* £5.29
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Salmon 38% (salmon meal, fresh scottish salmon, salmon oil) potato (37%), beet fibre, peas, brewers yeast, miinerals, vitamins, padina pavonica

I do wish these fishy food folk would stay put! :crazy: They seem to like sticking with one for a while then buzzing off and starting up another selling virtually the same stuff!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Westie Mum said:


> Ingredients: Salmon 38% (Salmon Meal, Fresh Scottish Salmon, Salmon Oil) Potato 37%, Beet Fibre, Peas, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Vitamins, Padina Pavonica.
> Nutritional additives (per kg): Vitamin A 13,388 IU, Vitamin D3 2008 IU.
> Trace Elements : Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 148.76mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 123.97mg, Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 97.62mg, Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 53.55mg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 1.39mg, Sodium Selenite 0.60mg, Protein 26%, Fat 16%, Ash 9%, Fibre 3%, Omega 3, 3.85%
> 
> I brought the salmon oil aswell - it's going down well here and love the bottle, no drips!


Thanks  thought it would have had a higher fish content to be honest especially for the price. I'm loving the oil's no drip bottle though, all of my other salmon oil bottles have made a right mess. Glad I bought 3.



SixStar said:


> * SYMPLY (lamb & rice)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £49.99
> *Price per kilo:* £4.16
> *Suggested daily amount:* 350g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.47
> 
> *Ingredients:* Dried lamb (min 26%), white rice (min 26%), brown rice, sunflower oil (min 9%), beet pulp, lamb digest, dried egg, minerals.
> 
> Very average and run of the mill really
> 
> There is very little between the two really. See no harm in giving the WW a whirl if that suits your budget better.
> 
> * FISHERMANS DAUGHTER (salmon & potato)*
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £52.99
> *Price per kilo:* £5.29
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* TBA
> 
> *Ingredients:* Salmon 38% (salmon meal, fresh scottish salmon, salmon oil) potato (37%), beet fibre, peas, brewers yeast, miinerals, vitamins, padina pavonica
> 
> I do wish these fishy food folk would stay put! :crazy: They seem to like sticking with one for a while then buzzing off and starting up another selling virtually the same stuff!


:crazy: I thought that too :lol: it's all a bit strange.


----------



## TheNaturalDogFoodCompany

we would love it if you could add us onto this list! 
Go on our website The Natural Dog Food Company for more info about us


----------



## SixStar

TheNaturalDogFoodCompany said:


> we would love it if you could add us onto this list!
> Go on our website The Natural Dog Food Company for more info about us


You're already listed


----------



## SixStar

Noticed these in Sainsburys today, they've brought out a dry to compliment their Delicious Collection wet food trays. Very well priced, and great to have more good supermarket foods 

* SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' (lamb, grain free)*

*Price (2kg):* £6.50
*Price per kilo:* £3.25
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Lamb meat meal (40%), lamb gravy (20%), potato, sugar beet pulp (6%), whole linseed (5%), canola oil, alfalfa (3%), minerals.


* * * * *

* SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' (chicken & rice)*

*Price (2kg):* £6.50
*Price per kilo:* £3.25
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (36%), chilled chicken meat (20%), brown rice flour (16%), white rice flour (10%), sugar beet pulp (5%), whole linseed (5%), poultry gravy (4%), poultry oil, minerals


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Noticed these in Sainsburys today, they've brought out a dry to compliment their Delicious Collection wet food trays. Very well priced, and great to have more good supermarket foods
> 
> * SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' (lamb, grain free)*
> 
> *Price (2kg):* £6.50
> *Price per kilo:* £3.25
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb meat meal (40%), lamb gravy (20%), potato, sugar beet pulp (6%), whole linseed (5%), canola oil, alfalfa (3%), minerals.
> 
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' (chicken & rice)*
> 
> *Price (2kg):* £6.50
> *Price per kilo:* £3.25
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken meat meal (36%), chilled chicken meat (20%), brown rice flour (16%), white rice flour (10%), sugar beet pulp (5%), whole linseed (5%), poultry gravy (4%), poultry oil, minerals


It's great that supermarket brands are starting to take accountability and up their game. Pet nutrition is certainly improving in some areas x


----------



## meplusten

Hello everyone
Are there any decent foods that are about £20 (or under) for a big bag (12kg)? I have 3 dogs (4th arriving next month) and can't afford £50 for 1 bag of dog food unfortunately.
Thanks ever so much.


----------



## SixStar

meplusten said:


> Hello everyone
> Are there any decent foods that are about £20 (or under) for a big bag (12kg)? I have 3 dogs (4th arriving next month) and can't afford £50 for 1 bag of dog food unfortunately.
> Thanks ever so much.


Skinners duck & rice is about the best you'll do for that budget - it's around £22 ish for 15kg.


----------



## meplusten

SixStar said:


> Skinners duck & rice is about the best you'll do for that budget - it's around £22 ish for 15kg.


Thank you, thats the one I've got in my amazon basket. Are there any others in the £20-£29 price range for a big bag please?


----------



## SixStar

meplusten said:


> Thank you, thats the one I've got in my amazon basket. Are there any others in the £20-£29 price range for a big bag please?


Autarky salmon dinner - £23.99 for 15kg
medicines4pets - Autarky Complete Adult Dog Food - Salmon DInner 15kg

Burgess Supadog Sensitive salmon & rice - £27.90 for 12.5kg
Burgess Supadog Sensitive Salmon & Rice

Greenwoods turkey or lamb & rice - £26.90 for 12kg
12kg Greenwoods Dry Dog Food - £5 Off! | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!

Vitalin Sensitive lamb & rice - £27.78 for 12kg
Vitalin Sensitive Lamb & Rice Dry Dog Food

Country Kibble lamb & mint (grain free) is a tiny bit over budget - £29.99 for 12kg.
http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/country...dog-food-lamb-sweet-potato-mint-vat-free.html
They do three other flavours too.


----------



## Brannybear

Hello I am new to the forum so just having a look at everything 
I do not understand some of the colour codes, what are they based on?
I feed natural dog food though not the salmon which is amber however i'm looking at millies wolfheart above it which is green. I'm a bit baffled as there seems to be a lot of ingredients in MW compared to NDG. Including things like potato? 
Can I ask why this makes it better with all the additives that are listed? Or is it a higher rating because of the price? 
Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Brannybear said:


> Hello I am new to the forum so just having a look at everything
> I do not understand some of the colour codes, what are they based on?
> I feed natural dog food though not the salmon which is amber however i'm looking at millies wolfheart above it which is green. I'm a bit baffled as there seems to be a lot of ingredients in MW compared to NDG. Including things like potato?
> Can I ask why this makes it better with all the additives that are listed? Or is it a higher rating because of the price?
> Thanks


The way I have coded the foods is set out in the opening post. Price is not taken into consideration for any of the colour codings.


----------



## Brannybear

SixStar said:


> The way I have coded the foods is set out in the opening post. Price is not taken into consideration for any of the colour codings.


So it's because one has grains and one doesn't?


----------



## SixStar

Brannybear said:


> So it's because one has grains and one doesn't?


Partly... also much more meat.


----------



## meplusten

Thank you, SixStar :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## SixStar

A big section of the dog aisle was reduced in Sainsburys last week, shelves in that section cleared at the beginning week and in today was a selection of new lines.

Laughing Dog dry foods, including grain free & their treats
Naturo wet & dry
Denes Naturals (new range) wet & dry
Encore pouches

Think there might have been a few more but can't remember exactly now. Will recheck when next in.

More better quality pet foods in supermarkets :thumbsup: Good step in the right direction!

Best bit is that the space they have filled was previously occupied by the Bakers treats, Webbox chubs and big bags of Wagg :thumbup:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Forgive me if this one is already there :

Adult Salmon & Potato

*COMPOSITION*
Salmon (min. 26%)
Potato (min. 26%)
Oats
Dried Salmon
Beet Pulp
Sunflower Oil
Potato Protein
Potato Starch
Dicalcium Phosphate
Salmon Oil
Vegetable Fibre
Minerals
Seaweed

*Dog Weight* *Amount Per Day*
5Kg 95 - 135g
10Kg 115 - 225g
15Kg 150 - 275g
20Kg 225 - 375g
30Kg 325 - 475g
40Kg 425 - 595g
40Kg+ 450g+


----------



## SixStar

*SYMPLY (salmon & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £50.99
*Price per kilo:* £4.24
*Suggested daily amount:* 375g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.59

*Ingredients:* Salmon (min 26%), potato (min 26%), oats, dried salmon, beet pulp, sunflower oil, potato protein, potato starch, dicalcium phosphate, salmon oil, vegetable fibre, minerals, seaweed


----------



## Doggiedelight

Just had a look through  light bed time reading hahha
What do you feed sixstar?

I feed. Arden grange for 2 dogs, and bakers for 1 (slow slow transition off it) and currently home made meals for another!


----------



## SixStar

Doggiedelight said:


> Just had a look through  light bed time reading hahha
> What do you feed sixstar?
> 
> I feed. Arden grange for 2 dogs, and bakers for 1 (slow slow transition off it) and currently home made meals for another!


I feed raw


----------



## Lucy in the sky

Hi - good work on trying to educate members on the various qualities of dog food. As a Dog Groomer I discuss this quite a lot with dog owners and cannot believe how 'ignorant ' so many of them are on this subject. Worse still - a good few who do 'get it' and still carry on feeding the cheapest crap available. 

Interested on your take on this food which I can get locally from major distrubutor in unbranded sacks at a very good price. I know same food also goes into 'branded sacks' but I don't know which brand. 

Complete Chicken & Rice 

Chicken Meat Meal 22%
Rice 22%
( quantities not specified ) Maize, Barley, Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat, Vitamins & Minerals, Fish Meal, Dried Yeast, Salt, Yucca Meal, Anti - oxidant BHA

Protein 21.5 
Oil 9
fibre. 2
Ash. 7

I see this as a reasonable quality ( top end of your orange?) dog food and a good choice for those on a budget that cannot afford the high end range (plus I like the fact that it does not contain wheat). 

Would you agree ?


----------



## SixStar

Lucy in the sky said:


> Hi - good work on trying to educate members on the various qualities of dog food. As a Dog Groomer I discuss this quite a lot with dog owners and cannot believe how 'ignorant ' so many of them are on this subject. Worse still - a good few who do 'get it' and still carry on feeding the cheapest crap available.
> 
> Interested on your take on this food which I can get locally from major distrubutor in unbranded sacks at a very good price. I know same food also goes into 'branded sacks' but I don't know which brand.
> 
> Complete Chicken & Rice
> 
> Chicken Meat Meal 22%
> Rice 22%
> ( quantities not specified ) Maize, Barley, Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat, Vitamins & Minerals, Fish Meal, Dried Yeast, Salt, Yucca Meal, Anti - oxidant BHA
> 
> Protein 21.5
> Oil 9
> fibre. 2
> Ash. 7
> 
> I see this as a reasonable quality ( top end of your orange?) dog food and a good choice for those on a budget that cannot afford the high end range (plus I like the fact that it does not contain wheat).
> 
> Would you agree ?


An orange yes, but certainly not "top end" - infact barely scraping through from a red. It contains a huge amount of cereal, including maize as the third ingredient - which IMO, is just as bad as wheat.

It also contains BHA which is a carcinogenic additive.

I would personally definitely avoid.

What is the price per 15kg?


----------



## BlueJay

Are the Radiance foods on here already? Don't look too bad on a budget 
Few different flavours but seem to be a different recipe for each (come in chicken, lamb, puppy and senior/light as well as these)

Potato (26%), Duck Meal (26%), Peas, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Brewers Yeast, Linseed, Chicken Hydrolysate, Minerals, Vitamins
£23.99 for 12kg

Salmon (includes 36.5%; 24% Salmon & 12.5% Salmon Meal), Potato (26%), Oats, Maize, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Salmon Digest, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Vitamins
£21.99 for 12kg

Turkey Meal (26%), Rice (26%), Oats, Barley, Linseeds, Poultry Fat, Minerals, Seaweed, Vitamins
£19.99 for 12kg

44% Fish (Salmon 18%, Salmon Meal 8%, Blended Fish Meal 8%, Trout 7%, Salmon Oil 1.65%, Salmon Gravy 1.65%), 36% Potato (Dried Potato 18%, Dried Sweet Potato 18%), Pea Starch (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Allergy-X ® (0.3%)
£29.99 for 12kg


----------



## soulful dog

Coscto (Kirkland's) are now selling their Nature's Domain grain free food in the UK. Might try it for Ringo though the feeding guidelines seem rather high?

Nature's Domain (Turkey Meal & Sweet Potato) 15.87kg - £28.78

Turkey meal (23%), sweet potatoes (20%), peas, potatoes, rapeseed oil, pea protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, Yucca schidigera extract, products obtained from the biomass of specific micro-organisms grown on certain substrates (?!), minerals.

(Full US ingredient list can be found on their website: http://www.kirklandsignaturepetsupplies.com/natures-domain-brand)

Crude Protein - 25%
Crude Oil & Fats - 13.6%
Crude fibre - 3.0%
Crude ash - 7.3%
Omega 3 fatty acids - 0.8%
Omega 6 fatty acids - 2.4%

Feeding guidelines.

1.4 - 2.3kg = 47 - 62g
2.3 - 4.5kg = 62 - 94g
5.4 - 9.7kg = 94 - 164g
9.7 - 14 kg = 164 - 218g
14 - 18 kg = 218 - 281g
18 - 27 kg = 281 - 374g
27 - 36 kg = 374 - 468g
36 - 45 kg = 468 - 538g
45 - 57 kg = 538 - 631g


----------



## icarepet

Bought Evolution one and didn't know its Pet's at home own brand though. Its quite pricey too £10 for 1.5kg and £53 for 7kg :/.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

We use the evolution as treats here , mine love it but far too pricey to feed full time


----------



## icarepet

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> We use the evolution as treats here , mine love it but far too pricey to feed full time


My mistake I think its about £37 for 7kg, yeah its kinda pricey. I already tried it with Ellie and she wolfed it down and was asking for more, I gave her 30 something grams per meal (100-120g daily) as that's what the guide says for 5kg+ 5months old small breed. I kinda like it though as it doesn't smell so bad unlike other kibbles :/. Since I couldn't get my hands on Applaws thought I'd find another alternative so tried Evolution and found AATU in the list too.

Can someone explain what's the meaning of these lot because I read a post on the other forum asking about Evolution and AATU.
*Poultry Meal (24%), Turkey Meal (10%), Fish Meal (10%)




You always need to watch out then the amount of a Fresh ingredient is listed as once it has the moisture content removed it will only be about a third of what is quoted.

For example a food that has 40% meat meal compared to a food with 20% meat meal and 20% fresh meat, the latter has less meat in the recipe.

Click to expand...

http://forum.champdogs.co.uk/topic_show.pl?tid=144516*


----------



## lullabydream

if a meat is classed as meal then it has already has moisture removed and so the food will roughly hold the same percentage of meat in the food.
if the food says just the meat name eg chicken, or some say fresh or chilled chicken. This is the chicken without the moisture removed. Most meat is 70% water. This water is removed during the manufacturing process so the actual meat content will be lower.
the word poultry on your example also highlights the fact that it could chicken or turkey. Which is fine for most, but not fine if your dog has an allergy or intolerance to one or the other. One batch of food may be fine because its turkey as the poultry, the next batch may be chicken.


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Are the Radiance foods on here already? Don't look too bad on a budget
> Few different flavours but seem to be a different recipe for each (come in chicken, lamb, puppy and senior/light as well as these)
> 
> Potato (26%), Duck Meal (26%), Peas, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Brewers Yeast, Linseed, Chicken Hydrolysate, Minerals, Vitamins
> £23.99 for 12kg
> 
> Salmon (includes 36.5%; 24% Salmon & 12.5% Salmon Meal), Potato (26%), Oats, Maize, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Salmon Digest, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Vitamins
> £21.99 for 12kg
> 
> Turkey Meal (26%), Rice (26%), Oats, Barley, Linseeds, Poultry Fat, Minerals, Seaweed, Vitamins
> £19.99 for 12kg
> 
> 44% Fish (Salmon 18%, Salmon Meal 8%, Blended Fish Meal 8%, Trout 7%, Salmon Oil 1.65%, Salmon Gravy 1.65%), 36% Potato (Dried Potato 18%, Dried Sweet Potato 18%), Pea Starch (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Allergy-X ® (0.3%)
> £29.99 for 12kg


*RADIANCE (duck & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £23.99
*Price per kilo:* £1.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 380g
*Daily feeding cost:* 77p

*Ingredients:* Potato (26%), duck meal (26%), peas, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, brewers yeast, linseed, chicken hydrolysate, minerals, vitamins

Will just add one as although there is a variation of quality in the range, I'd still have them all as an Orange. Definitely all good choices for tight budgets though, especially since the feeding quantities are reasonable too.



soulful dog said:


> Coscto (Kirkland's) are now selling their Nature's Domain grain free food in the UK. Might try it for Ringo though the feeding guidelines seem rather high?
> 
> Nature's Domain (Turkey Meal & Sweet Potato) 15.87kg - £28.78
> 
> Turkey meal (23%), sweet potatoes (20%), peas, potatoes, rapeseed oil, pea protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, Yucca schidigera extract, products obtained from the biomass of specific micro-organisms grown on certain substrates (?!), minerals.
> 
> (Full US ingredient list can be found on their website: http://www.kirklandsignaturepetsupplies.com/natures-domain-brand)
> 
> Crude Protein - 25%
> Crude Oil & Fats - 13.6%
> Crude fibre - 3.0%
> Crude ash - 7.3%
> Omega 3 fatty acids - 0.8%
> Omega 6 fatty acids - 2.4%
> 
> Feeding guidelines.
> 
> 1.4 - 2.3kg = 47 - 62g
> 2.3 - 4.5kg = 62 - 94g
> 5.4 - 9.7kg = 94 - 164g
> 9.7 - 14 kg = 164 - 218g
> 14 - 18 kg = 218 - 281g
> 18 - 27 kg = 281 - 374g
> 27 - 36 kg = 374 - 468g
> 36 - 45 kg = 468 - 538g
> 45 - 57 kg = 538 - 631g


*KIRKLAND NATURES DOMAIN (turkey & sweet potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15.87kg):* £28.78
*Price per kilo:* £1.81
*Suggested daily amount:* 370g
*Daily feeding cost:* 68p

*Ingredients:* Turkey meal (23%), sweet potatoes (20%), peas, potatoes, rapeseed oil, pea protein, potato fibre, natural flavour, flaxseed, fish meal, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, products obtained from the biomass of specific micro-organisms grown on certain substrates [pre & probiotics], minerals.

Another good one on a budget, thanks!


----------



## PawsandFeathers

Found this one on net pet shop http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...free-dog-food-lamb-sweet-potato-vat-free.html


----------



## SixStar

PawsandFeathers said:


> Found this one on net pet shop http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...free-dog-food-lamb-sweet-potato-vat-free.html


Thanks, it's already listed


----------



## hackertime

gelert any good ?? noticed it in feed store and was quite a good price they had wet and dry


----------



## max2001

Hi has anyone tried orijen freeze dried? i bought a bag of the red regional one and my dog loves it


----------



## PawsandFeathers

SixStar said:


> Thanks, it's already listed


I have a looked a few times and cant see it listed o.0


----------



## SixStar

PawsandFeathers said:


> I have a looked a few times and cant see it listed o.0


It is a generic grain free food - mass produced by Goldenacres and then sold onto companies to repackage and sell as their ''own brand''. It's listed under various other brand names already - Skippers, Pero, Dogs Dinner to name a few - all the same food. Quite a bit of discussion on it in the last few pages if you wanted to scroll back.


----------



## Dogloverlou

icarepet said:


> Bought Evolution one and didn't know its Pet's at home own brand though. Its quite pricey too £10 for 1.5kg and £53 for 7kg :/.


My lot love the cans of wet food. Haven't tried the dry though as it's out of my budget.


----------



## icarepet

Dogloverlou said:


> My lot love the cans of wet food. Haven't tried the dry though as it's out of my budget.


Haven't seen their wet ones, well the kibbles is quite nice I think since Ellie likes it but I think I will only use it as treats or reserve food.


----------



## hackertime

Could you please cast your eye over this one 
White fish meal 27%, white rice 26% ,fish oil 10% ,barley, fresh white fish 7% ,sugar beet pulp 7% ,potato starch, dried brewer's yeast 2.5% , fish digest 1.5% ,linseed 1.25% ,minerals, dicalcium phosphate, seaweed meal ,prebiotic mos,yucca extract glucosamine, chondroitin, cranberry 
Protein 26%
Fat 15%
Ash 7%
Fibres 2%
Calcium 1.4%
Phosphorus 0.9%
Omega 6 oil 4.6 %
Omega 3 oil 1%


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Could you please cast your eye over this one
> White fish meal 27%, white rice 26% ,fish oil 10% ,barley, fresh white fish 7% ,sugar beet pulp 7% ,potato starch, dried brewer's yeast 2.5% , fish digest 1.5% ,linseed 1.25% ,minerals, dicalcium phosphate, seaweed meal ,prebiotic mos,yucca extract glucosamine, chondroitin, cranberry
> Protein 26%
> Fat 15%
> Ash 7%
> Fibres 2%
> Calcium 1.4%
> Phosphorus 0.9%
> Omega 6 oil 4.6 %
> Omega 3 oil 1%


On my phone at the moment so can't list properly, but would be an Orange. 

Is that the Gelert Holistic? Sorry, I did see your post asking about it - I went off to Google the ingredients and meant to come back and list it but totally got side tracked!


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> On my phone at the moment so can't list properly, but would be an Orange.
> 
> Is that the Gelert Holistic? Sorry, I did see your post asking about it - I went off to Google the ingredients and meant to come back and list it but totally got side tracked!


Its the country choice performance my local feed store has it for reasonable price so wondered if it was worth a try .....i really need to stop scanning the shelves when i go in !


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Its the country choice performance my local feed store has it for reasonable price so wondered if it was worth a try .....i really need to stop scanning the shelves when i go in !


I'd stick with what the boy is on!


----------



## hackertime

Yeah we still on that grain free one with no problems. So probably best.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I noticed Naturo now do a dry food, I was rather disappointed it isn't as good as the wet 

*Chicken and Rice Dry Dog Food with Veg*

http://www.naturopetfoods.com/rich-in-chicken-and-rice-with-vegetables

*Ingredients:*
Yellow Maize, Chicken (min 15%), Brown Rice (min 15%), Liver (min 10%), Maize Protein, Animal Fat, Vegetables (min 4% (Carrots, Peas, Potatoes)), Digest, Dried Beet, Whole Linseed, Brewer's Yeast, Dried Chicory extract, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Yucca Extract, Vitamins, Minerals & Antioxidants of Natural Origin.


----------



## Gemmaa

I've just seen this on Zooplus
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/wolf_of_wilderness


----------



## kats56

* * * * *

*WAFCOL (chicken & corn)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £35.99
*Price per kilo:* £2,99
*Suggested daily amount:* 395g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.19

*Ingredients:* Corn (maize) (59%), poultry meal (21%), soya, soya hulls, seaweed (3.4%), sunflower oil, poultry digest, minerals, mannoligosaccharides, vitamins, brewers yeast

* * * * *

*WAFCOL (vegetarian)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £45.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.06
*Suggested daily amount:* 420g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.31

*Ingredients:* Whole wheat flour, soya, wheat bran, vegetable oil, maize flour, yeast, vitamins, minerals. 

* * * * *

*WAGG (chicken & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £10
*Price per kilo:* 38p
*Suggested daily amount:* 500g
*Daily feeding cost:* 41p

*Ingredients:* Wheat, meat meal, wheat feed, maize, poultry fat, digest, rice, beet pulp, chicken meat meal (min 4%), linseed, peas, carrots, lucerne, minerals, yeast, citrus extract, yucca extract.

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (turkey & rice)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £41.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.79
*Suggested daily amount:* 335g
*Daily feeding cost:* 95p

*Ingredients:* Brown rice (38%), turkey (30%) (turkey meat meal, turkey gravy), barley (17%), sugar beet pulp (6%), rapeseed oil (3%), whole linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), minerals, yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract, seaweed (0.5%) 

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (salmon & potato)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £41.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.79
*Suggested daily amount:* 335g
*Daily feeding cost:* 95p

*Ingredients:* Salmon fish meal (26%), potato starch (26%), sorghum (19%), barley (10%), rapeseed oil (7%), sugar beet pulp (6%), whole linseed (4%), alfalfa (1%), minerals (includes yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract), seaweed (0.5%) 

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, rabbit & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £35.99
*Price per kilo:* £3.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.16

*Ingredients:* Rabbit (rabbit meal meal, rabbit gravy 37%) , sweet potato (30%), potato (14%), pea starch(4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), beet pulp (2%), rapeseed oil (2%), yeasts, carrot (1%), minerals, tomato powder (0.5%), seaweed meal (0.5%), herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold.

* * * * *

*ZIWIPEAK (daily dog cuisine, venison)*
_Air dried_

*Price (5kg):* £82.99
*Price per kilo:* £16.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 140g
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.37

*Ingredients:* Venison meat (min 50%, including up to 3% ground bone), hoki fish (min 12%), venison offal [(liver, tripe, lung, heart and kidney] min 28%), new zealand green lipped mussel (min 3%), lecithin, chicory inulin, dried kelp, parsley, vitamins, chelated minerals. [/QUOTE]


----------



## kats56

What do you rate Applaws adult as?
Anyone using it?

I'm sorry I don't know what happened in the previous post! Lol


----------



## SixStar

kats56 said:


> What do you rate Applaws adult as?
> Anyone using it?
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know what happened in the previous post! Lol


Applaws listed on the first page, rated Green


----------



## kats56

SixStar said:


> Applaws listed on the first page, rated Green


Thanks SixStar I wasn't sure if the "adult" was rated the same as the "small/medium breed.
I've decided to go with Orijen


----------



## SixStar

kats56 said:


> Thanks SixStar I wasn't sure if the "adult" was rated the same as the "small/medium breed.
> I've decided to go with Orijen


''Adult'' _is _''small/medium breed'' 

Excellent choice in Orijen!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Gemmaa said:


> I've just seen this on Zooplus
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/wolf_of_wilderness


Just ordered 6 tins of their Wild Boar wet food. Am sure my lot will enjoy


----------



## hackertime

On a gundog page people are raving about csj the cp24 and fit n fast any thoughts or users out there


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I noticed Naturo now do a dry food, I was rather disappointed it isn't as good as the wet
> 
> *Chicken and Rice Dry Dog Food with Veg*
> 
> http://www.naturopetfoods.com/rich-in-chicken-and-rice-with-vegetables


*NATURO (chicken & rice with veg)*
_Extruded_

*Price (10kg):* £30
*Price per kilo:* £3
*Suggested daily amount:* 325g
*Daily feeding cost:* 97p

*Ingredients: *Yellow maize, chicken (min 15%), brown rice (min 15%), liver (min 10%), maize protein, animal fat, vegetables (min 4% [carrots, peas, potatoes]), digest, dried beet, whole linseed, brewers yeast, dried chicory extract, salmon oil, dried tomato, yucca extract, vitamins, minerals, antioxidants of natural origin



Gemmaa said:


> I've just seen this on Zooplus
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/wolf_of_wilderness


*WOLF OF WILDERNESS (green fields, lamb)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £39.90
*Price per kilo:* £3.32
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 99p

*Ingredients: *Fresh chicken meat (41%), dried potato, poultry protein (12%, partially dried and hydrolysed), dried lamb protein (8%), dried beet pulp (desugared), linseed, poultry fat, dried brewers yeast, dried egg, sodium chloride, fruits of the forest mixed berries (0.3%, dried: cranberries, blackcurrants, raspberries, elderberries), herbs (0.2%, dried: mugwort, St. John's wort, nettle leaves, camomile, common yarrow, coltsfoot, dandelion root), yeast extract (dried, = 0.2% beta-glucanes and mannan-oligosaccharides), dried apple, chicory inulin (0.1%), salmon oil, sunflower oil



hackertime said:


> On a gundog page people are raving about csj the cp24 and fit n fast any thoughts or users out there


*CSJ (CP24)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £31.75
*Price per kilo:* £2.11
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost: *?

*Ingredients:* Lamb (38% [includes 22% lamb meal & 16% fresh lamb]), whole white rice, corn, chicken fat, beet pulp, brewers yeast, whole egg, whole linseed, lamb gravy, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphate, herbs.

* * * * * 

*CSJ (fit n' fast)*
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £21.50
*Price per kilo:* £1.43
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost: *?

*Ingredients:* Salmon (26%), maize, barley, chicken fat, prairie meal, chicken liver, oats, unmolassed beet pulp, full fat linseed, alfalfa, peas, dicalcium phosphate, yeast, potassium chloride, milk thistle, marigold, seaweed, mint, yucca schidigera, rosemary.


----------



## SixStar

I think I'm finally caught up now


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> *NATURO (chicken & rice with veg)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £30
> *Price per kilo:* £3
> *Suggested daily amount:* 325g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 97p
> 
> *Ingredients: *Yellow maize, chicken (min 15%), brown rice (min 15%), liver (min 10%), maize protein, animal fat, vegetables (min 4% [carrots, peas, potatoes]), digest, dried beet, whole linseed, brewers yeast, dried chicory extract, salmon oil, dried tomato, yucca extract, vitamins, minerals, antioxidants of natural origin


Extremely disappointed with that, especially since the wet is pretty good


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Extremely disappointed with that, especially since the wet is pretty good


Real shame isn't it.


----------



## ronnyyy123

SixStar said:


> The old Dry Dog Food Index has been rather out of date for a while now, with lots of information hidden in the all the pages - so I've redone it, and hopefully made it easier to find all the different information - the way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> I have also tried to make it fairer and more balanced than the old Index by adding a couple of different varieties from those brands that have a range of varying quality.
> 
> The Wet Dog Food Index can be found here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...pdated-wet-dog-food-index.html#post1062906658
> 
> * * * * *
> I've based the below information on a *25kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels* and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the largest pack size available.
> 
> **_Please note the RDA and feedings costs are now based on a 25kg dog, not a 15kg as previously._**
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green - these are the dry foods that I consider to be of very good quality. They have a high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are my ''middle of the road foods''. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs.
> 
> Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. Foods in this group may be high in cereals, have a low meat content or contain added sugars, artificial additives, carcinogens etc.
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION*
> *Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. *
> *I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist*​


----------



## ronnyyy123

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Extremely disappointed with that, especially since the wet is pretty good


----------



## ronnyyy123

raw feeding www.walnutpetsupplies.co.uk


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> *NATURO (chicken & rice with veg)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £30
> *Price per kilo:* £3
> *Suggested daily amount:* 325g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 97p
> 
> *Ingredients: *Yellow maize, chicken (min 15%), brown rice (min 15%), liver (min 10%), maize protein, animal fat, vegetables (min 4% [carrots, peas, potatoes]), digest, dried beet, whole linseed, brewers yeast, dried chicory extract, salmon oil, dried tomato, yucca extract, vitamins, minerals, antioxidants of natural origin
> 
> *WOLF OF WILDERNESS (green fields, lamb)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £39.90
> *Price per kilo:* £3.32
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 99p
> 
> *Ingredients: *Fresh chicken meat (41%), dried potato, poultry protein (12%, partially dried and hydrolysed), dried lamb protein (8%), dried beet pulp (desugared), linseed, poultry fat, dried brewers yeast, dried egg, sodium chloride, fruits of the forest mixed berries (0.3%, dried: cranberries, blackcurrants, raspberries, elderberries), herbs (0.2%, dried: mugwort, St. John's wort, nettle leaves, camomile, common yarrow, coltsfoot, dandelion root), yeast extract (dried, = 0.2% beta-glucanes and mannan-oligosaccharides), dried apple, chicory inulin (0.1%), salmon oil, sunflower oil
> 
> *CSJ (CP24)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £31.75
> *Price per kilo:* £2.11
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost: *?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb (38% [includes 22% lamb meal & 16% fresh lamb]), whole white rice, corn, chicken fat, beet pulp, brewers yeast, whole egg, whole linseed, lamb gravy, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphate, herbs.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *CSJ (fit n' fast)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £21.50
> *Price per kilo:* £1.43
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost: *?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Salmon, maize, barley, chicken fat, prairie meal, chicken liver, oats, unmolassed beet pulp, full fat linseed, alfalfa, peas, dicalcium phosphate, yeast, potassium chloride, milk thistle, marigold, seaweed, mint, yucca schidigera, rosemary.


I emailed csj and its 26 % Salmon in the fit n fast


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> I emailed csj and its 26 % Salmon in the fit n fast


Thanks, will add that now.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Had a scan and couldn't see it on here: 

Gelert Country Choice Grain Free Lamb & Vegetables £34.99 for 12KG - Can't find a feeding guide anywhere!! 

Lamb (42%) (Lamb Meat Meal, Lamb Digest), Sweet Potato (28%), Potato (8%), Rapeseed Oil (4%), Pea Starch (4%), Linseed, Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Yeasts, Carrot, Minerals, Tomato Powder, Seaweed Meal, Glucosamine (25 mg/kg), Chondroitin (50 mg/kg), Herbs (0.1%), Yucca (200 mg/kg), Cranberry (100 mg/kg), Marigold


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Also 

Laughing Dog Grain Free Vension - 20KG Feeding guide - 225-380g 10KG - £54.99

Venison (26%), Chilled Chicken (26%), Potato Granules (12%), Dried Chicken (11%), Potato Starch, Chicken Fat, Pea Fibre, Linseed (3%), Cellulose Fibre, Minerals, Herbs (0.5% Includes nettle, couchgrass, kelp). *minerals include vitamins B complex, C and K, citrus extract, tocopherols, yucca extract, rosemary extract.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Had a scan and couldn't see it on here:
> 
> Gelert Country Choice Grain Free Lamb & Vegetables £34.99 for 12KG - Can't find a feeding guide anywhere!!
> 
> Lamb (42%) (Lamb Meat Meal, Lamb Digest), Sweet Potato (28%), Potato (8%), Rapeseed Oil (4%), Pea Starch (4%), Linseed, Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Yeasts, Carrot, Minerals, Tomato Powder, Seaweed Meal, Glucosamine (25 mg/kg), Chondroitin (50 mg/kg), Herbs (0.1%), Yucca (200 mg/kg), Cranberry (100 mg/kg), Marigold


*GELERT COUNTRY CHOICE (grain free, lamb & vegetables)*
_Extruded_

*Price (12kg):* £34.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.91
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Lamb (42% [lamb meat meal, lamb digest], sweet potato (28%), potato (8%), rapeseed oil (4%), pea starch (4%), linseed, beet pulp, lucerne, yeasts, carrot, minerals, tomato powder, seaweed meal, glucosamine, chondroitin, herbs, yucca, cranberry, marigold

Ta very much! The Laughing Dog grain free is already listed


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Thanks hun  My brain skipped passed the grain free one originally in the list, my apologies x


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I have a bit of a random question for you... well not so random. 
Out of the oranges, which one would you say is the best quality? x


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I have a bit of a random question for you... well not so random.
> Out of the oranges, which one would you say is the best quality? x


Goodness I don't know if I could really pick one (or even a few!). Let me have a think about it! x


----------



## sbryndle

Hi guys,

Sorry if this has already been asked/answered already.

I'm picking up my new puppy this Friday. She's on Wagg puppy at the moment but I'm not happy with its nutritional content and want to change her over.

Any recommendations for good puppy food?
She's a labrador btw


----------



## SixStar

sbryndle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked/answered already.
> 
> I'm picking up my new puppy this Friday. She's on Wagg puppy at the moment but I'm not happy with its nutritional content and want to change her over.
> 
> Any recommendations for good puppy food?
> She's a labrador btw


I wouldn't bother with puppy food - there is nothing in it that she cannot get from regular adult food and there's a much better choice in adult diets - I don't think you'll go far wrong with any of the Green foods, or even the Orange.


----------



## Bordertime

I have only recently come across this forum. Great info on food - thanks for all the hard work SixStar.

I wondered what you thought of this Chicken with Rice Working Dog food that is produced by a local animal feed mill. Is it worth buying at £16.99 for a 15kg bag? I used to feed it and they seemed to do well on it but decided to go grain free and tried MWH. Don't know if it is worth paying the extra.

Chicken meal (min 26%), Rice (min 26%), Maize, Chicken fat, Barley, Beet pulp, Full fat linseed, Fish meal, Brewers yeast, Cereals, Vitamins and Minerals, Herbs incl algae, Vegetables, Kelp, Molluscs, Crustaceans, Thyme, Peppermint, Yucca extract, Turmeric, Ginger, Oregano, Carron Powder, Carob Powder, Anise, Fennel, Paprika pure, Dandelion root, Fenugreek, Aloe powder, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin.

Protein 22%, Oil 12%, Fibre 3%, Ash 7%

Would appreciate seeing how you rate it - presumably low as it contains grain? Would it be Red?


----------



## SixStar

Bordertime said:


> I have only recently come across this forum. Great info on food - thanks for all the hard work SixStar.
> 
> I wondered what you thought of this Chicken with Rice Working Dog food that is produced by a local animal feed mill. Is it worth buying at £16.99 for a 15kg bag? I used to feed it and they seemed to do well on it but decided to go grain free and tried MWH. Don't know if it is worth paying the extra.
> 
> Chicken meal (min 26%), Rice (min 26%), Maize, Chicken fat, Barley, Beet pulp, Full fat linseed, Fish meal, Brewers yeast, Cereals, Vitamins and Minerals, Herbs incl algae, Vegetables, Kelp, Molluscs, Crustaceans, Thyme, Peppermint, Yucca extract, Turmeric, Ginger, Oregano, Carron Powder, Carob Powder, Anise, Fennel, Paprika pure, Dandelion root, Fenugreek, Aloe powder, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin.
> 
> Protein 22%, Oil 12%, Fibre 3%, Ash 7%
> 
> Would appreciate seeing how you rate it - presumably low as it contains grain? Would it be Red?


Not a fan - it's not fantastic by any stretch of the imagination. But for £16.99 for 15kg, it could be a good option for those on very low budgets. Personally speaking, I would always say that a food like MWH is worth paying that bit extra for, but I guess there are worse foods out there than this one.

*CHICKEN & RICE WORKING DOG FOOD *
_Extruded_

*Price (15kg):* £16.99
*Price per kilo:* £2.91
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Chicken meal (min 26%), rice (min 26%), maize, chicken fat, barley, beet pulp, full fat linseed, fish meal, brewers yeast, cereals, vitamins and minerals, herbs including algae, vegetables, kelp, molluscs, crustaceans, thyme, peppermint, yucca extract, turmeric, ginger, oregano, carron powder, carob powder, anise, fennel, paprika pure, dandelion root, fenugreek, aloe powder, glucosamine, chondroitin, tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin.


----------



## Lilylass

Bordertime said:


> I have only recently come across this forum. Great info on food - thanks for all the hard work SixStar.
> 
> I wondered what you thought of this Chicken with Rice Working Dog food that is produced by a local animal feed mill. Is it worth buying at £16.99 for a 15kg bag? I used to feed it and they seemed to do well on it but decided to go grain free and tried MWH. Don't know if it is worth paying the extra.
> 
> Chicken meal (min 26%), Rice (min 26%), Maize, Chicken fat, Barley, Beet pulp, Full fat linseed, Fish meal, Brewers yeast, Cereals, Vitamins and Minerals, Herbs incl algae, Vegetables, Kelp, Molluscs, Crustaceans, Thyme, Peppermint, Yucca extract, Turmeric, Ginger, Oregano, Carron Powder, Carob Powder, Anise, Fennel, Paprika pure, Dandelion root, Fenugreek, Aloe powder, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin.
> 
> Protein 22%, Oil 12%, Fibre 3%, Ash 7%
> 
> Would appreciate seeing how you rate it - presumably low as it contains grain? Would it be Red?


I agree with @SixStar - there's worse around but there are much better foods around for not a lot more money - eg Skinners Duck & Rice is about £20 for 15kg and doesn't contain maize (which must be pretty high % wise as it's near the top of the ingredient list)


----------



## Kingo

Hi hope you can help think my eyes are going but couldn't find any on the list

Europa Adult / Nutrition, Lamb & Rice - 22% Protein >>Lamb Meat Meal (26%), White Rice (min 26%), Barley, Oats (14%), Brewers Yeast, Poultry Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Lamb Digest, Minerals, Vitamins, Yucca Schidigera Extract would this a green


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Not sure whether this would come under dry food as its not a complete but a mixed

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/burns/burns_adult/195842

*Ingredients:*
Brown rice (89%), Peas, Duck Fat, Whole Linseed, Seaweed, Vitamins, Mixed Herbs.

*Additives:*
Vitamin A 10,000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,000 iu/kg, Vitamin E 100 iu/kg.

I'm thinking of mixing it with raw mince for my dogs instead of giving them complete with raw mince.


----------



## BlueJay

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Not sure whether this would come under dry food as its not a complete but a mixed
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/burns/burns_adult/195842
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> Brown rice (89%), Peas, Duck Fat, Whole Linseed, Seaweed, Vitamins, Mixed Herbs.
> 
> *Additives:*
> Vitamin A 10,000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,000 iu/kg, Vitamin E 100 iu/kg.
> 
> I'm thinking of mixing it with raw mince for my dogs instead of giving them complete with raw mince.


I've used the Nature's Menu Mighty Mixer and Nature's Harvest Mixer with my lot


----------



## kiara

Hi @SixStar

I was just wondering how you would rate the following?

*Chicken (45%), rice, corn, wheat, chicken fat, salmon oil, brewers yeast, natural aromas, dried apples, minerals, extracts of herbs and fruits (300mg/kg), mannooligosaccharides (150mg/kg), fructooligosaccharides (100mg/kg), yucca schidigera (80mg/kg), organic copper, organic selenium, organic zinc.*
*
Thanks x*


----------



## kiara

and this one also please.

*poultry meat (fresh chicken raw 50%, dried chicken meat 19.5%, hydrolysed chicken liver 3%), rice, corn, poultry fat, dried beet pulp, fish meal (3.2%) , flaxseed, dried apple pomace, brewer's yeast, salmon oil, eggs, fructo-oligosaccharides (0.2%), yucca extract (0.03%), a complex of natural antioxidants (0.02%), rosemary extract (0.01%).*


----------



## mickyrich0084

Hi, Im sorry if this has been asked before but does anybody have an opinion on swapping adult dog food to senior dog food? Is it necessary? and if so what senior dog foods are recommended? Its for my 10 year old Springer.

Thanks


----------



## Carla miles

The vet nurse at our practice has given me samples for all flavours of burns, I see you gave one in Orange and the other in red, in your opinions should I try this or go for something else?


----------



## SixStar

Carla miles said:


> The vet nurse at our practice has given me samples for all flavours of burns, I see you gave one in Orange and the other in red, in your opinions should I try this or go for something else?


I have the Burns '& rice' varieties as Orange and the Burns '& maize' varieties as red - due to the fact maize really is a terrible ingredient with no place in dog food. Rice is better tolerated by most dogs, but again, it has little need to be in a dog food.

I wouldn't use Burns personally - horridly expensive for what it is - although that said, it's a head and shoulders above the Bakers you're feeding at the moment. If you wanted something along the same lines in terms of ingredients but much cheaper, have a look at Skinners duck & rice.


----------



## Lilylass

kiara said:


> Hi [B]Chicken (45%), rice, corn, wheat, chicken fat, salmon oil, brewers yeast, natural aromas, dried apples, minerals, extracts of herbs and fruits (300mg/kg), mannooligosaccharides (150mg/kg), fructooligosaccharides (100mg/kg), yucca schidigera (80mg/kg), organic copper, organic selenium, organic zinc.[/B]




[QUOTE="kiara, post: 0, member: 22521"][B]poultry meat (fresh chicken raw 50%, dried chicken meat 19.5%, hydrolysed chicken liver 3%), rice, corn, poultry fat, dried beet pulp, fish meal (3.2%) , flaxseed, dried apple pomace, brewer's yeast, salmon oil, eggs, fructo-oligosaccharides (0.2%), yucca extract (0.03%), a complex of natural antioxidants (0.02%), rosemary extract (0.01%).[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry @kiara but I wouldn't personally use either due to them having corn and/or wheat and/or hydrolysed stuff in

[QUOTE="mickyrich0084, post: 0, member: 1418329"]Hi, Im sorry if this has been asked before but does anybody have an opinion on swapping adult dog food to senior dog food? Is it necessary? and if so what senior dog foods are recommended? Its for my 10 year old Springer.

Thanks[/QUOTE]

Not neccessary imho - I've fed my youngish dog a senior food as they're often also the 'light' version but wouldn't specifically use any 'age' related foods at any stage of their lives

[QUOTE="Carla miles, post: 1064247827, member: 1427132"]The vet nurse at our practice has given me samples for all flavours of burns, I see you gave one in Orange and the other in red, in your opinions should I try this or go for something else?[/QUOTE]

Burns is hideously overpriced for what it is - I looked at a few and they were around 70% 'fillers' (rice or oats etc) - if your dog is itch / has upset tums then thats the 1st load of stuff to cut out!

Much better available for much less imho


----------



## Carla miles

What should u try him on as I have no experience with these other brands. I don't want to be paying much more then £10 for 2kg I want to give him wet and dried food. I will try him on the webbex and the hilife and maybe the other loafs given on here but when it comes to dried I have no clue as to what he should be eating. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lilylass

Carla miles said:


> What should u try him on as I have no experience wihttp://m.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/SFTHSR/skinners-field-andamp-trial-hypoallergenic-salmonth these other brands. I don't want to be paying much more then £10 for 2kg I want to give him wet and dried food. I will try him on the webbex and the hilife and maybe the other loafs given on here but when it comes to dried I have no clue as to what he should be eating. Any suggestions?


Personally id start with something like Skinners - only the duck or salmon or turkey & rice ones

http://m.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/CA3714/skinners-field-andamp-trial-hypoallergenic-duck-andamp-rice

http://m.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/SFTHSR/skinners-field-andamp-trial-hypoallergenic-salmon

They havent got any wheat, gluten etc in and is a decent food at an affordable price

Many dogs do really well on it


----------



## hackertime

just had sample of akelas new fish version 80/20 strange tho hrh totally ignored it ???????????????? also just typed in dog food in google ( cos im bored ) bob nd lush popped up with a 50% disc offer if anyone uses it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

The Sibes started the process of moving over to Taste of the Wild high prairie on Saturday while I have moved Taz onto solely wet foot ( Forthglade Grain Free ) 
No runny bums so far


----------



## hackertime

Just been to the " specialist food shop " and was given a tiny sample of the gentle cold pressed people couldn't sing its praise enough ive just looked and its orange ( not going to buy it as its expensive ) but was surprised that it wasn't green going off what they were saying ....obviously also had a grudge against my current food ( the generic grain free salmon trout and asparagus ) saying " they would never feed such a crap food ! Came out feeling like a right bad mammy


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Is that the shop in Stanley @hackertime ?
If so, pretty much everyone who goes in gets told Gentle is the best food in the world .... hmmm


----------



## Westie Mum

hackertime said:


> Just been to the " specialist food shop " and was given a tiny sample of the gentle cold pressed people couldn't sing its praise enough ive just looked and its orange ( not going to buy it as its expensive ) but was surprised that it wasn't green going off what they were saying ....obviously also had a grudge against my current food ( the generic grain free salmon trout and asparagus ) saying " they would never feed such a crap food ! Came out feeling like a right bad mammy


I would boycott the shop just for their rudeness !

We have had some samples of the generic food, mine have eaten it just fine. I am still unsure on exactly how much meat it does actually contain because the way they have it listed is quite confusing :-

including 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout, 12% Dried Salmon & 2% Fish Stock

Ive always understood fresh meat to be an awful lot less than meat meal. I presume the died salmon is the meat meal ? so thats 12% plus whatever the fresh meat equates to with no water ..... see and now i am confused lol

Either way @hackertime - you are not a bad mummy, so ignore them !


----------



## Westie Mum

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Is that the shop in Stanley @hackertime ?
> If so, pretty much everyone who goes in gets told Gentle is the best food in the world .... hmmm


Oooooohhhhhhhhhh the "gentle" food. Ok, i dont think its the best food in the world! We had samples from Crufts and the dogs didn't like it LOL


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Westie Mum said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhhhh the "gentle" food. Ok, i dont think its the best food in the world! We had samples from Crufts and the dogs didn't like it LOL


Mine don't mind it but it was very over priced for what it is. I am guessing the shop owner is on commission as 3 people I know have all had it rammed down their throat till they've walked out with a 15KG sack


----------



## hackertime

I could not possibly comment lol , mine will eat anything cos hes a lab i just want to give him the best we can but £52 is a bit out of my price range last time i went it was millies all the way but this time gentle .hes doing okay on the grain free crap but was tempted to go back and try the millies again purely because the shoot season will be upon us soon and i worry will the generic one give him the stamina and staying power ....needless to say I came out empty handed


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Hahaha , have you compared the fat / protein content of the grain free generic to Millies?


----------



## hackertime

I haven't but will look now


----------



## hackertime

So current is 14% oils/fat and 26% protein was thinking of mwh utility as its fish/ veg ( and he seems good on fish ) and that is 12% oils /fat and 25% protein


----------



## Vanessa131

So i have a 25% off voucher for aatu and fishmongers finest, I don't know which one to sample for fussy bum.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I got those coupons today too, I am tempted to go for the AATU as 25% off is a good deal!


----------



## hackertime

Why do i never get these coupons ??? Not as if i havnt tried loads of food lol


----------



## Westie Mum

I got my pets at home VIP vouchers today as well


----------



## Hanwombat

Right so both dogs are fed Lukullus, both do well on it but I worry about the low meat content, Io has anal gland issues but since being on this she's much better... So do I stick with this or can anyone recommend a better food with more meat and less grain.

I'd love to put her back on millies but I worry her glands will play up again.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I got my pets at home VIP vouchers today as well


I thought it was about time I was due some more. Hopefully they'll arrive in the next couple of days.



Hanwombat said:


> Right so both dogs are fed Lukullus, both do well on it but I worry about the low meat content, Io has anal gland issues but since being on this she's much better... So do I stick with this or can anyone recommend a better food with more meat and less grain.
> 
> I'd love to put her back on millies but I worry her glands will play up again.


I'd say don't try to fix what isn't broken. There's nothing wrong with Lukullus. You could bump the meat content up with a wet food topper if it worries you?


----------



## Hanwombat

SixStar said:


> I thought it was about time I was due some more. Hopefully they'll arrive in the next couple of days.
> 
> I'd say don't try to fix what isn't broken. There's nothing wrong with Lukullus. You could bump the meat content up with a wet food topper if it worries you?


Thanks Sixstar - they do also get Wainwrights Grain Free wet in their kongs as well as raw bones a few times a week.

Maybe as you say I should just stick with it


----------



## SixStar

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks Sixstar - they do also get Wainwrights Grain Free wet in their kongs as well as raw bones a few times a week.
> 
> *Maybe as you say I should just stick with it*


Sounds smart to me


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Well we have been on TOTW for about a month now and the only real noticeable difference is the smaller size of their poos ( which is a good difference when you are picking up after 5 of them on a daily basis ) 

Blade hasn't had a single runny bum which was my main worry. I would have honestly stuck with lukullus / markus if I hadn't had so many bad deliveries from Zooplus over the last few months


----------



## SixStar

Anyone had a sample of the new fish Akela? I must have been on the mailing list from the first launch as we got a sample through the door yesterday.

We got the ''tiny paws'' one - presumably there is a normal/large kibble too - it's pointless saying the boys enjoyed it because I have yet to find something they haven't liked, but it was a good size for the midget dogs (cat) treat ball


----------



## hackertime

Gave him the fishy akela .....exploding bum !!!! Wont be getting that


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Gave him the fishy akela .....exploding bum !!!! Wont be getting that


Uh oh! 

Thankfully this lot could eat a tanker of nuclear waste without so much as an upset!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Anyone had a sample of the new fish Akela? I must have been on the mailing list from the first launch as we got a sample through the door yesterday.
> 
> We got the ''tiny paws'' one - presumably there is a normal/large kibble too - it's pointless saying the boys enjoyed it because I have yet to find something they haven't liked, but it was a good size for the midget dogs (cat) treat ball





hackertime said:


> Gave him the fishy akela .....exploding bum !!!! Wont be getting that


Ohhhhh b00ger - I've been looking at that earlier today and was just popping in to see if anyone had tried it ...... need to order more kibble for Maisie - last change didn't work so think I may have to stick with what she's on ..... it's OK, just wish I could get a bit better - trying to find a decent fish & rice kibble is a bl00dy nightmare. Really p#s me off that nearly everyone has potato with their fish kibble - could they not offer both!!

(sorry for the moan - it's really frustrating!)


----------



## hackertime

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh b00ger - I've been looking at that earlier today and was just popping in to see if anyone had tried it ...... need to order more kibble for Maisie - last change didn't work so think I may have to stick with what she's on ..... it's OK, just wish I could get a bit better - trying to find a decent fish & rice kibble is a bl00dy nightmare. Really p#s me off that nearly everyone has potato with their fish kibble - could they not offer both!!
> 
> (sorry for the moan - it's really frustrating!)


When i gave him the sample of the original akela he was exactly the same so i think the mix is just too high which is a shame as I liked the look of the fish based one


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Blade was the same with the normal Akela and I'd only given him about 5/6 pieces. We got Taste of the wild sierra mountain for this month the size difference in their poops is amazing! haha


----------



## 0310star

Could I please have some advice on what dry food to use as a mixer?
One of my dogs wont eat dry food alone and doesn't do great on it when she gives up the hunger strike after a few days so they have both been on wet food only for the past month or 2. Now I have finally found what works for them both, annoyingly a different brand to each other, but I want to cut it down and add in a bit of dry if I can to help with their teeth cleaning for one, and cost for another. 
Now, a bit of info:

First dog is a Rottweiler bitch, 9 months old, just under 25kg and she is on Lukullus adult tins and doing well. Have in the past tried her on Royal Canin which made her itchy and her coat dry, then James Wellbeloved junior which sent her absolutely nuts. I have heard that the junior has been known to do this though when the adult has been fine?

Second dog is a Pointer male, almost 6 months old, just over 10kg and he is on Natures Menu Adult tins. Its the only food which hasn't given him the runs so ideally I want to stick with this. Puppy food also doesn't agree so hence the adult. We haven't tried him on any dry food but he was a stray from Cyprus so chances are he has eaten most things whilst in foster care.

I want them both on the same biscuit really other wise I am going to have to sort out a serious amount of storage space! Where is a good place to start? I saw burns do a mixer I am tempted to try? They are both currently on 800g a day of wet (as recommended) so the plan was to cut them to 400g each of wet, then 200g of biscuits for the rottweiler and 100g for the pointer. Would this sound ok?

Sorry for all the questions, advice would be very much appreciated! Thank you in advance


----------



## Lilylass

@0310star I looked at mixers when I was trying to sort Maisie's diet out but the problem with a lot of them is they're often full of 'not so great stuff' with the really decent ones that you would want to use, not being any cheaper than a decent kibble

personally, I feel if you're feeding great wets (such as the NM, Lukullus etc), then it's fine to go with a 'middle ground' kibble

Maisie's diet is 1/3 kibble to 2/3 wet - she does better with more wet / kibble but having the kibble does bulk out her dinner and seems to keep her fuller (which = less scavenging & therefore less upset tums!)

It's also not been very long since you've changed the Rott's wet so I'd maybe hang on a bit before trying anything else new if she's got a bit of an iffy tum too (? or is she just fussy?)

When you do find a kibble, do pre-soak it before feeding as this does help with the digestion and may also help the dogs take to it as it will be soft like the wet they're used to


----------



## SixStar

I'd also recommend feeding a compete kibble alongside the wet rather than a mixer. There are some decent mixers out there nowadays, such as the Natures Menu and Burns ones, but they're still almost entirely rice or oats and with a hefty price tag to boot.

Complete kibble is fine to feed in addition to the wet. I'd personally say go for feeding it dry rather than soaked, but horses for courses.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

We feed both wet and dry together mostly as I jave a fussy dog.
Mine have taste of the wild dry , and either nature's menu tins or forthglade trays. I simply remove 30g of their kibble and replace it with wet as mine only get enough to keep them interested x


----------



## 0310star

Thanks everyone. I spoke to the vet last night about the pointer and she suggested keeping him on one complete puppy food (wet or kibble) for a few months because of his age so I think what I am going to do is keep them both on wet for now. I am going to order some lukullus puppy today for the pointer to try and if it works keep him on that for a few months as I really like the food (and the price tag!) so fingers crossed it agrees with him as well as it does the rottie.

Thanks for the advice on the kibble, I spoke to a burns nutritionist yesterday who said they would want them on a mixer rather than a complete kibble with wet but to be honest when I have spoken to different companies in the past they have all seemed very anti mixing kibble with wet?! They also are reluctant to supply me with feeding rates if feeding wet and kibble which I found odd.

Can anybody tell me the benefits of having some kibble in the diet?? I always feel a bit odd feeding dog meat only... but not too sure why! lol


----------



## Donut76

Hiya all not been around for ages but still.. I have a local pet store that I know the owner (primary school eek) & she asked me to pop in & try a free sample of dog food as Angel is a pain with dryfood (currently on half applaws & half NI) tried the dry on its own. Wolfed it down

Sometimes my applaws delivery is delayed & sometimes I can't get the NI SO a local dry food I'm happy with & Angel will have eat on its own would be fab 

Can I check as a substitute only how this stands as a food 

50% turkey.. 28% fresh 20% dried 2% stock 
Sweet potato potato peas beet pulp
Linseed omega 3 supplement vits & mineral veg stock 
cranberry (equivalent 7.5g per kg of product) 
£10 per 2kg bag 

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Donut76 said:


> Hiya all not been around for ages but still.. I have a local pet store that I know the owner (primary school eek) & she asked me to pop in & try a free sample of dog food as Angel is a pain with dryfood (currently on half applaws & half NI) tried the dry on its own. Wolfed it down
> 
> Sometimes my applaws delivery is delayed & sometimes I can't get the NI SO a local dry food I'm happy with & Angel will have eat on its own would be fab
> 
> Can I check as a substitute only how this stands as a food
> 
> 50% turkey.. 28% fresh 20% dried 2% stock
> Sweet potato potato peas beet pulp
> Linseed omega 3 supplement vits & mineral veg stock
> cranberry (equivalent 7.5g per kg of product)
> £10 per 2kg bag
> 
> Thanks


It's the grain free food that is doing the rounds under a million and one different names! Green


----------



## Donut76

Thankyou 


SixStar said:


> It's the grain free food that is doing the rounds under a million and one different names! Green


 Thank you.. I'm going to mainly stick to applaws NI mix coz the meat content is higher but I'm Def getting a bag for emergencies

Angel is now 17kg (little piggy) so to keep her weight down due to treats & ummm extras lol we feed her as a 15kg dog

Vet says she looks fine but would like her to be closer to 15 than 17 anyway


----------



## ciarasmum

Hi. 

There is a food I was considering in a local dog shop. Sells lots of natural treats and this food below. I'd love to hear your opinion on it 

Cost for 12kg:£25.99

Ingredients: salmon (36% including 24% salmon and 12.5% salmon meal), potato (26%), oats, maize, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, salmon digest, minerals, salmon oil, vitamins 

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

ciarasmum said:


> Hi.
> 
> There is a food I was considering in a local dog shop. Sells lots of natural treats and this food below. I'd love to hear your opinion on it
> 
> Cost for 12kg:£25.99
> 
> Ingredients: salmon (36% including 24% salmon and 12.5% salmon meal), potato (26%), oats, maize, sugar beet pulp, poultry fat, salmon digest, minerals, salmon oil, vitamins
> 
> Thanks


Hi ... not the best of foods but certainly not the worst either. Would be an Orange.


----------



## Hanwombat

Ordered another bag of Lullukus from Zooplus  I'm still happy with the food, not the best quality but its not that I can't afford a better food, its that Io's anal glands play up and I have found with this food I have little to no issues  Today though they've had chicken wings for breakfast, cows ear at lunch and for tea they have dry food with a raw egg and some natural yoghurt - yum !


----------



## lullabydream

Hanwombat said:


> Ordered another bag of Lullukus from Zooplus  I'm still happy with the food, not the best quality but its not that I can't afford a better food, its that Io's anal glands play up and I have found with this food I have little to no issues  Today though they've had chicken wings for breakfast, cows ear at lunch and for tea they have dry food with a raw egg and some natural yoghurt - yum !


Your missing the golden rule...food should suit your lifestyle which it does, your budget, which it does even under budget which is a bonus and the most important part is it suits your dog...yes it does. No anal gland problems absolute bonus. Io really couldn't have been happy, and lets not beat about the bush here neither could you with vets trips and the smell. It was a good thing you found lukullus sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hanwombat

lullabydream said:


> Your missing the golden rule...food should suit your lifestyle which it does, your budget, which it does even under budget which is a bonus and the most important part is it suits your dog...yes it does. No anal gland problems absolute bonus. Io really couldn't have been happy, and lets not beat about the bush here neither could you with vets trips and the smell. It was a good thing you found lukullus sooner rather than later.


Yeah, I've gone from fishy smells several times a week to literally no smell for months and months  she was fine on raw but I haven't the space to feed her full raw so I'm happy with this


----------



## Hanwombat

Though I've ran out of dog food so currently they're on Turkey mince with some chicken wings for a day or two until. The new bag comes.


----------



## melannie

I am in the UK, my little dog in the picture is a Lakeland Terrier - Parsons Terrier cross (purchased from a very well know champion breeder near me, that photo was took couple of months ago though, (updated this post and this part 20th sept 1.10 am in order to stop any confusion, he is obviously not a full pedigree with KC papers, the breeder usually always only breeds and shows Parsons, however this little guy was from a litter of puppies when the KC registered Parsons and KC registered Lakeland got together, that's why he is a cross obviously, I explain this further down the posts too you will see, makes no difference though).

He is 6 months 23 days old, so hes a puppy/junior, he weighs roughly the exact weight he should be for full size which is 8KG, and he is the exact height he should be for full height of these breeds which is 15 inch at the withers (the top of the shoulder), they are considered a small breed.

I have had him since 7 weeks old and the breeder says feed him 'Iams Dog Food Puppy/Junior Small-Medium' (this stuff >> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=251461530 ) which I have always done, his number two toileting have always been perfect and still are, they are nice and solid with no struggle, he likes the food, I haven't tried him with anything else because I was told not to be tempted as it could upset his tum tum and we don't obviously want that, lol.

He also gets and loves Harrington's puppy/junior and training treats too and a couple of various stick chews every day to try and keep him calm for short periods.

However, I have noticed for a few months now that he seems to shed some hair even though these dogs shouldn't really be doing that going by both breeds of mother and father, I don't know if it is natural or not, maybe it is ?. (Its not shedding bad to the extent I can see fur floors because of it, lol, I just see it on the chrome of my bar stool bases etc where anything can be noticed really such as dust etc if I haven't mopped up that day) and I brush him with the correct type of brush a few times per week.

I have also noticed that he has slightly itchy/redness inside his ears (not too bad and vet says nothing wrong down inside the ears) and he also needs to get his anal glands emptied once in a while too (I heard that may just be because he is still a pup though, maybe ?) and when his ears are itchy and his backside too I have to buy isaderm gel and rub that on the areas a few times per day and that does help but I know this really shouldn't be happening (I think, maybe ?)

Anyways, back to the food, so the Vet suggested that the "'Iams Dog Food Puppy/Junior Small-Medium" food (he's always been on as I said) might be causing some itching, although its hard to say, I always think about what my breeder said that's been doing the job for years and she said the Iams are fine and not to listen to the Vets waffle on about 'extremely' expensive foods such as Royal Canine etc etc etc, so I didn't and haven't (the Iams are expensive enough as far as I am concerned).

*Until now though*, I am wondering now if there is any other *all round* dry foods that may be of a similar price to Iams that I can safely try and see if it stops the itchy ears and backside ?? (that's if the Iams or the treats are possibly what is causing it in the first place).

I honestly would prefer stuff that can be purchased in the local major supermarkets here in the UK for my convenience as I hate having to go out of my way for stuff, I suppose I can order stuff online to get a better deal, just depends, the major thing is I wouldn't like him to get an upset stomach, that's why I am asking if anyone has any ideas for my sort of breed as all breeds are obviously totally different.

One thing I can say though is that I know this little scoundrel would eat anything at all put down to him, that's not a problem, its getting the right stuff though that is very similar to 'Iams Dog Food Puppy/Junior Small-Medium' but different so that I can see if it helps with his wee itchy ears and backside, remember I am in the UK as I know lots of users aren't. ?

Thanks people 
p.s, I know that the answers to my question just now may have already been covered in this thread but at this point its 83 pages long I think, lol , I went back a few pages for a look but I would need days to see them all, lol.


----------



## SixStar

Encore can be brought in most supermarkets and is an absolute head and shoulders above Iams, which is pretty dreadful to be fair.

The shedding sounds like a total normal amount for a dog of your cross though, so it's not going to stop that.


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie I'm a bit confused why a 'championship breeder' is selling a cross? They wouldn't be able to register / show them / continue their lines which is normally what good breeders are looking to do .....

Re feeding - I'm afraid I also think Iams is pretty dreadful - it's not particularly any more or less expensive than Royal Canin is so I'm not sure where that comparison has come from.

It does have maize, wheat and egg in which would be the 1st things I'd personally want to exclude if I had an itchy dog to see if that makes a difference - although obviously an animal can be intolerant to any ingredient(s), just as we can be - chicken can also cause issues

I'd want to try something completely different - with as few ingredients as possible. Personally, I'd try something like Skinners Duck & Rice or Salmon & Rice - duck generally seems to be well tolerated and fish is often great for dogs with sensitivity issues. Both are decent foods at a very affordable price at around £23-£30 for 15kg.

Alternatively, and if you're concerned 'grains' could be the issue, then Wainwrights (pets at home) do both a Duck & Potato and Salmon & Potato - slightly more expensive at around £40 for 15kg but still very affordable


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> @melannie I'm a bit confused why a 'championship breeder' is selling a cross? They wouldn't be able to register / show them / continue their lines which is normally what good breeders are looking to do .....


I won! I kept my mouth shut and you couldn't!


----------



## Westie Mum

Just wanted to add that my mum has a KC Parsons Jack Russell, comes from great lines ....... He moults more than anything ! So think your breeder was telling you porkies.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I won! I kept my mouth shut and you couldn't!


:Shamefullyembarrased mmmmm it's not always my strong point :Shamefullyembarrased - hopefully there's a good reason / explanation ...... I have nothing against crosses - as long as the proper health checks have been done and people haven't been mislead that they're something they're not / charged an absolute fortune for them

The other thing I've just noticed re weight and @melannie saying he's at the weight he should be for an adult - again, with a cross, it's very hard to know what size / weight they will reach as an adult as there will be much more variation than when there is a 'breed average' - so, imho, it's likely that he's still got some growing to do at his age so I'd not really pay too much attention to it atm (as long as he looks fit and healthy and not over or underweight)


----------



## melannie

Lilylass said:


> :Shamefullyembarrased mmmmm it's not always my strong point :Shamefullyembarrased - hopefully there's a good reason / explanation ...... I have nothing against crosses - as long as the proper health checks have been done and people haven't been mislead that they're something they're not / charged an absolute fortune for them
> 
> The other thing I've just noticed re weight and @melannie saying he's at the weight he should be for an adult - again, with a cross, it's very hard to know what size / weight they will reach as an adult as there will be much more variation than when there is a 'breed average' - so, imho, it's likely that he's still got some growing to do at his age so I'd not really pay too much attention to it atm (as long as he looks fit and healthy and not over or underweight)


I'm here, lol, thanks for the info on the food, I was looking at those types of food online, I would prefer to get small bags incase he either doesn't like it or his tummy gets upset with it, I guess I can get them in the supermarket like tescos etc in small bags rather than big sacks ??

With the question about why is he a cross of Lakeland/Parsons Terrier, answer simply is, he is from a champion mother and father and past family members, the breeder has been around for decades and is KC UK assured, his father is the Parsons Terrier, mother is a Lakeland, *they usually only breed and show Parsons though* and they do present in Crufts UK, even this year (2015) one of their parsons got an award 'again', they are always showing at other events too.

So anyways, what happened was they had the Parsons and Lakie together and yep, they obviously done the dirty deed, LOL, and along came the Parsons/Lakeland puppies  , personally speaking I think he looks like a cross between a Lakeland/Parsons & Irish terrier (I would say he looks defo most like a Lakeland though), but I guess somewhere down the breeding line with all these types of dogs they are all inter bred, so I guess the looks and mentality of quite a few breeds can come out of them as a throw back same as humans do too, but anyways, I hope that is a good enough answer to help your questions  (and yes I know a cross cant have papers etc, but it certainly didn't stop the price being the price of a fully KC registered dog, I can assure you, money money money, but I was more than happy when I seen mother and father and then looked the breeder up and seen all the details about crufts and other events etc etc etc, the money is only worth it if you personally think you get good stock, well I think I did, I could be wrong though, as you say, he is still quite young.)
p.s, and yes he was fully health checked and had his first injection and microchipped when I got him too.
p.p.s, regarding his weight/size, I was told and seen the mother and father a few times, as I say, KC registered full pedigree show dogs (parsons and Lakeland) so if you look at the ideal weight and size of those breeds you will see where I get my figures from, as I said, it is a very respectable long time breeder and I have no reason to disbelieve anything she said, but I also know like you do a cross can be slightly different from a full pedigree, and sometimes so can some pedigrees too, just the same as us humans really isn't it.

Ok back to the food now


----------



## melannie

Westie Mum said:


> Just wanted to add that my mum has a KC Parsons Jack Russell, comes from great lines ....... He moults more than anything ! So think your breeder was telling you porkies.


I didn't say the breeder said that anyway if you read what I said again  lol, what I said was if you look carefully, the breeder told me to use Iams food, that's all, but yes, since I posted my message, have looked it up and yes, there is no such thing as a non moulting/shedding dog, so your correct in that aspect, I think I knew that anyway, silly me again woops 

Can you see the photo of my doggie, I don't know if people can see it or not ?? He is mostly like a Lakeland, not Parsons although he is a bit of both.
(Lakelands = light shedders, Parsons = heavier shedders, your right there yep).

Back to the food topic now


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie thx for the explanation - I had thought it might be something like that - a bit careless of them tbh but glad pups have found good homes

Re the Skinners it does come in small bags - 2kg or 2.5kg (sorry can't remember which).

You will find it in pet shops not supermarkets - or contact Skinners to see if they can advise your nearest stockist / request a sample (their customer services are excellent)


----------



## melannie

Lilylass said:


> @melannie thx for the explanation - I had thought it might be something like that - a bit careless of them tbh but glad pups have found good homes
> 
> Re the Skinners it does come in small bags - 2kg or 2.5kg (sorry can't remember which).
> 
> You will find it in pet shops not supermarkets - or contact Skinners to see if they can advise your nearest stockist / request a sample (their customer services are excellent)


 just sent an email to them


----------



## Lilylass

Had to pop to PAH today (you know those fussy cats .... well .... one of mine is being a complete nightmare food wise atm!)

Anyway, saw Wainwrights was on offer - £6 for 2kg of their normal range or 1.5kg of the grain free (@Westie Mum I think these are the ones you use ?? so might be worth errrrr stocking up while they're on offer ..... if you've room of course!)

I did look at these ages ago but sadly their 'fish' one is with Potato and not rice (like so many others *sigh*) - had another look and it's 26% potato so way more than I'd consider worth a risk (she did react to a fish & potato food in the past but she wasn't totally 'sorted' then so maybe it was something else in it ..... I'd rather start with something with low potato in just to be on the safe side!)

Decided to stick a bag of the White Fish Grain Free in my basket - 12% potato so much more worth a punt I think ...... I will be mixing with her current food at a very low percentage (I bought a bag of JWB which I know she can have (long story as she's not had it for ages) and thought I usually got the large breed ..... on opening it, I've realised I must've always just bought the adult as the kibble is HUGE! She'll be getting about 15 pieces ) - anyway, it can mix in with that at a very small amount and we'll see how it goes

Fingers crossed, if it's fine, then I can swap her over to that once the JWB is finished (in about 4 months )


----------



## Westie Mum

Thanks @Lilylass. I buy the 10kg bags which last about 8/9 weeks so don't tend to stockpile due to freshness.

They are 20% off if you buy 2 x 10kg until 8th October so might get 2 bags then .... Although last time I brought two bags I threw half the second bag away as it smelt a bit funny to me. Was summer though so maybe it was too hot in the house.

Be interesting to see how she gets on with it. Fingers crossed !

I've been very happy with WW grain free, although I did have a wobble last week over the beet pulp again but no one else seems to think it's a problem in food (need to stop reading random articles that sends me on wobble!) I was looking at changing to MWH as its so highly rated here (it would actually be cheaper to feed!) and they do a couple of single protein foods that I hadn't noticed before but the fat is too high so I've decided not to change. Not until Oscar has lost a bit more weight anyway.

I might not ever change, like I said, I have been happy with it. Dogs do well on it and it's easy to get and they like all 4 flavours.

To me it should be rated nearly a green as the lamb is 42% meat (I think) and grain free, but its orange because the meat content isn't high enough. Yet I think it's the MWH Utility mix that's 50% meat but would be a green (sorry SixStar not complaining honest lol)

Anyway - I'm sticking with it and just adding the best wets I can find. Dogs are enjoying all the new wets and I've given up trying to budget :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum

Oops also meant to say - is Maisie ok with sweet potato then ?


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Had to pop to PAH today (you know those fussy cats .... well .... one of mine is being a complete nightmare food wise atm!)
> 
> Anyway, saw Wainwrights was on offer - £6 for 2kg of their normal range or 1.5kg of the grain free (@Westie Mum I think these are the ones you use ?? so might be worth errrrr stocking up while they're on offer ..... if you've room of course!)
> 
> I did look at these ages ago but sadly their 'fish' one is with Potato and not rice (like so many others *sigh*) - had another look and it's 26% potato so way more than I'd consider worth a risk (she did react to a fish & potato food in the past but she wasn't totally 'sorted' then so maybe it was something else in it ..... I'd rather start with something with low potato in just to be on the safe side!)
> 
> Decided to stick a bag of the White Fish Grain Free in my basket - 12% potato so much more worth a punt I think ...... I will be mixing with her current food at a very low percentage (I bought a bag of JWB which I know she can have (long story as she's not had it for ages) and thought I usually got the large breed ..... on opening it, I've realised I must've always just bought the adult as the kibble is HUGE! She'll be getting about 15 pieces ) - anyway, it can mix in with that at a very small amount and we'll see how it goes
> 
> Fingers crossed, if it's fine, then I can swap her over to that once the JWB is finished (in about 4 months )


Ahh cats, bless them. You can scrap all I said to you the other week about Mitzy eating well these days! She's picked and faffed for the past week. I think I'll be following your lead and heading for a selection from PAH tomorrow.

Can you believe JWB have recently _decreased_ the size of their large breed kibble?! It used to be like golf balls!



Westie Mum said:


> (sorry SixStar not complaining honest lol)


No need to be sorry! As I always say, these Indexes are merely my personal opinion 

I done an order on VetUK the other day then they emailed me to say did I realize you got a free 12kg bag of Hills Natural Balance with orders over £30 - I didn't, which is why I didn't add the coupon on at the checkout! But anyway, they asked if I'd like one sent with the order so figured I would, it's £50/bag and I do like a freebie


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Oops also meant to say - is Maisie ok with sweet potato then ?


Yes, touch wood, I've tried her with some fresh and cooked a few times & it seems to have gone down fine!  (opened a can of 3 bird casserole today so .... we'll see - I'm on hols this week so have been holding off - just in case! 



SixStar said:


> Ahh cats, bless them. You can scrap all I said to you the other week about Mitzy eating well these days! She's picked and faffed for the past week. I think I'll be following your lead and heading for a selection from PAH tomorrow.
> 
> Can you believe JWB have recently _decreased_ the size of their large breed kibble?! It used to be like golf balls!
> 
> No need to be sorry! As I always say, these Indexes are merely my personal opinion
> 
> I done an order on VetUK the other day then they emailed me to say did I realize you got a free 12kg bag of Hills Natural Balance with orders over £30 - I didn't, which is why I didn't add the coupon on at the checkout! But anyway, they asked if I'd like one sent with the order so figured I would, it's £50/bag and I do like a freebie


OMG they must've been huge as I've never seen kibble this size! I couldn't believe it when I opened the bag!

Archie is being an absolute PITA with food - he was ill at the start of the month (which thankfully has only happened once before) - both times he's refused his normal food afterwards so I'm not sure if he maybe associates it with being sick? Have tried everything that worked the last time - and failed. Resorted to a tin of tuna (he's not had one for at least 2 years) just to see if he was actually hungry - and he wolfed it down, so he is but just won't eat 'normal' food. Obviously that's not the answer (as they can't have it often) but I need him to eat something as he's underweight as it is. Popped to PAH to get some of the Gourmet Solitaire cans in desperation as he used to eat those - 70p for 85g can!  Fingers crossed it sorts him out & he starts eating his usual stuff soon!

I wonder if the Hills is changing ..... Zoo+ had it as their offer of the month a couple of months back - 99 points for 2kg of the cat one (I got one to try and he ate most of the 1st one so got a 2nd .... and then never ate any more so it went to the rescue! )

Hope you have success for Mitzy ...... dogs are soooo much easier!

Will let you know how the WW fish grain free goes down .....


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> No need to be sorry! As I always say, these Indexes are merely my personal opinion
> 
> I done an order on VetUK the other day then they emailed me to say did I realize you got a free 12kg bag of Hills Natural Balance with orders over £30 - I didn't, which is why I didn't add the coupon on at the checkout! But anyway, they asked if I'd like one sent with the order so figured I would, it's £50/bag and I do like a freebie


I just checked my emails and can see they sent me a code aswell but don't think I'll get any as Oscar nearly ate himself alive when he had oats and it contains them. A lot easier with larger breeds though if your using for treats as can imagine it barely touches the sides !

I LOVE free but rarely get anything worth having lol



Lilylass said:


> Yes, touch wood, I've tried her with some fresh and cooked a few times & it seems to have gone down fine!  (opened a can of 3 bird casserole today so .... we'll see - I'm on hols this week so have been holding off - just in case!


That's good news! Even if this one is no good there must be foods out there that are just fish and sweet potato.

Hopefully all will be ok with her bum in the morning


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I just checked my emails and can see they sent me a code aswell but don't think I'll get any as Oscar nearly ate himself alive when he had oats and it contains them. A lot easier with larger breeds though if your using for treats as can imagine it barely touches the sides


The code is on their site so they've obviously got a job lot to give away to as many people as they can! Short dated, I reckon.

It'll more than likely go to rescue. I tend to only have the smaller bags on the go as mine get so little kibble.

@Lilylass have your two tried the Applaws pots with the various toppings? Put one out for Mitzy tonight so be interested to see if it's gone when I check in the morning. it looked quite tasty, I must admit!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> @Lilylass have your two tried the Applaws pots with the various toppings? Put one out for Mitzy tonight so be interested to see if it's gone when I check in the morning. it looked quite tasty, I must admit!


They've tried the pate (unsuccessfully) but not the others ..... Ohhhh dear - I feel another trip coming on tomorrow! :Nailbiting ta


----------



## melannie

anyone know who actually makes Lukullus dog food ?? I was searching to see but cant find who can makes it anywhere, seems strange that pet food makers don't even have a contact point, there again, maybe its on the packing ? Anyone got some with the details on for contact etc ? Thanks


----------



## Lilylass

melannie said:


> anyone know who actually makes Lukullus dog food ?? I was searching to see but cant find who can makes it anywhere, seems strange that pet food makers don't even have a contact point, there again, maybe its on the packing ? Anyone got some with the details on for contact etc ? Thanks


I don't use their kibble but, certainly the wet is made by Matina GMBH which I believe is an affiliated company of Zooplus

If you're after samples, you won't get them from Zooplus unfortunately (I've tried for other things in the past).

What's your question? Maybe someone who uses it can help - I know there's a few that use the kibble on here.


----------



## melannie

yes, the kibble I think is best so that not much of a change from dry iams puppy/junior


----------



## Lilylass

melannie said:


> yes, the kibble I think is best so that not much of a change from dry iams puppy/junior


I've looked at the Lukullus kibble - it's cold pressed which is quite different from usual kibbles. People that use it seem to get on really well with it - I've not tried it yet (the flavour she could have contains potato and I'm still trying to ascertain how much she can have as too much does cause a reaction)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Mine were fed Lukullus for over a year and did fantastic on it  The only reason I swapped to taste of the wild was because I was having issues with delivery from Zooplus and could get TOTW locally 
I must admit however their poos are a hell of a lot smaller on taste of the wild and I was accidentally over feeding Skyla who had put 1Kg on in less than a month  

I've adjusted her levels and hoping to bring her back down


----------



## lullabydream

I am sure Lukullus is made in the same place as Gentle, which is classed as an English version of cold pressed.

Just be aware cold pressed food is very energy dense, so when feeding it, it will look like virtually nothing in a bowl. Its probably best to be weighed, so you do not over feed.


----------



## melannie

Thanks for all the info people, I emailed a few of the companies and got some replies.

I think I said earlier that he has always been on Iams puppy/junior (small breed) since I got him at 7 weeks (hes nearly 7 months now) he loves it but I think he would love anything to be honest, he is like a hoover on four legs, lol, he eats anything in a flash that goes on the floor including beetles and spiders, he likes them, LOL. (yes, I still haven't changed it yet as it worries me when hes been great on it apart from the little bit of itchy ears and the little bit of anal gland problems).

Anyways, one reply I got was from harringtons dog food and they explained about his ears and anal glands etc same as some of you have done too, infact a few manufacturers basically all replied and said very similar things, that being it could basically be anything in the food causing the problems, a few said it may well be "wheat" content in Iams etc, some are sending me samples and a couple sending vouchers which is all good 

Anyways, for example, harringtons are sending a voucher and recommended I tried this >>>>> http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/products/UK/puppy-food-turkey-rice , what do youz think of their food like that ???

I also meant to say that no one really yet appears to have said anything about dog training treats etc, mines has always got plenty of these >> http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/products/UK/dog-treats-puppy-junior and these >> http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/products/UK/dog-treats-training plus he gets plenty of those little thin chew sticks which he also loves, these ones >>> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=8in1+Delights+Twist+Dental+Sticks,+35-Piece+

I hope it wouldn't be the treats as he loves them all but if it is them then I would just have to cut them out and try others, one thing is for sure though, he needs treats as will not follow any command without them, simple as that, sad but true, well for now anyways at nearly 7 months old.


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie sorry not a fan of Harrington's - if you look at the ingredients (looked at puppy & turkey & veg) the 1st is maize

You want the meat content to be 1st as they're listed highest quantity to lowest

If he's having 'issues' maize is one that I'd suggest excluding along with wheat, gluten etc

The Lukullus is streets ahead quality wise

Re treats - again check the ingredients & see if anything that you want to be cutting out is in there as these could also be the cause of problems

Having a look at natural treats instead eg fish skins are great - natural, most are low in fat (but you need to check each one as some arent) & fab for their teeth as they're really crunchy


----------



## melannie

Thanks lilylass, do you know of any way to get in contact with Lukullus directly ?

edit: I should say, have we got any confirmed info yet about who Lukullus actually are, I see someone said it might be the gentle company but I don't know, I thought for sure it would have to say on packets of the food if someone has some, no ?


----------



## melannie

ahh, I see you said earlier it is Matina GMBH, can you look at the packet and give me the direct email address, postal address and phone number please maybe if you have a sec ??


----------



## melannie

Lilylass said:


> I don't use their kibble but, certainly the wet is made by Matina GMBH which I believe is an affiliated company of Zooplus
> 
> If you're after samples, you won't get them from Zooplus unfortunately (I've tried for other things in the past).
> 
> What's your question? Maybe someone who uses it can help - I know there's a few that use the kibble on here.





Lilylass said:


> @melannie sorry not a fan of Harrington's - if you look at the ingredients (looked at puppy & turkey & veg) the 1st is maize
> 
> You want the meat content to be 1st as they're listed highest quantity to lowest
> 
> If he's having 'issues' maize is one that I'd suggest excluding along with wheat, gluten etc
> 
> The Lukullus is streets ahead quality wise
> 
> Re treats - again check the ingredients & see if anything that you want to be cutting out is in there as these could also be the cause of problems
> 
> Having a look at natural treats instead eg fish skins are great - natural, most are low in fat (but you need to check each one as some arent) & fab for their teeth as they're really crunchy


have a look at this, interesting, hmmm ?? >> http://www.trademarkia.com/ctm/purizon-840918_en-US.htm

(that's what I find for Matina GMBH according to the internet pages I looked at)


----------



## Lilylass

melannie said:


> have a look at this, interesting, hmmm ?? >> http://www.trademarkia.com/ctm/purizon-840918_en-US.htm
> 
> (that's what I find for Matina GMBH according to the internet pages I looked at)


Purizon is another food sold on Zooplus - its also worth a look as has good ingredoents.

So it doesn't surprise me - it makes sence that they have an affiliated company who makes several brands for them

You will not get samples as I've said before - they're a totally different set up from the, generally independent, places in the UK who, although they may gave a parent group, operate individually and will generally have a customer services dept to send samples etc - the European companies are very different

What do you need to contact them for / whats the question? - maybe someone who feeds it can answer

Also samples may be great if there's one food you want to try but bear in mind they will generally be small (usually 100gg) so you do really still need to buy a small bag to try for several days / weeks


----------



## melannie

thanks, I just like to know who is who as some companies own more than you know or realise etc, for example pedigree = mars petcare = cesar = chappie = pal.

some of the others are similar too.


----------



## VickynHolly

You can get Purizon in 400g bags so no need for samples  it is up there with the best foods you can buy. I've no idea who makes it though.


----------



## Brannybear

melannie said:


> thanks, I just like to know who is who as some companies own more than you know or realise etc, for example pedigree = mars petcare = cesar = chappie = pal.
> 
> some of the others are similar too.


If you are concerned about corporal companies, The Natural Dog Food Company are a small family-run business. I personally love their approach to food. It's all natural, human grade British meat (and a high percentage at that!). They have a lovely connection with customers and know your dog when you call (I like to call as online is a bit impersonal these days!).
It is genuinely a good food, contains no wheat which you have mentioned above and is hypoallergenic so will help with his itchiness etc.


----------



## LittleHolly

Hi, I have literally just found this thread and both my dogs who are 6 months and 9 months get fed wet food Forthglade natural lamb food and pro purina dry food dog biscuits (cant remember flavour from top of my head lol I saw that pro purina was a red and wondered which would be a more suitable food to swap to? its giving me a headache going through the list so would prefer a recommendation that green in this thread, I can afford roughly £30-£40 max a month for dry food as I pay £35 a month on pet insurance for my 2 as well so please let me know of the best quality dry food I can give for this kind of money  

thank you


----------



## melannie

well yesterday I was totally amazed that I was feeding the dog far far far too much by the looks of it, I was just doing the classic thing I guess that most do and that's to put some food in the bowl that looks not too much and not too little, but I did not think for a second that I was feeding it maybe 3 or 4 times too much per day as it just didn't look like that, then I wonder why its going bloomin nuts with energy and doing the jumping/biting/nipping/barking etc, most probably extreme amounts of food energy, plus it has put a bit weight on too I noticed.

is it just me or is this feeding guide slightly hard to work out ?? I was a bit confused at first as I naturally didn't think I should decrease the amount as he gets older, I thought it would need more food, probably a classic mistake that a lot of people make I guess, look and you will see what I mean, the food seemingly should get drastically reduced after 7-8 months old and he is just about to hit 7 months old, he is currently 9kg weight but for his breed he should really only be 8kg max-ish, I cant get exercising him much though cause he has had that wee operation and wont be off that lampshade collar until Monday, I can tell he is totally busting with energy desperate just to go wild.

guide >>
Iams puppy/junior small breed Preparation and Usage:

Daily nutrition for Small and Medium breed puppies from 1 to 12 months old.
Iams premium quality ingredients mean that each kibble is packed full of nutrition, so a small amount will satisfy your dog.
Size of dog: 0.5-1kg, 6-11 weeks 65g-100g, 3-4 months 60g-95g of Iams per day
Size of dog: 2-4kg, 6-11 weeks 160g-255g, 3-4 months 150g-235g, 5-7 months 95g-150g, 8-12 months 80g of Iams per day
Size of dog: 6-8kg, 6-11 weeks 335g-405g, 3-4 months 310g-375g, 5-7 months 200g-240g, 8-12 months 105g-130g of Iams per day
Size of dog: 10-15kg, 6-11 weeks 470g, 3-4 months 435g-575g, 5-7 months 280g-370g, 8-12 months 150g-195g of Iams per day
Size of dog: 20-25kg, 5-7 months 445g, 8-12 months 240g-275g of Iams per day
Your puppy may eat more or less depending on its temperament and activity. For adult dogs with a weight >25kg, we recommend Iams Large Breed. For an alternative feeding experience you may want to add some warm water to the food.

When switching to Iams, gradually introduce over 4 days.
Always ensure fresh water is available.

Additives:
No added artificial colours, flavours or preservatives

(I know that guide looks quite easy to read now that I see it but I just didn't think about it at first as I said and went with the feeling that I should just pour in a half decent amount of food, my fault, me bad  )


----------



## melannie

Now as of today (saturday 26th sept) I have started him on the "Burns puppy/junior (puppy original) chicken and rice all round dry food (mini)", this stuff >>> http://burnspet.co.uk/products/burns-for-dogs/burns-puppy-mini.html

I need to just keep an eye on him to make sure he is ok with it, If its ok then I will need to get more as these are just sample bags, so these will only last maybe a couple of days I think ?? (small 50g bags), for his weight which is just a bit over 8kg it looks like the recommended amount is only 100g to 200g per day, that's nuffin, but I guess if that's the correct amount then that's it then, hmmm, looks like nuffin though as I say.

Would I be right in saying that I should feed about 175g per day (I feed him 3 times per day).

So, what you guys think about this stuff then ??


----------



## SixStar

melannie said:


> Now as of today (saturday 26th sept) I have started him on the "Burns puppy/junior (puppy original) chicken and rice all round dry food (mini)", this stuff >>> http://burnspet.co.uk/products/burns-for-dogs/burns-puppy-mini.html
> 
> I need to just keep an eye on him to make sure he is ok with it, If its ok then I will need to get more as these are just sample bags, so these will only last maybe a couple of days I think ?? (small 50g bags), for his weight which is just a bit over 8kg it looks like the recommended amount is only 100g to 200g per day, that's nuffin, but I guess if that's the correct amount then that's it then, hmmm, looks like nuffin though as I say.
> 
> Would I be right in saying that I should feed about 175g per day (I feed him 3 times per day).
> 
> So, what you guys think about this stuff then ??


It's meaty rice, really. But if it suits dog and budget, there are certainly worse things you could feed.

He really doesn't need to be on puppy food though.


----------



## melannie

SixStar said:


> It's meaty rice, really. But if it suits dog and budget, there are certainly worse things you could feed.
> 
> He really doesn't need to be on puppy food though.


I wouldn't say its exactly that cheap to buy going by the websites I see it sold on etc, its a lot more expensive in local pet shops too than online, I am actually paying more for the Iams and lots of people have said Iams is one of the worst, I thought Burns was considered quite a good premium brand if you like, not too expensive but not too cheap either (although its nuffin to do with the price anyways I guess).

I was just trying Burns first as its one of the ones that I got samples of and decided to try it first, few people recommded it in here too, that's all, I have to try other things because of his ears and backside, I don't know if it is the Iams pup/junior that hes always been on or not causing the problems but I can only try as most people have said with another food, going by the feeding guide like I posted up, should it be about 175g per day I give him, I posted details a couple of posts up ??


----------



## SixStar

melannie said:


> I wouldn't say its exactly that cheap to buy going by the websites I see it sold on etc, its a lot more expensive in local pet shops too than online, I am actually paying more for the Iams and lots of people have said Iams is one of the worst, I thought Burns was considered quite a good premium brand if you like, not too expensive but not too cheap either (although its nuffin to do with the price anyways I guess).
> 
> I was just trying Burns first as its one of the ones that I got samples of and decided to try it first, few people recommded it in here too, that's all, I have to try other things because of his ears and backside, I don't know if it is the Iams pup/junior that hes always been on or not causing the problems but I can only try as most people have said with another food, going by the feeding guide like I posted up, should it be about 175g per day I give him, I posted details a couple of posts up ??


175g sounds steep for an 8kg dog. I'd have thought 100g, or 150g if very active, more appropriate. They're only very loose guidelines though - if he's nice and lean, you're feeding the right amount.


----------



## melannie

SixStar said:


> 175g sounds steep for an 8kg dog. I'd have thought 100g, or 150g if very active, more appropriate. They're only very loose guidelines though - if he's nice and lean, you're feeding the right amount.


ahh I see, I will make it 150g's then I thinks, thanks for that , he doesn't get exercised massively but gets as much as I can provide, they are very energetic dogs though so everyone keeps saying, I try my best to burn him out when I can each day which is literally impossibly because he is like a ballistic Missile, lol


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie TBH I've always found Burns hideously overpriced considering what's actually in it - if you look at the ingredients of the one you have (and others on their website), it's really all a lot of rice and/or oats and a little bit of meat (and some of the foods they do are quite frankly not good at all but people fall for the name)

IMHO there are a lot better foods around - at a lot better price!

The same for Iams and most of the other foods available at the supermarkets - they're usually way more expensive than you can get elsewhere (convenience!) and generally not a patch on quality.

Personally, I feel you'd be better finding a good quality Adult food he can be left on - as @SixStar says, he doesn't need to be on puppy food (another con from the pet food industry). If you want a decent priced, chicken based food, this one is pretty good eg http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult - much better ingredients than the Burns and cheaper

ETA - once you've found something that suits him, it is possible to buy the big bags (even with a small dog / one that doesn't get a lot) as long as it's stored correctly. Once opened, if it's put into an air-tight box, it will keep fresh.


----------



## melannie

Thanks for that @Lilylass looks like the Burns is getting binned for reasons like you said (I have an update now as you guys will see).

*UPDATE ALERT :--> *Ok after seemingly going onto another food (Burns Puppy/Junior) 'that was meant to be better than Iams puppy/junior' as I said a couple of posts back I was trying the samples of the ones sent out to me.

So, at least on the Iams his toilet was nice and firm/soft *all the time, *now just one and a half days on that Burns stuff he has suddenly started having the RUNS, I couldn't believe it to be honest but yes he did, so the Burns is getting chucked, LOL, Unless someone can tell me different like maybe it takes days and days etc ??

What I have left now with the trial samples is *SKINNER'S LAMB/RICE (PUPPY) >> http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/store/all-dogs/puppy-lamb-rice/*

*SKINNER'S LAMB/RICE (ADULT) >> http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/store/all-dogs/lamb-rice/

SKINNER'S FIELD & TRIAL DUCK/RICE >>> http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/store/working-dogs/duck-rice/

GENTLE COLD PRESSED DOG FOOD >>> http://www.gentledog.co.uk/gentle-dog-food-ingredients.php
*
That's what I have left, he's starving now too and I am not sure if I should feed him tonight or not, hmmm ??

P.s, yes I know that I should really be thinking about long term Adult food now, the food manufacturers said that too, but as I have all these samples I thought I might as well give them a wee try anyway, but I can bin them all if need be no problem, its very tempting to jump straight back onto the Iams again just now because of whats just happened today, but that's not going to solve any problems with the itching inside his ears and his anal glands filling up, so its not a wise idea really but at the same time his toilet was perfect on it, hmmmmm....

*
*


----------



## Lilylass

melannie said:


> Thanks for that @Lilylass looks like the Burns is getting binned for reasons like you said (I have an update now as you guys will see).
> 
> *UPDATE ALERT :--> *Ok after seemingly going onto another food (Burns Puppy/Junior) 'that was meant to be better than Iams puppy/junior' as I said a couple of posts back I was trying the samples of the ones sent out to me.
> 
> So, at least on the Iams his toilet was nice and firm/soft *all the time, *now just one and a half days on that Burns stuff he has suddenly started having the RUNS, I couldn't believe it to be honest but yes he did, so the Burns is getting chucked, LOL, Unless someone can tell me different like maybe it takes days and days etc ??
> 
> What I have left now with the trial samples is *SKINNER'S LAMB/RICE (PUPPY) SKINNER'S LAMB/RICE (ADULT), SKINNER'S FIELD & TRIAL DUCK/RICE, GENTLE COLD PRESSED DOG FOOD.
> *


Did you just do a straight swap from the Iams to the Burns / how much have you been giving him?

Food changes need to be done slowly over a course of several days (and sometimes weeks if your dog is very sensitive).

You really do need to do it very slowly - say even 10g a meal if he's got food sensitivities - that's why sample bags are really pretty useless apart from trying as treats imho and you will need a good couple of kgs of food to make a complete swap over.

As has already been said, he doesn't need a Puppy food so pick a good adult one and gradually swap him onto that.

Chopping and changing foods is not good so you really need to pick one and then swap him over slowly - and leave him on that for a period of 4-6 weeks before you'll know if it totally agrees with him.

Re Skinners - the ones to choose from are Duck & Rice, Salmon & Rice or Turkey & Rice. The Lamb & Rice is the only other of their foods that I'd consider feeding but it's not vat free like the others listed so you're paying a lot more in money for no better in quality

Don't let samples / money off coupons sway you into which food you choose - look at the ingredients, look at reviews and then pick the one that would appear to suit him the best.

This site is good http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ as it lists all foods and their ingredients - look up a food and see how it's rated to help with your selection / narrowing down options


----------



## melannie

@Lilylass , I done the silly thing and put him straight onto the full amount of the new food  , I didn't think about that problem, I should have but didn't, hmmm  that's obviously how its run the guts out him probably.

Its made me wonder about that Burns food now though if I should just keep him on that but do as you said and just make it a very small amount with his Iams (obviously all weighed properly). ?

On that website you showed me, it looks like "gentle" is probably about the best, as for all the skinners foods, they seem to be for dogs that are 9 months old upwards, but the gentle is from baby to old age I see it says, hmmm ?? (remember he is only just about to turn 7 months old).

I am kinda stuck now and I know he wants some grub


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie sorry but it's been mentioned several times that it's fine for him to be on adult food (life-age foods are pretty much a con, whether it's puppy or senior!) so I can't see what the issue is ........


----------



## melannie

Lilylass said:


> @melannie sorry but it's been mentioned several times that it's fine for him to be on adult food (life-age foods are pretty much a con, whether it's puppy or senior!) so I can't see what the issue is ........


Thank you very much for your help @Lilylass , please don't think I don't appreciate it, I do but I am just a wee bit confused that's all, its been a right few years since my last wee doggie and I just cant remember having any these problems previously, but I will just have to try and get on with it.

I am only going by what it said on that website you gave me and said I should use, it says skinners 9 months upwards (remember he is only just about to turn 7 months old), but it says by the looks of it that the Gentle dog food is a very good one, it gets 4.8 out of 5 stars, skinners only gets 1.4 to 3.6 at best, I am just trying to figure out which one to go for quickly so that I can buy it and then I could start very slowly introducing it like you said. http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0782/gentle-dog-food

I am guessing whatever food I do eventually pick that I should do like you said, I think that's giving it maybe 10g along with the correct measured amount of the Iams and gradually start to increase the new food amount and decrease the Iams whilst trying to keep a close eye on him when doing the toilet etc, I assume that's the way you mean eh ??


----------



## Lilylass

melannie said:


> it says skinners 9 months upwards (remember he is only just about to turn 7 months old)


It doesn't matter - it is fine for him to have it, even if it says it's for an adult - how do you think the Gentle manage to make one that's suitable for baby to old age ....what do you think is in a puppy food that is missing from an adult one?

Think back a few years, we didn't have puppy, adult, senior - there was one food for their entire lives .... and they did absolutely fine on it!



melannie said:


> skinners only gets 1.4 to 3.6 at best


As noted above, I recommended 3 of their foods (and to steer clear of the others) - they come in at the top end between 3.4 and 3.6 (note that the Burns you were going to feed is a 3.5 so pretty much exactly the same quality but more than double the price!)



melannie said:


> I am guessing whatever food I do eventually pick that I should do like you said, I think that's giving it maybe 10g along with the correct measured amount of the Iams and gradually start to increase the new food amount and decrease the Iams whilst trying to keep a close eye on him when doing the toilet etc, I assume that's the way you mean eh ??


Sort of, but if you add 10g of the new food, you want to remove 10g of the Iams or you risk overfeeding - which will cause upset tummies as well


----------



## melannie

Lilylass said:


> It doesn't matter - it is fine for him to have it, even if it says it's for an adult - how do you think the Gentle manage to make one that's suitable for baby to old age ....what do you think is in a puppy food that is missing from an adult one?
> 
> Think back a few years, we didn't have puppy, adult, senior - there was one food for their entire lives .... and they did absolutely fine on it!
> 
> As noted above, I recommended 3 of their foods (and to steer clear of the others) - they come in at the top end between 3.4 and 3.6 (note that the Burns you were going to feed is a 3.5 so pretty much exactly the same quality but more than double the price!)
> 
> Sort of, but if you add 10g of the new food, you want to remove 10g of the Iams or you risk overfeeding - which will cause upset tummies as well


Ok @Lilylass thanks, yes that's what I meant, add a little of whatever new food and a little equal amount of the Iams (not too much) and try and weigh the food out each time, yep that's exactly what I thought you meant.

So, going just by lets say the food samples I have here (skinners and gentle), if it was you and you were having the probs I am then what would you start with first, the skinners or Gentle ??, Plus whatever one you choose, I am looking for local stockists of both but struggling, hmmm ?

Will I just leave the burns aside for now yea ??

Also, I did note about that other one you mentioned too (Vitalin).


----------



## Lilylass

melannie said:


> Ok @Lilylass thanks, yes that's what I meant, add a little of whatever new food and a little equal amount of the Iams (not too much) and try and weigh the food out each time, yep that's exactly what I thought you meant.
> 
> So, going just by lets say the food samples I have here (skinners and gentle), if it was you and you were having the probs I am then what would you start with first, the skinners or Gentle ??, Plus whatever one you choose, I am looking for local stockists of both but struggling, hmmm ?
> 
> Will I just leave the burns aside for now yea ??
> 
> Also, I did note about that other one you mentioned too (Vitalin).


I've not used a cold pressed food (Gentle) and never really looked at them in too much depth apart from the Lukullus so really can't say what it's like I'm afraid - as commented by people who've used the Lukullus earlier, most dogs seem to do well on it

However, I do think you'd struggle to get the Gentle except online - unless you have one of the shops listed near enough

I've fed Skinners on & off for over 10 years and have never had an issue getting it (although I am rural rather than in a city) - have you tried the Skinners stockist locator?

It's readily available online from many suppliers - this has the added advantage that you can shop around and get the best deal when you need to buy, rather than being restricted to one supplier (Amazon usually has it at good prices however most retailers will leave without a signature / in a safe place, if you have one)

Throwing the Vitalin into the equation - I guess it depends on whether you want your 'filler product' to be rice (as per the Skinners) or potato (as per the Vitalin). It is grain free, and grains can be the cause of itchiness .... if you try something with rice in and he's still having issues after several weeks, then it would be certainly worth trying something like the Vitalin which is grain free and seeing if that works (or try something with no grains first)

Re the Burns - how much did you give him?

If you gave him a load of it with no mixing / building up, then that could be the cause of the upset rather than the food itself.


----------



## melannie

Lilylass said:


> I've not used a cold pressed food (Gentle) and never really looked at them in too much depth apart from the Lukullus so really can't say what it's like I'm afraid - as commented by people who've used the Lukullus earlier, most dogs seem to do well on it
> 
> However, I do think you'd struggle to get the Gentle except online - unless you have one of the shops listed near enough
> 
> I've fed Skinners on & off for over 10 years and have never had an issue getting it (although I am rural rather than in a city) - have you tried the Skinners stockist locator?
> 
> It's readily available online from many suppliers - this has the added advantage that you can shop around and get the best deal when you need to buy, rather than being restricted to one supplier (Amazon usually has it at good prices however most retailers will leave without a signature / in a safe place, if you have one)
> 
> Throwing the Vitalin into the equation - I guess it depends on whether you want your 'filler product' to be rice (as per the Skinners) or potato (as per the Vitalin). It is grain free, and grains can be the cause of itchiness .... if you try something with rice in and he's still having issues after several weeks, then it would be certainly worth trying something like the Vitalin which is grain free and seeing if that works (or try something with no grains first)
> 
> Re the Burns - how much did you give him?
> 
> If you gave him a load of it with no mixing / building up, then that could be the cause of the upset rather than the food itself.


Thanks @Lilylass , RE the Burns food, yes I said earlier, I gave him far too much, I just swapped straight over and didn't think about gradually using just a small amount like you said I should with his Iams, so that's my fault and yes most likely the reason why he had upset tummy, BUT since then I gave him a very small amount of Iams as he was needing something, he ate that fine as I knew he would (he would eat anything) and he has since been to the toilet too and it was pretty much ok, certainly wasn't runny like it was today.

Where is the stockist link for the "Gentle" food ?? I have been looking and cant see it online apart from the Gentle website, hmm ??

Plus I have those bags of Skinners too, I am wondering what to start with tomorrow, I know now that what ever I do its only a tiny amount and with the Iams too mixed together and then very slowly increase the new food etc like you say, that website you listed "allaboutdogfood" lists the Gentle as best out of the two, but as you say I might find gentle hard to source, I just cant find a link to click on for stockists.


----------



## Lilylass

http://www.gentledogfood.co.uk/find-a-stockist.php hope that works - internet playing up so on phone & never tried to do links!

Re the Burns you could try it again very slowly swapping as if you switched suddenly that's likely to have been the issue


----------



## melannie

@Lilylass thanks,
I think Skinners is the brand I should choose then, your right in saying that Burns is a lot more expensive and Gentle is much harder to source too, if I was to get Gentle it would always have to be from either gentle directly or a few of their registered suppliers which is no good to me, the Skinners is way easier to source by the looks of it and the burns is way more expensive, so I guess I will just try out the Skinners from tomorrow and hope for the best.


----------



## hackertime

melannie said:


> @Lilylass thanks,
> I think Skinners is the brand I should choose then, your right in saying that Burns is a lot more expensive and Gentle is much harder to source too, if I was to get Gentle it would always have to be from either gentle directly or a few of their registered suppliers which is no good to me, the Skinners is way easier to source by the looks of it and the burns is way more expensive, so I guess I will just try out the Skinners from tomorrow and hope for the best.


Have you looked at millies wolfheart?


----------



## melannie

hackertime said:


> Have you looked at millies wolfheart?


no, I will have a look though, never heard of that one to be honest, I will check it out.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Don't want to confuse you but thought it worth a mention just in case:-
I agree Burns is very over priced for what it is compared to similar foods and would opt for skinners over it every time based on ingredients, but - some people find Burns agrees with their dog's tum best of all.
Could be down to the oil content I'm not sure.
May be worth sticking with it now you've bought it and see how it goes. You could always change again at a later date rather than so many changes is such a short space of time.
I remember how driven I was to use a good food but my impatience caused lots of avoidable upsets.


----------



## melannie

Thanks mum2Heidi and the other people on here that have been trying to help me out too 

Sorry to be a total pest.

I went ahead this morning and started him on the Skinners like I said I would, I have a few of those sample bags of it anyway.
I done what was recommended with @Lilylass and that was to add a very small amount of Skinners along with his normal dry 
Iams and make sure that it wasnt over the measure of the amount of Iams I would normally have gave him, and he also gets 
fed 3 x per day as usual.

From what I have been able to see his toileting is looking pretty good to me, no runs (hard to see in the dark now though in the garden),
same could have been said with the Burns though after just 1 day, it was the second day with the Burns that the runs started, 
so I guess anything could happen, I know its a matter of trial on error etc, plus I overdone it as mentioned with the Burns like I said
and switched him fully over in one go then I quickly learned when I came back in here that I shouldnt have done that, should have
been a very small amount mixed in with the Iams like I doing now with the Skinners and hopfully gradually build it up day after day.

I have a few bags of the Skinners samples and if I use them 'properly' they should last easily a few days, they are different varieties 
though *SKINNER'S LAMB/RICE (PUPPY) (SKINNER'S LAMB/RICE (ADULT) and (SKINNER'S FIELD & TRIAL DUCK/RICE)*

Will it be ok to use each of those bags or should I stick to just one Variety I wonder ??

I started him today on the lamb & rice (puppy).

Thanks again.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Skinners customer service is v good so you could ask them tomorrow but I think it if were me, I would stick with just one variety to prevent any further upset. You could be lucky and get away with using the variety. You wont know until you try but if it ends in upset, you will probably regret it. Sorry cant be more help. I can only go by my experience with Heidi and of course, they are all different.


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie like @Mum2Heidi I would also stick to one flavour rather than most xing

Remwmvwr that meats can also cause reactions so I St because one flavour may not work, doesn't mean different ones of the same brand won't

If you find one sample that works out d buy a small bag qns continue with it as you will need to feed for several weeks before knowing for sure that a food is ok


----------



## Hanwombat

@SixStar what would you rate the Marcus Muhle Black Angus one ? Orange I'd imagine ? Its on offer and quite similar to Lukullus so may get a bag 

It doesn't contain maize, unlike their NatureNah one

I'm trying to paste the ingredients but my damn work computer won't let me


----------



## melannie

Hanwombat said:


> @SixStar what would you rate the Marcus Muhle Black Angus one ? Orange I'd imagine ? Its on offer and quite similar to Lukullus so may get a bag
> 
> It doesn't contain maize, unlike their NatureNah one
> 
> I'm trying to paste the ingredients but my damn work computer won't let me


@Hanwombat , is this the stuff your talking about here >> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/markus_muehle/markus_muehle_black_angus/380150 << if so then I found it and posted it up for you in that link


----------



## Hanwombat

melannie said:


> @Hanwombat , is this the stuff your talking about here >> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/markus_muehle/markus_muehle_black_angus/380150 << if so then I found it and posted it up for you in that link


 Yes it is - thank you


----------



## The_chewed_boot

Hi everyone, just found this awesome forum on Google and this thread is awesome! Very informative.

My question is about "super premium" dry food, in a silver bag with paws up the front and a clear side so you can see the food. It won't let me post a link.

Is this any good as I wasn't sure if its on your list. 
Seems to be sold by quite a few stores as their "own" blend. Too me it looks like its just their own sticker on a mass produced food.

Trying to do my research as I have a 5month old rottweiler puppy and I want to make sure she's getting a good quality dried food. 
Thanks


----------



## Lilylass

The_chewed_boot said:


> Hi everyone, just found this awesome forum on Google and this thread is awesome! Very informative.
> 
> My question is about "super premium" dry food, in a silver bag with paws up the front and a clear side so you can see the food. It won't let me post a link.
> 
> Is this any good as I wasn't sure if its on your list.
> Seems to be sold by quite a few stores as their "own" blend. Too me it looks like its just their own sticker on a mass produced food.
> 
> Trying to do my research as I have a 5month old rottweiler puppy and I want to make sure she's getting a good quality dried food.
> Thanks


Like this stuff? http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/Doggie-Solutions-Dog-Food.html

If so, then it is a 'generic' product that's produced by a company and then sold by many different places with their own brand sticker on

I've used the fish & rice one in the past (really as it's so hard to get a fish & rice food - most are sadly with potato) - it's certainly OK but the grain free one is much better imho, if your dog can tolerate the ingredients - and it's usually sold in the same places (again a generic food sold under various guises), the bag will probably look similar to this http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=country+kibble+grain+free and it's really not that much more expensive


----------



## SixStar

Hanwombat said:


> @SixStar what would you rate the Marcus Muhle Black Angus one ? Orange I'd imagine ? Its on offer and quite similar to Lukullus so may get a bag
> 
> It doesn't contain maize, unlike their NatureNah one
> 
> I'm trying to paste the ingredients but my damn work computer won't let me


Yep, orange


----------



## Hanwombat

SixStar said:


> Yep, orange


----------



## Hanwombat

SixStar said:


> Yep, orange


Thank you


----------



## The_chewed_boot

Lilylass said:


> Like this stuff? -----
> 
> If so, then it is a 'generic' product that's produced by a company and then sold by many different places with their own brand sticker on
> 
> I've used the fish & rice one in the past (really as it's so hard to get a fish & rice food - most are sadly with potato) - it's certainly OK but the grain free one is much better imho, if your dog can tolerate the ingredients - and it's usually sold in the same places (again a generic food sold under various guises), the bag will probably look similar to this ----+ and it's really not that much more expensive


Yea that's the one  , thank you for your advice  think I'll find something better.
It's a lot trickier than you think this food malarkey


----------



## The_chewed_boot

What are peoples thoughts on Symply dried food?


----------



## melannie

hi @The_chewed_boot , I dont know anything about that type of food but I did find it listed here on this website that lists mostly all foods, other than that someone else thats maybe tried the food might comment, here is the link to the website >>> http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory


----------



## The_chewed_boot

melannie said:


> hi @The_chewed_boot , I dont know anything about that type of food but I did find it listed here on this website that lists mostly all foods, other than that someone else thats maybe tried the food might comment, here is the link to the website >>> http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory


Thank you  I will have a look and see


----------



## The_chewed_boot

I'd just like to say thank you to everyone who has answered my questions.

From looking on this thread I'm going to give Millie's wolfheart Turkey and veg a go.
£48 for 15kg for a 5* food seems like a very good buy


----------



## Lilylass

The_chewed_boot said:


> I'd just like to say thank you to everyone who has answered my questions.
> 
> From looking on this thread I'm going to give Millie's wolfheart Turkey and veg a go.
> £48 for 15kg for a 5* food seems like a very good buy


Excellent choice!

Quite a few MWH feeders on here - let us know how you get on

I know you will prob know this but do swap to the new food gradually over the course of a few days / week or so


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

The_chewed_boot said:


> What are peoples thoughts on Symply dried food?


I picked up some of this from my local independent pet shop as my usual food had ran out and was waiting for a delivery, it made my lots poos so weird!! It was rock solid and came out like a scatter of rabbit droppings


----------



## The_chewed_boot

Lilylass said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> Quite a few MWH feeders on here - let us know how you get on
> 
> I know you will prob know this but do swap to the new food gradually over the course of a few days / week or so





Lilylass said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> Quite a few MWH feeders on here - let us know how you get on
> 
> I know you will prob know this but do swap to the new food gradually over the course of a few days / week or so


Well it just arrived and it must have smelt so good she couldn't wait to see what the smell was she started eating the box it was in  . 
She's so picky with food. When I tried mixing in her last lot from what I was given her on she left the old food and ate the new. I had to try two bowls of old and one new (breakfast lunch and dinner) then gradually swap to the new that way. So will probably be the same with this one.


----------



## Doggiedelight

For those who feed from the 'green' list. What do you feed and what breed is your dog? 
Im wanting to take penny off arden grange and give her and even better food.

She is a pug x yorkie.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Doggiedelight said:


> For those who feed from the 'green' list. What do you feed and what breed is your dog?
> Im wanting to take penny off arden grange and give her and even better food.
> 
> She is a pug x yorkie.


Taz gets taste of the wild along with wet food like the sibes


----------



## BlueJay

[email protected] is starting stocking Wellness Core and Wellness Simple



Doggiedelight said:


> For those who feed from the 'green' list. What do you feed and what breed is your dog?
> Im wanting to take penny off arden grange and give her and even better food.
> 
> She is a pug x yorkie.


Ripley has Acana small breed  She's a fox terrier, 8kg
(the others are on LB Acana & WWGF)


----------



## SingingWhippet

Doggiedelight said:


> For those who feed from the 'green' list. What do you feed and what breed is your dog?


I've got three whippets on a combination of MWH Countryside Mix and currently the two available MWH tins, and a medium sized mongrel on MWH Hunter Mix plus the same tins.


----------



## Tillystar

Tilly is fed MWH currently on Gamekeepers but had all of them apart from 50/50 ones 
She's a Tibetan Terrier x JRT - 3 1/2 years


----------



## tantrumbean

Mine get Akela (collie x and terrier) - tried Eden first, but couldn't get the poos firm enough. He actually likes the Akela more and the switch has resolved the sloppy poo issue!


----------



## lullabydream

I used to feed Applaws till they stopped doing large bags, or the price went ridiculous. Chicken based and personally I quite liked the smell. That was for all my dogs except Stan my Yorkie who is chicken intolerant. Have fed Acana too and was really happy with that, can't remember full name but was something prairie!

Now Yorkie and the chis have lilys kitchen (rated orange) and mwh. To be fair, Stan suits the Lilys kitchen better but to balance out cost he gets mwh as well, either gamekeepers mix, because its similar to lilys wild woodland walk and currently trying gundog and its going down well! Tried riverside but apparently Stan has issues with duck now, so might have to stop Lilys kitchen anyway.

Actually gutted all of them cannot have Applaws, and the large bags didn't disappear, and reappear more expensive.


----------



## magpie

Doggiedelight said:


> For those who feed from the 'green' list. What do you feed and what breed is your dog?


Harley has Acana lamb & apple, because it's the only dry food I've found so far that doesn't contain anything he's allergic to. Fortunately he's tiny so a bag lasts him a long time!
Benji has Nutrivet, another good food but not nearly as expensive as the Acana, because he can eat anything . He is a cockerpoo, Harley is a total mongrel


----------



## Doggiedelight

What is mwh? Is that a cheaper one of the green list then? Thanks


----------



## SingingWhippet

It's Millie's Wolfheart. I don't know where it is compared to all the other similar foods but it's definitely cheaper than Orijen/Acana which is what we used to feed!!


----------



## lullabydream

Ahhhh
Cheap place for acana feeders is www.zoofast.co.uk but stock varies, you can be lucky to get it one week and not the next so just be on the lookout long before you run out, I didn't have a problem.


----------



## VickynHolly

My dogs are eating Applaws at the minute. Nearly out of that, have a bag of Acana Grasslands up next.

They also have:
Millies Wolfheart
Lilys Kitchen (although that's orange)
Ziwipeak
Purizon
Aatu
Canagan
Devoted
Barkings Heads (its orange though)
Optimanova is my next one to try

Mine only have small bags of dry, so they often change brands/flavours. I'm sure I've forgotten some as well.

Oh and my 2 are a Border Collie and Shih Tzu.


----------



## LittleHolly

Ive recently changed from pro purina dry dog food to bob and lush and they love it im qlso going to switch tbeir wet food to bob and lush aswell as 20 sachets woukd last 3 weeks considering they eat mainly dry. I have 2 pomeranian xchihuahuas aka pomchis


----------



## hackertime

Currently using Millies Wolfheart utility mix and the generic 50/50


----------



## Hanwombat

Does anyone feed Big Dog World - Dogs Dinner ?  http://www.bigdogworld.co.uk/dogs-dinner---salmon-trout-sweet-potato-and-asparagus-12kg-2385-p.asp


----------



## Westie Mum

Hanwombat said:


> Does anyone feed Big Dog World - Dogs Dinner ?  http://www.bigdogworld.co.uk/dogs-dinner---salmon-trout-sweet-potato-and-asparagus-12kg-2385-p.asp


This is the generic grain free that a lot of companies are doing at the moment, just with their own logos added.


----------



## Hanwombat

Westie Mum said:


> This is the generic grain free that a lot of companies are doing at the moment, just with their own logos added.


 Ah okay  Anyone know if its any good?


----------



## Dimwit

Hanwombat said:


> Does anyone feed Big Dog World - Dogs Dinner ?  http://www.bigdogworld.co.uk/dogs-dinner---salmon-trout-sweet-potato-and-asparagus-12kg-2385-p.asp


I feed this to my dog (well, at the moment he is on the turkey, sweet potato and cranberry flavour) going by the name Country Kibble http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...on-trout-sweet-potato-asparagus-vat-free.html
It is much cheaper from here as it is marketed as working dog food.
It suits the dimwit very well (and he has a very sensitive digestive system), is not too high in protein so he doesn't go all hypervigilant/jittery and seems to have helped with his anal gland issues...


----------



## Hanwombat

Dimwit said:


> I feed this to my dog (well, at the moment he is on the turkey, sweet potato and cranberry flavour) going by the name Country Kibble http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...on-trout-sweet-potato-asparagus-vat-free.html
> It is much cheaper from here as it is marketed as working dog food.
> It suits the dimwit very well (and he has a very sensitive digestive system), is not too high in protein so he doesn't go all hypervigilant/jittery and seems to have helped with his anal gland issues...


 Thanks - I have another bag of Lukullus but I might perhaps change once its gone. Its helped with Io's anal gland issues but they both get smelly breath! Might perhaps see about getting a bad next month and see how they do with is / if it messes her anal glands up but hopefully not if its helped yours


----------



## Westie Mum

I think a couple of people are feeding it under the 'country kibble' branding. Can't remember who though - should be a few pages back if you feel like scrolling  ( edited - ok can see someone else has answered that already while I was typing lol) 

My local feed shop sell it and it's one I have considered but then decided to keep them on the WW grain free as its almost the same and I already know mine do well on it.

Plus I couldn't get my head around the 50% meat claim when they use fresh meat as its not technically as much compared to meat meal (is extract the water and you're left with less) so really I don't know how much meat is really in it.

I confused myself with it so gave up lol


----------



## Westie Mum

@Dimwit hmmm interesting re the anal glands as we have issues with Oscars.

@Hanwombat youll have to let me know how io gets on with his glands if you try it. We add pumpkin to oscars food atm which has really helped but would be worth reconsidering again if it helped the glands.


----------



## Hanwombat

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks - I have another bag of Lukullus but I might perhaps change once its gone. Its helped with Io's anal gland issues but they both get smelly breath! Might perhaps see about getting a bad next month and see how they do with is / if it messes her anal glands up but hopefully not if its helped yours





Westie Mum said:


> I think a couple of people are feeding it under the 'country kibble' branding. Can't remember who though - should be a few pages back if you feel like scrolling  ( edited - ok can see someone else has answered that already while I was typing lol)
> 
> My local feed shop sell it and it's one I have considered but then decided to keep them on the WW grain free as its almost the same and I already know mine do well on it.
> 
> Plus I couldn't get my head around the 50% meat claim when they use fresh meat as its not technically as much compared to meat meal (is extract the water and you're left with less) so really I don't know how much meat is really in it.
> 
> I confused myself with it so gave up lol


@SixStar looking at the link above, and at Westie Mums comment, how much meat would you say is in it ? Thanks


----------



## Hanwombat

Westie Mum said:


> @Dimwit hmmm interesting re the anal glands as we have issues with Oscars.
> 
> @Hanwombat youll have to let me know how io gets on with his glands if you try it. We add pumpkin to oscars food atm which has really helped but would be worth reconsidering again if it helped the glands.


 Never thought about pumpkin :O well as I say I have a whole 15kg new bag of Lukullus to use but if I end up getting a bag of this I'll let you know how the anal glands do


----------



## Westie Mum

Hanwombat said:


> @SixStar looking at the link above, and at Westie Mums comment, how much meat would you say is in it ? Thanks


This is where I confuse myself ....

_for example, 20% fresh meat would only equate to around 6.5% meat meal. This is an important consideration when comparing the meat contents of dry dog foods._

So the generic grain free claims 50% meat but it's: 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout; 12% Dried Salmon & 2% Fish Stock

So 14% say meal and stock and then the 37% would be about a third of it once the water is extracted say, so roughly 12% ?

So 14% plus 12% = only 26%

Wainwright grain free lamb for example is 42% meat meal.

So the way my confused brain looks at that, is that the WW contains an awful lot more meat. No ?


----------



## Hanwombat

Westie Mum said:


> This is where I confuse myself ....
> 
> _for example, 20% fresh meat would only equate to around 6.5% meat meal. This is an important consideration when comparing the meat contents of dry dog foods._
> 
> So the generic grain free claims 50% meat but it's: 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout; 12% Dried Salmon & 2% Fish Stock
> 
> So 14% say meal and stock and then the 37% would be about a third of it once the water is extracted say, so roughly 12% ?
> 
> So 14% plus 12% = only 26%
> 
> Wainwright grain free lamb for example is 42% meat meal.
> 
> So the way my confused brain looks at that, is that the WW contains an awful lot more meat. No ?


 headache


----------



## Westie Mum

Hanwombat said:


> headache


Lol I know!

It would have been easier to feed the generic food aswell as shop is literally round the corner, two mins walk away, whereas PAH was in another town (our new store is open now but still 3 miles away).


----------



## hackertime

Im still feeding the salmon trout and veg version it seems to suit him and i can get it easily from the feed store he looks okay with it and no loss of weight or condition from what i can see ,i did buy a sack of millies last month as well


----------



## Lilylass

Hanwombat said:


> Does anyone feed Big Dog World - Dogs Dinner ?  http://www.bigdogworld.co.uk/dogs-dinner---salmon-trout-sweet-potato-and-asparagus-12kg-2385-p.asp


I really like the look of this stuff - have looked at it several times but it has Potato in - which Maisie isn't 'good' with

However, it's been a long time & there may have been other things causing it so I'm trying the WW grain free fish* - which only has 12% potato in ..... sadly she is itching BUT she's also started to moult really heavily (clumps!) in the past week so it may be that *sigh*

* I actually thought about getting another bag when I was at PAH at the weekend but see they've done their usual trick of hiding price rises when an offer is on! :Rage It was priced at £7.30 but on offer at £6 ..... now that offer's finished, it's suddenly £7.99 .... they've done this for years (both cats & dog stuff) and imho, it's 'sharp practice' and not treating their customers with the respect they deserve!

Might try a small bag of the Salmon & Trout one next - there's less Potato (6%) and the pet shop near Mum sells it so it would be really handy to get.


----------



## Blackadder

Westie Mum said:


> This is where I confuse myself ....
> 
> _for example, 20% fresh meat would only equate to around 6.5% meat meal. This is an important consideration when comparing the meat contents of dry dog foods._
> 
> So the generic grain free claims 50% meat but it's: 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout; 12% Dried Salmon & 2% Fish Stock
> 
> So 14% say meal and stock and then the 37% would be about a third of it once the water is extracted say, so roughly 12% ?
> 
> So 14% plus 12% = only 26%
> 
> Wainwright grain free lamb for example is 42% meat meal.
> 
> So the way my confused brain looks at that, is that the WW contains an awful lot more meat. No ?


You're not confused at all, you're exactly right. Fresh meat contains around 60% water, meat meal around 10%. Choosing a food high in meal means more of the protein needed by the dog is animal based rather than from added vegetable sources (pea protein etc)

As you rightly say, 1kg of fresh meat will leave roughly 500g of meat when processed whereas 1kg of meat meal will still have around 800-900g of "meat" when processed... remembering that kibble generally contains around 8-10% moisture, none of the meat products are totally dry.
Basically you get more "bang for buck" with meal compared to fresh....generally 

Just as an aside: When I worked in the industry roughly 35% fresh meat was the maximum the plant could cope with, anything more caused problems due to excessive water "gumming up" the works...so to speak. That was some time ago & things may have changed now.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlackadderUK said:


> You're not confused at all, you're exactly right. Fresh meat contains around 60% water, meat meal around 10%. Choosing a food high in meal means more of the protein needed by the dog is animal based rather than from added vegetable sources (pea protein etc)
> 
> As you rightly say, 1kg of fresh meat will leave roughly 500g of meat when processed whereas 1kg of meat meal will still have around 800-900g of "meat" when processed... remembering that kibble generally contains around 8-10% moisture, none of the meat products are totally dry.
> Basically you get more "bang for buck" with meal compared to fresh....generally
> 
> Just as an aside: When I worked in the industry roughly 35% fresh meat was the maximum the plant could cope with, anything more caused problems due to excessive water "gumming up" the works...so to speak. That was some time ago & things may have changed now.


So it really is crafty marketing then ......

Thank you for replying - I'm impressed that I have actually understood it correctly 

Does make you wonder though what the percentages truly are in the high end 80/20 foods containing fresh meat.


----------



## Blackadder

Westie Mum said:


> So it really is crafty marketing then ......
> 
> Thank you for replying - I'm impressed that I have actually understood it correctly
> 
> Does make you wonder though what the percentages truly are in the high end 80/20 foods containing fresh meat.


It's not really crafty marketing, what they say is true... the ingredients do contain xxx% of fresh meat. It's really down to the public not interpreting the labelling correctly or not knowing what the actual ingredients are/mean. As you have discovered "fresh" meat isn't the holy grail when it comes to kibble, although it's still a lot better than some of the other stuff chucked in dog food.


----------



## hackertime

I assume the new millies wolfheart peak performance will be green as well , awaiting a 4 kg bag to try now shooting season has started going to mix it with the generic 50/50 to hopefully keep the weight and energy levels right


----------



## Hanwombat

I think I'll just stick with Lukullus then for now @Westie Mum is the meat content isn't as high as it would seem


----------



## Big paws

Sorry for not reading through 88pages but I'm feeding Bella eukanuba puppy food, what's the forum's opinion of this?cheers


----------



## hackertime

Big paws said:


> Sorry for not reading through 88pages but I'm feeding Bella eukanuba puppy food, what's the forum's opinion of this?cheers


i can only see one eukanuba and its red so doubt its any good but im no expert


----------



## hackertime

hackertime said:


> I assume the new millies wolfheart peak performance will be green as well , awaiting a 4 kg bag to try now shooting season has started going to mix it with the generic 50/50 to hopefully keep the weight and energy levels right


its arrived first handfull didnt touch the sides .....hes now guarding the utilty room door !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big paws

hackertime said:


> i can only see one eukanuba and its red so doubt its any good but im no expert


Thanks for that will be looking at changing, cheers


----------



## Big paws

I know I may be being lazy could you good dog lovers recommended a good dry puppy food


----------



## Lilylass

Big paws said:


> I know I may be being lazy could you good dog lovers recommended a good dry puppy food


Personally, and I know I'm not alone in this view, I've never fed 'age' related foods

A good adult kibble will be absolutely fine.

Do you feed any wet or dry only?

The 'generic' food mentioned by a few posters above is very decent food at a good price - it comes in several flavours, the big bags are cheaper but a mixed pack to see what suits best might be an option http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...dog-food-4-x-2kg-mixed-flavours-vat-free.html

If you want to go slightly higher up the quality scale there's https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/ if your dog can tolerate a high meat content

Lower down, there's the 'normal' country kibble range http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/advancedsearch/result/?q=country+kibble+natural (there is a puppy/junior if you really want one of these - but do compare against the adult and you'll see there's really not a lot of difference!)

Have a look through the index at the start of the thread and see if anything strikes you and ask any questions - someone's bound to have used it!


----------



## VickynHolly

Big paws said:


> I know I may be being lazy could you good dog lovers recommended a good dry puppy food


Skinners field and trail (not maintence or working one) duck or salmon are decent dry for the price.
My favourite dry foods are Acana, Applaws, Millieswolfheart, Orijen and Ziwipeak.


----------



## Big paws

Thanks very much vickynholly and lillylass much appreciated, will have a little dig about


----------



## hackertime

Big paws said:


> Thanks very much vickynholly and lillylass much appreciated, will have a little dig about


The generic grain free or milles wolfheart we currently half nd half


----------



## Big paws

Cheers hackertime will look at these, nice one


----------



## Doggiedelight

ACANA Vs MWH? which do you recommend?


----------



## Blackadder

You would have to compare like with like, MWH is grain free whereas not all Acana foods are.. some contain oats.

Comparing grain free then they are, IMO, similar quality but MWH is generally cheaper per kg.


----------



## laiquendai

Hey there - I've been feeding my lab / cocker cross on James Well-beloved (and defrosted tripe), since I got him - mainly because it's what my parents have always used for their dogs, but due to now being part of this forum, I've realised that it's not necessarily the greatest of foods. I'm looking around, trying to gauge what might be a good similar price level food that he might enjoy - any suggestions? The generic (linked on a previous page) looks good - would I still feed the tripe with it?


----------



## Lilylass

laiquendai said:


> Hey there - I've been feeding my lab / cocker cross on James Well-beloved (and defrosted tripe), since I got him - mainly because it's what my parents have always used for their dogs, but due to now being part of this forum, I've realised that it's not necessarily the greatest of foods. I'm looking around, trying to gauge what might be a good similar price level food that he might enjoy - any suggestions? The generic (linked on a previous page) looks good - would I still feed the tripe with it?


I'd say give the generic grain free one a shot and see how he gets on with it - there are a couple of different flavours so you should find one that suits - it's streets ahead of JWB and cheaper which is a nice bonus!

Yes, I'd still feed the tripe - lucky boy!


----------



## Doggiedelight

Why can't I make up my mind what to switch her to!! whats wrong with me!!! grrrrrr


----------



## Tillystar

Doggiedelight said:


> ACANA Vs MWH? which do you recommend?


I'd go for MWH more choice, customer service is excellent, cheaper & imo a better quality food


----------



## Doggiedelight

rachelholmes said:


> I'd go for MWH more choice, customer service is excellent, cheaper & imo a better quality food


I haven't found their customer service excellent. However that aside I have ordered a 700g sample of 70/30 countryside. So will see how I go with with when it arrives.
Just wish pets at home or jolleys aold it as hate ordering offline.


----------



## Tillystar

Doggiedelight said:


> I haven't found their customer service excellent. However that aside I have ordered a 700g sample of 70/30 countryside. So will see how I go with with when it arrives.
> Just wish pets at home or jolleys aold it as hate ordering offline.


Where are you? They have a few stockists at vets/shops


----------



## Doggiedelight

rachelholmes said:


> Where are you? They have a few stockists at vets/shops


Hi, I asked them and the only pet shop in my city that is registered with them has never placed an order. So unfortunately no one in my city :/ mind you that shop was miles away anyway.


----------



## Tillystar

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi, I asked them and the only pet shop in my city that is registered with them has never placed an order. So unfortunately no one in my city :/ mind you that shop was miles away anyway.


That's a shame when you order online it's normally 2 days til it's delivered so order on Mon delivered on Weds and you get a email/text of your 1 hour delivery slot aswell on orders over 1kg 
Under 1kg is Royal mail 3-5 working days 
Im sure your dogs will love it 
How's penny after her tummy troubles?


----------



## lullabydream

Doggiedelight said:


> I haven't found their customer service excellent. However that aside I have ordered a 700g sample of 70/30 countryside. So will see how I go with with when it arrives.
> Just wish pets at home or jolleys aold it as hate ordering offline.


I can see where you are coming from about ordering things online. It can be handy getting things local, especially when there are problems with post, zooplus had problems due to postal problems a few months ago. Not everyone has the space to store food.

After helping in a pet shop, when snow falls due to the lovely winter of 2010 you have many a panic buyer looking for food local for fear of post not being able to deliver food. So always benefits of buying local.

So its a shame Arden Grange isn't suiting because its one of those foods widely available, not only at pet shops, farm shops but also Waitrose.


----------



## Doggiedelight

rachelholmes said:


> That's a shame when you order online it's normally 2 days til it's delivered so order on Mon delivered on Weds and you get a email/text of your 1 hour delivery slot aswell on orders over 1kg
> Under 1kg is Royal mail 3-5 working days
> Im sure your dogs will love it
> How's penny after her tummy troubles?


Hi, thank you for asking  She is now I think having another phantom pregnancy. I have tonight posted in the health section. I will be phoning the vets tomorrow. Shes fine in herself though  x


----------



## Doggiedelight

lullabydream said:


> I can see where you are coming from about ordering things online. It can be handy getting things local, especially when there are problems with post, zooplus had problems due to postal problems a few months ago. Not everyone has the space to store food.
> 
> After helping in a pet shop, when snow falls due to the lovely winter of 2010 you have many a panic buyer looking for food local for fear of post not being able to deliver food. So always benefits of buying local.
> 
> So its a shame Arden Grange isn't suiting because its one of those foods widely available, not only at pet shops, farm shops but also Waitrose.


Im always a last minute shopper too, realise i have run out of things on the day! Mind you i never online shop with anything really unless ebay so i need to get used to thinking ahead.
I do like arden grange but i do want her on a better food. It maybe that she would have transitioned onto the adult AG nicely but seen as i needed to change from puppy to adult i thought this would be a good time to get her on to the best food i ant afford, as long as she gets on with it of course ")


----------



## Lilylass

Last minute has me breaking out in a cold sweet!

We had no deliveries for 6 weeks in the bad winter

Lugging heavy bags of cat litter through 2 feet of snow for over a mile from the bus stop isn't my idea of fun!

Not to mention the cost - most stuff is hugely cheaper abroad (I find it incredible you can buy stuff in Germany or Poland & its so much cheaper than here - esp when factoring in shipping costs)

I buy what I can locally & if there's a small price difference but I'm afraid I can't afford to pay huge sums more for everything

It also saves a lot if money to bulk buy when offers are on - taken a while but putting a little away each week or month means funds are there to do this


----------



## BlueJay

Doggiedelight said:


> Im always a last minute shopper too, realise i have run out of things on the day! Mind you i never online shop with anything really unless ebay so i need to get used to thinking ahead.
> I do like arden grange but i do want her on a better food. It maybe that she would have transitioned onto the adult AG nicely but seen as i needed to change from puppy to adult i thought this would be a good time to get her on to the best food i ant afford, as long as she gets on with it of course ")


Can get Fishmongers, Evolution, Aatu and Wellness at [email protected] - they have higher meat content that Arden Grange but are more expensive


----------



## Cwmdarran

Hi, where would the new 'Gelert' 'Country Choice' 'Performance Range' be on your scale of good and bad foods, I was thinking of changing over to the Lamb and Rice with 30% Lamb meat meal


----------



## max2001

hi sixstar can you rate this one

Sam's field
Chicken, Chicken Liver, Potato, Maize, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Salmon Oil, Natural Flavors, Dried Apples, Brewer´s Yeast, Tomatoes, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Carrots, Minerals, DL-methionine, L-Lysine, Mannan-oligo- saccharides, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotics.


----------



## Lilylass

max2001 said:


> hi sixstar can you rate this one
> 
> Sam's field
> Chicken, Chicken Liver, Potato, Maize, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Salmon Oil, Natural Flavors, Dried Apples, Brewer´s Yeast, Tomatoes, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Carrots, Minerals, DL-methionine, L-Lysine, Mannan-oligo- saccharides, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotics.


Difficult without any percentages - personally would much rather there wasn't any maize in it as it really lowers the quality imho

How do the % and price compare to this one? http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult which is better imho due to the lack of maize!


----------



## Guest

Sixtar hows about my mate here that I never realised was a generic food. http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...ight-dog-food-trout-with-salmon-vat-free.html

The link was posted on my thread as you probably saw and it's got RDA guidelines.


----------



## SixStar

danielled said:


> Sixtar hows about my mate here that I never realised was a generic food. http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...ight-dog-food-trout-with-salmon-vat-free.html
> 
> The link was posted on my thread as you probably saw and it's got RDA guidelines.


Currently listed as Green but to be honest, I will change it next time I can be bothered to make changes to the Index. Will be an Orange.


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> Currently listed as Green but to be honest, I will change it next time I can be bothered to make changes to the Index. Will be an Orange.


Still good and suits Buddy better and he loves it. Didn't realised you'd already done it. No more grains for my boy.


----------



## Brannybear

Anyone know of any black friday offers on food/treats?


----------



## VickynHolly

Brannybear said:


> Anyone know of any black friday offers on food/treats?


Amazon are doing loads. I've got Lilys Kitchen wet, 6 tins for £8.11, although they have this deal on at the minute some aren't as cheap as the last 2 times.
I've also got Barking heads treats, and pet munchies salmon bites.
They have loads more deals still to come.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> Amazon are doing loads. I've got Lilys Kitchen wet, 6 tins for £8.11, although they have this deal on at the minute some aren't as cheap as the last 2 times.
> I've also got Barking heads treats, and pet munchies salmon bites.
> They have loads more deals still to come.


Just been for a quick look - you do have to watch some of these 'deals' ..... auto-feeder on a lightning deal at £15.39 (43% off) - but it's on Zoo+ for £14.99 (and that's their usual price!)

I'm hoping some of the food retailers might do some offers tomorrow - I was about to do an order but think I'll hang off just in case!


----------



## Lilylass

Vitalin are having offers from midnight (not said what sadly!)


----------



## Brannybear

Surprisingly, not as many are doing them as i'd hoped! There are a couple that i have found out about on facebook/twitter that aren't actually advertised on their website. Got a lovely herringbone collar from Philomena London that i've been wanting since i saw it for £17 though :Smug


----------



## Hanwombat

Does anyone feed Gentle dog food ?


----------



## Hanwombat

@SixStar what would you rate this food please? My local pet shop sells it, also does duck, salmon and lamb. I take it its like the other grain free feeds that other pet shops sell too but in a different name ?

Ingredients Dehydrated Chicken (29%), Fresh Chicken (18%), Sweet Potato (18%), Potato (16%), Chicken Oil, Alfalfa, Peas, Digest, Yeast Extracts, Salmon Oil, Whole Linseed, Minerals, Seaweed Meal, Prebiotic MOS, Prebiotic FOS, Pumkin, Carrots, Apples, Tomatoes, Glucosamine, Yucca extract, Chondroitin, Marigold, Rosemary, Fennel, Peppermint, Spinach, Thyme, Marjoram, Oregano, Parsley, Sage, Fenugreek Seeds, Comfrey Leaves, Rubbed Mint, Green Tea, Cranberry.


----------



## lullabydream

Hanwombat said:


> Does anyone feed Gentle dog food ?


May be totally wrong but I think ellenlouisepascoe may have fed this when Blade was a puppy. I cant shout her as I am on my phone as usual!

All I I know is its made at the same factory as Lukullus and Lupo! However, its an english brand!


----------



## Dimwit

Hanwombat said:


> Does anyone feed Gentle dog food ?


I tried it briefly, but dimwit had a skin reaction to it.


----------



## SixStar

Hanwombat said:


> @SixStar what would you rate this food please? My local pet shop sells it, also does duck, salmon and lamb. I take it its like the other grain free feeds that other pet shops sell too but in a different name ?
> 
> Ingredients Dehydrated Chicken (29%), Fresh Chicken (18%), Sweet Potato (18%), Potato (16%), Chicken Oil, Alfalfa, Peas, Digest, Yeast Extracts, Salmon Oil, Whole Linseed, Minerals, Seaweed Meal, Prebiotic MOS, Prebiotic FOS, Pumkin, Carrots, Apples, Tomatoes, Glucosamine, Yucca extract, Chondroitin, Marigold, Rosemary, Fennel, Peppermint, Spinach, Thyme, Marjoram, Oregano, Parsley, Sage, Fenugreek Seeds, Comfrey Leaves, Rubbed Mint, Green Tea, Cranberry.


Orange 

It's not the same as the other range of generic grain free foods that are doing the rounds at the moment, but looks to be a similar kind of thing.


----------



## Hanwombat

SixStar said:


> Orange
> 
> It's not the same as the other range of generic grain free foods that are doing the rounds at the moment, but looks to be a similar kind of thing.


Thank you


----------



## Hanwombat

Dimwit said:


> I tried it briefly, but dimwit had a skin reaction to it.


Poor Dimwit


----------



## Hanwombat

Io's anal glands seem to have started playing up again. I am feeding them Nutriment 2 - 3 days a week and then the remaining days kibble currently. I am nearly out of Lukullus and cannot really afford another 15kg until next payday so I might just buy a small bag of Canagan from my local pet shop to tick us over for a few weeks and to see how they both do on it as well.


----------



## Hanwombat

lullabydream said:


> May be totally wrong but I think ellenlouisepascoe may have fed this when Blade was a puppy. I cant shout her as I am on my phone as usual!
> 
> All I I know is its made at the same factory as Lukullus and Lupo! However, its an english brand!


Really? Same factory? Interesting!!
Its over 20 pounds more expensive than Lukullus too ( for a 15kg bag ) and a 5kg bag is only 7 pounds less than a 15kg bag Lukullus


----------



## Hikari

This is a really helpful list but I wonder if its possible to also list the fat content of the foods as high fat can be bad and if you have got or had a dog that with pancreatitis it recommended to feed a food that is under 10% fat and I know that it is really hard to one and you look a little mad going around pet shops looking at all the foods to find one and all even harder to find senior food under 10% and gluten free. Then to start looking for treats under 10% is nearly impossible but there are some you just spend a long time reading packets lol


----------



## motley_dog

I am currently feeding Fish4Dogs Superior, but a recent order contained a leaflet about a recipe change, which is below:

*Composition: *
Salmon (26%), Potato (26%), Salmon Meal (17%), Pea Starch (17%), Salmon Oil (6.2%), Salmon Digest (1.8%), Sunflower Oil, Pea Fibre, Krill Meal (0.9%), Yeast Extract, Minerals, Malt Extract, Seaweed Meal, Algae (176 mg/kg), Green Lipped Mussel Extract (440 mg/kg), Spirulina (88 mg/kg).

Does that change warrant an upgrade/downgrade? Main ingredients have remained the same so I'm guessing it will stay orange.

I am also thinking about a food change in the new year, to TOTW. I know it's an upgrade on F4D, but is there a better value option that I'm missing?

And if anyone is on the lookout for a new treat, Pilot highly recommends these: http://www.fish4dogs.com/Products/freeze-dried-treats-for-dogs.aspx
Poor dog could stuff his face all day with these, although they are super expensive at £4.24 for a 25g bag


----------



## mJZ

In last two weeks we were experimenting with dry foods but now there is a clear winner in eyes of our expert...










Applaws Grain Free 75/25 Chicken Puppy Dry food so we will stick to that.

Sammy doesn't like IAMS, he's not too keen on Fishmonger's Finest, he doesn't mind Royal Canin, but absolutely loves Applaws.


----------



## SixStar

Good choice Sammy


----------



## Tillystar

I'd agree too with Sammy best choice from those ones


----------



## Newtothis

Thank you for this list have studies it and i've just moved from Burgess to Burgess sensitive, do i need to ease the new type in or as its same brand can i just swap?


----------



## SixStar

Newtothis said:


> Thank you for this list have studies it and i've just moved from Burgess to Burgess sensitive, do i need to ease the new type in or as its same brand can i just swap?


No I'd still swap him slowly over 5-7 days.


----------



## ShelliTrixiesMummy

I'm guessing this is a green but just want to be sure I'm not falling for a marketing ploy....McAdams medium dog

*INGREDIENTS*
Free Range British Chicken (50%) Green Lipped Mussel (0.1%)
Sweet Potato (22%) Prebiotics (FOS 0.1%, MOS 0.1%)
Pea Flour Citrus Extract
Chicken Fat Seaweed
Pea Fibre Lentil Flour
Cellulose Yucca
Chicken Stock Spinach Powder
Pea Protein Tomato Pomace
Salmon Oil Carrot Pomace (0.01%)
Yeast Chamomile Flowers
Minerals Lavender Powder
Vitamins Cranberries (0.01%)
Marigold Meal Rosemary Extract
*NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION*

*ANALYTICAL
CONSTITUENTS*
Crude Protein 22.0%
Fat Content 14.5%
Crude Fibres 3.0%
Crude Ash 7.0%
Omega 3 0.5%
Omega 6 3.5%
Calcium 1.4%
Phosphorus 0.72%
*ADDITIVES. NATURAL ANTIOXIDANT; NUTRITIONAL ADDITIVES (PER KG)*
Vitamin A 19000 IU
Vitamin D3 1900 IU
Vitamin E 110 mg
Ferrous sulphate monohydrate 133 mg
Copper sulphate pentahydrate 28 mg
Manganese sulphate monohydrate 94 mg
Zinc sulphate monohydrate 278 mg
Calcium iodate 1.6 mg
Sodium selenite 0.55 mg

*PRESERVED WITH NATURAL ANTIOXIDANTS (MIXED TOCOPHEROLS)*


----------



## BlueJay

Another new [email protected] exclusive food. 
Not one of the best, but doesn't look the worst either. Specifically for small breeds.

Charlie Little
Comes in lamb, chicken and salmon. £4 for 1.5kg
Lamb Meal (26%), Maize, Peas (10%), Rice, Poultry Fat, Maize Gluten, Carrots (4%), Potato (4%), Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Brewers Yeast (2.5%), Chicken Liver Digest, Whole Linseed, Fish Oil (0.7%), Mannan- and Fructo- oligosaccharides (0.2%), peppermint (0.1%), Parsley (0.1%), Eucalyptus (0.05%)..


----------



## Lilylass

ShelliTrixiesMummy said:


> I'm guessing this is a green but just want to be sure I'm not falling for a marketing ploy....McAdams medium dog
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> Free Range British Chicken (50%) Green Lipped Mussel (0.1%)
> Sweet Potato (22%) Prebiotics (FOS 0.1%, MOS 0.1%)
> Pea Flour Citrus Extract
> Chicken Fat Seaweed
> Pea Fibre Lentil Flour
> Cellulose Yucca
> Chicken Stock Spinach Powder
> Pea Protein Tomato Pomace
> Salmon Oil Carrot Pomace (0.01%)
> Yeast Chamomile Flowers
> Minerals Lavender Powder
> Vitamins Cranberries (0.01%)
> Marigold Meal Rosemary Extract


Presonally it'd be an Orange for me - only 50% meat

I also don't like how some of the other ingedients don't have % by them - there's only really 72% that you can identify, there must be quite a lot of Pea flour in it (mentioned 3 times in different forms) and quite a lot of dogs can have issues with tomato so would def prefer that not to be there

AND - having just looked it up, it is HORRIFICALLY expensive! £90 for 15kg :Woot

Sorry but many, many equal or better foods available for a fraction of the price (Millies etc)


----------



## ShelliTrixiesMummy

Lilylass said:


> Presonally it'd be an Orange for me - only 50% meat
> 
> I also don't like how some of the other ingedients don't have % by them - there's only really 72% that you can identify, there must be quite a lot of Pea flour in it (mentioned 3 times in different forms) and quite a lot of dogs can have issues with tomato so would def prefer that not to be there
> 
> AND - having just looked it up, it is HORRIFICALLY expensive! £90 for 15kg :Woot
> 
> Sorry but many, many equal or better foods available for a fraction of the price (Millies etc)


Thanks luckily I hadn't opened the pack so took it back to shop today & got a refund!


----------



## Lilylass

ShelliTrixiesMummy said:


> Thanks luckily I hadn't opened the pack so took it back to shop today & got a refund!


*phew* it's fine but certainly (imho) not worth that price tag!

Lots on here feed Millies http://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/ (I would but sadly mine is intolerant to potato & most meats which makes things very difficult) - a much better food (again mho) and much better prices! Might be worth a look


----------



## Obidi

Hi All, I've read through the index and see that the purizon feed below ; is marked as green. I'm interested in feeding the puppy version to my 10wk old dobe pup. Am I correct/incorrect in presuming that the puppy chicken and fish will also be green?

*PURIZON (chicken & fish)*
_Extruded_

*Price (13.5kg):* £44.90
*Price per kilo:* £3.30
*Suggested daily amount:* 330g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.12

*Ingredients:*Dried deboned chicken (17%), dried poultry meat (17%), sweet potatoes, dried potatoes, powdered egg (7%), deboned salmon (7%), dried herring (5.5%), dried duck (5%), peas, poultry fat (3%), hydrolised chicken (3%), dried salmon (3%), lucerne, fresh deboned duck (2%), pea starch, pea protein, potato protein, minerals, vitamins, salmon oil, psyllium, apples, carrots, spinach, fructo-oligosaccharides, algae, chamomile, peppermint, aniseed, fenugreek, marigold, dried herbs - thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage, cranberries.


----------



## Dave B

Hi all, I am a new member and 1st post. 

Dear six Star,

The list of dry food is excellent and thanks! A very selfless effort and so many dogs are the happier and healthier for it.
I have a 9yr old collie GSD X (more collie in behaviour and energy small GSD size) he is v active has off the lead exercise always running about 1.5 hrs a day, more at the weekend. He is currently 34kg (I am punishing myself a lot) and has been ideal at 28kg all of his adult life.
He now has the on set of arthritis and I would like to get him down to 27kg.
I would rather the higher quality and feed less scenario (he is not fussy at all and happily changes foods).
Can you recommend the best choice in your opinion for him, the only other issue is skin a little dry. He is eating clinivet light but no longer confident in it.

Can you help.

Many thanks if you can.

Dave B.


----------



## Alldogs.

How would you rate vets kitchen


----------



## tantrumbean

Alldogs. said:


> How would you rate vets kitchen


Vets Kitchen Salmon and Potato is on the list as orange


----------



## SixStar

Wow haven't posted here for ages. The Index is long overdue a good going through, which I will get round to doing soon.. one day.. maybe.. 



ShelliTrixiesMummy said:


> I'm guessing this is a green but just want to be sure I'm not falling for a marketing ploy....McAdams medium dog
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> Free Range British Chicken (50%) Green Lipped Mussel (0.1%)
> Sweet Potato (22%) Prebiotics (FOS 0.1%, MOS 0.1%)
> Pea Flour Citrus Extract
> Chicken Fat Seaweed
> Pea Fibre Lentil Flour
> Cellulose Yucca
> Chicken Stock Spinach Powder
> Pea Protein Tomato Pomace
> Salmon Oil Carrot Pomace (0.01%)
> Yeast Chamomile Flowers
> Minerals Lavender Powder
> Vitamins Cranberries (0.01%)
> Marigold Meal Rosemary Extract
> *NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION*
> 
> *ANALYTICAL*
> *CONSTITUENTS*
> Crude Protein 22.0%
> Fat Content 14.5%
> Crude Fibres 3.0%
> Crude Ash 7.0%
> Omega 3 0.5%
> Omega 6 3.5%
> Calcium 1.4%
> Phosphorus 0.72%
> *ADDITIVES. NATURAL ANTIOXIDANT; NUTRITIONAL ADDITIVES (PER KG)*
> Vitamin A 19000 IU
> Vitamin D3 1900 IU
> Vitamin E 110 mg
> Ferrous sulphate monohydrate 133 mg
> Copper sulphate pentahydrate 28 mg
> Manganese sulphate monohydrate 94 mg
> Zinc sulphate monohydrate 278 mg
> Calcium iodate 1.6 mg
> Sodium selenite 0.55 mg
> 
> *PRESERVED WITH NATURAL ANTIOXIDANTS (MIXED TOCOPHEROLS)*


I'd put it at an Orange.



BlueJay said:


> Another new [email protected] exclusive food.
> Not one of the best, but doesn't look the worst either. Specifically for small breeds.
> 
> Charlie Little
> Comes in lamb, chicken and salmon. £4 for 1.5kg
> Lamb Meal (26%), Maize, Peas (10%), Rice, Poultry Fat, Maize Gluten, Carrots (4%), Potato (4%), Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Brewers Yeast (2.5%), Chicken Liver Digest, Whole Linseed, Fish Oil (0.7%), Mannan- and Fructo- oligosaccharides (0.2%), peppermint (0.1%), Parsley (0.1%), Eucalyptus (0.05%)..


Maize is an instant turn off for me!



Obidi said:


> Hi All, I've read through the index and see that the purizon feed below ; is marked as green. I'm interested in feeding the puppy version to my 10wk old dobe pup. Am I correct/incorrect in presuming that the puppy chicken and fish will also be green?
> 
> *PURIZON (chicken & fish)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (13.5kg):* £44.90
> *Price per kilo:* £3.30
> *Suggested daily amount:* 330g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.12
> 
> *Ingredients:*Dried deboned chicken (17%), dried poultry meat (17%), sweet potatoes, dried potatoes, powdered egg (7%), deboned salmon (7%), dried herring (5.5%), dried duck (5%), peas, poultry fat (3%), hydrolised chicken (3%), dried salmon (3%), lucerne, fresh deboned duck (2%), pea starch, pea protein, potato protein, minerals, vitamins, salmon oil, psyllium, apples, carrots, spinach, fructo-oligosaccharides, algae, chamomile, peppermint, aniseed, fenugreek, marigold, dried herbs - thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage, cranberries.


Yep, absolutely.



Dave B said:


> Hi all, I am a new member and 1st post.
> 
> Dear six Star,
> 
> The list of dry food is excellent and thanks! A very selfless effort and so many dogs are the happier and healthier for it.
> I have a 9yr old collie GSD X (more collie in behaviour and energy small GSD size) he is v active has off the lead exercise always running about 1.5 hrs a day, more at the weekend. He is currently 34kg (I am punishing myself a lot) and has been ideal at 28kg all of his adult life.
> He now has the on set of arthritis and I would like to get him down to 27kg.
> I would rather the higher quality and feed less scenario (he is not fussy at all and happily changes foods).
> Can you recommend the best choice in your opinion for him, the only other issue is skin a little dry. He is eating clinivet light but no longer confident in it.
> 
> Can you help.
> 
> Many thanks if you can.
> 
> Dave B.


Glad you've found it useful  I'd probably have a look at Millies Wolfheart Tracker mix - low fat but still a nice high meat content, and lots of reports of Millies as being very good for skin conditions. 



Alldogs. said:


> How would you rate vets kitchen


Already listed, orange


----------



## Dave B

SixStar said:


> Wow haven't posted here for ages. The Index is long overdue a good going through, which I will get round to doing soon.. one day.. maybe..
> 
> I'd put it at an Orange.
> 
> Maize is an instant turn off for me!
> 
> Yep, absolutely.
> 
> Glad you've found it useful  I'd probably have a look at Millies Wolfheart Tracker mix - low fat but still a nice high meat content, and lots of reports of Millies as being very good for skin conditions.
> 
> Already listed, orange





SixStar said:


> Wow haven't posted here for ages. The Index is long overdue a good going through, which I will get round to doing soon.. one day.. maybe..
> 
> I'd put it at an Orange.
> 
> Maize is an instant turn off for me!
> 
> Yep, absolutely.
> 
> Glad you've found it useful  I'd probably have a look at Millies Wolfheart Tracker mix - low fat but still a nice high meat content, and lots of reports of Millies as being very good for skin conditions.
> 
> Already listed, orange


Thank you for the reply, will try and get some this weekend. Thank you again.


----------



## Cariad21

hi SixStar really like your post & I've got a 9 month dogue de burgh & at the moment I'm feeding her on (SKINNERS FIELD & TRIAL JUNIOR) & would like to find out what's your verdict on it please… & what I'm looking for is a biscuit that is good quality & has all the goodness she needs in it & would love to hear your opinion & help please & thanks


----------



## icarepet

I know red means bad but went to try AUTARKY (good reviews on other sites and amazon) for my JRT and shih tzu they seems to like it but the only problem is the kibble size is a little big I think. Its like they're having a difficulty to crunch it so sometimes have to crash it into small bits and that's tedious, I would soak it but don't think they will like it :/ and if not it will go to waste :/

Wonder if they have small size kibble :/ as I don't want to keep crash it to just make it small for them to chew.

Edit: Maybe I spoke too soon, they seems to like it when its soaked in warm water or maybe they're just hungry haha.


----------



## Unkn0wn

What would you say on this brand of food?

http://www.csjk9.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=123&idcategory=4


----------



## Guest

Unkn0wn said:


> What would you say on this brand of food?
> 
> http://www.csjk9.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=123&idcategory=4


Not something I'd feed due to maize.


----------



## Unkn0wn

danielled said:


> Not something I'd feed due to maize.


Right, just rather more confused but will be taking this information in and looking for the correct brand I should be feeding and hopefully have my dogs on track!


----------



## JoanneF

I have been feeding this recently. Scroll down to the ingredients and they are pretty good. It's quite good value, I buy a small bag at 2k as Timber doesn't go through a lot and pay about £7.00.

http://pero-petfood.com/products/signature-range/

The food is packaged up then branded with a pet shop's own name. They have a map of stockists, although my local stockist in Kirkcaldy hasn't been added yet .

http://pero-petfood.com/products/stockists/

Also I don't know for sure if the map is for stockists of any of their food or just this type.

What do people think, and can it be added to the list?


----------



## P.Lyons

Hi SixStar, 

First of all what an amazing post! Thanks for taking the time to inform us all!

Quick question, I have seen a lot of debate over the necessity of puppy food, I would like to know what your opinion on it is? 

Thanks
Paula


----------



## SixStar

P.Lyons said:


> Hi SixStar,
> 
> First of all what an amazing post! Thanks for taking the time to inform us all!
> 
> Quick question, I have seen a lot of debate over the necessity of puppy food, I would like to know what your opinion on it is?
> 
> Thanks
> Paula


Hi Paula. Personally I don't think puppy food is necessary, mine have never had it - they've gone straight onto what my adult dogs get.


----------



## Claire Diss

My 10 week old Black Labrador is on Beta Puppy food. Her poo can be runny but other than that she is fine. Can you tell what food you think is best, my mum feeds her dog on wainwrights which I can get quite easily


----------



## hackertime

Claire Diss said:


> My 10 week old Black Labrador is on Beta Puppy food. Her poo can be runny but other than that she is fine. Can you tell what food you think is best, my mum feeds her dog on wainwrights which I can get quite easily


My lab came to me on beta food too and I remember the continuing runny poo get him off it as soon as you can ( obviously once he has settled ) we moved him onto arden grange large breed puppy food but wainwrights is ok, we now feed skinners


----------



## ZiggyB

Great thread, thanks for your time and personal advice  I'm currently feeding Iams and honestly thought it was going to be a 'middle of the road' food! Best start shopping around for a better food I think.


----------



## ZiggyB

I hope you don't mind, but could you recommend a cheap healthy option for, what has been classed as a large breed (though I'm not sure about this), lurcher pup?


----------



## Lilylass

ZiggyB said:


> I hope you don't mind, but could you recommend a cheap healthy option for, what has been classed as a large breed (though I'm not sure about this), lurcher pup?


can you give an idea of budget / day?

It would really help get suggestions that will be of use - also, remember that some of the higher costing foods work out more economical in the long run as you need to feed less of them so do go on a daily cost rather than cost / bag when looking

Do you want to feed all kibble or kibble & wet mixed? (there are a lot more cheap, very good wet foods around than kibbles so doing a mix can be useful)


----------



## ZiggyB

Lilylass said:


> can you give an idea of budget / day?
> 
> It would really help get suggestions that will be of use - also, remember that some of the higher costing foods work out more economical in the long run as you need to feed less of them so do go on a daily cost rather than cost / bag when looking
> 
> Do you want to feed all kibble or kibble & wet mixed? (there are a lot more cheap, very good wet foods around than kibbles so doing a mix can be useful)


Thanks so much for replying, I am currently spending roughly £10-15 a week on food. I do give a mix, using butchers tripe mix.


----------



## Lilylass

ZiggyB said:


> Thanks so much for replying, I am currently spending roughly £10-15 a week on food. I do give a mix, using butchers tripe mix.


Wow that's a lot!

I spend roughly £1/day incl treats!

Butchers tripe mixes are good to add to rotation of wets

If that's your budget then have a look at Millie's wolfheart or Eden or Orijen


----------



## ZiggyB

Lilylass said:


> Wow that's a lot!
> 
> I spend roughly £1/day incl treats!
> 
> Butchers tripe mixes are good to add to rotation of wets
> 
> If that's your budget then have a look at Millie's wolfheart or Eden or Orijen


Thank you for the suggestions!!  He's a very large pup, already 2 stone at 4 months old!!


----------



## BlueJay

ZiggyB said:


> Thank you for the suggestions!!  He's a very large pup, already 2 stone at 4 months old!!


Frodo was pretty much the same at that age, maybe pushing 14kg. He's 27kg now fully grown 
He loves his Rocco and Lukullus tins (as well as more expensive trays). Works out less than £1.50 for a 800g tin? Not too bad!


----------



## SixStar

I keep turning them on but never get notifications for this thread 

I read earlier that Naturediet are bringing out a range of dry and treats, interested to see what they'll be like.


----------



## astro2011

Any good suggestions for a dry food that doesn't contain rosemary or oregano? Astro is around 43kg, however, target weight is 40kg.


----------



## DogsandCatsShopCoUK

What a brilliant idea. Very interesting.


----------



## CarolTeddy

Just joined this forum, can anyone help? New owner to 5 ½ months old Boxer X. VERY picky eater, had him on Burns which he refused to eat unless I coated it in natural yogurt, other than that it was good, poo's were good etc. Tried local's grain free pet food and refused that. Switched to Markus Muhle Naturnah, he doesn't wolf it down but at least he eats it however more poo's and he seems to be scratching a lot and biting his paws. Can anyone recommend a good tasty food for him within budget? I want the best for him but as I'm just unemployed at the moment budget is tight. Thank you


----------



## DogsandCatsShopCoUK

Try searching for ... hypoallergenic dog food 2kg ... on a site I am not allowed to promote (hahem). I have only suggested a small size because you wouldn't want to waste money on a 15kg sack if your boxer doesn't like it. The allergy side of the food is probably easy to sort out but your dog's preference may not be. As he/she is young I would suggest going for a food with a good protein and oil content, needed for growth (and usually a stronger flavour). Then move your dog to an adult food at around the age of sexual maturity to avoid him/her bouncing off the walls or putting on excess weight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hackertime

CarolTeddy said:


> Just joined this forum, can anyone help? New owner to 5 ½ months old Boxer X. VERY picky eater, had him on Burns which he refused to eat unless I coated it in natural yogurt, other than that it was good, poo's were good etc. Tried local's grain free pet food and refused that. Switched to Markus Muhle Naturnah, he doesn't wolf it down but at least he eats it however more poo's and he seems to be scratching a lot and biting his paws. Can anyone recommend a good tasty food for him within budget? I want the best for him but as I'm just unemployed at the moment budget is tight. Thank you


Have a look at skinners we are on duck and rice field and trial paying locally £23.99 for 15kg ( ( Adult version ) and £26.99 ( puppy )


----------



## Lilylass

Claire Diss said:


> My 10 week old Black Labrador is on Beta Puppy food. Her poo can be runny but other than that she is fine. Can you tell what food you think is best, my mum feeds her dog on wainwrights which I can get quite easily





astro2011 said:


> Any good suggestions for a dry food that doesn't contain rosemary or oregano? Astro is around 43kg, however, target weight is 40kg.


I'd echo Hackertime's suggestion



hackertime said:


> Have a look at skinners we are on duck and rice field and trial paying locally £23.99 for 15kg ( ( Adult version ) and £26.99 ( puppy )


Do stick to the Duck & Rice or Turkey & Rice or Salmon & Rice as the others do have wheat etc in

Ben did fantastically well on the Duck & Rice for many years - Sadly Maisie is intolerant to Duck but I've just got a bag of the Salmon & Rice to try her on now I've (touch wood) figured out the rest of her food issues!


----------



## Claire Diss

Lilylass said:


> I'd echo Hackertime's suggestion
> 
> Do stick to the Duck & Rice or Turkey & Rice or Salmon & Rice as the others do have wheat etc in
> 
> Ben did fantastically well on the Duck & Rice for many years - Sadly Maisie is intolerant to Duck but I've just got a bag of the Salmon & Rice to try her on now I've (touch wood) figured out the rest of her food issues!


I put libby on Wainwrights salmon and potato sorted out the runny poos, she goes twice a day now but she doesn't seem to enjoy it. We tried her on the turkey and rice and she was better loved it but still slightly runny poos, we thought maybe she had a intolerance to poultry. She is eaying the salmon but can see she doesn't really like it, not sure whether to try her on the lamb or duck next. Am worried that the duck will be a bit rich. Or do I move her to burns kibble or JWB


----------



## SixStar

Claire Diss said:


> I put libby on Wainwrights salmon and potato sorted out the runny poos, she goes twice a day now but she doesn't seem to enjoy it. We tried her on the turkey and rice and she was better loved it but still slightly runny poos, we thought maybe she had a intolerance to poultry. She is eaying the salmon but can see she doesn't really like it, not sure whether to try her on the lamb or duck next. Am worried that the duck will be a bit rich. Or do I move her to burns kibble or JWB


What makes you think duck would be too rich? It's no richer (or poorer ) than any other kind of meat.

James Wellbeloved and Burns are so similar in ingredients to Wainwrights, a switch doesn't seem worth while.

If you suspect a poultry intolerance, I would try the lamb.


----------



## Lilylass

Claire Diss said:


> I put libby on Wainwrights salmon and potato sorted out the runny poos, she goes twice a day now but she doesn't seem to enjoy it. We tried her on the turkey and rice and she was better loved it but still slightly runny poos, we thought maybe she had a intolerance to poultry. She is eaying the salmon but can see she doesn't really like it, not sure whether to try her on the lamb or duck next. Am worried that the duck will be a bit rich. Or do I move her to burns kibble or JWB


Agree with SS below:



SixStar said:


> What makes you think duck would be too rich? It's no richer (or poorer ) than any other kind of meat.
> 
> James Wellbeloved and Burns are so similar in ingredients to Wainwrights, a switch doesn't seem worth while.
> 
> If you suspect a poultry intolerance, I would try the lamb.


The Skinners Duck & Rice is very similar to the WW - except a lot cheaper! (I used to feed it to my old dog)

If you suspect a poulty intolerance and she's not keen on fish, then I'd start there or lamb


----------



## Claire Diss

Lilylass said:


> Agree with SS below:
> 
> The Skinners Duck & Rice is very similar to the WW - except a lot cheaper! (I used to feed it to my old dog)
> 
> If you suspect a poulty intolerance and she's not keen on fish, then I'd start there or lamb


I have looked into the Skinners food, which would you advise to try the ordinary puppy or the field and trial puppy food. She is a pet not using her to work but her breed is black lab gun dog. Thank you for all you advice, I just want the best for my pup


----------



## Lilylass

Claire Diss said:


> I have looked into the Skinners food, which would you advise to try the ordinary puppy or the field and trial puppy food. She is a pet not using her to work but her breed is black lab gun dog. Thank you for all you advice, I just want the best for my pup


None of mine have had puppy food - a good adult food should be fine. I wouldn't personally pay any attention to it being a 'working' dog food - it's absolutely fine to feed to a pet, it just means it's vat free. The ingredients are better than the 'normal' range too

I believe Skinners have recently brought out the Duck & Rice in a puppy version which I *think* @hackertime is using and should be able to give some feedback on the difference as I know she uses the adult version for Hacker - from memory having a quick look at it, the meat % was a bit higher than the adult so it may be worth a try


----------



## hackertime

It's going down well here dodge loves it ( but hes partial to hackers adult one too ) first weigh in at vets 4.5kg 2nd visit two weeks later 6.8kg


----------



## CarolTeddy

CarolTeddy said:


> Just joined this forum, can anyone help? New owner to 5 ½ months old Boxer X. VERY picky eater, had him on Burns which he refused to eat unless I coated it in natural yogurt, other than that it was good, poo's were good etc. Tried local's grain free pet food and refused that. Switched to Markus Muhle Naturnah, he doesn't wolf it down but at least he eats it however more poo's and he seems to be scratching a lot and biting his paws. Can anyone recommend a good tasty food for him within budget? I want the best for him but as I'm just unemployed at the moment budget is tight. Thank you


Just an update, I put Teddy on Markus Muhle Black Angus Junior (maize free), not sure if that makes a difference but he seems to be doing fine on it. No itchiness. He also loves the food. Thumbs up


----------



## Claire Diss

hackertime said:


> It's going down well here dodge loves it ( but hes partial to hackers adult one too ) first weigh in at vets 4.5kg 2nd visit two weeks later 6.8kg


We took the plunge went to our local pet shop picked up some skinners trial and field duck and rice, owner gave me some samples and samples came from skinners today. Started today giving her skinners mixed with wainwrights. She loves the Skinners she was trying to get the bag. I just hope it agrees with her.


----------



## Lilylass

Claire Diss said:


> We took the plunge went to our local pet shop picked up some skinners trial and field duck and rice, owner gave me some samples and samples came from skinners today. Started today giving her skinners mixed with wainwrights. She loves the Skinners she was trying to get the bag. I just hope it agrees with her.


Good luck with it - let us know how it goes


----------



## hackertime

Lilylass said:


> Good luck with it - let us know how it goes





Claire Diss said:


> We took the plunge went to our local pet shop picked up some skinners trial and field duck and rice, owner gave me some samples and samples came from skinners today. Started today giving her skinners mixed with wainwrights. She loves the Skinners she was trying to get the bag. I just hope it agrees with her.


My pup picked the skinners out and left the iams lol so after a day or so gave him 100% skinners


----------



## Claire Diss

Libby is on 3/4 wainwrights and 1/4 skinners soaked in warm water as she prefers it with a but of water which is fine I don't mind doing that for her if she enjoys it, on top of that a put some dried skinners on top. She is eating it so will do it gradually would hate to upset her tummy as only 16 weeks old


----------



## Quinzell

Hi all,

I'm looking for a good recommendation of dry food. The problem is that Harvey has so many allergies that our options are getting narrower and narrower. He can't have salmon, chicken, lamb, and oats (to name but a few). He was on raw but we've moved him off of that now because of random flare ups which we can only assume were due to cross contamination. At the moment he's on Bob and Lush but after over 2 months his poops have never been quite right so we're having to assume that the duck just isn't doing him any good either. With his allergy test duck scored IgE 1, IgG 0 which we thought was pretty low but I know these tests can only be used as a really rough guideline so I'm guessing that his tolerance level is a little higher. 

I would really love to have them on a food in the excellent range but realistically we are probably looking for something that's white fish and potato with no salmon oil.


----------



## Lilylass

Claire Diss said:


> Libby is on 3/4 wainwrights and 1/4 skinners soaked in warm water as she prefers it with a but of water which is fine I don't mind doing that for her if she enjoys it, on top of that a put some dried skinners on top. She is eating it so will do it gradually would hate to upset her tummy as only 16 weeks old


Nothing wrong wtih soaking kibble - especially if you feed kibble only as it gets some extra moisture into them - and can be a lot gentler on the digestive system if it's pre-soaked.


----------



## Lilylass

Quinzell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for a good recommendation of dry food. The problem is that Harvey has so many allergies that our options are getting narrower and narrower. He can't have salmon, chicken, lamb, and oats (to name but a few). He was on raw but we've moved him off of that now because of random flare ups which we can only assume were due to cross contamination. At the moment he's on Bob and Lush but after over 2 months his poops have never been quite right so we're having to assume that the duck just isn't doing him any good either. With his allergy test duck scored IgE 1, IgG 0 which we thought was pretty low but I know these tests can only be used as a really rough guideline so I'm guessing that his tolerance level is a little higher.
> 
> I would really love to have them on a food in the excellent range but realistically we are probably looking for something that's white fish and potato with no salmon oil.


Sorry to hear your lad's still having some food problems - is he OK with rice or is that a no?

(I know several white fish & rice kibbles as that's really all Maisie seems to do well with - but potato is a no for her so not as familiar with them)


----------



## Quinzell

He scores a 1 with rice on both tests but I'm sure we've given them rice before and haven't noticed any issues. As our options are so low, I would be willing to try it and see how he does.


----------



## Lilylass

Quinzell said:


> He scores a 1 with rice on both tests but I'm sure we've given them rice before and haven't noticed any issues. As our options are so low, I would be willing to try it and see how he does.


JWB doesn't have it listed but does say 'fish stock' http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/james_wellbeloved/wellbeloved_adult/108500 might be worth checking with them if it's a possible - used it in the past & OK but I found ones imho a bit better but I've just checked their ingredients & they do have salmon gravy in unfortunately


----------



## Quinzell

It's so frustrating. Canagan have a great selection too but they all have salmon oil in them and that's his worst allergy which give him blisters. I'll see if I can contact JWB and find out what the fish stock is then.

In every other way he's doing great, and we've recently had his first clear skin scrape in years after switching to a new drug.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Tillystar

Fishmongers finest do a white fish and potato it's states it contains fish oil but not salmon oil


----------



## Tillystar

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...rs/fishmongers-adult-dog-food-fish-and-potato


----------



## SixStar

Quinzell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for a good recommendation of dry food. The problem is that Harvey has so many allergies that our options are getting narrower and narrower. He can't have salmon, chicken, lamb, and oats (to name but a few). He was on raw but we've moved him off of that now because of random flare ups which we can only assume were due to cross contamination. At the moment he's on Bob and Lush but after over 2 months his poops have never been quite right so we're having to assume that the duck just isn't doing him any good either. With his allergy test duck scored IgE 1, IgG 0 which we thought was pretty low but I know these tests can only be used as a really rough guideline so I'm guessing that his tolerance level is a little higher.
> 
> I would really love to have them on a food in the excellent range but realistically we are probably looking for something that's white fish and potato with no salmon oil.


Sorry if you've already tried them or they're not suitable, but the following don't include any of the ingredients you've mentioned...

Acana pork & butternut squash - http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=956&pf_id=68797

Taste of the Wild High Prairie - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/taste_of_the_wild/177823

Wainwrights white fish & vegetables - http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...Dry+Dog+Food&gclid=CIip3tPWzcwCFdYK0wodEGABkw

Millies Wolfheart turkey & veg - https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/TURKEY--VEG-


----------



## Quinzell

rachelholmes said:


> Fishmongers finest do a white fish and potato it's states it contains fish oil but not salmon oil


I was just looking at that one  I think it's white fish because it states 60% white fish and then lists fish oil as part of the 60% composition. I might pop to PAH tomorrow.

Edit: I just reread your post....thought you said not sure if it's salmon oil :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Claire Diss

Quinzell said:


> I was just looking at that one  I think it's white fish because it states 60% white fish and then lists fish oil as part of the 60% composition. I might pop to PAH tomorrow.


If you talk to them at pets at home about your dog's problems etc might be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Quinzell

SixStar said:


> Sorry if you've already tried them or they're not suitable, but the following don't include any of the ingredients you've mentioned...
> 
> Acana pork & butternut squash - http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=956&pf_id=68797
> 
> Taste of the Wild High Prairie - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/taste_of_the_wild/177823
> 
> Wainwrights white fish & vegetables - http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...Dry+Dog+Food&gclid=CIip3tPWzcwCFdYK0wodEGABkw
> 
> Millies Wolfheart turkey & veg - https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/TURKEY--VEG-





SixStar said:


> Sorry if you've already tried them or they're not suitable, but the following don't include any of the ingredients you've mentioned...
> 
> Acana pork & butternut squash - http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=956&pf_id=68797
> 
> Taste of the Wild High Prairie - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/taste_of_the_wild/177823
> 
> Wainwrights white fish & vegetables - http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...Dry+Dog+Food&gclid=CIip3tPWzcwCFdYK0wodEGABkw
> 
> Millies Wolfheart turkey & veg - https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/TURKEY--VEG-


Thanks for your reply 

Pork, Beef and Turkey score a 4, although his reaction to Beef doesn't seem quite so severe and I don't recall us trying him on pork. I'm going to pop to PAH at the end of the day and have a look at the Wainwrights fish and veg as well as the Fishmongers.

This is probably a really stupid question, but is it bad to just feed a dog white fish and no red meat?


----------



## lullabydream

Quinzell said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Pork, Beef and Turkey score a 4, although his reaction to Beef doesn't seem quite so severe and I don't recall us trying him on pork. I'm going to pop to PAH at the end of the day and have a look at the Wainwrights fish and veg as well as the Fishmongers.
> 
> This is probably a really stupid question, but is it bad to just feed a dog white fish and no red meat?


Why would it be wrong to feed a dog a complete food...that has to meet standards of nutrients to be called complete.

Most complete foods, good quality ones originally were chicken based, then lamb became a novel protein. Lamb took the market by storm, us humans Sa variety for our dogs, so salmon became a novel protein and again more choice for consumers..so now so many choices. Do the dogs care...i think not...do we care..yes because we eat a variety so its nice to see our dogs having a variety too.

Harvey has so many allergies, feeding him what suits, that's what is important. As well as your lifestyle, and your budget.

So many dogs are fed one food for all of their life, and are absolutely fine and I bet they still do a happy dance at mealtimes!

So whitefish instead of red meat in kibble form will be fine, just like white meat over red meat is fine in kibble form!

Fish4dogs broke the market introducing exactly this, and I bet not all choose the salmon or mix it...if its not broken no need to fix it!


----------



## Lilylass

Quinzell said:


> This is probably a really stupid question, but is it bad to just feed a dog white fish and no red meat?


Maisie hasn't had any red meat for 3+ years and she's fit, healthy & full of life 

She has a basic fish & rice kibble and a small (but trying to broaden the) range of wets - mostly chicken & rice but I've found a chicken & sweet potato that seems (touch wood) not to cause a reaction, along with chicken & salmon

I'm hoping to try Lamb next and have several chicken, lamb & rice wets to try - really for a bit more variety / to make finding good foods easier not for any other reason


----------



## lullabydream

Lilylass said:


> Maisie hasn't had any red meat for 3+ years and she's fit, healthy & full of life
> 
> She has a basic fish & rice kibble and a small (but trying to broaden the) range of wets - mostly chicken & rice but I've found a chicken & sweet potato that seems (touch wood) not to cause a reaction, along with chicken & salmon
> 
> I'm hoping to try Lamb next and have several chicken, lamb & rice wets to try - really for a bit more variety / to make finding good foods easier not for any other reason


Lilylass...

I know you asked ages ago about a grainfree kibble for Maisie, fish based. If sweet potato works, barking heads fish n delish is sweet potato not white potato. Am not sure if anything will upset Maisie ingredients wise...

However its bloody pricey for what it is! They do another grain free but not sure what food that is!

Might be worth trying as treats maybe if sweet potato is OK...if all ingredients suit that is!

Only thing I noticed though was poo slightly larger, maybe because sweet potato full of fibre but fibre content is only 3% only average so I don't really understand that!


----------



## Lilylass

lullabydream said:


> Lilylass...
> 
> I know you asked ages ago about a grainfree kibble for Maisie, fish based. If sweet potato works, barking heads fish n delish is sweet potato not white potato. Am not sure if anything will upset Maisie ingredients wise...
> 
> However its bloody pricey for what it is! They do another grain free but not sure what food that is!
> 
> Might be worth trying as treats maybe if sweet potato is OK...if all ingredients suit that is!
> 
> Only thing I noticed though was poo slightly larger, maybe because sweet potato full of fibre but fibre content is only 3% only average so I don't really understand that!


Thank you 

Only on her 3rd can with the sweet potato in but fingers crossed, so far all is good 

I'll have a look at the barking heads - she gets a stuff-a-ball with a handful of kibble when I leave in the morning so it may be perfect for that


----------



## Fleur

My local country store - Moles - they are a chain
Are now selling their own premium food - it is £25 for 15kg
I took pictures of the info but forgot to take pictures of the Skinners duck & rice to compare.
Can anyone (and/or @SixStar) tell me how it holds up against skinners?
Thank you


----------



## SixStar

Fleur said:


> My local country store - Moles - they are a chain
> Are now selling their own premium food - it is £25 for 15kg
> I took pictures of the info but forgot to take pictures of the Skinners duck & rice to compare.
> Can anyone (and/or @SixStar) tell me how it holds up against skinners?
> Thank you
> View attachment 271502
> View attachment 271503


Maize is an instant turn off for me, and it's not in Skinners duck/salmon & rice.

I'm also not keen on poultry meal as this is such a broad term and can change depending on availability.

I definitely think Skinners is a much better quality food for the same price


----------



## Fleur

SixStar said:


> Maize is an instant turn off for me, and it's not in Skinners duck/salmon & rice.
> 
> I'm also not keen on poultry meal as this is such a broad term and can change depending on availability.
> 
> I definitely think Skinners is a much better quality food for the same price


Thank you - I've nearly run out of all the food I won and want to return to a "better" one - at the store this worked out cheaper than Skinners so thought it worth a look incase I ever can't / forget to order online. skinners a fair bit cheaper online.
Think I will be sticking with skinners and just buy small bags of Hartingtons at the supermarket to tide me over if I run out.


----------



## Claire Diss

Fleur said:


> Thank you - I've nearly run out of all the food I won and want to return to a "better" one - at the store this worked out cheaper than Skinners so thought it worth a look incase I ever can't / forget to order online. skinners a fair bit cheaper online.
> Think I will be sticking with skinners and just buy small bags of Hartingtons at the supermarket to tide me over if I run out.


Have a look on amazon if you subscribe for skinners it's slightly cheaper, not sure how to share link think i have done it https://www.amazon.co.uk/Skinners-Field-Trial-Food-Duck/dp/B003EGMHL2


----------



## BlueJay

New food out to replace PAH Advanced Nutrition.

Maize included, but is not bad looking meat content wise. Comes in a few different breed sizes, proteins are chicken or white fish. £43.99 for 15kg when not on


----------



## Tillystar

BlueJay said:


> New food out to replace PAH Advanced Nutrition.
> 
> Maize included, but is not bad looking meat content wise. Comes in a few different breed sizes, proteins are chicken or white fish. £43.99 for 15kg when not on


Would the fish one suit Maisie @Lilylass 
It's 18.5% sweet potato wasn't sure if she is ok with it


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> Would the fish one suit Maisie @Lilylass
> It's 18.5% sweet potato wasn't sure if she is ok with it


Thanks 

I'm a bit undecided about sweet potato yet - she's recently started having Zoo+ Selection wet which has 3% sweet potato in & seems to be OK 

She has had a few upset tums & been quite 'colitisy' for several weeks so am going to put her back to jwb as I know she's fine with that & to see if we can get her back to normal!

Will bear it in mind for if I decide to change further down the line


----------



## lullabydream

BlueJay said:


> New food out to replace PAH Advanced Nutrition.
> 
> Maize included, but is not bad looking meat content wise. Comes in a few different breed sizes, proteins are chicken or white fish. £43.99 for 15kg when not on


Why do they do that...fish fish fish...this is a fish dog food and then stick some chicken something in....my Stan would throw up with the slightest bit of chicken in any food!


----------



## BlueJay

Anyone seen the new Autarky grain free stuff? Less than £30 for 12kg
This fishy one at least doesn't have any other animal bits in 

Fish & Potato
Fish (min 26% white fish meal and 8% freshly prepared fish), potato (min 24%), pea starch, sweet potato, rapeseed oil, fish oil, un-molassed beet pulp, peas, yeast (source of mannan oligosaccharides 0.1%), alfalfa, seaweed, parsley, carrots (min 4% vegetable), marine algae (source of omega 3 fatty acid DHA), glucosamine, potassium chloride, milk thistle, nettle, olive extract, green-lipped mussel, yucca schidigera, blackcurrant, thyme, peppermint, oregano, fennel, pomegranate, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, rosemary, aloe vera (min 0.3% herbs)

Turkey & Potato
Turkey (min 20% meal and 10% freshly prepared turkey), potato (min 14%), pea starch, sweet potato, chicken fat, full fat linseed, peas, un-molassed beet pulp, yeast (source of mannan oligosaccharides 0.1%), di-calcium phosphate, alfala, seaweed, marine algae (source of omega 3 fatty acid DHA), carrots (min 4% vegetables), glucosamine, potassium chloride, milk thistle, nettle, olive extract, green lipped mussel, yucca schidigera, blackcurrant, thyme, peppermint, oregano, fennel, pomegranate, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, rosemary, aloe vera (min 0.3% herbs)


----------



## Nannyrosie

Shadow is a year old, he is Medium coated tri colour Welsh Collie, we was feeding him Barking head puppy Chicken and Salmon, but his motions keep going really loss, and not gaining weight. We took him to the vets and they said try him on Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Dry Dog Food Gastrointestinal. He have been on this for 2 months now and have 300grams daily. When he started on this food he was 16.8kgs and today he is 18kgs. He should only have about 250kgs of this food daily but as he needed to gain weight we gave him extra. Have anyone feed there dog on this food on a long term base. I have no idea what an ideal weight is for this type of dog. When I say to my vet he seems under weight he's reply is he's plenty of time to gain weight.


----------



## Lilylass

Nannyrosie said:


> Shadow is a year old, he is Medium coated tri colour Welsh Collie, we was feeding him Barking head puppy Chicken and Salmon, but his motions keep going really loss, and not gaining weight. We took him to the vets and they said try him on Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Dry Dog Food Gastrointestinal. He have been on this for 2 months now and have 300grams daily. When he started on this food he was 16.8kgs and today he is 18kgs. He should only have about 250kgs of this food daily but as he needed to gain weight we gave him extra. Have anyone feed there dog on this food on a long term base. I have no idea what an ideal weight is for this type of dog. When I say to my vet he seems under weight he's reply is he's plenty of time to gain weight.


Like many I'm not a huge fan of vet foods as they often have ingredients in that I would rather avoid

They do have their place - and many pets are set back onto the straight & narrow on them - but personally I would rather get them onto better quality food once their issue (whatever it is) has been stable for a decent period of time


----------



## Nannyrosie

Lilylass said:


> Like many I'm not a huge fan of vet foods as they often have ingredients in that I would rather avoid
> 
> They do have their place - and many pets are set back onto the straight & narrow on them - but personally I would rather get them onto better quality food once their issue (whatever it is) has been stable for a decent period of time


Thankyou for your reply. What ingredients would you say was not good in this food please.
*Ingredients*
COMPOSITION: rice, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, maize, hydrolysed animal proteins, yeasts, egg powder, beet pulp, soya oil, minerals, vegetable fibres, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, psyllium husks and seeds, hydrolysed yeast (source of manno-oligo-saccharides), marigold extract (source of lutein). ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 11400 IU, Vitamin D3: 1000 IU, E1 (Iron): 42 mg, E2 (Iodine): 3.3 mg, E4 (Copper): 8 mg, E5 (Manganese): 55 mg, E6 (Zinc): 181 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.08 mg - Preservatives - Antioxidants. ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS: Protein: 25% - Fat content: 20% - Crude ash: 6.9% - Crude fibres: 1.6% - Per kg: EPA/DHA: 3 g - Sodium: 4 g - Potassium: 7 g - Omega 3 fatty acids: 7 g - Omega 6 fatty acids: 35.2 g - Metabolisable energy: 4110 kcal.


----------



## Lilylass

Nannyrosie said:


> Thankyou for your reply. What ingredients would you say was not good in this food please.
> *Ingredients*
> COMPOSITION: rice, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, maize, hydrolysed animal proteins, yeasts, egg powder, beet pulp, soya oil, minerals, vegetable fibres, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, psyllium husks and seeds, hydrolysed yeast (source of manno-oligo-saccharides), marigold extract (source of lutein). ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 11400 IU, Vitamin D3: 1000 IU, E1 (Iron): 42 mg, E2 (Iodine): 3.3 mg, E4 (Copper): 8 mg, E5 (Manganese): 55 mg, E6 (Zinc): 181 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.08 mg - Preservatives - Antioxidants. ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS: Protein: 25% - Fat content: 20% - Crude ash: 6.9% - Crude fibres: 1.6% - Per kg: EPA/DHA: 3 g - Sodium: 4 g - Potassium: 7 g - Omega 3 fatty acids: 7 g - Omega 6 fatty acids: 35.2 g - Metabolisable energy: 4110 kcal.



Personally, I want the protein (whether meat or fish) to be the 1st listed ingredient - they have to list highest % to lowest, so I want more meat than 'other stuff'

It also lists just 'poultry' rather than naming the protein - it will therefore vary in batches / seasons depending on availability & cost. My dog is fine with chicken but doesn't do great with turkey (the odd meal is fine but not regularly) and duck (and other meats) go straight through

It has maize in which I personally feel doesn't really belong in pet food, along with wheat & gluten

Animal fats - what are these? What animal do they come from? Again maybe not important for some but for those who have dogs with allergies / intolerances it's vital to know exactly what's in a product (and even for those who don't - surely you want to know what's in what you're feeding!)

I don't personally like hydrolysed products & there are several in it
Rice - don't personally have an issue with this but others do prefer to avoid all grains
Sorry .....


----------



## Nannyrosie

Lilylass said:


> Personally, I want the protein (whether meat or fish) to be the 1st listed ingredient - they have to list highest % to lowest, so I want more meat than 'other stuff'
> 
> It also lists just 'poultry' rather than naming the protein - it will therefore vary in batches / seasons depending on availability & cost. My dog is fine with chicken but doesn't do great with turkey (the odd meal is fine but not regularly) and duck (and other meats) go straight through
> 
> It has maize in which I personally feel doesn't really belong in pet food, along with wheat & gluten
> 
> Animal fats - what are these? What animal do they come from? Again maybe not important for some but for those who have dogs with allergies / intolerances it's vital to know exactly what's in a product (and even for those who don't - surely you want to know what's in what you're feeding!)
> 
> I don't personally like hydrolysed products & there are several in it
> Rice - don't personally have an issue with this but others do prefer to avoid all grains
> Sorry .....


Thank you for you reply. You just think if it's been recommended by the Vets it would be a food that are good for your animal. 
At the moment he have started to gain the weight and don't look so skinny, his motions are also solid so I will keep him on it a bit longer.
We got him a bag of the Taste of the wild. But we can't very often get it from our local pet shop. 
The price of this food is £58 for a 14kg bag which is about the cost of the Taste of the wild one as well.

Many thanks for your feed back.


----------



## Lilylass

Nannyrosie said:


> Thank you for you reply. You just think if it's been recommended by the Vets it would be a food that are good for your animal.
> At the moment he have started to gain the weight and don't look so skinny, his motions are also solid so I will keep him on it a bit longer.
> We got him a bag of the Taste of the wild. But we can't very often get it from our local pet shop.
> The price of this food is £58 for a 14kg bag which is about the cost of the Taste of the wild one as well.
> 
> Many thanks for your feed back.


They often do settle things & are a complete diet but IMHO not what I'd want them on forever if there are other alternatives

Don't rush it & try anything new slowly & one ingredient at a time & then you'll easily be able to identify any problems

However if you need to leave him on it then its not the end of the world


----------



## Karen_M

I'm still reading my way through this thread and its been extremely helpful.

Sixstar, you've put a lot of work into the information and I thank you.

We are due to pick our Dalmatian pup up on 2nd of July, I've emailed the breeder to see what she has been feeding him on and I know that she is giving us a supply of said food to start off with.

Does anyone have any recommendations on what I should try him on? The breeder is wonderful so I'm hopeful what she's feeding him is acceptable to start off with but I'd like opinions from others. Many thanks!


----------



## hackertime

What food is currently being fed.???


----------



## Karen_M

hackertime said:


> What food is currently being fed.???


They are being fed on Purina Beta :Banghead
Obviously she is the breeder and that's her choice, I won't judge!

But I would like my little lad to be on something more substantial.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum22

SixStar said:


> The old Dry Dog Food Index has been rather out of date for a while now, with lots of information hidden in the all the pages - so I've redone it, and hopefully made it easier to find all the different information - the way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> I have also tried to make it fairer and more balanced than the old Index by adding a couple of different varieties from those brands that have a range of varying quality.
> 
> The Wet Dog Food Index can be found here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...pdated-wet-dog-food-index.html#post1062906658
> 
> * * * * *
> I've based the below information on a *25kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels* and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the largest pack size available.
> 
> **_Please note the RDA and feedings costs are now based on a 25kg dog, not a 15kg as previously._**
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green - these are the dry foods that I consider to be of very good quality. They have a high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are my ''middle of the road foods''. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs.
> 
> Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. Foods in this group may be high in cereals, have a low meat content or contain added sugars, artificial additives, carcinogens etc.
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION*
> *Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. *
> *I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist*​





SixStar said:


> *WAFCOL (large/giant breed, salmon & potato)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £40
> *Price per kilo:* £3.33
> *Suggested daily amount:* 395g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.33
> 
> *Ingredients:* Potato (34%), salmon (24%), salmon meal (13%), whole lupin, seaweed (6%), sunflower oil, salmon oil (2%), salmon digest (1.8%), minerals, vitamins, mannanoligosaccharides, fructooligosaccharides, glucosamine (340mg/kg), MSM, chondroitin
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAFCOL (chicken & corn)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £35.99
> *Price per kilo:* £2,99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 395g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.19
> 
> *Ingredients:* Corn (maize) (59%), poultry meal (21%), soya, soya hulls, seaweed (3.4%), sunflower oil, poultry digest, minerals, mannoligosaccharides, vitamins, brewers yeast
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAFCOL (vegetarian)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £45.99
> *Price per kilo:* £3.06
> *Suggested daily amount:* 420g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.31
> 
> *Ingredients:* Whole wheat flour, soya, wheat bran, vegetable oil, maize flour, yeast, vitamins, minerals.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAGG (chicken & vegetables)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £10
> *Price per kilo:* 38p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 500g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 41p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Wheat, meat meal, wheat feed, maize, poultry fat, digest, rice, beet pulp, chicken meat meal (min 4%), linseed, peas, carrots, lucerne, minerals, yeast, citrus extract, yucca extract.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS (turkey & rice)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £41.99
> *Price per kilo:* £2.79
> *Suggested daily amount:* 335g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 95p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Brown rice (38%), turkey (30%) (turkey meat meal, turkey gravy), barley (17%), sugar beet pulp (6%), rapeseed oil (3%), whole linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), minerals, yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract, seaweed (0.5%)
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS (salmon & potato)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £41.99
> *Price per kilo:* £2.79
> *Suggested daily amount:* 335g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 95p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Salmon fish meal (26%), potato starch (26%), sorghum (19%), barley (10%), rapeseed oil (7%), sugar beet pulp (6%), whole linseed (4%), alfalfa (1%), minerals (includes yucca extract, marigold meal, rosemary extract), seaweed (0.5%)
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, rabbit & vegetables)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £35.99
> *Price per kilo:* £3.59
> *Suggested daily amount:* 320g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.16
> 
> *Ingredients:* Rabbit (rabbit meal meal, rabbit gravy 37%) , sweet potato (30%), potato (14%), pea starch(4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), beet pulp (2%), rapeseed oil (2%), yeasts, carrot (1%), minerals, tomato powder (0.5%), seaweed meal (0.5%), herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WOLF OF WILDERNESS (green fields, lamb)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £39.90
> *Price per kilo:* £3.32
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 99p
> 
> *Ingredients: *Fresh chicken meat (41%), dried potato, poultry protein (12%, partially dried and hydrolysed), dried lamb protein (8%), dried beet pulp (desugared), linseed, poultry fat, dried brewers yeast, dried egg, sodium chloride, fruits of the forest mixed berries (0.3%, dried: cranberries, blackcurrants, raspberries, elderberries), herbs (0.2%, dried: mugwort, St. John's wort, nettle leaves, camomile, common yarrow, coltsfoot, dandelion root), yeast extract (dried, = 0.2% beta-glucanes and mannan-oligosaccharides), dried apple, chicory inulin (0.1%), salmon oil, sunflower oil
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *ZIWIPEAK (daily dog cuisine, venison)*
> _Air dried_
> 
> *Price (5kg):* £82.99
> *Price per kilo:* £16.59
> *Suggested daily amount:* 140g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.37
> 
> *Ingredients:* Venison meat (min 50%, including up to 3% ground bone), hoki fish (min 12%), venison offal [(liver, tripe, lung, heart and kidney] min 28%), new zealand green lipped mussel (min 3%), lecithin, chicory inulin, dried kelp, parsley, vitamins, chelated minerals.


What do you think of Growling Tums Sixstar? I'm looking for a lower fat hypoallergenic foot for my Yorkie and Morkie aged 5 & 4.


----------



## FionasDogs

Any views on the best puppy weaning food? Gundog puppies?


----------



## Lilylass

FionasDogs said:


> Any views on the best puppy weaning food? Gundog puppies?


Like many on here, I don't tend to both with puppy / junior foods & go straight to adult - if you compare the composition of a puppy / adult food in the same brand & flavour, there's often very little difference 

It depends on your budget and dog - some of the very good, high meat content foods don't suit some dogs and although more expensive to start with, you generally need to feed less so they often work out the same / not much difference in price overall.

It also depends on whether you're going to feed kibble only or mix with wet ..... I feed a mid range kibble - but she gets good wets mixed so I'm happy that brings the meat content up - we use a 1/3 dry to 2/3 wet ratio

If I only fed kibble, I'd want a much higher meat content one

HTH


----------



## FionasDogs

Thanks for the reply LilyLass. 
My IRWS is hopefully expecting puppies at the end of August so I'm planning ahead. My other dogs are raw fed so I'm maybe thinking of weaning on nutriment or natural instinct. Although I guess that the majority of new puppy owners won't want raw so a really good quality kibble is second best. My IRWS was weaned on Orijen.


----------



## Jaegerstriker

What's the views on my current food. Don't know if it's any good for him. Seems like It is

It's what was recommended by the local pet food farmer thingy guy. A shop that sells all sorts for animals lul


----------



## Lilylass

Jaegerstriker said:


> What's the views on my current food. Don't know if it's any good for him. Seems like It is
> 
> It's what was recommended by the local pet food farmer thingy guy. A shop that sells all sorts for animals lul


It's one of the generic foods that are sold under various own brands - I've used the fish & rice one before

It's fine - nothing special (too low meat content for that) but nothing nasty in it either

Depending on how much you pay, this is something similar

http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/country...=775a383afddf0b09bbea319a530f92ca&fo_s=gplauk


----------



## VickynHolly

New dry food being sold on zooplus http://t.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/alpha_spirit/grain_free/571242
Added a small bag into the basket to try.


----------



## Bobbie

That looks interesting let us know how it goes and if it's sloppy in and out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum

VickynHolly said:


> New dry food being sold on zooplus http://t.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/alpha_spirit/grain_free/571242
> Added a small bag into the basket to try.


Be interested to see what this is like - typically ive just done my months zooplus order !

Photos would be fab if you can


----------



## kitty25

We have a local dog food company called Symply. I would be really grateful if you could let me know what you think of it, as we have been recommended it from one of our clients.

*ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS*
Protein
22%
Fat Content
12%
Crude Fibre
4%
Crude Ash
7%
Omega-6 Linoleic Acid
5.1%
*COMPOSITION*
Dried Turkey (min. 26%)
White Rice (min. 26%)
Brown Rice
Oats
Sunflower Oil
Beet Pulp
Turkey Digest
Minerals
Dried Egg
Seaweed

*NUTRITIONAL ADDITIVES*
Vitamin A
15,630 IU
Vitamin C
198 mg
Vitamin D3
2,315 IU
Vitamin E
231 IU
Biotin
1,481 mcg
Trace Elements
:
Ferrous sulphate monohydrate
617.28 mg
Calcium iodate anhydrous
3.03 mg
Cupric sulphate pentahydrate
44.44 mg
Manganous sulphate monohydrate
136 mg
Zinc sulphate monohydrate
231.50 mg
Sodium selenite
0.51 mg
*FEEDING GUIDE*
Each dog is unique and the optimal feeding amount can vary significantly depending on many factors including age, activity, metabolism and environment. As a starting point we suggest you look towards the lower end of our scale and adjust accordingly.

http://www.symplypetfoods.co.uk/dog/dry-food/adult-turkey-rice

Thank you
Elaine


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Be interested to see what this is like - typically ive just done my months zooplus order !
> 
> Photos would be fab if you can


Just did my order today so will post photos when it gets here 
I'm thinking of adding it to dry food sometimes, makes abit of a change from wet. I'm hoping Ted likes it!.


----------



## VickynHolly

@Westie Mum 
Bit smaller than I thought and softer as well. Would make great training treats though.


----------



## SixStar

Oh that looks interesting @VickynHolly - are they in single little trays?


----------



## Westie Mum

Thank you @VickynHolly - might order some next time I do a zooplus order. My Lucy might eat it if it's soft-ish.

The multi meat one is not an option but fish might be ok.

How many little trays do you get in a box ? And do they have a long expiry date ?


----------



## Bobbie

Yes can you squash them with your fingers?


----------



## VickynHolly

@SixStar yes single trays, means I can store it in the dog cupboard instead of the dog bin!.

@Westie Mum i hope Lucy eats it, Ted likes it and has not refused it so far. He is not a dry fan and sometimes refuses to eat some brands, or eats it and then goes off it, he likes Acana Pacifica and Applaws, doesn't mind some of the Millie's ones.
I got 8 little trays. I threw the box out, but I just looked in the recycling and I can't find a date on it (only had a quick look as I must get ready for work) the trays don't seem to have a date on them either.

@Bobbie yes I can squash them with my fingers. Dogs output is fine, I was actually worried about Holly as she has had a funny tummy (not due to this food, it started last week, and she has been on medication for it) but her tummy has gone back to normal.


----------



## Bobbie

thanks for that as Bracken has a sensitive tum so think I might give the fish one a go.


----------



## Westie Mum

Thanks 

It's not a zooplus exclusive either, comes up on a few UK websites.

They have their own website aswell with more info http://www.aspiritpetfood.com/web/products/dog-food/

18 month shelf life aswell apparently.


----------



## Lilylass

kitty25 said:


> We have a local dog food company called Symply. I would be really grateful if you could let me know what you think of it, as we have been recommended it from one of our clients.
> 
> *ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS*
> Protein
> 22%
> Fat Content
> 12%
> Crude Fibre
> 4%
> Crude Ash
> 7%
> Omega-6 Linoleic Acid
> 5.1%
> *COMPOSITION*
> Dried Turkey (min. 26%)
> White Rice (min. 26%)
> Brown Rice
> Oats
> Sunflower Oil
> Beet Pulp
> Turkey Digest
> Minerals
> Dried Egg
> Seaweed
> 
> *NUTRITIONAL ADDITIVES*
> Vitamin A
> 15,630 IU
> Vitamin C
> 198 mg
> Vitamin D3
> 2,315 IU
> Vitamin E
> 231 IU
> Biotin
> 1,481 mcg
> Trace Elements
> :
> Ferrous sulphate monohydrate
> 617.28 mg
> Calcium iodate anhydrous
> 3.03 mg
> Cupric sulphate pentahydrate
> 44.44 mg
> Manganous sulphate monohydrate
> 136 mg
> Zinc sulphate monohydrate
> 231.50 mg
> Sodium selenite
> 0.51 mg
> *FEEDING GUIDE*
> Each dog is unique and the optimal feeding amount can vary significantly depending on many factors including age, activity, metabolism and environment. As a starting point we suggest you look towards the lower end of our scale and adjust accordingly.
> 
> http://www.symplypetfoods.co.uk/dog/dry-food/adult-turkey-rice
> 
> Thank you
> Elaine


It'd be an Orange for me - it's not got a huge amount of meat in it & there's a fair bit of grains (white & brown rice and oats)

Decent, 'middle of the road' food - really depends how much you're paying for it?

Alternatives with similar ingredients would be:

Wainwrights http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...plete-dog-food-with-turkey-and-rice-33341p--1 at £43 for 15kg 
Greenwoods http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/greenwoods/adult/429937 £32 for 12kg


----------



## soulful dog

kitty25 said:


> We have a local dog food company called Symply. I would be really grateful if you could let me know what you think of it, as we have been recommended it from one of our clients.
> 
> http://www.symplypetfoods.co.uk/dog/dry-food/adult-turkey-rice
> 
> Thank you
> Elaine


It's not been added to the original list, but there is already a post answering a query about the Lamb & Rice variety of this food.



SixStar said:


> * SYMPLY (lamb & rice)*
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £49.99
> *Price per kilo:* £4.16
> *Suggested daily amount:* 350g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.47
> 
> *Ingredients:* Dried lamb (min 26%), white rice (min 26%), brown rice, sunflower oil (min 9%), beet pulp, lamb digest, dried egg, minerals.
> 
> Very average and run of the mill really


If you compare it to the generic food that is sold online under the Country Kibble name, the ingredients might be slightly better quality, but there isn't a great deal to choose between the two. The big difference is price, Symply seems vastly over-priced.

Symply Adult Turkey & Rice 12kg £48.99
Dried Turkey (26%), White Rice (26%), Brown Rice, Oats, Sunflower Oil, Beet Pulp, Turkey Digest, Minerals, Dried Egg, Seaweed
(Protein 22%, Fat Content 12%, Crude Fibre 4%, Crude Ash 7%, Omega-6 Linoleic Acid 5.1%)

Country Kibble Turkey & Rice 12kg £24.99
Rice (26%), Turkey Meal (26%), Oats, Freshly Prepared Turkey, Whole Linseed, Turkey Gravy, Turkey Fat, Beet Pulp, Alfalfa, Minerals, Vitamins, Natural Seaweed, Omega 3 Supplement, Chicory Extract, Calcium Carbonate, Yucca Extract, Dandelion.
(Protein 21%, Oils & Fats 10%, Crude Fibres 4%, Crude Ash 7%, Moisture 8.5%, NFE 49.5%, Omega 6 1.9%, Omega 3 0.7%)

Edit: Ooops beaten to it by Lilylass


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> @Westie Mum
> Bit smaller than I thought and softer as well. Would make great training treats though.
> View attachment 277850
> View attachment 277851
> View attachment 277852


mmmm interesting! 

Another who's just done her monthly order (and really must stick to one this month - there were 5 in total last month :Nailbiting) but may stick some in my trolley for the next one!

Is the smell really strong?


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> It'd be an Orange for me - it's not got a huge amount of meat in it & there's a fair bit of grains (white & brown rice and oats)
> 
> Decent, 'middle of the road' food - really depends how much you're paying for it?
> 
> Alternatives with similar ingredients would be:
> 
> Wainwrights http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...plete-dog-food-with-turkey-and-rice-33341p--1 at £43 for 15kg
> Greenwoods http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/greenwoods/adult/429937 £32 for 12kg


My Poppy came from the breeders on Symply food - she refused to eat it once home!

Very average food IMO.



Lilylass said:


> mmmm interesting!
> 
> Another who's just done her monthly order (and really must stick to one this month - there were 5 in total last month :Nailbiting) but may stick some in my trolley for the next one!
> 
> Is the smell really strong?


Could be perfect for Maisie - no potato !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Could be perfect for Maisie - no potato !


That's what I was wondering 

Reason for asking about the smell (aside from me baulking a bit at the wet fish foods!) - is that my mum is allergic to fish  Maisie sometimes stays with her during the week & my mum can just about handle her current fish kibble but anything much stronger would be a bit much to ask I think!

It looks nice


----------



## VickynHolly

It was very smelly when it came out of the box, but less so once I got rid of the box. I wouldn't say it is any worse than any other wet/dry foods mine have had.


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's not a zooplus exclusive either, comes up on a few UK websites.
> 
> They have their own website aswell with more info http://www.aspiritpetfood.com/web/products/dog-food/
> 
> 18 month shelf life aswell apparently.


Oops I see it is 7 trays, I think I counted the one I had opened twice 
Mine like the stick treats as well.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> It was very smelly when it came out of the box, but less so once I got rid of the box. I wouldn't say it is any worse than any other wet/dry foods mine have had.


Thanks - might get a pack to try here & could always keep some other kibble if she goes there

Oddly, if I use the link you gave, it works - but if I try to go into it from the Zooplus site (I have other stuff in my basket already!), when I click on Alpha Spirit the page that opens is just full of other products!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> That's what I was wondering
> 
> Reason for asking about the smell (aside from me baulking a bit at the wet fish foods!) - is that my mum is allergic to fish  Maisie sometimes stays with her during the week & my mum can just about handle her current fish kibble but anything much stronger would be a bit much to ask I think!
> 
> It looks nice


Ahhhh yeah I remember you said before about your mum. I could always send you one once I've ordered.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Ahhhh yeah I remember you said before about your mum. I could always send you one once I've ordered.


Ohhhhhh if you're def ordering & could spare one, that would be absolutely wonderful  - obviously happy to cover the cost of it & postage etc  - as well as the smell for mum, it would be great to try from a Maisie POV without buying a whole box as well as, well bless her, she can be a little errrrr *difficult* in the tummy dept!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhhh if you're def ordering & could spare one, that would be absolutely wonderful  - obviously happy to cover the cost of it & postage etc  - as well as the smell for mum, it would be great to try from a Maisie POV without buying a whole box as well as, well bless her, she can be a little errrrr *difficult* in the tummy dept!


Its not a problem to send you one, be a week or so before I order though (you seen last weeks shopping lol) as like you say, might not suit Maisie .... And to be fair, Lucy may turn her nose up aswell!

Be great for me if Lucy likes it as would save a fortune on solely wet food and Oscar may even be able to have it too !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Its not a problem to send you one, be a week or so before I order though (you seen last weeks shopping lol) as like you say, might not suit Maisie .... And to be fair, Lucy may turn her nose up aswell!
> 
> Be great for me if Lucy likes it as would save a fortune on solely wet food and Oscar may even be able to have it too !


You're wonderful  TU


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum have you tried Platinum for Lucy, if she doesn't like dry kibble? It's semi-moist, a bit like fudge in consistency really. Drop them an email and they'll send some free samples - http://www.platinum.co.uk/service/food-sample.html

Mine really like the pork & greens one - the other two flavours were popular too, but they have grain in.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum have you tried Platinum for Lucy, if she doesn't like dry kibble? It's semi-moist, a bit like fudge in consistency really. Drop them an email and they'll send some free samples - http://www.platinum.co.uk/service/food-sample.html
> 
> Mine really like the pork & greens one - the other two flavours were popular too, but they have grain in.


I didn't realise they did a pork one. I brought some of their treats last year at Crufts which were the same consistency but didn't get the food as it had rice so thought they all did. Thank you, it's worth asking for samples to try 

Although - she does very occasional eat kibble. I still buy the odd little bag for training treats for Poppy. If OH feeds them on a weekend morning, he forgets about wet sometimes (if I haven't left it out with a big note waving at him ) and she gobbles it up.

The next day I give it her and she walks away ....... Fussy madam !


----------



## Westie Mum

VickynHolly said:


> @SixStar yes single trays, means I can store it in the dog cupboard instead of the dog bin!.
> 
> @Westie Mum i hope Lucy eats it, Ted likes it and has not refused it so far. He is not a dry fan and sometimes refuses to eat some brands, or eats it and then goes off it, he likes Acana Pacifica and Applaws, doesn't mind some of the Millie's ones.
> I got 8 little trays. I threw the box out, but I just looked in the recycling and I can't find a date on it (only had a quick look as I must get ready for work) the trays don't seem to have a date on them either.
> 
> @Bobbie yes I can squash them with my fingers. Dogs output is fine, I was actually worried about Holly as she has had a funny tummy (not due to this food, it started last week, and she has been on medication for it) but her tummy has gone back to normal.


Is the food still going down well ? Going to do my Zooplus order at the weekend


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Is the food still going down well ? Going to do my Zooplus order at the weekend


Yes, both still like it, and good poo's


----------



## Westie Mum

VickynHolly said:


> Yes, both still like it, and good poo's


Thank you, glad it's still going well !

Have ordered some


----------



## snickypoo

Can someone please advise me on my 9 week old husky puppy's food? I brought her home on Weds and she has had runny poos ever since, I'm still feeding her the food she was weaned on to by the breeder, I'm sure this food is causing her tummy issues, its called Purina Pro Plan Puppy Sensitive Skin, my pup hasn't got sensitive skin, nor had her litter mates, when I asked the breeder what made her decide on this food for them, she said it was because one of her adults (4 yr old husky) was still on this food and was doing well on it, and she says husky's are very sensitive. I don't think this food is suiting my pup at all, and she doesn't seem to enjoy it. 
I have looked on the index and I couldn't find this food, I dont think it is particularly great quality, could you advise me on something more suitable for my husky pup please? Thanks.


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> Can someone please advise me on my 9 week old husky puppy's food? I brought her home on Weds and she has had runny poos ever since, I'm still feeding her the food she was weaned on to by the breeder, I'm sure this food is causing her tummy issues, its called Purina Pro Plan Puppy Sensitive Skin, my pup hasn't got sensitive skin, nor had her litter mates, when I asked the breeder what made her decide on this food for them, she said it was because one of her adults (4 yr old husky) was still on this food and was doing well on it, and she says husky's are very sensitive. I don't think this food is suiting my pup at all, and she doesn't seem to enjoy it.
> I have looked on the index and I couldn't find this food, I dont think it is particularly great quality, could you advise me on something more suitable for my husky pup please? Thanks.


It could be the change that's upsetting her tum as it is a very stressful time for them

Its one of the reasons it's generally advised to leave them on the good they come on for a few weeks before changing & TBH I'd be very reluctant to change foods so soon after bringing her home

I'd ask the breeder if she had an upset tum she there & if not it's more likely to be the change of surroundings & routine that's put her a bit off kilter


----------



## Guest

Could also be the water if you live in a different area to the breeder.


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> It could be the change that's upsetting her tum as it is a very stressful time for them
> 
> Its one of the reasons it's generally advised to leave them on the good they come on for a few weeks before changing & TBH I'd be very reluctant to change foods so soon after bringing her home
> 
> *I'd ask the breeder *if she had an upset tum she there & if not it's more likely to be the change of surroundings & routine that's put her a bit off kilter


I don't want to come on to a public forum and bad mouth the breeder, but, I will say, that I have lost trust in her since finding out that she has lied to me about really important health stuff regarding the puppies, now, if I were to ask her if Luna had upset tum before she came to me, I wouldn't trust her to tell me the truth.

I would definitely agree with you about changing a puppies food so early on, but, I don't know 100% what I'm giving her, the food she came home with was tied up in a carrier bag, not a manufacturers bag, (with no instructions telling me how many meals she's been having and how much at each meal) I had to email her to ask her, she doesn't answer phone calls or texts, only emails, she finally replied 36 hrs later! 

I suppose the point I'm trying to make is, the carrier bag of food I got from the breeder could be anything, she says it is Pro Plan Puppy, it could be B&Ms own brand, for the reason explained above, I don't now trust anything she tells me, so, if this food happens to be not what I was led to believe, and I buy more pro plan puppy thinking it is, I could inadvertently change her food, if you know what I mean? 

What I was thinking was, as she has an upset tum anyway, it might be a good opportunity to get her on to a better quality food?
I'm taking her to the vets this afternoon, she has got fleas so big, I think they've been microchipped and she's showing signs of worm infestation. The breeder told me that the pups had been health checked by a vet at birth, 2wks, 4wks, 6wks and 8wks and the vet had fleaed and wormed them regularly, I only found out after bringing puppy home, that, the vet the breeder uses is also my vet,I rang them to find out when they were due to be fleaed and wormed again and was told, they had never fleaed or wormed them, the first and only time they saw the pups was last week when they had their 1st injection! They had never wormed or fleaed them? Could a worm infestation cause upset tum too? 
Honestly this baby has come to me with some issues, to be honest, I am struggling with, not her fault, obviously, but, this thread is not the right place to talk about it. 

Sorry for the gargantuan novel like post, I'm feeling really sat on at the moment, and very annoyed that after all the research and preparation into this pup, I have found myself in this position


----------



## SixStar

@snickypoo if the current food isn't agreeing with her and you have no way of knowing if the food is what she says it is, or if it agreed with Luna whilst at the breeders - then, whilst not ideal, I think you'll just have to cut your looses, deal with the upset tum and change onto something else. Onto what exactly would depend on many things - budget, where you wish to purchase it from, ingredients preferences etc - but whatever you go for, I would personally give her a few days of Pro Kolin alongside, to help her tum with the sudden change.

And of course, I'm sure you don't need me to tell you, an upset tum lasting longer than a day in a puppy, should be promptly checked by your vet.


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> I don't want to come on to a public forum and bad mouth the breeder, but, I will say, that I have lost trust in her since finding out that she has lied to me about really important health stuff regarding the puppies, now, if I were to ask her if Luna had upset tum before she came to me, I wouldn't trust her to tell me the truth.
> 
> I would definitely agree with you about changing a puppies food so early on, but, I don't know 100% what I'm giving her, the food she came home with was tied up in a carrier bag, not a manufacturers bag, (with no instructions telling me how many meals she's been having and how much at each meal) I had to email her to ask her, she doesn't answer phone calls or texts, only emails, she finally replied 36 hrs later!
> 
> I suppose the point I'm trying to make is, the carrier bag of food I got from the breeder could be anything, she says it is Pro Plan Puppy, it could be B&Ms own brand, for the reason explained above, I don't now trust anything she tells me, so, if this food happens to be not what I was led to believe, and I buy more pro plan puppy thinking it is, I could inadvertently change her food, if you know what I mean?
> 
> What I was thinking was, as she has an upset tum anyway, it might be a good opportunity to get her on to a better quality food?
> I'm taking her to the vets this afternoon, she has got fleas so big, I think they've been microchipped and she's showing signs of worm infestation. The breeder told me that the pups had been health checked by a vet at birth, 2wks, 4wks, 6wks and 8wks and the vet had fleaed and wormed them regularly, I only found out after bringing puppy home, that, the vet the breeder uses is also my vet,I rang them to find out when they were due to be fleaed and wormed again and was told, they had never fleaed or wormed them, the first and only time they saw the pups was last week when they had their 1st injection! They had never wormed or fleaed them? Could a worm infestation cause upset tum too?
> Honestly this baby has come to me with some issues, to be honest, I am struggling with, not her fault, obviously, but, this thread is not the right place to talk about it.
> 
> Sorry for the gargantuan novel like post, I'm feeling really sat on at the moment, and very annoyed that after all the research and preparation into this pup, I have found myself in this position


Where exactly did you find this 'breeder'?

Assuming they were on the assured breeder scheme then I certainly hope you're reporting them to the appropriate people!

I would not have accepted food in a carrier bag  - lord knows what it is as you say and tbh I've never yet come across a good breeder that would send pups away without being properly wormed at the appropriate times and with proper food / puppy pack with info etc

Given the above, then yes you might as well change 

It may well be worms that's causing an upset tum - tbh I'd go for something gentle on her tum just now and, for me, that would probably be wet just now as there's many more good wets around & they're easier to get - I find the Burns Penlan Farm range great for when Maisie has an upset tum - personally, I'd want to get her & her tum settled and then worry about what to feed long term later on


----------



## Team_Trouble

snickypoo said:


> I don't want to come on to a public forum and bad mouth the breeder, but, I will say, that I have lost trust in her since finding out that she has lied to me about really important health stuff regarding the puppies, now, if I were to ask her if Luna had upset tum before she came to me, I wouldn't trust her to tell me the truth.
> 
> I would definitely agree with you about changing a puppies food so early on, but, I don't know 100% what I'm giving her, the food she came home with was tied up in a carrier bag, not a manufacturers bag, (with no instructions telling me how many meals she's been having and how much at each meal) I had to email her to ask her, she doesn't answer phone calls or texts, only emails, she finally replied 36 hrs later!
> 
> I suppose the point I'm trying to make is, the carrier bag of food I got from the breeder could be anything, she says it is Pro Plan Puppy, it could be B&Ms own brand, for the reason explained above, I don't now trust anything she tells me, so, if this food happens to be not what I was led to believe, and I buy more pro plan puppy thinking it is, I could inadvertently change her food, if you know what I mean?
> 
> What I was thinking was, as she has an upset tum anyway, it might be a good opportunity to get her on to a better quality food?
> I'm taking her to the vets this afternoon, she has got fleas so big, I think they've been microchipped and she's showing signs of worm infestation. The breeder told me that the pups had been health checked by a vet at birth, 2wks, 4wks, 6wks and 8wks and the vet had fleaed and wormed them regularly, I only found out after bringing puppy home, that, the vet the breeder uses is also my vet,I rang them to find out when they were due to be fleaed and wormed again and was told, they had never fleaed or wormed them, the first and only time they saw the pups was last week when they had their 1st injection! They had never wormed or fleaed them? Could a worm infestation cause upset tum too?
> Honestly this baby has come to me with some issues, to be honest, I am struggling with, not her fault, obviously, but, this thread is not the right place to talk about it.
> 
> Sorry for the gargantuan novel like post, I'm feeling really sat on at the moment, and very annoyed that after all the research and preparation into this pup, I have found myself in this position


I don't have any food advice unfortunately, except to say Oliver is doing well on canagan. Just wanted to say how sorry I am your puppy is poorly and hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## VickynHolly

Anybody know somewhere that sells Acana as cheap as Zooplus?. Must be the fish one, and must be 6.8kg, cause I'm a fussy sod
Or has anyone fed Gentle?. I see they have a fish one out.
Or where can I get Canagan cheap?.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> Anybody know somewhere that sells Acana as cheap as Zooplus?. Must be the fish one, and must be 6.8kg, cause I'm a fussy sod
> Or has anyone fed Gentle?. I see they have a fish one out.
> Or where can I get Canagan cheap?.


Acana has always been more expensive on Zoofast for some reason although they sell most stuff cheaper

How much do you usually pay?

Monster have it for £39, Miscota for £35 (but have heard mixed reviews of them) & Pet Planet £37.50


----------



## Akela

Is there a comparison/Review of the top 'exceptional' foods? We've tried a variety over the years... including raw. Its difficult to get weight on my incredibly fussy wolfdog; Any other super fussy owners?? The best success we've had so far was to mix butchers choice wet food in with Purizon... typical that it takes adding some poorer quality stuff to get him to eat! Over the last couple years we moved from Orijen to Simpsons to Purizon due to the similar quality but for a cheaper price. I have ordered some Akela complete wet food as he seemed to like the sample I tried just as much as the butchers choice. I was considering trying Akela 80:20 so I can mix a tin of wet food with their dry.


----------



## SixStar

Akela said:


> Is there a comparison/Review of the top 'exceptional' foods? We've tried a variety over the years... including raw. Its difficult to get weight on my incredibly fussy wolfdog; Any other super fussy owners?? The best success we've had so far was to mix butchers choice wet food in with Purizon... typical that it takes adding some poorer quality stuff to get him to eat! Over the last couple years we moved from Orijen to Simpsons to Purizon due to the similar quality but for a cheaper price. I have ordered some Akela complete wet food as he seemed to like the sample I tried just as much as the butchers choice. I was considering trying Akela 80:20 so I can mix a tin of wet food with their dry.


I haven't done one, no.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Acana has always been more expensive on Zoofast for some reason although they sell most stuff cheaper
> 
> How much do you usually pay?
> 
> Monster have it for £39, Miscota for £35 (but have heard mixed reviews of them) & Pet Planet £37.50


I pay £37, but of course I get free postage every time.
I've never heard of Miscota. Is the company any good though?.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> I pay £37, but of course I get free postage every time.
> I've never heard of Miscota. Is the company any good though?.


You'd need to do some digging - as I said earlier I've seen mixed reviews so decided not to risk it for a couple of £s for what I was looking for


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> You'd need to do some digging - as I said earlier I've seen mixed reviews so decided not to risk it for a couple of £s for what I was looking for


Yeah I will do.
I guess zooplus has mixed reviews, but I've never had a problem with postage, like many do on here.
Just Acana stock levels!.


----------



## snickypoo

SixStar said:


> @snickypoo if the current food isn't agreeing with her and you have no way of knowing if the food is what she says it is, or if it agreed with Luna whilst at the breeders - then, whilst not ideal, I think you'll just have to cut your looses, deal with the upset tum and change onto something else. Onto what exactly would depend on many things - budget, where you wish to purchase it from, ingredients preferences etc - but whatever you go for, I would personally give her a few days of Pro Kolin alongside, to help her tum with the sudden change.
> 
> And of course, I'm sure you don't need me to tell you, an upset tum lasting longer than a day in a puppy, should be promptly checked by your vet.


Thanks for your reply SixStar, I took Luna to my vets this afternoon, I'm so upset to be honest, the poor little girl has fleas and is infested with worms, even though, the breeder swears the vet fleaed and wormed and health checked the puppies every two weeks, what she obviously didn't realise was, I use the same vet, the first time the vet saw the pups was at 8 wks when they had their injections, my pup has been fleaed and wormed today and it cost me £12, I cannot believe that this breeder was prepared to put the health of these pups at risk for such a pitiful sum of money 

Anyway, food wise, the vet more or less advised me to do the same as you advised, but to give her chicken and rice for a couple of days too. I have also been really concerned at the amount she has been drinking and weeing, the vet said it could be there is too high sodium content for her, so, I'm looking for a high protein, grain free, sodium free kibble, that works out at around £1-£1.10 a day to feed.

Back to the dry food index for me, it's a brilliant by the way, so informative, I'm sure to find something suitable for my little bundle of husky trouble! :Kiss Thanks again for your advice xx


----------



## snickypoo

KatieandOliver said:


> I don't have any food advice unfortunately, except to say Oliver is doing well on canagan. Just wanted to say how sorry I am your puppy is poorly and hope she is feeling better soon


Thanks, I don't think she has had the best start poor baby, but, she is under my vet now been properly fleaed and wormed for the first time in her life and I'm going to get her on some decent food, I will have a look at the one you have Oliver on, thanks for that xx


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> Where exactly did you find this 'breeder'?
> 
> Assuming they were on the assured breeder scheme then I certainly hope you're reporting them to the appropriate people!
> 
> *I would not have accepted food in a carrier bag * -* lord knows what it is as you say and tbh I've never yet come across a good breeder that would send pups away without being properly wormed at the appropriate times and with proper food / puppy pack with info etc *
> 
> Given the above, then yes you might as well change
> 
> It may well be worms that's causing an upset tum - tbh I'd go for something gentle on her tum just now and, for me, that would probably be wet just now as there's many more good wets around & they're easier to get - I find the Burns Penlan Farm range great for when Maisie has an upset tum - personally, I'd want to get her & her tum settled and then worry about what to feed long term later on


I got a puppy pack from her, it came in a large shopper with a zip so I couldn't actually see what was in the bag without opening it, and the evening I collected my pup I was running a bit late and when I got there she plonked the puppy in my arms handed my son the puppy pack and ushered us out of the door, she said her son was poorly and she didn't have time to chat, if I had any questions I could contact her, well I had questions as soon as I got home, I had no idea what this food was, when her next feed was due and how much she should have, I rang, I texted and emailed, I got an answer 36 hours later by email, it was at this point that I found fleas(huge fleas) on her and became concerned about worms, when I asked her when she last had the pups wormed and flea treated,(I didn't want to deflea or worm them if they had recently been done) she said her vet(her vet happened to be my vet too, un beknown to her!)she lied through her teeth,she said they had been fleaed and wormed every two weeks by the vet, however,my vet told me the first time the vet saw the pups was at 8 wks when they had their 1st vacs, who am I going to trust? My vet who I have been with for several years and trust with my most treasured possessions, or this breeder who has already lied to me? It's a no brainer isn't it? 

Anyway, cutting a very sorry, upsetting, long story short,which, incidentley, I haven't as it is still pretty long, I have been conned and lied to by this woman, who I was sure was a reputable breeder, I'm actually really embarrassed at how gullible I obviously am, the one time in my 55 yrs I got a puppy from a breeder and not a rescue and I got it so wrong My little pup hasn't had the best start in life, I will devote my life making sure the rest of her life is as good as it gets.

Thank you for your advice regarding feeding, I really appreciate your advice. xx


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> became concerned about worms, when I asked her when she last had the pups wormed and flea treated,(I didn't want to deflea or worm them if they had recently been done) she said her vet(her vet happened to be my vet too, un beknown to her!)she lied through her teeth,she said they had been fleaed and wormed every two weeks by the vet, however,my vet told me the first time the vet saw the pups was at 8 wks when they had their 1st vacs, who am I going to trust? My vet who I have been with for several years and trust with my most treasured possessions, or this breeder who has already lied to me? It's a no brainer isn't it?


Oh dear 

Assuming you live fairly close to her then if you have the same vet! I can't say we've ever been lucky enough to find the breeder we wanted to get a pup from anywhere near where we've lived - maybe that's a blessing in disguise though



snickypoo said:


> My little pup hasn't had the best start in life, I will devote my life making sure the rest of her life is as good as it gets.


 and this is the most important thing ..... yes, she's maybe not had the start you'd expected / hoped for - but she's got you now & has her whole life ahead & it will soon be forgotten 

If you're in the situation again, you'll know to be even more careful - eg spend months researching breeders, go to some shows and see how different breeders handles their animals/they behave/look etc, and make a shortlist of those you're interested in and then dig around online - ask for recommendations, check the pedigrees of their breeding stock / health checks etc etc


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> Oh dear
> 
> *Assuming you live fairly close to her then if you have the same vet! I can't say we've ever been lucky enough to find the breeder we wanted to get a pup from anywhere near where we've lived - maybe that's a blessing in disguise though*
> 
> and this is the most important thing ..... yes, she's maybe not had the start you'd expected / hoped for - but she's got you now & has her whole life ahead & it will soon be forgotten
> 
> If you're in the situation again, you'll know to be even more careful - eg spend months researching breeders, go to some shows and see how different breeders handles their animals/they behave/look etc, and make a shortlist of those you're interested in and then dig around online - ask for recommendations, check the pedigrees of their breeding stock / health checks etc etc


I was quite surprised to find the puppy I wanted so near to home, though that wasn't a factor when I decided on her, I did do a lot of reading up and research, it wasn't something I rushed into, I met Luna and her siblings, her mum and dad, and an older sister from a previous litter, they were seemed happy and healthy dogs, puppies alert and chunky, and I'm sorry to say, at that point, my heart took over my head, I didn't choose her really, she chose me I had two other litters to see, but, I cancelled and paid a deposit, I'm so glad I did, she is absolutely adorable, and it is a blessing that I the breeder and I use the same vets, otherwise, I might not have realised how badly infested with worms she was due to the proper care!

If I am ever in this situation again regarding choosing a breeder, I will definitely know what to do in the future, saying that, I think Luna will probably be my last dog from puppy, I'm getting a bit too old now for pups!






Here's the 'little trouble raiser' :Smug
I love her to bits!:Happy

That went completely wrong! The big pic was meant to be at the bottom!


----------



## Westie Mum

VickynHolly said:


> I've never heard of Miscota. Is the company any good though?.





Lilylass said:


> You'd need to do some digging - as I said earlier I've seen mixed reviews so decided not to risk it for a couple of £s for what I was looking for





VickynHolly said:


> Yeah I will do.
> I guess zooplus has mixed reviews, but I've never had a problem with postage, like many do on here.
> Just Acana stock levels!.


Did you order from Miscota in the end @VickynHolly ? I notice they sell Alpha Spirit aswell (although out of stock atm) a lot cheaper than zooplus or anywhere else!

Lucy, so far, is eating the Alpha Spirit (mixed with wet) and Poppy seems to like it aswell. Not tried Oscar yet, but if it's suitable for all 3 then I might try Miscota as its £36.14 from there for 9.5kg box, whereas zooplus and other sites are £58.99 !

Maybe because Miscota is a Spanish company and Alpha Spirit is made in Spain. Not sure.


----------



## Tillystar

I've ordered from Miscota before its can take up to 2 weeks to arrive but good value items just takes abit longer to arrive


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Did you order from Miscota in the end @VickynHolly ? I notice they sell Alpha Spirit aswell (although out of stock atm) a lot cheaper than zooplus or anywhere else!
> 
> Lucy, so far, is eating the Alpha Spirit (mixed with wet) and Poppy seems to like it aswell. Not tried Oscar yet, but if it's suitable for all 3 then I might try Miscota as its £36.14 from there for 9.5kg box, whereas zooplus and other sites are £58.99 !
> 
> Maybe because Miscota is a Spanish company and Alpha Spirit is made in Spain. Not sure.


No I never did.
I brought Orijen from zooplus instead, it doesn't cost much more than Acana anyway. Plus Ted is happily eating this one as well.
I'm glad Lucy is eating it, and Poppy.


----------



## Westie Mum

rachelholmes said:


> I've ordered from Miscota before its can take up to 2 weeks to arrive but good value items just takes abit longer to arrive


Thanks, it's good to know. Some of the reviews online aren't very good but then I know that I and a lot of people, only review if it's bad so doesn't always give a balanced view.

It's still out of stock anyway but might be an option for the future.



VickynHolly said:


> No I never did.
> I brought Orijen from zooplus instead, it doesn't cost much more than Acana anyway. Plus Ted is happily eating this one as well.
> I'm glad Lucy is eating it, and Poppy.


Ted has expensive tastes I see


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Ted has expensive tastes I see


Lol.
He came to us with a bag of Bakers and Butchers wet, I threw the bakers in the bin!.
He will eat Skinners. He didn't really take to Millie's, hated the Tracker and Salmon one.
He loves Applaws as well.
He loves all wet, to be fair he only has about 6-10 bits of kibble and he is happy with this.


----------



## Westie Mum

Big box of Alpha Spirit came today from zooplus.

Am rather impressed with how well packaged it is ..... Came in a normal zooplus brown box with a few airbag things but the Alpha Spirit box itself is double lined and then comes in sections of trays, all contained within their own lift out boxes so great for packing in the cupboard.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Is this a new Harrington's range? - http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/products/UK/adult-dog-food-grain-free

Appears to have slightly higher meat content than their other varieties too. Not bad really for a cheap emergency food when we've run out.


----------



## Spidei

Dogloverlou said:


> Is this a new Harrington's range? - http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/products/UK/adult-dog-food-grain-free
> 
> Appears to have slightly higher meat content than their other varieties too. Not bad really for a cheap emergency food when we've run out.


I think it is, Wilkos had it on an introductory offer and I brought some for the dogs to try, I'll have to see what they think tomorrow


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

@snickypoo Huskies are notorious for dicky tums , I had pretty much 6 months of the dire-rear with Blade until I finally swapped him onto raw and viola was gone!

When he was around 2 we swapped back onto kibble, and we used either Lukullus , Markus Muhle and the most recent was Taste of the wild. We swapped back onto raw a few months ago due to Skyla's allergies. I really rate Markus Muhle and I think it is one of the more afforable cold pressed kibbles.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/markus_muehle/muhle/521816


----------



## GLB

Hi, this post has been really helpful, thank you. We adopted a 2 yr old Staffordshire Bull Terrier at the weekend. Have no idea what he was fed at the rescue centre and have been feeding him Pedigree complete (*now hangs head in shame*) since he came home.
I've spent this morning reading through the list and people's comments and have narrowed the list down to the following which fit our budget best:
Applaws
James Wellbeloved
Arden Grange

Which of these should we go for? Are there any others with a similar price that I've missed?


----------



## Lilylass

GLB said:


> Hi, this post has been really helpful, thank you. We adopted a 2 yr old Staffordshire Bull Terrier at the weekend. Have no idea what he was fed at the rescue centre and have been feeding him Pedigree complete (*now hangs head in shame*) since he came home.
> I've spent this morning reading through the list and people's comments and have narrowed the list down to the following which fit our budget best:
> Applaws
> James Wellbeloved
> Arden Grange
> 
> Which of these should we go for? Are there any others with a similar price that I've missed?


You could have a look at Wainrights - pets at home own brand but decent & cheaper than the others you've mentioned

Lots of different flavours too so should be something he'll like!

Congrats on your new arrival


----------



## snickypoo

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> @snickypoo Huskies are notorious for dicky tums , I had pretty much 6 months of the dire-rear with Blade until I finally swapped him onto raw and viola was gone!
> 
> When he was around 2 we swapped back onto kibble, and we used either Lukullus , Markus Muhle and the most recent was Taste of the wild. We swapped back onto raw a few months ago due to Skyla's allergies. I really rate Markus Muhle and I think it is one of the more afforable cold pressed kibbles.
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/markus_muehle/muhle/521816


I have actually been contemplating raw feeding, but I'm worried I won't get the balance right and she won't get everything she needs also, I'm vegetarian and a bit squeamish with meat, I'm ok with mince and chops, but things like pig lung and cows wowsers would result in me having a dickier tum than Luna! :Vomit:Vomit

I had her at the vet last thursday, she advised me to feed her chicken and rice with prescription diet gastrointestinal wet for 5 days whilst introducing a fish based kibble, I chose wainwrights salmon and potato, up to now, there has been no improvement at all, she still had 'liquid poos':Grumpy poor baby, and thats with pro-kolin too!?
I'm beginning to wonder if she might be allergic to the chicken or rice? Would she be too young at 3 months to raw feed?
Thanks for the links, I'll definitely try these foods if there is no improvement with her soon, who knew feeding a pup would be such a mine field eh? 
Before I got Luna I'm sure I read somewhere that husky's don't poo as much as other breeds because they use up all the food they consume in energy?? :Meh All I can say to that is 'poppycock'! If pooping was an olympic sport, Luna would definitely be bringing home gold medals!!layful
Thanks for your advice, much appreciated. xx


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> I have actually been contemplating raw feeding, but I'm worried I won't get the balance right and she won't get everything she needs also, I'm vegetarian and a bit squeamish with meat, I'm ok with mince and chops, but things like pig lung and cows wowsers would result in me having a dickier tum than Luna! :Vomit:Vomit
> 
> I had her at the vet last thursday, she advised me to feed her chicken and rice with prescription diet gastrointestinal wet for 5 days whilst introducing a fish based kibble, I chose wainwrights salmon and potato, up to now, there has been no improvement at all, she still had 'liquid poos':Grumpy poor baby, and thats with pro-kolin too!?
> I'm beginning to wonder if she might be allergic to the chicken or rice? Would she be too young at 3 months to raw feed?
> Thanks for the links, I'll definitely try these foods if there is no improvement with her soon, who knew feeding a pup would be such a mine field eh?
> Before I got Luna I'm sure I read somewhere that husky's don't poo as much as other breeds because they use up all the food they consume in energy?? :Meh All I can say to that is 'poppycock'! If pooping was an olympic sport, Luna would definitely be bringing home gold medals!!layful
> Thanks for your advice, much appreciated. xx


Could be chicken or rice or anything in the wet food 

Could you cope with minced raw? There are several commerical ones on the market that are a complete diet and you just tip out the amount needed each day.

Not ideal long term (as it's a lot more expensive than DIY) but it would establish if it would suit her / what meats she can and maybe can't tolerate


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> Could be chicken or rice or anything in the wet food
> 
> Could you cope with minced raw? There are several commerical ones on the market that are a complete diet and you just tip out the amount needed each day.
> 
> Not ideal long term (as it's a lot more expensive than DIY) but it would establish if it would suit her / what meats she can and maybe can't tolerate


Yes, I could definitely deal with mince, my biggest worry is her not getting a balanced diet, but, if the commercial minces are complete it would be a good introduction to raw, and as you said a way of finding out which meats she can and can't eat.
I have been worried all weekend about the concoction of rice, chicken, etc, etc I have been giving her, and I agree, it could be any of the ingredients that don't agree with her, so, considering she has diahorrea bad anyway, I'm going to take her off all but pro-kolin and try some raw minces, have you any suggestions for where to get it from? Thanks for your help and advice. xx


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> Yes, I could definitely deal with mince, my biggest worry is her not getting a balanced diet, but, if the commercial minces are complete it would be a good introduction to raw, and as you said a way of finding out which meats she can and can't eat.
> I have been worried all weekend about the concoction of rice, chicken, etc, etc I have been giving her, and I agree, it could be any of the ingredients that don't agree with her, so, considering she has diahorrea bad anyway, I'm going to take her off all but pro-kolin and try some raw minces, have you any suggestions for where to get it from? Thanks for your help and advice. xx


Pets at home have the & I know the pet shop near my mum's does (fairly big store out of town not your average pet shop iykwim)

Nature menu have nice ones but you'd need to investigate delivery if ordering online https://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/natural-dog-food as not used them for frozen stuff

Good luck with it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I started raw feeding Blade when he was almost 6 months so I can't see any issue with it. To be honest at that age I would probably go for "complete" minces. Look at nutriment or your local raw suppliers may do their own complete meals. Literally comes in a tub and you tip it out , no need to see anything nasty!


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> Pets at home have the & I know the pet shop near my mum's does (fairly big store out of town not your average pet shop iykwim)
> 
> Nature menu have nice ones but you'd need to investigate delivery if ordering online https://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/natural-dog-food as not used them for frozen stuff
> 
> Good luck with it


Thanks Lilylass, I'm going to Pets at Home later so I'll have a look what they've got, thanks for the link too.


----------



## snickypoo

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I started raw feeding Blade when he was almost 6 months so I can't see any issue with it. To be honest at that age I would probably go for "complete" minces. Look at nutriment or your local raw suppliers may do their own complete meals. Literally comes in a tub and you tip it out , no need to see anything nasty!


I was reading an article about raw feeding last night and apparently puppies can be weaned on to raw providing its minced down carefully, as long as they can chew, they will be fine and my Luna has absolutely no problem with chewing, ask my kitchen rug......

I'm a bit befuddled again though now, I had a look at the Markus Muhle kibble you suggested to me and it looks really good, the reviews are, I would say, mostly positive, now, I don't know whether to go raw or try MM?:Banghead
I will have another look at both, I'm going to Pets at Home later to get some shampoo for her itchy skin so I'll see whats on offer raw wise there, and read some more about the MM, was there a particular variety that Blade preferred? There seems to only be two different flavours?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I just used the standard green bagged one for Blade  Do you know why she is itchy? That could be food related too


----------



## snickypoo

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I just used the standard green bagged one for Blade  *Do you know why she is itchy? That could be food related too *


I'm really hoping its not a food allergy, it's bad enough she has a sensitive tum without having sensitive skin too  She has always been an itchy pup right from the start, I put it down to her having fleas, we got rid of the fleas, and to be honest, the itchiness has got worse, but, I have a feeling it could be something to do with the chicken and rice, she has been on this more than anything else because of her tummy problem and it's not the most balanced diet for a growing pup really is it? I mean its ok for a few days, but Luna has been having it for 2 out of the 3 weeks I have had her.
If I remember rightly, when Koko had colitis last year, in the last few weeks before we lost her, she was eating chicken and rice too, in the end thats all she would eat and she got itchy flaky skin which is just what Luna has, its like dandruff  I'm hoping that now she is off all that chicken 'concoction' I had her on her skin will improve, today is the first full day she has just been fed kibble, salmon and potato, and, I dont want to get too hopeful, too soon, but, we've had a full day when her 'rear is'nt dire'!:Jawdrop I'm so chuffed, I cant stop kissing her and telling her how brilliant she is! She just looks at me as to say "Its a poo mum, just a poo":Bored

Anyway, I'm really hoping that when she gets settled on some decent food, her skin will settle down, if not, it's back to vets........again! :Grumpy


----------



## snickypoo

snickypoo said:


> I'm really hoping its not a food allergy, it's bad enough she has a sensitive tum without having sensitive skin too  She has always been an itchy pup right from the start, I put it down to her having fleas, we got rid of the fleas, and to be honest, the itchiness has got worse, but, I have a feeling it could be something to do with the chicken and rice, she has been on this more than anything else because of her tummy problem and it's not the most balanced diet for a growing pup really is it? I mean its ok for a few days, but Luna has been having it for 2 out of the 3 weeks I have had her.
> If I remember rightly, when Koko had colitis last year, in the last few weeks before we lost her, she was eating chicken and rice too, in the end thats all she would eat and she got itchy flaky skin which is just what Luna has, its like dandruff  I'm hoping that now she is off all that chicken 'concoction' I had her on her skin will improve, today is the first full day she has just been fed kibble, salmon and potato, and, *I dont want to get too hopeful, too soon, but, we've had a full day when her 'rear is'nt dire'!:Jawdrop I'm so chuffed,* I cant stop kissing her and telling her how brilliant she is! She just looks at me as to say "Its a poo mum, just a poo":Bored
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping that when she gets settled on some decent food, her skin will settle down, if not, it's back to vets........again! :Grumpy


After a full day of nice 'normal' poos, poor Luna has an exploding bum once again  I just don't know what triggered it this time, poor pup must feel awful having an upset tum all the time.


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> After a full day of nice 'normal' poos, poor Luna has an exploding bum once again  I just don't know what triggered it this time, poor pup must feel awful having an upset tum all the time.


 The problem with commercial kibbles as there will be a variety of ingredients in & any one of them could cause the issue 

Tbh the only way to really find out what she can / can't have is an elimination diet

I did it with home cooked as I could be sure exactly what was in it & then when I found what was ok looked for commercial foods that were very close

There are lots of good wet foods around & these often have less ingredients than kibbles so maybe go to that when you know what she can have

I'd prob try either fish & rice or fish & potato first as gentle on tum - if one works & the other doesn't you'd know what filler she can have which helps loads (eg mine is fine with rice but not potato)


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> The problem with commercial kibbles as there will be a variety of ingredients in & any one of them could cause the issue
> 
> Tbh the only way to really find out what she can / can't have is an elimination diet
> 
> I did it with home cooked as I could be sure exactly what was in it & then when I found what was ok looked for commercial foods that were very close
> 
> There are lots of good wet foods around & these often have less ingredients than kibbles so maybe go to that when you know what she can have
> 
> I'd prob try either fish & rice or fish & potato first as gentle on tum - if one works & the other doesn't you'd know what filler she can have which helps loads (eg mine is fine with rice but not potato)


In your opinion, would you say that wet food is easier to digest than dry? 
I'm really flummoxed by her 'explosions' TBH, because she isn't consistent, she'll have 3 runny poo's, followed by a normal one, then a another runny one, a full day of normal ones, then, like last night, explosive ones twice in the early hours, and two hours later, totally normal again?? Is this usual for a pup with food intolerance, or, could the fact that she is a snuffle snorting scavenger who is constantly trying to eat all manner of things from mud to snail shells be upsetting her tummy?:Vomit We have to watch her like a hawk, she will eat anything she can get her mouth around, 99.9 times out of 100 we get to her before she has actually eaten anything and remove whatever from her mouth, but, sometimes, she is just too quick for me, maybe this is part of her problem, I would rather it was this than her have food allergy's  
Thanks again for the info and your advice, as usual, you've been very helpful.


----------



## Muttly

I like Lily's Kitchen if you wanted a dry food: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/dog/dry-dog-food There isn't any crap in it and was created by an owner with a dog with allergies.
I use it as walk treats/his breakfast.

I feed raw in the evening. I started off with Nature's Menu complete meals, but did find he was pooing out all of the veg it contained, then eating his poo!
Now I do DIY raw, which he is doing very well on. Poo is near enough like clockwork! Twice a day, once in morning, once at night, easy to pick up.


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> In your opinion, would you say that wet food is easier to digest than dry?
> I'm really flummoxed by her 'explosions' TBH, because she isn't consistent, she'll have 3 runny poo's, followed by a normal one, then a another runny one, a full day of normal ones, then, like last night, explosive ones twice in the early hours, and two hours later, totally normal again?? Is this usual for a pup with food intolerance, or, could the fact that she is a snuffle snorting scavenger who is constantly trying to eat all manner of things from mud to snail shells be upsetting her tummy?:Vomit We have to watch her like a hawk, she will eat anything she can get her mouth around, 99.9 times out of 100 we get to her before she has actually eaten anything and remove whatever from her mouth, but, sometimes, she is just too quick for me, maybe this is part of her problem, I would rather it was this than her have food allergy's
> Thanks again for the info and your advice, as usual, you've been very helpful.


Yes wet is def easier imho - even now if Maisie has a really bad upset I'll use Burns Penlan Farm wet as it really is just chicken, carrot & rice!

On phone just now so will reply more later

One other thought - have you tried soaking her kibble?

Maisie always has hers soaked & I do believe it's gentler on the tum as any swelling is done before they eat it & their tum isn't having to work as hard to digest it


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> Yes wet is def easier imho - even now if Maisie has a really bad upset I'll use Burns Penlan Farm wet as it really is just chicken, carrot & rice!
> 
> On phone just now so will reply more later
> 
> One other thought - have you tried soaking her kibble?
> 
> Maisie always has hers soaked & I do believe it's gentler on the tum as any swelling is done before they eat it & their tum isn't having to work as hard to digest it


I will try soaking her kibble to see if it helps, I've also ordered her a 'thingy' (can't for the life of me think what it's called, blame it on 'puppy brain')  that you put in the food bowl to stop them gulping their food, Luna bolts her food and gives herself hiccups, that can't be great for her digestion either. Bless her little heart 

Did you find out exactly what Maisie could and couldn't tolerate?


----------



## snickypoo

Muttly said:


> I like Lily's Kitchen if you wanted a dry food: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/dog/dry-dog-food There isn't any crap in it and was created by an owner with a dog with allergies.
> I use it as walk treats/his breakfast.
> 
> I feed raw in the evening. I started off with Nature's Menu complete meals, but did find he was pooing out all of the veg it contained, then eating his poo!
> Now I do DIY raw, which he is doing very well on. Poo is near enough like clockwork! Twice a day, once in morning, once at night, easy to pick up.


Sorry, I'm a bit slow this evening :Wacky but, does Muttly have raw in the evening and kibble for breakfast or has my 'puppy brain' not understood what you were saying?  I must say, I'm liking the sound of raw feeding the more I hear about it, especially the twice a day, easy to pick up poos!!

Have you found it easy to raw feed? It is actually something that I really want to do for Luna, but I'm scared of taking the plunge, I've read so many articles and so much information about it that I've complicated the whole thing and fried my brain, I just need it simplifying again  I would love to hear what kind of things you feed Muttly and where you source it from etc, if you wouldn't mind? Thanks for your advice.xx


----------



## Lilylass

snickypoo said:


> I will try soaking her kibble to see if it helps, I've also ordered her a 'thingy' (can't for the life of me think what it's called, blame it on 'puppy brain')  that you put in the food bowl to stop them gulping their food, Luna bolts her food and gives herself hiccups, that can't be great for her digestion either. Bless her little heart
> 
> Did you find out exactly what Maisie could and couldn't tolerate?


Yes but it took a fairly long time - she's fine with chicken & fish (all kinds) but that's it 'meat' wise. Rice / pasta are fine but not potato!


----------



## Muttly

snickypoo said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit slow this evening :Wacky but, does Muttly have raw in the evening and kibble for breakfast or has my 'puppy brain' not understood what you were saying?  I must say, I'm liking the sound of raw feeding the more I hear about it, especially the twice a day, easy to pick up poos!!
> 
> Have you found it easy to raw feed? It is actually something that I really want to do for Luna, but I'm scared of taking the plunge, I've read so many articles and so much information about it that I've complicated the whole thing and fried my brain, I just need it simplifying again  I would love to hear what kind of things you feed Muttly and where you source it from etc, if you wouldn't mind? Thanks for your advice.xx


I was quite worried to start with from a nutrition point of view and getting it right 
Your puppy brain :Hilarious got it right yes . I feed the kibble in the morning because he won't eat a meal in the morning, so I feed him kibble on his walk and then put what's left in his kong with something else like a probiotic yoghurt or tiny bit of cheese, leftover meat, whatever. Just to tempt him.

I would rather he wasn't on kibble if I'm honest as I feel like I'm fighting with his teeth. I think the kibble makes them dirty, then of course bones and stuff clean them. His breeds are notorious for having bad teeth though I'm told. So think I'm doing ok, as his teeth are pretty good (just don't like it when I see dirt on them).

I find raw feeding easy yes, I do enjoy it too :Happy
I order from www.naturaw.co.uk they do the Nutriment complete if you want to try raw and are not confident on going straight to DIY and good to test if your dog gets on ok with raw. They have a really good range too.
Look here: http://www.naturaw.co.uk/product/beef/organic-beef-mince-450g/ just as an example, it details bone content (if any) and little tips on how to feed it. Like this one is no bone, so it's good to feed with a bone that day, or if they have had a high bone content meal for brekkie or the day before.

So far I have fed minces, a mixture of high and low bone content to balance it out, tripe (he loooves tripe and so good for them, but it does stink), he also has a couple of Lamb ribs a week (because he's little, they do others though). 
Chicken wings are great too, Muttly isn't a big fan though  You may have to hold it for bigger dogs, so they don't gobble it though.

I do make a veg mix for him to have once a week, which contains quite a lot of goodies for him, I got it from here, ill find the link. Some say they don't need veg, but I like to feed some and plus the other bits give him lots of other nutrients.
I feed a minced offal mix from Naturaw too, which is easy to just add to his dinner, but you can buy liver and kidney if they will eat it as it is (Mutly won't, it's an aquired taste). I also feed dried liver treats, which he does like.

I chuck a raw egg in his dinner (when I remember  ) and feed an oily fish once or twice a week. Like Sprats or the tinned mackerel/sardines supermarkets sell for humans.
Also the chicken or Turkey hearts he loves, I feed these once a week too.

On my next order, I'm going to get the chunks of meat too and try to feed these for brekkie, instead of the kibble, as I can chop em up and take them out on a walk.

There's a lot to feed and it sounds confusing, but it's what I love about it (and Muttly), so much variety. Also good for finding out if any type of meat or fish doesn't agree with them.
Don't worry too much about the balance of every meal, I just make sure it balances out over a week or two.

I think I'm doing ok (he's been on raw for 5 months), he's a nice weight, shiny soft coat, nice poos and bright eyes :Joyful

Hope I haven't confused you further! I remember how confused I was!


----------



## snickypoo

Muttly said:


> I was quite worried to start with from a nutrition point of view and getting it right
> Your puppy brain :Hilarious got it right yes . I feed the kibble in the morning because he won't eat a meal in the morning, so I feed him kibble on his walk and then put what's left in his kong with something else like a probiotic yoghurt or tiny bit of cheese, leftover meat, whatever. Just to tempt him.
> 
> I would rather he wasn't on kibble if I'm honest as I feel like I'm fighting with his teeth. I think the kibble makes them dirty, then of course bones and stuff clean them. His breeds are notorious for having bad teeth though I'm told. So think I'm doing ok, as his teeth are pretty good (just don't like it when I see dirt on them).
> 
> I find raw feeding easy yes, I do enjoy it too :Happy
> I order from www.naturaw.co.uk they do the Nutriment complete if you want to try raw and are not confident on going straight to DIY and good to test if your dog gets on ok with raw. They have a really good range too.
> Look here: http://www.naturaw.co.uk/product/beef/organic-beef-mince-450g/ just as an example, it details bone content (if any) and little tips on how to feed it. Like this one is no bone, so it's good to feed with a bone that day, or if they have had a high bone content meal for brekkie or the day before.
> 
> So far I have fed minces, a mixture of high and low bone content to balance it out, tripe (he loooves tripe and so good for them, but it does stink), he also has a couple of Lamb ribs a week (because he's little, they do others though).
> Chicken wings are great too, Muttly isn't a big fan though  You may have to hold it for bigger dogs, so they don't gobble it though.
> 
> I do make a veg mix for him to have once a week, which contains quite a lot of goodies for him, I got it from here, ill find the link. Some say they don't need veg, but I like to feed some and plus the other bits give him lots of other nutrients.
> I feed a minced offal mix from Naturaw too, which is easy to just add to his dinner, but you can buy liver and kidney if they will eat it as it is (Mutly won't, it's an aquired taste). I also feed dried liver treats, which he does like.
> 
> I chuck a raw egg in his dinner (when I remember  ) and feed an oily fish once or twice a week. Like Sprats or the tinned mackerel/sardines supermarkets sell for humans.
> Also the chicken or Turkey hearts he loves, I feed these once a week too.
> 
> On my next order, I'm going to get the chunks of meat too and try to feed these for brekkie, instead of the kibble, as I can chop em up and take them out on a walk.
> 
> There's a lot to feed and it sounds confusing, but it's what I love about it (and Muttly), so much variety. Also good for finding out if any type of meat or fish doesn't agree with them.
> Don't worry too much about the balance of every meal, I just make sure it balances out over a week or two.
> 
> I think I'm doing ok (he's been on raw for 5 months), he's a nice weight, shiny soft coat, nice poos and bright eyes :Joyful
> 
> Hope I haven't confused you further! I remember how confused I was!


Thank you so much for all the time and trouble you have gone to for us, you are a star! I am quite excited about it all after reading your experiences with Muttly, I want Luna to have a varied enjoyable diet, the only thing that was concerning me a little bit was the cost, I think it might be a bit expensive initially while she is trying out the complete minces, but once I get more confident with DIY I'm sure it will be cheaper, my youngest son (22yrs) has just told me if I want to feed Luna raw and its whats best for her, he'll pay for it!:Greedy Bless him, he's a goodun! :Smug

I will have a look at the website you sent me in the link, I can't wait to get started now, Luna doesn't know whats in store for her! layful

Thanks again for all the info, you didn't add to my confusion at all, you definitely helped me to make up my mind, Luna sends a big lick to say thanks, actually, its more of a big chew than a lick, I think shes teething, I'll be glad to get her some bones to chew on so she can leave my ankles alone!:Jawdrop


----------



## snickypoo

Lilylass said:


> Yes but it took a fairly long time - she's fine with chicken & fish (all kinds) but that's it 'meat' wise. Rice / pasta are fine but not potato!


The vet warned me to prepare myself for the long game if we have to go down the food allergy route  Luna has been ok again today on the WW kibble, no runny poos, but still a little itchy, though I must say, she has improved a little! I think If I were to start her on raw, as you said before I will be able to find out easier what meat she can tolerate. Thank you again for your advice, I appreciate the time and knowledge you have given me. :Kiss


----------



## Muttly

snickypoo said:


> Thank you so much for all the time and trouble you have gone to for us, you are a star! I am quite excited about it all after reading your experiences with Muttly, I want Luna to have a varied enjoyable diet, the only thing that was concerning me a little bit was the cost, I think it might be a bit expensive initially while she is trying out the complete minces, but once I get more confident with DIY I'm sure it will be cheaper, my youngest son (22yrs) has just told me if I want to feed Luna raw and its whats best for her, he'll pay for it!:Greedy Bless him, he's a goodun! :Smug
> 
> I will have a look at the website you sent me in the link, I can't wait to get started now, Luna doesn't know whats in store for her! layful
> 
> Thanks again for all the info, you didn't add to my confusion at all, you definitely helped me to make up my mind, Luna sends a big lick to say thanks, actually, its more of a big chew than a lick, I think shes teething, I'll be glad to get her some bones to chew on so she can leave my ankles alone!:Jawdrop


Haha oh bless her. I'm used to being chewed on lol. Sometimes Muttly has to be reminded that he is nearly 3 and is not teething 
Glad to help, don't hesitate to ask any questions on here, even they seem silly (I know I did :Shamefullyembarrased).

I find the raw really cheap and don't forget if you have a local butcher, they are usually happy to give you bones and usually don't charge! I got a massive bag of meaty cow ribs from mine and just put some money in their charity collection 
Just remembered... supermarkets, don't forget them especially Morrisons. I get their reduced meat sometimes and freeze it straight away for a couple of weeks to kill of any parasites or bacteria just to be safe.
They also sell pig trotters and their liver and kidney is pretty cheap.


----------



## snickypoo

Muttly said:


> Haha oh bless her. I'm used to being chewed on lol. Sometimes Muttly has to be reminded that he is nearly 3 and is not teething
> Glad to help, don't hesitate to ask any questions on here, even they seem silly (I know I did :Shamefullyembarrased).
> 
> I find the raw really cheap and don't forget if you have a local butcher, they are usually happy to give you bones and usually don't charge! I got a massive bag of meaty cow ribs from mine and just put some money in their charity collection
> Just remembered... supermarkets, don't forget them especially Morrisons. I get their reduced meat sometimes and freeze it straight away for a couple of weeks to kill of any parasites or bacteria just to be safe.
> They also sell pig trotters and their liver and kidney is pretty cheap.


Firstly......Muttly's 3yrs old??:Woot I thought he was a pup/teenager! Bless him, the raw diet is keeping him young and beautiful!

Last night I was making lasagne and I thought I would just chop a corner of the pack of mince just to give Luna a little taste of raw, I put it in her bowl and she loved it! She almost ate the bowl! And the best thing is, there was no nasty after effects from the botty area!:JawdropI know it was only a small bit, but, I'm really hopeful she will be happy on a raw diet! :Shamefullyembarrased

We do have a local butcher, and he just happens to be one of my oldest sons friends! Hopefully I'll get mates rates! :Happy Do you think it would be OK, just to ease her in to the raw diet, it I fed her half raw, half kibble? I'm sure I read it somewhere that you have to leave at least 12 hours between a kibble feed and a raw feed? I could be wrong though 
I can't wait to give Luna a nice meaty bone to chew on, I know she's going to love it, I gave her a peanut butter flavoured hide chew bone about a week ago and she spends hours knawing on it!  
I just hope bones don't have the same effect on Luna as they used to have on Koko! :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit
Fingers (and toes) crossed, it will all go according to plan! :Happy
Thanks again for your help! xxx:Kiss


----------



## Lilylass

Ordered some of the new Purizon single meat - chicken & pumpkin

Very impressed, nice size kibble & *madam* seems to like it

Seriously considering ordering more while it's on offer (1kg + 1kg free @ £6.99) as it's a bit pricey at full price (for the small bags - the 12kg bags are actually a pretty decent price )


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Ordered some of the new Purizon single meat - chicken & pumpkin
> 
> Very impressed, nice size kibble & *madam* seems to like it
> 
> Seriously considering ordering more while it's on offer (1kg + 1kg free @ £6.99) as it's a bit pricey at full price (for the small bags - the 12kg bags are actually a pretty decent price )


Of course, I should've given a link to it for ingredients etc (sorry!) here it is: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/purizon_dog_food/purizon_single_meat/556911

There's also a Duck & Apple (sadly duck goes straight through here!) http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/purizon_dog_food/purizon_single_meat/556910

Gave her a good handful yesterday & no adverse effects this morning so have ordered another couple of bags while it's still on offer - will be brilliant for her treat ball in the mornings


----------



## Muttly

snickypoo said:


> Firstly......Muttly's 3yrs old??:Woot I thought he was a pup/teenager! Bless him, the raw diet is keeping him young and beautiful!
> 
> Last night I was making lasagne and I thought I would just chop a corner of the pack of mince just to give Luna a little taste of raw, I put it in her bowl and she loved it! She almost ate the bowl! And the best thing is, there was no nasty after effects from the botty area!:JawdropI know it was only a small bit, but, I'm really hopeful she will be happy on a raw diet! :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> We do have a local butcher, and he just happens to be one of my oldest sons friends! Hopefully I'll get mates rates! :Happy Do you think it would be OK, just to ease her in to the raw diet, it I fed her half raw, half kibble? I'm sure I read it somewhere that you have to leave at least 12 hours between a kibble feed and a raw feed? I could be wrong though
> I can't wait to give Luna a nice meaty bone to chew on, I know she's going to love it, I gave her a peanut butter flavoured hide chew bone about a week ago and she spends hours knawing on it!
> I just hope bones don't have the same effect on Luna as they used to have on Koko! :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit
> Fingers (and toes) crossed, it will all go according to plan! :Happy
> Thanks again for your help! xxx:Kiss


Yup, people are often surprised at his age, as he looks and acts like a puppy as he's so playful :Joyful

Ha! That's how I started actually, I would mix some of our raw mince in with his other food too, plus with the raw meaty bones he didn't need much of a transition over to raw. I would advise to do it gently though.
That's handy about the butcher!
I don;t know about the 12 hr kibble thing tbh, I;ve not heard that. Because Muttly was on wet, tinned before this.

I'm sure she will be fine  Have fun!


----------



## Muttly

Lilylass said:


> Of course, I should've given a link to it for ingredients etc (sorry!) here it is: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/purizon_dog_food/purizon_single_meat/556911
> 
> There's also a Duck & Apple (sadly duck goes straight through here!) http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/purizon_dog_food/purizon_single_meat/556910
> 
> Gave her a good handful yesterday & no adverse effects this morning so have ordered another couple of bags while it's still on offer - will be brilliant for her treat ball in the mornings


These look great, I pay £7 for 1kg of Lilly's Kitchen at the mo, so that's half price!


----------



## Lilylass

Muttly said:


> These look great, I pay £7 for 1kg of Lilly's Kitchen at the mo, so that's half price!


Here's the link to the offer http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/purizon_dog_food/purizon_single_meat/558714 (you have to go to the individual pages for the ingredients)

A bit odd as there's a mixed trial pack (1 x chicken + 1 x duck) which is £11.99 (but you could buy 2 lots of each in the offer above for only £13.98) - not sure how they work things sometimes!


----------



## hackertime

Any thoughts on the autaky grain free white fish and potato


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> Any thoughts on the autaky grain free white fish and potato


That's an awful lot of potato!


----------



## hackertime

Lilylass said:


> That's an awful lot of potato!


That's what I thought im struggling with what to feed the boys got the wolf of the wilderness from zooplus and hacker point blank won't eat it.!!!!!!!!!!!! Went back to the generic grain free and we are sitting with all the windows open cos they bloody stink


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> That's what I thought im struggling with what to feed the boys got the wolf of the wilderness from zooplus and hacker point blank won't eat it.!!!!!!!!!!!! Went back to the generic grain free and we are sitting with all the windows open cos they bloody stink


Was it you that found a generic grain free but in chicken?

If so, was that any better smell wise?


----------



## Tillystar

hackertime said:


> That's what I thought im struggling with what to feed the boys got the wolf of the wilderness from zooplus and hacker point blank won't eat it.!!!!!!!!!!!! Went back to the generic grain free and we are sitting with all the windows open cos they bloody stink


Didn't think this was appropriate to like 
Tilly is eating it but only with coconut oil on it 
I'm goin with pooch and mutt half calm & relaxed and slim & slender


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> That's what I thought im struggling with what to feed the boys got the wolf of the wilderness from zooplus and hacker point blank won't eat it.!!!!!!!!!!!! Went back to the generic grain free and we are sitting with all the windows open cos they bloody stink


What about Vitalin

Chicken & Potato or Duck & Potato look OK - yes still lots of potato but you can pick it up for about £28 / 12kg bag

http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult
http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult-large-breed

or Wainrights - loads both with & without grains http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/dog/dry-dog-food


----------



## hackertime

The generic grain free chicken smells fine in the bag but butt gas is killing us lol,


----------



## hackertime

rachelholmes said:


> Didn't think this was appropriate to like
> Tilly is eating it but only with coconut oil on it
> I'm goin with pooch and mutt half calm & relaxed and slim & slender


Rachel ive never known hacker not eat anything put in front of him! Going to be stuck with the wolf of wilderness and the generic chicken. Fgs


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> What about Vitalin
> 
> Chicken & Potato or Duck & Potato look OK - yes still lots of potato but you can pick it up for about £28 / 12kg bag
> 
> http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult
> http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult-large-breed
> 
> or Wainrights - loads both with & without grains http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/dog/dry-dog-food


@hackertime did you look at the purizon I posted a couple of days ago

Chicken was nice & also a duck


----------



## lullabydream

hackertime said:


> Rachel ive never known hacker not eat anything put in front of him! Going to be stuck with the wolf of wilderness and the generic chicken. Fgs


Hacker try this...

Now you either buy it this way...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANF-Holist...050536&sr=8-5&keywords=an+holistic+grain+free

10kg at a massive price...

Or this way

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANF-Holist...050536&sr=8-2&keywords=an+holistic+grain+free

8kg...at a bargain price! It should be 4 packs of 2kg which makes 8kg. Worth a try.

Grain free, it does say salmon but has chicken too.

Its not the best in the world grain free, but it suits my dog dog with colitis, and she doesn't do bottoms burps either!


----------



## Lilylass

lullabydream said:


> Hacker try this...
> 
> Now you either buy it this way...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANF-Holist...050536&sr=8-5&keywords=an+holistic+grain+free
> 
> 10kg at a massive price...
> 
> Or this way
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANF-Holist...050536&sr=8-2&keywords=an+holistic+grain+free
> 
> 8kg...at a bargain price! It should be 4 packs of 2kg which makes 8kg. Worth a try.
> 
> Grain free, it does say salmon but has chicken too.
> 
> Its not the best in the world grain free, but it suits my dog dog with colitis, and she doesn't do bottoms burps either!


Good logic on that pricing structure lol!


----------



## hackertime

lullabydream said:


> Hacker try this...
> 
> Now you either buy it this way...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANF-Holist...050536&sr=8-5&keywords=an+holistic+grain+free
> 
> 10kg at a massive price...
> 
> Or this way
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ANF-Holist...050536&sr=8-2&keywords=an+holistic+grain+free
> 
> 8kg...at a bargain price! It should be 4 packs of 2kg which makes 8kg. Worth a try.
> 
> Grain free, it does say salmon but has chicken too.
> 
> Its not the best in the world grain free, but it suits my dog dog with colitis, and she doesn't do bottoms burps either!


It's the reviews of delivery that are putting me off this one 2kg won't last two minutes here


----------



## hackertime

Thanks going to look at it again


----------



## lullabydream

hackertime said:


> It's the reviews of delivery that are putting me off this one 2kg won't last two minutes here


I had issues last year till about 4 months ago when they sent me just 2kg...
Kept being promised next time it will be sorted, but wasn't... All the excuses under the sun why it happened. Yes got refunded every time though, so got quite a bit 'free'. However 2kg doesn't help me either!

Do stock up, and also buy Bosch ostrich food from zoofast, because its cheaper than zooplus too. However you would be pretty stuck if you rely on a subscribe and save and end up with 2kg instead of 8kg!

Hopefully its all sorted now because its a bloody bargain!


----------



## BlueJay

Wellness is on offer BOGOF in [email protected] at the mo... so basically £25 a bag, which isn't too bad at all!!


----------



## hackertime

Got a bag of the Autarky tasty white fish and potatoe grain free, dodges poo problem has firmed up a treat and hacker has stopped gassing us out the house early days yet but so far so good


----------



## Teezyweeza

Our rescue pup Tisa's foster mum feeds her own dogs and those she looks after a raw diet. 

When I told her I was planning to feed Tisa dry food she recommended Carnilove and started giving it to her to get her used to it before I picked her up.
This is available at a few outlets down south but not here in Yorkshire so I'm ordering it online. I give her the salmon and turkey puppy food at the moment as she's only 7 months old. It seems excellent and Tisa has a gleaming coat and is bursting with energy. 

I notice it's not on your index and assume this is because it hasn't been available in the UK for very long? It has high meat content and is grain-free. Online reviews are very good. 
I'm wondering if it was on your index would it be green yellow or red?


----------



## hackertime

Teezyweeza said:


> Our rescue pup Tisa's foster mum feeds her own dogs and those she looks after a raw diet.
> 
> When I told her I was planning to feed Tisa dry food she recommended Carnilove and started giving it to her to get her used to it before I picked her up.
> This is available at a few outlets down south but not here in Yorkshire so I'm ordering it online. I give her the salmon and turkey puppy food at the moment as she's only 7 months old. It seems excellent and Tisa has a gleaming coat and is bursting with energy.
> 
> I notice it's not on your index and assume this is because it hasn't been available in the UK for very long? It has high meat content and is grain-free. Online reviews are very good.
> I'm wondering if it was on your index would it be green yellow or red?


I looked at it but it's quite expensive in my local feed store seemed a good food


----------



## max2001

Hi sixstrar

can you rate this food for me?

Fresh chicken (min . 35 % ) , fresh poultry (min . 30%) , potato starch , meat hydrolyzed (3% ) , animal poultry meal ( 2%) , peas (dried ) , potato protein , psyllium , fish oil , yeast ( dried ) , carrots (dried )

many thanks in advance


----------



## Lilylass

max2001 said:


> Hi sixstrar
> 
> can you rate this food for me?
> 
> Fresh chicken (min . 35 % ) , fresh poultry (min . 30%) , potato starch , meat hydrolyzed (3% ) , animal poultry meal ( 2%) , peas (dried ) , potato protein , psyllium , fish oil , yeast ( dried ) , carrots (dried )
> 
> many thanks in advance


What is it please Max?


----------



## max2001

Lilylass said:


> What is it please Max?


its rinti max-i-mum


----------



## max2001

max2001 said:


> its rinti max-i-mum


you can find it here http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hu...ne_hundefutter/rinti_maximum/539819?rrec=true


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> What is it please Max?





max2001 said:


> you can find it here http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hu...ne_hundefutter/rinti_maximum/539819?rrec=true


humpf wonder why they've not got it on the UK site!

Looks OK, there's a few things that would put me off it (but I do have a dog with food issues so am probably a bit more paranoid that most!)

I'd rather have a named protein than Poultry - this means they can vary it depending on season / what's cheapest so the product can vary eg mine is intolerant to duck so I don't use Poultry in case there is duck in it

I personally wouldn't want to use a food with yeast in, and not quite sure about psyllium (would have to look into this a bit more before I fed it)


----------



## max2001

Lilylass said:


> humpf wonder why they've not got it on the UK site!
> 
> Looks OK, there's a few things that would put me off it (but I do have a dog with food issues so am probably a bit more paranoid that most!)
> 
> I'd rather have a named protein than Poultry - this means they can vary it depending on season / what's cheapest so the product can vary eg mine is intolerant to duck so I don't use Poultry in case there is duck in it
> 
> I personally wouldn't want to use a food with yeast in, and not quite sure about psyllium (would have to look into this a bit more before I fed it)


many thanks


----------



## Lilylass

max2001 said:


> many thanks


What's your budget & maybe we can made some suggestions?

eg http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/purizon_dog_food/adult/315590 or http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult


----------



## max2001

i dont have a budget, something that he will eat with some enthusiasm basically

i tried; orijen, acana, purizon, wolf of wilderness, now - he'd rather starve than eat these

he eats but easily gets bored of; rinti, royal canin sensitivity control, fish4dogs finest white fish

Pls bear in mind that we are in greece at the moment so we are a bit limited to what i can order online and what i can find in store nearby

many thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## Lilylass

max2001 said:


> i dont have a budget, something that he will eat with some enthusiasm basically
> 
> i tried; orijen, acana, purizon, wolf of wilderness, now - he'd rather starve than eat these
> 
> he eats but easily gets bored of; rinti, royal canin sensitivity control, fish4dogs finest white fish
> 
> Pls bear in mind that we are in greece at the moment so we are a bit limited to what i can order online and what i can find in store nearby
> 
> many thanks in advance for any suggestions


Ohhhhh you've tried some really good ones there, little monkey 

Do you feed all kibble or have you tried adding some wet to it?

Sometimes with fussy dogs just having a bit of something *different* added stops them getting fed up with the same kibble all the time


----------



## max2001

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh you've tried some really good ones there, little monkey
> 
> Do you feed all kibble or have you tried adding some wet to it?
> 
> Sometimes with fussy dogs just having a bit of something *different* added stops them getting fed up with the same kibble all the time


oh he eats wet but not the pate style

he loves rinti, lilys kitchen ,rc sensitivity duck and rice, applaws (but i know thats not complete) , lukulus

he will not eat hills id or ad

i havent tried adding the 2 together but i will give that a try ti see wht happens

thank you for taking the time to answer my questions and any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## max2001

oh i forgot to say that once a week we do raw from the butcher (he will not eat mince) and he loves that as well


----------



## SixStar

Has anyone tried the Earthborn Holistic range that's on Zooplus? The Weight Control, in particular?

My big lad is now, thankfully, just coming through the tail end of a pretty horrific bout of acute pancreatitis.

He was put on Burns chicken & rice by the vet which did, admittedly, help during the midst of the episode. Now he's over the worst and well on the way to recovery, I'd like him on something a little bit better as the meaty rice crispies just aren't sustaining him.

I need under 8% fat and for it not to be fish based. This is about all I can find that fits the bill. Interested to hear if anyone has used it?  or indeed, has any other suggestions?

I do intend to get him back on raw in the long term, but I'm too nervous to even consider attempting it at the moment. He was so seriously ill. I just feel happier feeding something with an absolutely known fat content at the moment.


----------



## Lilylass

I think it's such a shame Vitalinhave maize in their Salmon & potato food - really low fat (7%) & it's not in their grain free ones do why on earth they feel the need to add it to this one is beyond me!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> I think it's such a shame Vitalinhave maize in their Salmon & potato food - really low fat (7%) & it's not in their grain free ones do why on earth they feel the need to add it to this one is beyond me!


It's daft isn't it?!

Wafcol salmon & potato, the light & senior varieties, are both grain free and 6% fat, and F4D Weight Control is 7% - both are ideal on paper, but not much good since he's totally off fish!

Hmm, Vitalin though, wonder what their chicken & potato is like fat wise, off to look....


----------



## Lilylass

Sorry just procrastinating as know he's off fish - sadly think both the chicken & duck ones are a bit higher in fat


----------



## Rafa

No suggestions, but glad to hear he's on the mend.


----------



## Tillystar

Lilys kitchen lamb is 8% fat


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Sorry just procrastinating as know he's off fish - sadly think both the chicken & duck ones are a bit higher in fat


Yep just checked and they're both 9% - shame!



Sweety said:


> No suggestions, but glad to hear he's on the mend.


Thank you 



rachelholmes said:


> Lilys kitchen lamb is 8% fat


Thank you for the suggestion, I will bear it in mind. Very expensive to feed a Newfoundland though!


----------



## BlueJay

Laughing Dog?
Not grain free, but the normal chicken/mature stuff is 8% fat


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Has anyone tried the Earthborn Holistic range that's on Zooplus? The Weight Control, in particular?
> 
> My big lad is now, thankfully, just coming through the tail end of a pretty horrific bout of acute pancreatitis.
> 
> He was put on Burns chicken & rice by the vet which did, admittedly, help during the midst of the episode. Now he's over the worst and well on the way to recovery, I'd like him on something a little bit better as the meaty rice crispies just aren't sustaining him.
> 
> I need under 8% fat and for it not to be fish based. This is about all I can find that fits the bill. Interested to hear if anyone has used it?  or indeed, has any other suggestions?
> 
> I do intend to get him back on raw in the long term, but I'm too nervous to even consider attempting it at the moment. He was so seriously ill. I just feel happier feeding something with an absolutely known fat content at the moment.


Def think the zoo+ one is worth a go - quick look & can't see anything that's nearly as good ingredient wise - all either have grains or fish


----------



## lullabydream

SixStar said:


> Has anyone tried the Earthborn Holistic range that's on Zooplus? The Weight Control, in particular?
> 
> My big lad is now, thankfully, just coming through the tail end of a pretty horrific bout of acute pancreatitis.
> 
> He was put on Burns chicken & rice by the vet which did, admittedly, help during the midst of the episode. Now he's over the worst and well on the way to recovery, I'd like him on something a little bit better as the meaty rice crispies just aren't sustaining him.
> 
> I need under 8% fat and for it not to be fish based. This is about all I can find that fits the bill. Interested to hear if anyone has used it?  or indeed, has any other suggestions?
> 
> I do intend to get him back on raw in the long term, but I'm too nervous to even consider attempting it at the moment. He was so seriously ill. I just feel happier feeding something with an absolutely known fat content at the moment.


Was going to suggest Bosch semi moist goat....then saw the price and its ridiculous. However its 6% fat..with having some moisture content I cannot remember if that's good or bad.

To feed a newfie, probably a bit ridiculous price wise. Ingredients, well ok.

Feed my dogs the ostrich one from the range, which they love, but that's not saying much...i don't notice oversized poo or anything, problem coats so I would trust the range, would recommend.

Haven't looked but if I do buy, I get it from zoofast because usually cheaper by a tenner or was. However delivery is a week. So if they have goat might get a bargain!


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Laughing Dog?
> Not grain free, but the normal chicken/mature stuff is 8% fat


Bit grainy I think, that's the problem I'm having with Burns - it's just not sticking by him and even with 4 meals a day, he's still getting the hunger pukes. I will definitely have a look at it though, might be good for treats, thanks 



Lilylass said:


> Def think the zoo+ one is worth a go - quick look & can't see anything that's nearly as good ingredient wise - all either have grains or fish


It was a brilliant price too so definitely worth a shot, hopefully it'll be here in a couple of days.



lullabydream said:


> Was going to suggest Bosch semi moist goat....then saw the price and its ridiculous. However its 6% fat..with having some moisture content I cannot remember if that's good or bad.
> 
> To feed a newfie, probably a bit ridiculous price wise. Ingredients, well ok.
> 
> Feed my dogs the ostrich one from the range, which they love, but that's not saying much...i don't notice oversized poo or anything, problem coats so I would trust the range, would recommend.
> 
> Haven't looked but if I do buy, I get it from zoofast because usually cheaper by a tenner or was. However delivery is a week. So if they have goat might get a bargain!


Dry matter/as fed fat content is still confusing the life out of me! I think 6% fat in a moist food would be too high though - thanks for the suggestion all the same. Shame, as I'm sure he'd love it!


----------



## Tillystar

SixStar said:


> I do intend to get him back on raw in the long term, but I'm too nervous to even consider attempting it at the moment. He was so seriously ill. I just feel happier feeding something with an absolutely known fat content at the moment.


Could you try this @SixStar 
http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula-adult/


----------



## BlueJay

If he doesn't get on with the Earthborn stuff for whatever reason, AVA weight management could be another option 
Not too bad with 35% chicken and 6.8% fats


----------



## Katrinab

:StopHi sixstar your information and knowledge of different brands of dog food is brilliant.you have helped me such alot.I have narrowed my search down to 4 now.I desperately want to get my puppy chihuahua of royal canin after reading very bad reviews about it.I am now considering applause, acana, barking heads and fish4dogs.do you think any of these will be ok for puppy chihuahua. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Could you try this @SixStar
> http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula-adult/


Thank you for the suggestion  I can see it says suitable for dogs with pancreatitis but unfortunately it's way over the levels of fat he's allowed  The 8% is for dry products, wet needs to be 3% & under. Shame, as he's definitely missing his raw.



BlueJay said:


> If he doesn't get on with the Earthborn stuff for whatever reason, AVA weight management could be another option
> Not too bad with 35% chicken and 6.8% fats


Ahh it was your post I'd come to find. Sorry, I did see it the other day but got side tracked and forgot to thank you! As it is, the Earthborn kibble isn't going all that well. Oz likes it, but my goodness, it's tiny kibble - think more along the lines of cat food! AVA certainly sounds like an option, off to look 



Katrinab said:


> :StopHi sixstar your information and knowledge of different brands of dog food is brilliant.you have helped me such alot.I have narrowed my search down to 4 now.I desperately want to get my puppy chihuahua of royal canin after reading very bad reviews about it.I am now considering applause, acana, barking heads and fish4dogs.do you think any of these will be ok for puppy chihuahua. Thanks again for all your help


Sorry just seen this, glad the Index has helped  Any of those foods would be fine for a Chi puppy.


----------



## Katrinab

Katrinab said:


> :StopHi sixstar your information and knowledge of different brands of dog food is brilliant.you have helped me such alot.I have narrowed my search down to 4 now.I desperately want to get my puppy chihuahua of royal canin after reading very bad reviews about it.I am now considering applause, acana, barking heads and fish4dogs.do you think any of these will be ok for puppy chihuahua. Thanks again for all your help


Hi sixstar what do you reckon about platinum puppy.I'm trying out samples at the mo and the only one he has eaten is the platinum puppy one.


----------



## Katrinab

SixStar said:


> The old Dry Dog Food Index has been rather out of date for a while now, with lots of information hidden in the all the pages - so I've redone it, and hopefully made it easier to find all the different information - the way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> I have also tried to make it fairer and more balanced than the old Index by adding a couple of different varieties from those brands that have a range of varying quality.
> 
> The Wet Dog Food Index can be found here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...pdated-wet-dog-food-index.html#post1062906658
> 
> * * * * *
> I've based the below information on a *25kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels* and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the largest pack size available.
> 
> **_Please note the RDA and feedings costs are now based on a 25kg dog, not a 15kg as previously._**
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green - these are the dry foods that I consider to be of very good quality. They have a high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are my ''middle of the road foods''. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs.
> 
> Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. Foods in this group may be high in cereals, have a low meat content or contain added sugars, artificial additives, carcinogens etc.
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION*
> *Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. *
> *I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist*​


Sixstar what's your opinion on platinum puppy food.after all samples so far that's the only one he will eat.today received applaws and f4d sample and he just turn he's nose up.I think I have a fussy little man


----------



## Westie Mum

Naturediet dry food has been released https://www.naturediet.co.uk/dry-food

Sensative one for example:-

Freshly Prepared Salmon 55%, Rice, Brown Rice, Alfalfa, Dried Egg, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Salmon stock, Seaweed, Vitamins and Minerals, Dried Carrot

1kg - £7.00 
2.5kg - £14.99
12kg - £65.98



A lot of money for nothing special if you ask me .....


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Funnily enough I've just started using a bit of My Mad Dog Salmon and Potato
Not the best on the market by far but at £31 per 15kg (on offer atm £26). Half the price of ND and probably similar meat content.

Composition:
Potato (28.0%), Salmon Meal (26.0%), Whole Peas, Sugar Beet, Sunflower Oil, Brewers Yeast, Whole Linseed, Joint pack (Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM) (0.5%), Fructo-Oligosaccharide (FOS), Mannan- Oligosaccharide (MOS), Extract of Yucca Schidigera


----------



## Westie Mum

Barking heads dry food (if anyone here uses it) is now available in Tescos !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Barking heads dry food (if anyone here uses it) is now available in Tescos !


Ohhh I wonder if they'll start keeping the cats ones as mine both love it!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Ohhh I wonder if they'll start keeping the cats ones as mine both love it!


Just dogs dry at the moment listed but you never know!


----------



## Mansey

I have just visited Pets at Home and asked them to recommend me a dry dog food with a high meat content. They suggested AVA as this is not on your list I was wondering if you could let me know if this is a good food or not. Thank You


----------



## Lilylass

Mansey said:


> I have just visited Pets at Home and asked them to recommend me a dry dog food with a high meat content. They suggested AVA as this is not on your list I was wondering if you could let me know if this is a good food or not. Thank You


Not sure Six Star will be around tonight so hope I'll do instead .....

Funny they recommend their newest food 

TBH it's OK but there are others around that I would choose above it - even PAH own branded ones!

Not sure which one they recommended as there are lots?

Anyway, looking at the Adult Chicken http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...roved-large-breed-adult-dog-food-chicken-15kg - £45.99

However, for this price range, I'm really (really) disappointed to see a substantial amount of maize in it  imho (and I know others will disagree) it really adds very little to the quality of foods and is nearly 1/5th of the ingredients 

Their own Wainwrights is far superior ingredient wise imho - and cheaper!  http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...plete-dog-food-with-turkey-and-rice-33346p--1

There are lots of others around for a similar price eg Vitalin chicken & potato http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/adult of they do other flavours, or the Millies Wolfheart range eg https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/gundog-mix and I'd personally even choose many others which are substantially cheaper over it as they don't have maize in (eg Skinners Duck & Rice, Salmon & Rice or Turkey & Rice)


----------



## Guest

Never mind


----------



## SixStar

I've added Naturediet, Alpha Spirit, Wellness and AVA to the Index today.
Also Earls hypoallergenic at the request of @Doggiedelight - sent you a PM to get the missing info and will then update 

I'm still on the quest to find a good low fat dry (must be 8% & under) for my big lad with pancreatitis. We tried Earthborn Holistic weight control firstly - Oz did like it and the ingredients were good, but it was such teeny tiny kibble he just snaffled it up without so much as a single crunch.









I then brought a small bag of AVA weight management to try. Slightly bigger kibble so gives a more satisfying crunch! Ozzy likes it (he isn't fussy!) so we'll see how he goes.









Unfortunately, after an initially good recovery, he has had ongoing issues with the eye that he underwent cataract surgery on. The latest being a corneal ulcer and fungal infection that, after nearly a week in the Animal Health Trust, showed no promising signs of improvement, and the end result was, very sadly, the removal of the eye last week. He barely ate in the AHT and was very slim from the pancreatitis beforehand, so he is rather like a bag of bones at the moment! Now begins the challenge of trying to get weight back on him whilst feeding ultra low fat foods!


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> Unfortunately, after an initially good recovery, he has had ongoing issues with the eye that he underwent cataract surgery on. The latest being a corneal ulcer and fungal infection that, after nearly a week in the Animal Health Trust, showed no promising signs of improvement, and the end result was, very sadly, the removal of the eye last week. He barely ate in the AHT and was very slim from the pancreatitis beforehand, so he is rather like a bag of bones at the moment! Now begins the challenge of trying to get weight back on him whilst feeding ultra low fat foods!


I'm so sorry to hear that SixStar. Hope he is in a better place soon.


----------



## Doggiedelight

SixStar said:


> I've added Naturediet, Alpha Spirit, Wellness and AVA to the Index today.
> Also Earls hypoallergenic at the request of @Doggiedelight - sent you a PM to get the missing info and will then update
> 
> I'm still on the quest to find a good low fat dry (must be 8% & under) for my big lad with pancreatitis. We tried Earthborn Holistic weight control firstly - Oz did like it and the ingredients were good, but it was such teeny tiny kibble he just snaffled it up without so much as a single crunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then brought a small bag of AVA weight management to try. Slightly bigger kibble so gives a more satisfying crunch! Ozzy likes it (he isn't fussy!) so we'll see how he goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, after an initially good recovery, he has had ongoing issues with the eye that he underwent cataract surgery on. The latest being a corneal ulcer and fungal infection that, after nearly a week in the Animal Health Trust, showed no promising signs of improvement, and the end result was, very sadly, the removal of the eye last week. He barely ate in the AHT and was very slim from the pancreatitis beforehand, so he is rather like a bag of bones at the moment! Now begins the challenge of trying to get weight back on him whilst feeding ultra low fat foods!


I hope you find a suitable food soon sixstar, its a minefield. Sorry to hear about his eye. It sounds an awful predicament, low fat food whilst trying to gain weight!


----------



## SixStar

McKenzie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that SixStar. Hope he is in a better place soon.





Doggiedelight said:


> I hope you find a suitable food soon sixstar, its a minefield. Sorry to hear about his eye. It sounds an awful predicament, low fat food whilst trying to gain weight!


Thank you both


----------



## SusieRainbow

I seee Lily's Kiychen Lamb is now orange , sure it was green before . Have you regraded it SixStar ?


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Thank you both


Still looking .... found a few that are 8% & 9% but not great ingredient wise  Found one that's 6% but ingredients not that fantastic (and they've a cheek imho to say wheat free but then have 'corn' in it!)


----------



## lullabydream

Sixstar...

The only advice I can give for getting weight on, and I did it with Burns which is low everything as you know...

Is little and often feeding, which I am sure you know and are doing, so you can increase what you normally feed without overloading the digestive system so no runny poo.

Had to do this several times with Poppy my JRT who was skeletal, under a very rough coat and felt skeletal on her head too. All due to a liver problem no one knew what it was...initially thought it was cancer but wasn't not typical liver disease but just treated as so.

Initially we did 6 small meals to kick start her digestive system for about 2 weeks, then 5, then 4 for ages, then 3 and down to 2 at a good weight.

Felt like I was forever feeding her...oh dinnertime again!

Can't remember how much I increased food, but not too greatly because I was so frightened overfeeding and being kind to her tummy and letting her liver recover. It worked though.

Hopefully if you aren't already doing this, it may help someone else.

Sorry you have been through so much.


----------



## SixStar

SusieRainbow said:


> I seee Lily's Kiychen Lamb is now orange , sure it was green before . Have you regraded it SixStar ?


No, was never a green 



Lilylass said:


> Still looking .... found a few that are 8% & 9% but not great ingredient wise  Found one that's 6% but ingredients not that fantastic (and they've a cheek imho to say wheat free but then have 'corn' in it!)


I got him to take a piece of Wafcol salmon & potato as a treat earlier, he snaffled it but couldn't be convinced with another piece. If only he would eat fishy foods, there would be so many good options!



lullabydream said:


> Sixstar...
> 
> The only advice I can give for getting weight on, and I did it with Burns which is low everything as you know...
> 
> Is little and often feeding, which I am sure you know and are doing, so you can increase what you normally feed without overloading the digestive system so no runny poo.
> 
> Had to do this several times with Poppy my JRT who was skeletal, under a very rough coat and felt skeletal on her head too. All due to a liver problem no one knew what it was...initially thought it was cancer but wasn't not typical liver disease but just treated as so.
> 
> Initially we did 6 small meals to kick start her digestive system for about 2 weeks, then 5, then 4 for ages, then 3 and down to 2 at a good weight.
> 
> Felt like I was forever feeding her...oh dinnertime again!
> 
> Can't remember how much I increased food, but not too greatly because I was so frightened overfeeding and being kind to her tummy and letting her liver recover. It worked though.
> 
> Hopefully if you aren't already doing this, it may help someone else.
> 
> Sorry you have been through so much.


We're doing four meals a day but thank you for your reply anyway.  It does seem like it is constantly dinner time, not that Ozzy minds!


----------



## Tillystar

Sorry to hear bout Ozzy @SixStar hope he's slowly on the mend now 
Looking at getting Tilly the AVA weight control it's on offer £7 for 2Kg but unfortunately the big bags aren't


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Still looking .... found a few that are 8% & 9% but not great ingredient wise  Found one that's 6% but ingredients not that fantastic (and they've a cheek imho to say wheat free but then have 'corn' in it!)


So little choice isn't there!

@SixStar, I know MWH tracker is 8.5 (half a percent over) and fish which the bear doesn't like but seen they have a new one Highland mix, also 8.5 - duck & venison

https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/highland-mix


----------



## Jazzybird

Anybody care to share advice and/or experience with this new food:

http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/dogs/grain-free-complete#ingredients

We're thinking of switching our two labradors from Skinners Duck & Rice onto grain free dry food. We considered Vitalin and Autarky but searched online and found this new Harringtons grain free. Previously tried MWH Riverside but it didnt suit our 8 year old girl.


----------



## Lilylass

Jazzybird said:


> Anybody care to share advice and/or experience with this new food:
> 
> http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/dogs/grain-free-complete#ingredients
> 
> We're thinking of switching our two labradors from Skinners Duck & Rice onto grain free dry food. We considered Vitalin and Autarky but searched online and found this new Harringtons grain free. Previously tried MWH Riverside but it didnt suit our 8 year old girl.


Personally I don't like when they use 'poultry' rather than naming the meat - this is so they can change it according to price/availability

Ok for some but if your dog has intolerances it's hopeless!


----------



## Tillystar

Hi @SixStar how's Ozzy doin? x


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Hi @SixStar how's Ozzy doin? x


Really well thank you 

He's eating about 80% AVA Weight Management with 20% Burns chicken & rice (to use it up) and has a few different wets that he's allowed, the weight is very slowing creeping back on. He got discharged from the Animal Health Trust last week too, so hopefully his troubles are behind him!

Thanks for asking x


----------



## Tillystar

Glad to hear all is well with Ozzy. Just checked to see if the 2kg bags were still on offer but no its now the big ones so just letting you know @SixStar


----------



## Brannybear

@SixStar have you looked at this one? Was just reading through and saw you were after 8% or less fat content. Mums dog has this as she is a bit on the porky side.

http://www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com/?product=senior-light-weight-control


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Glad to hear all is well with Ozzy. Just checked to see if the 2kg bags were still on offer but no its now the big ones so just letting you know @SixStar


Oh brilliant, thank you!



Brannybear said:


> @SixStar have you looked at this one? Was just reading through and saw you were after 8% or less fat content. Mums dog has this as she is a bit on the porky side.
> 
> http://www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com/?product=senior-light-weight-control


Hadn't come across this one so thank you very much  Definitely looks suitable.


----------



## BlueJay

New [email protected] food; Step Up To Naturals.
Nothing to shout home about, but not terrible so might suit some on a budget?
Comes in wet tins too.

Introductory offer is £20 for 14kg
350g for 25kg dog
Chicken min. (26%) (Poultry meal (20.5%), Poultry fat (6%), Chicken gravy (2%)), Barley, Naked Oats, Rice, Peas, Turkey meal (4%), Apple, Sweet potato, Beet pulp, Whole Linseed, Herbs, Fish Oil, Minerals, Chicory, Salt.


----------



## BlueJay

Also!!!! Hows this for a novel protein 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/green_petfood/dry_food/584899


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Also!!!! Hows this for a novel protein
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/green_petfood/dry_food/584899


I seen this the other day and was like 

mealworm larvae .... nice :Vomit


----------



## BlueJay

Although really the mealworms are _already_ larvae... thats like saying caterpillar caterpillar lol


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> New [email protected] food; Step Up To Naturals.
> Nothing to shout home about, but not terrible so might suit some on a budget?
> Comes in wet tins too.
> 
> Introductory offer is £20 for 14kg
> 350g for 25kg dog
> Chicken min. (26%) (Poultry meal (20.5%), Poultry fat (6%), Chicken gravy (2%)), Barley, Naked Oats, Rice, Peas, Turkey meal (4%), Apple, Sweet potato, Beet pulp, Whole Linseed, Herbs, Fish Oil, Minerals, Chicory, Salt.


That looks OK & if it would suit def worth stocking up on at that price!



BlueJay said:


> Also!!!! Hows this for a novel protein
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/green_petfood/dry_food/584899






BlueJay said:


> Although really the mealworms are _already_ larvae... thats like saying caterpillar caterpillar lol


*shudder*


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> New [email protected] food; Step Up To Naturals.
> Nothing to shout home about, but not terrible so might suit some on a budget?
> Comes in wet tins too.
> 
> Introductory offer is £20 for 14kg
> 350g for 25kg dog
> Chicken min. (26%) (Poultry meal (20.5%), Poultry fat (6%), Chicken gravy (2%)), Barley, Naked Oats, Rice, Peas, Turkey meal (4%), Apple, Sweet potato, Beet pulp, Whole Linseed, Herbs, Fish Oil, Minerals, Chicory, Salt.


See there's a Chicken & Fish but sadly seems to list the same ingredients.

I'll need to pop to M&S over the weekend (new slippers arriving! ) so will pop in an see if I can take a photo of the bag (and might be tempted to buy one!)


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> New [email protected] food; Step Up To Naturals.
> Nothing to shout home about, but not terrible so might suit some on a budget?
> Comes in wet tins too.
> 
> Introductory offer is £20 for 14kg
> 350g for 25kg dog
> Chicken min. (26%) (Poultry meal (20.5%), Poultry fat (6%), Chicken gravy (2%)), Barley, Naked Oats, Rice, Peas, Turkey meal (4%), Apple, Sweet potato, Beet pulp, Whole Linseed, Herbs, Fish Oil, Minerals, Chicory, Salt.


@BlueJay was this available to buy?

Went into PAH tonight & the cans were out but apparently the kibble isn't released until Sunday!

(seems silly doing one but not the other!)

I got a photo of the ingredients of the Chicken & Fish (Sensitive / Light) in case anyone's interested (these are wrong on the website)

Might be a bit 'oaty' for her but should be OK mixed with her usual kibble


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> @BlueJay was this available to buy?
> 
> Went into PAH tonight & the cans were out but apparently the kibble isn't released until Sunday!
> 
> (seems silly doing one but not the other!)
> 
> I got a photo of the ingredients of the Chicken & Fish (Sensitive / Light) in case anyone's interested (these are wrong on the website)
> 
> Might be a bit 'oaty' for her but should be OK mixed with her usual kibble


It's available on the website, but yeah in store goes out with new Wellness, Lily's Kitchen, new Wainwrights etc on sunday


----------



## Tillystar

New wainwrights?


----------



## Tillystar

BlueJay said:


> It's available on the website, but yeah in store goes out with new Wellness, Lily's Kitchen, new Wainwrights etc on sunday


New wainwrights?


----------



## BlueJay

rachelholmes said:


> New wainwrights?


New Wainwrights! 
Nothing majorly exciting; large breed and light in grain free, 18kg working turkey rice & oats, grain free tins, mixed flavour senior trays etc

Oh! Light WWGF is 7.5% fat, @SixStar


----------



## Tillystar

BlueJay said:


> New Wainwrights!
> Nothing majorly exciting; large breed and light in grain free, 18kg working turkey rice & oats, grain free tins, mixed flavour senior trays etc
> 
> Oh! Light WWGF is 7.5% fat, @SixStar


What flavour is the light WWGF


----------



## BlueJay

rachelholmes said:


> What flavour is the light WWGF


Turkey


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> New Wainwrights!
> Nothing majorly exciting; large breed and light in grain free, 18kg working turkey rice & oats, grain free tins, mixed flavour senior trays etc
> 
> Oh! Light WWGF is 7.5% fat, @SixStar


Ohhhh that sounds interesting 

Funnily enough I wondered about the WW for @SixStar Ozzy and checked it when I was in store - the Turkey & Rice Light is 8% fat so might also be an option

Ben was on it for a long time and did really well on it (wish they did a fish & rice one as it would solve all my kibble problems as would be delighted to use it again!)


----------



## Peacock

Hi, new poster here. Is it ok to ask some advice on what food to give our new puppy? I've read through alot of the advice here but am still unsure which food to opt for, for reasonably priced food option. He is a golden cocker spaniel (show type), currently 11weeks old and feeding on Challenge puppy salmon and rice (dry complete food). Seems ok on it, breeder recommended moving to Royal Canin once the bag is finished but I tried this and although he ate it made him very hyperactive, I think. So would like to give him a better quality food.

Is Eden too rich/protein heavy as he's not a working dog? Would it better going with something fish based? or something like Applaws/ The Natural Dog Food Company? Any advice appreciated! Many thanks.


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> @BlueJay was this available to buy?
> 
> Went into PAH tonight & the cans were out but apparently the kibble isn't released until Sunday!
> 
> (seems silly doing one but not the other!)
> 
> I got a photo of the ingredients of the Chicken & Fish (Sensitive / Light) in case anyone's interested (these are wrong on the website)
> 
> Might be a bit 'oaty' for her but should be OK mixed with her usual kibble


Mmmm got a bag  (don't ask!)

Madam went nuts over the bag & wolfed down a handful!

She's probably bored of fish & rice all the time (but does get a rotation of different wets added)

Nice sized bits - will see how it holds together soaked










Wondering whether to try this for a change - have about 1/2 tub of her usual stuff left do plenty to change over - also have a new bag of her fish& rice but it would keep as just got it

@BlueJay any idea how long the introductory offers are usually on (is it time related or based on no of sales?) & How much is usually knocked off?

It's great at that price do would ideally like another bag if she's ok with it!


----------



## BlueJay

It's usually on for around a month, I think?
It'll say on ticket in teeny writing when offer ends when in store - they said its around £25 full price


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> It's usually on for around a month, I think?
> It'll say on ticket in teeny writing when offer ends when in store - they said its around £25 full price


Ta (it wasn't on the shelf so no ticket to look at yet!)  That's good as it'll give me time to see if it totally agrees with her

TBH if it agrees with her & is going to be around the £25 mark - I will probably buy / use it 

The majority of her food is wet (1/3 kibble to 2/3 wet) and she gets high meat / good ones - I've tried several times to find a decent mixer type biscuit but struggled to find one without wheat / maize etc.

This might be a good compromise to alternate with the fish & rice kibble as I do think she's getting a bit bored of it (there's not a huge dash to pick up a bit I drop compared to the ones she gets in her treat ball which she goes nuts over iykwim)

Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Lilylass

Peacock said:


> Hi, new poster here. Is it ok to ask some advice on what food to give our new puppy? I've read through alot of the advice here but am still unsure which food to opt for, for reasonably priced food option. He is a golden cocker spaniel (show type), currently 11weeks old and feeding on Challenge puppy salmon and rice (dry complete food). Seems ok on it, breeder recommended moving to Royal Canin once the bag is finished but I tried this and although he ate it made him very hyperactive, I think. So would like to give him a better quality food.
> 
> Is Eden too rich/protein heavy as he's not a working dog? Would it better going with something fish based? or something like Applaws/ The Natural Dog Food Company? Any advice appreciated! Many thanks.


hi & welcome - congrats on your new arrival 

Was he weaned onto the Challenge? It seems odd for the breeder to put them onto something & then tell the owners to move them onto something else! 

There is a dry food index at the top of this section - this is also a good website which rates most foods http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/

Not personally used Eden, most that use it seem to like it - but I do know others have had horrendous issues with their Customer Service (may be resolved now.

Also have a look at Millies Wolfheart as a lot use that and it's certainly similar (if not better) quality than Eden


----------



## Peacock

Hi Lilylass, thank you for the reply. He was weaned on Challenge but she thought because it wasn't widely available and they only seem to do one flavor that he might get sick of it eventually. I'll have a look at Millies Wolfheart, I just wondered if the higher protein ones were meant for more active breeds. I'll just plump for one and see! Many thanks for the response.


----------



## Lilylass

Peacock said:


> Hi Lilylass, thank you for the reply. He was weaned on Challenge but she thought because it wasn't widely available and they only seem to do one flavor that he might get sick of it eventually. I'll have a look at Millies Wolfheart, I just wondered if the higher protein ones were meant for more active breeds. I'll just plump for one and see! Many thanks for the response.


Ahhhh ok 

The higher protein levels in the likes of Eden, Millies etc is because they've got way more meat in than most kibbles - so it's 'good' protein iykwim (it certainly doesn't make them hyper or anything like that - which is what my dad believes & refuses to change his mind on!)

Like pretty much any food, it suits some and not others so it's really a case of deciding what you'd like to try and giving it a bash.

Do any change over very gradually - mine has a very 'difficult' tummy and lots of intolerances so I do literally start by switching 10g at a time


----------



## Peacock

Lilylass said:


> Ahhhh ok
> 
> The higher protein levels in the likes of Eden, Millies etc is because they've got way more meat in than most kibbles - so it's 'good' protein iykwim (it certainly doesn't make them hyper or anything like that - which is what my dad believes & refuses to change his mind on!)
> 
> Like pretty much any food, it suits some and not others so it's really a case of deciding what you'd like to try and giving it a bash.
> 
> Do any change over very gradually - mine has a very 'difficult' tummy and lots of intolerances so I do literally start by switching 10g at a time


ok, thank you. Had a look and I'm going to try the Millies Salmon and Veg (70/30). Thought best to try and keep him on fish as that's what he's been on up till now. This is such a helpful resource, it's impossible to make sense of it without these sites!


----------



## Lilylass

Peacock said:


> ok, thank you. Had a look and I'm going to try the Millies Salmon and Veg (70/30). Thought best to try and keep him on fish as that's what he's been on up till now. This is such a helpful resource, it's impossible to make sense of it without these sites!


Good choice!  let us know how he gets on


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Ta (it wasn't on the shelf so no ticket to look at yet!)  That's good as it'll give me time to see if it totally agrees with her
> 
> TBH if it agrees with her & is going to be around the £25 mark - I will probably buy / use it
> 
> The majority of her food is wet (1/3 kibble to 2/3 wet) and she gets high meat / good ones - I've tried several times to find a decent mixer type biscuit but struggled to find one without wheat / maize etc.
> 
> This might be a good compromise to alternate with the fish & rice kibble as I do think she's getting a bit bored of it (there's not a huge dash to pick up a bit I drop compared to the ones she gets in her treat ball which she goes nuts over iykwim)
> 
> Will let you know how it goes!


Pretty impressed with this so far - it has the most amazing smell - just like roast chicken 

(Or maybe it's just a nice change after years of fish lol!)

She is going nuts for it!

Fingers crossed .....


----------



## Tillystar

Fab news @Lilylass which food you feeding Maisie now? 


Lilylass said:


> Pretty impressed with this so far - it has the most amazing smell - just like roast chicken
> 
> (Or maybe it's just a nice change after years of fish lol!)
> 
> She is going nuts for it!
> 
> Fingers crossed .....


----------



## Julie Reay

Has anyone tried Piccola for a small breed dog. No information on all about dog food.

Freshly Prepared Deboned Chicken (32%), Freshly Prepared Deboned Duck (21%), Dried Chicken (16%), Sweet Potato, Peas, Potato, Dried Duck(6%), Dried Egg (2.5%), Alfalfa, Duck Gravy (1%), Chicken Gravy (0.5%), Minerals, Vitamins, Apple, Carrot, Psyllium, Seaweed, Fructooligosaccharides, Spinach, Cranberry, Camomile, Peppermint, Marigold, Aniseed & Fenugreek.

Wanting to change my puppy from Royal Canin onto something better. Only feeding her the Royal Canin as both the breeder and vet recommended it. I think the ingredients are awful.
Thanks.


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> Fab news @Lilylass which food you feeding Maisie now?


She's been on the generic fish & rice (same as Country Kibble but under a different branding) for quite a while now and it does suit her  - but I have noticed she's not quite as enthusiastic about it as she is about other kibbles that she gets in her treat balls (sadly can't use these in her dinner as most have potato in and she starts to itch if she has this on a regular basis / a lot of it)

TBH with the wets she gets, a mixer biscuit would be fine but I can't find a decent one at a price that makes it worth buying over a basic kibble

Decided to give the Step up to Naturals a try as can't see anything in it that should cause an issue for her - using the Chicken & Fish Sensitive / Light

Only got it yesterday so early days but she had a handful yesterday afternoon, a bit in her dinner and breakfast this morning and OK so far  I'm at 40g fish & rice + 20g SUTN so will keep at that for a week or so and see how she's doing


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Oh! Light WWGF is 7.5% fat, @SixStar


Sounds great, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Lilylass

Julie Reay said:


> Has anyone tried Piccola for a small breed dog. No information on all about dog food.
> 
> Freshly Prepared Deboned Chicken (32%), Freshly Prepared Deboned Duck (21%), Dried Chicken (16%), Sweet Potato, Peas, Potato, Dried Duck(6%), Dried Egg (2.5%), Alfalfa, Duck Gravy (1%), Chicken Gravy (0.5%), Minerals, Vitamins, Apple, Carrot, Psyllium, Seaweed, Fructooligosaccharides, Spinach, Cranberry, Camomile, Peppermint, Marigold, Aniseed & Fenugreek.
> 
> Wanting to change my puppy from Royal Canin onto something better. Only feeding her the Royal Canin as both the breeder and vet recommended it. I think the ingredients are awful.
> Thanks.


Just looked at it and it's eyewateringly expensive - and really not any better than many that are less than 1/2 the price!

£40 for a 4kg bag sorry but that is just ludicrous and taking the p*ss imho! (ie clever marketing to think people they're getting something special)

Many others I'd use instead that are the same / better quality and a fraction of the price - Millies Wolfheart, Acana, Orijen, Eden etc


----------



## Julie Reay

Lilylass said:


> Just looked at it and it's eyewateringly expensive - and really not any better than many that are less than 1/2 the price!
> 
> £40 for a 4kg bag sorry but that is just ludicrous and taking the p*ss imho! (ie clever marketing to think people they're getting something special)
> 
> Many others I'd use instead that are the same / better quality and a fraction of the price - Millies Wolfheart, Acana, Orijen, Eden etc





Lilylass said:


> Just looked at it and it's eyewateringly expensive - and really not any better than many that are less than 1/2 the price!
> 
> £40 for a 4kg bag sorry but that is just ludicrous and taking the p*ss imho! (ie clever marketing to think people they're getting something special)
> 
> Many others I'd use instead that are the same / better quality and a fraction of the price - Millies Wolfheart, Acana, Orijen, Eden etc


----------



## Julie Reay

Thanks, I thought it was expensive too. I'm having a look at alternatives.


----------



## MarleyNMavis

Thanks SixStar, what an informative page.
I have a Dogue de Bordeaux Pup, she was on the Purina Pro Plan when I got her, and she has been loose, and it contained Blood. She has been to the Vets, and she is now on a course of Anti-Biotics, and I have changed her over to a bland Chicken, Fish, Rice and Pasta diet. 3 days later this seems to have done the trick, along with the A-B's. But ideally, this isn't giving her the full diet she needs (according to my Vet) and should only be used as short term diet whilst her tummy gets better.
Do you have any info regarding dry foods for Giant Breeds? I used to feed my mastiff pup Royal Canin Giant Puppy, but I must admit, after seeing Royal Canin Medium highlighted in Red, this has cast a slight doubt in my mind whether to even start her on it, given her dicky tummy?(I understand, that this isn't the exact food that I have used in the past but I worry that its content could be somewhat similar)

Any opinions would hugely appreciated.


----------



## Lilylass

MarleyNMavis said:


> Thanks SixStar, what an informative page.
> I have a Dogue de Bordeaux Pup, she was on the Purina Pro Plan when I got her, and she has been loose, and it contained Blood. She has been to the Vets, and she is now on a course of Anti-Biotics, and I have changed her over to a bland Chicken, Fish, Rice and Pasta diet. 3 days later this seems to have done the trick, along with the A-B's. But ideally, this isn't giving her the full diet she needs (according to my Vet) and should only be used as short term diet whilst her tummy gets better.
> Do you have any info regarding dry foods for Giant Breeds? I used to feed my mastiff pup Royal Canin Giant Puppy, but I must admit, after seeing Royal Canin Medium highlighted in Red, this has cast a slight doubt in my mind whether to even start her on it, given her dicky tummy?(I understand, that this isn't the exact food that I have used in the past but I worry that its content could be somewhat similar)
> 
> Any opinions would hugely appreciated.


Hope your DDB's tum is settling down - If she's doing well with chicken / fish and rice / pasta, I'd be tempted to try her on a kibble with as few ingredients as poss in addition to these and see how it goes. You can always change at a later date once her tum is fully settled if you feel the need to.

Loads around - Country Kibble do a Fish & Rice / Simpsons do a Chicken & Rice and loads more 

Personally never fed age or size related food - I use what suits them best at the time


----------



## MarleyNMavis

Lilylass said:


> Hope your DDB's tum is settling down - If she's doing well with chicken / fish and rice / pasta, I'd be tempted to try her on a kibble with as few ingredients as poss in addition to these and see how it goes. You can always change at a later date once her tum is fully settled if you feel the need to.
> 
> Loads around - Country Kibble do a Fish & Rice / Simpsons do a Chicken & Rice and loads more
> 
> Personally never fed age or size related food - I use what suits them best at the time


Thanks lilylass, her tummy has settled perfectly well, we were at the vets last night for a check up and Mavis has piled on a whopping 2.5kg in a week (apparently this is very normal in the DDB?). After speaking with a champion DDB breeder, she suggested trying Mavis on Orijen large puppy as she feeds all her pups on that alone, I have just started to gradually introduce some into her chicken and begun removing the rice, and so far so good! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lilylass

MarleyNMavis said:


> Thanks lilylass, her tummy has settled perfectly well, we were at the vets last night for a check up and Mavis has piled on a whopping 2.5kg in a week (apparently this is very normal in the DDB?). After speaking with a champion DDB breeder, she suggested trying Mavis on Orijen large puppy as she feeds all her pups on that alone, I have just started to gradually introduce some into her chicken and begun removing the rice, and so far so good! Fingers crossed!


Sounds good 

Our resident DDB expect is @BlackadderUK who will be able to advise re weight gain while growing etc


----------



## MarleyNMavis

Lilylass said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Our resident DDB expect is @BlackadderUK who will be able to advise re weight gain while growing etc


I'll make it my duty to have a chat with him and get his opinions. Much appreciated.


----------



## hackertime

How is the new pets at home step up food going down


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> How is the new pets at home step up food going down


Really well  she absolutely loves it & poops are fantastic 

I've left a review on the chicken & fish one (the light & sensitive) - only went for that one as she isn't great with turkey regularly & beef is a total no!

Mum's trying it for her dog as she's been looking for something new as Katie's not eating that great just now


----------



## SixStar

I called and got a bag of the new Wainwrights GF light for the big bear today. He's only had a handful to try but it went down a treat. Actually smells like real food in comparison to the Burns rice crispies! So we shall see how he goes


----------



## Tillystar

Tilly's on it too mixed 50/50 with pooch and mutt calm and relaxed as I think that does help slightly with her noise sensitivity 
Also got a 1kg bag of Lily's Kitchen lamb as I did an ocado food shop and it needed to be over £60 to get £20 off so added that and couple of gf Harringtons trays to make the total up
Hope it goes well for Ozzie on it


----------



## hackertime

Lilylass said:


> Really well  she absolutely loves it & poops are fantastic
> 
> I've left a review on the chicken & fish one (the light & sensitive) - only went for that one as she isn't great with turkey regularly & beef is a total no!
> 
> Mum's trying it for her dog as she's been looking for something new as Katie's not eating that great just now


I got the beef one and Ronnie and reggie seem to be enjoying it and poo seems fine even though I'm giving them more than guidelines


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> I got the beef one and Ronnie and reggie seem to be enjoying it and poo seems fine even though I'm giving them more than guidelines


Lol they're not THAT bad are they!

Glad it's going down well  as I know you've had a bit of a nightmare with 'the big R'!


----------



## hackertime

They have their moments lol,yes hacker was being a right pain in the bum but seems to be eating this fine ive convinced myself it was possibly chicken so sticking with this beef one for a bit I think


----------



## Dogloverlou

It's probably been discussed here already, but we had to get an 'emergency' food today to tie us over to our usual MW delivery. Saw this in our local pet shop and thought it sounded decent - http://shop.burgesspetcare.com/dog/wellbeing

Went down well with the dogs and was decently priced too.


----------



## Jazzybird

The Burgess Wellbeing looks quite good, the only question mark being the price. Our two Labradors are currently on the Harringtons grain free but would certainly consider the Burgess as an alternative. Best price I found was on vetuk but is that the long term price, not sure. Anybody else tried the Burgess?

Burgess:
Chicken 40% (Chicken meal 29%, Poultry Fat 8%, Chicken digest, 3%) • Sweet Potato • Potato • Tapioca 8% • Chick peas 8% • Peas 4% • Lentils 4% • Beet pulp 3% • Whole Linseed 2.5% • Lignocellulose 2% •Apple 1.25% • Carrot 1.25% • Brewers Yeast • Lucerne Extract 1% • Fish Oil • Seaweed • Fructo-oligosaccharides 0.2% • Stay C 0.07% • Minerals • High nucleotide yeast extract 1848 mg/kg • LG Max Algae 1750 mg/kg.

Harringtons:
Poultry Meal 34% (including 15% turkey meal), Potato Starch, Peas (10%), Potato Pulp, Poultry Fat, Linseed, Poultry Digest, Beet Pulp, Salmon Oil, Minerals, Kelp (0.5%), Yeast (0.1%), Citrus Extract (0.04%), Glucosamine (0.025%), Yucca Extract (0.02%), Chondroitin (0.015%), MSM (0.015%), Parsley (0.015%), Oregano (0.015%), Cranberry Extract (0.01%), Marigold Meal (0.005%)


----------



## Jazzybird

TBH the only reason we are considering a change (again) is because the kibble size of the Harringtons grain free is small and our Labs hoover it up without crunching. This is despite food bowls to prevent food gulping. Pity because it seems to suit them both quite well.

Other brands we are considering include: Akela, Vitalin grain free, Gelert grain free and Autarky grain free. Anybody know where to buy Gelert from? Anybody got any other suggestions? Price will be a consideration but Akela is included because of food quality.


----------



## AlexPed2393

Dogloverlou said:


> It's probably been discussed here already, but we had to get an 'emergency' food today to tie us over to our usual MW delivery. Saw this in our local pet shop and thought it sounded decent - http://shop.burgesspetcare.com/dog/wellbeing
> 
> Went down well with the dogs and was decently priced too.


This was only launched a couple of months ago, which flavour did you go for? dental, digestive or skin & coat?


----------



## BlueJay

Jazzybird said:


> Anybody know where to buy Gelert from?


[email protected] do it online


----------



## AlexPed2393

BlueJay said:


> [email protected] do it online


Gelert are also doing a grain free range if anyone is interested pop me a PM and I can link you to our website


----------



## Jazzybird

The very same Gelert grain free I mentioned above (#2091):
http://www.gelertnutrition.com/grain-free-dry/


----------



## AlexPed2393

Jazzybird said:


> The very same Gelert grain free I mentioned above (#2091):
> http://www.gelertnutrition.com/grain-free-dry/


 sorry completely missed it... ops


----------



## Jazzybird

No worries, you mentioned "our website". So presume you must be associated in some way? Apart from the website and P&H (thanks Bluejay), is it available from other stockists? And what size is the kibble?

Also on Amazon but pity not Prime delivery........


----------



## AlexPed2393

Jazzybird said:


> No worries, you mentioned "our website". So presume you must be associated in some way? Apart from the website and P&H (thanks Bluejay), is it available from other stockists? And what size is the kibble?
> 
> Also on Amazon but pity not Prime delivery........


Our website, is the one that I work on called Petzilla. The kibble is around 1.5cm x 1.5cm and very dark in colour, I feed it as Bonnie's primary food. There are 3 flavours, what I did was buy a bag of each at 2kg to find out which one she gets on with best. Link here for the gelert grain free


----------



## Dogloverlou

AlexPed2393 said:


> This was only launched a couple of months ago, which flavour did you go for? dental, digestive or skin & coat?


Skin & Coat.

It was £6.99 at my local Just for Pets which was pretty decent compared to prices of other similarly sized bags.


----------



## Hunter T

Hi folks,
First post so please goes easy.
I’ve have in total 2 dogs & 4 and half cats (one being a stray). Now and then I look to do a review of the food that I buy for my motley crew. both my doggies (rescues from Serbia & Romania) have for the last 3 years been on a mixed of Iams(dry) and animonda (wet). Normally what we do is 100grams of wet with 50grams of iams, twice a day. For a while I’ve been a wee bit suspicious of the iams as it seems to be drier & dustier than in the past and both my two now seem to leave a good part of the dry (especially in the morning) in the bowl. I’ve also notice that the pair of them eating grass as well. So, I thought I’d do a s search for dry food and came across the pet forums and most noticeably that iams is classed as red!! So my question is what reasonably price food is out there?
My normal purchase is Iams Proactive Health Dry Dog Food Economy Packs (bought from zooplus for £41.98)
I appreciate that maybe I’ll have to spend a wee bit more but so far my list consist of:
SKINNERS (field and trial, duck & rice) 15kg = £26.50
AUTARKY (salmon dinner with rice, vegetables & herbs) 15kg = £27.80
Any idea folks?
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jazzybird

Would recommend the Skinners F&T Duck & Rice (better price on Amazon btw) as our two Labs were both on this until recently. Several other Skinners alternatives also on Amazon.


----------



## Lilylass

Hunter T said:


> Hi folks,
> First post so please goes easy.
> I've have in total 2 dogs & 4 and half cats (one being a stray). Now and then I look to do a review of the food that I buy for my motley crew. both my doggies (rescues from Serbia & Romania) have for the last 3 years been on a mixed of Iams(dry) and animonda (wet). Normally what we do is 100grams of wet with 50grams of iams, twice a day. For a while I've been a wee bit suspicious of the iams as it seems to be drier & dustier than in the past and both my two now seem to leave a good part of the dry (especially in the morning) in the bowl. I've also notice that the pair of them eating grass as well. So, I thought I'd do a s search for dry food and came across the pet forums and most noticeably that iams is classed as red!! So my question is what reasonably price food is out there?
> My normal purchase is Iams Proactive Health Dry Dog Food Economy Packs (bought from zooplus for £41.98)
> I appreciate that maybe I'll have to spend a wee bit more but so far my list consist of:
> SKINNERS (field and trial, duck & rice) 15kg = £26.50
> AUTARKY (salmon dinner with rice, vegetables & herbs) 15kg = £27.80
> Any idea folks?
> any help would be greatly appreciated


Would 2nd the Skinners out those 2

Also look at the pets at home new Step Up to Naturals range - currently £20 but will be £25 for 14kg (thread down the board re this food)


----------



## Hunter T

Lilylass said:


> Would 2nd the Skinners out those 2
> 
> Also look at the pets at home new Step Up to Naturals range - currently £20 but will be £25 for 14kg (thread down the board re this food)


Many thanks for that! certainly food for thought


----------



## Lilylass

Hunter T said:


> Many thanks for that! certainly food for thought


Good luck - it's such a hard decision as there's do much choice

As an aside I tried the autarky for mine (lab) & I really struggled to keep control of her weight on it - too little & she was hungry (& scavenges ) & if fed enough to fill her, she piled on weight

I feed a similar regime to you - 100g wet & 60g dry

New pets at home one going down Great


----------



## SixStar

Pets At Home praise from us too 

The new Wainwrights Grain Free light is suiting Ozzy a charm. He loves it and is looking great on it, even starting to get a bit of weight back on him now.

Seems popular with other people too - I've taken to ringing ahead to check before I set off, as it's often out of stock!


----------



## BlueJay

I've got the working wainwrights to try - we try EVERYTHING 
Frodo can't have it, but going down well everywhere else! Can't moan at £34 for 18kg before discount lol


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> I've got the working wainwrights to try - we try EVERYTHING
> Frodo can't have it, but going down well everywhere else! Can't moan at £34 for 18kg before discount lol


Would be interested to hear how it goes down - someone had got a bag on Dog Chat the other day (think it was maybe @Nonnie) - hadn't heard of it before that. Wouldn't suit Maisie but would prob be OK for Mum's dog


----------



## rockdot

Hunter T said:


> Hi folks,
> First post so please goes easy.
> I've have in total 2 dogs & 4 and half cats (one being a stray). Now and then I look to do a review of the food that I buy for my motley crew. both my doggies (rescues from Serbia & Romania) have for the last 3 years been on a mixed of Iams(dry) and animonda (wet). Normally what we do is 100grams of wet with 50grams of iams, twice a day. For a while I've been a wee bit suspicious of the iams as it seems to be drier & dustier than in the past and both my two now seem to leave a good part of the dry (especially in the morning) in the bowl. I've also notice that the pair of them eating grass as well. So, I thought I'd do a s search for dry food and came across the pet forums and most noticeably that iams is classed as red!! So my question is what reasonably price food is out there?
> My normal purchase is Iams Proactive Health Dry Dog Food Economy Packs (bought from zooplus for £41.98)
> I appreciate that maybe I'll have to spend a wee bit more but so far my list consist of:
> SKINNERS (field and trial, duck & rice) 15kg = £26.50
> AUTARKY (salmon dinner with rice, vegetables & herbs) 15kg = £27.80
> Any idea folks?
> any help would be greatly appreciated


I use the Skinners duck and rice, both my dogs do really well on it (collie cross and border terrier cross jack Russell), I usually buy it through amazon as it's fairly cheap using the subscribe and save option, it's also sold at reasonable prices at most farm type feed stores.
I've also fed them the skinners salmon and rice which is equally as good.


----------



## Hunter T

The skinners one is what i'm probably going to go for. I'm just surprised how poor iams is. I always thought that is was quality food.


----------



## hackertime

Well after been perfectly settled on the [email protected] step up food made the fatal mistake of popping in the feed warehouse and ended up coming out with a 2kg bag of the duck sweet potato and orange grain free ( generic ) just because it sounded tasty!!!!!!!! When will I learn fgs


----------



## Tillystar

hackertime said:


> Well after been perfectly settled on the [email protected] step up food made the fatal mistake of popping in the feed warehouse and ended up coming out with a 2kg bag of the duck sweet potato and orange grain free ( generic ) just because it sounded tasty!!!!!!!! When will I learn fgs


Oh dear I'll say no more 
In the pets at home vip magazine (u get it free with a vip card) there is a voucher for 20% off step up to naturals 
FAO @Lilylass too


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dillon normally has Green Dog food, went to order another bag and they are waiting for fresh stock, so to make sure I don't run out over ChristmasI decided to try _Sainsburys Delicious Collection_ it's not to bad no nasty grains ect... and Dillon loves it, so at least I know I can always get a back up from them if I need it.

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb...s-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg


----------



## Tillystar

Happy Paws said:


> Dillon normally has Green Dog food, went to order another bag and they are waiting for fresh stock, so to make sure I don't run out over ChristmasI decided to try _Sainsburys Delicious Collection_ it's not to bad no nasty grains ect... and Dillon loves it, so at least I know I can always get a back up from them if I need it.
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb...s-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg


Do they do big bags @Happy Paws


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> Well after been perfectly settled on the [email protected] step up food made the fatal mistake of popping in the feed warehouse and ended up coming out with a 2kg bag of the duck sweet potato and orange grain free ( generic ) just because it sounded tasty!!!!!!!! When will I learn fgs


 tut tut!

Use it as training treats?



rachelholmes said:


> Oh dear I'll say no more
> In the pets at home vip magazine (u get it free with a vip card) there is a voucher for 20% off step up to naturals
> FAO @Lilylass too


Ohhh thanks  still have a full bag (as I did manage to get one just before the intro offer ended) but that's a good saving!  Does it have an expiry date? ta

I think @BlackadderUK is using it too & @Milliepoochie the cans


----------



## Tillystar

Ohhh thanks  still have a full bag (as I did manage to get one just before the intro offer ended) but that's a good saving!  Does it have an expiry date? ta

I think @BlackadderUK is using it too & @Milliepoochie the cans[/QUOTE]

Valid for all food til 28th February 2017


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> Ohhh thanks  still have a full bag (as I did manage to get one just before the intro offer ended) but that's a good saving!  Does it have an expiry date? ta
> 
> I think @BlackadderUK is using it too & @Milliepoochie the cans


Valid for all food til 28th February 2017[/QUOTE]

Ohhhh perfect!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rachelholmes said:


> Do they do big bags @Happy Paws


I'll look and see if they do a bigger bag, but this one is was easy for me to carry on my mobllity scooter, with my other shopping.


----------



## hackertime

rachelholmes said:


> Ohhh thanks  still have a full bag (as I did manage to get one just before the intro offer ended) but that's a good saving!  Does it have an expiry date? ta
> 
> I think @BlackadderUK is using it too & @Milliepoochie the cans


Valid for all food til 28th February 2017[/QUOTE]
It's just the small bags it can be used on I got some the other day tbh its a right carry on getting to [email protected] id rather use the feed warehouse as it's a local business and two minutes away from home


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> Valid for all food til 28th February 2017


It's just the small bags it can be used on I got some the other day tbh its a right carry on getting to [email protected] id rather use the feed warehouse as it's a local business and two minutes away from home[/QUOTE]

My nearest PAH is nearly a 50 mile round trip - but I stock up when I know I'm going to town

I generallly use the 'click & collect' option as they can sometimes not have something I want in store - or there's always delivery if I'm not going to be there for a while and am running short


----------



## Tillystar

hackertime said:


> Valid for all food til 28th February 2017


It's just the small bags it can be used on I got some the other day tbh its a right carry on getting to [email protected] id rather use the feed warehouse as it's a local business and two minutes away from home[/QUOTE]
Doesn't say 2kg bags only so they would have to give it for all food


----------



## hackertime

rachelholmes said:


> It's just the small bags it can be used on I got some the other day tbh its a right carry on getting to [email protected] id rather use the feed warehouse as it's a local business and two minutes away from home


Doesn't say 2kg bags only so they would have to give it for all food
View attachment 293890
[/QUOTE]
Only has the 20% stickers on the small bag shelf large sacks were still at full price ticketing girl instore said small bags only better not be on the big bags or I will be contacting them to complain


----------



## Tillystar

[/QUOTE]
Only has the 20% stickers on the small bag shelf large sacks were still at full price ticketing girl instore said small bags only better not be on the big bags or I will be contacting them to complain[/QUOTE]
Not sure about in store this voucher is in the vip magazine but can only be used in store but like I said doesn't state any size products so should be available on all step up naturals products


----------



## Milliepoochie

Lilylass said:


> tut tut!
> 
> Use it as training treats?
> 
> Ohhh thanks  still have a full bag (as I did manage to get one just before the intro offer ended) but that's a good saving!  Does it have an expiry date? ta
> 
> I think @BlackadderUK is using it too & @Milliepoochie the cans


Thanks for the tag - il need to pick one of them up and stock up with some more.

It's going down well in our house with the fussy lady


----------



## Milliepoochie

hackertime said:


> Doesn't say 2kg bags only so they would have to give it for all food
> View attachment 293890


Only has the 20% stickers on the small bag shelf large sacks were still at full price ticketing girl instore said small bags only better not be on the big bags or I will be contacting them to complain[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't put it past them.

A few months back they had a 20% off Forthglade individual trays.

Whenever i got to the till it went through as 20% off one individual tray of Forthglade.

I mentioned it to the cashier who said she can't override the voucher and it's valid for one 500g tray haha great saving of 20p.

The voucher clearly stated 20% off individual 'trays' - i didn't buy it on principle.


----------



## hackertime

Called back in to buy a big sack were not going to accept the voucher saying it was only for small bags I quoted @rachelholmes and i got it


----------



## Tillystar

hackertime said:


> Called back in to buy a big sack were not going to accept the voucher saying it was only for small bags I quoted @rachelholmes and i got it


Glad you got it  both my stores I've been in my local one at Guiseley and one near the caravan at Clitheroe and it's on all bags


----------



## mollymo

I have been using the step up to naturals for a couple of weeks now on just one of the girls that does have issues with many foods.
She seems so far to be excepting it tummy wise with no effects to her.

I only bought a couple of small bags but will get a 14kg bag this weekend with the voucher as it does not state any size.
Maybe try all of them with it including the pup


----------



## Lilylass

Does anyone know how long the magazine is available?


----------



## BlueJay

Until the next one comes out 
Feb, I believe


----------



## Milliepoochie

We have stocked up on Lily Kitchens - Incase anyone is interested the Christmas Cans are 50% off online. 

Extra 10% off with code JAN17

6.9% cashback via Top Cash Back.


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> Called back in to buy a big sack were not going to accept the voucher saying it was only for small bags I quoted @rachelholmes and i got it


Popped in this morning (needed a tube of diarsanyl as she's having a nightmare tummy week  & one I've ordered online hasn't arrived & didn't want to to risk running out) - our store had the 20% off stickers on the price tags on the shelves on all bag sizes & cans

Picked up a pack of the chicken & fish cans to try & got a couple of the magazines


----------



## BlueJay

Milliepoochie said:


> We have stocked up on Lily Kitchens - Incase anyone is interested the Christmas Cans are 50% off online.
> 
> Extra 10% off with code JAN17
> 
> 6.9% cashback via Top Cash Back.


Thats so good 
Several 6 packs may have just fallen into my basket......


----------



## SixStar

Well, I didn't think we would ever see the day Bakers!

Although none _added, _can we assume they're still there in raw ingredients?

Don't all rush at all once now


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Well, I didn't think we would ever see the day Bakers!
> 
> Although none _added, _can we assume they're still there in raw ingredients?
> 
> Don't all rush at all once now


Well at least it doesn't look quite a bright & artificially enhanced as it did before - and although I'm sure none of us will rush to buy it  at least those dogs who do get it should hopefully get something a bit better (my neighbour feeds it and doesn't matter what you say, she won't try anything else ...... saying that both her dogs have lived to 16 so I guess .....) (and nope, nothing would persuade me to try it, even that)


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Well, I didn't think we would ever see the day Bakers!
> 
> Although none _added, _can we assume they're still there in raw ingredients?
> 
> Don't all rush at all once now


Go on, tell me you brought some 

Maybe they've finally realised ......



Lilylass said:


> at least those dogs who do get it should hopefully get something a bit better


Well at least that's a plus 

I wonder if the fat dog next door might calm down a bit once he has been through a withdrawal and his poo (that's left for weeks at a time!) might be less orange.


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> at least those dogs who do get it should hopefully get something a bit better


This was my thought too 



Westie Mum said:


> Go on, tell me you brought some


Well of course


----------



## Allison Mary

Thank you, we have just been discussing whether to change Barkley's food or not, he is on Wainwrights at the moment as that's what the dogs trust had been feeding him, he seems to like it, he also has fresh meat. As a complete novice in this area your article is most informative and a quick reference guide.


----------



## SixStar

Allison Mary said:


> Thank you, we have just been discussing whether to change Barkley's food or not, he is on Wainwrights at the moment as that's what the dogs trust had been feeding him, he seems to like it, he also has fresh meat. As a complete novice in this area your article is most informative and a quick reference guide.


Glad you found it useful. Barkley is a great name!


----------



## Allison Mary

SixStar said:


> Glad you found it useful. Barkley is a great name!


Thanks, I can't take the credit for choosing his name as the trust gave him it, but we liked it and kept it as it suits him.


----------



## Tula S

Hi, I am so glad I have found this wonderful dog food index. I am in the throes of trying to find my eight year old white boxer, Lilly, the best green food I can possibly give her. She is very prone to allergies (and mast cell tumours bless her) and I didn't ever think that the food I feed her could be causing skin problems. I'm after a grain free food and one that will hopefully stop all the itching and redness she has. I've tried different foods but never any of the green....she is currently on Harrington's after being on Wagg. Best possible one in your opinion please as I want to give Lilly the best I can. 
Thank you so very much.


----------



## rockdot

Tula S said:


> Hi, I am so glad I have found this wonderful dog food index. I am in the throes of trying to find my eight year old white boxer, Lilly, the best green food I can possibly give her. She is very prone to allergies (and mast cell tumours bless her) and I didn't ever think that the food I feed her could be causing skin problems. I'm after a grain free food and one that will hopefully stop all the itching and redness she has. I've tried different foods but never any of the green....she is currently on Harrington's after being on Wagg. Best possible one in your opinion please as I want to give Lilly the best I can.
> Thank you so very much.


Fish4dogs will be one worth looking at. They have offers on each week for different products (Thursday to Thursday).


----------



## Tula S

rockdot said:


> Fish4dogs will be one worth looking at. They have offers on each week for different products (Thursday to Thursday).


Thank you for your reply.
I was having a good old read through the thread and it does sound tempting. 
Thank you for responding. I shall take a look. I think Lilly would approve


----------



## Firefly13

I did a forum search but nothing came up. I got a trial pack of wolfworthy dog food and my dogs loved it. It's got 5/5 on All about dog food. Just wondered what your opinion of it was. Here's a link to their website: https://wolfworthy.co.uk/


----------



## BlueJay

Eden do a semi moist variety now


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Eden do a semi moist variety now


Oooooooohhhhhhhhh any single protein ones ?? (mine are still on the Alpha Spirit semi moist "only fish" and even fussy Lucy is still enjoying it!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Nope just checked - one flavour, Duck & Tripe :\


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> Oooooooohhhhhhhhh any single protein ones ?? (mine are still on the Alpha Spirit semi moist "only fish" and even fussy Lucy is still enjoying it!)


'fraid not 
Duck & tripe it is

Freshly Prepared Duck (37%), Dried Duck (18%), Sweet Potato, Glycerine, Freshly Prepared Tripe (4%), Tapioca, Chickpea Flour, Duck Liver (2%), Lucerne, Coconut Oil (0.37%), Minerals, Vitamins, Dried Pumpkin, Seaweed Oil, Dried Apple, Garlic Powder (0.07%), Green Lipped Mussel (0.07%), Dried Cranberry (0.04%), Spirulina (0.04%), Fructooligosaccharides (480 mg/kg), Glucosamine (350 mg/kg), MSM (350 mg/kg), Chondroitin Sulphate (250 mg/kg).


----------



## Westie Mum

@BlueJay .... does one of yours have the Bosch semi moist ?

If you have any/next time you get any can you post a piccie please


----------



## BlueJay

the bosch ones on zooplus are single protein though 
Hiccup likes them. Chicken, duck or venison


----------



## BlueJay

We need to stop crossposting loool. Just about to do an order so i'll stick some on


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> the bosch ones on zooplus are single protein though
> Hiccup likes them. Chicken, duck or venison


Yeah ive looked at the a few times as they are quite a bit cheaper than the alpha spirit i think and would give them a bit of variety. Not that they seem to mind eating fish every morning for breakfast (they still have just wet for dinner) and the other variety is multi protein which i know they wont do well with!



BlueJay said:


> We need to stop crossposting loool. Just about to do an order so i'll stick some on


ha-ha - makes it more fun 

Dont order some just to show me, unless you are ordering it anyway as happy to wait until you next get some.

Did you stock up on Billy & Margot ?


----------



## BlueJay

Fear not, I was getting some anyways  Make for nice training treats for everyone else

Got loads of Billy & Margot - thank you! Just waiting for it to arrive.
They've been having christmas dinner every week coz we stocked up on half price lily's kitchen too hahaa


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Fear not, I was getting some anyways  Make for nice training treats for everyone else
> 
> Got loads of Billy & Margot - thank you! Just waiting for it to arrive.
> They've been having christmas dinner every week coz we stocked up on half price lily's kitchen too hahaa


Mine will be eating Forthgade Christmas dinner right through to the summer - we brought 6 boxes when it first came out but then it was £4 for a box of 7 just before Christmas so ordered another 10 boxes (70 trays!) :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## AlexPed2393

Has anyone given Wellness Core dog food a bash?? We bought a small bag from [email protected] a few weeks ago and it is very interesting.

The kibble is almost 'semi-moist' and smells super meaty, also poops were perfection to pick up and didn't honk 

http://brands.wellnesspetfood.com/core/dogs


----------



## AlexPed2393

Sorry here is the UK link

http://wellnesspetfood.co.uk/dog-recipes.html


----------



## BlueJay

Ripley is on wellness and the others have it occasionally too. No complaints here!


----------



## BlueJay

Oooh, @Westie Mum 
Bosch chicken and banana. No duck one this time, but if memory serves its got slightly smaller blobs


----------



## AlexPed2393

BlueJay said:


> Ripley is on wellness and the others have it occasionally too. No complaints here!


Do you think that the kibble is a little squishy too? or is that just me?


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Oooh, @Westie Mum
> Bosch chicken and banana. No duck one this time, but if memory serves its got slightly smaller blobs


Thanks for the photo  Looks good! Can you squash it in your fingers like the Alpha Spirit (I'm sure you've had that too)


----------



## BlueJay

Its firmer than the AS, but still nice and squishy


----------



## BlueJay

If anyone wants to stock up on Step Up, it's buy one get one half price right now, plus the extra 20% off in the VIP magazine


----------



## rockdot

BlueJay said:


> If anyone wants to stock up on Step Up, it's buy one get one half price right now, plus the extra 20% off in the VIP magazine


I saw this in store yesterday and know that my two would be ok on the fishy one. Nearly bought a few sacks but don't have anywhere to store it.


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> If anyone wants to stock up on Step Up, it's buy one get one half price right now, plus the extra 20% off in the VIP magazine


Arrrggghhh won't be up in town for a couple of weeks - is there an end date? Thx


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> Arrrggghhh won't be up in town for a couple of weeks - is there an end date? Thx


Around 20th Feb, I believe


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Around 20th Feb, I believe


*Phew*

Perfect  thx


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> If anyone wants to stock up on Step Up, it's buy one get one half price right now, plus the extra 20% off in the VIP magazine


@BlueJay cheeky question - is the 20% off all items or just one - eg if you bought 6 packs of cans, would all be discounted or just one? ta


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> @BlueJay cheeky question - is the 20% off all items or just one - eg if you bought 6 packs of cans, would all be discounted or just one? ta


Should take it off everything


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Should take it off everything


mmmm thought so - was told by the Store Manager where I go that it's off one pack or one bag


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> mmmm thought so - was told by the Store Manager where I go that it's off one pack or one bag


Rude 
Say "well it doesn't state just one product" and get all arsey...
Some vouchers do say single pack etc, but the Step Up one doesnt. Your store is reet stingy!


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Rude
> Say "well it doesn't state just one product" and get all arsey...
> Some vouchers do say single pack etc, but the Step Up one doesnt. Your store is reet stingy!


Will see what he says when I go in - he'd already tried to say I could only get the 20% off with a voucher until I said that the guy on the checkouts the last time I was in said it was OK as they had the vouchers laminated at the tills (there were no magazines left - I stupidly gave mine to someone else never thinking it would be an issue getting another one)

I phoned to see if he'd put some aside for me - it's nearly a 50 mile round trip and there's never been more than 1 pack of the cans when I've been (there's only 1 flavour she can have) & he told me to order them online!

I said that I could but the 20% off isn't online & I didn't see why I shouldn't be able to get it .... that's when he said it was only on one pack or bag


----------



## BlueJay

Cripes 
Just come my shop instead, we are much nicer loool


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Cripes
> Just come my shop instead, we are much nicer loool


Wish you were closer! 

However, he is going to try to put some aside for me over the next couple of days so ..... fingers crossed


----------



## SixStar

Ozzy has had a few tins of the Step Up... the mature & sensitive/light are both 4% fat which I've been venturing up to lately (as opposed to 3% being the max)... certainly no complaints, so will get some more whilst the 20% off is on, thanks 

@Lilylass that's very harsh about your PAH whinging about putting stuff aside! I always ring ahead to ask them to put a bag of Oz's kibble behind the counter as I've often gone and there been none left.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Ozzy has had a few tins of the Step Up... the mature & sensitive/light are both 4% fat which I've been venturing up to lately (as opposed to 3% being the max)... certainly no complaints, so will get some more whilst the 20% off is on, thanks
> 
> @Lilylass that's very harsh about your PAH whinging about putting stuff aside! I always ring ahead to ask them to put a bag of Oz's kibble behind the counter as I've often gone and there been none left.


It's BOGO 1/2 price as well which certainly adds up! 

it's the sensitive / light one that we get  fish smell of the wet isn't too overpowering!

Seems to be a new manager  there was a lovely girl there before who didn't mind if I did it now & then as she knows it's a long way & I'm not up in town that often


----------



## rockdot

@Lilylass I just tried buying multiple cans and dry online, the discount is working for me now. https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/searchterm?searchTerm=step+up+dog+food


----------



## GeorgeTWP

I changed from Fishmongers Finest to Step Up about 2 months ago. George wolfs it down but I'm concerned that I'm not feeding him enough as he dives on his food (he used to leave his breakfast til at least mid morning). Based on the feeding guide he gets less in volume than the FF. 

Anyone finding they need to increase the amount from the guidance?


----------



## Lilylass

GeorgeTWP said:


> I changed from Fishmongers Finest to Step Up about 2 months ago. George wolfs it down but I'm concerned that I'm not feeding him enough as he dives on his food (he used to leave his breakfast til at least mid morning). Based on the feeding guide he gets less in volume than the FF.
> 
> Anyone finding they need to increase the amount from the guidance?


That's exactly how dogs should be for their food imho!

Guidance is exactly that - all dogs are different

How is his weight?

If stable, no need to change

If losing (& he doesn't need to), up it a bit

Mine has way under the guidance & still a struggle to keep weight off her!


----------



## GeorgeTWP

George has a tendency to put on weight. He's a big Westie, been as heavy as 11kg+ but at his check up a few weeks ago he was 10kg on the nose. He's always watched every mouthful that I have but lately he's been quite annoying when I'm having my meals so that's another thing that's making me think he's not getting enough. I don't want him putting on the weight again though...he has a nice waist but there is certainly some spare flesh round his neck and shoulders.


----------



## icklemunch

Has anybody seen the new naturdiet dry? Zooplus stock it, very expensive for what it is!


----------



## Lilylass

icklemunch said:


> Has anybody seen the new naturdiet dry? Zooplus stock it, very expensive for what it is!


£58 for 12kg .... and it's not even grain free! 

Seriously - who's going to buy that!


----------



## icklemunch

Lilylass said:


> £58 for 12kg .... and it's not even grain free!
> 
> Seriously - who's going to buy that!


Exactly!!


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Has anybody seen the new naturdiet dry? Zooplus stock it, very expensive for what it is!


The new wet (grain free) is also over priced for very average food too!


----------



## Teezyweeza

I notice Carnilove still isn't included on the list.

It was recommended to me by Tisa's foster-mum who is a dog nutritionist. Tisa has thrived on this dry food during the seven months she has been with us. It's grain and potato free with wild-origin meats ie reindeer, lamb and wild boar, duck and pheasant, salmon. It's available in some pet outlets down south but not up north yet so I shop online.

Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## SixStar

Teezyweeza said:


> I notice Carnilove still isn't included on the list.
> 
> It was recommended to me by Tisa's foster-mum who is a dog nutritionist. Tisa has thrived on this dry food during the seven months she has been with us. It's grain and potato free with wild-origin meats ie reindeer, lamb and wild boar, duck and pheasant, salmon. It's available in some pet outlets down south but not up north yet so I shop online.
> 
> Has anyone else tried it?


Not included as I've never heard of it. Got a link?


----------



## BlueJay

We've tried carnilove before - dry and wet. Goes down well!

These popped up on my facebook... I enjoy the sound of the fruity extras lol. Come in wet too.


----------



## Teezyweeza

SixStar said:


> Not included as I've never heard of it. Got a link?


http://www.carnilove.co.uk/dog-food/


----------



## SixStar

Teezyweeza said:


> http://www.carnilove.co.uk/dog-food/


Thanks, I'll add it at some point.


----------



## MarleyNMavis

So a few months on, I started my pup on Orijen Large Puppy, which is an 80/20 meat and veg mix, but I found her to be toileting 4-5 times per day, which I just thought couldn't be great for her, although I hasten to add she absolutely loved it! after 2 months, I decided to try stepping down to the Acana Large Puppy, which is a 70/30 mix. I have now had her on this for 5 weeks, and she is down to toileting 2-3 times per day, she still absolutely loves it still, her coats great, tummys well, basically it is so far proving to be an exceptional food as suggested.


----------



## Biffo

MarleyNMavis this is really interesting


MarleyNMavis said:


> So a few months on, I started my pup on Orijen Large Puppy, which is an 80/20 meat and veg mix, but I found her to be toileting 4-5 times per day, which I just thought couldn't be great for her, although I hasten to add she absolutely loved it! after 2 months, I decided to try stepping down to the Acana Large Puppy, which is a 70/30 mix. I have now had her on this for 5 weeks, and she is down to toileting 2-3 times per day, she still absolutely loves it still, her coats great, tummys well, basically it is so far proving to be an exceptional food as suggested.


I'm changing my pup on to Orijen large breed at the moment. It's quite a bit higher in protein than a lot of foods so I'm wondering how he'll get on with it. If this doesn't suit him I'm moving him on to Acana, so really useful to see this.


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> If anyone wants to stock up on Step Up, it's buy one get one half price right now, plus the extra 20% off in the VIP magazine


Still appears to be on offer - but a different one!

Was in today & the 2kg bags were £3.50 (usually £4.99) & the 20% off in the VIP magazine is still on (ends 28th Feb) - which brings it down to £2.80 for 2kg .... or £16.80 for 12kg (as I know a lot of people are used to buying bags in that weight)

That's pretty good 

Sadly, I didn't need any but hopefully useful for some


----------



## Mamarozi

SixStar said:


> Has anyone tried the Earthborn Holistic range that's on Zooplus? The Weight Control, in particular?
> 
> My big lad is now, thankfully, just coming through the tail end of a pretty horrific bout of acute pancreatitis.
> 
> He was put on Burns chicken & rice by the vet which did, admittedly, help during the midst of the episode. Now he's over the worst and well on the way to recovery, I'd like him on something a little bit better as the meaty rice crispies just aren't sustaining him.
> 
> I need under 8% fat and for it not to be fish based. This is about all I can find that fits the bill. Interested to hear if anyone has used it?  or indeed, has any other suggestions?
> 
> I do intend to get him back on raw in the long term, but I'm too nervous to even consider attempting it at the moment. He was so seriously ill. I just feel happier feeding something with an absolutely known fat content at the moment.


I know it's been months since your post, but I feed cold pressed as my dog gets soft stool with extruded dry food, and this one has 8% fat. I have fed it in the past (got a free 2,5kg bag) and it is a nice food. Not really high in protein, but went down well and my dog did well on it.
http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/luposan/lupo_sensitive/304152

I feed him this, as it has higher % of fat and protein
http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/markus_muehle/markus_muehle_black_angus/380150

Maybe someone wil benefit from my post.


----------



## Jazzybird

We have just started our two Labs on a food I had never heard of until 2 weeks ago, Essential Superior Living. Found it on Amazon UK but when I checked on Allaboutdogfood site realised quickly this was a top quality food. Website is: www.essentialfoodsgb.co.uk/shop/meals-for-dogs/essential-superior-living.html.
Anybody else tried this?


----------



## Westie Mum

Jazzybird said:


> We have just started our two Labs on a food I had never heard of until 2 weeks ago, Essential Superior Living. Found it on Amazon UK but when I checked on Allaboutdogfood site realised quickly this was a top quality food. Website is: www.essentialfoodsgb.co.uk/shop/meals-for-dogs/essential-superior-living.html.
> Anybody else tried this?


This has been mentioned before somewhere, big price tag for very average food IMO.


----------



## Jazzybird

Rated at 4.7 on allaboutdogfood site so well above average. Not that Im an expert but it seemed to me to be as good as most of the top brands, its grain free and both our Labs love it.


----------



## Westie Mum

Jazzybird said:


> Rated at 4.7 on allaboutdogfood site so well above average. Not that Im an expert but it seemed to me to be as good as most of the top brands, its grain free and both our Labs love it.


You could get something like Millies Woolfheart for less money. Riverside scores at 4.8 and is £42. They also do a few 
5 star ones for about the same amount you are currently paying.


----------



## Jazzybird

Yes good point MWH Riverside is a strong contender. But the attraction for me was Essential is available as part of Amazon's subscribe and save system so 15% discount is possible (£42.50) and Prime next day delivery is also very good. As you say there are others but I had never heard of this new one and was interested if anybody else had tried it.


----------



## Lilylass

Jazzybird said:


> Yes good point MWH Riverside is a strong contender. But the attraction for me was Essential is available as part of Amazon's subscribe and save system so 15% discount is possible (£42.50) and Prime next day delivery is also very good. As you say there are others but I had never heard of this new one and was interested if anybody else had tried it.


You can get 2 x 12kg of Simpson's premium for under £70 and is 5 / 5 and preferable imho


----------



## Humax

What do you guys think about Wilkos own brand dog foods


----------



## Guest

Humax said:


> What do you guys think about Wilkos own brand dog foods


Can you link to the ingredients please. Meat should be the first ingredient.


----------



## Jazzybird

Some of the Wilko wet food is okay but not sure about the dry


----------



## icklemunch

Jazzybird said:


> Okay that sounds good to me, I'm interested. The 5 rating you refer to is for Simpsons Premium 80/20. Would love to know where to buy 2 of these for under £70.


My Lab is fed on this and he does fab on it, we also add a little bit of forthglade wet coz he loves it!

I buy mine from zooplus. Not sure how much it is for the 2x as i just buy one at a time for £45.


----------



## Jazzybird

Lilylass said:


> You can get 2 x 12kg of Simpson's premium for under £70 and is 5 / 5 and preferable imho


Okay that sounds good to me, I'm interested. The 5 rating you refer to is for Simpsons Premium 80/20. Would love to know where to buy 2 of these for under £70.


----------



## Lilylass

Jazzybird said:


> Okay that sounds good to me, I'm interested. The 5 rating you refer to is for Simpsons Premium 80/20. Would love to know where to buy 2 of these for under £70.


Here you go: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/simpsons_premium_dog_food/ecopack/488824

If you create an account, they'll offer you loyalty scheme membership - you do have to pay but it's minimal - they vary from 7% for a year to 5% for 3 years etc (mine's just renewed and it was £5 for 3 years so less than £2 / year and I saved over £2 in the first order!).

You can also get cashback at Topcashback or Quidco which is another little bit saved 

Delivery is free over £29 and mine always arrive within 48 hours of ordering!


----------



## Humax

danielled said:


> Can you link to the ingredients please. Meat should be the first ingredient.


Hi
This is what is in the Wilkos own brand.

Composition
Cereals (4% Rice in the component with Rice), Meat and Animal Derivatives (4% Chicken in the component with Chicken), Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Oils and Fats, Vegetables (4% Pea in the component with Pea, 4% Carrot in the component with Carrot), Minerals, Various Sugars

Additives
Colourants; Nutritional Additives (kg): Vitamin A 12000iu, Vitamin D3 800iu, Vitamin E 60mg, Iron (as suplhate monohydrate) 80mg, Zinc (as sulphate monohydrate) 40mg, Manganese (as manganese oxide) 25mg, Copper (as cupric sulphate pentahydrate) 13mg, Iodine (as calcium iodate) 1.43mg, Selenium (as sodium selenite) 0.15mg

Analytical constituents
Protein 22%
Crude Fibre 3%
Fat Content 9%
Crude Ash 7%


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Hi
> This is what is in the Wilkos own brand.
> 
> Composition
> Cereals (4% Rice in the component with Rice), Meat and Animal Derivatives (4% Chicken in the component with Chicken), Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Oils and Fats, Vegetables (4% Pea in the component with Pea, 4% Carrot in the component with Carrot), Minerals, Various Sugars
> 
> Additives
> Colourants; Nutritional Additives (kg): Vitamin A 12000iu, Vitamin D3 800iu, Vitamin E 60mg, Iron (as suplhate monohydrate) 80mg, Zinc (as sulphate monohydrate) 40mg, Manganese (as manganese oxide) 25mg, Copper (as cupric sulphate pentahydrate) 13mg, Iodine (as calcium iodate) 1.43mg, Selenium (as sodium selenite) 0.15mg
> 
> Analytical constituents
> Protein 22%
> Crude Fibre 3%
> Fat Content 9%
> Crude Ash 7%


How much is it?

It's not great  & you could do a lot better at a Decent price

Have a look at Skinners duck & rice or something like Step up to Naturals at pets at home


----------



## Humax

Lilylass said:


> How much is it?
> 
> It's not great  & you could do a lot better at a Decent price
> 
> Have a look at Skinners duck & rice or something like Step up to Naturals at pets at home


I think its about £2.50 for a 2.5kg bag.


----------



## Westie Mum

The Wilko's grain free version isn't bad. Think it comes in a few flavours too.


----------



## Humax

Sadly i don't live near a pets at home so I'm suck with buying from this lot

http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+accessories/dry-dog-food/icat/drydogfood#esp_pg=1


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> The Wilko's grain free version isn't bad. Think it comes in a few flavours too.


I'm not seeing that one on there site.


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> The Wilko's grain free version isn't bad. Think it comes in a few flavours too.


Why are grain free foods better ?


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> I'm not seeing that one on there site.


Hmmmm just went to get you the link and its no longer on there. Their wet food isn't bad at all.

What breed dog or dogs do you have ?


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> Why are grain free foods better ?


It's more natural, dogs don't digest grains very well and tbh, meat should always be the highest ingredient in any food which the lower price ones don't.

Personally I don't feed my 3 any grains. A lot of people are happy with rice though.

If your wilkos is anything like mine, Harringtons dry is probably the better of the selection you'll buy in store.

They do stock some pretty ok wet foods though.


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm just went to get you the link end its no longer on there. Their wet food is which isn't bad at all.
> 
> What breed dog or dogs do you have ?


Hi

I have two Staffs and a Patterdale terrier. I normally just buy this for them
http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/w...ef-and-turkey-in-jelly-12-x-400g/invt/0431495 And add a few handfulls of Wilcos own brand complete food in with it. One of my Staffs has a delicate stomach so i just got some Naturediet for her to try http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/n...s-and-rice-tray-senior-lite-390g/invt/0314840 but not given it to her yet. As i am no longer working i really need to keep the price down as much as i can as feeding three dogs can get quite expensive


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Sadly i don't live near a pets at home so I'm suck with buying from this lot
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+accessories/dry-dog-food/icat/drydogfood#esp_pg=1


What other shops do you have near?

Can you not get home delivery (most will leave if you've a safe place)

Not all dogs can tolerate high meat content & no grains


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two Staffs and a Patterdale terrier. I normally just buy this for them
> http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/w...ef-and-turkey-in-jelly-12-x-400g/invt/0431495 And add a few handfulls of Wilcos own brand complete food in with it. One of my Staffs has a delicate stomach so i just got some Naturediet for her to try http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/n...s-and-rice-tray-senior-lite-390g/invt/0314840 but not given it to her yet. As i am no longer working i really need to keep the price down as much as i can as feeding three dogs can get quite expensive


You will need to feed less with a better quality food so often more economical

The Skinners is under £25 for 15kg


----------



## Humax

Lilylass said:


> What other shops do you have near?
> 
> Can you not get home delivery (most will leave if you've a safe place)
> 
> Not all dogs can tolerate high meat content & no grains


I have a Tescos a Iceland and a Sainsbury's not to far from me.


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> I have a Tescos a Iceland and a Sainsbury's not to far from me.


Best bet is probably home delivery - eg Amazon deliver free over £20


----------



## Humax

Just found some grain free foods at Wilcos

http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+acces...e&esp_filter_pdxttype=Grain & Wheat Free Food


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Just found some grain free foods at Wilcos
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+accessories/dry-dog-food/icat/drydogfood#esp_cf=pdxttype&esp_filter_pdxttype=Grain & Wheat Free Food


Why do you need grain free?

£7 / kg is going to be very expensive for 3 of them

If you're going down that route - look online

Big bags are much cheaper


----------



## rockdot

If the skinners is still too pricey, this food is better than the really cheap foods but not as good as the skinners, it should be fine for a sensitive tummy too. Free delivery from Amazon and cheaper if you use the subscribe and save option, so perfect if you need to keep to a budget.
ttps://www.amazon.co.uk/Extra-Select-Gundog-Chicken-Rice/dp/B007QD0KXQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489868617&sr=8-1&keywords=gundog+chicken+and+rice


----------



## Humax

Lilylass said:


> Why do you need grain free?
> 
> £7 / kg is going to be very expensive for 3 of them
> 
> If you're going down that route - look online
> 
> Big bags are much cheaper


I don't really know why i need grain free but everyone says its better for the dogs


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Just found some grain free foods at Wilcos
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+accessories/dry-dog-food/icat/drydogfood#esp_cf=pdxttype&esp_filter_pdxttype=Grain & Wheat Free Food


I thought you were after dry?

The only grain free ones there are wet foods ....


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> I don't really know why i need grain free but everyone says its better for the dogs


Who is 'everyone'?


----------



## Humax

Lilylass said:


> I thought you were after dry?
> 
> The only grain free ones there are wet foods ....


I like to mix them to be honest as i don't really like the idea of dry food all the time i think its like us eating Pot Noodles all the time i cant see it been that good.


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> I like to mix them to be honest as i don't really like the idea of dry food all the time i think its like us eating Pot Noodles all the time i cant see it been that good.


That's fine - there are any awful lot more good wets than dry foods so you will find those easily

You really want to get the quality of the dry a bit better than their current one - but it certainly doesn't need to be grain free


----------



## Humax

Am i right in thinking that Grains and wheat, wheat gluten are no good for dogs with a sensitive stomach


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Am i right in thinking that Grains and wheat, wheat gluten are no good for dogs with a sensitive stomach


Grain free is completely different from wheat & gluten free

Yes i would steer clear of wheat & gluten with a sensitive tummy - one of the reasons i suggested the Skinners 

It really does depend what causes the upset (which could be anything) - eg mine is fine with grains like rice & barley but cant have potato which is used in most grain free foods


----------



## Humax

So Grains are okay for a sensitive tummy ?


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> So Grains are okay for a sensitive tummy ?


See above (sorry edited & you must've been replying) - it depends what causes their upset tummy

Have you tried to work it out eg excluded certain foods to see if it's better or worse when certain foods are fed?


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two Staffs and a Patterdale terrier. I normally just buy this for them
> http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/w...ef-and-turkey-in-jelly-12-x-400g/invt/0431495 And add a few handfulls of Wilcos own brand complete food in with it. One of my Staffs has a delicate stomach so i just got some Naturediet for her to try http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/n...s-and-rice-tray-senior-lite-390g/invt/0314840 but not given it to her yet. As i am no longer working i really need to keep the price down as much as i can as feeding three dogs can get quite expensive


Ahhh ok, if your on a budget and feeding 3 then yes something like Skinners would probably be your best choice. You can always add a few spoonfuls of wet food to make it more interesting for them 

Naturediet is a good wet food but obviously wet food for 3 medium dogs is going to be costly. Forthglade is a fab food (I feed it mine a lot). If your sensitive staff doesn't settle on dry, feeding her wet food and feeding the others dry might be an option.

I dont drive, our local shops are rubbish! I order everything online!


----------



## Humax

Lilylass said:


> See above (sorry edited & you must've been replying) - it depends what causes their upset tummy
> 
> Have you tried to work it out eg excluded certain foods to see if it's better or worse when certain foods are fed?


Not tried that yet but i will give it a go

Thanks


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> Ahhh ok, if your on a budget and feeding 3 then yes something like Skinners would probably be your best choice. You can always add a few spoonfuls of wet food to make it more interesting for them
> 
> Naturediet is a good wet food but obviously wet food for 3 medium dogs is going to be costly. Forthglade is a fab food (I feed it mine a lot). If your sensitive staff doesn't settle on dry, feeding her wet food and feeding the others dry might be an option.
> 
> I dont drive, our local shops are rubbish! I order everything online!


Hi

The Naturediet will only be for the sensitive staff. I do hear good things about it in reviews


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Not tried that yet but i will give it a go
> 
> Thanks


I kept a note of everything she ate each day & put a mark on days she had an upset tum & when (am was likely to be what she'd had the day before) - remember to include treats etc

I got a rough idea of what the issues were & cut them out totally until i got to a couple of foods she could have

You can proper exclusion diet if that doesn't work but it takes a long time & can be expensive (as you Feed them only 1 food type at a time)

In many cases you'll quickly find out by doing the food diary that the upset happens after she's had a certain food / meat


----------



## Humax

Yes that sounds like a good plan will starting writing down everything she eats from now on. I know the dog treats i got from the pound shop were upsetting her tummy so i stopped them.


----------



## Westie Mum

As lilylass says, you'll have to try her with different things until you work out what suits her and then try and find a food that fits your budget. 

i presume it's her tummy that's sensitive ?


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> As lilylass says, you'll have to try her with different things until you work out what suits her and then try and find a food that fits your budget.
> 
> i presume it's her tummy that's sensitive ?


Yes its her tummy. Today i give her some Butchers Tripe mix so i will see what comes out the other end later on


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> Yes its her tummy. Today i give her some Butchers Tripe mix so i will see what comes out the other end later on


Good luck poop watching  we've all been there lol

It's much easier with tummys working out what suits and what doesn't (I did a year long elimination diet with my boy for itchy skin which shows weeks to show if each individual item suits or doesn't!)

For now, it would probably be easier to buy wet food to work out what suits and what doesn't. It's cheaper than buying tons of different dry food.

Once she's settled, you can then match up ingredients you know she is good with with a dry food and then move all 3 to that food.

Butchers tripe is quite a gentle food so fingers crossed!


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> Good luck poop watching  we've all been there lol
> 
> It's much easier with tummys working out what suits and what doesn't (I did a year long elimination diet with my boy for itchy skin which shows weeks to show if each individual item suits or doesn't!)
> 
> For now, it would probably be easier to buy wet food to work out what suits and what doesn't. It's cheaper than buying tons of different dry food.
> 
> Once she's settled, you can then match up ingredients you know she is good with with a dry food and then move all 3 to that food.
> 
> Butchers tripe is quite a gentle food so fingers crossed!


Thanks i will keep you updated


----------



## Humax

Good news my dogs poop is now normal again after feeding her the Butchers Trip Mix  The only problem is she hates it i can tell by just watching her eat it.


----------



## Lilylass

Humax said:


> Good news my dogs poop is now normal again after feeding her the Butchers Trip Mix  The only problem is she hates it i can tell by just watching her eat it.


Good for starters  but .....

It will take longer than a day! 

You need to keep the food diary for at least a month (and probably closer to 3 months) to see where the patterns between foods / upset tums are


----------



## Jazzybird

Lilylass said:


> Here you go: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/simpsons_premium_dog_food/ecopack/488824
> 
> If you create an account, they'll offer you loyalty scheme membership - you do have to pay but it's minimal - they vary from 7% for a year to 5% for 3 years etc (mine's just renewed and it was £5 for 3 years so less than £2 / year and I saved over £2 in the first order!).
> 
> You can also get cashback at Topcashback or Quidco which is another little bit saved
> 
> Delivery is free over £29 and mine always arrive within 48 hours of ordering!


Thanks for info, think I will give this a try albeit with one bag to start. But the Simpsons Premium 80/20 is a bit more than £70 for 2 bags, actually £87.99 from your link.


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> Good news my dogs poop is now normal again after feeding her the Butchers Trip Mix  The only problem is she hates it i can tell by just watching her eat it.


Yay !

Personally i would keep her on this for a week or so just to establish that every poop is good. She might not like it but at least she is eating it.

Once her poops are good every day then you can play about with foods to get one she prefers, all whilst working out what suits her or what doesn't contents wise.


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> Yay !
> 
> Personally i would keep her on this for a week or so just to establish that every poop is good. She might not like it but at least she is eating it.
> 
> Once her poops are good every day then you can play about with foods to get one she prefers, all whilst working out what suits her or what doesn't contents wise.


Yes that sounds like a good plan,but she really does hate it. Will keep her on it a while longer then try her on the Naturediet Sensitive and see how she gets on with that.


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> Yes that sounds like a good plan,but she really does hate it. Will keep her on it a while longer then try her on the Naturediet Sensitive and see how she gets on with that.
> 
> View attachment 303855


Prepare yourself for the smell! It's a good food, my old girl loved it but it's quite a strong fishy smell first thing in the morning lol

That said, my current 3 love anything stinky!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

As Westie Mum has said, you really need to keep her on the Butchers for a good week of decent output ( poss longer). Then you will have a base to work from for anything new you introduce. At the first sign of trouble you can revert to Butchers and hopefully save further upset.


----------



## Humax

Poop still normal


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> Poop still normal


Is she eating it with any more enthusiasm yet ?


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> Is she eating it with any more enthusiasm yet ?


No she still hates it. So today i give her some Naturediet and she hates that even more,she keeps trying to take the cheap dog food from the other two dogs


----------



## Humax

I read some good things about Chappie. I wonder if she might like that.


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> No she still hates it. So today i give her some Naturediet and she hates that even more,she keeps trying to take the cheap dog food from the other two dogs


Think of it like this ....

Cheap dog food is like macdonalds

Good dog food is like a sunday dinner with healthy veg etc

Dogs are like kids

Kids would prefer a macdonalds, but need to eat sunday dinners ....... they would probably try and pinch fries off someone sat next to them too 

Have you tried feeding them in seperate rooms ?


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> Think of it like this ....
> 
> Cheap dog food is like macdonalds
> 
> Good dog food is like a sunday dinner with healthy veg etc
> 
> Dogs are like kids
> 
> Kids would prefer a macdonalds, but need to eat sunday dinners ....... they would probably try and pinch fries off someone sat next to them too
> 
> Have you tried feeding them in seperate rooms ?


So what I'm looking for is something like a Sunday dinner but tastes like a Macdonalds

:Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> I read some good things about Chappie. I wonder if she might like that.


You can try it.

I am not a Chappie fan im afraid but ....... there are a few people on here that do use it either for medical reasons or fussy dog reasons.


----------



## Humax

I stand over her now making sure shes not pinching the other dogs food


----------



## Westie Mum

Humax said:


> So what I'm looking for is something like a Sunday dinner but tastes like a Macdonalds
> 
> :Hilarious


If you find a human version let me know 

Have you tried Forthglade ?


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> You can try it.
> 
> I am not a Chappie fan im afraid but ....... there are a few people on here that do use it either for medical reasons or fussy dog reasons.


For some reason some people think its a great food while others say its nasty. And yet vets seem to recommend it alot


----------



## Humax

Westie Mum said:


> If you find a human version let me know
> 
> Have you tried Forthglade ?


Not yet but that might be next


----------



## Humax

Its a good thing she wears a muzzle when she goes out or she would be picking up all sorts from the floor.


----------



## Humax

Has anyone ever tried Sainsbury's Senior Dog Food i have seen a few reviews on it and it seems well liked.


----------



## BlueJay

Humax said:


> Has anyone ever tried Sainsbury's Senior Dog Food i have seen a few reviews on it and it seems well liked.


The standard stuff rather than the delicious collection?
Its pretty much just supermarket brand Wagg. Not great in the slightest, ingredients wise.


----------



## Humax

BlueJay said:


> The standard stuff rather than the delicious collection?
> Its pretty much just supermarket brand Wagg. Not great in the slightest, ingredients wise.


What would be good ingredients wise. ?


----------



## BlueJay

Humax said:


> What would be good ingredients wise. ?


Ideally, something with a named meat as the first ingredient, and without vague terms like "cereals", "derivatives of vegetable origin" and "various sugars"


----------



## Humax

BlueJay said:


> Ideally, something with a named meat as the first ingredient, and without vague terms like "cereals", "derivatives of vegetable origin" and "various sugars"


Okay thanks will look out for that.


----------



## picaresque

Possibly of interest, VetUK are selling the new Skinner's Life at 40% off - I just got some of the Sensitive variety for Gelert, 12.5kg for just over £15.


----------



## Smianhead

WAINWRIGHTS and ROYAL CANIN are my 2 favourites.... Ralph loves either of them although we stick with Royal Canin the most, wainwrights is much more accessible from your local stores. 
All Dry Dogs foods are difficult but if you search accordingly you will find the best dry dog foods anywhere. Just look at the ingredients before you buy


----------



## SDPetcare

Smianhead said:


> WAINWRIGHTS and ROYAL CANIN are my 2 favourites.... Ralph loves either of them although we stick with Royal Canin the most, wainwrights is much more accessible from your local stores.
> All Dry Dogs foods are difficult but if you search accordingly you will find the best dry dog foods anywhere. Just look at the ingredients before you buy


There are much better foods than all those in that link. allaboutdogfood.co.uk is a good website to look at along with the list at the start of this post


----------



## hackertime

Forthglade are launching a dry food do you think it will be good??.


----------



## SDPetcare

hackertime said:


> Forthglade are launching a dry food do you think it will be good??.


I saw it at a trade fair last week. Its cold pressed. Only has a 30% meat content though (although I was told this proudly by the person I spoke to, she described it as really high!)


----------



## Jazzybird

Forthglade cold pressed duck version: Dried Ground Duck (30%), Brown Rice (22%), Sweet Potato (5%), Dried Ground Whitefish (5%), Dried Vegetables (5% Carrots, Chicory, Parsley Root, Parsnip), Dried Ground Liver (5%), Beet Pulp , Minerals, Salmon Oil, Cold Pressed Rapeseed Oil, Cold Pressed Linseed Oil, Gelatin, Dried Moor, Dried Herbs (3% Horsetail, Walnut Leaves, Fennel, Nettle, Dandelion), Dried Seaweed, Dried Fruits (2.5% Apple, Pear, Blueberry), Prebiotic MOS (Mannan-Oligosaccharide), Camomile, Yucca Extract. Additives: Vitamin A 10,000IU, Vitamin D3 1,100 IU, Vitamin E 20mg, Vitamin B1 (as thiamin mononitrate)3.4mg, Vitamin B2 (as riboflavin)6.5mg, Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxin hydrochloride) 3.9mg, Vitamin B12 40μg, Biotin (as D-(+)-Biotin) 200μg, Folic Acid 0.3mg, Niacin 20mg, Vitamin C (as L-Ascorbic acid) 140mg, Pantothenic Acid (as calcium-D-pantothenate) 7.8mg, Choline Chloride 1,400mg. Trace Elements (per Kg): Manganese (II) oxide 45mg, Copper (II) oxide 9.5mg, Zinc oxide 110mg, Calcium iodate 1.5mg.

Made in Germany I believe. Not bad ingredients but not grain free and as always will depend on the cost.


----------



## BlueJay

£60 for 12kg
40% dried meat though, which works out a lot better than something with 40% fresh meat


----------



## Jazzybird

Even so £60 for 12kg is expensive. Simpsons 80/20 at around £44 a bag for 12kg seems all around better.


----------



## lullabydream

Has wolfworthy been mentioned yet?
https://wolfworthy.co.uk/

Only discovered it today...
Well if its old news I apologise but currently £5.99 for 1.5kg trial bag...multimeat..no potato. Sweet potato and peas..80:20...but you know what that can mean. Might be useful for training with buying the trial. New company..so only one flavour...didn't think £5.99 free delivery bad though as a one off..has offers for subscribe too.

I personally don't like the rubbish spewed in the website but will see if it suits Tess. Sounds similar to Akele to me.

Apologises if very old news I must have missed it!


----------



## Jazzybird

Rated 5 on allaboutdogfood and looks similar to others rated 5. But £40 for a 7.5kg bag is expensive IMO


----------



## lullabydream

Jazzybird said:


> Rated 5 on allaboutdogfood and looks similar to others rated 5. But £40 for a 7.5kg bag is expensive IMO


Was mainly putting it out there for the 'cheap trial bag' and not many companies offer free delivery on dog food so the price you pay is often inflated, due to delivery charges..so when you add in delivery charges as free its competitive.


----------



## MrsCx

Hello. Could you possibly check out Amala and add it to the list please? 
Thanks


----------



## NateD

Hi

New to the site, stumbled across it while looking for suitable food for our new puppy. 

We pick Pheobe up in 2 weeks and as this is mine and my wife's first dog we want to make sure we get it right!! 

She is a pure Jack Russell and will be 8 weeks old when we bring her home. We both like the look of Evolution as this seems like a good food and our local pet shop sells it so can get it easily. 

We also like fishmonger pets at home exclusive I think but it's half the price of Evolution so was wondering why when they look the same to my untrained eye! 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jazzybird

Amala is rated 4.7 on allaboutdogfood. Very good value I would say and ingredients are: Composition: Scottish Salmon (34%, Including freshly prepared Scottish Salmon 29%, dried Salmon 5%) Chicken (27%, Including freshly prepared Free Run Chicken 21%, dried Chicken 4.5%, Chicken Stock 1.5%) Sweet Potato, Trout (10%, Including freshly prepared Wiltshire Trout 6%, dried Trout 4%) Green Peas, Lucerne, Linseed, Lentils, Vitamins, Minerals, Seaweed, FOS (960 mg/kg) Spinach, Apple, Cranberries, Rosehip, Camomile, Marigold Flower, Oregano, Parsley, Thyme, Marjoram, Sage, Glucosamine (356 mg/kg) Methylsulfonylmethane (356 mg/kg) Chondroitin Sulphate(250 mg/kg), MOS (240 mg/kg)

Evolution is rated 4.8 on allaboutdogfood. Quite expensive IMO and looks like a brand made for petsathome. Ingredients: Chilled Chicken (26%), Poultry Meal (24%), Turkey Meal (10%), Fish Meal (10%), Sweet Potato Flour (10%), Poultry Fat, Chicken Gravy, Pea Flour (3%), Pea Fibre (2%), Carrot Powder (2%), Apple Powder (2%), Seaweed meal (1.5%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Botanical Herbs (0.5%) (includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle).


----------



## lullabydream

Jazzybird said:


> Amala is rated 4.7 on allaboutdogfood. Very good value I would say and ingredients are: Composition: Scottish Salmon (34%, Including freshly prepared Scottish Salmon 29%, dried Salmon 5%) Chicken (27%, Including freshly prepared Free Run Chicken 21%, dried Chicken 4.5%, Chicken Stock 1.5%) Sweet Potato, Trout (10%, Including freshly prepared Wiltshire Trout 6%, dried Trout 4%) Green Peas, Lucerne, Linseed, Lentils, Vitamins, Minerals, Seaweed, FOS (960 mg/kg) Spinach, Apple, Cranberries, Rosehip, Camomile, Marigold Flower, Oregano, Parsley, Thyme, Marjoram, Sage, Glucosamine (356 mg/kg) Methylsulfonylmethane (356 mg/kg) Chondroitin Sulphate(250 mg/kg), MOS (240 mg/kg)
> 
> Evolution is rated 4.8 on allaboutdogfood. Quite expensive IMO and looks like a brand made for petsathome. Ingredients: Chilled Chicken (26%), Poultry Meal (24%), Turkey Meal (10%), Fish Meal (10%), Sweet Potato Flour (10%), Poultry Fat, Chicken Gravy, Pea Flour (3%), Pea Fibre (2%), Carrot Powder (2%), Apple Powder (2%), Seaweed meal (1.5%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Botanical Herbs (0.5%) (includes rosehip, liqourice root, peppermint, devils claw, milk thistle).


Amala is one of those foods that claim its 70:30 food but when you look at the ingredients, which are mainly fresh...fresh is approximately 70% water so once processed the concentration of actual meat is actually low.

Far better foods out there, for the money.


----------



## SDPetcare

I'm trying to get me head around the fresh, dried, meal etc. Some people say meal is bad, some say it is good. Is there a way of comparing those that list fresh with those that list dried/meal as all about dog food obviously doesn't


----------



## lullabydream

All ingredients listed is in weight order...heaviest being first pre processing.

Fresh ingredients especially meat is full of water...so once processed little actual 'meat' or protein is left.

Meat meal is already processed so roughly stays the same in processing..its energy dense because its basically a dried form of meat with no water.

Dogs can process both...but this is why its hard to compare or class all say 70:30 foods as brilliant..because not all. For those who think and believe they are buying a high in meat food...they can actually be buying a heavy carb loaded food. Remember grain free does not equate to carb free.

Meat doesn't necessarily have to be the first ingredients either especially if its meat meal, but I would expect it in the first 3.

I have put this in very laymen terms so I hope it helps.


----------



## Jazzybird

MWH quote fresh turkey first in their Turkey and Veg and Simpsons 80 20 mixed meat state "deboned chicken" which I suppose is fresh. Other more qualified people can clarify what is best but nonetheless these two examples are ranked at the very top on allaboutdogfood.


----------



## SDPetcare

Thanks, I don't usually have problems with this kind of thing (am very science minded) but you go to something like a trade fair and everyone will tell you their food is the best and why so i'm trying to ensure i'm telling customers the correct info.


----------



## Jazzybird

SDPetcare said:


> Thanks, I don't usually have problems with this kind of thing (am very science minded) but you go to something like a trade fair and everyone will tell you their food is the best and why so i'm trying to ensure i'm telling customers the correct info.


If you do find out please let me know ?


----------



## lullabydream

Jazzybird said:


> MWH quote fresh turkey first in their Turkey and Veg and Simpsons 80 20 mixed meat state "deboned chicken" which I suppose is fresh. Other more qualified people can clarify what is best but nonetheless these two examples are ranked at the very top on allaboutdogfood.


Allaboutdogfood is a site where it may have a fancy calculator on...but has also flaws which has been highlighted her when the generic grain free came out. It rated it all different rankings when using the calculator...

There is no science peer reviewed statements to back up what is stated there...the whole site had its beginnings here on this forum...

At the end of the day...it is just someone's opinion. It may class MWH and Simpsons highly as both British, and both have good customer service. There should be more to buying dog food overall than ingredients alone in my opinion.

Deboned chicken is indeed fresh.


----------



## SDPetcare

So at a recent trade fair there was one company saying their food was totally the best because of the difference between fresh chicken and freshly prepared chicken. Can anyone shed light on this?! I think it is all a case of opinion as if there is no set way of listing ingredients apart from highest amount first it is very difficult to compare


----------



## SDPetcare

Doing a bit of searching, the figures I have found are that dried meat has around 4 times the worth of fresh meat (don't know if that is accurate but its a start) Obviously it then depends on the quality of the meat meal!


----------



## lullabydream

SDPetcare said:


> Doing a bit of searching, the figures I have found are that dried meat has around 4 times the worth of fresh meat (don't know if that is accurate but its a start) Obviously it then depends on the quality of the meat meal!


I wouldn't use google to be honest..and I think marketing gimmicks are marketing gimmicks...freshly prepared and fresh..are for the consumer. Dogs cannot read.

Quality of meat meal has little difference...this will be where rendered meat and the like fly in to the argument...

The simpliest thing for education purposes to read is dog food logic, by Linda p case. It will have you understanding what's in food and why...and how to read labels backed up by science. Iron out myths...and help you to make informed choices.


----------



## SDPetcare

So (hoping I have this vaguely correct) These are not direct off any packet, just getting head round
Food A. 60% rice, 20% chicken meal, oats etc

Food B 41% freshly prepared chicken, 37% rice, oats vegetables etc

Food A has more meat concentration as the weight of the water is not included (i'm not worried in this example whether rice is good or bad etc)


----------



## lullabydream

SDPetcare said:


> So (hoping I have this vaguely correct) These are not direct off any packet, just getting head round
> Food A. 60% rice, 20% chicken meal, oats etc
> 
> Food B 41% freshly prepared chicken, 37% rice, oats vegetables etc
> 
> Food A has more meat concentration as the weight of the water is not included (i'm not worried in this example whether rice is good or bad etc)


 Highly likely yes... Some put percentages for everything...others do not...so some people will say oh my god this food has x amount of rice in for example...but never bat an eyelash that others that don't clearly show percentages...and may just show as in your example 2...what will the rest be made up of!

There is a formula to work out the meat content from fresh meat...but with out looking for it, and am tired...but yes dog food is a minefield...confusing etc.

The main thing is...what suits a person lifestyle, budget and most importantly their dog is all that matters.

All dog food meet standards, all be it minimum standards. If your dog thrives on them so be it!

For me personally its not just about ingredients as such, although they have to suit my dogs, its about customer service, the ability to read the ingredients so I know they suit my dogs, and afford ability. Others may find ease of buying local a bonus too. Its all an individual thing. It should be.


----------



## Jazzybird

Linda Case has a blog: https://thesciencedog.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jazzybird

For information only. Quite a number of these new grain free pet foods are made by GA pet foods. On topic of "fresh" I just wandered over to GA pet foods as I was curious and sure enough on the front page is: http://www.ga-petfoodpartners.co.uk/freshtrusion


----------



## lullabydream

Jazzybird said:


> For information only. Quite a number of these new grain free pet foods are made by GA pet foods. On topic of "fresh" I just wandered over to GA pet foods as I was curious and sure enough on the front page is: http://www.ga-petfoodpartners.co.uk/freshtrusion


Took one look...for a split second and the word Natural popped up. Natural is a marketing tool. Used by many...including raw feeders..there are many things that are natural that kill! However, put the word natural in a food...or as a selling point and well it sells!

Don't get me wrong..i will hold my hands up and I feed a dog food with fresh ingredients. My dog thrives on it...and I can see the difference as I feed in rotation. I knew exactly what I was doing when I bought it...my dog stink, had a rampant ear infection when I rehomed him, and had been fed any supermarket food. He apparently ate like a horse, but was definitely underweight,band I keep my dogs thin. So just as a precaution his smell, failure to thrive and ear problem was diet related I decided on a novel protein grain free. However didn't want to upset the apple cart too much and was happy fresh ingredients would make protein levels in the food pretty similar to what he had before...i also contacted a couple of companies and went with the food with vest customer service. Even though I pay over the odds!


----------



## Jazzybird

Yes indeed, guilty of much the same here! 
And when I look in the garden at what and how much I pickup, then I ask myself is it necessary? Particularly as they have both been in the woods off lead eating horse poop, wood and rabbit droppings to name but a few......


----------



## lullabydream

Jazzybird said:


> Yes indeed, guilty of much the same here!
> And when I look in the garden at what and how much I pickup, then I ask myself is it necessary? Particularly as they have both been in the woods off lead eating horse poop, wood and rabbit droppings to name but a few......


Dogs are scavengers by nature...they my have worked with us to hunt...but mainly for us. Meat was always precious..so although they may have had meat..it was probably limited...and raised on those dreaded grains and gruel that we raise our eyebrows at! It really is finding what criteria works best for your dog...and your dog alone. For mine I would rather read specific proteins such as say chicken fat instead of poultry, but that's because one of my dogs has an intolerance to chicken. It wouldn't matter too much if it did not.


----------



## MrsCx

I ended up getting Amala as Nanook wasn't eating his food and liked the sample and didn't like Akela (which is what Chief is fed). 
He's been on it a month now and it's working wonders, he loves his food again, his coat has gone softer and glossier and his bowel habits are so much better! That'll do for me


----------



## lullabydream

MrsCx said:


> I ended up getting Amala as Nanook wasn't eating his food and liked the sample and didn't like Akela (which is what Chief is fed).
> He's been on it a month now and it's working wonders, he loves his food again, his coat has gone softer and glossier and his bowel habits are so much better! That'll do for me


That's the most important thing...what works for your dog! Your happy buying it too


----------



## MrsCx

Exactly! I was just glad that he was eating something when we first got him on it but happy with the bonus benefits. 
£48 for 15kg isn't bad and sold near us. We pay £44 (inc.delivery) for a 10kg bag of Akela. 15kg Amala feeds Nanook for about 5 weeks and 10kg Akela feeds Chief for about 5 weeks too so it's not too bad at all.


----------



## lizajohn2014

I sometimes feed it as a meal and i sometimes use it as a treat. I don't tend to stick to a particular brand. It is often if somebody has some they want to split as 5kg is too much for my purposes. I sometimes get the cheaper ones which come in 2kg packs.


----------



## emmajfw

Hi
I have an 8 month old staffy boy, he is typical pup full of energy and into everything. He is a lump! We assume his crossed with something as his such a big boy (not fat but tall as well as typical staff solid) When out he will eat literally ANYTHING that isn't the ground. Any recommendations on what food to feed him, we have changed him too dry food x3 a day and wet food kongs once or twice as he loves them. I just don't know where to start on which dry food we should feed him there's so many and so many bad ones, I just don't know where to start. He isn't fussy and we're not fussed on cost so ant opinions would be great ta


----------



## Jazzybird

Is he on grain free food?


----------



## Jazzybird

In any event checkout the very first page of this thread for a list of foods. Green for good, orange okay and red for "could do better". 115 pages and counting for this thread and there are countless great recommendations, you just gotta look through them.


----------



## Jack_B

Hi, could anyone offer any advice? My 13yr 7month lab has recently gone off his regular kibble. It is not health related as he's happily polishing off his new bowls of Barking Head's Golden Years. It would appear he just fancies a change after several years and at his age he's entitled to it. The problem is the food he was on (Royal Canin Satiety Dry) was perfect for keeping him full and his weight down. He's puts on weight incredibly easily and being he's riddled with arthritis weight management is a key part of keeping his discomfort down. "Golden Years", whilst tasty, appears to be a more calorific feed with little in the way of fibre and he's already taken to wandering around at night restless and hungry something he wasn't doing before. I've tried adding oat bran to his food but that seems to get stuck in his teeth and gums and also brings with it extra calories making it tricky to figure how much he needs.

Can anyone recommend another decent high fibre/lower calorie dry food from another brand?

Many thanks.


----------



## SDPetcare

If he likes the Golden Years, maybe try the Braking Heads Fat Dog Slim, as that is lower in fat and protein than the Golden Years.


----------



## Jazzybird

Why don't you try mixing some wet in with his kibble? When my lab went off her food that fixed the problem immediately. Just a quarter of a 400g tray/tin should do the trick.


----------



## lullabydream

Just a thought...at his age going off his food, being restless at night, seeming hungry there could be a medical reason initially for him not wanting to eat..
You saw it as refusal to eat, whereas it could have been teeth problems or the start of cognitive dysfunction, which when you changed the food yes he ate, but restlessness at night can be another feature.

I personally would have a vet check just to make sure there is nothing underlying with him going on too. It could.be nothing, but just reading off the bat, what we see as a fussy dog, in reality can be a problem. Especially in dogs who have never been fussy, age never usually effects their need to eat, medical problems do. However, refusal of food can be intermittent depending on the problem.


----------



## SusieRainbow

How would yu rate this food , FreshPet ? I'm considering it for Reena who has started turning her nose up at Lily's Kitchen Kibble after a couple of years of loving it !
Protein: 13.5%

Fat Content: 12%

Crude Fibres: 0.8%

Crude Ash: 4%

Moisture: 59%

Fresh Chicken (34%), Chicken (30%), Chicken Liver (11%), Ground Oats (10%), Rice Bran, Eggs, Carrots (1%), Garlic Powder, Spinach (0.5%), Celery Seed Powder
*dry weight calculation

*Storage*
Keep Refrigerated


----------



## SusieRainbow

SusieRainbow said:


> How would yu rate this food , FreshPet ? I'm considering it for Reena who has started turning her nose up at Lily's Kitchen Kibble after a couple of years of loving it !
> Protein: 13.5%
> 
> Fat Content: 12%
> 
> Crude Fibres: 0.8%
> 
> Crude Ash: 4%
> 
> Moisture: 59%
> 
> Fresh Chicken (34%), Chicken (30%), Chicken Liver (11%), Ground Oats (10%), Rice Bran, Eggs, Carrots (1%), Garlic Powder, Spinach (0.5%), Celery Seed Powder
> *dry weight calculation
> 
> *Storage*
> Keep Refrigerated


Anyone ? 
Also, anyone know anything about Platinum dog food ? Good ? Bad/ Indifferent ?


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> Anyone ?
> Also, anyone know anything about Platinum dog food ? Good ? Bad/ Indifferent ?


@BlueJay she's tried this!...

Never heard of the first sorry. Confused what type of food it is.

Fancy Reena being a fussy little monkey! Why not feed her Lilys wet on its own?


----------



## Nonnie

SusieRainbow said:


> Anyone ?
> Also, anyone know anything about Platinum dog food ? Good ? Bad/ Indifferent ?


Its a weird semi moist food.

They will send a sample if you contact them.

Smells strong, but not unpleasant, and Ned liked it. My cats also mugged me for some, which is a good sign.

EDIT: email them [email protected] and they will send you a small box of samples (i think i got 4).


----------



## SusieRainbow

lullabydream said:


> @BlueJay she's tried this!...
> 
> Never heard of the first sorry. Confused what type of food it is.
> 
> Fancy Reena being a fussy little monkey! Why not feed her Lilys wet on its own?


I know what you mean, Tango will gobble anything and then look for more, Reena is so much daintier and more 'refined' !
Fresh Pet is a moist soft kibble kept in the fridge , chicken flavoured. I bought the cat some as my puss seemed to be struggling a bit due to losing some teeth, Reena was very interested so gt OH to pick up a pack of the dog variety . She had some for breakfast which has been a problem meal for a couple of weeks and wolfed it down !


----------



## SusieRainbow

Nonnie said:


> Its a weird semi moist food.
> 
> They will send a sample if you contact them.
> 
> Smells strong, but not unpleasant, and Ned liked it. My cats also mugged me for some, which is a good sign.
> 
> EDIT: email them [email protected] and they will send you a small box of samples (i think i got 4).


Thanks, I did this yesterday and got some this morning , 3 packs. Not tried her with it yet though, we'll finish the Fresh Pet first.


----------



## BlueJay

Hiccup had leaky anal glands on platinum, but everyone else liked it no issues!
Semi moist foods are exciting to us lol


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> I know what you mean, Tango will gobble anything and then look for more, Reena is so much daintier and more 'refined' !
> Fresh Pet is a moist soft kibble kept in the fridge , chicken flavoured. I bought the cat some as my puss seemed to be struggling a bit due to losing some teeth, Reena was very interested so gt OH to pick up a pack of the dog variety . She had some for breakfast which has been a problem meal for a couple of weeks and wolfed it down !


 You could try rotating platinum and Fresh Pet if they both work for her to keep her interested..if that's ok with you. My lot eat anything to be fair, lilys kitchen suits Stan the best but I rotate that with other foods, because it keeps cost down and personally I think Eevee suits Purizon better. Apparently feeding my lot is like a military operation as it is, with different foods and amounts, so not adding more individual foods in to the mix!

If the foods suit Reena that's all that matters.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lullabydream said:


> You could try rotating platinum and Fresh Pet if they both work for her to keep her interested..if that's ok with you. My lot eat anything to be fair, lilys kitchen suits Stan the best but I rotate that with other foods, because it keeps cost down and personally I think Eevee suits Purizon better. Apparently feeding my lot is like a military operation as it is, with different foods and amounts, so not adding more individual foods in to the mix!
> 
> If the foods suit Reena that's all that matters.


That's a good idea , rotating the food. I've always tried to keep her and Tango on the same food for convenience but think I'll have to compromise a bit. At least I only have the two !


----------



## SixStar

@SusieRainbow - Eden have (recently?) brought out a semi-moist food. Wonder if that might be more palatable for Tango?


----------



## Jazzybird

Would anybody like to make some suggestions for a quality dry grain free kibble but without eggs? Its surprising how many top brands contain eggs. So far all I've come up with are MWH, Autarky and Vitalin.


----------



## SDPetcare

Eden fish cuisine, Eden semi moist, Simpsons 80/20 fish, Simpsons 60/40 buffalo and lamb puppy (don't have a bag of adult to look at!) 
None of these have egg listed on the ingredients



Jazzybird said:


> Would anybody like to make some suggestions for a quality dry grain free kibble but without eggs? Its surprising how many top brands contain eggs. So far all I've come up with are MWH, Autarky and Vitalin.


----------



## lullabydream

Eggs are a great source of protein, and other vitamins and minerals hence used wisely in foods.

My dogs love having raw eggs too.

Just unfortunate when your dog cannot tolerate them for whatever reason.


----------



## lullabydream

Have you looked at Purizon at Zooplus? Just looked at the lamb and salmon on that had no egg...not sure about the other flavours.


----------



## Jazzybird

Some good answers already. I missed the Purizon lamb and salmon, all the other Purizons have egg. Same for Eden and Simpsons, the flavours I looked at had egg, missed the ones suggested. Oops!


----------



## SixStar

All Millies Wolfheart kibble is egg free.


----------



## SusieRainbow

SixStar said:


> @SusieRainbow - Eden have (recently?) brought out a semi-moist food. Wonder if that might be more palatable for Tango?


Sorry, just seen this ! Tango is currently on Chappie due to a sqidgy bum. It's Reena that's the saucy madam, she's really enoyed the Fresh Pet but it's not working economically as I can't feed it to Tango being chicken based. Reena can't get through a bag of it on her own in a week which is the fridge life once opened. So I've actually ordered some Platinum, another semi-moist kibble that I hope they can both have once Tango's settled again. Did you get chance to look at the ingredients for me ?

* Composition*
Fresh lamb meat (70 %), broken rice (15 %), lamb meal, dried fish, dried brewers' yeast, dried, apple pulp, lucerne, salmon oil, yucca extract, flaxseed oil cold-pressed, olive oil cold-pressed, green-lipped mussel extract, milk thistle seed, dried fennel, sarsaparilla root, dried artichoke, nasturtium, camomile tea extract, dandelion, dried gentian, potassium chloride.

Also ust seen the Eden semi moist is Duck and tripe , neither of them process tripe very well.


----------



## SixStar

SusieRainbow said:


> Sorry, just seen this ! Tango is currently on Chappie due to a sqidgy bum. It's Reena that's the saucy madam, she's really enoyed the Fresh Pet but it's not working economically as I can't feed it to Tango being chicken based. Reena can't get through a bag of it on her own in a week which is the fridge life once opened. So I've actually ordered some Platinum, another semi-moist kibble that I hope they can both have once Tango's settled again. Did you get chance to look at the ingredients for me ?
> 
> * Composition*
> Fresh lamb meat (70 %), broken rice (15 %), lamb meal, dried fish, dried brewers' yeast, dried, apple pulp, lucerne, salmon oil, yucca extract, flaxseed oil cold-pressed, olive oil cold-pressed, green-lipped mussel extract, milk thistle seed, dried fennel, sarsaparilla root, dried artichoke, nasturtium, camomile tea extract, dandelion, dried gentian, potassium chloride.
> 
> Also ust seen the Eden semi moist is Duck and tripe , neither of them process tripe very well.


No worries, the thread moves fast at times, I can't keep up either and missed your Q too!

I like Platinum, well not me personally you understand, but the boys are huge fans to the point they won't leave my side on a walk if they know I've got some in the treat bag. Good ingredients too, would be a Green for me. I hope it suits your girls 

Multiple diets to multiple pets grates a bit doesn't it? I feel like I'm running a canine café these days.


----------



## SusieRainbow

SixStar said:


> No worries, the thread moves fast at times, I can't keep up either and missed your Q too!
> 
> I like Platinum, well not me personally you understand, but the boys are huge fans to the point they won't leave my side on a walk if they know I've got some in the treat bag. Good ingredients too, would be a Green for me. I hope it suits your girls
> 
> Multiple diets to multiple pets grates a bit doesn't it? I feel like I'm running a canine café these days.


Thanks, I hope they both like it. Reena's tried a sample, that went down well so signs are good. Tango will eat anything , it's just a matter of finding something that suits her digestion.
Talking of you 'liking' Platinum, I'm sure I could serve Lily's Kitchen wet up to OH and he'd eat it with relish !


----------



## Deano's Pet Food

If anyone is interested in Dry Kibble for their Cats/Dogs I will happily answer any questions on our ranges
Terry


----------



## SixStar

Deano's Pet Food said:


> If anyone is interested in Dry Kibble for their Cats/Dogs I will happily answer any questions on our ranges
> Terry


Can you post some info about your ranges?


----------



## Deano's Pet Food

SixStar said:


> Can you post some info about your ranges?


Am I allowed to?

I put a general info post to introduce myself, but needed to remove everything other than I have a pet food business?


----------



## SixStar

Deano's Pet Food said:


> Am I allowed to?
> 
> I put a general info post to introduce myself, but needed to remove everything other than I have a pet food business?


I can't see there would be anything wrong with posting about your foods when someone is outright asking about them - usually just blatant advertising that there's a problem with.

ETA... just had a look at your site. It's the generic grain free that's being sold under a million different names?


----------



## SusieRainbow

SixStar said:


> I can't see there would be anything wrong with posting about your foods when someone is outright asking about them - usually just blatant advertising that there's a problem with.


If information is requested that's fine, it's just advertising not allowed.


----------



## Deano's Pet Food

SixStar said:


> I can't see there would be anything wrong with posting about your foods when someone is outright asking about them - usually just blatant advertising that there's a problem with.
> 
> ETA... just had a look at your site. It's the generic grain free that's being sold under a million different names?


Hi SixStar

It is a generic food, yes, with subtle slight differences. It is sold under many names, as its an own label brand. There are a lot of people out there who take advantage of this, and try and charge the earth for it. My mark up is not at all high, but, I totally believe in the food, and feed it to all of my cats and dogs, and have done for years. Customers who also buy from me, notice a significant change in their pets - and they are people who have been buying "specialised" vet recommended very expensive products for a long time - led to believe that hat is the only food that will benefit their pets.

I prefer to get the products out there, at an affordable price - clearly, I need to cover my costs - and that not insignificant with Google, Building and maintaining websites, bank charges etc.

What I offer is a high quality Dry Natural, Balanced and Complete dry pet food, that we personally use and believe in, and which has significant benefits over and above many major very expensive brands out there. New formulas are been introduced all the time, and the Grain Free, Hypoallergenic food is certainly hitting the big time.

Comparatively - There is a higher meat or fish content, more natural ingredients, absolutely no fillers or bulking agents, just good, honest nutrition.

Delivery is Free, its a 24 hour delivery fully tracked service, subscriptions coming soon, and it is absolutely excellent value for money - certainly when bought in 2 15kg bag quantities. We also provide exceptional customer service and don't just forget about pets or their owners, once they have bought from us.

As I say, am happy to answer any questions, and I don't try and pull any punches with people

We are an animal loving family business


----------



## SixStar

Deano's Pet Food said:


> Hi SixStar
> 
> It is a generic food, yes, with subtle slight differences. It is sold under many names, as its an own label brand. There are a lot of people out there who take advantage of this, and try and charge the earth for it. My mark up is not at all high, but, I totally believe in the food, and feed it to all of my cats and dogs, and have done for years. Customers who also buy from me, notice a significant change in their pets - and they are people who have been buying "specialised" vet recommended very expensive products for a long time - led to believe that hat is the only food that will benefit their pets.
> 
> I prefer to get the products out there, at an affordable price - clearly, I need to cover my costs - and that not insignificant with Google, Building and maintaining websites, bank charges etc.
> 
> What I offer is a high quality Dry Natural, Balanced and Complete dry pet food, that we personally use and believe in, and which has significant benefits over and above many major very expensive brands out there. New formulas are been introduced all the time, and the Grain Free, Hypoallergenic food is certainly hitting the big time.
> 
> Comparatively - There is a higher meat or fish content, more natural ingredients, absolutely no fillers or bulking agents, just good, honest nutrition.
> 
> Delivery is Free, its a 24 hour delivery fully tracked service, subscriptions coming soon, and it is absolutely excellent value for money - certainly when bought in 2 15kg bag quantities. We also provide exceptional customer service and don't just forget about pets or their owners, once they have bought from us.
> 
> As I say, am happy to answer any questions, and I don't try and pull any punches with people
> 
> We are an animal loving family business


I know a lot of people are using the foods and are pleased with it. Like you say, the mark up varies enormously but in most cases I think it's a great budget option.


----------



## hackertime

SixStar said:


> I know a lot of people are using the foods and are pleased with it. Like you say, the mark up varies enormously but in most cases I think it's a great budget option.


Huge mark up id say, I only pay £34.99 for 15kg opposed to £43 on this site and i know the company I buy it from make a profit on the price they sell it at?! I've had several arguments on Facebook with these so called brand new grain free food companies telling absolute bare faced lies about the product then taking the the pee with the price, ,,,,, rant over


----------



## Deano's Pet Food

It sint a huge markup at all! Not on my site. I make £6 to £7 a bag at a push. I costs me £6.99 to post it, and if people buy 2 bags, which the majority of my customers do, then I make only the same for the 2 bags sold, as I sell it even cheaper if buying 2. It also very much depends on the flavour you choose, as to the price you pay - but the mark up is the same. If you're remarking about me telling bare faced lies, then Im quite horrified actually, as I don't, and am open and honest with my customers. I have been in the retail trade for nearly 20 years, and have a loyal client following, and the same growing with this site. If you begrudge someone making £7 from a 15kg bag of good quality Grain Free food, then there isn't really a lot I can say... except, don't judge everyone the same... I find your post quite offensive to be perfectly honest


----------



## Nonnie

Deano's Pet Food said:


> It sint a huge markup at all! Not on my site. I make £6 to £7 a bag at a push. I costs me £6.99 to post it, and if people buy 2 bags, which the majority of my customers do, then I make only the same for the 2 bags sold, as I sell it even cheaper if buying 2. It also very much depends on the flavour you choose, as to the price you pay - but the mark up is the same. If you're remarking about me telling bare faced lies, then Im quite horrified actually, as I don't, and am open and honest with my customers. I have been in the retail trade for nearly 20 years, and have a loyal client following, and the same growing with this site. If you begrudge someone making £7 from a 15kg bag of good quality Grain Free food, then there isn't really a lot I can say... except, don't judge everyone the same... I find your post quite offensive to be perfectly honest


Does the cost price vary depending on how many sacks you buy at one time?

Ive noticed that some of the cheapest sellers of this generic stuff tend to be the bigger businesses. I assume they buy in massive bulk and can store it, probably driving their costs down that they can then pass on to their customers.


----------



## hackertime

I was not directing my comment directly to you I said I've had arguments with several companies on Facebook who are claiming the ga generic food is a brand new grain free especially from them and won't admit that they buy in bulk and stick their own labels on and then have the the brass neck to charge £50 plus


----------



## Deano's Pet Food

edited


----------



## Deano's Pet Food

edited


----------



## SixStar

@Deano's Pet Food chill a little  this is a discussion forum and we're merely having a discussion. No one is personally attacking you and your food, no need to get on the defensive


----------



## Deano's Pet Food

SixStar said:


> @Deano's Pet Food chill a little  this is a discussion forum and we're merely having a discussion. No one is personally attacking you and your food, no need to get on the defensive


I wasn't been defensive - I was merely replying to a comment made by Hackertime, which WAS directed t me, regardless "Huge mark up id say, I only pay £34.99 for 15kg opposed to £43 on this site". She is misinformed, totally, and making generalisations about sellers.

My price is actually £38.03 when bought as 2 bags.
The "Generic" company do allow sellers to adapt and create their own recipes as long as it meets the Nutritional needs of the Cat or Dog - so, a lot of the bare faced liars - actually may not be

I won't make further comment - regardless of further comments made. I didn't join the forum to be argumentative - but, at the same time , I won't not voice my opinion too


----------



## hackertime

Deano's Pet Food said:


> I wasn't been defensive - I was merely replying to a comment made by Hackertime, which WAS directed t me, regardless "Huge mark up id say, I only pay £34.99 for 15kg opposed to £43 on this site". She is misinformed, totally, and making generalisations about sellers.
> 
> My price is actually £38.03 when bought as 2 bags.
> The "Generic" company do allow sellers to adapt and create their own recipes as long as it meets the Nutritional needs of the Cat or Dog - so, a lot of the bare faced liars - actually may not be
> 
> I won't make further comment - regardless of further comments made. I didn't join the forum to be argumentative - but, at the same time , I won't not voice my opinion too


I simply stated that I pay £34.99 per 15kg opposed to £43 on your site and I stated that the people I buy it from are making a profit on that price as you would expect the business owner has told me that he could charge a lot more but won't ...I like you am allowed opinions


----------



## Claire Diss

Has anyone feed dogs on AVA have looked on allaboutdogfood but it's not on


----------



## picaresque

Claire Diss said:


> Has anyone feed dogs on AVA have looked on allaboutdogfood but it's not on


You could try their instant review generator, just enter the ingredients and it'll give you a rating
https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/instant-dog-food-review.php
I've just used it to see what they made of Purina Beyond, which I got a few bags of today


----------



## Claire Diss

picaresque said:


> You could try their instant review generator, just enter the ingredients and it'll give you a rating
> https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/instant-dog-food-review.php
> I've just used it to see what they made of Purina Beyond, which I got a few bags of today


Fab thank you just done it and it came up with a result of 4.8. Will give it a try. She has been on Tails and enjoying it but my last bag that arrived I opened last Sunday before I started work and it was awful totally different had to run out and pick up some food and all.i could get was Waggs , talk about E numbers for a already hiber dig she isn't that keen on it but just not sure what to put her on. She causes me nothing but grief this dog but I love her. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Claire Diss

Claire Diss said:


> Fab thank you just done it and it came up with a result of 4.8. Will give it a try. She has been on Tails and enjoying it but my last bag that arrived I opened last Sunday before I started work and it was awful totally different had to run out and pick up some food and all.i could get was Waggs , talk about E numbers for a already hiber dig she isn't that keen on it but just not sure what to put her on. She causes me nothing but grief this dog but I love her. Thanks for the advice


----------



## picaresque

Claire Diss said:


> Fab thank you just done it and it came up with a result of 4.8. Will give it a try. She has been on Tails and enjoying it but my last bag that arrived I opened last Sunday before I started work and it was awful totally different had to run out and pick up some food and all.i could get was Waggs , talk about E numbers for a already hiber dig she isn't that keen on it but just not sure what to put her on. She causes me nothing but grief this dog but I love her. Thanks for the advice


Bear in mind this exchange in the comments section -


----------



## Claire Diss

But why would you take Chicken(44%) out if that is the 1st ingredient on the list I would surely think that would be a untrue reading. A lot of the higher priced brands are very low scored I think. My very trusted vet warned of a few to stay well clear from. But at the end of the if your dog is eating and he/she enjoys is healthy that is all that matters. Well it is to me anyway!! I am thinking people are worrying far too much about ooh it has this in and that in it. I am sick of people trying to make me feel bad cos I took my dog off a raw diet, I hate raw meat I just couldn't handle it. Hated the smell I can't touch it plus have you got children. I just think it's wrong (that wasn't on here mind was a group on FB, whom actually got really nasty, but that delete button came in handy). I love my dog at the end of the day if she is loved and cared for which she is very much so then to me that is what is important.


----------



## picaresque

Claire Diss said:


> But at the end of the if your dog is eating and he/she enjoys is healthy that is all that matters. Well it is to me anyway!! I am thinking people are worrying far too much about ooh it has this in and that in it.


I agree entirely, I'm pretty laid back about dog food and take certain ideas about what's supposed to be good and bad with a pinch of salt. Was just pointing out what allaboutdogfood had to say about the rating and how their automated thingy is imprecise. The AVA looks more than adequate to me anyway.


----------



## Claire Diss

picaresque said:


> I agree entirely, I'm pretty laid back about dog food and take certain ideas about what's supposed to be good and bad with a pinch of salt. Was just pointing out what allaboutdogfood had to say about the rating and how their automated thingy is imprecise. The AVA looks more than adequate to me anyway.


I totally agree, I am fed up of people turning noses up at me like ooh you feed your dog what.... But at least it's getting food, millions of dogs are not. It just really gets me mad. The higher priced brands are not the best, so what if someone wants to keep dogs Bakers and yes my dog has tried that and turned her nose up at it. But my last 2 dogs loved it. And I don't care


----------



## lullabydream

Claire Diss said:


> But why would you take Chicken(44%) out if that is the 1st ingredient on the list I would surely think that would be a untrue reading. A lot of the higher priced brands are very low scored I think. My very trusted vet warned of a few to stay well clear from. But at the end of the if your dog is eating and he/she enjoys is healthy that is all that matters. Well it is to me anyway!! I am thinking people are worrying far too much about ooh it has this in and that in it. I am sick of people trying to make me feel bad cos I took my dog off a raw diet, I hate raw meat I just couldn't handle it. Hated the smell I can't touch it plus have you got children. I just think it's wrong (that wasn't on here mind was a group on FB, whom actually got really nasty, but that delete button came in handy). I love my dog at the end of the day if she is loved and cared for which she is very much so then to me that is what is important.


The ingredients list should be in dry weight order... But many clump the protein product together, as together it would make the 'greatest' weight. As a rule some usually put it in brackets.. or state % of say chicken from... It's bad labelling per se. 
Some products will say on the label 50% named...for example and you are there for ever looking through the ingredients list and adding up all the ingredients with the named product and near the end you will see named 3% oil maybe!

If it suits so be it!


----------



## Team_Trouble

Claire Diss said:


> I totally agree, I am fed up of people turning noses up at me like ooh you feed your dog what.... But at least it's getting food, millions of dogs are not. It just really gets me mad. The higher priced brands are not the best, so what if someone wants to keep dogs Bakers and yes my dog has tried that and turned her nose up at it. But my last 2 dogs loved it. And I don't care


I understand where you are coming from, but I just have to say that my dog Max developed diabetes likely due to a diet of Bakers which then contained added sugars. We changed his food after he was diagnosed, we knew nothing about dog nutrition before his diagnosis. He had been a fussy eater but loved Bakers and became very greedy. Just because dogs want to eat it doesn't mean it's good for them.

Having said that, I think AVA is an entirely different kettle of fish and perfectly reasonable. I gave Oliver some of the wet when it first came out but he ignored it.

And I found raw really difficult to feed myself (the Smell! :Hungover ) so was rather pleased when Oliver went off it after 2 weeks.


----------



## lullabydream

KatieandOliver said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but I just have to say that my dog Max developed diabetes likely due to a diet of Bakers which then contained added sugars. We changed his food after he was diagnosed, we knew nothing about dog nutrition before his diagnosis. He had been a fussy eater but loved Bakers and became very greedy. Just because dogs want to eat it doesn't mean it's good for them.
> 
> Having said that, I think AVA is an entirely different kettle of fish and perfectly reasonable. I gave Oliver some of the wet when it first came out but he ignored it.
> 
> And I found raw really difficult to feed myself (the Smell! :Hungover ) so was rather pleased when Oliver went off it after 2 weeks.


The guidelines are now stricter on nutrition...and diabetes in dogs is a totally different kettle of fish than diabetes if we are talking type 2 than in humans. Which is diet related.


----------



## Claire Diss

Bakers has been around for years. Yes it maybe full of sugar well I wouldn't say it was full maybe has a lot. Not that my Libby likes bakers but all my others had it and lived long healthy lifes. Never had a problem with neither of there healths. Libby didn't like raw, hasn't liked a lot of high branded food or medium branded. I have tried AVA as well and she wouldn't touch it, so now on James Wellbeloved small breed biscuits as she doesn't like big pieces and Asda hero's wet food and she loves it. Don't care if people like it or not really, my dog is loved treated like a princess and healthy. Vet is happy with her growth, weight etc etc


----------



## Team_Trouble

Claire Diss said:


> Bakers has been around for years. Yes it maybe full of sugar well I wouldn't say it was full maybe has a lot. Not that my Libby likes bakers but all my others had it and lived long healthy lifes. Never had a problem with neither of there healths. Libby didn't like raw, hasn't liked a lot of high branded food or medium branded. I have tried AVA as well and she wouldn't touch it, so now on James Wellbeloved small breed biscuits as she doesn't like big pieces and Asda hero's wet food and she loves it. Don't care if people like it or not really, my dog is loved treated like a princess and healthy. Vet is happy with her growth, weight etc etc


Glad she's eating  it's a worry when they don't. My Oliver really worried me as a puppy he wouldn't Eat! He's still very choosy now and can take or leave food unless he's really hungry.
I might have misunderstood about the diabetes and Bakers link.i hope I didn't offend or upset you that wasn't my intention. She sounds like a very lucky Girl!


----------



## Claire Diss

KatieandOliver said:


> Glad she's eating  it's a worry when they don't. My Oliver really worried me as a puppy he wouldn't Eat! He's still very choosy now and can take or leave food unless he's really hungry.
> I might have misunderstood about the diabetes and Bakers link.i hope I didn't offend or upset you that wasn't my intention. She sounds like a very lucky Girl!


Bless you, you didn't offend me at all. I guess what I was trying to say is dogs are like humans I could eat something and wouldn't bother me but you might have the same and could make you ill. I think people can be really snotty when it comes to dog food, especially on these sites and many Facebook pages, I know I made mistakes swopping and changing my dogs food and that is my fault when she has had one one of her few days not eating I should of ignored her but I didn't I panicked and that's my fault worrying about something that happened to my last dog. But I kept changing her food and so I made her a picky eater. But not this time she likes jwb kibble and Asda hero's tins she either eats it or goes hungry. 3 says running she has eaten it so fingers crossed we have nailed it at last x


----------



## CuddleMonster

Has anyone fed the Eden kibble to their dog? Trying to find out what size the different kibbles are (the food comes in two kibble sizes) but when I contacted Eden they told me just to order each variety in two different sizes to try to see which my dog prefers...which would work out very, very expensive!!! I like a largish kibble for Bonnie, but too large and she struggles to eat it. She is currently on Skinners Salmon & Rice/Duck & Rice but doesn't seem to be suiting her quite so well these days and when I checked the recommendation is for dogs up to 7 and she will be 9 at the end of the year, so I want to change. Eden looks good, but I must admit, I'm not impressed by their response to my first query!


----------



## Claire Diss

CuddleMonster said:


> Has anyone fed the Eden kibble to their dog? Trying to find out what size the different kibbles are (the food comes in two kibble sizes) but when I contacted Eden they told me just to order each variety in two different sizes to try to see which my dog prefers...which would work out very, very expensive!!! I like a largish kibble for Bonnie, but too large and she struggles to eat it. She is currently on Skinners Salmon & Rice/Duck & Rice but doesn't seem to be suiting her quite so well these days and when I checked the recommendation is for dogs up to 7 and she will be 9 at the end of the year, so I want to change. Eden looks good, but I must admit, I'm not impressed by their response to my first query!


I have a 17 month old Lab cross, she only like tiny pieces. She has caused me nothing but trouble eating but finally we have found a food she loves it's cold compressed food from company called Gentle who does small bite pieces. She loves the stuff and doesn't need as much her coat is gorgeous have noticed a huge difference in her since being on it


----------



## SixStar

CuddleMonster said:


> Has anyone fed the Eden kibble to their dog? Trying to find out what size the different kibbles are (the food comes in two kibble sizes) but when I contacted Eden they told me just to order each variety in two different sizes to try to see which my dog prefers...which would work out very, very expensive!!! I like a largish kibble for Bonnie, but too large and she struggles to eat it. She is currently on Skinners Salmon & Rice/Duck & Rice but doesn't seem to be suiting her quite so well these days and when I checked the recommendation is for dogs up to 7 and she will be 9 at the end of the year, so I want to change. Eden looks good, but I must admit, I'm not impressed by their response to my first query!


Eden customer service is atrocious and I would not use their products based on this alone. Shame, as the food is good.

I haven't seen the larger size, but the small kibble is tiny - petite pois type size.


----------



## CuddleMonster

SixStar said:


> Eden customer service is atrocious and I would not use their products based on this alone. Shame, as the food is good.
> 
> I haven't seen the larger size, but the small kibble is tiny - petite pois type size.


Oh dear! Not good news as after extensive consultation of this index and the all about dog food site, Eden came up as the best one I could afford to buy! Any suggestions for an alternative?


----------



## SixStar

CuddleMonster said:


> Oh dear! Not good news as after extensive consultation of this index and the all about dog food site, Eden came up as the best one I could afford to buy! Any suggestions for an alternative?


The food is great. I just personally wouldn't buy it on principle!

How about Millie's Wolfheart or Akela?

The latter in particular has excellent customer service and is very well priced.


----------



## CuddleMonster

Thank you for the suggestions. I have ordered the Akela duck variety this evening so will see how she gets on with that.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

My son has fed Eden for years because it's a good food and suits his Viszla. Thankfully he's not needed much customer service.


----------



## SixStar

I am getting info together to add fat & protein for each food - I know in the last year, with one of mine having pancreatitis and another having kidney disease, that I would have found this useful! 

Will update to add newer missing brands too - any suggestions of ones to be added?


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> I am getting info together to add fat & protein for each food - I know in the last year, with one of mine having pancreatitis and another having kidney disease, that I would have found this useful!
> 
> Will update to add newer missing brands too - any suggestions of ones to be added?


Is Gentle cold compressed dog food on, I have just recently started feeding Libby this, at last we have a food she likes but ssssshhhhhh don't tell her I know lol


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I am getting info together to add fat & protein for each food - I know in the last year, with one of mine having pancreatitis and another having kidney disease, that I would have found this useful!
> 
> Will update to add newer missing brands too - any suggestions of ones to be added?


Gonna keep you busy !!


----------



## SixStar

Claire Diss said:


> Is Gentle cold compressed dog food on, I have just recently started feeding Libby this, at last we have a food she likes but ssssshhhhhh don't tell her I know lol


Yes it's already on here. 



Westie Mum said:


> Gonna keep you busy !!


Need something to keep the retired brain ticking!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Need something to keep the retired brain ticking!


I will await the wet food one being redone aswell then


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I will await the wet food one being redone aswell then


I shall be doing... when, however.... that's a different matter


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I shall be doing... when, however.... that's a different matter


It's ok, it doesn't need to be this week ...... next week will do


----------



## BlueJay

Spied this and thought it might be exciting for people needing novel proteins; rabbit and reindeer cold pressed food (comes in grain free and normal, all in these two plus the standard chicken, fish etc)

http://naturis-dogfood.co.uk/product/grain-and-gluten-free-cold-pressed-complete-dry-food-reindeer/


----------



## Claire Diss

BlueJay said:


> Spied this and thought it might be exciting for people needing novel proteins; rabbit and reindeer cold pressed food (comes in grain free and normal, all in these two plus the standard chicken, fish etc)
> 
> http://naturis-dogfood.co.uk/product/grain-and-gluten-free-cold-pressed-complete-dry-food-reindeer/


Never heard of this one but looks interesting a shame don't do smaller bags really


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Spied this and thought it might be exciting for people needing novel proteins; rabbit and reindeer cold pressed food (comes in grain free and normal, all in these two plus the standard chicken, fish etc)
> 
> http://naturis-dogfood.co.uk/product/grain-and-gluten-free-cold-pressed-complete-dry-food-reindeer/


Interesting one ! Can't seem to find any info on meat content % though.

Was it @Sweety a while ago looking for a venison one (reindeer is venison) ?


----------



## Rafa

Thank you @Westie Mum. I'll have a good look at that.

We put Rudi on Millies Wolfheart Pork and Veg in the end but this one looks interesting.


----------



## SixStar

Ok, I've now added crude protein & crude fat for them all, and updated prices & ingredients as necessary.

Crazy how some prices have changed since I first done this, Bob & Lush had gone up over £25! So many foods that used to be in 15kg bags and have now dropped down to 12/14kg with an increase in price, sneaky!

I have added:

Piccolo
Eden semi-moist
Carnilove
Skinners Life
Naturis
Wellness Core
Symply
Winalot
McAdams
Forthglade cold pressed
Guru
Purina Beyond
Step Up to Naturals
Any others I've missed that should be there?

I am missing the protein & fat contents for Aldi Earls Langham hypoallergenic food, I can't find it online. Can anyone help with that? Maybe @Doggiedelight? If not, I'll check next time I'm in Aldi picking up their delicious crispy hoisin duck pancakes 

I'm missing feeding guidelines for Naturis too, and have left it at an Orange for now as meat content is unclear. No email address online so I'll try to call tomorrow.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I am missing the protein & fat contents for Aldi Earls Langham hypoallergenic food, I can't find it online. Can anyone help with that? Maybe @Doggiedelight? If not, I'll check next time I'm in Aldi picking up their delicious crispy hoisin duck pancakes


https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/aldi-dog-food.427116/


----------



## Westie Mum

Great job at updating them @SixStar 

Still not that many green rated ones though are there, not compared to wet food!


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/aldi-dog-food.427116/


Pfft, spoil sport, I'm still going to go and get my duck pancakes 

Ta! I felt sure it was on here somewhere but didn't do a very good job at looking


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Pfft, spoil sport, I'm still going to go and get my duck pancakes
> 
> Ta! I felt sure it was on here somewhere but didn't do a very good job at looking


We have two Aldi's in our small town, I've never been in either of them! Probably cause they don't deliver and I am sooooooo lazy lol, but people do say you can pick up some great bits in there.

Be interested to know the meat content of the Naturis esp the reindeer one!


----------



## Westie Mum

Spotted this in town today. Not horrendous food for £3 a bag if things are tight ......

Lamb and rice or turkey and rice.















Seems part of a new range http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+acces..._cf=pdxtbrand&esp_filter_pdxtbrand=Wilko Best


----------



## OliverChi

I've been feeding a food called Pet Connection Grain Free Small Breed Chicken (won't let me post a link but if you type that in it will come up) but can't find reviews on it anywhere. Would you take a look at it? The dog's are doing well on it and I'm pretty confident it's okay as it seems similar to Acana, but wouldn't mind a second opinion that wasn't from the place I order it from!


----------



## BlueJay

OliverChi said:


> I've been feeding a food called Pet Connection Grain Free Small Breed Chicken (won't let me post a link but if you type that in it will come up) but can't find reviews on it anywhere. Would you take a look at it? The dog's are doing well on it and I'm pretty confident it's okay as it seems similar to Acana, but wouldn't mind a second opinion that wasn't from the place I order it from!


Looks to be the same generic grain free food that gets rebranded by sellers. (Country Kibble?)
Rated orange; not a bad food


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> *COUNTRY KIBBLE (salmon, trout, sweet potato & asparagus)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £33.00
> *Price per kilo:* £2.75
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 82p
> 
> Protein 26% / Fat 14%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Salmon & trout (50% including 36% fresh prepared salmon & trout, 12% dried salmon, 2% fish stock), sweet potato (26%), peas, potato (6%), beet bulp, linseed, vitamins & minerals, vegetable stock, asparagus, FOS, MOS.





BlueJay said:


> Looks to be the same generic grain free food that gets rebranded by sellers. (Country Kibble?)


Yep it is. Salmon one listed above, rated orange.

Think there's a few here that use the generic grain free.


----------



## Jobeth

I couldn't see this one - hey diddle diddle. It is £4 at the moment. I just found a review that said their dog was sick after eating it, but I don't know if there is anything that would cause it.


----------



## Westie Mum

Jobeth said:


> I couldn't see this one - hey diddle diddle. It is £4 at the moment. I just found a review that said their dog was sick after eating it, but I don't know if there is anything that would cause it.
> View attachment 323725


The lamb one doesn't look bad for supermarket ..... chicken and salmon one are quite maize heavy though.


----------



## Claire Diss

Anyone feed dog on Markus Muhle been feeding my dog it she likes it but her poos are quite runny - anyone have any thoughts


----------



## BlueJay

Claire Diss said:


> Anyone feed dog on Markus Muhle been feeding my dog it she likes it but her poos are quite runny - anyone have any thoughts


Not Markus Muhle, but i've fed mine on a similar food before (Lupo)
With cold pressed foods, because they are so dense, you can very easily overfeed if going by eye as it simply doesn't look a lot in the bowl.
I'd cut back the amount you are feeding and assess again from there


----------



## Claire Diss

BlueJay said:


> Not Markus Muhle, but i've fed mine on a similar food before (Lupo)
> With cold pressed foods, because they are so dense, you can very easily overfeed if going by eye as it simply doesn't look a lot in the bowl.
> I'd cut back the amount you are feeding and assess again from there


I measured out the amount she loves wet food with it as well like a topper so I give her half twice a day of her daily amount and 1/4 of a tin of the wet food she loves. Wasn't sure it was cos she was having wet food as well but she enjoys her food she has for now anyway. She is a very fussy dog my fault I know but I don't want to put her off my changing anything


----------



## Claire Diss

BlueJay said:


> Not Markus Muhle, but i've fed mine on a similar food before (Lupo)
> With cold pressed foods, because they are so dense, you can very easily overfeed if going by eye as it simply doesn't look a lot in the bowl.
> I'd cut back the amount you are feeding and assess again from there


Do you think she could be better on normal kibble


----------



## Westie Mum

Claire Diss said:


> Do you think she could be better on normal kibble


I think she would be best on one kibble and sticking to it.

She's had half a dozen different foods in the last few months and you keep changing it.

Tough love: pick one food, put it down and if she doesn't eat it within 10 mins then lift it. Try again at the next meal. No treats or titbits!

She will eat when she's hungry but at the moment she eats something for a while then is turning her nose up because she KNOWS you will rush off to buy something else.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I think she would be best on one kibble and sticking to it.
> 
> She's had half a dozen different foods in the last few months and you keep changing it.
> 
> Tough love: pick one food, put it down and if she doesn't eat it within 10 mins then lift it. Try again at the next meal. No treats or titbits!
> 
> She will eat when she's hungry but at the moment she eats something for a while then is turning her nose up because she KNOWS you will rush off to buy something else.


This. A million times, this.

@Claire Diss it feels as though your dog is on a different food with each post. I can't say I blame her for being fussy - she knows something tastier & new will be along soon.

Chose a food she likes and stick with it. Once she's reliably eating it, then you can start adding a bit of variety.


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> This. A million times, this.
> 
> @Claire Diss it feels as though your dog is on a different food with each post. I can't say I blame her for being fussy - she knows something tastier & new will be along soon.
> 
> Chose a food she likes and stick with it. Once she's reliably eating it, then you can start adding a bit of variety.


She has been on this food now for about 2 months and is enjoying it but won't eat just dry food at all, she likes wet food. She doesn't get any human food at all and no treats, if she doesn't eat her food within 30 mins it's removed. I don't want to change her food but surely if the food is causing her problems with the stomach and stools then it has to be changed! It's like your saying she has to suffer which she isn't mind as as happy as Larry loads of energy just her poos slightly runny, she only goes twice a day she enjoys her food and sits and waits for it now.


----------



## Claire Diss

Westie Mum said:


> I think she would be best on one kibble and sticking to it.
> 
> She's had half a dozen different foods in the last few months and you keep changing it.
> 
> Tough love: pick one food, put it down and if she doesn't eat it within 10 mins then lift it. Try again at the next meal. No treats or titbits!
> 
> She will eat when she's hungry but at the moment she eats something for a while then is turning her nose up because she KNOWS you will rush off to buy something else.


She has been on this for 2 months now, I was just asking for advice because or her bottom movements being running, she enjoys it with wet food and I wasn't sure Cold compressed food could be given with wet food that was all I was asking advice for


----------



## SixStar

Claire Diss said:


> She has been on this food now for about 2 months and is enjoying it but won't eat just dry food at all, she likes wet food. She doesn't get any human food at all and no treats, if she doesn't eat her food within 30 mins it's removed. I don't want to change her food but surely if the food is causing her problems with the stomach and stools then it has to be changed! It's like your saying she has to suffer which she isn't mind as as happy as Larry loads of energy just her poos slightly runny, she only goes twice a day she enjoys her food and sits and waits for it now.


She had just started on Gentle on the 1st August and now she's on MM.

If she likes wet food, why don't you feed her that?

Have you tried an exclusion diet to see which ingredients affect her stomach?


----------



## BlueJay

If she enjoys the wet food she is already on and that suits her, can you not feed that full time?


----------



## Claire Diss

BlueJay said:


> If she enjoys the wet food she is already on and that suits her, can you not feed that full time?


That's just it she won't eat it without the kibble


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> She had just started on Gentle on the 1st August and now she's on MM.
> 
> If she likes wet food, why don't you feed her that?
> 
> Have you tried an exclusion diet to see which ingredients affect her stomach?


I stand corrected she was actually on Gentle the month before she has 1 bag of it and I couldn't get more my friend gave me some
Markus Muhle as he dog has it the ingredients are similar and I can hold of it easier so beginning of august she actually started Markus Muhle


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> She had just started on Gentle on the 1st August and now she's on MM.
> 
> If she likes wet food, why don't you feed her that?
> 
> Have you tried an exclusion diet to see which ingredients affect her stomach?


She only ended up in this cos I couldn't get hold of Gentle the company is unrealiable bought a bag and it never came. Took ages for a refund


----------



## Westie Mum

So go back to the last food that was good for her tummy and stick to it.

No one is suggesting she stays on a food that doesn't agree with her. But you have made the dog fussy and will make it even worse if you carry on swopping.

You can only give variety once you dog understands the basics of eating its meals, each and every time.


----------



## SixStar

@Claire Diss How is her stomach if you reduce feeding portions? Does that help the softness? The RDA on the bag is often wildly generous.


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> @Claire Diss How is her stomach if you reduce feeding portions? Does that help the softness? The RDA on the bag is often wildly generous.


If I have worked out correctly she should be getting 160g a day so I half the portion for her dinner and tea. She gets about 1/4 of a tin of wet food from a tin with that twice a day as well. If I give her less she is hungry. She is happy in herself not having any problems with her at all just she has slightly runny poo's. She is a happy dog - not today mind cos her play mate is at school first day back so she is a huffy dog today lol


----------



## SixStar

Claire Diss said:


> If I have worked out correctly she should be getting 160g a day so I half the portion for her dinner and tea. She gets about 1/4 of a tin of wet food from a tin with that twice a day as well. If I give her less she is hungry. She is happy in herself not having any problems with her at all just she has slightly runny poo's. She is a happy dog - not today mind cos her play mate is at school first day back so she is a huffy dog today lol


I would try reducing ever so slightly and seeing if that makes any difference. Which tinned food are you feeding, could that be the problem?

Are her stools ever totally solid?


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> I would try reducing ever so slightly and seeing if that makes any difference. Which tinned food are you feeding, could that be the problem?
> 
> Are her stools ever totally solid?


Tried a few wet food forthglade lily kitchen all just go in bin, she loves Asda chicken in jelly. Awful stuff I know but she loves it. This may sound awful, her poop not totally runny firm at beginning of poop then soft at last bit. She poops twice a day always whilst we are out walking her. This is why I was asking about the biscuits I wondered if it just didn't agree with her. My cousin who owns kennels thinks this could be the prob, I don't want to change her food cos she seems to be enjoying it which with Libby doesn't happen often. I might reduce the amount of wet food I put in it and go from there.


----------



## SixStar

If her food didn't agree with her, I would expect her to be soft all the time, rather than mainly firm with just a little softness at the end. The 160g you are feeding her - is this is what is recommended on the bag? These guidelines are often over generous, especially if you're then feeding wet food on top.


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> If her food didn't agree with her, I would expect her to be soft all the time, rather than mainly firm with just a little softness at the end. The 160g you are feeding her - is this is what is recommended on the bag? These guidelines are often over generous, especially if you're then feeding wet food on top.


No it's what we worked out she should have, she weighs 16kg, so we worked out she should get 160g that much seems ok, if I give her more she walks away. She isn't greedy and when she has had enough she does walk away, not like my mums dog who eat and eat


----------



## SixStar

Claire Diss said:


> No it's what we worked out she should have, she weighs 16kg, so we worked out she should get 160g that much seems ok, if I give her more she walks away. She isn't greedy and when she has had enough she does walk away, not like my mums dog who eat and eat


16kg? Oh ok, I thought she was a Lab for some reason. Markhus Mehle feeding guidelines are 1.2% of bodyweight, so that works out to be 190g - so 160g with 100g wet food on top still seems too much to me, but it's up to you


----------



## Claire Diss

SixStar said:


> 16kg? Oh ok, I thought she was a Lab for some reason. Markhus Mehle feeding guidelines are 1.2% of bodyweight, so that works out to be 190g - so 160g with 100g wet food on top still seems too much to me, but it's up to you


She is a Labrador cross, mum was a lab dad was a patterdale. She is in between the size of her very slender pooch, coat gorgeous so is healthy everyone always comments on how shiny her coat looks. I have just been on Guru it says she should have 192g a day. I will try cutter her wet food down cos I do want to get her off that really hate having it around with the flies and all. It that it gets left down. If she walks away it gets picked up she has 30 mins to eat then it's gone. She generally eats it straight away these days but we do have those days when she doesn't eat it and she goes hungry, more to her disgust she no longer gets anything else


----------



## Westie Mum

Claire Diss said:


> her poop not totally runny firm at beginning of poop then soft at last bit


Ok this changes it, your post sounded like she was always runny.

This though is a classic sign you are overfeeding her. Think of it this way - the firm poop is what she should be pooping out, the runny poo is from the food she shouldnt have had.



Claire Diss said:


> She gets about 1/4 of a tin of wet food from a tin with that twice a day as welll


So if she is having almost the RDA and then half a tin of wet food on top (1/4 tin x two meals) then yes you are overfeeding her.

Try giving her slightly less kibble and then literally just a spoonful or two of wet food. The Asda food isnt adding much nutritionally anyway.

To give you an example. My Poppy is 7.6kg. She gets 30 grams of semi moist food for breakfast and 100 grams of wet food for dinner. So even if you double that to take into account your dog is bigger, it would still only be 60grams & 200grams of wet. If Poppy gets anymore food than this she poop's the same as yours dog, firm at the state, sloppy at the end.

Lastly - are you weighing the food each and every time ? We use Alpha Spirit semi moist food for breakfast and they need such a teeny amount because its such good quality. If i just gave them what i thought rather than weighing, they'd easy be getting 50grams!


----------



## Claire Diss

Westie Mum said:


> Ok this changes it, your post sounded like she was always runny.
> 
> This though is a classic sign you are overfeeding her. Think of it this way - the firm poop is what she should be pooping out, the runny poo is from the food she shouldnt have had.
> 
> So if she is having almost the RDA and then half a tin of wet food on top (1/4 tin x two meals) then yes you are overfeeding her.
> 
> Try giving her slightly less kibble and then literally just a spoonful or two of wet food. The Asda food isnt adding much nutritionally anyway.
> 
> To give you an example. My Poppy is 7.6kg. She gets 30 grams of semi moist food for breakfast and 100 grams of wet food for dinner. So even if you double that to take into account your dog is bigger, it would still only be 60grams & 200grams of wet. If Poppy gets anymore food than this she poop's the same as yours dog, firm at the state, sloppy at the end.
> 
> Lastly - are you weighing the food each and every time ? We use Alpha Spirit semi moist food for breakfast and they need such a teeny amount because its such good quality. If i just gave them what i thought rather than weighing, they'd easy be getting 50grams!


I have a a jug that I use to measure the correct amounts in just purely for Libby's food, I have it marked for her meals so I just use that but it's always below the line never above


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Hi, I would also suggest cutting back the quantity. My little terrier always has less than recommended amounts. Wet, kibble or raw.
If I overfeed her pooh is typically solid to start and then soft. I cut back until it's all solid.
As suggested, perhaps cut the wet back first. If she's not happy with less you can add a little water to make it go further.
You may still need to adjust the Lupo.
The recommended daily quantity of cold pressed is meal size compared to kibble for Heidi. She has 4 meals a day of less than the recommended amount of kibble. I tried her with cold pressed a couple of years ago and even those small amounts were too much for her.
Not saying you should change to kibble. I prefer cold pressed but Heidi has a delicate tum and kibble suits her best at the moment.


----------



## Claire Diss

Mum2Heidi said:


> Hi, I would also suggest cutting back the quantity. My little terrier always has less than recommended amounts. Wet, kibble or raw.
> If I overfeed her pooh is typically solid to start and then soft. I cut back until it's all solid.
> As suggested, perhaps cut the wet back first. If she's not happy with less you can add a little water to make it go further.
> You may still need to adjust the Lupo.
> The recommended daily quantity of cold pressed is meal size compared to kibble for Heidi. She has 4 meals a day of less than the recommended amount of kibble. I tried her with cold pressed a couple of years ago and even those small amounts were too much for her.
> Not saying you should change to kibble. I prefer cold pressed but Heidi has a delicate tum and kibble suits her best at the moment.


Ok will give it a go today and see what happens with her thank you all. I will let you know how she gets on


----------



## hackertime

Been into [email protected] this morning lots of offers step up naturals is on offer for £17.62 for the 14kg bags x


----------



## Jobeth

Jobeth said:


> I couldn't see this one - hey diddle diddle. It is £4 at the moment. I just found a review that said their dog was sick after eating it, but I don't know if there is anything that would cause it.
> View attachment 323725


I tried it and a piece stuck to my hand! I looked and some of the other pieces had sharp pieces of fibre. I've emailed Tescos and the company. I'll be sticking to Lily's kitchen.


----------



## DogPaws

How might a new brand of dry dog food become listed in your index?


----------



## Jazzybird

Is it really new and not just another GA clone? 

Suggest to publish the ingredients details here and see what reaction you get. Always interested in something new, especially cold pressed and grain free.


----------



## SixStar

DogPaws said:


> How might a new brand of dry dog food become listed in your index?


Post the details and I'll add it


----------



## hackertime

Anyone tried the new millies wolfheart forerunner mix?


----------



## Jazzybird

Seems yes, there was a thread here about it: http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/new-millies-wolfheart.456657/


----------



## Laney_Lemons

going to start changing my dogs food to something a little better (currently on Iams - and he produces alot of waste with it) 

Thinking of Wainwrights as it seems pretty affordable and they do good offers, Silly Question - if i get a few different ones like wainwrights Lamb & Rice , Potato and Salmon and possibly the grain free one is it OK to mix & match as they are the same brand or am i just better sticking to the one flavour and keep to it? 

having a few toilet issues so trying to find the best one for him but scared to start chopping and changing as he something has a dodgy tum every now and then


----------



## Westie Mum

Elaine2016 said:


> going to start changing my dogs food to something a little better (currently on Iams - and he produces alot of waste with it)
> 
> Thinking of Wainwrights as it seems pretty affordable and they do good offers, Silly Question - if i get a few different ones like wainwrights Lamb & Rice , Potato and Salmon and possibly the grain free one is it OK to mix & match as they are the same brand or am i just better sticking to the one flavour and keep to it?
> 
> having a few toilet issues so trying to find the best one for him but scared to start chopping and changing as he something has a dodgy tum every now and then


Some dogs can have their foods changed continually, if they have good tums. Mine have different (wet) food every day, whichever good quality brand I can buy on offfer.

However, if yours suffers with a dodgy tum, you might want to gradually move him on to one variety and then see how he goes, rather than just overload him with new stuff and upset his tum.


----------



## new westie owner

My 2 are on a new raw been on it since February they love it  Jack wolf it's called ordered on line delivered frozen


----------



## Sproglet

Quick heads up for owners who use Orijen or Acana and don't know yet. The ingredients have changed.


----------



## Peggy&Louie

I have had 5 years with my Shih tzu Louie who has been such a pick eater. We tried all kinds of dried foods, wet food but he could go 3 days or more and pick at his food, he would bring up bile.... So frustrating, we tried raw feeding but I found it confusing and he would be picky about that. The only human foods would be chicken and that was all.. Back to the drawing board. Until we tried "Piccolo" for small breeds. I haven't got all the ingredients but he eats it.. All of it... Yayyyy! I was told the best in dried foods was the ingredients starting with meat content and that should be high which Piccolo is. Such a relief.


----------



## Biffo

Sproglet said:


> Quick heads up for owners who use Orijen or Acana and don't know yet. The ingredients have changed.


Is there a link please? I can't see anything on their site.


----------



## Sproglet

Biffo said:


> Is there a link please? I can't see anything on their site.


https://www.petplanet.co.uk/shop_dev/assets/extra_info/54196.pdf Phoned petplanet and was told they get their supplies from Bern petfoods who haven't updated their ingredients list yet


----------



## Biffo

Do you know which foods have changed? Or when they changed? I know there were changes last year.


----------



## Sproglet

@Biffo This explains it. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...about-dropping-acana-due-formula-changes.html Looks like we're getting the food from their plant in Kentucky.


----------



## Biffo

Sproglet said:


> @Biffo This explains it. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...about-dropping-acana-due-formula-changes.html Looks like we're getting the food from their plant in Kentucky.


I think these changes happened August last year, so possibly already been eating the new formulas. Unless there is older stock. The forum link is from last year too.


----------



## Sproglet

1st time I've seen the new ingredients. Petplanet are just changing. My current bag has expiry of Aug 2018. Checked on their site and some are the old ingredients, some new?


----------



## Sproglet

Apologies @Biffo . Just been on the phone to the nutritionist at Bern petfoods. Looks like viovet and petplanet haven't updated their ingredients lists on some of the bag sizes from last year, the Bern website ingredients are correct


----------



## Button76

Hi all
I’m after some advice....my Cavalier is currently fed a raw complete diet and I would like to change him on to dry. 
Could anyone advise the best way to do this? Also, recommendations for best/most suitable dry food for him that won’t require me taking out a 2nd mortgage to pay for! 
Im swaying towards a fish type kibble as I think he may have a protein allergy.... I’ve no idea which protein though! 
I’ve had a nosey online and I see 
suggestions on fasting for 24 hours before doing the switch over... does that sound about right? 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Westie Mum

Button76 said:


> Hi all
> I'm after some advice....my Cavalier is currently fed a raw complete diet and I would like to change him on to dry.
> Could anyone advise the best way to do this? Also, recommendations for best/most suitable dry food for him that won't require me taking out a 2nd mortgage to pay for!
> Im swaying towards a fish type kibble as I think he may have a protein allergy.... I've no idea which protein though!
> I've had a nosey online and I see
> suggestions on fasting for 24 hours before doing the switch over... does that sound about right?
> Many thanks in advance!


There are plenty of fish based kibble available but it might help for suggestions if you explain why you think he has a protein allergy.

I have never fasted any of mine when changing foods - Oscar would eat me alive if he had to miss one meal :Wideyed


----------



## SDPetcare

Button76 said:


> Hi all
> I'm after some advice....my Cavalier is currently fed a raw complete diet and I would like to change him on to dry.
> Could anyone advise the best way to do this? Also, recommendations for best/most suitable dry food for him that won't require me taking out a 2nd mortgage to pay for!
> Im swaying towards a fish type kibble as I think he may have a protein allergy.... I've no idea which protein though!
> I've had a nosey online and I see
> suggestions on fasting for 24 hours before doing the switch over... does that sound about right?
> Many thanks in advance!


His system will probably find cold pressed food slightly easier to deal with than extruded kibble, so I would look into one of that type of dry food.


----------



## Lara34

Button76 said:


> Hi all
> I'm after some advice....my Cavalier is currently fed a raw complete diet and I would like to change him on to dry.
> Could anyone advise the best way to do this? Also, recommendations for best/most suitable dry food for him that won't require me taking out a 2nd mortgage to pay for!
> Im swaying towards a fish type kibble as I think he may have a protein allergy.... I've no idea which protein though!
> I've had a nosey online and I see
> suggestions on fasting for 24 hours before doing the switch over... does that sound about right?
> Many thanks in advance!


Hi Button76, What makes you think your dog has a protein allergy?

There are some online shops that offer comprehensive information about pet foods such as zooplus. Have you looked into the Royal Canin range? They usually have all sorts of pet food types, including low protein foods.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/pet_food/royal_canin_food


----------



## SixStar

Tribal are bringing out a complete food, not much info on it yet - http://www.pet-shopper.co.uk/product/tribal-grain-free-cold-pressed-adult-dog-food-salmon-12kg


----------



## lullabydream

Got a coupon through via Tescos about their own brand food that's new...something like naturals .one is grain free, and two are with rice.

No idea on price or ingredients but loads of typical this food is what your dogs needs...

Am in Lincolnshire so might be months behind the rest of the country. Any info on that one @SixStar


----------



## SixStar

lullabydream said:


> Got a coupon through via Tescos about their own brand food that's new...something like naturals .one is grain free, and two are with rice.
> 
> No idea on price or ingredients but loads of typical this food is what your dogs needs...
> 
> Am in Lincolnshire so might be months behind the rest of the country. Any info on that one @SixStar


Hmm not sure, I extremely seldom go into Tesco - will see what I can find!


----------



## Westie Mum

lullabydream said:


> Got a coupon through via Tescos about their own brand food that's new...something like naturals .one is grain free, and two are with rice.
> 
> No idea on price or ingredients but loads of typical this food is what your dogs needs...
> 
> Am in Lincolnshire so might be months behind the rest of the country. Any info on that one @SixStar


This one ?










Dried Chicken Protein* (28%), Dried Sweet Potato* (26%), Dried Peas* (20%), Dried Beet Pulp (10%), Chicken Fat*, Dried Carrots* (4%), Liver Digest, Whole Linseed* (0.5%), Dried Alfalfa*, Calcium Carbonate, *Natural ingredient

£8.50 for 2kg


----------



## Westie Mum

That’s the only grain free one .....

Others are fish

Dried Fish Protein* (17%), Maize*, Barley* (16%), Dried Chicken Protein*, Oats* (9%), Rice* (4%), Chicken Fat*, Dried Potato* (4%), Dried Carrots* (4%), Liver Digest, Dried Peas* (1%), Whole Linseed* (1%), Dried Alfalfa* (0.5%), Calcium Carbonate, *Natural ingredient

Turkey
Dried Turkey Protein* (28%), Maize*, Barley* (15%), Oats* (10%), Rice* (7%), Chicken Fat*, Dried Peas* (5%), Dried Carrots* (5%), Liver Digest, Whole Linseed* (1%), Dried Alfalfa* (0.5%), Calcium Carbonate, *Natural ingredient

Lamb
Dried Lamb Protein* (26%), Maize*, Dried Peas* (10%), Barley* (8%), Rice* (6%), Oats* (6%), Chicken Fat*, Dried Chicken Protein*, Dried Carrots* (4%), Liver Digest, Dried Brewers Yeast*, Whole Linseed* (1%), Dried Alfalfa* (0.5%), Calcium Carbonate, *Natural ingredient

Not a lot of meat and an awful lot of maize, barley, oats, etc for £8.50 for 2kg


----------



## lullabydream

Westie Mum said:


> That's the only grain free one .....
> 
> Others are fish
> 
> Dried Fish Protein* (17%), Maize*, Barley* (16%), Dried Chicken Protein*, Oats* (9%), Rice* (4%), Chicken Fat*, Dried Potato* (4%), Dried Carrots* (4%), Liver Digest, Dried Peas* (1%), Whole Linseed* (1%), Dried Alfalfa* (0.5%), Calcium Carbonate, *Natural ingredient
> 
> Turkey
> Dried Turkey Protein* (28%), Maize*, Barley* (15%), Oats* (10%), Rice* (7%), Chicken Fat*, Dried Peas* (5%), Dried Carrots* (5%), Liver Digest, Whole Linseed* (1%), Dried Alfalfa* (0.5%), Calcium Carbonate, *Natural ingredient
> 
> Lamb
> Dried Lamb Protein* (26%), Maize*, Dried Peas* (10%), Barley* (8%), Rice* (6%), Oats* (6%), Chicken Fat*, Dried Chicken Protein*, Dried Carrots* (4%), Liver Digest, Dried Brewers Yeast*, Whole Linseed* (1%), Dried Alfalfa* (0.5%), Calcium Carbonate, *Natural ingredient
> 
> Not a lot of meat and an awful lot of maize, barley, oats, etc for £8.50 for 2kg


That is the one.
Knew there was only one grain free..and from the meat and rice description and blurb I got...I thought the packaging would be true to the description... especially with the PaH advert...

However I like how they star the natural ingredients...mmmm...so many things natural including poisons!

I guess my voucher and purchase is for the local rescue home...as they say 'every little thing helps'


----------



## BlueJay

Wainwrights has a new range out.
"Gently Baked", so baked rather than extruded.

Comes in Joint & Mobilty (salmon)
Skin & Coat (salmon)
Calm & Relax (turkey)
Digestion & Wind (lamb)
and a standard Turkey & Potato

Turkey (52%) (Turkey 40%, Turkey Meal 12%), Potato (29.8%), Sunflower Oil, Fresh Carrot (4%), Sweet Potato (4%), Cranberries (1%), Minerals, Nutritional Yeast, Sage (0.1%), .
Currently only available in 1.5kg bags; £9.99 after introductory price. 356g recommended for 25kg dog


----------



## Carmel Hendleman

A school Mum spoke to me about Beco Food. It’s all eco consciously sourced and very healthy. Could you possibly review it. I’m particularly intrigued with the wild boar as it’s a single meat protein in it, not mixed with any other meats. She gave me a discount code of 30% off so very tempted to try! Anyone used it before? My dog is currently on Perro


----------



## Westie Mum

Carmel Hendleman said:


> A school Mum spoke to me about Beco Food. It's all eco consciously sourced and very healthy. Could you possibly review it. I'm particularly intrigued with the wild boar as it's a single meat protein in it, not mixed with any other meats. She gave me a discount code of 30% off so very tempted to try! Anyone used it before? My dog is currently on Perro


I wouldnt class it as single protein because it also contains duck fat. Not a bad food though, but personally i think its very expensive for what it actually is! Have you looked at Millies Woolfheart, its very popular on the forum, high meat content, no nasties and reasonably priced.

37% Freshly Prepared Wild Boar (30% Freshly Prepared Wild Boar, 7% Freshly Prepared Duck Fat), Potato, Peas, Chickpeas, Potato Protein, Pea Protein, Brewers Yeast, Lucerne, Minerals, Vitamins, Free Range Freshly Prepared Egg, Broccoli, Pumpkin & Kale with Vegetable Stock, Chicory, Mulberry, Camomile, Rosehips, Milk Thistle, Burdock Root, Stinging Nettle, Cleavers, Fennel, Marigold, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Grapeseed Extract, Spirulina


----------



## BlueJay

Omnomnomnom


----------



## Westie Mum

The kibble looks a weird shape compared to normal doesn’t it ! 

Will pick up a variety of the grain free sets next time I’m down there  

And completely off topic, but seriously how do you have any wages left working there lol


----------



## BlueJay

I <3 COLLEAGUE DISCOUNT 

It's baked, so a different texture to normal kibble too.
The last baked food we had was Laughing Dog; it was in much bigger chunks, and while they ate it happily, it tended to stick to the roof of their mouths like weetabix! This one went down a storm 

I totally dig weird shapes though. I chose which Millies to feed solely on which ones were cheerio shaped... and I was awfully tempted to try the Bosch one from Zooplus before they changed the recipe because it came in little fish shapes :Shy


----------



## Westie Mum

Even with discount I’d be broke lol

Would have liked to have tried baked, as haven’t before, but with Oscar’s storage mite allergy its just not even worth attempting to have dry food in the house.


----------



## Annaliese39

Does anyone know if 'My Mad Dog' is any good?

ingredients here- http://www.mymaddog.co.uk/15kg-prem...c-chicken--rice---complete-dog-food-654-p.asp


----------



## Westie Mum

Annaliese39 said:


> Does anyone know if 'My Mad Dog' is any good?
> 
> ingredients here- http://www.mymaddog.co.uk/15kg-prem...c-chicken--rice---complete-dog-food-654-p.asp


Poultry Meat Meal (min 26%), Rice (min 26%), Whole Maize, Poultry Oil, Sugar Beet, Whole Oats, Brewers Yeast, Whole Linseed, Fish Meal, Fructo-oligosaccharide (0.1%) Mannan-oligosaccharide (0.1%), Extract of Yucca Schidigera

Not the worst food in the world but very rice, maize and oats heavy.

Is there are particular reason why you want this one ?


----------



## Annaliese39

Well, it's just what my brother feeds his dog and as he often eats at our house we wondering if we should get the same food for my puppy once he's older. He's on Fishmongers Finest for puppies at the moment and I want to make sure he has the best foods I can afford.


----------



## Westie Mum

Annaliese39 said:


> Well, it's just what my brother feeds his dog and as he often eats at our house we wondering if we should get the same food for my puppy once he's older. He's on Fishmongers Finest for puppies at the moment and I want to make sure he has the best foods I can afford.


Fishmongers is a much much better food 

Fish Meal (70%) (White Fish Meal 30%, Rehydrated Fish Meal 30%, Fish Digest 10%,), Potato (35%), Fish Oil (8%), Beet Pulp, Omega 3 Oil (4%), Yeast, Minerals (includes Kelp 250mg/kg, Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg)

Nearly 3 times the meat content as the other one and grain free, rather than grain heavy.

Not sure is Scottie's are as sensitive as Westie's but Westie's do much better on grain free.


----------



## Annaliese39

Westie Mum said:


> Fishmongers is a much much better food
> 
> Fish Meal (70%) (White Fish Meal 30%, Rehydrated Fish Meal 30%, Fish Digest 10%,), Potato (35%), Fish Oil (8%), Beet Pulp, Omega 3 Oil (4%), Yeast, Minerals (includes Kelp 250mg/kg, Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg)
> 
> Nearly 3 times the meat content as the other one and grain free, rather than grain heavy.
> 
> Not sure is Scottie's are as sensitive as Westie's but Westie's do much better on grain free.


Thank you so much, that's really helpful. It's what I thought too - everyone says I'm overthinking this, but I feel it's important. I didn't realise that about Westies, but I think you may be right. I'll stick with Fishmongers and similar foods for the future.


----------



## Westie Mum

Annaliese39 said:


> Thank you so much, that's really helpful. It's what I thought too - everyone says I'm overthinking this, but I feel it's important. I didn't realise that about Westies, but I think you may be right. I'll stick with Fishmongers and similar foods for the future.


When you've got one little dog to feed then it's a lot easier to feed better quality than people who have multiple large dogs as they obviously go through a lot of food. Plus better food = less poo


----------



## CuddleMonster

I came across Pero Super Sensitive and Grain Free Ocean Fish and Tapioca this morning - any thoughts on that? It said on the packet that tapioca is more digestible than rice or potatoes and good for dogs who are prone to upset tummies which caught my attention as Bonnie has such a sensitive tum!


----------



## emmaviolet

What happened to Sixstar? Hope she is OK, she's no longer a member.....


----------



## lullabydream

emmaviolet said:


> What happened to Sixstar? Hope she is OK, she's no longer a member.....


This thread may explain or baffle you

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/sixstar.461043/


----------



## hackertime

Oo dear haven't been on for ages quite sad as i did take a lot of guidance food wise


----------



## Guest

Is there anyone that has the admin rights to keep this index updated? It's a great shame that the creator was banned, regardless of the reasons for it this is a good concept and would be a shame for new users to be taking advice from outdated information in the future.


----------



## Westie Mum

TobyH said:


> It's a great shame that the creator was banned, regardless of the reasons for it


What a strange comment for your first post :Wideyed


----------



## Guest

Westie Mum said:


> What a strange comment for your first post :Wideyed


That wasn't the point of my post, my point was essentially asking if this guide will be kept up to date going forward.


----------



## SusieRainbow

If anyone cares to volunteer, yes. It would be a shame for it to fall out of use but we do have other members who are very knowledgeable , @Westie Mum for one.
In addition the site All about Dog Food is very comprehhensive and kept up to date.


----------



## Westie Mum

TobyH said:


> That wasn't the point of my post, my point was essentially asking if this guide will be kept up to date going forward.


It was recently updated, but before that it was quite out of date anyway. The wet food one is incredibily out of date - there weren't half the amount of foods about even a couple of years ago. If you are looking for something in particular ask the question and im sure someone will help you.

Sites like allaboutdogfood have someone working on it full time as the adverts give him an income so will always be more up to date than anyone doing it in their free time.


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> It would be a shame for it to fall out of use


Thanks for your reply. The reason I ask is that after 8 years of nutritional research I recently developed my own recipe of dry dog food which launched in April 2016. By the time this was last updated our food obviously wasn't on the 'All About Dog Food Guide'. I was doing some market research as I often do; and this thread was listed very high in search engines. I imagine a lot of people who are new pet owners are finding this thread and it is a shame that they aren't being given the most up to date information if they are still yet to stumble across the All About Dog Food Guide.

My question would be, is there anyone I can directly message on this forum that is able to insert my food into this index (for the benefit of dog owners since it is one of the 'best' foods nutritionally in the UK), or to possibly edit the OP stating that this is out of date and redirecting viewers to the AADF website?

Thank you for your time!

P.S. Sorry for being hesitant to reveal my company name besides direct message as it would appear unprofessional if this post were to be found in Google by my customers searching for my food.


----------



## SusieRainbow

TobyH said:


> Thanks for your reply. The reason I ask is that after 8 years of nutritional research I recently developed my own recipe of dry dog food which launched in April 2016. By the time this was last updated our food obviously wasn't on the 'All About Dog Food Guide'. I was doing some market research as I often do; and this thread was listed very high in search engines. I imagine a lot of people who are new pet owners are finding this thread and it is a shame that they aren't being given the most up to date information if they are still yet to stumble across the All About Dog Food Guide.
> 
> My question would be, is there anyone I can directly message on this forum that is able to insert my food into this index (for the benefit of dog owners since it is one of the 'best' foods nutritionally in the UK), or to possibly edit the OP stating that this is out of date and redirecting viewers to the AADF website?
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for being hesitant to reveal my company name besides direct message as it would appear unprofessional if this post were to be found in Google by my customers searching for my food.


The dog food index is not an advertising platform.
You can list your product on Dog Classifieds.


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> The dog food index is not an advertising platform.


Hi Susie, I apologise but I think my last post was misunderstood. I was not trying to actively market my product, but to update your index for the people that view your website. As you must know a lot of changes and good new products (not just my own) have been launched since this was last updated; and since this thread must receive a lot of views I felt it was worth asking if it was going to be updated any time soon. Even Bakers have changed some of their recipes since this was last updated! Don't get too excited though, it is still killing dogs...!


----------



## SusieRainbow

TobyH said:


> Hi Susie, I apologise but I think my last post was misunderstood. I was not trying to actively market my product, but to update your index for the people that view your website. As you must know a lot of changes and good new products (not just my own) have been launched since this was last updated; and since this thread must receive a lot of views I felt it was worth asking if it was going to be updated any time soon. Even Bakers have changed some of their recipes since this was last updated! Don't get too excited though, it is still killing dogs...!


OK. You're free to name your product if you wish with an analysis of nutrients and elements but not advertise. You should get some comments on the quality of the food but it won't be colour graded at the moment.


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> You're free to name your product if you wish with an analysis of nutrients and elements but not advertise.


Thanks Susie, would you be able to pm me whenever you are free so I can send these details across for you to insert into the index? As I said before, I would rather not name the brand in a post because people that may use a search engine to find my product may see this thread, which I feel would look unprofessional. Thanks very much.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum22

Westie Mum said:


> Fishmongers is a much much better food
> 
> Fish Meal (70%) (White Fish Meal 30%, Rehydrated Fish Meal 30%, Fish Digest 10%,), Potato (35%), Fish Oil (8%), Beet Pulp, Omega 3 Oil (4%), Yeast, Minerals (includes Kelp 250mg/kg, Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg)
> 
> Nearly 3 times the meat content as the other one and grain free, rather than grain heavy.
> 
> Not sure is Scottie's are as sensitive as Westie's but Westie's do much better on grain free.


I've now got Denzil on Grainfree James Wellbeloved Turkey and Vegetable and the same in kibble (although I hate kibble) I've cut down on the kibble though. I add boiled turkey, chicken or fish to make it higher in protein. I have Bluey on the same but his skin is still sensitive. I only give filtered water and Denzil paw nibbling has nearly stopped!
Great shame about SixStar! I've spoken to 'whoever it was' for years. So much help when Denzi was poorly and I used the food index as a guide to help me formulate a more suitable for him. They were also a great moral support


----------



## Westie Mum

TobyH said:


> That wasn't the point of my post, my point was essentially asking if this guide will be kept up to date going forward.





SusieRainbow said:


> If anyone cares to volunteer, yes. It would be a shame for it to fall out of use but we do have other members who are very knowledgeable , @Westie Mum for one.
> In addition the site All about Dog Food is very comprehhensive and kept up to date.


Well Toby didn't stick around for long did he


----------



## SDPetcare

I would be happy to try to keep this (and the wet food one) up to date, having recently gained a diploma in canine and feline nutrition i do have some background knowledge.


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone I'm curious to know what you think of the dry food I'm currently feeding my GSD (alongside forthglade salmon and rice wet food). It's Dr John's hypoallergenic lamb and rice. This is the nutritional info:

Cereals (minimum 14% rice), meat and animal derivatives (minimum 26% lamb), oils & fats, seeds, minerals

I've a feeling it's not the best but combined with the forthglade it's completely stopped my dogs itching, her fur is back to being shiny and a bald spot on her tail has grown back and is now bushy. I'm considering changing her over to vet kitchen senior salmon and rice (sky is now 9 years old). This is the nutritional info

Salmon (min. 40% includes; Salmon min. 24%, Salmon Meal min. 16%), Brown Rice (min. 24%), Oats, Potato, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Poultry Digest, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Pork Digest, Vitamins, DL-Methionine, Taurine (min. 0.09%), Nucleotides (min. 0.09%), Marigold Flowers, Glucosamine (min. 0.06%), Methylsulfonylmethane (min. 0.06%), Mannanoligosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Fructooligosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Carrot, Apple, Seaweed, Chondroitin Sulphate (min. 0.04%), L-Carnitine (min. 0.04%), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols and Rosemary, Beta Carotene Allergy Information: Free From Wheat, Free From Soya\Soybeans

I think eventually I'd like to switch her to a completely grain free diet but she's doing well right now and is a good weight (33kg).


----------



## Westie Mum

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone I'm curious to know what you think of the dry food I'm currently feeding my GSD (alongside forthglade salmon and rice wet food). It's Dr John's hypoallergenic lamb and rice. This is the nutritional info:
> 
> Cereals (minimum 14% rice), meat and animal derivatives (minimum 26% lamb), oils & fats, seeds, minerals
> 
> I've a feeling it's not the best but combined with the forthglade it's completely stopped my dogs itching, her fur is back to being shiny and a bald spot on her tail has grown back and is now bushy. I'm considering changing her over to vet kitchen senior salmon and rice (sky is now 9 years old). This is the nutritional info
> 
> Salmon (min. 40% includes; Salmon min. 24%, Salmon Meal min. 16%), Brown Rice (min. 24%), Oats, Potato, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Poultry Digest, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Pork Digest, Vitamins, DL-Methionine, Taurine (min. 0.09%), Nucleotides (min. 0.09%), Marigold Flowers, Glucosamine (min. 0.06%), Methylsulfonylmethane (min. 0.06%), Mannanoligosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Fructooligosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Carrot, Apple, Seaweed, Chondroitin Sulphate (min. 0.04%), L-Carnitine (min. 0.04%), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols and Rosemary, Beta Carotene Allergy Information: Free From Wheat, Free From Soya\Soybeans
> 
> I think eventually I'd like to switch her to a completely grain free diet but she's doing well right now and is a good weight (33kg).


Yeah the Dr John's isnt the best, but if along with the forthglade its helped her itching then thats great. What were you feeding before the Dr John's ? it might be helpful to know incase it's a food allergy, so you can avoid the same sort of ingredients in any new food.

If you are wanting to go grain free then it would probably be best to do that now instead of changing to vets kitchen and then changing it again later on to another food. To be fair, the vets kitchen would be quite an improvment ingredients wise to the Dr Johns especially if you continued with the forthglade too.


----------



## SDPetcare

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone I'm curious to know what you think of the dry food I'm currently feeding my GSD (alongside forthglade salmon and rice wet food). It's Dr John's hypoallergenic lamb and rice. This is the nutritional info:
> 
> Cereals (minimum 14% rice), meat and animal derivatives (minimum 26% lamb), oils & fats, seeds, minerals
> 
> I've a feeling it's not the best but combined with the forthglade it's completely stopped my dogs itching, her fur is back to being shiny and a bald spot on her tail has grown back and is now bushy. I'm considering changing her over to vet kitchen senior salmon and rice (sky is now 9 years old). This is the nutritional info
> 
> Salmon (min. 40% includes; Salmon min. 24%, Salmon Meal min. 16%), Brown Rice (min. 24%), Oats, Potato, Sugar Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Poultry Digest, Brewers Yeast, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Pork Digest, Vitamins, DL-Methionine, Taurine (min. 0.09%), Nucleotides (min. 0.09%), Marigold Flowers, Glucosamine (min. 0.06%), Methylsulfonylmethane (min. 0.06%), Mannanoligosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Fructooligosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Carrot, Apple, Seaweed, Chondroitin Sulphate (min. 0.04%), L-Carnitine (min. 0.04%), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols and Rosemary, Beta Carotene Allergy Information: Free From Wheat, Free From Soya\Soybeans
> 
> I think eventually I'd like to switch her to a completely grain free diet but she's doing well right now and is a good weight (33kg).


My main concern with the ingredients of Dr Johns is the very vague terminology they use. Cereals could be any (although on their website it does say made without wheat) most likely to contain maize at least, also when using generic terms the formulation can change within those listed areas.

Before she went onto this what were you feeding (trying to pinpoint the most likely reason for the itching) You could change her onto the Vets Kitchen, (it would be an upgrade to the Dr Johns) but it would be worth considering something Lamb based as you already know that seems to suit.

Jessy


----------



## Puppygirl

Hi all, I wondered if anyone else has seen the Grain Free Turkey & Veg food that Aldi have started doing (not sure when but it says new on the shelf)? I've tried searching online for it and it's not on their website, nor can I find any mention of it anywhere else, but I did snap a pic of the ingredients so here they are:

Poultry meal 34% (inc 15% turkey meal), sweet potato pulp, potato starch, peas (10%), poultry fat, linseed, beet pulp, poultry digest, salmon oil, minerals, kelp, yeast, citrus extract, glucosamine, yucca extract, chrondroitin, methyl sulphonyl, methane, parsley, oregano, cranberry extract, marigold meal.
Analysis: Crude protein 25%, crude oil & fats 11%, moisture 10%, crude fibre 3%, crude ash 8.5%, omega 6 1.89%,omega 3 1.1%

It looked pretty decent to me, so I put these ingredients into the All About Dog Food instant calculator and it came back as 4.3/5. I'm going to go back and pick up a bag today to check it out as I think it was £3.99 for 2kg. Has anyone tried it or is it brand new?


----------



## Westie Mum

Puppygirl said:


> Hi all, I wondered if anyone else has seen the Grain Free Turkey & Veg food that Aldi have started doing (not sure when but it says new on the shelf)? I've tried searching online for it and it's not on their website, nor can I find any mention of it anywhere else, but I did snap a pic of the ingredients so here they are:
> 
> Poultry meal 34% (inc 15% turkey meal), sweet potato pulp, potato starch, peas (10%), poultry fat, linseed, beet pulp, poultry digest, salmon oil, minerals, kelp, yeast, citrus extract, glucosamine, yucca extract, chrondroitin, methyl sulphonyl, methane, parsley, oregano, cranberry extract, marigold meal.
> Analysis: Crude protein 25%, crude oil & fats 11%, moisture 10%, crude fibre 3%, crude ash 8.5%, omega 6 1.89%,omega 3 1.1%
> 
> It looked pretty decent to me, so I put these ingredients into the All About Dog Food instant calculator and it came back as 4.3/5. I'm going to go back and pick up a bag today to check it out as I think it was £3.99 for 2kg. Has anyone tried it or is it brand new?


Doesn't look bad .... the only thing that would bother me is that it's just classed as Poultry, so this could change between chicken, turkey, duck, etc between batches.

I would double check the price as I am sure their standard food (which is full of grains) is about the same price. I remember someone on here asking about it before. I think it was Langhams ?


----------



## Jazzybird

Forthglade about to add grain free range to their cold pressed food:
https://forthglade.com/2018/01/17/g...e=Social&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=FPD


----------



## BlueJay

Step Up to Naturals now comes in grain free (both wet and dry)


----------



## Biffo

Does anybody know if Pets at Home Wainwrights Gently Baked comes in big bags? I tried the 1.5kg and my girl really liked it, but it's £9.99! And she eats 2 bags a week, so £80 for 28 days. I've looked on the website but I can't see it in a bigger size.


----------



## Westie Mum

Biffo said:


> Does anybody know if Pets at Home Wainwrights Gently Baked comes in big bags? I tried the 1.5kg and my girl really liked it, but it's £9.99! And she eats 2 bags a week, so £80 for 28 days. I've looked on the website but I can't see it in a bigger size.


@BlueJay our PAH oracle will know


----------



## BlueJay

Biffo said:


> Does anybody know if Pets at Home Wainwrights Gently Baked comes in big bags? I tried the 1.5kg and my girl really liked it, but it's £9.99! And she eats 2 bags a week, so £80 for 28 days. I've looked on the website but I can't see it in a bigger size.


Just the dinky bags for now, unfortunately! Which is a shame, Frodo really liked it too.

Laughing Dog might be worth a try if you're specifically after a baked one in bigger bags


----------



## Biffo

Thanks @BlueJay , I had a look online at them and I quite like the different flavours, and they're grain free, so I'll give them a go. Honestly sometimes I put food down for her and she backs away from the bowl like I'm trying to poison her! Last night we had home made Nandos and I got sad eyes / arse face all night from her because she didn't get any chicken. (To be fair she does usually but this was smothered in spicy sauce).


----------



## Guest

Question. Who is keeping these dog food index's up to date?


----------



## BlueJay

danielled said:


> Question. Who is keeping these dog food index's up to date?


Nobody


----------



## SDPetcare

BlueJay said:


> Nobody


I have offered but heard nothing back, and don't have the ability to edit the post

The offer still stands,,,,,

Jessy


----------



## SusieRainbow

SDPetcare said:


> I have offered but heard nothing back, and don't have the ability to edit the post
> 
> The offer still stands,,,,,
> 
> Jessy


I'm so sorry but your offer obviously wasn't seen by the right people ! I'll talk to the other mods about it and we'll get back to you. Thank you so much for offering.


----------



## SusieRainbow

We have now acepted @SDPetcare's kind offer to over see the Dog food Indexes, I'm sure she'll prove to be a valuable resource to the forum.


----------



## SDPetcare

Hi everyone. 
I've had a quick look to see what foods need doing. If anyone wants a breakdown of a brand now is the time to shout!


----------



## Jazzybird

The two new Forthglade Cold Pressed grain free foods?


----------



## SDPetcare

Jazzybird said:


> The two new Forthglade Cold Pressed grain free foods?


As soon as they publish the ingredients i will get it done


----------



## ladyisla

Great that someone will be taking this on again!

I noticed today in Sainsbury's that the purple bags of Delicious Collection grain free lamb seem to have been replaced with this...

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=b8oml4/QANRRewJTUNW3d3Amts3dXN0BkWjhTvXOGicoOEHbcXloQ9eofXwJR0NpVWZJlo/aS2gzXCFPv6GvNDNPwEwUy+xXPtBmcitE53iJ+JMnED18v/NmQtHdXzmJ&ddkey=https:gb/groceries/sainsburys-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg

Heidi has been on the original for about a year and it has suited her brilliantly as she can't have chicken but the new version has poultry oil in it. Admittedly it's a way down the ingredients but not worth risking. Hmphh, now I'm on the hunt for a fairly inexpensive grain free lamb with no poultry alternative.


----------



## SusieRainbow

ladyisla said:


> Great that someone will be taking this on again!
> 
> I noticed today in Sainsbury's that the purple bags of Delicious Collection grain free lamb seem to have been replaced with this...
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=b8oml4/QANRRewJTUNW3d3Amts3dXN0BkWjhTvXOGicoOEHbcXloQ9eofXwJR0NpVWZJlo/aS2gzXCFPv6GvNDNPwEwUy+xXPtBmcitE53iJ+JMnED18v/NmQtHdXzmJ&ddkey=https:gb/groceries/sainsburys-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg
> 
> Heidi has been on the original for about a year and it has suited her brilliantly as she can't have chicken but the new version has poultry oil in it. Admittedly it's a way down the ingredients but not worth risking. Hmphh, now I'm on the hunt for a fairly inexpensive grain free lamb with no poultry alternative.


Lily's Kitchen Luscious Lamb ? My dog can't have chicken but she's fine with it.


----------



## Westie Mum

ladyisla said:


> Great that someone will be taking this on again!
> 
> I noticed today in Sainsbury's that the purple bags of Delicious Collection grain free lamb seem to have been replaced with this...
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=b8oml4/QANRRewJTUNW3d3Amts3dXN0BkWjhTvXOGicoOEHbcXloQ9eofXwJR0NpVWZJlo/aS2gzXCFPv6GvNDNPwEwUy+xXPtBmcitE53iJ+JMnED18v/NmQtHdXzmJ&ddkey=https:gb/groceries/sainsburys-complete-lamb--the-delicious-collection-2kg
> 
> Heidi has been on the original for about a year and it has suited her brilliantly as she can't have chicken but the new version has poultry oil in it. Admittedly it's a way down the ingredients but not worth risking. Hmphh, now I'm on the hunt for a fairly inexpensive grain free lamb with no poultry alternative.


Aghhhhhh so annoying when the change things !



SusieRainbow said:


> Lily's Kitchen Luscious Lamb ? My dog can't have chicken but she's fine with it.


Poppy can't have chicken either and loved Lily's Kitchen Lovely Lamb. It's between £6-£7 per bag, depending where you buy it from, but only 1kg bag

There's also Wainwrights grain free lamb. Contains no poultry. Only available at Pets At Home, but works out a bit cheaper at £8.49 for 1.5 kg bag


----------



## Westie Mum

Just had a check on Zooplus, there is also Purizon Lamb & Peas, £5.99 for 1kg bag, or £19.99 for 4kg bags ..... but depending if you want something you can pick up local or not as Zooplus have min order of £29 for free delivery

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/purizon_dog_food/purizon_single_meat/648800


----------



## ladyisla

Ohh, fab thank you! Three options already!!

Wainwrights seems like the obvious choice, though I remember when I used to feed it when she was younger she pooed sooo much! It wasn’t the grain free, so maybe we will be ok.


----------



## Tillystar

Anyone know a company with a lower fat food with a few varieties of flavour anything 10% & under in fat.


----------



## Westie Mum

Each manufacturer seem to only do one lower fat range. Off the top of my head .....

Barking Heads Fat Dog Slim is 9%

Fish4dogs Weight Control is 7%

Wainwrights Grain free white fish is 8%

Lily’s kitchen Lovely Lamb is 8%

Millies Woolfheart tracker is 8.5%


----------



## Westie Mum

@Tillystar is this for Tilly ? You still struggling with her weight ?


----------



## Tillystar

Westie Mum said:


> @Tillystar is this for Tilly ? You still struggling with her weight ?


Yes Ive let it slip since opening my buisness , I'm slowly introducing her to customers dogs but need to do it very slowly so she can join more walks and looking at doing an agility course or scent workshop but at the moment i can't guarantee I'm not working.
Shes not put on weight but not lost any either.


----------



## Westie Mum

Tillystar said:


> Yes Ive let it slip since opening my buisness , I'm slowly introducing her to customers dogs but need to do it very slowly so she can join more walks and looking at doing an agility course or scent workshop but at the moment i can't guarantee I'm not working.
> Shes not put on weight but not lost any either.


It's so easy for little ones to put weight on, mine so in the summer as less running around.

Tbh though, Oscar never looses weight, even on lower fat food. Only by reducing his intake do we get anywhere.


----------



## Tillystar

Westie Mum said:


> It's so easy for little ones to put weight on, mine so in the summer as less running around.
> 
> Tbh though, Oscar never looses weight, even on lower fat food. Only by reducing his intake do we get anywhere.


Thats what I was thinking of trying a higher meat & low carb food as i don't think low fat food is always best ingredients.


----------



## Jazzybird

Regarding the Forthglade Cold Pressed grain free.......


----------



## Jazzybird

SDPetcare said:


> As soon as they publish the ingredients i will get it done


I have both types of bag in my kitchen. Pictures of the rear of the bag any help?


----------



## SDPetcare

Jazzybird said:


> I have both types of bag in my kitchen. Pictures of the rear of the bag any help?


Yes that would be great


----------



## Jazzybird

Here you go:


----------



## LaurenC

Hi


What do u think of applaws large breed puppy, Orijen Puppy Large, devoted premium puppy, and/or devoted adult duck and trout? 

thanks


----------



## SDPetcare

LaurenC said:


> Hi
> 
> What do u think of applaws large breed puppy, Orijen Puppy Large, devoted premium puppy, and/or devoted adult duck and trout?
> 
> thanks [/QUOTE
> 
> Applaws large breed puppy 75% meat, which is all chicken and the poultry oil, salmon oil and egg isn't included in that count (it seems to be in others) so that percentage could have been declared higher. I will try to find the feeding guide for this.
> Orijen has the highest meat/fish/egg content at 85% but also has more listed other ingredients. The feeding chart on this is easy to understand, giving guideline based on puppy weight and expected adult weight.
> The Devoted puppy meat/fish declared at 70%, is slightly lower protein and higher fat than the Orijen. The feeding guide is somewhat vague in that it gives a weight range for the dog being fed and only 1 weight of food required (eg 10-25kg dog = 190g per day)


----------



## LaurenC

Thanks! so personally what do you think is the best food to go for for a standard labradoodle ?


----------



## Newton Bear

I am looking for a good puppy food to change from Eukanuba. Have you heard of these: http://www.cooperdogfood.co.uk


----------



## SDPetcare

Newton Bear said:


> I am looking for a good puppy food to change from Eukanuba. Have you heard of these: http://www.cooperdogfood.co.uk


That one is the own brand from one of the big pet wholesalers. Some of the varieties (if memory serves me correctly) are GA standard recipes and some they have adjusted. Its better than Eukanuba but there are better foods out there for the money (Eden, Akela, Millies Wolfheart etc)


----------



## Annaliese39

Hello, has anyone tried the Nineteen 87 range? My 7 month old Rory really likes the British Beef with Thyme and Carrot : http://www.nineteen87.co.uk/grain-free/british-beef/ but I just wanted to check what others thought before I consider buying more. It's important to me that he has a healthy diet.


----------



## lullabydream

Annaliese39 said:


> Hello, has anyone tried the Nineteen 87 range? My 7 month old Rory really likes the British Beef with Thyme and Carrot : http://www.nineteen87.co.uk/grain-free/british-beef/ but I just wanted to check what others thought before I consider buying more. It's important to me that he has a healthy diet.


It's reminds me in packaging wise like Mcadams dog food...that's over priced in my opinion.

If it suits your dog, then that's what that's all that matters.

I feed beef based foods regularly. My dogs are fine with it. 
However they used to be classed as a common allergen in food...so beef is not seen in hypoallergenic food, along with a few other things.

It's not technically high meat content per se, since it uses fresh ingredients. However there is nothing wrong with that...

Honestly if it suits it's fine.


----------



## Jazzybird

It looks good quality but wow it is eye wateringly expensive! Makes even Orijen look cheap.


----------



## Annaliese39

Thanks to those who replied, you've put my mind at rest. You're right it is pricey though hence why I'm thinking of changing him to a slightly more economical high rated food which I can buy in larger quantities like Akela, Truline, Canagan, Green Dog, Bentley's, Eden, Mille's Wolfheart, Europa or Simpsons etc. He was eating Evolution Naturally but seems to be bored of it now.


----------



## dejablue88

Just curious. Does anyone use dog food advisor .com? Unfortunately for me, the only way I can buy quality dog food is online (the shipping costs gouge me something awful) But while looking at the dog food advisor site I saw this rating of an* Iams dog food product.* They gave it 3.5 stars out of 5 and this is a brand sold at my local walmart. Is this a trust worthy site?

I just don't have the means right now to go on a full fresh/raw diet. But I figure that at least with a decent middle of the road dry dog food I can add sardines and calcium powder to it to up the health quotient.


----------



## BlueJay

dejablue88 said:


> Just curious. Does anyone use dog food advisor .com? Unfortunately for me, the only way I can buy quality dog food is online (the shipping costs gouge me something awful) But while looking at the dog food advisor site I saw this rating of an* Iams dog food product.* They gave it 3.5 stars out of 5 and this is a brand sold at my local walmart. Is this a trust worthy site?
> 
> I just don't have the means right now to go on a full fresh/raw diet. But I figure that at least with a decent middle of the road dry dog food I can add sardines and calcium powder to it to up the health quotient.


Iams is not a terrible food ingtedients wise. If it suits you, your budget and your dog, go for it.
It is, however, already a complete and balanced food; by all means add toppers if you like, but unless your dog has health issues, supplements like calcium powder are completely unnecessary and may even cause potential future issues.


----------



## Westie Mum

Iams is not rated very high here in the UK tbh https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory although may obviously be slightly different in the US.

What food are you feeding now ?


----------



## dejablue88

Westie Mum said:


> Iams is not rated very high here in the UK tbh https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory although may obviously be slightly different in the US.
> 
> What food are you feeding now ?


Pedigree for most of his life. I've only just become aware of how bad a lot of this dog food is and that is only because I was curious one day and found the dog food advisory website.


----------



## Westie Mum

dejablue88 said:


> Pedigree for most of his life. I've only just become aware of how bad a lot of this dog food is and that is only because I was curious one day and found the dog food advisory website.


Well in that case, yes Iam's is a step up so worth a try to see if it suits


----------



## BlueJay

AVA do breed specific foods now, for anyone so inclined.


----------



## shamykebab

@SDPetcare Hello! Any advice on Guru Surf & Turf? It's a cold pressed food, and I've recently moved my Labradors onto it from MWH - it was impossible to keep their weight on with Millies, I tried for a year! Shame, as I liked the brand and the variety very much. My concern with Guru is, being cold-pressed and then packaged in a protective low oxygen environment to reduce bacterial spoilage, what happens once the bag is opened...? It has certainly put weight onto the dogs though, but I don't think my boy likes the taste of it much!


----------



## Sasha pooch

Hello. Please can you look at Hills science plan puppy healthy development medium chicken kibble? I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## dejablue88

BlueJay said:


> Iams is not a terrible food ingtedients wise. If it suits you, your budget and your dog, go for it.
> It is, however, already a complete and balanced food; by all means add toppers if you like, but unless your dog has health issues, supplements like calcium powder are completely unnecessary and may even cause potential future issues.


I made the switch and he really does like the dog food! I stopped giving him calcium powder though. But I still put sardines on his food a couple days a week.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Saw this in Aldi earlier


----------



## Westie Mum

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Saw this in Aldi earlier
> 
> View attachment 349890
> 
> 
> View attachment 349891


Interesting! How much a tin ? ..... any other flavours or just chicken ?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I can't quite remember however the trays are £2.29 for 6 . I think the tins were less than 70p a tin

https://www.aldi.co.uk/langham's-pr...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMPQtZGpk9oCFXgx0wodhD0Hxg


2 x Pâtéwith chicken and ham

2 x Pâté with duck and liver

2 x Beef and vegetable casserole


----------



## SDPetcare

Sorry i've been quiet, for some reason i seem to have not got notification emails and been busy. 
Guru cold pressed surf and turf is a pretty good option. Quite carb heavy as a medium amount of brown rice in this variety but a has named meat as the first and 3rd ingredient.

Hills science puppy. Maize as first ingredient isn't for the best (Especially for the price of food) and as that is 35% the Chicken must be lower than that and no % given, there is also maize gluten meal further down the list, so i believe there are better food out there.


----------



## D & Wilf

SixStar said:


> *CANAGAN (chicken) *
> 
> *Price (12kg): * £52.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 200g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 88p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Freshly prepared deboned chicken (26%), dried chicken (25%), sweet potato, peas, potato, pea protein, alfalfa, chicken fat (3.1%), dried egg (3.1%), chicken gravy (1.6%), salmon oil (1.2%), minerals, vitamins, glucosamine, MSM, apple, carrot, spinach, psyllium, seaweed, fructooligosaccharides, chondroitin, camomile, peppermint, marigold, cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek.


Hi. Would you put the CANAGAN Scottish Salmon in the Green category? Great index by the way!


----------



## PinkPotatoes87

Has anyone tried Wilko Best dry food? Looked at it earlier & couldn’t see any nasties in the ingredients


----------



## Westie Mum

PinkPotatoes87 said:


> Has anyone tried Wilko Best dry food? Looked at it earlier & couldn't see any nasties in the ingredients


Not tried it though as we don't feed kibble but It's not a terrible food esp for the price, but a little grain heavy if you add up the rice, barley and oats. Certainly better that bakers etc.


----------



## Houndella29

Hi brilliant thread and with the knowledge so many here have, would appreciate some advice please. Does anyone know if Sodium Chloride (salt) is a necessary additive and by law has to be added to all commercial dog foods? The reason I ask, is some dried foods don't mention salt or sodium chloride, obviously fish meal is probably salty though but I was told that it has to be present in all commercial dog foods regardless by a little known dog food manufacturer whose trading name is TROPHY. Trophy openly mention sodium chloride as an ingredient. Thanks.


----------



## lullabydream

Houndella29 said:


> Hi brilliant thread and with the knowledge so many here have, would appreciate some advice please. Does anyone know if Sodium Chloride (salt) is a necessary additive and by law has to be added to all commercial dog foods? The reason I ask, is some dried foods don't mention salt or sodium chloride, obviously fish meal is probably salty though but I was told that it has to be present in all commercial dog foods regardless by a little known dog food manufacturer whose trading name is TROPHY. Trophy openly mention sodium chloride as an ingredient. Thanks.


You would need to look under specific nutrients, so sodium, potassium in most dog foods.

Am not sure whether it's law, but specific nutrients are necessary in dog food especially those classed as salt or electrolytes; same thing really. They are needed for various bodily functions.

So yes by law there will no doubt have to be certain amounts of these nutrients in tiny quantities.

So if it's added or not it has to meet the standard so the food can qualify as dog food and the specific type eg puppy food.

It's not to do with it being an additive. Especially since many dog foods claim to be additive free, although preservative free isn't really a thing.


----------



## Gayle Leggatt

SixStar said:


> *WAFCOL (large/giant breed, salmon & potato)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £59.89
> *Price per kilo:* £4.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 395g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.99
> 
> Protein 24% / Fat 10%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Salmon (37% [includes 27% salmon, 7% salmon meal, 2% salmon gravy and 1% salmon oil), potato (37% includes 23% sweet potato and 14% potato), peas, sunflower oil, pea protein, lupins, minerals, vitamins, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, seaweed, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chrondroitin sulphate
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAFCOL (chicken & corn)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £54.99
> *Price per kilo:* £4.58
> *Suggested daily amount:* 400g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.83
> 
> *Ingredients:* Maize (64%), chicken meal (14%), soya, sunflower oil, soya hulls, minerals, vitamins, mannan-Oligosaccharides, seawee, brewers yeast
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAGG (chicken & vegetables)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £9.00
> *Price per kilo:* 75p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 500g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 37p
> 
> Protein 21% / Fat 8%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (19%, including 5% chicken in brown chunk), oils and fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetables (4% peas in pea kibble), minerals, yeasts (MOS 0.1%), citrus extract, yucca extract
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS (duck & rice)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £34.99
> *Price per kilo:* £2.33
> *Suggested daily amount:* 335g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 79p
> 
> Protein 24% / Fat 12%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Duck (30% consisting of duck meat meal & duck gravy), brown rice (28%), barley (20%), beet pulp (7%), rapeseed oil (6%), whole linseed (4%), alfalfa (3%), minerals, seaweed, chicory, extract of yucca schidigera, marigold meal, rosemary oil extract
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, turkey & vegetables)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £32.99
> *Price per kilo:* £3.30
> *Suggested daily amount:* 320g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.06
> 
> Protein 27% / Fat 10.5%
> 
> *Ingredients: *Turkey (37% consisting of turkey meat meal & turkey gravy), sweet potato (30%), potato (10%), beet pulp (4%), rapeseed oil (4%), pea starch (4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), carrot (1%), yeasts, minerals, tomato powder, seaweed meal, herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold meal
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WELLNESS CORE (original, chicken & turkey)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £46.49
> *Price per kilo:* £4.65
> *Suggested daily amount:* 350g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.67
> 
> Protein 34% / Fat 16%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (28% [fresh turkey 15%, turkey meal 13%), chicken meal (15%), peas, dried potatoes, potato protein, dried chicken protein (5%), chicken fat (5%), full-fat linseed (4%), beet pulp (3%), salmon oil (1%), dried chicory root, carrots, apples, broccoli, spinach, blueberries, cranberries, tomatoes, yucca schidigera, yeast extract, glucosamine hydrochloride, chondroitin sulfate
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WINALOT (beef)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (2.5kg):* £3.50
> *Price per kilo:* £1.40
> *Suggested daily amount:* 400g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 56p
> 
> Protein 19% / Fat 9%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Cereals, dried meat and animal derivatives (8%, of which min 4% beef), derivatives of vegetable Origin, dried beet pulp (1.5%), oils and fats, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WOLF OF WILDERNESS (wild hills, duck)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £39.99
> *Price per kilo:* £3.33
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 99p
> 
> Protein 26% / Fat 16%
> 
> *Ingredients: *Fresh chicken meat (41%), pieces of potato (dried), duck protein (10%, dried), poultry protein (10%, partially dried and hydrolysed), dried beet pulp (desugared), linseed, poultry fat, brewer's yeast (dried), sodium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, egg (dried), fruits of the forest mixed berries (0.3%, dried: cranberries, blackcurrants, raspberries, elderberries), herbs (0.2%, dried: mugwort, St. John's wort, nettle leaves, camomile, common yarrow, coltsfoot, dandelion root), yeast extract (dried, = 0.2% beta-glucanes and mannan-oligosaccharides), apple (dried), chicory inulin (0.1%), salmon oil, sunflower oil.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *ZIWIPEAK (daily dog cuisine, venison)*
> _Air dried_
> 
> *Price (2.5kg):* £82.72
> *Price per kilo:* £35.08
> *Suggested daily amount:* 150g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £5.18
> 
> Protein 45% / Fat 25%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Venison, venison tripe, venison heart, venison lung, venison liver, venison kidney, venison bone, New Zealand green mussel, inulin from chicory, dried kelp, sea salt, parsley, mineral, vitamins





SixStar said:


> *WAFCOL (large/giant breed, salmon & potato)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £59.89
> *Price per kilo:* £4.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 395g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.99
> 
> Protein 24% / Fat 10%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Salmon (37% [includes 27% salmon, 7% salmon meal, 2% salmon gravy and 1% salmon oil), potato (37% includes 23% sweet potato and 14% potato), peas, sunflower oil, pea protein, lupins, minerals, vitamins, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, seaweed, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chrondroitin sulphate
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAFCOL (chicken & corn)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £54.99
> *Price per kilo:* £4.58
> *Suggested daily amount:* 400g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.83
> 
> *Ingredients:* Maize (64%), chicken meal (14%), soya, sunflower oil, soya hulls, minerals, vitamins, mannan-Oligosaccharides, seawee, brewers yeast
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAGG (chicken & vegetables)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £9.00
> *Price per kilo:* 75p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 500g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 37p
> 
> Protein 21% / Fat 8%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (19%, including 5% chicken in brown chunk), oils and fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetables (4% peas in pea kibble), minerals, yeasts (MOS 0.1%), citrus extract, yucca extract
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS (duck & rice)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (15kg):* £34.99
> *Price per kilo:* £2.33
> *Suggested daily amount:* 335g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 79p
> 
> Protein 24% / Fat 12%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Duck (30% consisting of duck meat meal & duck gravy), brown rice (28%), barley (20%), beet pulp (7%), rapeseed oil (6%), whole linseed (4%), alfalfa (3%), minerals, seaweed, chicory, extract of yucca schidigera, marigold meal, rosemary oil extract
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS (grain free, turkey & vegetables)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £32.99
> *Price per kilo:* £3.30
> *Suggested daily amount:* 320g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.06
> 
> Protein 27% / Fat 10.5%
> 
> *Ingredients: *Turkey (37% consisting of turkey meat meal & turkey gravy), sweet potato (30%), potato (10%), beet pulp (4%), rapeseed oil (4%), pea starch (4%), linseed (3%), alfalfa (2%), carrot (1%), yeasts, minerals, tomato powder, seaweed meal, herbs (marjoram, oregano, sage, parsley, rosemary), yucca, cranberry, marigold meal
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WELLNESS CORE (original, chicken & turkey)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (10kg):* £46.49
> *Price per kilo:* £4.65
> *Suggested daily amount:* 350g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.67
> 
> Protein 34% / Fat 16%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (28% [fresh turkey 15%, turkey meal 13%), chicken meal (15%), peas, dried potatoes, potato protein, dried chicken protein (5%), chicken fat (5%), full-fat linseed (4%), beet pulp (3%), salmon oil (1%), dried chicory root, carrots, apples, broccoli, spinach, blueberries, cranberries, tomatoes, yucca schidigera, yeast extract, glucosamine hydrochloride, chondroitin sulfate
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WINALOT (beef)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (2.5kg):* £3.50
> *Price per kilo:* £1.40
> *Suggested daily amount:* 400g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 56p
> 
> Protein 19% / Fat 9%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Cereals, dried meat and animal derivatives (8%, of which min 4% beef), derivatives of vegetable Origin, dried beet pulp (1.5%), oils and fats, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WOLF OF WILDERNESS (wild hills, duck)*
> _Extruded_
> 
> *Price (12kg):* £39.99
> *Price per kilo:* £3.33
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* 99p
> 
> Protein 26% / Fat 16%
> 
> *Ingredients: *Fresh chicken meat (41%), pieces of potato (dried), duck protein (10%, dried), poultry protein (10%, partially dried and hydrolysed), dried beet pulp (desugared), linseed, poultry fat, brewer's yeast (dried), sodium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, egg (dried), fruits of the forest mixed berries (0.3%, dried: cranberries, blackcurrants, raspberries, elderberries), herbs (0.2%, dried: mugwort, St. John's wort, nettle leaves, camomile, common yarrow, coltsfoot, dandelion root), yeast extract (dried, = 0.2% beta-glucanes and mannan-oligosaccharides), apple (dried), chicory inulin (0.1%), salmon oil, sunflower oil.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *ZIWIPEAK (daily dog cuisine, venison)*
> _Air dried_
> 
> *Price (2.5kg):* £82.72
> *Price per kilo:* £35.08
> *Suggested daily amount:* 150g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £5.18
> 
> Protein 45% / Fat 25%
> 
> *Ingredients:* Venison, venison tripe, venison heart, venison lung, venison liver, venison kidney, venison bone, New Zealand green mussel, inulin from chicory, dried kelp, sea salt, parsley, mineral, vitamins


----------



## Gayle Leggatt

I have just joined and read this. Really glad I have. I got a 10 week old landseer Newfoundland 2 weeks ago, benji  he's 12 weeks today and been feeding him royal canan in which the breeder recommended and gave me in puppy pack. I was recommended by 2 per stores by me to move him on to cannogan


----------



## BlueJay

Aneisha said:


> Hello,
> Would love you to add Scrumbles to the list. We're new - launched this June. I've studied canine and feline nutrition and my husband came up with the name (although he'll say he does more than that )
> Our recipes are focused on high meat protein and avoid nasties like pea protein, potato, lentils, added sugar or salt. There are no fancy pants ingredients in there that provide little to no benefit to your cat/dog and all our food is made in the UK limiting our carbon emissions. We've started to get some reviews from cats and dogs that have tried us on both our website (scrumbles.co.uk) and on social media and if you're interested in trying our yummy, good food there's currently a 50% promotion using the code YUMMY.
> Let me know what you think!
> Aneisha


Whats wrong with lentils and potatoes?


----------



## Westie Mum

Aneisha said:


> Hello,
> Would love you to add Scrumbles to the list. We're new - launched this June. I've studied canine and feline nutrition and my husband came up with the name (although he'll say he does more than that )
> Our recipes are focused on high meat protein and avoid nasties like pea protein, potato, lentils, added sugar or salt. There are no fancy pants ingredients in there that provide little to no benefit to your cat/dog and all our food is made in the UK limiting our carbon emissions. We've started to get some reviews from cats and dogs that have tried us on both our website (scrumbles.co.uk) and on social media and if you're interested in trying our yummy, good food there's currently a 50% promotion using the code YUMMY.
> Let me know what you think!
> Aneisha


Bit confused why you are excluding potato but including 20% Brown Rice and 13.5% Oats and it's all chicken based.

One of mine is allergic to chicken

The other is allergic to oats

And I don't feed anything with rice in


----------



## Veba

My pup is on Burns Puppy Chicken and Rice. I was looking to change to grain free and see Burns do grain free now. It's not on allaboutdogfood so was wondering if anyone here could tell me if it's any good.

https://burnspet.co.uk/grain-free-puppy-duck-and-potato.html


----------



## BlueJay

Veba said:


> My pup is on Burns Puppy Chicken and Rice. I was looking to change to grain free and see Burns do grain free now. It's not on allaboutdogfood so was wondering if anyone here could tell me if it's any good.
> 
> https://burnspet.co.uk/grain-free-puppy-duck-and-potato.html


Middle of the road; nothing wrong with it if it suits you and your dog
Thats an absolute crazy price for whats in it though


----------



## Veba

BlueJay said:


> Middle of the road; nothing wrong with it if it suits you and your dog
> Thats an absolute crazy price for whats in it though


Yeah, I thought it might be cheaper elsewhere but couldn't see it. Think I'll stick to my plan to change to another brand. Last time I looked I think it was Akela I was liking the look of. Back to the research! Thanks.


----------



## FizzBuzz

Anyone has any experience with Sam's Field?


----------



## BlueJay

FizzBuzz said:


> Anyone has any experience with Sam's Field?


Looks good! The wet food too
There's a whole heap of European brands that look really nice

*Off to find where to get it.....*


----------



## Roy+Meg

This is a fantastic list, thank you. Wonder if you would use your expertise to critique a food I currently use called Pedro Gold (made in N.Ireland). I have 2 highly active Dutch Shepherd's aged 18 months and 2.5 years. Thank you.


----------



## anachronism

Roy+Meg said:


> This is a fantastic list, thank you. Wonder if you would use your expertise to critique a food I currently use called Pedro Gold (made in N.Ireland). I have 2 highly active Dutch Shepherd's aged 18 months and 2.5 years. Thank you.


They don't actually put the ingredients on their site or on the site you posted that sells it but a google image search found the picture below. It doesnt seem to be great quality tbh. Is there an ingredients list on the bag?


----------



## Guest

This is a really helpful list! Is ‘Wagg Kibble chicken and veg’ any good? Thanks


----------



## Bhawani Kanagasapay

I have two years old Alaskan malamute ,currently I am giving Royal canine adult joint care dry food. Can anyone suggest best food for him please?


----------



## JoPedder

This is an excellent resource. There are so many pages that I haven't looked at them all, but is there a document or spreadsheet with all the information on somewhere? Our dog is on Harrington, which I'd thought was pretty good, but is listed red so I get to do some research and move her on.


----------



## pattyslay

very helpful thanks appreciated


----------



## Veba

JoPedder said:


> This is an excellent resource. There are so many pages that I haven't looked at them all, but is there a document or spreadsheet with all the information on somewhere? Our dog is on Harrington, which I'd thought was pretty good, but is listed red so I get to do some research and move her on.


Www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk is a good site.


----------



## picaresque

Quite annoyed to have discovered recently that Harringtons have discontinued their Hypoallergenic range - it ticked all the boxes for me and suited the dogs (particularly sensitive Gelly) so well. They still have the standard range and the grain free kibble, neither of which agree with Gelert - I bought a small bag of the GF when I couldn't find any of the Hypoallergenic on the shelves and it actually made Gelert ill, Toby finished it off and was fine though. I don't want or need to feed grain free anyway but it's the in thing.
It was very similar to Autarky which I will go back to, it was just so convenient to be able to pick up a 5kg bag of the Harringtons in Asda instead of ordering online.


----------



## Guest

picaresque said:


> I don't want or need to feed grain free anyway but it's the in thing.


The grain free trend is interesting isn't it. I have Elliot on a grain free food, not because I want to, but because it's the only decent food in my price range without some form of fish in it (fish makes him really sick). I would actually prefer him to be on a protein and rice recipe.


----------



## picaresque

McKenzie said:


> The grain free trend is interesting isn't it. I have Elliot on a grain free food, not because I want to, but because it's the only decent food in my price range without some form of fish in it (fish makes him really sick). I would actually prefer him to be on a protein and rice recipe.


My sensitive boy does best on a rice based food as well. Grain free is great for some dogs no doubt but I like to have options other than the usual maize heavy stuff or potato based. Don't leave us behind, dog food manufacturers!


----------



## lullabydream

picaresque said:


> My sensitive boy does best on a rice based food as well. Grain free is great for some dogs no doubt but I like to have options other than the usual maize heavy stuff or potato based. Don't leave us behind, dog food manufacturers!


Maisie does better with rice in foods too. She's had a variety to maintain weight.


----------



## astro2011

Any good suggestions for my new GSP puppy? Bring him home in under two weeks. He will be coming home on Skinners field and trial, duck and rice.


----------



## xaudinha

Hi everyone! Any thought on this kibble for puppies here?
Thanks


----------



## muz

What make is this?


----------



## xaudinha

Braveness


----------



## muz

Thanks for answering so quickly. I have never heard of this make, but have just had a look online at the reviews it has got. It will be interesting to see an opinion from one of the knowledgeable forum members.


----------



## Illan

I bought this brands:
- Millies of Wolfheart. My dog doesnt like at all.
- Orijen. Was good
- Acana. Was good, but is not his favourite.
- Purizon. Was good.
- Reet doog dog food. He is eating it, at first he loved it, now he is tired of this (he didnt eat all the package yet)
- Next step, Gentle. I think that will be good, he tried it and he loved it. Good ingredients I think, and recommended in a lot of websites


----------



## Little-moomin

How did Sixstar work out whether a food was green or not - I want to do this for cat food


----------



## lullabydream

Little-moomin said:


> How did Sixstar work out whether a food was green or not - I want to do this for cat food


I can't personally speak for her, but I think she wasn't keen on Grains, high meat content that sort of thing. Very similar to all about dog food website. Definitely didnt like maize.
As dogs are scavengers by nature, have enzymes to digest starch. It depends what you want from a dog food. I always say what suits your dog, I also like good customer service too.


----------



## Little-moomin

Thanks Lullaby - am I being silly.. surely high meat content is a good thing?


----------



## lullabydream

Little-moomin said:


> Thanks Lullaby - am I being silly.. surely high meat content is a good thing?


Yes and no.. 
Marketing sells high meat content at the moment. Although some 'high meat content' isn't as high as it claims to be.

You will see many threads here where high meat content doesn't suit dogs it just goes through them. Dogs aren't obligate carnivores like cats.

Obviously it's personal choice.

Feed your puppy like a puppy when she comes. Puppy food has the correct calcium phosphorus ratio which people over look when talking about puppy food. Of course this same ratio exists in all life stages food too. It doesn't do any harm to dogs who are fully grown.

Remember when your puppy comes home he might be a little subdued, off his food. It's not because he's fussy as most owners think but it takes confidence to eat alone. Which considering where he's coming from totally new environment this might occur.

Good luck on your new arrival.


----------



## littepaws

How does this rate green, orange or red?

Nutritional value?

*Ingredients*
Fish (min 26% white fish meal and 8% freshly prepared fish), potato (min 24%), pea starch, sweet potato, rapeseed oil, fish oil, un-molassed beet pulp, peas, yeast (source of mannan oligosaccharides 0.1%), alfalfa, seaweed, parsley, carrots (min 4% vegetable), marine algae (source of omega 3 fatty acid DHA), glucosamine, potassium chloride, milk thistle, nettle, olive extract, green-lipped mussel, yucca schidigera, blackcurrant, thyme, peppermint, oregano, fennel, pomegranate, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, rosemary, aloe vera (min 0.3% herbs)

*Analytical Constituents*
Protein 27.0%
Fat content 13.0%
Crude fibres 3.0%
Crude ash 8.5%

Thanks in advance

Littepaws


----------



## Hunter T

Hi folks

We have 3 dogs 8, 7 and 2. The 2yr old is a spaniel and runs around alot. The other 2 are mongrels , one weighing 25 kg(should be 21). The other is 12kg (spot on for his height/build). My question is, is thus food decent. ?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Hi
Not bad in my opinion.
There's a lot worse out there and some better but that depends on your dog.
The best is always the one that suits.
May be have a look here https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ to get an idea of how it rates generally, if you're paying over the odds or if there's better value for your money.
Always consider the recommended daily amounts. An expensive food you feed less of can work out cheaper than less expensive if you have to feed more of it.


----------



## Dogluver57

Little-moomin said:


> Thanks Lullaby - am I being silly.. surely high meat content is a good thing?


Not for all breeds... high meat or protein can interfere with dogs that have crystals or stones.

It is recommended protein not go higher than 22%.

I work in pharmaceuticals in Animal Health... and just finished a presentation on Dog Food.

Grain Free is causing issues in some breeds when it comes to heart disease. Eliminating grain should primarily be for dogs that have a sensitivity to grain. It's like humans that are sensitive to Gluten.

Dogs have been eating grain for a very long time.


----------



## lullabydream

Dogluver57 said:


> work in pharmaceuticals in Animal Health... and just finished a presentation on Dog Food.
> 
> Grain Free is causing issues in some breeds when it comes to heart disease.


For someone who works in that area I am actually sadden to read that you are reading into the media hype that grain free foods are causing heart disease in some dogs.
Let's have some non bias information on the very subject from an animal nutritionist
https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/food/dog_food/dcm-in-dogs-taurines-role-in-the-canine-diet/

I don't think many of us here think grains are bad at all either.


----------



## Brooklyn Bella

Wow, so there are just 7 
dry foods of 'acceptable quality' out there. 
It's 
really depressing:
WoW, 
Great! 
Again, thank 
you Sixstar: 


May I just ask if, shockingly, 
the first ingredient in Fish4Dogs is fish! 
New, 
is it? 
Or is it the 
the proportion of dried fish? 


Also, can I just ask why only 
the "CSJ No Grainer" got an orange?


----------



## MarcT77

Just looked though the list, 
Smart breeder nutrition is not on the list,
It was my pups first kibble at 8 weeks 
Is it new?


----------



## Franka

Hello, I have 4.5 month old German shepherd puppy. She was on Brit Lamb and rice puppy. We changed her food to Purizon Large Puppy but she did not want to eat it and had upset tummy after it. Somebody told me that she might have allergy for chicken or it had to much protein (40%). Could you please recommend a large puppy food ideally with no chicken.


----------



## Guest

Franka said:


> Hello, I have 4.5 month old German shepherd puppy. She was on Brit Lamb and rice puppy. We changed her food to Purizon Large Puppy but she did not want to eat it and had upset tummy after it. Somebody told me that she might have allergy for chicken or it had to much protein (40%). Could you please recommend a large puppy food ideally with no chicken.


It's highly unlikely that your puppy is allergic to chicken (allergies usually come on in adults, they're pretty rare in puppies) and I doubt protein is your problem either in a puppy.

How did you go about introducing the new food?


----------



## Franka

McKenzie said:


> It's highly unlikely that your puppy is allergic to chicken (allergies usually come on in adults, they're pretty rare in puppies) and I doubt protein is your problem either in a puppy.
> 
> How did you go about introducing the new food?


I just mixed old food and new food half and half for about a week. She did not want to eat it after it was only the new food and had bad tummy. We started giving her the regular adult dog one type of meat food from Purizon that we had at home and we could see a huge difference and she was fine on it. Not sure what to do or buy


----------



## Brooklyn Bella

Sixstar with your experience. which is the best dry food for dogs?


----------



## kats56

This is a great thread. We have a 10 week old sprocker spaniel, I want to feed him a nutritionally good food. He is currently on James Wellbeloved grain free, I've been looking at Millies Wolfheart which looks amazing but is quite expensive, I would pay it though to give him the best. My friend has her dog on Scrumbles which looks good but has rice in it? Dont know how good/bad rice is for dogs. Is there anything similar to Millies Wolfheart but slightly cheaper out there?


----------



## lullabydream

kats56 said:


> This is a great thread. We have a 10 week old sprocker spaniel, I want to feed him a nutritionally good food. He is currently on James Wellbeloved grain free, I've been looking at Millies Wolfheart which looks amazing but is quite expensive, I would pay it though to give him the best. My friend has her dog on Scrumbles which looks good but has rice in it? Dont know how good/bad rice is for dogs. Is there anything similar to Millies Wolfheart but slightly cheaper out there?


If your dog is doing well on James Wellbeloved why change? The best food is one that suits your dog the best


----------



## Little-moomin

I am finding it overwhelming.

Can anyone recommend a cheapish dry dog food, not too high in protein that ideally is in the green bracket?


----------



## Sarah H

Little-moomin said:


> I am finding it overwhelming.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a cheapish dry dog food, not too high in protein that ideally is in the green bracket?


Sure I'll help. Is there any other specifics you want? Flavour, gluten free, ease of buying options? If it's in the green bracket it isn't going to be the cheapest unfortunately.


----------



## Little-moomin

Sarah H said:


> Sure I'll help. Is there any other specifics you want? Flavour, gluten free, ease of buying options? If it's in the green bracket it isn't going to be the cheapest unfortunately.


Thank you! I'm not sure about gluten/ grain free - originally I was pro it but I've heard long term reports it can cause heart issues? I think Apollo is okay with gluten anyway. He likes all flavours! We normally order online 

In terms of price, obviously I'm aware that green foods will be pricier, but I suppose the cheaper end of the green foods! Rocco has worked out very affordable for us so far, I hope they still stock it!


----------



## Sarah H

Little-moomin said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure about gluten/ grain free - originally I was pro it but I've heard long term reports it can cause heart issues? I think Apollo is okay with gluten anyway. He likes all flavours! We normally order online
> 
> In terms of price, obviously I'm aware that green foods will be pricier, but I suppose the cheaper end of the green foods! Rocco has worked out very affordable for us so far, I hope they still stock it!


Dry food or wet food? Burns is low protein and not too bad value wise and found in most places.

Edit: just realised this is the dry dog food index - lol


----------



## Sarah H

Arden Grange is good value and good quality, Millies Wolfheart Forerunner and Alert varieties are low in protein but that means they are high in carbs - meant for high energy working dogs.


----------



## TheCAD21

We've come across a new dry food at just4pets called Natures Deli. I can't find much about it online (manufacturer etc.) just wondered what peoples thoughts are on it?

Natures Deli Puppy Junior Grain Free Duck & Sweet Potato

*Price (2kg):* £11.99

Protein 28% / Fat 16%

*Ingredients:* Duck (35.2%; including duck meal (22.2%), duck (11.1%), duck gravy (1.9%)), dried sweet potato (28%), duck fat, pea protein, dried peas (5.6%), dried beet pulp, dried chick peas (2.8%), brewers' yeast, dried pumpkin (1.9%), minerals, linseed oil, vegetable stock, dried carrot (0.5%), yeast (as a source of mannan- oligosaccharides (prebiotic MOS; 0.23%)), chicory root extract (as a source of fructo-oligosaccharides (prebiotic FOS; 0.23%)), dried ginger, dried rosemary, yucca schidigera (0.023%), glucosamine (0.012%), dried ginger, dried rosemary, yucca schidigera (0.023%), glucosamine (0.012%), dried cranberry, dried dandelion root, dried pomegranate, chondroitin sulphate (0.005%)


----------

